# [OFFICIAL] ROG Maximus V Owners Club



## ANDMYGUN

[OFFICIAL] ROG Maximus V Owners Club

Welcome to the ROG Maximus V Owners Club. I will be taking over management of this club while Phelan steps down. Req. to join will remain. Hope to see you.

*Requirements To Join:*
A picture of your Motherboard & CPU-Z
*OR*
A picture of your screen name written on a piece of paper in front of your Motherboard.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvLKG9Od44HzdGRxbUVRX2FGbDU2UklrVEJvSDVVeHc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


Spoiler: Phelans's rig









Spoiler: Reviews



Driftingforlife - Maximus V Formula





Spoiler: Videos



Driftingforlife - Maximus V Formula ROG Connect





Spoiler: Signature



*Official ROG Maximus V (Gene, Formula, Extreme) Owners Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-gene-formula-extreme-owners-club"]Official ROG Maximus V (Gene, Formula, Extreme) Owners Club[/URL][/B][/CENTER]

*Offical ROG Maximus V Owners Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club]Offical ROG Maximus V Owners Club[/URL][/B][/CENTER]


----------



## funfortehfun

MAXIMUS V SERIES BOARDS
Maximus V Extreme - Ultimate Z77 Gaming Board to PWN
Sporting unique features such as Thunderbolt, VGA Hotwiring, mPCI-E, and 4-Way SLI

Maximus V Formula/Formula ThunderFX - Winning Gear for Your Next Match
Boasting unmatched features such as Fusion Thermo, SupremeFX IV, USB BIOS Flashback and mPCI-E

Maximus V Gene - Packing a Punch in a Small Form Factor
Unrivaled features in a tiny form factor such as Extreme Engine Digi+ II, ROG GameFirst, LucidLogix Virtu MVP, and High Quality Black Japanese Caps

All photos provided courtesy by Asus.


----------



## Phelan

*reserved*


----------



## funfortehfun

[Reserved for more random stuffs]


----------



## General123

Ill go ahead and add my picture then








Removing this because its ugly.
And here is my cpuz as further proof








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415188


----------



## Phelan

Awesome! Didn't even think about CPU-Z. Mine's in my sig. CPU-Z requirement added.


----------



## zk1mpls

Still waiting on the Formula release before I join this club. Come on ASUS, release the damn board already (or at least take pre-orders on Amazon for some peace of mind)!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Still waiting on the Formula release before I join this club. Come on ASUS, release the damn board already (or at least take pre-orders on Amazon for some peace of mind)!


It's available on NCIX US for $287+tax but it's on back order...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Yay! A club for my motherboard finally. No GPU yet but I hope I can join.



CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416315

EDIT - Added CPU-Z Proof


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> It's available on NCIX US for $287+tax but it's on back order...


yeah i saw that... but NCIX doesn't accept international credit cards as payment. Newegg doesn't, either. Amazon does. lol


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Yay! A club for my motherboard finally. No GPU yet but I hope I can join.


Andmygun, I added a CPU-Z screenshot to the requirements, but if your system isn't running, just write your screenname on a piece of paper and post a pic of the rig with the paper in front







.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Updated my post.


----------



## Phelan

Got you added bro!


----------



## Beb12682

I've pre-ordered my Formula, can I join?
This is my build log with a Maximus V Formula.

And proof I pre-ordered lol


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> I've pre-ordered my Formula, can I join?
> This is my build log with a Maximus V Formula.
> And proof I pre-ordered lol


Holy cow that's a lot of change. Things are pricy over there :/. Yeah that works for me







.


----------



## MeanBruce

Wow, an owners club for the Maximus V Series, tremendous idea mate!










Do you have to apply for membership?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Wow, an owners club for the Maximus V Series, tremendous idea mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to apply for membership?


To join just post a picture of your rig and a CPU-Z screen shot. Once we get 10 members we become an official club!


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> To join just post a picture of your rig and a CPU-Z screen shot. Once we get 10 members we become an official club!


Thanks, I won't have the M5E until mid-July but will post the build here if it's ok. This thread below by fortunesolace is currently watching release of the Formula and Extreme boards, and I am trying to put up all info I can gather to and thru release day.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265561/vrz-first-peek-of-the-asus-rog-maximus-v-extreme/200


----------



## mcg75

I was wondering when a club would come around.



As you can see, my Gene V isn't installed yet. It will be this weekend coming.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I was wondering when a club would come around.
> 
> As you can see, my Gene V isn't installed yet. It will be this weekend coming.


Cool beans, got you added. Yeah I was waiting fora club to come around as well and just got tired of waiting...


----------



## vassp

Hey guys, what are your windows start up times with the maximus V
series?


----------



## ChaosAD

Finally, a club for my M5G. I ll post a pic when i get home


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vassp*
> 
> Hey guys, what are your windows start up times with the maximus V
> series?


My start up time with my crappy laptop hard drive is 40 seconds. Not completely sure if that's fast or not.


----------



## zk1mpls

Anybody else experiencing this issue I've read on the ROG forums... could it be a possible dealbreaker for some?
Quote:


> _Oh yeah, I have the Maximus V Gene, and on more than one Z77 boards ASUS has crippled the configuration options for the Asmedia controllers. In the BIOS/UEFI you can now only set the Asmedia controller to enable/disable, and to OptionROM on/off. That is it. You can't configure IDE, ACHI mode at all. So to be clear: you can configure the Intel-controlled SATA3 ports still, but you can't configure the Asmedia-controlled ports anymore (but you could with previous boards like the Z68's).
> 
> You are right to say it will mess with your boot order. I have this related problem: I install my OS to a SSD on the Intel-controlled port, and have a data SSD on the Asmedia-controlled port. What I get is this: I can't complete my OS install on the Intel-controlled SSD unless I unplug or disable the Asmedia controlled SSD. Upon reboot during the OS install, otherwise it won't boot into the Intel-controlled SSD. The reason that happens is because now, the way ASUS crippled this, the Asmedia controllers will default to IDE only and IDE takes precedence over ACHI on the BIOS level.
> 
> So basically ASUS has now taken the control away from us, and is forcing us to either manually unplug drives, or disable entire controllers in the BIOS each time we install an OS. Or, as in your case, you can forget about your chosen boot order_.


Only posted this in the Owners Thread because it seems to affect the Maximus V Gene users for now. Might be an issue for Futurer Maximus V Formula/Extreme owners.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Anybody else experiencing this issue I've read on the ROG forums... could it be a possible dealbreaker for some?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh yeah, I have the Maximus V Gene, and on more than one Z77 boards ASUS has crippled the configuration options for the Asmedia controllers. In the BIOS/UEFI you can now only set the Asmedia controller to enable/disable, and to OptionROM on/off. That is it. You can't configure IDE, ACHI mode at all. So to be clear: you can configure the Intel-controlled SATA3 ports still, but you can't configure the Asmedia-controlled ports anymore (but you could with previous boards like the Z68's).
> You are right to say it will mess with your boot order. I have this related problem: I install my OS to a SSD on the Intel-controlled port, and have a data SSD on the Asmedia-controlled port. What I get is this: I can't complete my OS install on the Intel-controlled SSD unless I unplug or disable the Asmedia controlled SSD. Upon reboot during the OS install, otherwise it won't boot into the Intel-controlled SSD. The reason that happens is because now, the way ASUS crippled this, the Asmedia controllers will default to IDE only and IDE takes precedence over ACHI on the BIOS level.
> So basically ASUS has now taken the control away from us, and is forcing us to either manually unplug drives, or disable entire controllers in the BIOS each time we install an OS. Or, as in your case, you can forget about your chosen boot order_.
> 
> 
> 
> Only posted this in the Owners Thread because it seems to affect the Maximus V Gene users for now. Might be an issue for Futurer Maximus V Formula/Extreme owners.
Click to expand...

Never knew about this. Maybe Asus will come out will a BIOS update to fix it if we get on them enough. A non-issue for me though since I have a single SSD in the Intel port.


----------



## zk1mpls

likewise. ssds running in IDE mode on the asmedia controllers would be running less than ideal though. but yeah... i guess the less important drives will be plugged in there (and the more important in the intel ones).

just putting the issue out there so that people that might have that setup in mind are aware of it. hopefully ASUS will be as well.


----------



## McDown

Isn't Asmedia just for a storage?


----------



## driftingforlife

I have a MVF. CPU-Z


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Nice! Why'd you remove the Fusion Thermo heatsink?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Isn't Asmedia just for a storage?


I believe so.

Pardon this (probably stupid) question: if the ASMedia SATA ports are storage-only, can I plug in an Optical drive in its port, provided that all of my other Intel SATA ports are populated? Just curious. LOL.


----------



## Phelan

I'll add you when I get home one the comp. same question, why remove the heatsink? If you're not using it I want it please. I'd make a deal to swap with the one on my MVG







.


----------



## driftingforlife

Reviewing









http://www.overclock.net/t/1274733/my-asus-maximus-v-formula-review Hope its ok


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> I believe so.
> Pardon this (probably stupid) question: if the ASMedia SATA ports are storage-only, can I plug in an Optical drive in its port, provided that all of my other Intel SATA ports are populated? Just curious. LOL.


Can't see why not.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Reviewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274733/my-asus-maximus-v-formula-review Hope its ok


Ohh. nice. Phelan you should post this review on the op as well.


----------



## ltg2227

I just got this board (and just swapped to intel) so it's still new to me, but i had to update to the latest BIOS cause i was having terrible mouse lag for some reason ( which did fix the issue). Also, when i installed my HDD( from other PC) i got a BSOD(0x0000007B) so i had to reformat my drive. I'm also getting a CPU fan error at post, i've got it plugged into the right header but it has something to do with getting below 600rpm, anyone know how to make it run 100%?


----------



## driftingforlife

Go into fan control and disable the Q-fan contol for it.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

If that doesn't work try lowering the CPU fan speed. That's what did it for me.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I noticed some of us use big cases with the GENE. How do you guys feel about this? I my self use a CM 690 and it's giant compared to the GENE. Also whats your guys start up time?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I noticed some of us use big cases with the GENE. How do you guys feel about this? I my self use a CM 690 and it's giant compared to the GENE. Also whats your guys start up time?


If the Formula and Ivy Bridge would've been available when I bought my rig I would've gotten them, but they weren't. I got the Gene because I wanted a Z77 ROG board and this was the only one available at the time. I particularly wanted it for the color scheme as I bought all my parts in a color-coordinated fashion. I specifically wanted a white/red/black build with red LEDs.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ So... any plans switching to the Formula when it comes out?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> If the Formula and Ivy Bridge would've been available when I bought my rig I would've gotten them, but they weren't. I got the Gene because I wanted a Z77 ROG board and this was the only one available at the time. I particularly wanted it for the color scheme as I bought all my parts in a color-coordinated fashion. I specifically wanted a white/red/black build with red LEDs.


ah. When I was motherboard shopping I was actually looking to get the Sabertooth Z77 but I went with the GENE because I didn't see why I needed to spend 40$ more on a few more ports. I'm happy with my decisions but I think I'll be buying a smaller case.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ So... any plans switching to the Formula when it comes out?


No. That's a lot of $$$ to spend on a switch that will mean little in my overall build. If I had enough rep to list in the classifieds, maybe, but not necessary. I AM trying to get the watercooled Northbridge heatsink from a Formula board and put it on my Gene though. My goal is to pack do much water into this case that it could double as an aquarium lol.


----------



## Isamun

Looking into a rather tight build with gene. Few quick questions for the owners here who have an accurate measurment tool at hand. Can anyone measure the length from the top edge of the board to the edge of the ram sticks? Also the size specs of the mPCIe combo card would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isamun*
> 
> Looking into a rather tight build with gene. Few quick questions for the owners here who have an accurate measurment tool at hand. Can anyone measure the length from the top edge of the board to the edge of the ram sticks? Also the size specs of the mPCIe combo card would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


I don't have any tools handy but it's about 5/8".


----------



## Isamun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't have any tools handy but it's about 5/8".


Thanks!

Anyone know the sizing of the mini-PCIe combo card?


----------



## driftingforlife

4.5cm X 5cm.


----------



## Isamun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 4.5cm X 5cm.


Thank you =)

Figure my plans might be a little too tight. Im trying to work out how to fit a 120.2 rad and fans in the top of a lian li v600f. Looks like im gonna be able to fit my ram sticks, but there wont be room for the mPCIe unless i place the rad more towards the front then i was planning... Guess it isnt essensial anyway. -Do you use it?

Appreciate the quick answers guys!


----------



## Phelan

I don't currently use the mPCIE but I plan on putting a wifi-go unit in it once I replace the H80 with my custom loop.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I don't use the mPCIE either, Can you link me to a wifi-go that would work with it?


----------



## Isamun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I don't use the mPCIE either, Can you link me to a wifi-go that would work with it?


Came accross this on the rog forums.


----------



## Phelan

The eBay one posted in that thread is the one I'm getting







.


----------



## Isamun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The eBay one posted in that thread is the one I'm getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If it was easy, anybody could do it ^^


----------



## lb_felipe

Excuse me whether this has already been answered, but you can use the Gene's PCIe x4 slot to connect a PCIe x1 sound card such as Xonar DX while using a PCIe x16 video card?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Excuse me whether this has already been answered, but you can use the Gene's PCIe x4 slot to connect a PCIe x1 sound card such as Xonar DX while using a PCIe x16 video card?


No, but maybe if you have water blocks on the GPUs. Otherwise the GPU will most always cover it.


----------



## lb_felipe

Why not?

There are two slot between PCIe x16 and PCIe x4 slots on GENE!

What I wonder is about compatibility and conflicts.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I just got this board (and just swapped to intel) so it's still new to me, but i had to update to the latest BIOS cause i was having terrible mouse lag for some reason ( which did fix the issue). Also, when i installed my HDD( from other PC) i got a BSOD(0x0000007B) so i had to reformat my drive. I'm also getting a CPU fan error at post, i've got it plugged into the right header but it has something to do with getting below 600rpm, anyone know how to make it run 100%?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Isn't Asmedia just for a storage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Finally, a club for my M5G. I ll post a pic when i get home


Guys, can you get a pic and CPU-Z when you get a chance so I can add you to the owners' list?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Why not?
> There are two slot between PCIe x16 and PCIe x4 slots on GENE!
> What I wonder is about compatibility and conflicts.


If the GPU is a single-slot card then yes but otherwise it won't fit as there are millimeters between 2 dual-slot GPUs when installed on the this board.


----------



## lb_felipe

Sorry if I was not understandable.

What I meant is what I ask next: can you connect a sound card in the PCIe x4 slot with or without single video card?

This way:

# slot on the case:

1 - PCIe x16 - video card;
2 - None;
3 - PCIe x16 - empty;
4 - PCIe x4 - sound card.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Sorry if I was not understandable.
> What I meant is what I ask next: can you connect a sound card in the PCIe x4 slot with or without single video card?
> This way:
> # slot on the case:
> 1 - PCIe x16 - video card;
> 2 - None;
> 3 - PCIe x16 - empty;
> 4 - PCIe x4 - sound card.


Oh ok I gotchya. Yes. I had a blonde moment from not even looking at the mobo and thinking the [email protected] was between the 2 PCIE 3.0s, when in actuality it's under the bottom PCIE 3.0.


----------



## McDown

My gene just died








It doesn't boot or showing anything on a debug panel with my 3770k and showing code 00 with 2700k.
Here goes rma. Dammit.


----------



## Phelan

Dang, that sucks. There's a new BIOS out if you want to flash them, reset the CMOS, and try that first.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Dang, that sucks. There's a new BIOS out if you want to flash them, reset the CMOS, and try that first.


I tried all possible solutions. Removing battery, different PSU, removed everything but 1 stick of ram and cpu.
When I try flashing through rog connect it starts the process but stops in 3 seconds.
I wish Formula was released already


----------



## driftingforlife

What about USB flash?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> What about USB flash?


Try this. Not even CPU presence is necessary. Just the 24 pin and in standby mode, put the USB with the bios on it in the ROG connect port and hold one of the buttons (can't remember which and I'm not home). It'll start flashing and then just let it do it's thing. I don't know how long it takes but you can find the whole process in the manual as well.


----------



## driftingforlife

Take the BIOS file and extract it, then rename it M5G.CAP and put it on a usb. vid is from my review.


----------



## McDown

That exactly what i tried guys. No dice.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> That exactly what i tried guys. No dice.


Well that sucks. Sorry man.


----------



## Vigil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I noticed some of us use big cases with the GENE. How do you guys feel about this? I my self use a CM 690 and it's giant compared to the GENE. Also whats your guys start up time?


True, but for me at least the GENE is more than enough. Saw no reason to buy a Sabertooth instead. Anyway, here's mine (yet to be installed). Thanks for creating the thread.


----------



## funfortehfun

Hopefully I'm getting my MVG soon...








If that's the case, I'm going to load it up with two 670's








I'll also post temps, too.
Don't add me to the list yet, this is unconfirmed.


----------



## Phelan

According to the ROG forums, the broadcom  BCM94313HMGBL is the same mpcie wifi card that ASUS uses in their wifi-go. I need to confirm this but if that's the case I can get it on eBay from a seller I California for $17 shipped, but I'll need antennas.


----------



## Sem

Hi guys have an urgent issue which could decide if i get this board or not

I've just discovered the mSATA port comes from the PCH

now i need ALL 6 ports

i dont care about the ASMedia ports i always disable the garbage ports you get from addin controllers

now is there anyway i can connect a regular 3.5 HDD or optical drive to the mSATA port

maybe via a adaptor cable of some kind

i was thinking maybe something like this

http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Cables&type_sub=SATA%20Cable%20Adapters&model=AK-CB050-40

if not i will need to look for another board


----------



## Djayness

I had a look at the Maximus V Extreme and managed 5GHZ on air without too much trouble


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djayness*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look at the Maximus V Extreme and managed 5GHZ on air without too much trouble


That's awesome, I need to experiment with overclocking more. Super jelly.


----------



## Phelan

Yeah same here. I managed 5.1 GHz on my 2550K with an H80. As for running an adapter off the msata port, I don't know that it's possible, and it would look like junk anyway. The Asmedia ports will work fine for an optical drive or 3.5" device. Just don't put the OS on any drive in the Asmedia port and don't have a device plugged into one of them when you install the OS or it'll default to IDE mode instead of AHCI. If installing from an optical, plug the optical into one of the Intel ports (any of the 6GB/s or 3GB/s) and then switch it after the install.


----------



## General123

Yeah that pretty good and a nice board. But it honestly has the same features as mine lol. Its great for those extreme people who need more then 1 gpu. I also hit 5ghz fairly easy as well, but with my memory still at 2133 and tightened


----------



## mcg75

Guys, need some help here.

My V Gene has a 3570k. I'm using a single air cooler and a pretty decent one at that Xigmatek Gaia.

My 600T case has always seems to have poor airflow so I added fans.

But even stock running IBT, temp will hit 75c. I've tried to overclock but the temps reached 90-100c so I shut it down right away and went back to stock.

I applied tim with a credit card to both the cooler and cpu before putting them together.

What are others that are air cooled getting to temps on the Gene?


----------



## mcg75

Another thing was the sound guys. I figured if the onboard sound was good, I'd sell my Xonar DX. I wasn't happy with onboard sound so I put the DX back in. An add-in card seems to make a big difference.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey you guys know if the Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo will fit on the GENE? I'm seriously considering it but I'm not sure about the size.


----------



## Phelan

Mcg75 - it sounds like you have too much thermal paste applied, which could allow air bubbles and raise your temps. You only apply the TIM to one side, unless you're only applying a tiny fraction on the other side to fill in gaps in the metal. But even then you only want to have TIM filling the cracks, and the rest clean. I always apply the TIM to the CPU and put the cooler on top of it that way.

For what it's worth, I'll tell you my temps though it's apples to oranges cuz I have an H80 with push/pull and a 2550K. Idle 29-30*C, load 75*C @ 4.6 GHz, 88*C @5.0 GHz.

Andmygun - I'm very hopeful it fits as well. I don't know for sure if it fits or not though.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Andmygun - I'm very hopeful it fits as well. I don't know for sure if it fits or not though.


Ahh you're in the market for one too? There's a build log in the watercool section of a ITX with it installed so i'm guessing it will fit. Well know soon enough, I still need to put together a loop.


----------



## Phelan

Yeah, I am. I think I need these as well, just because they're awesome. It says for Maximus IV Gene, but searching through other forums I found that blocks for Z68 will fit Z77 as well, and found a pic of these installed on A Maximus V Gene.
http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/asus-maximus-4-gene-z-lim-ed/

It can be installed here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?281773-Asus-Maximus-Gene-Z77-watercooled


----------



## ANDMYGUN

That's awesome. I'm totally new to watercooling. hopefully is newbie friendly.


----------



## saifbukhari

Alright I am In, Glad to see this and be a part of this


----------



## Phelan

saifbukhari I got you added







.


----------



## saifbukhari

TOPMAAN







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> saifbukhari I got you added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Phelan

Here's the chipset cooler I'm gonna get for my W/C loop. I don't need the southbridge cooler so this option is cheaper than the other.
http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p12559_MIPS-ASUS-Maxiumus-4-Gene-Z-Dual-Mosfet-POM.html


----------



## Vigil

Still waiting on a few parts before I can put mine together. For those of you with Gene Vs, how do you rate the on-board sound quality?


----------



## Phelan

I'm not an audiophile but I like mine fine.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Yep I'm no audiophile but I'm fine with mine. If I had cash to spare I'd get a Asus DX but only cause I have no plans to sli.


----------



## General123

To bad I cant use it because i have a g930 headset lol.


----------



## stuartl89

I have a maximus v gene:





It's sporting a 3570k @4.6Ghz and 16G of 30nm samsung oc'd to 2133. Runs rocks solid.

And before someone asks, yes that's an old xfx 8800gtx. I bought the case, mb, mem, ps and cooler first. Once I save a bit more I will be putting a gtx 670 in it.

-S


----------



## carajean

Alright had it for awhile but here it is. ADD ME!!


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Another thing was the sound guys. I figured if the onboard sound was good, I'd sell my Xonar DX. I wasn't happy with onboard sound so I put the DX back in. An add-in card seems to make a big difference.


What did you like about the sound? I think its pretty dang good for onboard. Of course im coming from a sound blaster xtreme music. I actually dont have the room in my current build for a sound card as my video card takes up 3 slots. So all expansions are covered.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright had it for awhile but here it is. ADD ME!!


bro I want to, but I still need either your CPU-Z screenshot or a pic of the mobo with you screenname on a piece of paper in the picture as well.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Where almost official!


----------



## carajean

Let me know if that will do I can get like the main tab of CPUZ.


----------



## Phelan

Works for me







.


----------



## General123

Woo well be Official soon!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Grrr I want to buy the an NZXT Switch but. All that space on the bottom of the board is going to be lonely with the GENE.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> What did you like about the sound? I think its pretty dang good for onboard. Of course im coming from a sound blaster xtreme music. I actually dont have the room in my current build for a sound card as my video card takes up 3 slots. So all expansions are covered.


I've got almost 400 hours into Skyrim so I know all the sounds and songs etc.

I could not for the life of me adjust the onboard to get anywhere near the fidelity that the DX provides. The DX sounds crisp and clear while the onboard sounds muddied.


----------



## burningrave101

Maximus V Formula is available for order at Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131854


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Sucks that Newegg doesn't accept international credit cards.









Ordered my M5F from New World IT. Not sure if they have stock yet, though.


----------



## crashdogy

shipped maximus v extreme4.jpg 99k .jpg file


new owner of a Maximus V Extreme Z77 1155


----------



## zk1mpls

^ thanks for the heads-up earlier, man.

did you get your M5E yet?


----------



## crashdogy

No looks like tuesday "In transit" sucks just did want to pay crazy shipping on it


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Oh well.... at least yours is in transit. You actually already have one allocated to you. Me? Still not sure yet. This is going to be the longest weekend in a while... LOL.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, just a reminder once you get your board. You can join this club by providing a picture of it and a CPU-z screeny. We should be getting official soon.


----------



## crashdogy

Same here, luckily I have to work this weekend should fly buy


----------



## crashdogy

Picture how about a unboxing video


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I think that's okay too. But your going to have to say your name in the video haha.


----------



## crashdogy

hey


----------



## IDavidRawr

lol just purchased my MVF from newegg arriving monday =)))


----------



## SilentStrike

Ahhh, the joys. Newegg ordered with express shipping! 49 left! Now to cancel my ncix order.


----------



## zk1mpls

Congrats mate! Remember to post a photo of your board with your OCN S/N to help this thread become official.


----------



## IDavidRawr

well i live like 10 mins away from the newegg warehouse so it kinda makes my life a lil easier =)


----------



## burningrave101

Better order tonight if you want one from Newegg, 22 FORMULA's left.


----------



## vassp

i have just bought mine -edit (MVG) as well, boards work perfectly so far with 16gb ram, the only anoying part was the laggy and sticky mouse, fixed after installing the usb drivers from the dvd. Imglad i bought it.


----------



## adam2104

Here's my Maximus V Gene. Sorry for the cell phone pic. It is running a CPU overclock stress test and its on hour 7 so I didn't want to turn it off to use a real camera. Also attached is the CPU-ID validator screenshot.

Board:


CPUID:


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Nice. Hey guys how are you guys overclocking your cpu's? bios or with the AI SUITE? I used the AI Suite but CPU-z still says I'm at stock clocks.


----------



## adam2104

I use only the BIOS. I guess I'm old school like that. I don't have AI Suite installed, I don't trust it.


----------



## spitfire7

Would i be able to easily fit a ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II , Asus Xonar Essence ST and Thermalright Silver Arrow onto the motherboard (Asus Maximus V Gene) without having any spacing issues?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitfire7*
> 
> Would i be able to easily fit a ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II , Asus Xonar Essence ST and Thermalright Silver Arrow onto the motherboard (Asus Maximus V Gene) without having any spacing issues?


Does the Xonar use a 4x PCIE or 16x PCIE? Either way you shouldn't have any problems fitting those on the board, but if the sound card uses a 16x slot you won't have a lot of breathing room for the GPU.


----------



## SilentStrike

Xonar Essense ST is PCI, so be careful
You want the Xonar Essense STX which is 1x PCIE


----------



## spitfire7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Does the Xonar use a 4x PCIE or 16x PCIE? Either way you shouldn't have any problems fitting those on the board, but if the sound card uses a 16x slot you won't have a lot of breathing room for the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentStrike*
> 
> Xonar Essense ST is PCI, so be careful
> You want the Xonar Essense STX which is 1x PCIE


Right now I am trying to decide which motherboard and Graphic Card to buy, Considering that i have already bought the Asus Xonar Essence ST and Thermalright Silver Arrow. And yes it is a PCI. What do you suggest i do? It's either the ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II or a Reference Asus 7970.
Or i would have to look for another motherboard. Sorry this is my first ever build and i am so confused...


----------



## crunkosaur

I love my MIVE.



Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> I love my MIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot


80c with a custom loop and only 4.8? It should NOT be that hot.


----------



## crunkosaur

1.45v, loop honestly needs to be torn down and cleaned. Probly TIM reapplied. I just dont have time atm.


----------



## adam2104

Is anyone else using chassis_fan1 connected on the Maximus V Gene? Mine does not output the same voltage as the other fan headers. It's always 3v lower. This makes my fans behave wonky when connected to that header, even if I disable all fan control from the bios (which should max all headers to 12v). Can anyone else check the voltage from the first fan header with a multimeter? I've had to stop using this header and moved things to headers 2 and 3.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentStrike*
> 
> Xonar Essense ST is PCI, so be careful
> You want the Xonar Essense STX which is 1x PCIE


Probably asking this too early... but which should I get for the Maximus V Formula, the Xonar DG or the Xonar DGX, so I don't have spacing issues in SLI?


----------



## General123

Is anyone else having problems with Virtu MVP? Im on the latest one and I cant open BF3. When i hit join server it loads up and then says program stopped responding and i kill the process. But without it on it works fine. Im on 304.48 drivers(it does this with the WHQL's too) I have no idea why it does this, i appreciate the extra responsiveness it gives.
Any ideas? Im plugged into my 670 btw (I tried plugging just into my motherboard and only was my desktop laggy i was getting micro stutter in games BAD)


----------



## crashdogy

Zk1mpls yor geting the M5F and your going to put a sound card in?


----------



## vassp

hey guys, my start times are under 30 sec with a intel 520 (120gb) ssd drive, shouldve bought the 180gb instead cause space is getting tight, no other HDD attached at the moment, what programs that come with the MVG DVD are you finding useful. right in the middle of doing house reno so havent has the time to realy get tweaking.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I like the fan expert thing. I only use 2 fans at the moment but they let me control them, so thats cool.


----------



## vassp

I cant wait to play around with that, i have a bit of a fan fetish lol.
My build is still spread across my desk. i had a brief run with Civilization V and runs like a dream now.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

ohh. And if your like me and know nothing about overclocking they also have a program that easily does it.


----------



## vassp

ive dabbled in O/C years back in the good old days of AMD thunderbird and intel celeron, my last was a slight overclock on conroe. so lets say im a little rusty.
I realy havent botherd to O/C of late and to be honest im not sure if ill overclock this CPU. So far the performance has been excellent(coming from a E6850dual core).

EDIT; and i love the easy O/C settings, cant be easier than that, but if i do O/C ill still get my hands dirty and tweak something.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Right I've came from a laptop with a dualcore now I run tribes while reading posts and listening to music. My laptop would'of blew up by now.


----------



## vassp

lol, its amazing the difference it makes, specialy with a 4.4 O/C CPU! desktop all the way!


----------



## SilentStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Probably asking this too early... but which should I get for the Maximus V Formula, the Xonar DG or the Xonar DGX, so I don't have spacing issues in SLI?


They're honestly the same size... the only real difference between both is the connection. The Xonar DG is PCI, and the Xonar DGX is 1x PCIe. Seing the Maximus V Formula has no PCI, I'd just go for the Xonar DGX. IMO it's not worth having an adapter when you can get the same thing it the native connection. You shouldn't have any spacing issues at all. and if you're worried of clearing either the top of your GPU's or the bottom of your GPU's, you'll have the choice to either pout your card in the middle or at the bottom.

Obviously, consider this is just what I think will happen. I'm not saying this from experience with the cards and the motherboard, it's just how I think it'll unfold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> Zk1mpls yor geting the M5F and your going to put a sound card in?


Why not? I'm getting the formula and I have an ASUS Xonar Essense STX waiting for me. The SupremeFX is no doubt better than any onboard sound ever. But it's still not the best quality sound that someone could get. I mean being an audiophile I wouldn't be satisfied







and I'm guessing thats why Zk1mpls is getting something else also. Just a bit more on a budget than me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitfire7*
> 
> Right now I am trying to decide which motherboard and Graphic Card to buy, Considering that i have already bought the Asus Xonar Essence ST and Thermalright Silver Arrow. And yes it is a PCI. What do you suggest i do? It's either the ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II or a Reference Asus 7970.
> Or i would have to look for another motherboard. Sorry this is my first ever build and i am so confused...


If you absolutely want to stick with a Maximus V board, your best bet is either to return it and switch it to the Xonar Essence STX, or to get a PCI to PCIe adapter. Something like this. Although there is most likely less expensive things out there.

Other than that, you could just change the motherboard. There are boards like the ASUS P8Z77-V PRO which have SLI capabilities and also have PCI slots. It really comes down to all that you require in a motherboard.


----------



## spitfire7

Thank you Silentstrike. That was helpful


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Ill go ahead and add my picture then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my cpuz as further proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415188


Your fan orientation looks wrong on the H100.


----------



## SilentStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitfire7*
> 
> Thank you Silentstrike. That was helpful


No problem!







I'm glad I could help


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> Your fan orientation looks wrong on the H100.


Thats how you have them on H coolers. So it sucks in cold air for better temps.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> Zk1mpls yor geting the M5F and your going to put a sound card in?


Yeah, I was planning to (forcibly) use the Xonar DGX to offload Dolby Digital Live to my Astro Wireless MixAmp for the sound processing. That's it's only use. Argh. The MixAmp is quite hard to sell over here. Might as well use it.







If I had the chance to buy an audio system again for gaming, I'd get the Xonar Essence STX and a Sennheiser PC360. Only bought the A40s since they were primarily used for the PS3 (was a console gamer before).

Thanks for the response, btw, SilentStrike. Appreciate the help.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Doesn't hot air rise?


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Yeah it does, but ambient temperature outside of the case should be cooler than the inside, so it makes sense. Some GPU coolers exhaust hot air inside of the case, so that might increase temps as well. A decent rear exhaust should work well.

But what I do with my case is use the rear 140mm as an intake and have the rad fans in a pull orientation. Works fairly well.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> Your fan orientation looks wrong on the H100.


Ive tested my fans on Intake and outtake and my temps are 3-4C cooler on load on intake. And my gpu is maybe effected by ~1-.5C


----------



## IDavidRawr

Just got it =))))


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDavidRawr*
> 
> 
> Just got it =))))


Nice one, mate!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDavidRawr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it =))))


Nice! once you get it together be sure to come back and post a CPU-z screeny to join the club! you can also take a photo of the board with your username.


----------



## IDavidRawr

haha forsure test booting as we speak but a little warning the wifi adapter wire with the gold caps is fragile so add it in at the end after motherboard and wificard are installed


----------



## IDavidRawr

the lighting is very very appealing i feel powerful =))) but i know im not =(((


----------



## Ragsters

I really hope the MVF sells on Amazon soon.


----------



## ghostrider85

question about maximus v gene, if i were to put an MPCIE WIFI card in that, how would i install the antenna?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I really hope the MVF sells on Amazon soon.


You didn't manage to get one from the Egg this past weekend?

Try SuperBiiz. They have the MVF in stock. Seems they changed the price, though. It was $270 earlier. Now it's up to $289.99

New World IT has them in stock as well. That's where I got my board from. Should receive tracking info in a bit.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> You didn't manage to get one from the Egg this past weekend?
> Try SuperBiiz. They have the MVF in stock. Seems they changed the price, though. It was $270 earlier. Now it's up to $289.99
> New World IT has them in stock as well. That's where I got my board from. Should receive tracking info in a bit.


I missed Newegg but still waiting for Amazon so I can take advantage of no tax and free shipping.


----------



## Ragsters

Just checked and there are 82 MVF available at Newegg.


----------



## IDavidRawr

its a pity.... the mvf loads tooo fast... the post screen is less than a second.... anyone know a remedy towards this?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDavidRawr*
> 
> its a pity.... the mvf loads tooo fast... the post screen is less than a second.... anyone know a remedy towards this?


Go into the BIOS. BOOT tab. Post Report and increase the time.


----------



## crashdogy

The First USA Unboxing of ASUS Maximus V Extreme Z77 LGA 1155

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5NF_bW0BA&feature=plcp


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Is it heavy? haha. jk, nice job.


----------



## crashdogy

So I'm in the club now?


----------



## IDavidRawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Go into the BIOS. BOOT tab. Post Report and increase the time.


haha i went a lil ballistic with it, i just cleared cmos n i was all good again=))


----------



## IDavidRawr

am i in ???LOL


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is a pic of my MVG. It's there somewhere. No cpu-z at the moment, it seems I need 1.61 to get a verification








Quote:


> File cpuz6417.cvf upload : OK
> Checksum Computed : OK
> Checksum Validated : YES
> ERROR ! Your CPU-Z Version is outdated. Please upgrade to CPU-Z 1.61+ (now available on www.cpuid.com)http://]http://[/URL]


+


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDavidRawr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am i in ???LOL


Your also going to need to post a board pic if possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Here is a pic of my MVG. It's there somewhere. No cpu-z at the moment, it seems I need 1.61 to get a verification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> File cpuz6417.cvf upload : OK
> Checksum Computed : OK
> Checksum Validated : YES
> ERROR ! Your CPU-Z Version is outdated. Please upgrade to CPU-Z 1.61+ (now available on www.cpuid.com)http://]http://[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Looking good. I wish I dabbed in extreme cooling. What clock speeds have you gotten so far?


----------



## IDavidRawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Your also going to need to post a board pic if possible.
> Looking good. I wish I dabbed in extreme cooling. What clock speeds have you gotten so far?


but i already have go back a few pages, like pg 15 or so


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Looking good. I wish I dabbed in extreme cooling. What clock speeds have you gotten so far?


The best CPU i've gotten maxed out at 6.4ghz. I need better luck finding a good one.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

ohhhh. Sorry haha I didn't put the names together. Once Phelan gets on he'll update the list.

6.4! holy...... uhh. wow.


----------



## vassp

Here is my settup


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> ohhhh. Sorry haha I didn't put the names together. Once Phelan gets on he'll update the list.
> 6.4! holy...... uhh. wow.


yeah it sounds like a lot, but in the world of extreme OC, it's very normal... which is why (like me) hes still looking for a faster one


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Here is a pic of my MVG. It's there somewhere. No cpu-z at the moment, it seems I need 1.61 to get a verification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> File cpuz6417.cvf upload : OK
> Checksum Computed : OK
> Checksum Validated : YES
> ERROR ! Your CPU-Z Version is outdated. Please upgrade to CPU-Z 1.61+ (now available on www.cpuid.com)http://]http://[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> +
Click to expand...

Nice lol
You should make this official also that would be pretty cool ^^


----------



## Phelan

Sorry I haven't updated the thread yet guys. I'm on my iPhone now but later tonight if I have a chance to get on my PC I'll update it. Glad to see it Official








.

I've discovered the world of MINECRAFT, and haven't been doing much else for the last few days.


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats to being [Official]









Club is coming along nicely and a great place for ASUS ROG Maximus V support for OCN members. Good luck.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

We've all been there. Nice to see where Official!


----------



## mannyfc

add me running at a decent 4.7-4.8 ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435724


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> add me running at a decent 4.7-4.8 ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435724
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a work of beauty. Is that a EK Kit or a custom loop?


----------



## mannyfc

EK HF Block, EK Pump + Res , 1/2 inch Primochill Turbing, Phobya Xtreme 200mm rad with the silverstone AP 180 in the front, an RS120 in the rear with the new Corsair fan. Thank you very much for the words, made my day (crappy day at work, thank god for teamviewer { had to get around works ISA server} )


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> EK HF Block, EK Pump + Res , 1/2 inch Primochill Turbing, Phobya Xtreme 200mm rad with the silverstone AP 180 in the front, an RS120 in the rear with the new Corsair fan. Thank you very much for the words, made my day (crappy day at work, *thank god for teamviewer { had to get around works ISA server} )*


Yep I know some of those words. Haha. Yes incredible build I'm super jelly. I want a custom loop but I'm to scared to venture in to the unknown.


----------



## exploiteddna

brown santa just showed up


----------



## crashdogy

Testing

Well it's 5.2ghz at 1.47 volts this just test setup M5E vary happy with it.


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm jelly, would love to have an MVF or MVE.


----------



## crashdogy

Going fast

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131858 EXTREME


----------



## Mikecdm

I didn't know it was available yet, but I think i'll be sticking with the MVG for a good while.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Yep I want the MVE or MVF but I just bought the Gene. I'll wait for Haswell.


----------



## crashdogy

Hey guy just want to show the overly of the Overclocking Key in action !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7kaRT3rd7Y&feature=plcp


----------



## exploiteddna

when i install my RAM into slots A2 and B2 i get POST code 55 and no boot
one stick in A2 and evrything is fine
one stick in A1 and the other in A2, everything is fine

but they should be installed in A2 and B2... wonder why im getting 55 POST code.. tried 2 sets of RAM too and both do the same thing


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I don't have my manual with me but check to see what 55 is.


----------



## crashdogy

On M5E i put one in A2 and one in B2 have had no issues thats what my manua recommended the red slots on my board


----------



## exploiteddna

post code 55 has to do with RAM

"Memory not installed" lol


----------



## crashdogy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> post code 55 has to do with RAM


In manual code 55 is memory not installed

A2 and B2 are ram slots


----------



## General123

Does anyone know if you can speed up the post on these? Or no?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> In manual code 55 is memory not installed
> A2 and B2 are ram slots


its listed in the online manual.
updated BIOS to 0502, its working fine now


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can speed up the post on these? Or no?


Go into the BIOS. BOOT tab. Post Report and decrease the time.


----------



## IDavidRawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Go into the BIOS. BOOT tab. Post Report and decrease the time.


haha i wish that were the case for me.... its gotten to the point where i bios screen "press delete button" doesnt even show n windows just pops up.... to get to bios i have to clear cmos ...cant seem to find that post report thing


----------



## driftingforlife




----------



## IDavidRawr

yea i dont got that =(


----------



## IDavidRawr

im guessing it has something to do with window 8 certifications, because it has to boot at a certain time fram to get that certification, along with other stuff


----------



## trisx

Can i join ?









Maximus 5 Gene + i7 3770k

Some pictures and cpu-z validator link at bottom of the page


----------



## exploiteddna

.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Everyone should be added soon. Phelan just discovered the world of Minecraft.


----------



## Phelan

I got everyone but Trisx added yesterday, but didn't post about it. Trisx I got you added just now. Eventually I'll add Crashdogy's video review and a few other bits of info to the beginning post, but that's for another time, when I'm on my comp. as often as I'm on my computer, I'm on my phone 3 times as much and 90% of my posts here are from my iPhone.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I too love my phone

Need extra pic;
Mikecdm - MVG Waiting for CPU-z
vassp - MVG Waiting for picture of motherboard


----------



## crashdogy

Just some photos and video of the 5 GHz

3dmark11 1 GPU performance settings


----------



## Mikecdm

Crashdogy, what are your plans for this board? Any special build or just like the "best?"


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> brown santa just showed up


add me please


----------



## ANDMYGUN

You're going to need to post a CPU-z pic. If you can't you'll need to wright your username on a piece of paper and take a picture with your board.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You're going to need to post a CPU-z pic. If you can't you'll need to wright your username on a piece of paper and take a picture with your board.


got it. ill get around to it eventually.


----------



## crashdogy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Crashdogy, what are your plans for this board? Any special build or just like the "best?"


Ummm I just upgraded for a striker II extreme 775 socket. I want a new Rig, so I just went crazy LOL. So I got the good stuff. I do like overclocking and pushing the hardware to its limit. My old Rig was able to play max payne 3 with the graphics on full and Batman Arkman city.

P.S. got $200.00 for my striker II extreme on ebay so this board cost me $245.00


----------



## Mikecdm

Good money for that striker II. I have a hard time parting with old hardware. I bought the MVG before the cpu was even out. If the MVE was out at the same time, I might have just went all out.


----------



## exploiteddna

im pretty happy with the formula so far but i would have liked to get the extreme if it were in stock anywhere a week ago and i had the extra $100 for it..
maybe ill go for the extreme if/when they make one for LGA1150/Haswell


----------



## crashdogy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Good money for that striker II. I have a hard time parting with old hardware. I bought the MVG before the cpu was even out. If the MVE was out at the same time, I might have just went all out.


I am the SAME about hardware and would have like to keep it. My wife said if I got a new system I had to give up 1 of my pc to recoup some costs. O well still got 3 and my Server on gigabit network.


----------



## crashdogy

Well that's my limit on this CPU with air cooling can't seem to get any higher. It's funny the board gives you warning about Voltages. Start warning me 1.510 V Also it is completely use able at 5.1GHz and sense I got that performance tuning plane from Intel going to run 24/7. Well almost it will sleep if no one is on it.
[

URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2655161/width/600/height/338]







[/URL]


----------



## ANDMYGUN

First, where do I get ROG CPU-z? Second, 5.4ghz on air..... AMAZING.


----------



## crashdogy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> First, where do I get ROG CPU-z? Second, 5.4ghz on air..... AMAZING.


It came on the MB CD you can download it i think


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> First, where do I get ROG CPU-z? Second, 5.4ghz on air..... AMAZING.


i just sold a 2600k in the marketplace that did 5.5ghz on air @ 1.55V, it's actually quite common with SB.. well, more common than Ivy.. mostly bc of the heat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> It came on the MB CD you can download it i think


^this


----------



## butthurt

add me pls









here's my humble rig


and validation


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











p/s: pardon the stock cooler









*added the cpu-z SS


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthurt*
> 
> add me pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my humble rig
> 
> and validation
> 
> p/s: pardon the stock cooler


Do u mind sharing what casing u using there?


----------



## butthurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Do u mind sharing what casing u using there?


it's 600T white. i wonder if my build spec appear under the comments? i'm new here btw









you're from LYN right trisx? same UID and avatar









just knew how to include the build in siggy.siily me


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthurt*
> 
> it's 600T white. i wonder if my build spec appear under the comments? i'm new here btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're from LYN right trisx? same UID and avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just knew how to include the build in siggy.siily me


Yes that's exactly me from LYN









Who are u btw? How's the interior look on 600t? Dont ya think bit overkill for MVG?


----------



## crashdogy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthurt*
> 
> add me pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my humble rig
> 
> and validation
> 
> p/s: pardon the stock cooler


Hey nice rig your fan on top of the case are they pulling or pushing?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthurt*
> 
> add me pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my humble rig
> 
> and validation
> 
> p/s: pardon the stock cooler


very nice bro, looking good









and thats a beast of cooler you got on your cpu







I'm glad you pardoned yourself lol you know youd get busted on for that


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I overclocked my CPU to 4.4 a while ago but when I check CPU-z It doesn't show under core speeds? What gives?


----------



## crashdogy

You have to stress the CPU with prime or Everest becasue these. CPU ramp up under heavy use and ramp down when doing nothing.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

ohh. So I only hit 4.4 when I'm under load? That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## the petes

perfect question for you MV owners here!

im going to be upgrading to Intel and want a Maximus V board. question is, do i go for the Gene or Formula? im going to be retaining my HAF 912 and i know the Formula will fit (please dont argue with me on this!) but what are the benefits other than having extra slots? all i have right now other than my video card is a wireless card which im going to be ditching anyway.

what are your thoughts?


----------



## butthurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> very nice bro, looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats a beast of cooler you got on your cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you pardoned yourself lol you know youd get busted on for that


thanks! it's only temp as i'm waiting for the XSPC EX kit to hit Malaysian shores








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> Hey nice rig your fan on top of the case are they pulling or pushing?


sets em as exhaust currently. i'm still in the mix on whether to make it a push-pull as the only intake is coming from the stock 200mm front panel fan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Yes that's exactly me from LYN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are u btw? How's the interior look on 600t? Dont ya think bit overkill for MVG?


my UID (digitalove_70s)

IMHO, the interior is a bit small to work with compared to other mid tower cases (comparing with my previous CM690), so an mATX board fits nicely into this case as you can see here


----------



## butthurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> perfect question for you MV owners here!
> im going to be upgrading to Intel and want a Maximus V board. question is, do i go for the Gene or Formula? im going to be retaining my HAF 912 and i know the Formula will fit (please dont argue with me on this!) but what are the benefits other than having extra slots? all i have right now other than my video card is a wireless card which im going to be ditching anyway.
> what are your thoughts?


having a wifi/bluetooth combo with the formula's mpcie card is a plus.

other than that,maTX board in a full tower case seems like an overkill









the glowing ROG logo looks good too!









just my 2 cents


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthurt*
> 
> having a wifi/bluetooth combo with the formula's mpcie card is a plus.
> other than that,maTX board in a full tower case seems like an overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the glowing ROG logo looks good too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my 2 cents


The HAF 912 is a mid tower. in fact, its the smallest case in the HAF line of cases............FYI.


----------



## butthurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> The HAF 912 is a mid tower. in fact, its the smallest case in the HAF line of cases............FYI.


oh gosh, i misread it as 932


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthurt*
> 
> oh gosh, i misread it as 932


haha its cool! but seriously, is that the ONLY difference between the Gene and the Formula? saving almost $100 for the Gene sounds like a much better plan as i dont plan on water cooling.


----------



## IDavidRawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> haha its cool! but seriously, is that the ONLY difference between the Gene and the Formula? saving almost $100 for the Gene sounds like a much better plan as i dont plan on water cooling.


lol sounds like it but honestly the formula is the biggest bang for your buck, check some reviews and youll see that it crushes most motherboards on all the benchmarks, with its 8 pin + 4pin cpu connectors it allows for better stable overclocks, if your going to buy a good cpu for like 200+ you may as well get a motherboard that can regulate voltages better for stable overclocks, its like an investment.


----------



## butthurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> haha its cool! but seriously, is that the ONLY difference between the Gene and the Formula? saving almost $100 for the Gene sounds like a much better plan as i dont plan on water cooling.


a direct specs comparison didnt impress me much except for the pcie card combo upgrade and the thermo fusion. literally its just a bigger board with an added WC support capability


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDavidRawr*
> 
> lol sounds like it but honestly the formula is the biggest bang for your buck, check some reviews and youll see that it crushes most motherboards on all the benchmarks, with its 8 pin + 4pin cpu connectors it allows for better stable overclocks, if your going to buy a good cpu for like 200+ you may as well get a motherboard that can regulate voltages better for stable overclocks, its like an investment.


im going to be purchasing the 3570K, naturally, and the Gene or Formula. i dont know too much about the Formula since it just came out for sale. in fact, i know NOTHING about it! does anyone have a link to a benchmark?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I overclocked my CPU to 4.4 a while ago but when I check CPU-z It doesn't show under core speeds? What gives?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> You have to stress the CPU with prime or Everest becasue these. CPU ramp up under heavy use and ramp down when doing nothing.
Click to expand...

crashdogy is correct.
that being said, if you dont like this behavior, you can disable it in the BIOS (disable EIST, C1E enhanced halt, C3/C6 state, CPU thermal monitor) and/or in windows power options (in advanced power settings, under Processor Power Management, change Minimum Processor State to 100%). Sometimes disabling it in BIOS is good enough but on some boards you may need to disable it in windows as well. Many overclockers find this behavior to be annoying (myself included) and then disable it.


----------



## crashdogy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> crashdogy is correct.
> that being said, if you dont like this behavior, you can disable it in the BIOS (disable EIST, C1E enhanced halt, C3/C6 state, CPU thermal monitor) and/or in windows power options (in advanced power settings, under Processor Power Management, change Minimum Processor State to 100%). Sometimes disabling it in BIOS is good enough but on some boards you may need to disable it in windows as well. Many overclockers find this behavior to be annoying (myself included) and then disable it.


SWEET !! You learn something new every day. I try turning the EIST off but that did work thanks for INFO

P.S. Dos it mess with overclocking or is it better ?


----------



## IDavidRawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> SWEET !! You learn something new every day. I try turning the EIST off but that did work thanks for INFO
> P.S. Dos it mess with overclocking or is it better ?


its kinda more stable as the clock speeds dont go back n forth. but it does come at a price your cpu may just crash from running 100% all the time<<< kinda a low chance if your for sure its a stable overclock


----------



## adam2104

Here's a picture of my Maximus V Gene inside my new 650D from Corsair. I think the wiring turned out pretty good.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I tried 4.5ghz @ 1.35v. I get blue screens... I think I'll have to add a few fans in.

Edit: I lowered it to 4.4ghz @ 1.27v It's running about 75-85 on prime for an hour, only running stock fans. I think I should switch my top fan to pull.

Edit 2: I got blue screen... Going back to 4.4ghz @ 1.30 until I upgrade my case.


----------



## adam2104

Anyone here doing SLI on the M5G? Which cards did you use? The pcie slots are pretty close together. I'm considering an Nvidia 670 SLI setup, but I want to make sure I get two cards that will fit. Ideas?


----------



## Plexs

I was able to hit 4.8Ghz on my 3770k. The only adjustments I made was in the TurboV EVO software by Asus. I changed my cpu ratio to 48 and adjusted the CPU voltage to 1.365. After running OCCT and Intel Extreme tuning utility I got it to pass and it's been stable for days. I had hope to hit 5Ghz, however I'm ok with 4.8Ghz at this point.

Also to note, my Corsair H100 doesn't have push/pull. I only have two fans that came with it. I might order two more. Temps with cores at 100% are 80c . I also have a CM storm trooper case as well, I just had everything out to test it before I installed.

3770K 4.8Ghz - Stable - Batch# L221B054
2400DDR3 G-Skill Z77 rated
Asus Gene-V Maximus
Corsair H100 two fans


----------



## crashdogy

HEY Michaelrw

OCZ Technology 120 GB Vertex Plus Optimized Edition SATA II 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive OCZSSD2-1VTXPL120G
Is this a good SSD for my OS Win7 64 bit only?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> HEY Michaelrw
> OCZ Technology 120 GB Vertex Plus Optimized Edition SATA II 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive OCZSSD2-1VTXPL120G
> Is this a good SSD for my OS Win7 64 bit only?


if your board supports it, i would ALWAYS go with a SATA 3 SSD. thats just me though


----------



## crashdogy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> if your board supports it, i would ALWAYS go with a SATA 3 SSD. thats just me though


Any size recommendations for win7 64bit OS


----------



## ANDMYGUN

60gbs is enough for the OS. but if you want to install a few games and programs I'd get the 120gb version.


----------



## crashdogy

Thanks guys


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> HEY Michaelrw
> OCZ Technology 120 GB Vertex Plus Optimized Edition SATA II 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive OCZSSD2-1VTXPL120G
> Is this a good SSD for my OS Win7 64 bit only?


imo it will be perfect. some will say "oh its only SATA II" but I can hardly tell the diff (if any) between SATA II and III. So yeah, i think its a solid choice for an OS drive

*that being said, if you can afford the SATA III version, you may as well get it.
*also, like someone else mentioned, you may get a larger one if you wanna put some games on it. I only use small ones like 60GB for benching, but for my gaming rig, I always use a 120 or 180. then i put games and OS on it and all other storage on hdd


----------



## crashdogy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> imo it will be perfect. some will say "oh its only SATA II" but I can hardly tell the diff (if any) between SATA II and III. So yeah, i think its a solid choice for an OS drive
> *that being said, if you can afford the SATA III version, you may as well get it.
> *also, like someone else mentioned, you may get a larger one if you wanna put some games on it. I only use small ones like 60GB for benching, but for my gaming rig, I always use a 120 or 180. then i put games and OS on it and all other storage on hdd


Thanks


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> imo it will be perfect. some will say "oh its only SATA II" but I can hardly tell the diff (if any) between SATA II and III. So yeah, i think its a solid choice for an OS drive
> *that being said, if you can afford the SATA III version, you may as well get it.
> *also, like someone else mentioned, you may get a larger one if you wanna put some games on it. I only use small ones like 60GB for benching, but for my gaming rig, I always use a 120 or 180. then i put games and OS on it and all other storage on hdd


seriously? im not going to begin to debate this one!

*Crashdogy*: SATA 3 is cheaper than than SATA 2. go with SATA 3 and you will be pleased.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdogy*
> 
> Thanks


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227706

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226236

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239045

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-191

i can keep going............


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> seriously? im not going to begin to debate this one!
> *Crashdogy*: SATA 3 is cheaper than than SATA 2. go with SATA 3 and you will be pleased.


of course. but his question was about whether or not a SATA II ssd would be ok (which it is), not whether SATA II is better/faster than SATA III.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> if your board supports it, i would ALWAYS go with a SATA 3 SSD. thats just me though


LOL his board definitely supports it. Better maximize everything on the Maximus.









Still waiting on my board. On the truck out for delivery the next business day, FedEx says. Then it's about a week before it gets here. Sigh.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> of course. but his question was about whether or not a SATA II ssd would be ok (which it is), not whether SATA II is better/faster than SATA III.


why would you spend more for less? its like telling someone to buy a geo metro over a cobalt. sure the geo is more fuel efficient but it sure is slooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> LOL his board definitely supports it. Better maximize everything on the Maximus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my board. On the truck out for delivery the next business day, FedEx says. Then it's about a week before it gets here. Sigh.


haha i just realized!







im such a goof sometimes. i cant wait to get my maximus v setup. gonna be sick.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> why would you spend more for less? its like telling someone to buy a geo metro over a cobalt. sure the geo is more fuel efficient but it sure is slooooooooooooooooow.


again, i agree! but again, i was merely answering the question of whether or not the SATA II drive he referenced would be ok in terms of SATA II. lol. it is moot now


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> again, i agree! but again, i was merely answering the question of whether or not the SATA II drive he referenced would be ok in terms of SATA II. lol. it is moot now


youre moot haha! i understand. im just more on trying to guide someone toward newer products and technologies. i spend a rediculous amount of time on Newegg and tech sites thats its disgusting! tone it down petes!


----------



## vassp

GUYS about the ssd drive, ive got a 120gb and now wish i got the 180 gb, after you instal windows and a few programs youll see a 120 drive go down to half capacity in no time at all.
SSD drives need some extra space to work at their best - they dont do well when full so get extra capacity if you can. In hindesight i wouldve been better off getting an intel 330 180gb instead of the intel 520 120gb.

Hope this helps


----------



## vassp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vassp*
> 
> 
> Here is my settup


---can someone add me please


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm sure there's guides out there on how to shrink the OS when installing. I wish I could get you a link but I'm not home.


----------



## vassp

Yes there def are guides for that, i just havent got around to it yet. nothing better than a trimed down windows.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I hear you. I still need to buy a Hard Drive but the one I'm using now has everything I love on it. I'm slowly waiting until the day I have to buy one to use my laptop again.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vassp*
> 
> Yes there def are guides for that, i just havent got around to it yet. nothing better than a trimed down windows.


for the main one, if you don't use sleep mode, run CMD as administer and type "powercfg h off" and enter. That will free up as much space as you have RAM.


----------



## vassp

ive got 16gb ram so that would be a big one, if i decide not to use sleep mode. ONe thing is ive lost a bit of my snap with the ssd drive. after instaling a few things, virus program slowed me down a fare bit


----------



## vassp

ive got to say though that this build has been very smooth for me, only glitch being that mouse sticking/freezing issue before i got the usb drivers in.


----------



## exploiteddna

we are wayy off topic now but.... yeah i dont even use hard drives anymore... well, i use an external one for music/video storage, but everything else goes on my ssd. I use a trimmed down version of win7 and after i install all my apps and a few games (skyrim, oblivion, css, guild wars) i still have plenty of space. all my important docs and such i keep on my laptop for school/work.

but i digress.. now we can get back on topic


----------



## Phelan

BTW vassp I want to add you to the list but per requirements I still need a pic of that beautiful motherboard of yours







.


----------



## utnorris

So has anyone tried Tri-SLI on the Formula? Does the x4 bottleneck or is it good enough since it is PCIe 3.0?


----------



## funfortehfun

Any PCI-E slot gets twice the rated power wiring if it's PCI-E 3.0, e.g. x4 would give you x8 bandwidth and x8 would give you x16 bandwidth.


----------



## the petes

USB 3.0 FAQ

in case this helps.


----------



## vassp

lol, you got tough requirements! ill get one to you as ASAP. everything lives outside a case atm, till i get my case sorted.


----------



## ChaosAD

Why when my pc boot, in post screen it detects 2 keyboards and 2 mice?


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Why when my pc boot, in post screen it detects 2 keyboards and 2 mice?


What BIOS u using?


----------



## trisx

Any of u guys using Dominator GT 1866Mhz 8Gb Kit ? model number is cmt8gx3m2a1866c9

I've been googling up and found out many maximus 5 gene cant detect the ram. any of u experience it? got some fren offering me nice price to grab those Gt's

Thanks for reply anyone!


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> What BIOS u using?


I use 903, but if i recall i had the same issue in my previous bios also.


----------



## RKTGX95

never-mind, they have them both now.


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I use 903, but if i recall i had the same issue in my previous bios also.


Have u tried 0904 BIOS?


----------



## aardtyllyf

Question to all the ownersnof maximus v gene.
Do the buttons on the motherboard (power and reset) make click sounds when you press them?
also, do they return back to starting position fast after you pressed them? my reset button seems to make no sound and it is slowly returning to its starting position.
sorry for asking this question twice in diferent topics.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Question to all the ownersnof maximus v gene.
> Do the buttons on the motherboard (power and reset) make click sounds when you press them?
> also, do they return back to starting position fast after you pressed them? my reset button seems to make no sound and it is slowly returning to its starting position.
> sorry for asking this question twice in diferent topics.


My power button does but I've never tried my reset so I dunno...


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Question to all the ownersnof maximus v gene.
> Do the buttons on the motherboard (power and reset) make click sounds when you press them?
> also, do they return back to starting position fast after you pressed them? my reset button seems to make no sound and it is slowly returning to its starting position.
> sorry for asking this question twice in diferent topics.


My reset button exactly same as yours. but not a biggie for me thou


----------



## MeanBruce

deleted off topic


----------



## cmdrdredd

You can't see my motherboard under my HSF and SLI GTX 670s lol. Yes I did a better job of cable management now. This was thrown together to verify the second GPU works.


----------



## vassp

Here is my Pic in a lian li pc 04 case.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Question to all the ownersnof maximus v gene.
> Do the buttons on the motherboard (power and reset) make click sounds when you press them?
> also, do they return back to starting position fast after you pressed them? my reset button seems to make no sound and it is slowly returning to its starting position.
> sorry for asking this question twice in diferent topics.


Yes both of them click for me and back to start position at the same speed, instantly that is.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Yes both of them click for me and back to start position at the same speed, instantly that is.


Same here on my MVF,RIVE and my old RIIIE.


----------



## vassp

both click for me too


----------



## johnko1

Hello.I have maximus v gene for some mothns,but I found this thread today







I will try to take a cpu snapshot later




Edit
Here it is
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2448675


----------



## adam2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> You can't see my motherboard under my HSF and SLI GTX 670s lol. Yes I did a better job of cable management now. This was thrown together to verify the second GPU works.


How do you like the SLIed 670s? I'm looking to pick up the same set! I have a Seasonic Platinum 1000 psu en route. Should have it next week, then it will be time for the 670s.


----------



## Eyedea

I would of been in this club today........................if my mobo hadnt arrived D.O.A









Will be atleast a week before i get a replacement


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone explain ROG connect to me? Can I connect my my Maximus V Formula (Arriving on Tuesday) to my Asus Eee PC netbook?


----------



## driftingforlife

From my review.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ED54-3vK_M


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> From my review.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ED54-3vK_M


Hey, thanks for that! Do you have any idea if I need a windows operating system installed on the computer/laptop I am using the ROG connect with? My Asus Eee PC has Linux Installed.


----------



## driftingforlife

As far as I know it only works on windows.


----------



## Sin0822

anyone know where i can get the latest BIOS for the extreme? i have one here.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> 2)are there any blocks for the vrm/mosfet available?Heatsinks are very warm sometimes...


Yes there are waterblocks available for vrm/mosfet and for southbridge. You can either buy them together or seperately.

Btw, there is a new bios for the Gene, 1101


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Question:Can I disable the blinking leds of the motherboard?There's no option in the bios.
> 2)are there any blocks for the vrm/mosfet available?Heatsinks are very warm sometimes...


Are you talking about the debug LED's? No. You can turn the red background LEDs off in the bios though.

Post #80 I included links to some nice waterblocks for the MVG.

"Yeah, I am. I think I need these as well, just because they're awesome. It says for Maximus IV Gene, but searching through other forums I found that blocks for Z68 will fit Z77 as well, and found a pic of these installed on A Maximus V Gene.
http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/asus-maximus-4-gene-z-lim-ed/

It can be installed here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?281773-Asus-Maximus-Gene-Z77-watercooled"


----------



## General123

Just updated to the latest bios on my gene and wow its much more refined now and I have a different splash image now?, and we have post options now! Of course i didnt enjoy reentering all of my settings again but meh its worth it.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Just updated to the latest bios on my gene and wow its much more refined now and I have a different splash image now?, and we have post options now! Of course i didnt enjoy reentering all of my settings again but meh its worth it.


On a previous update,asus added the option of saving the settings on a usb stick.I did save mine because it is a bit boring saving all theese profiles again,especially if you have many.I do


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Alright guys. I was listening to music and fell back on my chair and my heaphones took my pc down with them. It's still running and everything works. What should I look for when inspecting the motherboard for cracks?

I looked through my entire PC. Everythings fine. The headphones broke but they only cost $5. The moral of this is buy headphones with a long cord..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> On a previous update,asus added the option of saving the settings on a usb stick.I did save mine because it is a bit boring saving all theese profiles again,especially if you have many.I do


Yeah i know I was stupid and didnt use it


----------



## zk1mpls

Finally, after 3 weeks!

























EDIT: Forgot to put my username in the photo. Got too excited. Lol. Will just post a CPU-Z screenshot later.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

this rig is busy being a dedicated folder. I need not bother it with petty task such as cpuid screenshot.

jk jk. I'll post em' later.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*


here ive finally got a screenshot for you. a picture and screenshot.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ These photos don't really give any indication how big the board is. LOL.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Finally, after 3 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to put my username in the photo. Got too excited. Lol. Will just post a CPU-Z screenshot later.


CPU-Z banner: 

^ Is that good enough?


----------



## RKTGX95

Is there anything additional that can be done with the Formula (i.e. using its great features) when building the PC for the first time? (like update the BIOS immediately with a USB thumb drive)


----------



## zk1mpls

^ There's a new BIOS update?

Anyway, just about finished installing all of the drivers. Front panel mic input jack doesn't seem to be working on my Cosmos II. Headphone out works just fine, though. What gives? Going to try to reinstall the Realtek driver in a bit.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ There's a new BIOS update?
> Anyway, just about finished installing all of the drivers. Front panel mic input jack doesn't seem to be working on my Cosmos II. Headphone out works just fine, though. What gives? Going to try to reinstall the Realtek driver in a bit.


there were two updates of the bios (according to the ASUS website) the latest one is bios 0502.

anyway, sucks for front audio. i think its more of a Cosmos II problem rather than the MoBo problem.

how about using a netbook with the ROG Connect (whatever its called).


----------



## johnko1

Picture posted earlier,now one thing left

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2448675

When I find some time I'll install the w/c parts because I want to overclock!!


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> there were two updates of the bios (according to the ASUS website) the latest one is bios 0502.
> anyway, sucks for front audio. i think its more of a Cosmos II problem rather than the MoBo problem.
> how about using a netbook with the ROG Connect (whatever its called).


Just fixed the problem. It was more of a Skype issue. Had it fixed in the options. Different audio source, LOL.

Checking out the BIOS tomorrow. it's almost 1am over here... got to catch on some sleep.


----------



## T-bone Steak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2449891


----------



## EagleRock

Hello,

Just used Asus TurboV Evo on my Maximus V Formula board. Just trying out the software automatic overclock. Got it to level up, but am puzzled on how to level back down to stock settings. Maybe I missed something right in front of me, but I cannot seem to find a button for going back down to stock levels on Intel i7 3770K. I looked at the manual setting in the software and clicked on OS default settings, but nothing happens. The Apply button is dim. I reboot and still have the overclock settings. Do I just go back into BIOS settings when I reboot and make changes there?

The reason I am asking is that I want to flash my BIOS to version 0701 dtd 2012-07-24. I think my bios should be at default settings before flashing it?


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Can't you just clear CMOS?

Haven't really gotten the time to familiarize myself with the board, though. Maybe later on in the week.


----------



## NLight95

Has anyone installed the mini PCIe wi-fi adapter on the Maximus V Formula?

I've installed it but can't get a connection. I've reseated the card, uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers, and even disabled the Intel LAN and Bluetooth in the BIOS (pic doesn't show that) with no luck. Device Manager shows no issues with the drivers. And yes, I have the latest 0701 BIOS as well as the latest wi-fi/bt drivers from the Asus web site.

I'm really not all that good at networking







so I'm stumped on this one. My goal is to set up a DLNA server for my LG blu-ray player and eBook reader.


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> ^ Can't you just clear CMOS?
> 
> Haven't really gotten the time to familiarize myself with the board, though. Maybe later on in the week.


Could not find anything in the manual on how to use the backpanel clear CMOS button. I would suppose that the computer must be off. The power supply would still be plugged into the electrical outlet. I push the clear CMOS button for as few seconds. Is that all there is to it? Or would I be doing something wrong by following the above steps?


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Has anyone installed the mini PCIe wi-fi adapter on the Maximus V Formula?


I never could plug the little cables in, or get them to stay in. Gave up and put the mPCIe wi-fi adapter back in the box. Guess my fingers are just too big..









Did you have any trouble getting the two little cables to stay in?


----------



## Ragsters

I just got the Formula but I feel like someone already opened it before I got it. For you guys who have the V formula was it sealed? Also what was the default switch set to (on or off) for the slow mode when you got it?


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just got the Formula but I feel like someone already opened it before I got it. For you guys who have the V formula was it sealed? Also what was the default switch set to (on or off) for the slow mode when you got it?


My Maximus V Formula looked new to me. There was no tape or seal on the red box containing my new board when I opened it. Nothing looked like it had been used.

The default switch was set to "on" for the slow mode. Set it to off since I am not going the extreme cooling (Liquid Nitrogen?) route. Also made sure that the LN2 mode jumper was off too.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*
> 
> My Maximus V Formula looked new to me. There was no tape or seal on the red box containing my new board when I opened it. Nothing looked like it had been used.
> The default switch was set to "on" for the slow mode. Set it to off since I am not going the extreme cooling (Liquid Nitrogen?) route. Also made sure that the LN2 mode jumper was off too.


I think I am OK. I'm just paranoid


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*
> 
> I never could plug the little cables in, or get them to stay in. Gave up and put the mPCIe wi-fi adapter back in the box. Guess my fingers are just too big..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any trouble getting the two little cables to stay in?


I guess I would say that attaching the antenna cables was rather awkward.I still don't have the M5F installed in my case. It's going to be rather cumbersome to keep the cables attached to the I/O shield and mini PCIe card while at the same time installing the mb in the case. Attaching the cables _after_ installing the mb would be incredibly difficult if not impossible, at least in my case because I have a drive bay right above where the mini PCIe card sits.


----------



## Phelan

Anyone want to sell their Wifi-Go unit? I want one cuz my wifi card is crap and I have a nice dual band router already.


----------



## Swag

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2450327



How's my cabling? I was rushing a bit. Out of 10, what is it?


----------



## Phelan

Swag, I've got you added. As for the cabling, I'd give it a 9.5/10 if not for the bungle of mess in the bottom corner. With that, 7.5/10.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*
> 
> I never could plug the little cables in, or get them to stay in. Gave up and put the mPCIe wi-fi adapter back in the box. Guess my fingers are just too big..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any trouble getting the two little cables to stay in?


yeah it is a bit of a PITA to put in, yet it falls out quite easily. Got the hang of plugging them in, and they stay connected now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just got the Formula but I feel like someone already opened it before I got it. For you guys who have the V formula was it sealed? Also what was the default switch set to (on or off) for the slow mode when you got it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*
> 
> My Maximus V Formula looked new to me. There was no tape or seal on the red box containing my new board when I opened it. Nothing looked like it had been used.
> The default switch was set to "on" for the slow mode. Set it to off since I am not going the extreme cooling (Liquid Nitrogen?) route. Also made sure that the LN2 mode jumper was off too.


Yeah, mine was set to "On" for slow mode as well. Didn't notice the LN2 mode jumper, though. Will check it out later. Lol.


----------



## a.t.watson

just wondering how is the sound on the maximus v for those that have it ? i have ordered mine and am upgrading from the g1 sniper x58 im hoping im not going backwards in sound card quality


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Swag, I've got you added. As for the cabling, I'd give it a 9.5/10 if not for the bungle of mess in the bottom corner. With that, 7.5/10.


Thanks for the input and adding me to the club.









Ok, since someone pointed it out and with my crazy OCD of these things, I went and fixed it.


So, I hope this is good cable management. I spent so much time. I just wish I had enough money for a modular PSU instead of this crappy bundled up one.


----------



## johnko1

Where can I find the wifi go module for Maximus V Formula?I don't like my old,big,54mbps adapter sticking out from the back...


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Anyone want to sell their Wifi-Go unit? I want one cuz my wifi card is crap and I have a nice dual band router already.


i may sell you mine.. what board do you have? will it work with yours? send me PM


----------



## zk1mpls

Just bought a ASUS Xonar DGX for my MVF to offload Dolby Digital Live to my Astro Mixamp 5.8. Finally found some use for that useless (for SLI) third PCIe x16 slot.


----------



## gponcho

Hello Everyone,

Have my Maximus V Formula board now for over a week. Running at 4.6 MHz

1. Picture with Lights on in the room



2. Picture with room lights off



Please add me as a member


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have my Maximus V Formula board now for over a week. Running at 4.6 MHz
> 
> 1. Picture with Lights on in the room
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/974117/
> 
> 2. Picture with room lights off
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/974120/
> 
> Please add me as a member


Hey, can you tell me what are your temps? I'm going to go water soon and I'm thinking a 240rad at top, 120 rad at the front, and another 120 rad at the back. Not sure if it's worth it though.


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a.t.watson*
> 
> just wondering how is the sound on the maximus v for those that have it ? i have ordered mine and am upgrading from the g1 sniper x58 im hoping im not going backwards in sound card quality


From my own subjective point of hearing, I think the onboard sound of the M5F is almost as good as my old computer which is using a Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic card. (Comparing sounds by ear using Logitech X-540 5.1 speaker system on both computers when listening to music. In games, I can't tell the difference because I get too excited in the roar of battle.) Going to go the route of using onboard sound for now.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey, can you tell me what are your temps? I'm going to go water soon and I'm thinking a 240rad at top, 120 rad at the front, and another 120 rad at the back. Not sure if it's worth it though.


I currently have 1 360 rad at the top and an I7 3770K over clocked at 4.6.

Normal load temps are between 34 and 40 degrees between the 4 cores.

Using *IntelBurn Test V2* under *Stress Level* set to *Very High* I get temps ranging from 87 to 97 degrees between the 4 cores.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey, can you tell me what are your temps? I'm going to go water soon and I'm thinking a 240rad at top, 120 rad at the front, and another 120 rad at the back. Not sure if it's worth it though.
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have 1 360 rad at the top and an I7 3770K over clocked at 4.6.
> 
> Normal load temps are between 34 and 40 degrees between the 4 cores.
> 
> Using *IntelBurn Test V2* under *Stress Level* set to *Very High* I get temps ranging from 87 to 97 degrees between the 4 cores.
Click to expand...

What vcore is your CPU running at when it's on load?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What vcore is your CPU running at when it's on load?


1.33 vcore

I used the defualt settings the Asus has setup for overclocking.







I have hit 5 MHz and it was stable however the temps were very high around 105 when I stress tested it. So I droped it down.


----------



## General123

Guys so my windows got corrupted over time with testing overclocks(and BSOD) so I had to reinstall windows, And now I cant boot into windows with a manual voltage, and if I select A offset I boot into windows and get a BSOD right away (D1 saying its my memory or Hard drives) But stock everything is fine.. Derp? Help?


----------



## johnko1

From what I've seen,I think you can lower cpu voltage a little


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Guys so my windows got corrupted over time with testing overclocks(and BSOD) so I had to reinstall windows, And now I cant boot into windows with a manual voltage, and if I select A offset I boot into windows and get a BSOD right away (D1 saying its my memory or Hard drives) But stock everything is fine.. Derp? Help?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What vcore is your CPU running at when it's on load?


Try and reset back to default settings first and get the drive up and running (booting up) right


----------



## General123

Okay I got it running at 4.5 and 1.3v running prime in going to let prime go for awhile been fine so far.
It is much cooler then my 5.0 1.488v which is a plus. I actually enjoy staying in the upper 50's low 60's more then in the upper 60's low 70's. Ill have to see how much it kills my scores in benchmarks though.


----------



## Swag

@gponcho
If you do it yourself, like testing for a stable OC without the Asus CPU UP thing, you can get a much lower vcore and it's better because you can make sure it doesn't go above a certain vcore unlike the Asus default.


----------



## k0uki

1st post on this board!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0uki*
> 
> 1st post on this board!


Nice! I originally taped my wires as well; still have the bottom ones taped. Got you added.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0uki*
> 
> 1st post on this board!


I don't have a modular PSU, so I just bought a lot of Alchemy sleeved cables and went from there. Mine looks decently clean I guess, apart from the huge heatsink. Which will be fixed I hope before summer ends.


----------



## B-Roll

I can't decide if I want the Formula or Extreme. I do want Thunderbolt. Anyone here have a Maximus Extreme in a Switch 810??? Pics!


----------



## Swag

I would just got for the Formula, but if you have the cash to spend the extreme. I see no point in spending nearly $400 just for an 1155 board. I'd understand spending that cash on a LGA2011 high budget build, but on a LGA1155? No way.


----------



## B-Roll

Yeah true. I figured I wanted the Thunderbolt but I will most likely never buy a TBolt drive. I am in the process of building a home file server so there would really be no need and I would just use DVI/display port for displays.


----------



## Swag

Yea, normally you think you're going to buy something for futureproof, but when the time comes, there's always a sale on the next new thing and you end up buying it.


----------



## EagleRock




----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*


Cool beans, just need a photo now


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Cool beans, just need a photo now


Edited my reply above and put picture in!


----------



## k0uki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Nice! I originally taped my wires as well; still have the bottom ones taped. Got you added.


Yea its a temporary fix until I get some new red wires to change the extension I'm going to use.

And btw... I got an MVF not a MVG.


----------



## johnko1

one tip for the first page:You should link our post with the name like this

johnko 1 - MVG


----------



## Phelan

Good idea John, I'll do that later probably.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Just bought my Maximus V Formula!! Coming in the mail on Tuesday/Wednesday. (Hopefully Wednesday)

I keep watching unboxings lol. I'm so excited to have my first Asus board.


----------



## B-Roll

Just ordered a MVF. WOO!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Just ordered a MVF. WOO!


The excitement is unreal lol


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> The excitement is unreal lol


Haha for sure. I've had a 3770K sitting on my desk since the launch. Just got a Switch 810 last week. No turning back now! Unless this 3770K ends up being a dud, then I'm SOL cus it's been too long to return it hahaha.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Haha for sure. I've had a 3770K sitting on my desk since the launch. Just got a Switch 810 last week. No turning back now! Unless this 3770K ends up being a dud, then I'm SOL cus it's been too long to return it hahaha.


For now, I'm using my 2500k. I'm upgrading my PSU and then buying a 3770k


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> The excitement is unreal lol
> 
> 
> 
> Haha for sure. I've had a 3770K sitting on my desk since the launch. Just got a Switch 810 last week. No turning back now! Unless this 3770K ends up being a dud, then I'm SOL cus it's been too long to return it hahaha.
Click to expand...

You know, you can do something immoral and send it to Intel and say that this chip had problems running at stock and they'll send you a new one. Not like they can find out you tried OCing unless your fry it. But that's immoral so you shouldn't do it, but so is murder and people do it.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You know, you can do something immoral and send it to Intel and say that this chip had problems running at stock and they'll send you a new one. Not like they can find out you tried OCing unless your fry it. *But that's immoral so you shouldn't do it, but so is murder and people do it*.


lols


----------



## EagleRock

Why doesn't my HDD show up in MVF BIOS SATA Configuration screen when connected to the Red Asmedia Z77 connector of my motherboard? My SSD, connected to the Red Intel 6.0 connector, and my Optical Drive connected to the Black intel 3.0 connector do.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*
> 
> Why doesn't my HDD show up in MVF BIOS SATA Configuration screen when connected to the Red Asmedia Z77 connector of my motherboard? My SSD, connected to the Red Intel 6.0 connector, and my Optical Drive connected to the Black intel 3.0 connector do.


Why not just connect it to the Red Intel 6.0?


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why not just connect it to the Red Intel 6.0?


I also put the hot-swappable sata connection from my case on the Asmedia Red connection too. Just eaiser at the time and left the top plugin on each connector easier for me to see and reach later on.

I was just wondering why the HDD doesn't show up in the bios sata configuration screen.


----------



## EagleRock

Does the below screen reflect that iGPU is disabled?



Hee hee. My first BIOS print screen image! Yea!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*
> 
> Does the below screen reflect that iGPU is disabled?
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee. My first BIOS print screen image! Yea!!


Keep the iGPU memory as default. Also yes, that does mean your iGPU is disabled.


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Keep the iGPU memory as default. Also yes, that does mean your iGPU is disabled.


Could not find default setting in iGPU memory setting so put it on automatic. is that the default setting?


----------



## Swag

Yea, auto is default. Leave it at that.


----------



## Evilsplashy

What is a good case for E-ATX? I don't want it to cover grommet holes.


----------



## EagleRock

Should the CPU Spread Spectrum, found in AI Tweaker Menu be disabled if you are overclocking? I have miine disabled. Just checking...


----------



## Beb12682

Guys I've pretty much finished my build! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wu_Ild--_Y Just got my board in this morning!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> Guys I've pretty much finished my build! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wu_Ild--_Y Just got my board in this morning!


NIce!!


----------



## EagleRock

A good looking case! You did a great job.







Love the color and tidiness of the build.


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> What is a good case for E-ATX? I don't want it to cover grommet holes.


I hope my video I posted answered that, the MVF doesnt cover up any grommets in my HAF XM. It officially supports e-atx


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> I hope my video I posted answered that, the MVF doesnt cover up any grommets in my HAF XM. It officially supports e-atx


I like the HAF X but not the HAF XM. I want a side window


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I like the HAF X but not the HAF XM. I want a side window


Yeah me too, funny story actually; I ordered a HAF XM with a side panel window and I get sent a mesh panel one for some reason...







It was advertised as having a window...


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> Yeah me too, funny story actually; I ordered a HAF XM with a side panel window and I get sent a mesh panel one for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was advertised as having a window...


Haha. Its either the HAF X or Level 10 GT. Both cases have their flaws...idk which one to go with. I just need a case that fits my Formula!


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Haha. Its either the HAF X or Level 10 GT. Both cases have their flaws...idk which one to go with. I just need a case that fits my Formula!


Personally I'd get the HAF X over the Level 10 GT. Do you own the 600T thats in your sig atm? I dont see whats wrong with that case, I was considering one actually. You'd be able to fit the MVF in it. Even If it covered up half a grommet its not worth getting a new case over. I think you could do a very nice clean build In a white 600T


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> Personally I'd get the HAF X over the Level 10 GT. Do you own the 600T thats in your sig atm? I dont see whats wrong with that case, I was considering one actually. You'd be able to fit the MVF in it. Even If it covered up half a grommet its not worth getting a new case over. I think you could do a very nice clean build In a white 600T


I'm iffy about it covering up the grommets to be honest. If I feel like I don't mind it too much, I'll keep my 600T







Otherwise, I'll consider the HAF xm. I hope it doesn't cover up the grommets to bad.


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I'm iffy about it covering up the grommets to be honest. If I feel like I don't mind it too much, I'll keep my 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I'll consider the HAF xm. I hope it doesn't cover up the grommets to bad.


Google some images of the Maximus IV Extreme in a 600t, they are both E-ATX boards and I know there are a few people who have used that mobo case combo


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why not just connect it to the Red Intel 6.0?


Changed it to the Red Intel 6.0 connector when I replaced the Corsair 650D fan control switch.

HDD shows up in the SATA Configuration screen now, and, as an added bonus, I no longer have the little icon on the task bar where you click on it to remove a drive. (Strange my HDD showed up there.)








Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone have a Maximus V Formula installed in a Silverstone FT02?


----------



## Ragsters

What driver software for the Maximus V Formula takes care of the PCI Simple Communication Controller?


----------



## adam2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What driver software for the Maximus V Formula takes care of the PCI Simple Communication Controller?


I believe that is the Intel Management Interface.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2104*
> 
> I believe that is the Intel Management Interface.


Hey thanks! Now what the heck does it do?


----------



## Evilsplashy

So excited 2 more days till I get this board lol


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> So excited 2 more days till I get this board lol


Woop Woop, make sure to post pictures!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> So excited 2 more days till I get this board lol


Make sure to make a build log and tell us.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I love UPS tracking so I can track every movement of the package lol.


----------



## Swag

I hate it because you can't track International packages unless you pay a premium price for the code.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I'll stop looking at it and wait for that glorious moment when I hear the ups truck in front of my house. I can just see myself sprinting down the stairs and seeing that package on the ground, waiting to be unboxed


----------



## Swag

Oh yea, make sure you watch them because the last package I got was a a bit more insensitive. but the shape of the box wasn't a cube when I received it.


----------



## shaft06

Anyone know if the barbs on the Fusion Thermo can be swapped with compression fittings?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> Anyone know if the barbs on the Fusion Thermo can be swapped with compression fittings?


They are non-removable 3/8 barbs...
Was it so difficult to add g1/4' thread instead of this??


----------



## shaft06

wow, really? that sucks. I guess I wont try to unscrew them then.

thanks!


----------



## virtualmadden

Upgraded from a Rampage III Formula with a i7-965. Still screwing around with setup, but I'm liking this a lot more. Dropped the Xonar as it would occasionally loose the power connector and have to be re-seated and used the antennas off the wireless-n card instead of the ones in the box. After dealing with crappy 5GHz reception on previous devices, I'm getting almost full bars over 3 floors. It does feel a little naked with only the GTX 670! Anybody know a good USB 3.0 front bay option (one with a header) for replacing the standard TJ07 insert?


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtualmadden*
> 
> Upgraded from a Rampage III Formula with a i7-965. Still screwing around with setup, but I'm liking this a lot more. Dropped the Xonar as it would occasionally loose the power connector and have to be re-seated and used the antennas off the wireless-n card instead of the ones in the box. After dealing with crappy 5GHz reception on previous devices, I'm getting almost full bars over 3 floors. It does feel a little naked with only the GTX 670! Anybody know a good USB 3.0 front bay option (one with a header) for replacing the standard TJ07 insert?


I think Silverstone have a usb3.0 replacement for the front panel. Maybe try and source one of them?

Here it is: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=334&area=en


----------



## Evilsplashy

Finally got my Maximus V Formula!!! Don't look at the poor sleeving. I'm not done yet. Lol. I'm also getting a new case. This motherboard fits inside the 600T with no issues. I'm ready to push this board to the limits and overclock!



 <----Just in case anyone wants to see how much this board covers the grommet. It covers about 2cm.


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Finally got my Maximus V Formula!!! Don't look at the poor sleeving. I'm not done yet. Lol. I'm also getting a new case. This motherboard fits inside the 600T with no issues. I'm ready to push this board to the limits and overclock!
> 
> 
> <----Just in case anyone wants to see how much this board covers the grommet. It covers about 2cm.


Looking good!







I hope you do keep the 600T, it is a really nice case


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my Maximus V Formula!!! Don't look at the poor sleeving. I'm not done yet. Lol. I'm also getting a new case. This motherboard fits inside the 600T with no issues. I'm ready to push this board to the limits and overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> <----Just in case anyone wants to see how much this board covers the grommet. It covers about 2cm.


I love my 600T. It's just nice and has great cable management. That Formula looks great. Makes me think if I should've gotten the Formula rather than the Gene.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I may keep it. I'm not a fan of the white case with red interior. I like black/red. I know I'm going to purchase some bitfenix fans and definitely sleeve my cables black/red


----------



## Swag

I like the white case and black/red scheme in the interior.


----------



## Beb12682

Thought I'd add some actual pictures of my MVF build


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd add some actual pictures of my MVF build
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/983952/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/983953/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/983956/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/983957/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/983967/


Oh god, that looks so sexy. I love the sleeved cables and the color scheme. Love the ram cooler. Just pure sexy.


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh god, that looks so sexy. I love the sleeved cables and the color scheme. Love the ram cooler. Just pure sexy.


Looks better in real life haha. I'll take some better pictures once I get a better camera.


----------



## Swag

Yes please and send me a PM, that looks so sexy! I'm going to be going to do a red sleeving and then white coolant for WC. I know distilled water is best, but I like the white water coolant and clear tubing looks like.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I hate my 2500k. Horrible chip. I can't even get a stable overclock at 1.344v...Idk what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## Swag

Probably a bad chip or bad OC settings. If you're confident with your OC settings, just RMA it or use your Tuning Plan from Intel.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I'm still not familiar with Asus' UEFI. This is my first Asus board. I need some guide or something to tell me what settings mean what.

Idk I'm a noob.


----------



## Swag

Take a screenshot of your BIOS through the BIOS screenshot thing. I'll try to help you as much as possible.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Take a screenshot of your BIOS through the BIOS screenshot thing. I'll try to help you as much as possible.


Well I'm keeping everything default except the ratio and voltage. Ratio is at 45 and cpu voltage is 1.35. That's all I changed so far lol. I'm not sure how to work the offset mode or anything else lol.


----------



## Swag

Use offset! It may take a while but it'll be better because less heat when you're not using the PC. So do this. Turn everything to default including the things you touched. Now change the offset to -0.005 and go back into Windows and stress test it and see what voltage it says for CPU.

If it says lower than 1.35, guess and increase by a bit and check again until you get the magic 1.35.

If it say higher that 1.35, guess and lower it.

Once you finish getting that 1.35, turn the ratio back to 45.

I assume you tested your OC and it's stable.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Use offset! It may take a while but it'll be better because less heat when you're not using the PC. So do this. Turn everything to default including the things you touched. Now change the offset to -0.005 and go back into Windows and stress test it and see what voltage it says for CPU.
> If it says lower than 1.35, guess and increase by a bit and check again until you get the magic 1.35.
> If it say higher that 1.35, guess and lower it.
> Once you finish getting that 1.35, turn the ratio back to 45.
> I assume you tested your OC and it's stable.


And then from there just run Prime for 12-24hrs? If it does say it fails, it means I need more cpu voltage, correct?


----------



## Swag

Once you reach 1.35 and you turn the ratio back to 45. Re-stress test or if you're confident, you don't have to.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Alright. Any reason why 1.35?


----------



## Swag

Well because you said 4.5GHz and it's stable at 1.35vcore. So I'm guessing you'd want it to be stable.


----------



## Evilsplashy

No I said it isn't even stable then.


----------



## Swag

Oh, if you have Skype or something like that, I could walk you through your BIOS and see what we can do. Only if you don't mind hearing a 17 year old.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Yeah thats cool.


----------



## Swag

We can do it now if you want.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Clubs looking great guys. Second post is awesome.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Got a stable overclock at 4.5ghz w/ 1.352v. Max temps are a skyrocketing 76,79,77,78. I seem to have the worst luck. Bad chip and bad H80. Lol. Going to try going 1.344v and I'm going to try and get better fans for the H80 and see if that does anything with those temps.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Got a stable overclock at 4.5ghz w/ 1.352v. Max temps are a skyrocketing 76,79,77,78. I seem to have the worst luck. Bad chip and bad H80. Lol. Going to try going 1.344v and I'm going to try and get better fans for the H80 and see if that does anything with those temps.


That's good to hear.







How's ambient? If ambient is too high, it may be the reason why your temps are extremely high.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's good to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's ambient? If ambient is too high, it may be the reason why your temps are extremely high.


I figured out that was my problem too. In my room it is probably around 30c. We don't believe in A/C for some reason. Either way, I'm getting new fans. I can't stand these things.


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Got a stable overclock at 4.5ghz w/ 1.352v. Max temps are a skyrocketing 76,79,77,78. I seem to have the worst luck. Bad chip and bad H80. Lol. Going to try going 1.344v and I'm going to try and get better fans for the H80 and see if that does anything with those temps.


Holy crap, that is a bad chip. I just got my 3570K in and its at 1.344v 4.4Ghz. 52c at 100% with a single fan h50. I ran prime95 for about 2 hours to get an idea of temps


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> Holy crap, that is a bad chip. I just got my 3570K in and its at 1.344v 4.4Ghz. 52c at 100% with a single fan h50. I ran prime95 for about 2 hours to get an idea of temps


Yeah, i'm eventually getting a 3770k anyways. Hence why I bought this motherboard lol. As long as I'm overclocked and temperatures don't destroy my computer..I'm ok. I honestly don't care if my 2500k dies slowly lol.


----------



## Swag

Yea, normally people who buy 2nd hand CPUs don't have much care for overclocking so a steady low degrade isn't bad since it'll still run stock on auto.


----------



## B-Roll

Came in yesterday. :]


----------



## Swag

Nice, what are you pairing it with? (CPU)


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, what are you pairing it with? (CPU)


3770K!


----------



## Swag

Nice, be sure to make a log when OCing, I'm fairly interested in how 3770k overclocks.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I'm still not familiar with Asus' UEFI. This is my first Asus board. I need some guide or something to tell me what settings mean what.
> Idk I'm a noob.


There are a lot of threads on the ROG [Republic of Gamers] forum that are specific to your M5F that you may find very helpful when it comes to the various BIOS settings. I'm not all that familiar with UEFI myself because I'm coming from a Socket 775 Max Formula board but Asus hasn't really changed the basics of their BIOS structure over the years (i.e. the menu structure is still very much the same) so the learning curve isn't all that great. The M5F lends itself to easy overclocking or to the more advanced LN2 extreme benchmarking, whatever suites your level of knowledge and application and of course, wallet.









Also, did you know that you can exchange BIOS profiles with other ROG board owners? See here:

http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/rog-exchange/

It may be closed in beta at this time but should open up again soon. You could look up a profile of another board owner who has similar hardware and cooling and perhaps see if it may work for you. You can find guides as well.

http://rog.asus.com/136402012/maximus-v-motherboards/maximus-v-formula-overclocking-guide/

You'll find that the level of support for the ROG boards, both on this forum and many others, is perhaps second to none. I've even communicated with one of the main designers of the board, Shamino. He's there providing support just like the other Asus employees.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Installed this board (Maximus V Formula) in my Cosmos II last night...makes this board look tiny..love it.


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Installed this board (Maximus V Formula) in my Cosmos II last night...makes this board look tiny..love it.


Well dont just tell us about it. We want pictures!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Idk if this is normal, but my debug LED says "30" instead of like the normal "A0" It happens after like 15 minutes of using the computer. I looked it up and the 30 means waking up from sleep. My computer never went to sleep though lol. Idk its weird. Everything works fine though.


----------



## B-Roll

Just got my system up and running. Are these normal temps for an H100 and a 3770K?









On 100% load in P95 it's at about 49-51c steady.


----------



## shankstas

Just got my motherboard (Maximus V formula) and still waiting on other parts but I was looking at it and the inside of the box is damaged where the ports are. The Lan sticker where the lan port is at is bent and there is some "gunk" (don't know how else to call it) on top of one of the "Asmedia" logos on the mb. Theres also a light scratch on the fusion thermo heat sink. I'm wondering if I should wait for my other parts to test it or if I should just return it. Although I dont know how much of a big deal this is. Anyone have any similar experiences with there packaging/mb? (I also need to return my case so maybe returning this as well would save time just incase). Let me know what you think:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Just got my system up and running. Are these normal temps for an H100 and a 3770K?
> 
> On 100% load in P95 it's at about 49-51c steady.


 Yeah they are fine


----------



## Ragsters

What bios are you guys using on the Maximus V Formula?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What bios are you guys using on the Maximus V Formula?


Latest.


----------



## Swag

I'm using 0801. I get great voltages for the clock. When I updated it and my vcore went really high for the same clock. I ended up going and returning it for the same thing so I can get the same vcore as pre-update.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Alright guys. What should I purchase first. Should I sleeve my cables red/black (about 100 dollars) or buy my new Cooler Master Storm Trooper(160 dollars)? Either way, I'm buying both. I just don't have enough for both at the same time lol.

Here is what my build currently looks like.


----------



## Skoobs

you dont like the 600T?? i think that case looks nice.

loving that maximus V Extreme... that thing is sexy.





in!


----------



## Evilsplashy

No I'm not a fan of the white. I've gone sick of it







Had it since it came out.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

$100 to sleeve? Are you doing this yourself? It sounds like a lot of money for sleeving. But both of them are cosmetic, I'd get the case if you really don't like your 600t. Easier to look at a case all day and just put your side panel on and not have to stare at your cables.

Other than that. I just ordered my GTX 670 FTW, cant wait!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Haha yeah. I'm purchasing some extra cables on ebay too, so that's where alot of the money is going.. I'm purchasing some FTW-PC (the x750 kit) sleeve instead of MDPC. I never have time to get on the site.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey we have the same PSU yay! I'm super lazy can I get a link to these cables?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey we have the same PSU yay! I'm super lazy can I get a link to these cables?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seasonic-power-supply-modular-cable-/320956517687?pt=US_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item4aba7fcd37#ht_2238wt_1139

If that's what you meant. I'm using them for practice sleeving :3. Since I'm super busy with my stupid military lifestyle...I'm thinking of paying a site to sleeve my PSU. It's 140 dollars, but it looks great!

http://www.moddiy.com


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seasonic-power-supply-modular-cable-/320956517687?pt=US_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item4aba7fcd37#ht_2238wt_1139
> If that's what you meant. I'm using them for practice sleeving :3. Since I'm super busy with my stupid military lifestyle...I'm thinking of paying a site to sleeve my PSU. It's 140 dollars, but it looks great!
> http://www.moddiy.com


Ahh okay. thanks for the links.


----------



## Swag

I'd rather just buy a Cosmos II. That thing is big and sexy. It's black too.


----------



## Chiraq

Hi, anyone know if there's vreg/MOSFET blocks out for the Gene yet? Can't seem to find any.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> Hi, anyone know if there's vreg/MOSFET blocks out for the Gene yet? Can't seem to find any.


I asked about that 2 weeks ago.Anything that fits the maximus IV gene,will fit on maximus V Gene too


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm getting blue screens every other day while just browsing the internet. Is there anyway I can check what's the cause of it?

Edit: Can it be my harddrive? I got it from my laptop just to use for a bit but I've always had problems with it. It's pretty slow and the transfer rate is horrible. could this cause me blue screens?


----------



## v1ral

Are there any plans for an aftermarket water block for the MVF?


----------



## Chiraq

Depends on what block you mean. The MVF have a combo Vreg/MOSFET air/waterblock from factory. Stock.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> Depends on what block you mean. The MVF have a combo Vreg/MOSFET air/waterblock from factory. Stock.


An after market one, not the stock one that uses those weird sized fittings.


----------



## johnko1

Cpu is on water since yesterday.Now I will have to find a vrm/mosfet waterblock


----------



## Chiraq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> An after market one, not the stock one that uses those weird sized fittings.


My bad. What size are those barbs anyway?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> My bad. What size are those barbs anyway?


3/8


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seasonic-power-supply-modular-cable-/320956517687?pt=US_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item4aba7fcd37#ht_2238wt_1139
> If that's what you meant. I'm using them for practice sleeving :3. Since I'm super busy with my stupid military lifestyle...I'm thinking of paying a site to sleeve my PSU. It's 140 dollars, but it looks great!
> http://www.moddiy.com


Just call Seasonic and ask them for a few cables. They should be able to give you some for free like they did me


----------



## Chiraq

That's perfect johnko1. Shoulda gotten the formula instead..... wait... my case is atx too...









*edit* But Formula is E-ATX lol.... So much for that.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> That's perfect johnko1. Shoulda gotten the formula instead..... wait... my case is atx too...


If you are using 3/8 tube is is fine.But I use 1/2,so I would like to have the possibility to install other fittings than having theese non removable that come from factory


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just call Seasonic and ask them for a few cables. They should be able to give you some for free like they did me


Oh sweet lol


----------



## Eyeklops

New member posting my rig.





Not liking all the noise from the stock GTX690 fan. GPU will be going onto water hopefully in the next 2 months.

Thermaltake Water2.0 Extreme seems to be doing ok. I replaced the 2 stock fans with 4 Noctua's in push/pull. Idle is about 30C and load is near 70C (OCCT). It's not fully tested for stability yet, but I think 1.2Vcore and 1.5Vpll is close to the mark for 4.6Ghz turbo. Not interested in a super high overclock, more like a good 24/7 that will last for 4 years.

Does anybody have any suggestions on a good way to wire the Water 2.0 & the 4 Noctua's (3pin)? Right now I have the Water2.0 plugged into the CPU (4pin) header, 2 of the Noctua's go into the Water 2.0, and the other 2 are plugged into the CPU_OPT (4pin) header with a Y-adapter. The problem is the Notcua's run full speed all the time and I want them to slow down during idle periods. I really don't want to pop another $100 on the newer 4pin Noctua's. The ASUS fan controller software doesn't seem to do as far as fan control goes with the current setup (BIOS fan control doesn't do anything either).

Also, for some reason I can't get this system to wake from hybrid sleep. The system turns on, but monitor, keyboard, and mouse do not come on.


----------



## johnko1

guys I'm new to sandybridge overclocking and I need some help.I have made the right changes to the bios according to the tutorials,but when I run cpu-z it show the stock frequency after some seconds.What I'm doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm getting blue screens every other day while just browsing the internet. Is there anyway I can check what's the cause of it?
> 
> Edit: Can it be my harddrive? I got it from my laptop just to use for a bit but I've always had problems with it. It's pretty slow and the transfer rate is horrible. could this cause me blue screens?


Is it overclocked?


----------



## shankstas

The manual for the MVF states there are 10 screws to place for it on page 2-3. I only see 9 on the actual motherboard. The 10th screw is suppose to be next to the 2nd pci-e 3.0 slot. I'm guessing its just a typo though. Anyone else noticed this as well?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankstas*
> 
> The manual for the MVF states there are 10 screws to place for it on page 2-3. I only see 9 on the actual motherboard. The 10th screw is suppose to be next to the 2nd pci-e 3.0 slot. I'm guessing its just a typo though. Anyone else noticed this as well?


There are 10 locations(holes) to put screws but my case (FT02) only have a place for 9 of them.


----------



## Ragsters

Do you guys know if when you disable the on board sound if the lighting for the Supreme FX is also disabled?


----------



## Swag

I think when disabling the lighting doesn't disable the sound.


----------



## shankstas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> There are 10 locations(holes) to put screws but my case (FT02) only have a place for 9 of them.


hmmm... i dont see that tenth hole though.. I'm looking at the back of the MB and theres only 9 holes.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think when disabling the lighting doesn't disable the sound.


I don't get what you said.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I don't get what you said.


No it doesn't disable it


----------



## adam2104

I'm just getting back into overclocking after a long hiatus. I can't even remember what the last CPU I overclocked was (a P4 on an Abit AI7 maybe?) Things have changed quite a bit since the last time I did this. It used to be locked multipliers and all FSB adjustments. No dynamic clocks, speedstep, or any of this fancy stuff. In any case, this is what I've got:

Maximus V Gene (MVG)
Intel i5 2500k
Coolermaster 212+ heatsink in a push/pull configuration

Right now I've got it humming along at 4.4ghz using automatic voltage. It's tearing through some prime95 small ffts as I right this. I've noticed that the voltage the CPU uses is gradually increasing as I bump up the clock speed. At 4.4ghz it is running at 1.336v. At 4.3 it was running at 1.316v. At 4.2 is was even lower. From what I've read, it is the CPU that is requesting the increased voltage, correct? Presumably, if I continue to increase the clock speed, the voltage will continue to scale up, yes?

I tinkered momentarily with Offset voltage mode, applying a -0.025 to my 4.4ghz overclock, in an attempt to bring it back down to 1.31ish but prime95 bombed as soon as it started up. Seems that automatic voltage, or a + offset is the way to go?


----------



## shankstas

Does anyone have the NH-D14 on the MVF ? My bottom bracket almost touches the logo and I'm wondering how safe it is over a long period of time. Should I stick with this cooler? I can stick a paper through it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Evilsplashy

You're fine. Even if it touches, it should be fine.


----------



## shankstas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> You're fine. Even if it touches, it should be fine.


Awesome! Is it because those brackets don't really heat up? (That was my main concern). Thanks btw!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Yea those just hold the heatsink onto the motherboard.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, Could the hot weather be causing my BlueScreens? I usually don't have them but because I live in Seattle it's usually cold. But for the last week or so It's been quite hot. Even going to in the 90's sometimes.


----------



## Swag

Hot temps could result in instability.


----------



## max1mus

Hi guys,

I am new, I have started my build but it isn't finished.

Thought I would get in on the action, as I am now the proud owner of a Asus Maximus V Formula

These are going to be the specs:

Intel I7 2700K
Corsair H100 CPU Cooler
Asus Maximus V Formula
Corsair AX850 PSU
Memory - Not Sure hope someone can help!
Asus GTX 670 Direct CU II Top
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
Corsair 650d Case
Logitech Z5500 Speakers
Dell U2711 Monitor - 2560 x 1440 res

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Phelan

owners' list updated







.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> owners' list updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You spelled my name wrong







lol


----------



## B-Roll

Oooo la la. Looks good up front. The back, not so much. It's a jungle back there hahah. Now I need a GTX680, a bigger SSD and a custom loop and I'll be good (yeah right, it's never enough!)


----------



## max1mus

Looking good! I have lost one of my rubber fittings for the thermo tubes! what can I do


----------



## max1mus

Also, can you guys suggest what Memory RAM i should be getting for the specs I have mentioned.

I'm torn between corsair and Gskill, but then don't know about the timings etc..


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max1mus*
> 
> Also, can you guys suggest what Memory RAM i should be getting for the specs I have mentioned.
> I'm torn between corsair and Gskill, but then don't know about the timings etc..


Get these Samsung Low Profile Memory. Check this Thread out. Samsung 2x4Gb Low Voltage DDR3 1600 kit (OCing to 2400+). They are amazing.


----------



## TPE-331

I'm expecting my Max V Extreme to arrive some time today!







I sent an email to EK to see if there is a Mobo block for the Max V Extreme in the works, here is there reply.









Hello EK Support,

Can you tell me if there will be a motherboard block available for the ASUS Maximus V Extreme anytime soon?

Thank you,

Dear customer,

thank you for contacting us.

Currently the water block is in testing phase and shall be ready for sales within 4 weeks

I have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some demand for this block by now and hopefully customers won't resent the postponing.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> I'm expecting my Max V Extreme to arrive some time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent an email to EK to see if there is a Mobo block for the Max V Extreme in the works, here is there reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello EK Support,
> Can you tell me if there will be a motherboard block available for the ASUS Maximus V Extreme anytime soon?
> 
> Thank you,
> Dear customer,
> thank you for contacting us.
> Currently the water block is in testing phase and shall be ready for sales within 4 weeks
> 
> I have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some demand for this block by now and hopefully customers won't resent the postponing.


I'm sorta new to the whole Mobo block, but if they will fit on an V Extreme can they not fit on a V Maximus?


----------



## Paladin Goo

I have a question for you guys. The bluetooth module. What part of that mini card is the bluetooth module? I don't want wifi, just bluetooth.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm sorta new to the whole Mobo block, but if they will fit on an V Extreme can they not fit on a V Maximus?


Hi ANDMYGUN, wow! was it hot yesterday or what? I'm just to the north of you in Bothell.







Happy that it's cooled off today! To answer your question, according to EK, each of the newest Z77 boards from ASUS should have it's on block. So, there should be a release for the Maximus V Extreme, one for the Maximus V Formula and one for the Maximus V Gene . Keep in mind I say "Should be" for the formula. since It has it's own onboard cooling solution already so I am not 100% sure if they will release a "full board" block for it or not.


----------



## TPE-331

Gentlemen, MR Maximus V Extreme and his girlfriend Ivy have arrived at the party!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Hi ANDMYGUN, wow! was it hot yesterday or what? I'm just to the north of you in Bothell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy that it's cooled off today! To answer your question, according to EK, each of the newest Z77 boards from ASUS should have it's on block. So, there should be a release for the Maximus V Extreme, one for the Maximus V Formula and one for the Maximus V Gene . Keep in mind I say "Should be" for the formula. since It has it's own onboard cooling solution already so I am not 100% sure if they will release a "full board" block for it or not.


Hey! It was extremely hot yesterday. I had to lower my overclock because it was getting to hot in my house. I'm seriously not use to this weather I need it to rain again. But back on the block discussion, I've never watercooled before but I'm thinking, when I do I"m just going to jump in and get everything watercooled


----------



## Phelan

That's the second MVE for the list


----------



## Paladin Goo

Ahem. Add me pl0x:


CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464816

Still testing overclock. On my Maximus IV Extreme I had her up to 4.9GHz


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. The bluetooth module. What part of that mini card is the bluetooth module? I don't want wifi, just bluetooth.


Its on the same card. Just disable the wifi in the BIOS.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> That's the second MVE for the list


Thanks for adding me Phelan!







Nice to be a part of the club. It's going to be a month or so before I can install the board and get my rig back up and running again.







I've got a ton of mods and upgrades I'm making to my system. Right now I'm trying to get my rads and my psu that I am going to buy tomorrow powder coated. I've got new gpu blocks on order and I have a ton of other parts being shipped from overseas. So, it's going to be a while before I can boot up and enjoy everything.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey! It was extremely hot yesterday. I had to lower my overclock because it was getting to hot in my house. I'm seriously not use to this weather I need it to rain again. But back on the block discussion, I've never watercooled before but I'm thinking, when I do I"m just going to jump in and get everything watercooled


You are going to have fun whenever you decide to go ahead and take the plunge.







Nothing like having a quiet system with a nice OC and great temps.







I do have to warn you, it is very addicting.


----------



## jwspamacc

Here's a snapshot of my Maximus V Formula with 3770K CPU fusion-thermo watercooled with ThermalTake BigWater 760i.


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwspamacc*
> 
> Here's a snapshot of my Maximus V Formula with 3770K CPU fusion-thermo watercooled with ThermalTake BigWater 760i.


Why green tubing?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> Why green tubing?


Lol out of all the colors....green.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> Why green tubing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Lol out of all the colors....green.


Its obvious that green is the color of tubing that came with the kit.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I'm ordering the MVF at the end of the month and I've heard from people that it's quite a wide motherboard. I've got the CM Storm Enforcer case and I'm wondering, will it fit?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I'm ordering the MVF at the end of the month and I've heard from people that it's quite a wide motherboard. I've got the CM Storm Enforcer case and I'm wondering, will it fit?


It seems like the CM Storm Enforcer will only be able to fit mATX and ATX boards. Seeing as the MVF is an E-ATX board I don't think It'll fit, but I'm no expert this is just the conclusion I've got from searching for a few minutes.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> It seems like the CM Storm Enforcer will only be able to fit mATX and ATX boards. Seeing as the MVF is an E-ATX board I don't think It'll fit, but *I'm no expert this is just the conclusion I've got from searching for a few minutes*.


Oh a snappy comeback. Thanks buddy. If that is the case, which chassis would you recommend? Don't want to spend over $200 USD though. I'm looking at the Corsair Obsidian 650D. Didn't plan on buying a new chassis but I really need a new motherboard and this one is top notch.

*Edit* - Seems the motherboard won't fit in that case.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Oh a snappy comeback. Thanks buddy. If that is the case, which chassis would you recommend? Don't want to spend over $200 USD though. I'm looking at the Corsair Obsidian 650D. Didn't plan on buying a new chassis but I really need a new motherboard and this one is top notch.
> *Edit* - Seems the motherboard won't fit in that case.


I'm sorry if I sounded like a jerk, that was not my intention. I'd look at the Full Tower Cases there's a lot of choices, I really like the NZXT Switch.


----------



## gdesmo

E-atx board will not fit for sure, looked at my enforcer with atx board and there is only about 1/2 inch from top Psu. Would suggest CM Haf X or Sniper.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Seems there is one retailer out here who stocks the NZXT Switch 810 for R1 599 ZAR which is roughly $196 USD.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Seems there is one retailer out here who stocks the NZXT Switch 810 for R1 599 ZAR which is roughly $196 USD.


It's a great case if you plan on watercooling. This case is a great choice too.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> It's a great case if you plan on watercooling. This case is a great choice too.


R1 299/$150 for that. And yeah, I don't plan on watercooling any time soon as I have no idea what's going on. Only watercooling I'd do is the H100.


----------



## jwspamacc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beb12682*
> 
> Why green tubing?


That's the tube color that came with the BigWater 760i kit.


----------



## USFORCES

RE3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534617


----------



## Eyeklops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyeklops*
> 
> New member posting my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking all the noise from the stock GTX690 fan. GPU will be going onto water hopefully in the next 2 months.
> Thermaltake Water2.0 Extreme seems to be doing ok. I replaced the 2 stock fans with 4 Noctua's in push/pull. Idle is about 30C and load is near 70C (OCCT). It's not fully tested for stability yet, but I think 1.2Vcore and 1.5Vpll is close to the mark for 4.6Ghz turbo. Not interested in a super high overclock, more like a good 24/7 that will last for 4 years.
> Does anybody have any suggestions on a good way to wire the Water 2.0 & the 4 Noctua's (3pin)? Right now I have the Water2.0 plugged into the CPU (4pin) header, 2 of the Noctua's go into the Water 2.0, and the other 2 are plugged into the CPU_OPT (4pin) header with a Y-adapter. The problem is the Notcua's run full speed all the time and I want them to slow down during idle periods. I really don't want to pop another $100 on the newer 4pin Noctua's. The ASUS fan controller software doesn't seem to do as far as fan control goes with the current setup (BIOS fan control doesn't do anything either).
> Also, for some reason I can't get this system to wake from hybrid sleep. The system turns on, but monitor, keyboard, and mouse do not come on.


Nobody really acknowledged my post, but I will give an update anyway.

I rewired the Noctua's directly to the chassis fan headers and it works almost perfectly, nice and quite. An update to UEFI 1101 fixed the wake from hybrid sleep problem. Be wary of the "Fast boot" setting in 1101, it is extremely difficult to get into the UEFI now on restarts.

CPU Vcore was switched from manual to offset mode, and load-line calibration to ultra high. This appears to work very well. The system passed a 9 hour OCCT "small" CPU stress test running at 4.6Ghz, 70C (load), 1.21 Vcore (load), 1.55 Vpll. Idle was 1.6Ghz, 1.06 Vcore, 32C.

I am slightly concerned with running the [email protected] for 24/7 operation (target life is 4~5 years). Asus does not recommend using that speed/voltage for 24/7 operation. Anybody here running 1.65V ram at high speed? Ever heard of any Ivy CPU's burning up the memory controller at 1.65V?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> R1 299/$150 for that. And yeah, I don't plan on watercooling any time soon as I have no idea what's going on. Only watercooling I'd do is the H100.


Okay. Any full tower case should do. Pick one you that you really like.


----------



## Phelan

Not everyone's cup of tea but a popilar choice and my personal favorite is the NZXT phantom full tower. I have one (though heavily modded) and love it.


----------



## Evilsplashy

CoolerMaster Storm Trooper


----------



## B-Roll

Any good guides on starting me out with an OC for this bad boy? I am coming from a Phenon II X6 1100T so I'm assuming it will be the same idea. Just wanna play it safe!

I did the autotune and got up to 4.6 but I want MORE!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Any good guides on starting me out with an OC for this bad boy? I am coming from a Phenon II X6 1100T so I'm assuming it will be the same idea. Just wanna play it safe!
> 
> I did the autotune and got up to 4.6 but I want MORE!


You should update your rig so you can join the Intel family. I plan to make an overclocking guide for Ivy Bridge and the Maximus V series. If people think this is a good idea, I will do it, but so far it seems that people are getting by without one. Should I?


----------



## pabszilla

Spoiler: Warning: Picture







Right before I had to tear the H100 off. Too embarrassed to take a shot with the stock cooler on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465965


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You should update your rig so you can join the Intel family. I plan to make an overclocking guide for Ivy Bridge and the Maximus V series. If people think this is a good idea, I will do it, but so far it seems that people are getting by without one. Should I?


I wouldn't mind one!


----------



## Swag

I will start on it tonight and gather some info from other guides about the Ivy Bridge and get some screenies from my BIOS.


----------



## B-Roll

Nice! Updated my rig as well.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I'm having problems waking up from sleep mode. Whenever I click my mouse/keyboard/power button, it doesn't wake up and it TRIPLE boots before finally turning on again. Any suggestions?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I'm having problems waking up from sleep mode. Whenever I click my mouse/keyboard/power button, it doesn't wake up and it TRIPLE boots before finally turning on again. Any suggestions?


Disable C-states please. C-states cause problems when waking up from sleep.


----------



## Evilsplashy

They are all disabled.


----------



## johnko1

Any ideas why it takes so long to boot after overclocking?Boot screen takes forever to load


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> They are all disabled.


Last week I had a similar problem but my PC was waking up from sleep. I had to disable Wake on Lan, from what I'm told the Asus Suite has a few problems that mess with sleep.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Last week I had a similar problem but my PC was waking up from sleep. I had to disable Wake on Lan, from what I'm told the Asus Suite has a few problems that mess with sleep.


Is that in the BIOS?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Device Manager>Network Adapter>Right Click>Power Management>Untick all Wake on Lan


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Device Manager>Network Adapter>Right Click>Power Management>Untick all Wake on Lan


Ah thanks!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Ah thanks!


Did it work?


----------



## Evilsplashy

We'll see when I sleep. Usually it only happens like 2/10 times. It's like annoying though. Lol


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Okay. Sorry if it doesn't work. But if it does. You're Welcome!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Okay. Any full tower case should do. Pick one you that you really like.


I think I'll go for the NZXT Switch. I would like to try full watercooling in the future and this case would be perfect. Thanks for the help man.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I think I'll go for the NZXT Switch. I would like to try full watercooling in the future and this case would be perfect. Thanks for the help man.


No problem. I'm always here to help. You will enjoy the Switch greatly.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> No problem. I'm always here to help. You will enjoy the Switch greatly.


Seems South Africa will only get stock at the end of September. Quite a bummer.


----------



## Swag

I am in the middle of creating the Asus motherboards (with my MVG as the basis) Ivy Bridge overclocking guide.

Recommendations in information people are interested in? Nothing that involves modding your CPU (such as delidding)


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Seems South Africa will only get stock at the end of September. Quite a bummer.


Bummer.. Take a look here and see if you like other cases there are seriously a lot of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I am in the middle of creating the Asus motherboards (with my MVG as the basis) Ivy Bridge overclocking guide.
> Recommendations in information people are interested in? Nothing that involves modding your CPU (such as delidding)


Not that I can think of. Just let people know that Ivy Bridge gets hot.


----------



## Olaipai

Sorry for the bad quality! Mobile phones.
Well, this is my baby








Asus Maximus V Formula Z77


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I am in the middle of creating the Asus motherboards (with my MVG as the basis) Ivy Bridge overclocking guide.
> 
> Recommendations in information people are interested in? Nothing that involves modding your CPU (such as delidding)


Explain why to disable/enable certain settings. Some people, myself included, like to know why the setting is disabled/enabled..and what exactly it does.


----------



## Phelan

Olaipai, can you write your screenname on a piece of paper and take a pic of the mobo with the paper in front of it? That way I can add you to the registry







. Or if you have it running already you can post a CPU-Z of it.


----------



## Phelan

Anyone here have both a Maximus IV or V Gene and Maximus Formula?


----------



## Olaipai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Olaipai, can you write your screenname on a piece of paper and take a pic of the mobo with the paper in front of it? That way I can add you to the registry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or if you have it running already you can post a CPU-Z of it.


Doing it tomorrow







Late in Norway


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, trying to decide between the Maximus V Formula and Gigabyte UP5. Should I go with the Asus? Just want the better overall board.


----------



## driftingforlife

Get the formula.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

cleaned.........

let's keep the posts clean please.

Sub'd


----------



## Capwn

]
Count me in
Don't even talk about the stock heatsink please, it already hurts enough to look at , waiting for parts


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Any one know where myQPI/VTT is on this board? Maximus V Gene I am currently trying to lock my OC down but not sure if I can find it. I have a thing called VTTDDR is that it?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Any one know where myQPI/VTT is on this board? Maximus V Gene I am currently trying to lock my OC down but not sure if I can find it. I have a thing called VTTDDR is that it?


VCCIO = QPI/VTT voltage
VCCSA = IMC/System Agent

You shouldn't have to worry about changing these values because auto will take care of them. It probably won't do anything beneficial to your overclock.

Look at my guide for Asus motherboards or other Ivy Bridge guides for guidance of the voltage you should change.
Personally the 3 changes you do to an Ivy Bridge is the ratio, vcore, and pll. Nothing else. Time to time, vdimm.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

thanx again swagg. but my bsod kept saying the codes that say adjust qpi/vtt voltage


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> thanx again swagg. but my bsod kept saying the codes that say adjust qpi/vtt voltage


What are the bsod codes?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are the bsod codes?


x0a alot!! and also x09c


----------



## Swag

Those are more ram codes, try checking you RAM for instability or the RAM slots. I doubt the IMC is the problem, I haven't even heard of this aside from RAM problems.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> x0a alot!! and also x09c


0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances

Try increasing vcore first


----------



## Dimaggio1103

NVM just got a 1e code, increasing vcore......carry on.









What LLC setting you use?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> NVM just got a 1e code, increasing vcore......carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What LLC setting you use?


I'd recommend using Ultra high, but in some cases, this results in vrise. I have yet to fall under vrise.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> NVM just got a 1e code, increasing vcore......carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What LLC setting you use?


Go with ultra high or extreme.If your overclock seems stable,try lower the values one by one (vcore,ppl etc.)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> NVM just got a 1e code, increasing vcore......carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What LLC setting you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Go with ultra high or extreme.If your overclock seems stable,try lower the values one by one (vcore,ppl etc.)
Click to expand...

Do not use extreme unless you are going for an extreme OC like when using DICE or LN2. Extreme indefinitely uses vrise and will use more voltage on certain occasions. So let's say you set 1.20 as your vcore, you will end up using 1.21 or 1.22.


----------



## carajean

Anyone notice there is a slight lag in the nic when coming out of hibernation? When I wake my computer up it take a little under a minute for it to identify the network. Just a query my older PCs dont have this issue.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Anyone notice there is a slight lag in the nic when coming out of hibernation? When I wake my computer up it take a little under a minute for it to identify the network. Just a query my older PCs dont have this issue.


I turned off sleep because sleep usually causes me problems no matter what and plus, SSD booting up is like 15 - 20 seconds and I'm ready to go so there's really no point to sleep unless you are extremely impatient.


----------



## Ragsters

Did you guys try the new V Formula Bios 0804?


----------



## Swag

Anyone try the BIOS 1204 for the MVG? I want to know if I should update. Anyone get better voltages?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Did you guys try the new V Formula Bios 0804?


I just got mine up and running and I updated to 804, no issues so far, but it's basically the first bios I have tried on this board. Quick question for everyone, is there software for the SupremeFX IV? I did not see it on Asus website or on the install disc.

Add me to the list:


----------



## johnko1

Asus should make a fix for the bios.The overclocked settings can be saved on a usb stick but they can only be used on the same firmware.I can't use them if I upgrade the bios,that sucks!


----------



## Phelan

Completely off topic, but I married my best friend yesterday







. Starting tomorrow, I probably won't be making any list updates until I get back from Costa Rica







.


----------



## Draven

Got this board the other day, my build log is in my sig, tomorrow I'll be installing W7 and getting everything going, I'll have CPU-z for you then


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I married my best friend yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Starting tomorrow, I probably won't be making any list updates until I get back from Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congrats. Enjoy the honeymoon its the only good part about being married......jk

Seriously though been married for almost 8 years and its great, congrats man.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I married my best friend yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Starting tomorrow, I probably won't be making any list updates until I get back from Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congratulations. I'd marry my rig if it was legal in Seattle too.. Jk. I would though. Have fun in Costa Rica.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I married my best friend yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Starting tomorrow, I probably won't be making any list updates until I get back from Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's awesome! Congrats to you and your best friend!

Now back on topic, anyone have an answer to my question about the SupremeFX software?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I married my best friend yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Starting tomorrow, I probably won't be making any list updates until I get back from Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


CONGRATULATIONS! Have fun where most of our chips were born!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I married my best friend yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Starting tomorrow, I probably won't be making any list updates until I get back from Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Congrats to you and your best friend!
> 
> Now back on topic, anyone have an answer to my question about the SupremeFX software?
Click to expand...

Should be Sound Blaster X-Fi utility.


----------



## utnorris

I would think you are correct, but I cannot find the software on Asus site or on the cd, so i am at a lost on this one.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I would think you are correct, but I cannot find the software on Asus site or on the cd, so i am at a lost on this one.


Maybe it's bundled with the motherboard drivers?


----------



## utnorris

The Realtek driver is there, but not the SupremeFX software.


----------



## Swag

You could always go to Creative's website and download the drivers there. Really, I don't know why it isn't provided in the CD, I got it in my CD with my Gene.


----------



## exploiteddna

well my M5E should be here soon and I also have an M5G i got on a trade that will be here this week.. so i can add them both the the list along with my M5F thats already there








im def excited to ork with the gene and the extreme now that the formula has been so good to me


----------



## ocswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I just got mine up and running and I updated to 804, no issues so far, but it's basically the first bios I have tried on this board. Quick question for everyone, is there software for the SupremeFX IV? I did not see it on Asus website or on the install disc.
> Add me to the list:


On the Asus download page for the motherboard, under Utilities there should be "Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 2 Utility V1.0(R11) for Windows 7 32bit & 64bit." It's the only thing I know if in relation to the sound.


----------



## utnorris

It's not there for the Formula, but i did get this link (slow) from the ROG forums:

http://rapidshare.com/files/23979039...FX_X-Fi_MB.rar


----------



## ocswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> It's not there for the Formula, but i did get this link (slow) from the ROG forums:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/23979039...FX_X-Fi_MB.rar


Ah, I know it's listed under the Gene.


----------



## Evilsplashy

All of my C States are disabled, but I am still having sleep problems. Usually, 30% of my wake ups are triple boots. It doesn't even wake up from sleep, it turns on. Sometimes it even tries to boot up 5 or 6 times! What is going on...


----------



## Swag

I could help you with your issue and we can do some testing via Skype if you would like. PM me or post here if you're interested.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I could help you with your issue and we can do some testing via Skype if you would like. PM me or post here if you're interested.


I'll go on Skype. I believe we are already added


----------



## Draven

Here is my CPU-z may I be added please?



I didn't do the validation tab, if it is required I'll do it again.


----------



## utnorris

I already put up my CPUID SS, but here is what mine looks like with the GPU's and such installed;









I know the green may not appeal to everyone, but I like it.


----------



## gponcho

Hi Everyone,

My original Maximu V Formula motherboard failed and I just received a replacement MB however I noticed that two possibly 3 pins seems to be bent.

I called Asus and sent them pictures of it however I was wondering from anyone if they can explain if I can still use the motherboard or not.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My original Maximu V Formula motherboard failed and I just received a replacement MB however I noticed that two possibly 3 pins seems to be bent.
> 
> I called Asus and sent them pictures of it however I was wondering from anyone if they can explain if I can still use the motherboard or not.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1004925/


You can probably use it but I wouldn't risk it.Wait for ASUS to respond and don't try to fix it yourself.If you try to,you may break the pins accidentally and then you lose your warranty and probably destroy the motherboard


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My original Maximu V Formula motherboard failed and I just received a replacement MB however I noticed that two possibly 3 pins seems to be bent.
> 
> I called Asus and sent them pictures of it however I was wondering from anyone if they can explain if I can still use the motherboard or not.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1004925/


Don't risk it, the second you try to use it and it ends up failing, they could say that it was your fault and won't cover you again. Sad I know, but things happen. A company still has to look out for violations whether or not they are known to be great at RMA.


----------



## vassp

EDIT **


----------



## vassp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I married my best friend yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Starting tomorrow, I probably won't be making any list updates until I get back from Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


CONGRATS to you and your other half


----------



## max1mus

I am a little confused I have two choices of graphics card, the following:


ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP
ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP
I know the 670 is good value for money, but then I'm thinking why not pay some more and go for the 680.

Can you help me?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max1mus*
> 
> I am a little confused I have two choices of graphics card, the following:
> 
> ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP
> ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP
> I know the 670 is good value for money, but then I'm thinking why not pay some more and go for the 680.
> Can you help me?


I think you're better off asking over on the graphics card sub. But I own a 670 FTW and couldn't be happier.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max1mus*
> 
> I am a little confused I have two choices of graphics card, the following:
> 
> ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP
> ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP
> I know the 670 is good value for money, but then I'm thinking why not pay some more and go for the 680.
> Can you help me?


the difference is small and it depends how long are you going to keep the card.I usually go for the best because I change hardware every 4 years and I want it to last.Note that if you just play games on 1080p , gtx 670 will be more than enough


----------



## max1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I think you're better off asking over on the graphics card sub. But I own a 670 FTW and couldn't be happier.


What GPU temperatures have you been getting on idle and load, and does this graphics card benefit from over clocking further while keeping temperature at a minimum?


----------



## max1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> the difference is small and it depends how long are you going to keep the card.I usually go for the best because I change hardware every 4 years and I want it to last.Note that if you just play games on 1080p , gtx 670 will be more than enough


So say if I was looking at getting three DELL 27" 2560 x 1440 in the future would the GTX 670 stil be able to handle that, or would I need to get a GTX 680.

The price for the GTX 670 is £349 and the GTX 680 is £439, so £90 difference between the two.

I need to get a SATA BD Drive to match my Corsair 650d case any ideas?

Also thinking of strip LED lighting the ones you stick on, no mess!


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max1mus*
> 
> So say if I was looking at getting three DELL 27" 2560 x 1440 in the future would the GTX 670 stil be able to handle that, or would I need to get a GTX 680.
> The price for the GTX 670 is £349 and the GTX 680 is £439, so £90 difference between the two.
> I need to get a SATA BD Drive to match my Corsair 650d case any ideas?
> Also thinking of strip LED lighting the ones you stick on, no mess!


even with one 2560x1440 I would suggest the 680







Definitely


----------



## max1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> even with one 2560x1440 I would suggest the 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely


Aah really? I am going to get one dell monitor like that for now.

So just to confirm if I got the Asus GTX670 how much difference would there be on that then the GTX 680 on the dell monitor with the resolution I mentioned.

Just want to be absolutely sure before I dish out the money.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max1mus*
> 
> Aah really? I am going to get one dell monitor like that for now.
> So just to confirm if I got the Asus GTX670 how much difference would there be on that then the GTX 680 on the dell monitor with the resolution I mentioned.
> Just want to be absolutely sure before I dish out the money.


You wont have any problems.GTX 670 can handle it,but games are becoming more and more demanding...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I don't think a single 680 can handle three 27" at least not on high.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I don't think a single 680 can handle three 27" at least not on high.


Single 680 overclocked a damn load, then when you have more money, another one! So 2x SLI OC = damn nice. Probably can run high then if it's SLI. Also, you can get a third and do even more. *Folding*


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My original Maximu V Formula motherboard failed and I just received a replacement MB however I noticed that two possibly 3 pins seems to be bent.
> 
> I called Asus and sent them pictures of it however I was wondering from anyone if they can explain if I can still use the motherboard or not.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1004925/


dont use it.. there is a strong possibility you can take fry your chip, among other things


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My original Maximu V Formula motherboard failed and I just received a replacement MB however I noticed that two possibly 3 pins seems to be bent.
> 
> I called Asus and sent them pictures of it however I was wondering from anyone if they can explain if I can still use the motherboard or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1004925/


Three days ago I bent a pin (I really don't know how) on my Maximus V Formula and I solved it with a toothpick. It's not hard to do if you are careful

Before:


After:


----------



## exploiteddna

i cant even see the difference in the two photos
i mean kind of, but not really.. its very hard to see


----------



## Swag

I don't see a difference, I was looking at it for a long time and they look exactly the same.


----------



## Erixx

Hi,

Good to see there is a Owners Cub for the ROG Maximus motherboard so I hope the following link and image is good enough to join

CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2476889



System:

Power suply: Antec High Current Gamer 900w

Motherboard: ROG Maximus V Extreme

Processor: Intel Core i7 3770

CPU Cooler: Standard air cpu cooler (ordered Antec H2O 620 watercooling kit)

Memory: 4 x 8 GB Kingston (KVR1333D3N9/8G) (Will replace this asap with Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB 1600 CL10 asap)

Graphics: 2 x Gainward GTX 670 (SLI)

Storage: 2 x Samsung128 GB SSD (Raid0)

OS: Windows 7 professional

Purpose: Gaming Arma2


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erixx*
> 
> Hi,
> Good to see there is a Owners Cub for the ROG Maximus motherboard so I hope the following link and image is good enough to join
> CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2476889
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN and also welcome to the ROG Maximus V Club, once Phelan gets back He'll be sure to add you too the list. If you want, you can fill out your sig rig to showoff the hardware. OCN is a great community and I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erixx*
> 
> Hi,
> Good to see there is a Owners Cub for the ROG Maximus motherboard so I hope the following link and image is good enough to join
> CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2476889
> 
> System:
> Power suply: Antec High Current Gamer 900w
> Motherboard: ROG Maximus V Extreme
> Processor: Intel Core i7 3770
> CPU Cooler: Standard air cpu cooler (ordered Antec H2O 620 watercooling kit)
> Memory: 4 x 8 GB Kingston (KVR1333D3N9/8G) (Will replace this asap with Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB 1600 CL10 asap)
> Graphics: 2 x Gainward GTX 670 (SLI)
> Storage: 2 x Samsung128 GB SSD (Raid0)
> OS: Windows 7 professional
> Purpose: Gaming Arma2


Welcome to the club!
I have to ask,why did you pick the 3770 instead of the 3770k?Usually when someone buys a high end motherboard,he wants to overclock a lot...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erixx*
> 
> Hi,
> Good to see there is a Owners Cub for the ROG Maximus motherboard so I hope the following link and image is good enough to join
> CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2476889
> 
> System:
> Power suply: Antec High Current Gamer 900w
> Motherboard: ROG Maximus V Extreme
> Processor: Intel Core i7 3770
> CPU Cooler: Standard air cpu cooler (ordered Antec H2O 620 watercooling kit)
> Memory: 4 x 8 GB Kingston (KVR1333D3N9/8G) (Will replace this asap with Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB 1600 CL10 asap)
> Graphics: 2 x Gainward GTX 670 (SLI)
> Storage: 2 x Samsung128 GB SSD (Raid0)
> OS: Windows 7 professional
> Purpose: Gaming Arma2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> I have to ask,why did you pick the 3770 instead of the 3770k?Usually when someone buys a high end motherboard,he wants to overclock a lot...
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was thinking. I don't see a point in buying an MVE for not overclocking. It's like buying a sports car but only putting normal unleaded gas into it. Just not meant for it.


----------



## exploiteddna

I agree, for the most part.. but maybe he wants to 4-way SLI...


----------



## ghostrider85

*I wonder where can we get those antenna assemblies that can go there?*


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> I agree, for the most part.. but maybe he wants to 4-way SLI...


Well he could go for a different board like the Gigabyte G1 Sniper which is $100 cheaper, nice looking, and supports 4 way SLI.







I just realized how much I loved my board and it's price!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> *I wonder where can we get those antenna assemblies that can go there?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They come with the board


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> They come with the board


really? i've watched som reviews and didn't saw any? are you sure about this?

just to be clear, i am not asking about this


----------



## Swag

Yea, mine doesn't come with those holes, I think they're custom. I bought a wireless card seeing if I can decent speed with the wireless card so I can stop with this extra wire at the back. I go into my motherboard box, get the mPCIE and plug in the wireless card. So excited to see my speed that I spent extra on this card and guess what. The damn thing doesn't have holes for the antennas and I died a bit inside. I ended up going back to the store and ashamed that I returned it bought some new things.







A brand new CPU voltage meter, PSU voltage meter, some new magnetic computer tools and a huuuuuge anti-static mat. Fits my desk which is one of those large Ikea wood desks DIYs.


----------



## johnko1

Maximus v gene has 2 holes on the i/o bracket but it doesn't come with the wireless adapter...


----------



## Willhemmens

My Sabertooth Z77 packed up so I'm going Maximus V Formula now and I'll be updating with photos when it arrives today.


----------



## Swag

I just checked right now and it's just black.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Oh you're talking about the gene. Ahhh I know for the Formula it comes with them.


----------



## Swag

Damn, sorry guys. I guess there are holes. Well I feel extremely dumb. There were black rubber grommets there and I had to take them out. I guess I feel extremely dumb and when I look at it, why wouldn't they provide antenna holes for something especially made for a wireless card.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Damn, sorry guys. I guess there are holes. Well I feel extremely dumb. There were black rubber grommets there and I had to take them out. I guess I feel extremely dumb and when I look at it, why wouldn't they provide antenna holes for something especially made for a wireless card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Maximus v gene has 2 holes on the i/o bracket but it doesn't come with the wireless adapter...


my question is about those two holes, where can we get the antenna assemblies that screws on to those holes?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> my question is about those two holes, where can we get the antenna assemblies that screws on to those holes?


Do you mean this?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Do you mean this?


yes! where can i purchase that? what is that thing called?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> my question is about those two holes, where can we get the antenna assemblies that screws on to those holes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean this?
Click to expand...

I think he means a wireless card that fits both holes. Not sure though.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think he means a wireless card that fits both holes. Not sure though.


no, a wifi card requires an antenna, what he posted is what i am looking for, that's where the antenna wire from the pcie card connects to.
then you screw your actual external antenna to that thing


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think he means a wireless card that fits both holes. Not sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> no, a wifi card requires an antenna, what he posted is what i am looking for, that's where the antenna wire from the pcie card connects to.
> then you screw your actual external antenna to that thing
Click to expand...

Oh ok, wireless cards aren't my forte so I don't know much about it.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Do you mean this antenna?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Do you mean this antenna?


that's an antenna, which you screws into the THING that i am looking for, which is this one below.
this is the thing that plugs onto those two small holes on the IO SHIELD


----------



## Evilsplashy

oh lmao. I too dont know anything about this stuff


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> oh lmao. I too dont know anything about this stuff


to explain better


----------



## johnko1

I believe you can fin them in stores that sell connectors (power,audio,phone etc.)

Or from ebay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350500339260#ht_755wt_775


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> oh lmao. I too dont know anything about this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> to explain better
Click to expand...

Really, Asus did right on this one. Who would want to use an mPCIE that was meant to clean up your board a bit more and open a PCIE slot into a wired mess?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I believe you can fin them in stores that sell connectors (power,audio,phone etc.)
> Or from ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350500339260#ht_755wt_775


yeah, just found out what it is called, wireless/wifi pigtail
http://www.amazon.com/U-FL-RP-SMA-Pigtail-Antenna-Cable/dp/B005UWD0EG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345107592&sr=8-2&keywords=wifi+pigtail


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Really, Asus did right on this one. Who would want to use an mPCIE that was meant to clean up your board a bit more and open a PCIE slot into a wired mess?


asus mpcie port is just next to the io shield, so there is no wire mess. the question is why didn't they included this wifi pigtail?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Really, Asus did right on this one. Who would want to use an mPCIE that was meant to clean up your board a bit more and open a PCIE slot into a wired mess?
> 
> 
> 
> asus mpcie port is just next to the io shield, so there is no wire mess. the question is why didn't they included this wifi pigtail?
Click to expand...

Exactly what I'm saying. Asus did right on this one. Asrock didn't look at that cable mess. Running through basically half the board over the CPU socket. Well below it but still. Imagine if you had a waterblock, you would see the cables clearly.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Exactly what I'm saying. Asus did right on this one. Asrock didn't look at that cable mess. Running through basically half the board over the CPU socket. Well below it but still. Imagine if you had a waterblock, you would see the cables clearly.


yeah, i really have seing cables running across the motherboard


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Exactly what I'm saying. Asus did right on this one. Asrock didn't look at that cable mess. Running through basically half the board over the CPU socket. Well below it but still. Imagine if you had a waterblock, you would see the cables clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i really have seing cables running across the motherboard
Click to expand...

Main reason why I bought a new case was because the CPU power was so long and annoying.


----------



## GenesisZero

Hi guys , I was wondering where you all get buy your boards from ? I'm planning to buy a Maximus V Formula in the US which is cheaper ( through relative ) than in our country ( Philippines )


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> Hi guys , I was wondering where you all get buy your boards from ? I'm planning to buy a Maximus V Formula in the US which is cheaper ( through relative ) than in our country ( Philippines )


Most people here in the US either order from Newegg, NCIX US, Tigerdirect or Amazon. When you're in the states I'm sure you can go to a local Frys or Mircrocenter and buy one off the shelves for a decent price also.


----------



## Erixx

Thanks: and I'm sure I will enjoy my time here :thumb


----------



## Swag

You are more than likely to get a great deal if you go to a Microcenter. They usually have those really good Ivy Bridge deals so you can shave off $50 more on any board you pair it with.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Main reason why I bought a new case was because the CPU power was so long and annoying.


All my cables were super-long for my PSU, even in my NZXT Phantom full tower case, so I modded my PSU and shortened all the wires one at a time, covered the splits with heatshrink, and then taped each group of wires together with electrical tape. I'm using sleeved extensions, so I made all the wires very short (about 6-8" long).

















For anyone who hasn't seen my rig, here's a shot of the inside. I have all the room at the bottom because when I have the funds I'll be adding a full loop with dual 480mm radiators side by side (with will need a few more mods but that's okay







). Also I cut out the bottom 5.25" bay, relocated the PSU, and countersunk and fit a 200mm fan in the front.


----------



## Swag

I would do that if I wasn't going to give my PSU to a friend. I hate the length.


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> i cant even see the difference in the two photos
> i mean kind of, but not really.. its very hard to see


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't see a difference, I was looking at it for a long time and they look exactly the same.


Click the photo and zoom it








. It's highly appreciable.


----------



## GenesisZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Most people here in the US either order from Newegg, NCIX US, Tigerdirect or Amazon. When you're in the states I'm sure you can go to a local Frys or Mircrocenter and buy one off the shelves for a decent price also.


Which of them has the cheapest or have the best RMA Policy/ Warranty whatsoever or in short - Customer Service ? Thanks again =)


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> Which of them has the cheapest or have the best RMA Policy/ Warranty whatsoever or in short - Customer Service ? Thanks again =)


From what I heard,Amazon has great rma


----------



## Evilsplashy

NCIX has the worst rma service. They make you pay return shipping. Imagine returning a defecting case. Happened to me and I had to pay 60 dollar shipping. No refund.

TigerDirect has bad customer service too. Awful.

Newegg is pretty good with RMA. Amazon is on the same level as Newegg.


----------



## Swag

Amazon, Newegg = best RMA service for usually more international/domestic type.

If you're in the States, I would recommend ordering either from Microcenter or Fry's. Usually they let you return things to them and if it's defective, just send it back and refund or RMA. I love Microcenter. I always have a great experience there and most of the workers are nice. There are problems though where some workers think they're the smartest and talk down on you. I absolutely hate it.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> NCIX has the worst rma service. *They make you pay return shipping.* Imagine returning a defecting case. Happened to me and I had to pay 60 dollar shipping. No refund.
> TigerDirect has bad customer service too. Awful.
> Newegg is pretty good with RMA. Amazon is on the same level as Newegg.


everyone does that, including manufacturers, exept for a few who doesn't


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> everyone does that, including manufacturers, exept for a few who doesn't


I've never paid for return shipping for Ebay, Amazon, Newegg, or even Cooler Master & Corsair. I always get a shipping label along with my RMA confirmation.


----------



## GenesisZero

I see , thanks , from what I saw Newegg has the cheapest one @ 279.99$ =) I guess I need to be lucky not to get a defective one ( Living in the Philippines ) . It will take long to RMA if it's defective.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> I see , thanks , from what I saw Newegg has the cheapest one @ 279.99$ =) I guess I need to be lucky not to get a defective one ( Living in the Philippines ) . It will take long to RMA if it's defective.


Well you could always visit the States and buy it then. Waaaaay cheaper here and shipping probably costs a fortune already.


----------



## max1mus

I'm in the process of buying my RAM sticks.

I was looking at the Corsair Dominator Platinum 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB Memory - DIMM 240-pin - 2133 MHz ( PC3-17066 ) - 1.5 V

would these be fine in going to 1600MHZ on my motherboard and CPU specs?

I don't really know what other ram stick to get.

People have said Samsung but I don't know too much about them.


----------



## max1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Single 680 overclocked a damn load, then when you have more money, another one! So 2x SLI OC = damn nice. Probably can run high then if it's SLI. Also, you can get a third and do even more. *Folding*


I guess I am going for the GTX 680!

Very pricey but worth it in the quest to future proof my new system.


----------



## NoGuru

Did not see this club till now. Here is my CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651


----------



## johnko1

Seems that my chip is crap http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2479258


----------



## GenesisZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well you could always visit the States and buy it then. Waaaaay cheaper here and shipping probably costs a fortune already.


That was my plan , well here in the Philippines , the price is PHP 18,999 = $449 approx , well in the States it costs $279 = PHP 11,999.00 , dayum thats a lot. . So I wish I would not get a dead board so I wouldn't spend money on RMA/Warranty to ship the board back and it would take alot of time


----------



## Willhemmens

I have an issue guys.

I put my Maximus V Formula in my loop today:










I can't get the bubbles out of the loop, everything was perfectly fine before I added it to the loop. Air is just appearing. I think the block is reacting.

Anyone else had issues?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Single 680 overclocked a damn load, then when you have more money, another one! So 2x SLI OC = damn nice. Probably can run high then if it's SLI. Also, you can get a third and do even more. *Folding*
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am going for the GTX 680!
> 
> Very pricey but worth it in the quest to future proof my new system.
Click to expand...

Future proof is a joke to me. I say i'm going to keep it longer but I end up spending again and upgrading
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Seems that my chip is crap http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2479258


Most people here are showing 3770k or 3570k so far and you have a 2700k. SB vs IB, you really can't compare things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well you could always visit the States and buy it then. Waaaaay cheaper here and shipping probably costs a fortune already.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my plan , well here in the Philippines , the price is PHP 18,999 = $449 approx , well in the States it costs $279 = PHP 11,999.00 , dayum thats a lot. . So I wish I would not get a dead board so I wouldn't spend money on RMA/Warranty to ship the board back and it would take alot of time
Click to expand...

Consider EU as an option to go. Not sure if it a bit more expensive but a lot EU members seem not to complain.


----------



## Phelan

I don't think it's reacting; I think it's because the Formula heatsink uses an odd size, so unless your loop uses the same size tubing, it's gonna be a pain to get all the air out.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> I have an issue guys.
> 
> I put my Maximus V Formula in my loop today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get the bubbles out of the loop, everything was perfectly fine before I added it to the loop. Air is just appearing. I think the block is reacting.
> 
> Anyone else had issues?


I couldn't quote you with the rest because you cut off in the page. So if you think it is reacting, try to look at the exhaust end of the Formula tube and see if air bubbles are coming out of there. Also, no one can help you with reacting if you don't provide your WC details. I won't know if you waterblock is messing up with the GPU block or so on.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> I have an issue guys.
> I put my Maximus V Formula in my loop today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get the bubbles out of the loop, everything was perfectly fine before I added it to the loop. Air is just appearing. I think the block is reacting.
> Anyone else had issues?


Question for you: How do you have you loop going?

- From the picture it looks like you have Res to Asus thermal from thermal to cpu from cpu to rad from rad to (looks like pump or top of res?) Cant tell from the picture. Is pump below picture?

- Did you run test of the water setup prior to hooking up MB. You should have done a test of the water loop before starting up the MB. you should also have tested atleast 2 hours of more and shake the tubes and modify the speed of the pump to help clear up any bubbles in the loop. Do not hook up the MB until this is done incase there is a leak which can fry you MB.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't think it's reacting; I think it's because the Formula heatsink uses an odd size, so unless your loop uses the same size tubing, it's gonna be a pain to get all the air out.


I have my water cooled system and it is fine. The formula heatsink is not the issue.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't think it's reacting; I think it's because the Formula heatsink uses an odd size, so unless your loop uses the same size tubing, it's gonna be a pain to get all the air out.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my water cooled system and it is fine. The formula heatsink is not the issue.
Click to expand...

He probably has some type of metal issue going on or his pump is sucking up air. Or it's just air bubbles that are trying to escape because it's a new loop.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> That was my plan , well here in the Philippines , the price is PHP 18,999 = $449 approx , well in the States it costs $279 = PHP 11,999.00 , dayum thats a lot. . So I wish I would not get a dead board so I wouldn't spend money on RMA/Warranty to ship the board back and it would take alot of time


where do you live in the philippines? i'm planning to go home and have a vacation, i can buy some stuffs for you


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't think it's reacting; I think it's because the Formula heatsink uses an odd size, so unless your loop uses the same size tubing, it's gonna be a pain to get all the air out.


I'm using1/2" in the bottom of the case where it can't be seen and 3/8" everywhere else. That's not the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I couldn't quote you with the rest because you cut off in the page. So if you think it is reacting, try to look at the exhaust end of the Formula tube and see if air bubbles are coming out of there. Also, no one can help you with reacting if you don't provide your WC details. I won't know if you waterblock is messing up with the GPU block or so on.


My loop runs:

Res > Pump > 360 > Thermo Fusion > EK Supreme HF > 280 Rad > Res

quote name="gponcho" url="/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-gene-formula-extreme-owners-club/600_100#post_17958994"]Question for you: How do you have you loop going?
- From the picture it looks like you have Res to Asus thermal from thermal to cpu from cpu to rad from rad to (looks like pump or top of res?) Cant tell from the picture. Is pump below picture?

- Did you run test of the water setup prior to hooking up MB. You should have done a test of the water loop before starting up the MB. you should also have tested atleast 2 hours of more and shake the tubes and modify the speed of the pump to help clear up any bubbles in the loop. Do not hook up the MB until this is done incase there is a leak which can fry you MB.
[/quote]

As above

Yes, it's been running for quite a while without issue.

I've been watercooling for years, for the most part I know what I'm doing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> I have my water cooled system and it is fine. The formula heatsink is not the issue.


You can't garentee that. I'm going to try changing out my fluid now to something else to see if it helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> He probably has some type of metal issue going on or his pump is sucking up air. Or it's just air bubbles that are trying to escape because it's a new loop.


Copper, Nickel and Steel should be the only metals in the loop.

My loops normally clear within 15 minutes and settle down after a couple of hours.

After 5 hours there is still loads of bubbles going around the loop and there's no leaks.

As I said, I'm going to swap from DI water to Mayhems Aurora now to see if there is any difference.

*EDIT:* One full bottle of Aurora later and the system is quiet. Sorted.


----------



## GenesisZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> where do you live in the philippines? i'm planning to go home and have a vacation, i can buy some stuffs for you


I live in Manila , Pasig City =) When are you going to take a visit here ?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> *EDIT:* One full bottle of Aurora later and the system is quiet. Sorted.


You messed up the coding and whenever I tried spoilering the big thing, it would spoiler the thing you missed.







So yea, great it got fixed for you. I wonder why there were problems with the DI water. I've never heard of it anyways. Not a fan of coolant though so w/e.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> I live in Manila , Pasig City =) When are you going to take a visit here ?


We are headed to Manilla in October. I might be able to help you out.


----------



## Swag

...Are you guys all filipino?


----------



## GenesisZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> We are headed to Manilla in October. I might be able to help you out.


I'll see into it , I was planning to buy it in Nov-Dec , to save more money up . I'll see if I can get money by October .


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You messed up the coding and whenever I tried spoilering the big thing, it would spoiler the thing you missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yea, great it got fixed for you. I wonder why there were problems with the D:thumb:I water. I've never heard of it anyways. Not a fan of coolant though so w/e.


Nothing wrong with my coding. It's either you or OCN.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You messed up the coding and whenever I tried spoilering the big thing, it would spoiler the thing you missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yea, great it got fixed for you. I wonder why there were problems with the D:thumb:I water. I've never heard of it anyways. Not a fan of coolant though so w/e.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with my coding. It's either you or OCN.
Click to expand...

If you look at your big post, look around the middle and you missed the "[" on the quote command.
Quote:


> quote name="gponcho" url="/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-gene-formula-extreme-owners-club/600_100#post_17958994"]Question for you: How do you have you loop going?
> - From the picture it looks like you have Res to Asus thermal from thermal to cpu from cpu to rad from rad to (looks like pump or top of res?) Cant tell from the picture. Is pump below picture?
> 
> - Did you run test of the water setup prior to hooking up MB. You should have done a test of the water loop before starting up the MB. you should also have tested atleast 2 hours of more and shake the tubes and modify the speed of the pump to help clear up any bubbles in the loop. Do not hook up the MB until this is done incase there is a leak which can fry you MB.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> ...Are you guys all filipino?


Nope, just my wife.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> ...Are you guys all filipino?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just my wife.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, haha, I was just getting really surprised there were so many.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> ...Are you guys all filipino?


i am, i'm planning to go on december, but that's not 100 percent sure yet


----------



## Swag

I'm only a bit filipino, but I can speak tagalog. My family is a bit more well-known in Isabella rather than Manila.


----------



## Erixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking. I don't see a point in buying an MVE for not overclocking. It's like buying a sports car but only putting normal unleaded gas into it. Just not meant for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> I have to ask,why did you pick the 3770 instead of the 3770k?Usually when someone buys a high end motherboard,he wants to overclock a lot...


Hi,

The store were I ordered my Maximum V Extreme board had only this 3770 processor available when I came to pick up the board so I thought ok I buy this for the moment and later get the 3770k version and use this one for my old P67 motherboard that has an i5 processor. I had the same problem with the memory, the Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB 1600 CL10 was not available so I bought the KVR1333D3N9/8G. and I will use that also on my P67 motherboard.
Today I will add the ROG Xonar Phoebus Gaming Soundcard Set that just arrived at the store and order the 3770k and Kingston memory modules so hopefully at the end of next week the machine will be complete


Regarding overcloking I have to say that I'm new to that and first have to read a lot about it before I have the knowledge to do that.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erixx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking. I don't see a point in buying an MVE for not overclocking. It's like buying a sports car but only putting normal unleaded gas into it. Just not meant for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> I have to ask,why did you pick the 3770 instead of the 3770k?Usually when someone buys a high end motherboard,he wants to overclock a lot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The store were I ordered my Maximum V Extreme board had only this 3770 processor available when I came to pick up the board so I thought ok I buy this for the moment and later get the 3770k version and use this one for my old P67 motherboard that has an i5 processor. I had the same problem with the memory, the Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB 1600 CL10 was not available so I bought the KVR1333D3N9/8G. and I will use that also on my P67 motherboard.
> Today I will add the ROG Xonar Phoebus Gaming Soundcard Set that just arrived at the store and order the 3770k and Kingston memory modules so hopefully at the end of next week the machine will be complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding overcloking I have to say that I'm new to that and first have to read a lot about it before I have the knowledge to do that.
Click to expand...

You don't have to justify yourself, were just saying that people who spend $400 usually are overclockers and will want an overclockable CPU. Also, if you want, I can give you a step-by-step walkthrough for overclocking your 3770k. People keep PMing me for overclocking, and it's actually kind of fun helping them.







Let's me have a 1st person view on their overclock. I kinda wish I'd get some recognition for it so people can trust me more with helping their overclock. So far, 25 rep isn't enough and people keep 2nd guessing my say.







Being 17 doesn't help either.


----------



## johnko1

I'm 17 too









Did anyone tested bios 1204 for MVG?

I have to change ram...The set I have is good,but it can't overclock well.Can you guys reccommend me a good set of ram?2x4GB or 2x8GB (better) that can overclock relatively well


----------



## Swag

For RAM, Samsung RAM are the best for overclocking. I heard some can reach 2400 on basically stock voltage and pretty decent timings. On LN2, they can reach 3400 or something like that.

I have an MVG and I flashed to 1204. I lowered my vcore by 4 notches for the 3570k. Others haven't had any effect. I liked the flash but it's up to you. Whats your voltage now?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For RAM, Samsung RAM are the best for overclocking. I heard some can reach 2400 on basically stock voltage and pretty decent timings. On LN2, they can reach 3400 or something like that.
> I have an MVG and I flashed to 1204. I lowered my vcore by 4 notches for the 3570k. Others haven't had any effect. I liked the flash but it's up to you. Whats your voltage now?


1.275 at 4.6GHz. I will try 5GHz in some minutes


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For RAM, Samsung RAM are the best for overclocking. I heard some can reach 2400 on basically stock voltage and pretty decent timings. On LN2, they can reach 3400 or something like that.
> I have an MVG and I flashed to 1204. I lowered my vcore by 4 notches for the 3570k. Others haven't had any effect. I liked the flash but it's up to you. Whats your voltage now?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.275 at 4.6GHz. I will try 5GHz in some minutes
Click to expand...

Not bad, to be honest, 5GHz aint worth it unless you can get it at like 1.38vcore.


----------



## GenesisZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i am, i'm planning to go on december, but that's not 100 percent sure yet


Woooo , can you inform if you're really going ? Thanks !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm only a bit filipino, but I can speak tagalog. My family is a bit more well-known in Isabella rather than Manila.


Well my parent's province is Isabela too , what a coincidence = )


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i am, i'm planning to go on december, but that's not 100 percent sure yet
> 
> 
> 
> Woooo , can you inform if you're really going ? Thanks !
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm only a bit filipino, but I can speak tagalog. My family is a bit more well-known in Isabella rather than Manila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my parent's province is Isabela too , what a coincidence = )
Click to expand...

You might have heard of my family over there then. It's Uy.


----------



## GenesisZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You might have heard of my family over there then. It's Uy.


I have heard of that name around there , but I don't know them personally .

For reference guys , I am 15 years old btw but I'm quite knowledgable in computers.

This is where Im gonna place my Maximus V Formula --- Mass Effect 3 Themed Rig =) to replace the Z77 Extreme 4 to fit in the theme =)

Still getting it modded , its not even halfway through



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> Woooo , can you inform if you're really going ? Thanks !


sure


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You might have heard of my family over there then. It's Uy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard of that name around there , but I don't know them personally .
> 
> For reference guys , I am 15 years old btw but I'm quite knowledgable in computers.
> 
> This is where Im gonna place my Maximus V Formula --- Mass Effect 3 Themed Rig =) to replace the Z77 Extreme 4 to fit in the theme =)
> 
> Still getting it modded , its not even halfway through
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Yea I haven't been to the Ph in a long time so I'm not sure if they are big now. I haven't talked to them at all. Nice rig. I like the color scheme, you should get a real loop in there and it'd be 10x better.


----------



## GenesisZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea I haven't been to the Ph in a long time so I'm not sure if they are big now. I haven't talked to them at all. Nice rig. I like the color scheme, you should get a real loop in there and it'd be 10x better.


Yeah , I'm really saving up , costs waaaay expensive than normal cooling = )


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea I haven't been to the Ph in a long time so I'm not sure if they are big now. I haven't talked to them at all. Nice rig. I like the color scheme, you should get a real loop in there and it'd be 10x better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah , I'm really saving up , costs waaaay expensive than normal cooling = )
Click to expand...

Well, $180 USD + $50 shipping from FrozenCPU.com
I'm ordering from them soon and I've been talking to some workers and they can't give me a discount but they will give me free things so I'm good.







Try contacting them. I get a free upgrade to a different color tubing. Some people have actually contacted Corsair or other brands and gotten free things. Try it, doesn't hurt to try. I'm thinking of calling Corsair and asking them if I could get a new drive bay for my 600T, I tried modding mine so I can make it into a fan holder and it didn't work.


----------



## GenesisZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, $180 USD + $50 shipping from FrozenCPU.com
> I'm ordering from them soon and I've been talking to some workers and they can't give me a discount but they will give me free things so I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try contacting them. I get a free upgrade to a different color tubing. Some people have actually contacted Corsair or other brands and gotten free things. Try it, doesn't hurt to try. I'm thinking of calling Corsair and asking them if I could get a new drive bay for my 600T, I tried modding mine so I can make it into a fan holder and it didn't work.


That'll take me months to save for that kind of money @[email protected]

What kind of brand anyway should I get , I was planning on replacing my Palit GTX 680 Jetstream for an EVGA SC or FTW so it would be of ref design .


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenesisZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, $180 USD + $50 shipping from FrozenCPU.com
> I'm ordering from them soon and I've been talking to some workers and they can't give me a discount but they will give me free things so I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try contacting them. I get a free upgrade to a different color tubing. Some people have actually contacted Corsair or other brands and gotten free things. Try it, doesn't hurt to try. I'm thinking of calling Corsair and asking them if I could get a new drive bay for my 600T, I tried modding mine so I can make it into a fan holder and it didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll take me months to save for that kind of money @[email protected]
> 
> What kind of brand anyway should I get , I was planning on replacing my Palit GTX 680 Jetstream for an EVGA SC or FTW so it would be of ref design .
Click to expand...

I just asked and everyone recommended EVGA. I'm getting the EVGA reference cards. I heard all ref cards are locked voltages so you don't have to get it if you want to overclock but the ref design is the sleekest and best looking.


----------



## a.t.watson

hey guys just finished my 1st water cooled build hope its worthy of joining the club . still a couple of things i want to change
1. i want to change hard drive fan for a red 140mm led fan
2. i want to change fittings on hose from gpu to cpu to make it look a bit more tidy

just as a point of interest im using the xonar phoebus and it is awesum i have gone from using the gigabyte x58 g1 sniper and the phoebus makes that creative chip look very average


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You don't have to justify yourself, were just saying that people who spend $400 usually are overclockers and will want an overclockable CPU. Also, if you want, I can give you a step-by-step walkthrough for overclocking your 3770k. People keep PMing me for overclocking, and it's actually kind of fun helping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's me have a 1st person view on their overclock. I kinda wish I'd get some recognition for it so people can trust me more with helping their overclock. So far, 25 rep isn't enough and people keep 2nd guessing my say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being 17 doesn't help either.


Swag, Why don't you make a *You Tube video* of overclocking the 3770k and point to it on the forums that way you will get the credit for it plus people will get to see what you know. Don't worry about the age issue. If you are good it does not matter.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You don't have to justify yourself, were just saying that people who spend $400 usually are overclockers and will want an overclockable CPU. Also, if you want, I can give you a step-by-step walkthrough for overclocking your 3770k. People keep PMing me for overclocking, and it's actually kind of fun helping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's me have a 1st person view on their overclock. I kinda wish I'd get some recognition for it so people can trust me more with helping their overclock. So far, 25 rep isn't enough and people keep 2nd guessing my say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being 17 doesn't help either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swag, Why don't you make a *You Tube video* of overclocking the 3770k and point to it on the forums that way you will get the credit for it plus people will get to see what you know. Don't worry about the age issue. If you are good it does not matter.
Click to expand...

Don't care about it that much.







I just like to help people overclock.


----------



## johnko1

Finally I am stable at 4.8GHz 1.35 volt.I stressed cpu with occt avx for 3 hours and it was stable.Later I will stress it with prime95 for a full day


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Finally I am stable at 4.8GHz 1.35 volt.I stressed cpu with occt avx for 3 hours and it was stable.Later I will stress it with prime95 for a full day


24hours is a bit extreme, I'd say 12 - 14 hours is enough.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 24hours is a bit extreme, I'd say 12 - 14 hours is enough.


Well on the sb stable forum they suggest at least 18 hours.Anyway,sometimes I leave pc folding for a whole day,so that isn't something unusual to me


----------



## Swag

Normally 14 hours is enough because normal blend would take exactly 14 hours to run all FFT sizes. If you use custom blend, at the bottom, you will see an option to plug in a certain amount of minutes. If you put in 10 minutes for that, you will finish all FFT sizes in 12 hours and it would be pointless in redoing it again. 18 hours wouldn't make a difference unless you want to run 8K FFT again which you can do for 15 minutes by making custom blend at min/max 8K. Leaving everything else normal except RAM at 90%.


----------



## ChaosAD

What i found out with two different systems regarding stability. The one is mine (sig pc) and the other is my friends, Gigabyte Z77 UD3 - 3570K - Corsair 8Gb 1600C9. I run Linx at both with 25000 problem size for 5 loops (while surfing at the same time







) as soon as i find the vcore i need. They are 2 weeks 24/7 folding stable with no whea errors, no deskop errors, nothing at all. So i really dont need to waste any more than 5-10 loops of linx tbh


----------



## johnko1

damn I got a bsod after 7 hours!! Vcore increase...
Unfortunately I don't have the time to do more testing so I lowered the multiplier to 46 fro 48.I won't notice any difference at all,maybe only some seconds less on [email protected]'s tpf but it's not worth it...


----------



## Phelan

Wow a lot of you are young... I'm not "old" but I'll be 27 in less than 2 weeks (Sept 1st). I just got married last Saturday and I'm currently in Costa Rica with my bride for our honeymoon, but I'm from and live in Texas. Anyway hats off to some great builds.

I too plan on watercooling soon, but because of the cost of the parts I've chosen, it'll be a little while. I'm looking at about $560 +/-. 
2 Swiftech QP 480mm rads, 8 NZXT 120mm fans, Swiftech Apogee Drive II, and some sort of full-cover block for a reference 6950 (preferably a Swiftech Komodo if I find one at a decent price), and some sort of reservoir, though I haven't decided on which. Heck I should contact Swiftech and see if they want to sponsor my rig lol. I also plan on adding one of those northbridge waterblocks I linked to earlier in the thread. Overkill I know, but it's mostly for aesthetics.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Wow a lot of you are young... I'm not "old" but I'll be 27 in less than 2 weeks (Sept 1st). I just got married last Saturday and I'm currently in Costa Rica with my bride for our honeymoon, but I'm from and live in Texas. Anyway hats off to some great builds.
> 
> I too plan on watercooling soon, but because of the cost of the parts I've chosen, it'll be a little while. I'm looking at about $560 +/-.
> 2 Swiftech QP 480mm rads, 8 NZXT 120mm fans, Swiftech Apogee Drive II, and some sort of full-cover block for a reference 6950 (preferably a Swiftech Komodo if I find one at a decent price), and some sort of reservoir, though I haven't decided on which. Heck I should contact Swiftech and see if they want to sponsor my rig lol. I also plan on adding one of those northbridge waterblocks I linked to earlier in the thread. Overkill I know, but it's mostly for aesthetics.


Don't buy Swiftech Rads, get some Black Ice rads. They are better and look damn sexy. Not sure if they are cheaper, too lazy to check







. Get the FrozenQ res! Damn sexy. Yea, I'm getting slightly more expensive things to get performance and aesthetics. My overall WC build will come to a total of $650. Just for the WC stuff. Also, I have to get 2 660Ti blocks because I'm ordering 2 660Ti's for only $350. I love my dad's friends at Microcenter and putting it under his corp helps a lot too.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't buy Swiftech Rads, get some Black Ice rads. They are better and look damn sexy. Not sure if they are cheaper, too lazy to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Get the FrozenQ res! Damn sexy. Yea, I'm getting slightly more expensive things to get performance and aesthetics. My overall WC build will come to a total of $650. Just for the WC stuff. Also, I have to get 2 660Ti blocks because I'm ordering 2 660Ti's for only $350. I love my dad's friends at Microcenter and putting it under his corp helps a lot too.


WOW, you should order 660 ti for me! lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't buy Swiftech Rads, get some Black Ice rads. They are better and look damn sexy. Not sure if they are cheaper, too lazy to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Get the FrozenQ res! Damn sexy. Yea, I'm getting slightly more expensive things to get performance and aesthetics. My overall WC build will come to a total of $650. Just for the WC stuff. Also, I have to get 2 660Ti blocks because I'm ordering 2 660Ti's for only $350. I love my dad's friends at Microcenter and putting it under his corp helps a lot too.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you should order 660 ti for me! lol
Click to expand...

I'm just lucky because they buy a lot of things from Microcenter and get a corp deal.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't buy Swiftech Rads, get some Black Ice rads. They are better and look damn sexy. Not sure if they are cheaper, too lazy to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Get the FrozenQ res! Damn sexy.


Also, while those are both valid points, The black ice rads are too thick for my purposes, and about $100 more for the pair. While I'm sure they perform better, there's nothing wrong with the Swiftech rads and even one 480 mm rad is overkill for my build anyway. Also, if I can find a good price on a Swiftech Komodo, it'll be an all-swiftech build, which is a nice mention.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't buy Swiftech Rads, get some Black Ice rads. They are better and look damn sexy. Not sure if they are cheaper, too lazy to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Get the FrozenQ res! Damn sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, while those are both valid points, The black ice rads are too thick for my purposes, and about $100 more for the pair. While I'm sure they perform better, there's nothing wrong with the Swiftech rads and even one 480 mm rad is overkill for my build anyway. Also, if I can find a good price on a Swiftech Komodo, it'll be an all-swiftech build, which is a nice mention.
Click to expand...

I don't see why you would got for 480 rads unless you have a Corsair 800D.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't see why you would got for 480 rads unless you have a Corsair 800D.


When I get the rads, it'll make more sense. I'll have to mod my case a little more to make them fit but it'll all tie in nicely. If you saw my build on page 64, you probably noticed all the room at the bottom. When I get the rads I'm going to tear it all down again, cut out the bottom of the mobo tray, and cut aesthetically pleasing quadrilateral holes in the side panels for more breathing room for the rads. They'll sit on their sides just inside the doors, with all the fans being intake fans on the inside of the rads (which is why I want the narrower rads), therefor blowing all the air upward and outward. While this design is in no way the most effiecient, It is definitely unique, symetrical and sexy.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't see why you would got for 480 rads unless you have a Corsair 800D.
> 
> 
> 
> When I get the rads, it'll make more sense. I'll have to mod my case a little more to make them fit but it'll all tie in nicely. If you saw my build on page 64, you probably noticed all the room at the bottom. When I get the rads I'm going to tear it all down again, cut out the bottom of the mobo tray, and cut aesthetically pleasing quadrilateral holes in the side panels for more breathing room for the rads. They'll sit on their sides just inside the doors, with all the fans being intake fans on the inside of the rads (which is why I want the narrower rads), therefor blowing all the air upward and outward. While this design is in no way the most effiecient, It is definitely unique, symetrical and sexy.
Click to expand...

It is unique, I haven't heard or seen anything like it. Good luck.







What are you doing on OCN when you should be enjoying your honeymoon?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is unique, I haven't heard or seen anything like it. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing on OCN when you should be enjoying your honeymoon?


Watching movies with my awesome and understanding lady







. She's on google maps looking up new places for us to check out while I type this. Also I get up a lot earlier so a lot of my posts are when she's asleep.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is unique, I haven't heard or seen anything like it. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing on OCN when you should be enjoying your honeymoon?
> 
> 
> 
> Watching movies with my awesome and understanding lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She's on google maps looking up new places for us to check out while I type this. Also I get up a lot earlier so a lot of my posts are when she's asleep.
Click to expand...

Oh haha, only been to Costa Rica once and it was nice, like the beaches.







The girls too. Don't get caught looking at them though.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I've never paid for return shipping for Ebay, Amazon, Newegg, or even Cooler Master & Corsair. I always get a shipping label along with my RMA confirmation.


Ummm....
I always pay return shipping at newegg. Im sorry but I dont know what youre smoking. Quote directly from *their FAQ page*
Quote:


> *Does Newegg pay the return shipping cost for defective merchandise?*
> 
> *No*, Newegg does not pay the return shipping cost for defective merchandise. We are not responsible for product defects, because we do not manufacture the products we carry. However, if you pay to send the item back to Newegg, we will replace the item and ship the replacement to you at no charge. Newegg will employ every resource it has to ensure that your item is replaced promptly, without hassle.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Ummm....
> I always pay return shipping at newegg. Im sorry but I dont know what youre smoking. Quote directly from *their FAQ page*


Well, that might be for online, which I never did. I always called to do RMA. All I do is ask if I have to pay for return shipping, and they say nope its cool and they send me an email with a label for UPS. I've never paid for return shipping from them, even if it says it on their website. I'm not even lying. Sorry dude, I don't smoke anything.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Well, that might be for online, which I never did. I always called to do RMA. All I do is ask if I have to pay for return shipping, and they say nope its cool and they send me an email with a label for UPS. I've never paid for return shipping from them, even if it says it on their website. I'm not even lying. Sorry dude, I don't smoke anything.


if you say so


----------



## DOM.

i never paid to return anything to newegg, even from the first time i started using them back in 06


----------



## Swag

I paid once, but they reimbursed me afterwards. I haven't had a problem yet. I hope this continues because I buy a lot of things from them and some are defective.


----------



## Evilsplashy

See? Lol. It's not only me.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Oh how I love Amazon. It's tough to get stuff here in South Africa, and when we do, it's pricey as hell. The Maximus V Formula costs R3 500 ZAR (~$420 USD). Seems I'm able to order the MVF with the ThunderFX external sound card for R3 200 ZAR. Such a bargain. Hopefully it arrives soon.

Edit - Here's the link. Found another for an extra 100 USD so possibly this item excludes the sound card?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CJ1KAA/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A15EHDQVYNLON8


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, what Event Viewer Error ID is WHEA?


----------



## McDown

Got me a Formula 









Love it. Now I have Gene and Formula.


----------



## DOM.

sweet looking rig








I wish i had a case like that but im always switching out stuff


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Got me a Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Now I have Gene and Formula.


Is that the Unibody?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is that the Unibody?


Looks like a TJ-07 to me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is that the Unibody?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a TJ-07 to me.
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure, the Unibody is tiny so I was like, hmm that looks big but same design as a unibody.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Looks like a TJ-07 to me.


Yep TJ-07 with some additional modes.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Looks like a TJ-07 to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep TJ-07 with some additional modes.
Click to expand...

Damn sexy, how much was it? If people think it's worth it, I might sell my 600T and go for a more expensive case for watercooling.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Damn sexy, how much was it? If people think it's worth it, I might sell my 600T and go for a more expensive case for watercooling.


I payed $320 last January.

If you are going water and don't want to spend some crazy $$$ on a custom case, TJ-07 is the way to go.
TJ is 95% modular. You can also buy some nice custom parts for it. I've done all mods myself: front panel with frontal load DVD drive, midplate and acrylic top window.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Damn sexy, how much was it? If people think it's worth it, I might sell my 600T and go for a more expensive case for watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I payed $320 last January.
> 
> If you are going water and don't want to spend some crazy $$$ on a custom case, TJ-07 is the way to go.
> TJ is 95% modular. You can also buy some nice custom parts for it. I've done all mods myself: front panel with frontal load DVD drive, midplate and acrylic top window.
Click to expand...

I don't even own a DVD drive, not even a USB one. I just install everything via USB or download. Hmm, not bad for a nice case. I'll see how much I can sell my 600T.


----------



## Olaipai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> I have an issue guys.
> I put my Maximus V Formula in my loop today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get the bubbles out of the loop, everything was perfectly fine before I added it to the loop. Air is just appearing. I think the block is reacting.
> Anyone else had issues?


What size is the Thermal Fusion in ID and OD? I am going for a 1/2 DD tubing looping. SO I was wondering if it's 1/2 OD or 3/4 or 3/8? What size are they? I have the motherboard. But at the time I can't do any measurements.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olaipai*
> 
> What size is the Thermal Fusion in ID and OD? I am going for a 1/2 DD tubing looping. SO I was wondering if it's 1/2 OD or 3/4 or 3/8? What size are they? I have the motherboard. But at the time I can't do any measurements.


We have said that many times








THey are 3/8 non removable barbs


----------



## Swag

I have always wondered this, but how much does a motherboard factor in with overclocking your CPU?

For example, I have an Asus Maximus V Gene and I can overclock fairly well, will I see better overclocking if I had the Formula or Extreme? Also vice versa with a lower "budget" board as in one of those $100 boards.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have always wondered this, but how much does a motherboard factor in with overclocking your CPU?
> For example, I have an Asus Maximus V Gene and I can overclock fairly well, will I see better overclocking if I had the Formula or Extreme? Also vice versa with a lower "budget" board as in one of those $100 boards.


Not really, you will see more PCI-E lanes or different features but no much will change as far as how far you can push the CPU.


----------



## Phelan

On air you usually won't see much of a difference, but there can be a lot of difference once you get into phase change and LN2.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Got me a Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Now I have Gene and Formula.


Awesome setup I likey lol


----------



## sliflex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487575


----------



## Swag

Does anyone here use the GameFirst program from Asus? I'm not sure if I want to use it. Anyone here use MemTweakIt? Is it good or BIOS RAM overclock better?


----------



## gponcho

Have a problem that I hope someone can help me with:

My original Maximus V Formula board died on me with a *Post Code 00*. Received the replacement board hooked up everything and when I started it I got a *Post Code 00* again.

The system started up with the *Post Code 00,* then turned itself off and then restarted again with the *Post code 00*. It did not boot up however, I have a blank screen. Given the fact that this is the second board I feel that at this point it is the CPU that is dead but would like to have your opinion on this.

I have a corsair AX1200 power supply. 16 gigs of Ram (Corsair Vengeance 4x4 memory) and Asus Direct CU II (Just got it) video card

*What I have tried so far:*

1. Reseated the Memory

2. Checked all cables from the Power supply to the MB (CPU, Motherboard cables)

3. Reseated video card

*Question*: If it is the CPU could it have damaged the current MB I got or by replacing the CPU it should boot up fine?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Have a problem that I hope someone can help me with:
> 
> My original Maximus V Formula board died on me with a *Post Code 00*. Received the replacement board hooked up everything and when I started it I got a *Post Code 00* again.
> 
> The system started up with the *Post Code 00,* then turned itself off and then restarted again with the *Post code 00*. It did not boot up however, I have a blank screen. Given the fact that this is the second board I feel that at this point it is the CPU that is dead but would like to have your opinion on this.
> 
> I have a corsair AX1200 power supply. 16 gigs of Ram (Corsair Vengeance 4x4 memory) and Asus Direct CU II (Just got it) video card
> 
> *What I have tried so far:*
> 
> 1. Reseated the Memory
> 2. Checked all cables from the Power supply to the MB (CPU, Motherboard cables)
> 3. Reseated video card
> 
> *Question*: If it is the CPU could it have damaged the current MB I got or by replacing the CPU it should boot up fine?
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Take off all RAM except one in the correct slot, and take off GPU. Connect monitor to the motherboard HDMI and use the HD4000. If neither work, then check each RAM and each DIMM slot separately. I doubt it is the CPU though.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Take off all RAM except one in the correct slot, and take off GPU. Connect monitor to the motherboard HDMI and use the HD4000. If neither work, then check each RAM and each DIMM slot separately. I doubt it is the CPU though.


Okay I removed the Ram and the Video Card and performed the following using the on board HDMI

1. Put one ram into the slot and still Got post code 00.

2. Tried another module in the first slot still got Post Code 00

3. Tried Ram into the Second slot and got the Post code 00

4. Repeated on all slots with different ram all Posted Code 00

The computer comes on then shuts off and then starts again all the time the post code is 00

This is the same thing I got with my first MB that I sent back for RMA.


----------



## Swag

Okay, I just checked and your CPU is dead. RMA and it's fixed. Intel RMA is quick and painless. I love their RMA.


----------



## ChaosAD

How much of a performance hit will i have if i use my 670 on the second pcie slot which is x8, rather than on the x16 one?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> How much of a performance hit will i have if i use my 670 on the second pcie slot which is x8, rather than on the x16 one?


Since you have an Ivy Bridge CPU with PCIE 3.0, none. PCIE 3.0 @8x = PCIE 2.0 @16x and 2.0 @16x bandwidth is not bottlenecked at all by a 670 or 680. I doubt you would really see any performance drop even if you had a SB CPU like me and ran it at PCIE [email protected] Tom's found only 1% performance difference last year between running 2 top AMD cards in xfire PCIE [email protected] and in xfire PCIE [email protected] I believe they were 6970s, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone here use the GameFirst program from Asus? I'm not sure if I want to use it. Anyone here use MemTweakIt? Is it good or BIOS RAM overclock better?


I have installed bot. I havent used Gamefirst any tbh, it is supposed to regulate the internet bandwidth according to your need. So for example not to lag in a game if you play online and download a torrent at the same time for example. You can set program priority with it, low/medium./high. As for Memtweaker, yes its usefull imo, you can set your mem with it and test it on the fly without reboots. Even if you crash with an aggressive setting, it just rebbots and everything is fine. So you find the max mem performance and then you can set it through bios for 24/7 use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Since you have an Ivy Bridge CPU with PCIE 3.0, none. PCIE 3.0 @8x = PCIE 2.0 @16x and 2.0 @16x bandwidth is not bottlenecked at all by a 670 or 680. I doubt you would really see any performance drop even if you had a SB CPU like me and ran it at PCIE [email protected] Tom's found only 1% performance difference last year between running 2 top AMD cards in xfire PCIE [email protected] and in xfire PCIE [email protected] I believe they were 6970s, but I could be wrong.


Thanx for the reply. I ll run some vantage and 3d mark 11 tests to verify, because in game i ll doubt i will be able to see such a small drop.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Okay I removed the Ram and the Video Card and performed the following using the on board HDMI
> 
> 1. Put one ram into the slot and still Got post code 00.
> 2. Tried another module in the first slot still got Post Code 00
> 3. Tried Ram into the Second slot and got the Post code 00
> 4. Repeated on all slots with different ram all Posted Code 00
> 
> The computer comes on then shuts off and then starts again all the time the post code is 00
> 
> This is the same thing I got with my first MB that I sent back for RMA.


cpu is dead where you ocing before you started to get that code ?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> CPU is dead where you ocing before you started to get that code ?


No I had it on the MB default setting. I went to the Asus service center and they tested the board and CPU for me and the conclusion is that the CPU is dead.

They ran a diagnostic on the board and came back good. They used there own 3770k CPU and it booted fine. They put my 3770k CPU in and Post Code 00

So now in talks with Intel to get a replacement.


----------



## DOM.

yeah intel is fast they also do advanced replacement for $25 fee they ship it oneday and you get a return label


----------



## ChaosAD

Just tested 3d mark 11 on both pcie slots. x8 gives me gfx score 8374 and x16 gfx score 8697. So yes there is a difference in speed. The sad thing is gfx in x16 slot is not convenient for me. I cant install my ram cooler


----------



## Swag

Yup you gotta love intel.


----------



## johnko1

I just tried to connect a usb 3.0 flash drive and I couldn't access it.It is recognised in the system as a device but I can't access the files.I have tried both front and back usb ports (2.0 and 3.0).I tested it in another computer and it worked fine.Also I tested another usb stick in my pc and it worked...
Any thoughts?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I just tried to connect a usb 3.0 flash drive and I couldn't access it.It is recognised in the system as a device but I can't access the files.I have tried both front and back usb ports (2.0 and 3.0).I tested it in another computer and it worked fine.Also I tested another usb stick in my pc and it worked...
> Any thoughts?


Maybe the files are put on there with the device compressed differently than the comp can read (i.e. not FAT32)? I don't know if that's possible or not... Pull the files onto the comp you can read it on, format the device and put the files back on it and try it in your comp.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I just tried to connect a usb 3.0 flash drive and I couldn't access it.It is recognised in the system as a device but I can't access the files.I have tried both front and back usb ports (2.0 and 3.0).I tested it in another computer and it worked fine.Also I tested another usb stick in my pc and it worked...
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the files are put on there with the device compressed differently than the comp can read (i.e. not FAT32)? I don't know if that's possible or not...
Click to expand...

It is possible. If let's say you used it on a Linux or MacOS machine and created the USB drive there then you wouldn't be able to read it in Windows by default. Go to the PC where you can see it and put it anywhere and reformat it to NTFS or FAT32 (Normally FAT32), and put the documents back in. You should be able to read it then.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is possible. If let's say you used it on a Linux or MacOS machine and created the USB drive there then you wouldn't be able to read it in Windows by default. Go to the PC where you can see it and put it anywhere and reformat it to NTFS or FAT32 (Normally FAT32), and put the documents back in. You should be able to read it then.


Thanks for backing me up







. I knew I wasn't imagining things! I think this has happened to me in the past (flash drive issue), but I forget... lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is possible. If let's say you used it on a Linux or MacOS machine and created the USB drive there then you wouldn't be able to read it in Windows by default. Go to the PC where you can see it and put it anywhere and reformat it to NTFS or FAT32 (Normally FAT32), and put the documents back in. You should be able to read it then.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for backing me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I knew I wasn't imagining things! I think this has happened to me in the past (flash drive issue), but I forget... lol
Click to expand...

Yea first hand experience, I usually do this because I like to use Linux a lot. It's fast and easy to use.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> yeah intel is fast they also do advanced replacement for $25 fee they ship it oneday and you get a return label


yeah just did it. Paid 25 to get it on Monday


----------



## McDown

New bios 0095 for Formula is out. Not posted on Asus site yet .


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> New bios 0095 for Formula is out. Not posted on Asus site yet .


What does it fix


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> What does it fix


Updates Performance table
Adds IGPU Disable option in SA
Adds 'Ignore' option under BCLK Recovery , Ignore = Disabled + BIOS ignores to resume BCLK to BIOS setting during resets so that BCLK adjustments with OCKEY/TurboV does not trigger a full reset @ resets.
Reply With Quote


----------



## Evilsplashy

Here's an update on mine. I'm currently sleeving cables. Going black/red/white sleeve. Tried out all black on the 6 Pin, but it needs some color. Ordered red and white paracord


----------



## Swag

Nice rig, yea I think pure black sleeved cables are only for those who want a "Cableless" build or a case that has a white interior.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I was sceptical on color in my sleeve, so I went with all black. I then realized it looked bad because you can't even see it lol.


----------



## Swag

Is that the Corsair 600T?


----------



## Evilsplashy

CM Storm Trooper.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> CM Storm Trooper.


Oh lol, I was thrown off by your RIG pic.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Maybe the files are put on there with the device compressed differently than the comp can read (i.e. not FAT32)? I don't know if that's possible or not... Pull the files onto the comp you can read it on, format the device and put the files back on it and try it in your comp.


The usb stick is a friend's.Sharkoon 32GB usb 3.0 .He formatted it in windows 7,so it's probably either fat32 or ntfs.I though about formatting it through storage manager but he said he needed the files...


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh lol, I was thrown off by your RIG pic.


Yea I have to update photos.


----------



## Baron C

Hi

Just ordered the Maximus gene v, should be on my desk by Wednesday.

What I'm looking for are things to look out for when installing the gene.

My system; i5, noctua NH-D14, m4 crucial 128gb, 7950 saphhire oc, 2x 500gb hdd data drives.

This will be fitted in my ft02.

Main question is which bios is currently the most stable to update the gene with?

Thanks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baron C*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just ordered the Maximus gene v, should be on my desk by Wednesday.
> 
> What I'm looking for are things to look out for when installing the gene.
> 
> My system; i5, noctua NH-D14, m4 crucial 128gb, 7950 saphhire oc, 2x 500gb hdd data drives.
> 
> This will be fitted in my ft02.
> 
> Main question is which bios is currently the most stable to update the gene with?
> 
> Thanks


I think the most stable is BIOS v.1204. I lowered Vcore a bit but some have had no effect. It all comes down to your choice.


----------



## Baron C

Thanks.

One more question springs to mind.

I'm currently using a Noctua NH-D14 . When fitted on the gene the fan clips can touch the GPU board.I'll eventually look into an H80.
I can wrap the fan clip in insulation tape to stop shorting.
or;

Can I just put my single gpu card in the other 16x slot furthest away, since both are 16x lanes?

As far as I know the PCI slots drop to 8x when in dual card setups.

Cheers


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baron C*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> One more question springs to mind.
> 
> I'm currently using a Noctua NH-D14 . When fitted on the gene the fan clips can touch the GPU board.I'll eventually look into an H80.
> I can wrap the fan clip in insulation tape to stop shorting.
> or;
> 
> Can I just put my single gpu card in the other 16x slot furthest away, since both are 16x lanes?
> 
> As far as I know the PCI slots drop to 8x when in dual card setups.
> 
> Cheers


Yea it doesn't matter. I put mine in the 2nd slot too because I wanted a "cleaner" look.


----------



## johnko1

Can I install my gpu to the second slot (M5G) and have x16 lanes? I tried it once and I got x8


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Can I install my gpu to the second slot (M5G) and have x16 lanes? I tried it once and I got x8


No. The Formula and Extreme boards have the PLX bridge chip to add more PCIE bandwidth at the cost of slight latency.


----------



## ChaosAD

When you install gfx on second slot on a M5G you get x8. I tested it and i know and i have also posted results of 3d mark 11 a couple of pages before. First slot x16, second slot x8 with a hit in performance. i dont know about the Formula and the extreme thought.


----------



## johnko1

I have tested too.I just wanted to know if it's software limited or physical,meaning that the 2nd slot has less lanes


----------



## Baron C

Wait, just so im clear:

There are 2x pcie running at 16x.one close to CPU and on further away.

If I put a single graphics card into the pcie furthest away, it will run at 8x or 16x?


----------



## Evilsplashy

8x. The top one closest to cpu is x16. The one below it is 8x. Put your GPU in the top one. (x16)


----------



## Baron C

Thankyou;-)

I'll grab some insulation tape for the Noctua fan clips as they will be touching the card when in first slot.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I have tested too.I just wanted to know if it's software limited or physical,meaning that the 2nd slot has less lanes


yes tbe 2nd slot runs at x8 no matter what


----------



## enle04

Just got an email from ek. They are working on a mobo waterblock for the extreme and it should be ready in about 4 weeks. Sweet.


----------



## johnko1

Sometimes I get the code 99 on my m5g and it doesn't boot.Also the screen goes to power saving mode and it doesn't seem to wake up...


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enle04*
> 
> Just got an email from ek. They are working on a mobo waterblock for the extreme and it should be ready in about 4 weeks. Sweet.


Just what I was looking for, finely some info regarding custom water blocks. does anyone know about any reviews regarding to the PLX IC chip and how it's integration helps you get x16/x16?


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have the MVE, and this mobo block interests me, but I noted some EK hate here and there, what did they do to make those peeps mad?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Just what I was looking for, finely some info regarding custom water blocks. does anyone know about any reviews regarding to the PLX IC chip and how it's integration helps you get x16/x16?


Nice thing about it is it works automatically, it switches modes (on or off or how PCI lane resources are divided) depending on which slots are filled, so of you don't need the chip for the number of GPUs you have, you don't suffer the slight lag of using it.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I have the MVE, and this mobo block interests me, but I noted some EK hate here and there, what did they do to make those peeps mad?


That's cuz EK screwed up on nickel plating once and people still can't get over it. Personally I have 2 EK blocks and never had any problem.


----------



## Neo Zuko

And something about blaming distilled water??


----------



## McDown

As far as I can recall they were blaming mix of different metals in the loop (including silver







)


----------



## flashvlad

Here is my new Asus Maximus V Formula with the Thunder FX amplifier.


----------



## B-Roll

So for some weird reason, the USB3.0 ports on the back midway either don't work or aren't working properly or I haven't installed my drivers correctly. My front USB3.0 works just fine. The rear USB3.0 bottom ports work fine. The ones midway, when I plug my external HD into either one, I get power but it's not reading anything. The drive is fine because it works in every other port except those 2. But it's also weird that it's getting power but nothing else. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> So for some weird reason, the USB3.0 ports on the back midway either don't work or aren't working properly or I haven't installed my drivers correctly. My front USB3.0 works just fine. The rear USB3.0 bottom ports work fine. The ones midway, when I plug my external HD into either one, I get power but it's not reading anything. The drive is fine because it works in every other port except those 2. But it's also weird that it's getting power but nothing else. Any suggestions?


Are they enabled in bios?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> So for some weird reason, the USB3.0 ports on the back midway either don't work or aren't working properly or I haven't installed my drivers correctly. My front USB3.0 works just fine. The rear USB3.0 bottom ports work fine. The ones midway, when I plug my external HD into either one, I get power but it's not reading anything. The drive is fine because it works in every other port except those 2. But it's also weird that it's getting power but nothing else. Any suggestions?


The midway USB3.0 ports are Asmedia ports. You have to enable them in BIOS as well as install the Asmedia USB3.0 drivers.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Make sure you have working drivers installled first, if it's a hardware issue, like I've had in the past with my M4E, Call asus direct for a free RMA repair under warranty, you pay shipping to them, they pay shipping back, and you are golden.


----------



## B-Roll

I definitely have the ASMedia USB controller enabled in bios. I will not RMA with ASUS. I can live without 2 USB3 ports. I have 4 others. I don't use USB3 that much anyway but if I can have it working obviously that would be great. I'll keep messing with it.


----------



## Neo Zuko

What if you go to sell it for a Haswell board or something?


----------



## B-Roll

Pretty sure I will live.

Flashing latest bios now. Will clear CMOS and reinstall drivers. If that doesn't work, oh well.

After reading all the ASUS RMA horror stories, no thanks.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I dunno I RMA a few times no issues.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> So for some weird reason, the USB3.0 ports on the back midway either don't work or aren't working properly or I haven't installed my drivers correctly. My front USB3.0 works just fine. The rear USB3.0 bottom ports work fine. The ones midway, when I plug my external HD into either one, I get power but it's not reading anything. The drive is fine because it works in every other port except those 2. But it's also weird that it's getting power but nothing else. Any suggestions?


Look in the computer management and see if you have any exclamation points under usb. If you do than try reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## Systemlord

I'm almost ready to buy and if I need an Asus RMA I'll drive it to Asus myself, it's about max 60 miles from where I live. There's no possible way there could be shipping damage!


----------



## skoop

I've had the ROG Maximus V Formula about a month and it works great. anyone set up a WC loop on it with the fusion thermo ?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skoop*
> 
> I've had the ROG Maximus V Formula about a month and it works great. anyone set up a WC loop on it with the fusion thermo ?


A couple of our members have.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skoop*
> 
> I've had the ROG Maximus V Formula about a month and it works great. anyone set up a WC loop on it with the fusion thermo ?


Yes as you can see below


----------



## skoop

^Looks great, what cooling are you using?


----------



## Frostasus

Hello All! I'm an Owner, I'd like to join!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostasus*
> 
> Hello All! I'm an Owner, I'd like to join!


Look good, but I was wondering if you were really going to use all the additional features of the Extreme over the Formula. If you aren't, I'd return that and either spend it in better cooling, GPU, SSD, or just save money.


----------



## johnko1

Nice!Fill your rig specs to see what this motherboard will accommodate


----------



## skoop

So I've been thinking of delving into my first custom loop and ditch the H100 security blanket. I wanted to go with the xspc raystorm rx 360 kit to make it easy but then I see that the kit uses different barbs and tubing than the ones on the fusion thermo. Any way around those 3/8 " barbs on the thermo ?


----------



## skoop

^ Just thought of maybe making that part of the loop 3/8 ID and the rest 7/16 ID that comes with the kit. Is it bad to have a diameter change in the loop ?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Yes as you can see below
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1028668/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1028684/


I really want that CPU block... Limited edition availability !!


----------



## ZombieEinstein

So it looks like my EVGA Z77 FTW has kicked the bucket only two weeks in - from a Win update of all things. Get a "Installation of Southbridge Runtime Services" error and an "IDE Detection" error, with a hang at the marvel controller loading, before the BIOS loads (IE can't flash a new version, hard reset of removing the battery and holding Clear CMOS doesn't fix anything).

I'm probably just going to return it and get a different board. Even if I do have multiple BIOS chips to play with, what does that mater if Win updates could brick them? When I was looking at boards, it came down to the EVGA board and the Asus Maximus V Formula - the EVGA board won because I've never had a bad experience with an EVGA product. Until now.

What can everyone tell me about the MVF? Is it good? Any annoying little features? Unexpected/unadvertised bonuses? Problems? Asus Customer support as bad as I heard? Pretty much anything. I don't do much in the way of OCing, it's a school computer, I'm looking for good, solid performance out of the box ; for CPU-intensive CAD Engineering programs, and some gaming (BF3 being the most intense one - and I play on low settings just keep frame rates high and the lag low - the rest are either much older games, Valve games or games from Indie studios).


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> So it looks like my EVGA Z77 FTW has kicked the bucket only two weeks in - from a Win update of all things. Get a "Installation of Southbridge Runtime Services" error and an "IDE Detection" error, with a hang at the marvel controller loading, before the BIOS loads (IE can't flash a new version, hard reset of removing the battery and holding Clear CMOS doesn't fix anything).
> I'm probably just going to return it and get a different board. Even if I do have multiple BIOS chips to play with, what does that mater if Win updates could brick them? When I was looking at boards, it came down to the EVGA board and the Asus Maximus V Formula - the EVGA board won because I've never had a bad experience with an EVGA product. Until now.
> What can everyone tell me about the MVF? Is it good? Any annoying little features? Unexpected/unadvertised bonuses? Problems? Asus Customer support as bad as I heard? Pretty much anything. I don't do much in the way of OCing, it's a school computer, I'm looking for good, solid performance out of the box ; for CPU-intensive CAD Engineering programs, and some gaming (BF3 being the most intense one - and I play on low settings just keep frame rates high and the lag low - the rest are either much older games, Valve games or games from Indie studios).


You did know that this is OFFICIAL ROG Maximus V (Gene, Formula, Extreme) Owners Club and not for EVGA boards right? Sorry to hear about your bad board.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> So it looks like my EVGA Z77 FTW has kicked the bucket only two weeks in - from a Win update of all things. Get a "Installation of Southbridge Runtime Services" error and an "IDE Detection" error, with a hang at the marvel controller loading, before the BIOS loads (IE can't flash a new version, hard reset of removing the battery and holding Clear CMOS doesn't fix anything).
> I'm probably just going to return it and get a different board. Even if I do have multiple BIOS chips to play with, what does that mater if Win updates could brick them? When I was looking at boards, it came down to the EVGA board and the Asus Maximus V Formula - the EVGA board won because I've never had a bad experience with an EVGA product. Until now.
> What can everyone tell me about the MVF? Is it good? Any annoying little features? Unexpected/unadvertised bonuses? Problems? Asus Customer support as bad as I heard? Pretty much anything. I don't do much in the way of OCing, it's a school computer, I'm looking for good, solid performance out of the box ; for CPU-intensive CAD Engineering programs, and some gaming (BF3 being the most intense one - and I play on low settings just keep frame rates high and the lag low - the rest are either much older games, Valve games or games from Indie studios).
> 
> 
> 
> You did know that this is OFFICIAL ROG Maximus V (Gene, Formula, Extreme) Owners Club and not for EVGA boards right? Sorry to hear about your bad board.
Click to expand...

Read his post more and you will see he's asking about the MVF so technically he posted in the right thread.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Read his post more and you will see he's asking about the MVF so technically he posted in the right thread.


Yeah - I have a habit of giving a back story. I mean, it is a brand new board, why would I upgrade (normally)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> You did know that this is OFFICIAL ROG Maximus V (Gene, Formula, Extreme) Owners Club and not for EVGA boards right? Sorry to hear about your bad board.


Yeah - it was a solid build, but the BIOS was always kinda funky.

So, is there anything about the MVF that wasn't mentioned in all the reviews?


----------



## skoop

I almost went with the evga ftw, then went MVF instead. It's good and stable so far but I'm not even scatching the surface yet.


----------



## Swag

You can't go wrong with the Maximus V Line. They are solid and great boards. I haven't heard of a single complaint other than receiving a defective board but RMA is quick and painless.


----------



## Neo Zuko

My MVE rocks so far.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flashvlad*
> 
> Here is my new Asus Maximus V Formula with the Thunder FX amplifier.


You need to treat that board better!!

Get that silly cooler off, overclock and tidy them cables!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Stock cooler?
people still use those?










cpu's shouldn't even be offered with those things...


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Stock cooler?
> people still use those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu's shouldn't even be offered with those things...


The first two months I got my pc,I used stock cooler too,until I raised money for watercooling.It isn't that bad,at stock speeds it can handle the cpu heat....


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Stock cooler?
> people still use those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu's shouldn't even be offered with those things...


People that don't overclock or game use them. It's a decent stock heatsink. But it's funny seeing a stock heatsink on a MVF lol


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Stock cooler?
> people still use those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu's shouldn't even be offered with those things...


Normally I would be the first one to say that too... But I decided to use my stock cooler until I can get my water block up and running. Trying to decide between the XSPC Raystorm chrome edition or the Swiftech Apogee HD.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Normally I would be the first one to say that too... But I decided to use my stock cooler until I can get my water block up and running. Trying to decide between the XSPC Raystorm chrome edition or the Swiftech Apogee HD.


The Swiftech hands-down is a much better performer. I'm going to get the Apogee Drive II, which uses an Apogee HD block and MCP35X pump.


----------



## shremi

Does anybody know how to turn off the leds while the system is off ????

My rig is in my bedroom and my case has a window so it lights up the whole room









I know you can disable them in bios completely but what about when the system is turned off only ???

Thanks


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Does anybody know how to turn off the leds while the system is off ????
> My rig is in my bedroom and my case has a window so it lights up the whole room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you can disable them in bios completely but what about when the system is turned off only ???
> Thanks


Flip the switch on the PSU.


----------



## Phelan

BTW guys, I believe I have everyone updated and on the list. If I missed you, please post and let me know.

Also, as much as I like my board and my build, I'm probably going to sell it and the 2550K soon to upgrade to a Rampage IV Gene and 3820. Reason is I want hyper threading and 40 PCIE lanes and 3.0. It would cost me about $250 after selling the combo, which is not much different than what it would cost me to sell the 2550K and buy a 3770K, but again it would be 40 PCIE lans compared to 16, and I want to eventually crossfire dual 7970s.


----------



## Frostasus

@ Swag: Mostly yes, being that I'll be 4-way SLIing







My intentions are to future proof myself with the Z77 platform seeing that the X79 platform is way too expensive for the high-end components and there are more candy features with the well known/proven Z77 arena. I know that the 33820 is about the same price as the 3770K but you get no "K" and the next step up for a decent X79 processor starts at $500.00 (too much for my taste) It's no secret that I'd like to brag a bit but my main purpose is 4-way SLI, Asus/ROG, Future Proofing, Something nice to look at, and no "I wish I had that". So I'm able to save and buy 1-2 major pieces per month and I think I'll be happy in the end. As for my build, the theme that I'm going for is understated luxury, so my build won't scream at you from the outside but will defiantly say "Come closer and check me out!" The screaming part will be done when you look inside









Thank you for your Q: and concern, your right if you won't use a major function of this board then the M5F is the way to go! Agreed.


----------



## KuuFA

Hmm this thread wasn't opened when i got mine









Plus I haven't posted in awhile but here you go?





CPU-Z Valid:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499487


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostasus*
> 
> @ Swag: Mostly yes, being that I'll be 4-way SLIing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My intentions are to future proof myself with the Z77 platform seeing that the X79 platform is way too expensive for the high-end components and there are more candy features with the well known/proven Z77 arena. I know that the 33820 is about the same price as the 3770K but you get no "K" and the next step up for a decent X79 processor starts at $500.00 (too much for my taste) It's no secret that I'd like to brag a bit but my main purpose is 4-way SLI, Asus/ROG, Future Proofing, Something nice to look at, and no "I wish I had that". So I'm able to save and buy 1-2 major pieces per month and I think I'll be happy in the end. As for my build, the theme that I'm going for is understated luxury, so my build won't scream at you from the outside but will defiantly say "Come closer and check me out!" The screaming part will be done when you look inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your Q: and concern, your right if you won't use a major function of this board then the M5F is the way to go! Agreed.


the 3820 may not be a "K" but it is partially unlocked and enough to OC the crap out of it, and it has 40 PCIE lanes instead of 16, so for 2 way SLI/Xfire you get @16x in both slots @3.0 instead of @8x in 3.0, and you can get 4 way SLI/Xfire @8x in 3.0 without a PLX bridge chip (the MVE has 2 of them, which causes slight latency).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Stock cooler?
> people still use those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu's shouldn't even be offered with those things...


Stock cooler does look out of place here.









Although the mvg has a more suitable cooler on it, was just going to try it out for the first time. Finally got some benching space again


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostasus*
> 
> @ Swag: Mostly yes, being that I'll be 4-way SLIing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My intentions are to future proof myself with the Z77 platform seeing that the X79 platform is way too expensive for the high-end components and there are more candy features with the well known/proven Z77 arena. I know that the 33820 is about the same price as the 3770K but you get no "K" and the next step up for a decent X79 processor starts at $500.00 (too much for my taste) It's no secret that I'd like to brag a bit but my main purpose is 4-way SLI, Asus/ROG, Future Proofing, Something nice to look at, and no "I wish I had that". So I'm able to save and buy 1-2 major pieces per month and I think I'll be happy in the end. As for my build, the theme that I'm going for is understated luxury, so my build won't scream at you from the outside but will defiantly say "Come closer and check me out!" The screaming part will be done when you look inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your Q: and concern, your right if you won't use a major function of this board then the M5F is the way to go! Agreed.


The 3820 can still be overclocked but I would definitely always buy the 3770K over the 3820 any day. My brother's 3820, I overclocked it to 4.75 after a lot of time and effort. Benchmarks have proven that the 3770K may not be on a X79 platform, but performs a whole lot better than the 3820 on stock. And since you can OC the 3770k to up to 4.6 - 4.7, it always beat the 3820. And plus, 3770K is new tech vs the 3820 so it's a win-win situation. I actually wished I bought the 3770K over the 3570K, but mine can reach 4.8 with barely any vcore so I'm not one to complain anymore!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hmm this thread wasn't opened when i got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I haven't posted in awhile but here you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Valid:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499487


Nice build you got there. What rad is that? The white one. I plan on getting either a red or white rad from Black Ice I think it was called?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> ...Benchmarks have proven that the 3770K may not be on a X79 platform, but performs a whole lot better than the 3820 on stock. ...


I wouldn't call this a "whole lot better". In real world usage you probably wouldn't even notice the difference. Also several 3820s can be OC'd to 5GHz and beyond just like IB, so it depends on the silicon you're gifted with.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/523?vs=551

In some scenarios, like 3D rendering, the 3820 performs MUCH better than the 3770K. The 3770K doesn't perform a LOT better than a 3820 in any category. The biggest difference though, as I previously mentioned, is the PCIE lanes handled by the processor. SB-E has 40, while IB has 16. In my situation, I plan to have dual 7970s on an M-ATX board (my custom rig won't fit any mobo bigger), and no M-ATX board has a PLX bridge chip to add PCIE lanes. And since in my case the price difference is about the same between jumping to a 3770K or an R4G/3820 combo, I'll take the latter.

EDIT - The 3820 was well-beaten in the Cinebench R10 single threaded benchmark.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> ...Benchmarks have proven that the 3770K may not be on a X79 platform, but performs a whole lot better than the 3820 on stock. ...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call this a "whole lot better". In real world usage you probably wouldn't even notice the difference. Also several 3820s can be OC'd to 5GHz and beyond just like IB, so it depends on the silicon you're gifted with.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/523?vs=551
> 
> In some scenarios, like 3D rendering, the 3820 performs MUCH better than the 3770K. The 3770K doesn't perform a LOT better than a 3820 in any category. The biggest difference though, as I previously mentioned, is the PCIE lanes handled by the processor. SB-E has 40, while IB has 16. In my situation, I plan to have dual 7970s on an M-ATX board (my custom rig won't fit any mobo bigger), and no M-ATX board has a PLX bridge chip to add PCIE lanes. And since in my case the price difference is about the same between jumping to a 3770K or an R4G/3820 combo, I'll take the latter.
Click to expand...

Yea, I was looking at just CPU benchmarks. Anyway, I shouldn't have said a whole lot better. My mistake. Really though, the difference between the lanes aren't that drastic. The PCIE lanes are advancing but the cards we have can't fully utilize them yet so there really isn't any point yet. Like 32 vs 64 bit OS, when 64 bit came out, we really didn't have too much hardware that would utilize it.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I was looking at just CPU benchmarks. Anyway, I shouldn't have said a whole lot better. My mistake. Really though, the difference between the lanes aren't that drastic. The PCIE lanes are advancing but the cards we have can't fully utilize them yet so there really isn't any point yet. Like 32 vs 64 bit OS, when 64 bit came out, we really didn't have too much hardware that would utilize it.


True, but since we're talking benchmarks, you can get quite better benchmarks with a 7xxx card or 6xx card in PCIE v3.0 @16x than PCIE 3.0 @8x. One guy posted a 600 point difference on 3DMark 11 for one card, whic would equate to ~1100-1200 points 2-way Xfire/sli @16x compared to @8x.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I was looking at just CPU benchmarks. Anyway, I shouldn't have said a whole lot better. My mistake. Really though, the difference between the lanes aren't that drastic. The PCIE lanes are advancing but the cards we have can't fully utilize them yet so there really isn't any point yet. Like 32 vs 64 bit OS, when 64 bit came out, we really didn't have too much hardware that would utilize it.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but since we're talking benchmarks, you can get quite better benchmarks with a 7xxx card or 6xx card in PCIE v3.0 @16x than PCIE 3.0 @8x. One guy posted a 600 point difference on 3DMark 11 for one card, whic would equate to ~1100-1200 points 2-way Xfire/sli @16x compared to @8x.
Click to expand...

Definitely. I mean benchmarks really stresses these tiny things. More room to move around in a 16x vs 8x. I'd wish the MVG came with both 16x lanes vs the 2nd slot only 8x. I'm getting 2 660Ti's and I can probably assure that the 2nd card will not perform as well as the 1st card.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Definitely. I mean benchmarks really stresses these tiny things. More room to move around in a 16x vs 8x. I'd wish the MVG came with both 16x lanes vs the 2nd slot only 8x. I'm getting 2 660Ti's and I can probably assure that the 2nd card will not perform as well as the 1st card.


That's because the Gene and Formula don't have a PLX bridge chip, and SB/IB chips only have 16 PCIE lanes. SB-E has 40 PCIE lanes, so 2 way SLI/XfIre gets full PCIE 3.0 @16x, and even 2 @16x and a 3rd @8x in 3 way.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Definitely. I mean benchmarks really stresses these tiny things. More room to move around in a 16x vs 8x. I'd wish the MVG came with both 16x lanes vs the 2nd slot only 8x. I'm getting 2 660Ti's and I can probably assure that the 2nd card will not perform as well as the 1st card.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the Gene and Formula don't have a PLX bridge chip, and SB/IB chips only have 16 PCIE lanes. SB-E has 40 PCIE lanes, so 2 way SLI/XfIre gets full PCIE 3.0 @16x, and even 2 @16x and a 3rd @8x in 3 way.
Click to expand...

That sucks really. I wish they didn't limit their chips so much since there's no competition. I swear, AMD or some other CPU maker gotta step it up so Intel can start releasing some amazing chips!


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, should I install Realtek Audio Driver or something else for my MVG? I want to use my on-board sound card.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, should I install Realtek Audio Driver or something else for my MVG? I want to use my on-board sound card.


Yes Realtek first then Creative software and codecs.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, should I install Realtek Audio Driver or something else for my MVG? I want to use my on-board sound card.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Realtek first then Creative software and codecs.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I might just skip on the Creative stuff then. I never really like their drivers and products.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, I might just skip on the Creative stuff then. I never really like their drivers and products.


Products are fine but drivers sucks alright.
That's why we have PAX drivers


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, I might just skip on the Creative stuff then. I never really like their drivers and products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products are fine but drivers sucks alright.
> That's why we have PAX drivers
Click to expand...

When I installed Creative drivers one time, it caused so many problems I decided to just reinstall Windows again.


----------



## DOM.

As anyone used the new bios for the MVG 1201 I think it is lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> As anyone used the new bios for the MVG 1201 I think it is lol


I'm using it and have been using it since it was released. It's v.1204. Some people have noticed no difference, some slightly higher temps, and for me, lower vcore.


----------



## DOM.

I notice some bios settings changed not the ones a avg user use... And the splash screen changed and when benchin it let's me get in the bios a lot easier









Before I had to time it right guess the ssd was to fast or something lol


----------



## Swag

You could always just hold Del the moment you turn on the PC.


----------



## DOM.

That wouldn't work idk what was going on but now its working better also like the new splash screen better


----------



## HighwayStar

Im thinking about getting a Formula board. How is the onboard sound compared to the xonar dgx?


----------



## Chiraq

Not hard getting a 3570K to 4.6gHz with the Gene. Slap 1866mHz dimms in there, turn off speedstep and just let the board do the rest. I love water lol.
Without finding anything in my searching, any news on the crappy q-fan stuff yet? Three pin fans n stuff?


----------



## Systemlord

I'm about ready to order my Asus Maximus V Extreme and have an overclocking/RAM question, I want to populate all four memory slots (8GB total memory) and wanted to know if this will hurt my overclock any?

Appreciate it!


----------



## DOM.

no it shouldnt but what ram are you looking to get ?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> no it shouldnt but what ram are you looking to get ?


Here, going for looks on this build! Overclocking RAM does little for gaming as I know.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm about ready to order my Asus Maximus V Extreme and have an overclocking/RAM question, I want to populate all four memory slots (8GB total memory) and wanted to know if this will hurt my overclock any?
> Appreciate it!


just get 2 sticks of 4GB,you never know when you will need more.I started with 8GB and I need more for video proccessing,virtual machines etc...I will swap my 2x4GB for 2x8GB and have two slots empty for future upgade


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> Not hard getting a 3570K to 4.6gHz with the Gene. Slap 1866mHz dimms in there, turn off speedstep and just let the board do the rest. I love water lol.
> Without finding anything in my searching, any news on the crappy q-fan stuff yet? Three pin fans n stuff?


Using the CPU Level up usually uses more vcore than needed so no "real" overclocker will ever touch that. Of course if you just want to increase CPU performance without thought of vcore/clock, then go do it. Although I consider it a cheating way to overclock.


----------



## Neo Zuko

On my MVE I'm using 4x4GB 30NM Samsung RAM... It was cheap, it's super low profile (flush with the slot height or lower) and I hear it overclocks nice. So who needs RAM heatsinks? They don't seem to "do" anything.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> On my MVE I'm using 4x4GB 30NM Samsung RAM... It was cheap, it's super low profile (flush with the slot height or lower) and I hear it overclocks nice. So who needs RAM heatsinks? They don't seem to "do" anything.


Just looks to me.







I like the looks. I mean performance is one thing, but would you use something effective if it was ugly? Probably not.


----------



## Systemlord

Wouldn't using a lower voltage memory slightly improve your overclock only running at 1.35v? Doesn't that free up the memory controller not running at 1.5v? They aren't pretty though!


----------



## Xeoc

Would any of you MVF/ThunderFX users prefer to have a sound card with the same chipset that also has removable opamps, is psu powered, has integrated big foot e2100 nic, and fits inside the case? I'd prefer an external card. Here is a review: http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-rampage-iii-black-edition-review/7
PM if interested.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Wouldn't using a lower voltage memory slightly improve your overclock only running at 1.35v? Doesn't that free up the memory controller not running at 1.5v? They aren't pretty though!


You could overclock the RAM a bit more, but in terms of the IMC, not much. IMC is usually stressed with the amount of DIMMs you put in. So 4DIMMs of 1.35vdimm is the same as using 4DIMMs of 1.50vdimm


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You could overclock the RAM a bit more, but in terms of the IMC, not much. IMC is usually stressed with the amount of DIMMs you put in. So 4DIMMs of 1.35vdimm is the same as using 4DIMMs of 1.50vdimm


So my OC of the CPU will be effected if I use 4 DIMMs instead of just two DIMMs?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey, not to be a BIOS pest. But I am having a devil of a time trying to get my i7 3770K on the maximus v gene stable at 4.9GHz +. I have messed around with LLC, the PLL, and the VRM thermal threshold while letting the chip run with about 1.45 volts running through it. Now I can boot into windows, and OCCT seems to be stable, but Prime 95 immediately crashes. Any thoughts?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You could overclock the RAM a bit more, but in terms of the IMC, not much. IMC is usually stressed with the amount of DIMMs you put in. So 4DIMMs of 1.35vdimm is the same as using 4DIMMs of 1.50vdimm
> 
> 
> 
> So my OC of the CPU will be effected if I use 4 DIMMs instead of just two DIMMs?
Click to expand...

Yes, but not as much as you'd think. It's minimal. What I'm saying is that the 4DIMMs make a difference over the 2. Some people notice big differences between the two, some nothing. I have noticed on my i7 930 with 6DIMMS vs 3DIMMS is that I can overclock up to 4.6 on it with 3DIMMs and I can run a 4.4OC on it. On 6DIMMs, I can't and the amount of vcore it needs for a 4.0OC was a bit bigger but not significant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey, not to be a BIOS pest. But I am having a devil of a time trying to get my i7 3770K on the maximus v gene stable at 4.9GHz +. I have messed around with LLC, the PLL, and the VRM thermal threshold while letting the chip run with about 1.45 volts running through it. Now I can boot into windows, and OCCT seems to be stable, but Prime 95 immediately crashes. Any thoughts?


Set you settings like the ones on my guide and enable PLL overvoltage. Try starting from 4.6 and upwards. It's a bit easier to get an idea if your chip can run 4.9 without tons of vcore.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, but not as much as you'd think. It's minimal. What I'm saying is that the 4DIMMs make a difference over the 2. Some people notice big differences between the two, some nothing. I have noticed on my i7 930 with 6DIMMS vs 3DIMMS is that I can overclock up to 4.6 on it with 3DIMMs and I can run a 4.4OC on it. On 6DIMMs, I can't and the amount of vcore it needs for a 4.0OC was a bit bigger but not significant.
> Set you settings like the ones on my guide and enable PLL overvoltage. Try starting from 4.6 and upwards. It's a bit easier to get an idea if your chip can run 4.9 without tons of vcore.


Wouldn't it be a good idea to set the CPU Vcore to auto and work your way downward in Vcore until you hit instability?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, but not as much as you'd think. It's minimal. What I'm saying is that the 4DIMMs make a difference over the 2. Some people notice big differences between the two, some nothing. I have noticed on my i7 930 with 6DIMMS vs 3DIMMS is that I can overclock up to 4.6 on it with 3DIMMs and I can run a 4.4OC on it. On 6DIMMs, I can't and the amount of vcore it needs for a 4.0OC was a bit bigger but not significant.
> Set you settings like the ones on my guide and enable PLL overvoltage. Try starting from 4.6 and upwards. It's a bit easier to get an idea if your chip can run 4.9 without tons of vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be a good idea to set the CPU Vcore to auto and work your way downward in Vcore until you hit instability?
Click to expand...

Well he is trying to achieve a high OC and starting at a low OC would take forever. And remember, it is harder to get a higher OC stable because the vcore needed is not going to be as linear as when you are doing a low OC. For example, from OCs 4.0 - 4.5, you may need 1.20 - 1.25 respectively, but once you start hitting 4.6 (mid-high OC), you might need 1.30 or more to get that stable. It is good to do what you suggested if your desired OC would be 4.2 - 4.4. Somewhere where stock vcore can run or just a bit more or less.


----------



## VHJC

Hey! This is my first post on this forum, and what better than post a pic of my new Maximus V Gene!!!











So please add me to the club!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> So my OC of the CPU will be effected if I use 4 DIMMs instead of just two DIMMs?


I haven't notice any difference when I used 2-4 sticks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey, not to be a BIOS pest. But I am having a devil of a time trying to get my i7 3770K on the maximus v gene stable at 4.9GHz +. I have messed around with LLC, the PLL, and the VRM thermal threshold while letting the chip run with about 1.45 volts running through it. Now I can boot into windows, and OCCT seems to be stable, but Prime 95 immediately crashes. Any thoughts?


Temps ? Not all cpus can be stable at higher speeds for many factors

I've tried to oc mine past 4.7 but temps where bad XD

But it does good at sub zero temps lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> So my OC of the CPU will be effected if I use 4 DIMMs instead of just two DIMMs?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't notice any difference when I used 2-4 sticks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey, not to be a BIOS pest. But I am having a devil of a time trying to get my i7 3770K on the maximus v gene stable at 4.9GHz +. I have messed around with LLC, the PLL, and the VRM thermal threshold while letting the chip run with about 1.45 volts running through it. Now I can boot into windows, and OCCT seems to be stable, but Prime 95 immediately crashes. Any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Temps ? Not all cpus can be stable at higher speeds for many factors
> 
> I've tried to oc mine past 4.7 but temps where bad XD
> 
> But it does good at sub zero temps lol
Click to expand...

Ivy Bridge has a problem running at higher speeds when under higher temps. Like for me, it is impossible to boot over 5.3 with temps that aren't as low as 30C load. I can boot 5.3 fine, but not 5.4. It's basically just what your chip does and how it reacts to temps. For most cases, people just OC up to 4.6 - 4.7. Not any higher because the OC benefit stops at about the 4.5 mark and anything higher is minor.


----------



## DOM.

Go to sleep swag LOL

but it all ways comes down to temps and if your cpu can handle the oc


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey, not to be a BIOS pest. But I am having a devil of a time trying to get my i7 3770K on the maximus v gene stable at 4.9GHz +. I have messed around with LLC, the PLL, and the VRM thermal threshold while letting the chip run with about 1.45 volts running through it. Now I can boot into windows, and OCCT seems to be stable, but Prime 95 immediately crashes. Any thoughts?


That sounds like a ton of voltage for an IB. my 2550K only takes a little more than that to run stable at those speeds (1.484v @5 GHz)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

At 1.45v my temps can hit up to 98C running prime in small FFTs. I am not too concerned about it because if you run a blend test, the average temp is about 85C. Plus I think this fear of high temps at max load is a little silly too. You are probably never going to see a load on your PC that mimics small FFTs.

If I were to use OCCT as the main testing running CPU linpack, the max temp was 84C after 30 minutes with 90% of ram being used. Idle temps are around 32C even with speed step disabled.

So in the end I am not too terribly worried. They are definitely something that I am monitoring very closely, but I am more concerned about getting the CPU to run stable. Once I find a stable setting that is simply running too hot for comfort, I will just delid the CPU and be done with it.









My only concern heat wise is that my 1st and 4th core are running about 10C cooler than cores 2 and 3 at idle and about 5 degrees warmer at max. But since I have played around with 3 different CPU cooler and have done 20 or so TIM configurations, I have arrived at the conclusion that it is just the nature of my CPU.


----------



## Renairy

Here's my MVF.... add me in please


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> At 1.45v my temps can hit up to 98C running prime in small FFTs. I am not too concerned about it because if you run a blend test, the average temp is about 85C. Plus I think this fear of high temps at max load is a little silly too. You are probably never going to see a load on your PC that mimics small FFTs.
> If I were to use OCCT as the main testing running CPU linpack, the max temp was 84C after 30 minutes with 90% of ram being used. Idle temps are around 32C even with speed step disabled.
> So in the end I am not too terribly worried. They are definitely something that I am monitoring very closely, but I am more concerned about getting the CPU to run stable. Once I find a stable setting that is simply running too hot for comfort, I will just delid the CPU and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern heat wise is that my 1st and 4th core are running about 10C cooler than cores 2 and 3 at idle and about 5 degrees warmer at max. But since I have played around with 3 different CPU cooler and have done 20 or so TIM configurations, I have arrived at the conclusion that it is just the nature of my CPU.


Yeah its not going to get that hot on regular use but you need to know not oc the same and temps matter

The same cpu can't oc that high on water but on the ss phase I can't run IBT at 5ghz 1.275v

And on ln2 it get 6.6

The lower the temps the higher you can oc on ivy and any other platform









What's your cpu batch #


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Yeah its not going to get that hot on regular use but you need to know not oc the same and temps matter
> The same cpu can't oc that high on water but on the ss phase I can't run IBT at 5ghz 1.275v
> And on ln2 it get 6.6
> The lower the temps the higher you can oc on ivy and any other platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your cpu batch #


I am not entirely sure. I had it written down some where, but that was months ago. Do you know how to find it via software?

Also, I am well aware of all the little issues with getting IB to run above 4.8ghz. In this particular case I can get the system to boot and run fairly well at 4.9 ghz. even with 30 google chrome windows each with 100 tabs, 3 virutal machines up and running, and BF3 playing in the back ground I never see my temps go above 70C.

Even OCCT runs stable.....it gets pretty hot, but it still runs stable. It is just prime 95 small FFTs that is being a pest.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am not entirely sure. I had it written down some where, but that was months ago. Do you know how to find it via software?


no theres no way via soft, but its on the box it came in


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 
> Here's my MVF.... add me in please


Cool beans; can you get me a linked CPU-Z with your screenname? Or pic of the comp with your screenname written on a piece of paper?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Go to sleep swag LOL
> 
> but it all ways comes down to temps and if your cpu can handle the oc


I was typing that up when I was on my bed. I know people won't like it that I paid for it but the MacBook Air is so useful when I'm on my bed. Beautiful screen and effective and light. Especially with the SSD upgrade.







Also, I don't know why, but someone on this thread blacklisted me when I never even talked or posted on one of their threads ever. Funny.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> no theres no way via soft, but its on the box it came in


Yeahhhhhh that is long gone.

Note to self. Save CPU boxes


----------



## Chiraq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Using the CPU Level up usually uses more vcore than needed so no "real" overclocker will ever touch that. Of course if you just want to increase CPU performance without thought of vcore/clock, then go do it. Although I consider it a cheating way to overclock.


Sure, it does add more than needed Vcore etc. I was just amazed at how easy it has become. On my EP45-UD3P you could only dream of using auto anything and see it stable. It really is a big jump in many ways going from a 775 rig to 1155. It's not cheating if you already know how to overclock.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Hello I need help I've helped me friend put together a rig with the maximus board. For some reason the antenna cables that attach to the MPCIE cables keep coming off. How do I keep them secure to the board? Is their any tape or glue I can use?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Hello I need help I've helped me friend put together a rig with the maximus board. For some reason the antenna cables that attach to the MPCIE cables keep coming off. How do I keep them secure to the board? Is their any tape or glue I can use?


push them to the connectors until you hear a small "click".If they are still lose,try to use a pair of pliers and gently squeeze them to make the diameter smaller...


----------



## johnko1

I hope someone can help me with a small problem with my motherboard.Sometimes when I boot or even reboot,I get error code 99 and 98.Then the only way to boot is to remove power and wait mobo lights to switch off.Is there any fix because I have many problems lately....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I hope someone can help me with a small problem with my motherboard.Sometimes when I boot or even reboot,I get error code 99 and 98.Then the only way to boot is to remove power and wait mobo lights to switch off.Is there any fix because I have many problems lately....


I am sorry if I am going to ask you a stupid question, but have you updated the BIOS since you have had an issues, or simply tried flashing the BIOS a second time in case the one you currently have is corrupt?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am sorry if I am going to ask you a stupid question, but have you updated the BIOS since you have had an issues, or simply tried flashing the BIOS a second time in case the one you currently have is corrupt?


I have version 1101,In the previous update,things were a bit better.I may try to update to 12xx bios tomorrow...

Why the heck can't I use my saved oc profiles on newer bios?What was asus thinking?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ok I got the connector on and its secrure but now the cable snapped. I can get on but I only get two bars on for connection. The cable snapped last night for some reason. I just rma'd the same board for MPCIE issues.


----------



## Renairy

Hey guys, have u noticed that the Maximus line (formula for me) says its running PCI-E 3 but in reality it is PCI-E 2 speeds and bandwidth??
I am 100% certain since my 680's were getting 23300 GPU points on 3dmark 11 using asrock fatality board and now its barely 22300 on the MVF.

I put this to the test, ran the PCI-E link speed at gen3 in bios, then changed link speed to PCI-e 2 and got same score.

But when i upgraded from sandy to ivy, there was a jump in GPU score from PCI-e 2 to PCi-e 3 by about 100 points. So i am absolutely certain something is wrong here.
running bios 0804 or sumthn... latest one


----------



## Swag

I posted this in the Ivy Bridge Club too but just wanted your opinions too. I just bought a H100 for $60 and I was wondering where I should put the tubing? On the right or left? The upgrade bug hit again and I can't wait for real water. Planning to upgrade 1 thing per month on my RASA kit but you can't go wrong with a brand new H100 for only $60!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hey guys, have u noticed that the Maximus line (formula for me) says its running PCI-E 3 but in reality it is PCI-E 2 speeds and bandwidth??
> I am 100% certain since my 680's were getting 23300 GPU points on 3dmark 11 using asrock fatality board and now its barely 22300 on the MVF.
> I put this to the test, ran the PCI-E link speed at gen3 in bios, then changed link speed to PCI-e 2 and got same score.
> But when i upgraded from sandy to ivy, there was a jump in GPU score from PCI-e 2 to PCi-e 3 by about 100 points. So i am absolutely certain something is wrong here.
> running bios 0804 or sumthn... latest one


*Nevermind* .... The gtx680 bios i flashed with was super corrupted. reverted back to stock bios and viola.. back to normal !


----------



## Swag

Anyone have their motherboard serial number sticker on the back of their motherboard?


----------



## Ragsters

Since I got my Maximus V Formula I have used my sound card on the very first X4 slot on the motherboard with no problems. Well, just today I decided to move it to the bottom x1 slot for aesthetic purposes and I am having problems with the sound. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Migu

Hi everybody! Here is my Maximus V Formula; please add me.


----------



## ripsaw

Will MVE fit into ATX case ie Fractal Design Arc Midi? Also what does anyone think about purchasing a g540 proc to get this board up and running? This is definitely going to be a piece by piece build. Can't afford 600 + at once.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Will MVE fit into ATX case ie Fractal Design Arc Midi? Also what does anyone think about purchasing a g540 proc to get this board up and running? This is definitely going to be a piece by piece build. Can't afford 600 + at once.


Go for it. You can build HTPC with that chip later. You can probably clock it a little too.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Go for it. You can build HTPC with that chip later. You can probably clock it a little too.


Thanx...was sorta what i was thinking. Nice rig!







Similar to what i was thinking...been looking at azza genesis 9000 black + red case. Any opinions? I dont know of any other case with r-atx design and that much room for WC. Newegg has some bad reviews on it, but i don't necessarily trust those.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Will MVE fit into ATX case ie Fractal Design Arc Midi? Also what does anyone think about purchasing a g540 proc to get this board up and running? This is definitely going to be a piece by piece build. Can't afford 600 + at once.


what cpu are you going to get ? 3770k?

do you need the extra pci-e slots if nt i would look at the MVG or MVF


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> what cpu are you going to get ? 3770k?
> do you need the extra pci-e slots if nt i would look at the MVG or MVF


or 3570k. was thinking of 3x660ti to start. or maybe finding 2 more 580s.
edit: if MVF had 3way sli, it would be my choice


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone have their motherboard serial number sticker on the back of their motherboard?


Yes


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone have their motherboard serial number sticker on the back of their motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Great, I emailed Asus Support and told him about how the customer support guy was extremely rude and treated me like a liar about the location of my serial number. He apologized after I called and got directed to him and he said it'd be fine for me to send in my motherboard without the serial number sticker there as long as I talk to someone first instead of the RMA form.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Great, I emailed Asus Support and told him about how the customer support guy was extremely rude and treated me like a liar about the location of my serial number. He apologized after I called and got directed to him and he said it'd be fine for me to send in my motherboard without the serial number sticker there as long as I talk to someone first instead of the RMA form.


Sorry Swag did not see the post however what's up with you MB? 
I had to return I frist MVF when it died then the second board I got from them had bent cpu pins however the thrid board was fine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Great, I emailed Asus Support and told him about how the customer support guy was extremely rude and treated me like a liar about the location of my serial number. He apologized after I called and got directed to him and he said it'd be fine for me to send in my motherboard without the serial number sticker there as long as I talk to someone first instead of the RMA form.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Swag did not see the post however what's up with you MB?
> 
> I had to return I frist MVF when it died then the second board I got from them had bent cpu pins however the thrid board was fine.
Click to expand...

Nothing's wrong with my board. It's a precautionary. Just in case in the future I do run into problems, I want it to be quick and painless. I don't like how the worker treated me though and telling me that it's impossible for the serial number to be on the back...


----------



## Systemlord

I'm purchasing my Asus Maximus Extreme and Corsair Dominator GT this week and a friend told me to be sure the Ram is spec to run at no more than 1.5v, he told me that the IVB memory controller is sensitive to higher voltages above 1.5v, is there any truth in it?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Still no one in South Africa who has the MVF in stock. This is pretty frustrating. Amazon takes 6 weeks to ship it out here.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm purchasing my Asus Maximus Extreme and Corsair Dominator GT this week and a friend told me to be sure the Ram is spec to run at no more than 1.5v, he told me that the IVB memory controller is sensitive to higher voltages above 1.5v, is there any truth in it?


The ram I have is 1.65v @ 2400 but that's the one u use in the MVG which is my bench comp so not sure is its true since I don't use it everyday but I wouldn't use more then 1.65v for daily use

What's the rating on your RAM ?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> The ram I have is 1.65v @ 2400 but that's the one u use in the MVG which is my bench comp so not sure is its true since I don't use it everyday but I wouldn't use more then 1.65v for daily use
> What's the rating on your RAM ?


Well there's Tested Voltage 1.65V and SPD Voltage 1.5V, I don't understand this at all.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Oh lord I found a supplier. They're getting their stock some time this week and then it's buy buy buy!


----------



## Eric335

Can't wait, my Formula will be here Wednesday









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hammerforged

Got a Maximus V Gene on the way for my sig rig with a new 3770k.

Any suggestions or ideas? It'll be under water.


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Got a Maximus V Gene on the way for my sig rig with a new 3770k.
> Any suggestions or ideas? It'll be under water.


Nice looking rig!


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Got a Maximus V Gene on the way for my sig rig with a new 3770k.
> Any suggestions or ideas? It'll be under water.


Are you going to watecool motherboard too?If yes waht block will you be using?


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Are you going to watecool motherboard too?If yes waht block will you be using?


I wasnt planning on it but I did just see this the other day:

http://www.ekwb.com/news/248/19/Two-new-ASUS-Motherboard-water-blocks-about-to-be-released/



Any real benefits to using a cooling block like this besides looks and lower temps?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I wasnt planning on it but I did just see this the other day:
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/248/19/Two-new-ASUS-Motherboard-water-blocks-about-to-be-released/
> 
> Any real benefits to using a cooling block like this besides looks and lower temps?


Probably more stable OCs. You don't have to get THAT block BTW, any block for a Maximus IV Gene will fit as well.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I wasnt planning on it but I did just see this the other day:
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/248/19/Two-new-ASUS-Motherboard-water-blocks-about-to-be-released/
> 
> Any real benefits to using a cooling block like this besides looks and lower temps?


Many say that sb chipsets vrm/mosfet etc. don't get that hot but when I touch them they are!I really like the new blocks from ek but if I find some cheaper one I will pick them.I'm also thinking about watercooling the southbridge but it would be a bit difficult because of the gpu...


----------



## Lrs3329

just got the v extreme and the 2700k but dont know anything as far as settings im try to clock mine between 4.0 and 4.6 can someone share there bios settings with me i have a corsair h100 for cooling


----------



## ripsaw

New EK blocks. Maximus V extreme- 1 block covers everything on board
Maximus V Formula - 2 blocks whole board
http://www.ekwb.com/news/260/19/New-ASUS-Maximus-V-series-blocks-to-be-released/
Think i'm going for the extreme.


----------



## Systemlord

I wonder if Koolance has an answer to EK's full board water block for the Maximus V Extreme?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm purchasing my Asus Maximus Extreme and Corsair Dominator GT this week and a friend told me to be sure the Ram is spec to run at no more than 1.5v, he told me that the IVB memory controller is sensitive to higher voltages above 1.5v, is there any truth in it?


You ll have no problem at all. You can run mem up to 1.65-1.67v for daily use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Since I got my Maximus V Formula I have used my sound card on the very first X4 slot on the motherboard with no problems. Well, just today I decided to move it to the bottom x1 slot for aesthetic purposes and I am having problems with the sound. Does anyone have any ideas?


You have to reinstall drivers i guess.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> You have to reinstall drivers i guess.


I reinstalled Windows and drivers and issues still remain.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I reinstalled Windows and drivers and issues still remain.


That's strange we have absolutely the same sound cards and I never had any problem with a sound when my card in the lowest PCI-E 1.
What drivers are you using? I'm using PAX PCIe Titanium Driver ALL OS 2012 V1.00 and it works great for me.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> That's strange we have absolutely the same sound cards and I never had any problem with a sound when my card in the lowest PCI-E 1.
> What drivers are you using? I'm using PAX PCIe Titanium Driver ALL OS 2012 V1.00 and it works great for me.


Im using the latest from Creative. Where did you get that one from? Also, the only problem I have is when switching modes. When I switch modes, while something is playing, the sound will shut off untilI reboot. This problem does not occur on the top x4 slot.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> You ll have no problem at all. You can run mem up to 1.65-1.67v for daily use.


Excellent thank you for the response! I'm now an official owner of an ASUS Maximus V Extreme MB and Corsair Dominator GT's, I will run the GT's at there tested speed 1866MHz 9-9-9-24 1T @1.65V unless I can away with less voltage. I'm assuming that I don't need a discrete graphics card to get video to my monitor using my 3770K (IGPU) paired with the M5E board, correct me if I'm wrong.

I also noticed two additional 4-pin and 6-pin power connectors one next to the 8-pin CPU power connector on the MB and the other under the CPU socket area towards the rear of the MB, what would those be used for? I'm assuming at least one of those is for the PCIe 3.3V generator.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I wonder if Koolance has an answer to EK's full board water block for the Maximus V Extreme?


i'd like as many options as possible too


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> i'd like as many options as possible too


I'm just like a little kid on Christmas Eve, I keep on checking EK's site for more news of a release date.







It looks like they've released the mosfet blocks already.








I want to go full board with my M5E tho.


----------



## Eric335

Just installed the Maximus V Formula into my Switch 810. Build log will be coming soon.

I absolutely love this motherboard, but what i love equally as much, is the ASUS AI Suite II. The board and the software are just awesome!


----------



## VHJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VHJC*
> 
> Hey! This is my first post on this forum, and what better than post a pic of my new Maximus V Gene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please add me to the club!


Hey!!! Please don't forget me


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Cool beans; can you get me a linked CPU-Z with your screenname? Or pic of the comp with your screenname written on a piece of paper?


Here you go sir... Just ordered my EK water loop with RED UV coolant, going to put the board in the loop since the block is begging me to make full use of it


----------



## HighwayStar

Hey guys I'm about to pull the trigger on the MVF. How does the onboard audio compare to Asus Xonar DGX?


----------



## domt5chord

I am a new owner of a Maximus V Formula, and I was wondering what Bios I should flash to...and how many downloads I'm going to have to hit up to update all the drivers fro the board...any help will be greatly apprecaited!


----------



## TPE-331

Gentelmen, the mosfet blocks for the Max V are almost sold out on the EK site, go get them while you can.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have a question about fan headers on the MVE:

My system is using two temporary parts until I get my Case Labs case and CPU water block purchased this fall. For now I am using a HAF XM case and the stock included Intel 3770 CPU cooler.

I wired it up the the other day and I did not want to place the CPU Fan 4 pin cable in the CPU spot, I am using all 8 headers and I just did not want to place the wire there for neatness sake. I have 3 fans in the ceiling and I needed all those upper headers for those. So I placed the CPU fan cable into a header near the exhaust port.

The CPU fan does not run at full speed all the time, sometimes it even turns off when it is ok temp wise. Basically it seems to be the same as if I plugged it into the correct spot, which has me wondering...

With the MVE is a being so advanced, is the board smart enough to realize where the CPU fan is plugged in or does it just not matter in this day and age? Well I will be water cooling soon, so I guess it does not matter, but I can't hurt the CPU with this fan arrangement can I?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I have a question about fan headers on the MVE:
> My system is using two temporary parts until I get my Case Labs case and CPU water block purchased this fall. For now I am using a HAF XM case and the stock included Intel 3770 CPU cooler.
> I wired it up the the other day and I did not want to place the CPU Fan 4 pin cable in the CPU spot, I am using all 8 headers and I just did not want to place the wire there for neatness sake. I have 3 fans in the ceiling and I needed all those upper headers for those. So I placed the CPU fan cable into a header near the exhaust port.
> The CPU fan does not run at full speed all the time, sometimes it even turns off when it is ok temp wise. Basically it seems to be the same as if I plugged it into the correct spot, which has me wondering...
> With the MVE is a being so advanced, is the board smart enough to realize where the CPU fan is plugged in or does it just not matter in this day and age? Well I will be water cooling soon, so I guess it does not matter, but I can't hurt the CPU with this fan arrangement can I?


.

did you desable the speed control in the bios ?


----------



## domt5chord

I've got my MVF - but I'm waiting on the case and cooling - so I've hooked it up as a test bench. Should I take pictures of it on the bench?


----------



## Systemlord

Question here about 3770K iGPU, is it possible to get video to my (M5E) monitor without the need for a discrete graphics card? I don't plan on adding one right away as I don't plan on installing the water blocks for at least a month or two.

Thanks


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Question here about 3770K iGPU, is it possible to get video to my (M5E) monitor without the need for a discrete graphics card? I don't plan on adding one right away as I don't plan on installing the water blocks for at least a month or two.
> Thanks


you need a hdmi to dvi or hdmi to hdmi


----------



## domt5chord

Here's my MoBo - I don't have a case yet


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> you need a hdmi to dvi or hdmi to hdmi


I believe the M5E comes with a DVI to HDMI adapter.


----------



## [Adz]

Maximus V Gene owner here. I'll post proof later, I haven't booted up yet.

Got a question though:
Next to the CPU fan headers, there's a 3-pin header. I can't find any documentation to say what it is. I thought it's another fan header, but everywhere I look, it says that the Gene has 3 fan headers, which matches up with the documentation.
I was going to connect my chassis fan to it, but I don't wanna risk it without knowing what it does.
Any ideas?


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi!

I've have bought and built my new config about 4 month ago, it worked correctly till today morning. Yesterday evening I've shut down the computer. MOBO: Maximus V Gene. Today morning I wanted to switch it on, but after pushing the power button, hdds turn on, but it stopes with the Q code 67.

63-67 - Installation of the PCH Runtime Services
CPU DXE initialization is started

I've Corsair Vengeance 4 x 4GB 1600 mhz black Low Profile.
Ive pushed the cmos clear button a lot, unplugged the power cable, get the battery out, tooked some rams out, but still have the same problem.

(Maximus V Gene, 3770K, 6950, 4x4gb vengeance lp, ssd)

Any help or suggestion?

THX


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Maximus V Gene owner here. I'll post proof later, I haven't booted up yet.
> Got a question though:
> Next to the CPU fan headers, there's a 3-pin header. I can't find any documentation to say what it is. I thought it's another fan header, but everywhere I look, it says that the Gene has 3 fan headers, which matches up with the documentation.
> I was going to connect my chassis fan to it, but I don't wanna risk it without knowing what it does.
> Any ideas?


I can't remember what it is, but it's not a fan header. The other fan header is between the 4th RAM slot and the 24 pin ATX power socket.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Hi!
> I've have bought and built my new config about 4 month ago, it worked correctly till today morning. Yesterday evening I've shut down the computer. MOBO: Maximus V Gene. Today morning I wanted to switch it on, but after pushing the power button, hdds turn on, but it stopes with the Q code 67.
> 63-67 - Installation of the PCH Runtime Services
> CPU DXE initialization is started
> I've Corsair Vengeance 4 x 4GB 1600 mhz black Low Profile.
> Ive pushed the cmos clear button a lot, unplugged the power cable, get the battery out, tooked some rams out, but still have the same problem.
> (Maximus V Gene, 3770K, 6950, 4x4gb vengeance lp, ssd)
> Any help or suggestion?
> THX


Are you momentarily pushing it or holding it in? You have to hold it ~5 sec to clear the CMOS.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Are you momentarily pushing it or holding it in? You have to hold it ~5 sec to clear the CMOS.


Yes I hold it.
But still the code 67.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I can't remember what it is, but it's not a fan header. The other fan header is between the 4th RAM slot and the 24 pin ATX power socket.


Okay, thanks.
I wired it up to the CHA_FAN header next to the ATX power socket instead, but when I take it all apart to add my water cooling I'm going to have to rotate the intake fan to give more cable length to tidy properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Yes I hold it.
> But still the code 67.


Try reseating your RAM and then CPU.


----------



## Essenbe

Is this enough to get me in the club?



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I believe the M5E comes with a DVI to HDMI adapter.


you can use that also


----------



## HighwayStar

about to install this guy.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Is this enough to get me in the club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828


YES!







Got you and Highwaystar added.


----------



## HighwayStar

ROFL! I feel like I just got trolled hard by Asus. I got the board and everything installed and wires neat. Went to install wifi adapter and surprise surprise ! It can only be threaded from behind


----------



## MaN227

I wonder if those that have a MVF *Thunder FX* feel that it is worth the extra money they ask for it over the standard MVF?

My guess is it would not be worth the money you are paying for it, with that one hundred dollars better spent elsewhere in the build , perhaps put towards buying a good audio card or other amp/dac.

I watch JJ in the motherboards.xxx video go on at length about how great the on board audio solution they have is, and when it came to the thunderfx , it seems mostly he talks about the mic backgroud noise muting feature and using it for your 360 and such, and not so much about what is actually inside that you are paying 100 dollars for.

as an example look here http://usa.asus.com/Multimedia/Audio_Cards/Xonar_Essence_STX/#specifications

many details of this very good asus card, which lets you know they have the know how to build a good audio product, yet what the thunderfx has under the hood is a mystery , I literally can find NO info on this unit.
















but, but I would love to hear the thoughts you all have on the thunderfx unit itself and your experience with it. Also, if you have listened to music with any other amp's/dac's.

this MVF board is high on my list at this point, so I'm quite curious the experiences/thoughts you all have about it, I'm in no way sold on the thunderfx sku









Peace,
MaN227


----------



## HighwayStar

Anyone know what code 80 is? I have no issues with my MVF other than it's throwing Q code 80







?


----------



## [Adz]

There's no 80 in the manual, but there is a B0.
B0: Runtime set virtual address map begin.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> ROFL! I feel like I just got trolled hard by Asus. I got the board and everything installed and wires neat. Went to install wifi adapter and surprise surprise ! It can only be threaded from behind


Same here. I guess it pays to read the manual, which I rarely ever do. After I figured that out, I looked it up in the manual and sure enough, it shows that. But, I'm not taking the motherboard out to install the wi-fi card.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Came from a Maximus IV Gene.


----------



## [Adz]

Just to be sure, the included card doesn't actually have the WiFi card on it, that's separate, right?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Just to be sure, the included card doesn't actually have the WiFi card on it, that's separate, right?


Mine came with a WiFi card. I couldn't get it working though, so I went back to using the USB WiFi adapter I had already bought.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Just to be sure, the included card doesn't actually have the WiFi card on it, that's separate, right?


the Gene that you and I have does not, but the Formula and Extreme do.


----------



## Granzon

Maximus v extreme


12080006 by exsssss, on Flickr


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Same here. I guess it pays to read the manual, which I rarely ever do. After I figured that out, I looked it up in the manual and sure enough, it shows that. But, I'm not taking the motherboard out to install the wi-fi card.


What's bad about my situation tho is I actually read it lol. It just doesnt mention it till pretty much near the end.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> the Gene that you and I have does not, but the Formula and Extreme do.


Gah. Thanks.
I'm contemplating getting an Intel 6235, but I don't know if it has the antenna with it or not.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Gah. Thanks.
> I'm contemplating getting an Intel 6235, but I don't know if it has the antenna with it or not.


If you don't need bluetooth get this one
Intel® Centrino® Ultimate-N 6300
they can be found on ebay easily








If you need bluetooth,then 6235 is a nice choice









Although I'm tired of wireless and running cables to every pc is not an option.So for the first time I will try powerline,specifically tp link 511 (half gigabit is the best I found for 35 euros per kit only)


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> If you don't need bluetooth get this one
> Intel® Centrino® Ultimate-N 6300
> they can be found on ebay easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need bluetooth,then 6235 is a nice choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm tired of wireless and running cables to every pc is not an option.So for the first time I will try powerline,specifically tp link 511 (half gigabit is the best I found for 35 euros per kit only)


Bluetooth isn't really a requirement, just thought it'd be nice to have.
I would buy the 6300 right now, but I don't know where to get antennas. It'd be useless without them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

My pic is crappy, but......



You can sort of make it out

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2513290

Here is the CPU validation


----------



## Crooksy

Add me up!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me up!


Sure! but I need a pic of the board as well please.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Add me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! but I need a pic of the board as well please.
Click to expand...


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Bluetooth isn't really a requirement, just thought it'd be nice to have.
> I would buy the 6300 right now, but I don't know where to get antennas. It'd be useless without them.


search ebay.They are called sma or smb adapter...Usually sellers that have wireless products sell antennas/conntectors too


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> search ebay.They are called sma or smb adapter...Usually sellers that have wireless products sell antennas/conntectors too


Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## Neo Zuko

BTW, that WiFi antenna is hard to clip on after the fact, I remembered to screw in the back part that connects to the antenna wires beforehand, but the little clips that clip on the actual card, clip those first as well, I spent half an hour trying to clip those on with very little finger room.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> BTW, that WiFi antenna is hard to clip on after the fact, I remembered to screw in the back part that connects to the antenna wires beforehand, but the little clips that clip on the actual card, clip those first as well, I spent half an hour trying to clip those on with very little finger room.


The way I did it was by unscrewing the board and I let that corner hang out of the cut out tray.then I slid the case to the end of the table and did it under neath lol. It beat having to take out the h100+ fans etc.


----------



## theknappkin

Loving my Maximus V Formula!!!
Heres my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514385
My first time build! Love it.









2012-09-07 21.35.54.jpg 613k .jpg file


----------



## HighwayStar

Got an issue here with my MVF. I shut down my pc to install a dust filter. Went to boot up and no dice. Lights come on the board but it even try to post now. After rechecking all connections I turn on power supply and lights sort of flickered once and then stayed on. Still won't do anything. I just broke her down and put her on a box. Going to reseat the CPU and try to reset it. I took the battery out but I've never reset CMOS before is there Anything else to it?. Gonna try to get it to post with bare minimums. The only spare parts I can try are my other board that this one replaced. Will try that one iff I can't get anything on th MVF to rule out possibilities.

I'm kinda blowed right now









Disregegard I got it to post


----------



## TriStarGod

Hey guys,
I recently bought a Maximus V Gene (will post pics and stats later) and I heard that Intel has released an update that allows RAID0 configuration for SSDs. I was wondering if and when a similar update will come for the ROG boards.

Thanks


----------



## [Adz]

Umm, since when has it not been possible to stripe SSDs. My old P45 board had my SSDs striped


----------



## Systemlord

It's official I'm the proud owner of an ASUS Maximus V Extreme, it will be air cooled until it's proven itself worthy of a full coverage water block from EK or whoever has them out at the time.


----------



## Essenbe

Congratulations Systemlord. You'll enjoy the new waterblock, it will prove to be worthy of one.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriStarGod*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I recently bought a Maximus V Gene (will post pics and stats later) and I heard that Intel has released an update that allows RAID0 configuration for SSDs. I was wondering if and when a similar update will come for the ROG boards.
> Thanks


The latest intel rst drivers support TRIM in raid-0.So you ssd won't degrade that much if they are in an array


----------



## domt5chord

So...I have a question:

I have the Maximus V Formula board - I'm using it on a test bench until my case arrives - and after every shutdown for the evening, it takes a few presses of the start button to get it to power on to the desktop - any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domt5chord*
> 
> So...I have a question:
> I have the Maximus V Formula board - I'm using it on a test bench until my case arrives - and after every shutdown for the evening, it takes a few presses of the start button to get it to power on to the desktop - any ideas on what could be causing this?


You probably have the same problem I did. I cleared the cmos and it booted up. Some say that the wifi card can be a problem too so try taking it off.


----------



## domt5chord

Highway -

The thing is - I haven't done anythign with the Bios - and I'm not using the wifi card...









But I'll try that...it boots up after a few tries at turning it on and hitting the reset button..


----------



## TriStarGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> The latest intel rst drivers support TRIM in raid-0.So you ssd won't degrade that much if they are in an array


Isn't a BIOS update necessary for TRIM support for RAID 0 configs? I mean, how else did Anandtech provide trim support for a raid 0 config of 2 Samsung 830s? Does Samsung 830s use intel software?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriStarGod*
> 
> Isn't a BIOS update necessary for TRIM support for RAID 0 configs? I mean, how else did Anandtech provide trim support for a raid 0 config of 2 Samsung 830s? Does Samsung 830s use intel software?


It's not software for ssd.It's Intel's drivers for its chipset (z77 for example)You just install them in os


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> The latest intel rst drivers support TRIM in raid-0.So you ssd won't degrade that much if they are in an array


Which drivers are they?
If I recall correctly, there was the big announcement that it will support TRIM in RAID, and everyone got excited, but then a few weeks later they clarified that what they actually meant was that while the motherboard is in RAID mode, TRIM will still work on non-RAID drives; it wouldn't work on RAID member drives.
Has that changed?


----------



## Erixx

Hi,

Since my last post some time ago I didn't have much time to be on the forum (work and certification exams) but I have made some changes to my system and filled out my rig.
All together the machine becomes quite nice even though I want to add watercooling to the graphic cards, the Image blow shows my system as it is at this moment (sry for the qualitty of the pictures but I only have a camera on my mobile)





I have added 32 GB Kingston Hyper X blue memory (KHX1600C10D3B1K2/16G) to my system and replace the i73770 cpu with an i73770K one . http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C10D3B1K2_16G.pdf and bought an Antec case.


----------



## [Adz]

You're definitely going to need an external loop without a doubt. A 240mm or 360mm rad out the back and a drive bay reservoir with an integrated pump like the XSPC X2O series.
Oh, and a lot of cable management work. Antec 900/902 is horrendous for cable management.


----------



## Erixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> You're definitely going to need an external loop without a doubt. A 240mm or 360mm rad out the back and a drive bay reservoir with an integrated pump like the XSPC X2O series.
> Oh, and a lot of cable management work. Antec 900/902 is horrendous for cable management.


Hi [Adz],

I was thinking about using the Tank-O-Matic reservoir , it's hight is 28 cm and width 5 cm and I think about mounting it on the outside of the case, it has a volume of240 ml cooling liquid


As pump I want to use the EHEIM pump


If possible to mount the INNOVAGRAPH-O-MATIK VGA-COOLER on my GTX-670 cards i want to use this VGA cooler



for getting information on the temperature of the cooling system I want to use the Innovatek LCD thermometer



At this moment I have the Kuhler H20 watercooling for the processor with an inside mounted radiator and fan and I think I will keep this cooling part apart from the other cooling components.

Regarding the cable management in this Antec 900 two case you are right that is horrible but I'm going to try to make it as clean as possible.


----------



## [Adz]

One key thing you left out: the radiator for your custom loop; where do you plan to put that?


----------



## Erixx

I want to use a Innovatek BI GTX 240 LX with two 20 mm fans and I want to put it on the outside of the case (right side)


----------



## [Adz]

That seems like it's doable. Good luck!


----------



## Erixx

Thanks !


----------



## Weeder140

Hey, guys. I'm finishing up my rig and am really interested in the formula. Does anyone know if it would fit in a fractal define r4? I think it should. I know it's technically an eatx board and that case is only compatible with atx, but there's a half inch diff between the atx standard dimensions and the listed width of the formula (9.6 in vs 10.1 in).

Thanks.


----------



## [Adz]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520867

http://i.imgur.com/UcJKI.jpg


----------



## ripsaw

Quick question for all you maximus V owners. Before i pull the trigger on the MVE, ive read some conflicting reports of it working/ not working with pci_e2.0. I have 2 GTX 580s right now, am i looking at a headache trying to get them to work? If so i might wait untill i can buy new GPUs (660ti perhaps). MVE is in my cart and ready to pay for , its like 520cdn witha g540 and after taxes shipping lol. Thankyou.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Quick question for all you maximus V owners. Before i pull the trigger on the MVE, ive read some conflicting reports of it working/ not working with pci_e2.0. I have 2 GTX 580s right now, am i looking at a headache trying to get them to work? If so i might wait untill i can buy new GPUs (660ti perhaps). MVE is in my cart and ready to pay for , its like 520cdn witha g540 and after taxes shipping lol. Thankyou.


Shouldn't have any problems. It's PCIE 2.0 compatible as well. Many of our members have PCIE 2.0 cards.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erixx*
> 
> Hi [Adz],
> I was thinking about using the Tank-O-Matic reservoir , it's hight is 28 cm and width 5 cm and I think about mounting it on the outside of the case, it has a volume of240 ml cooling liquid
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As pump I want to use the EHEIM pump
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If possible to mount the INNOVAGRAPH-O-MATIK VGA-COOLER on my GTX-670 cards i want to use this VGA cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for getting information on the temperature of the cooling system I want to use the Innovatek LCD thermometer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this moment I have the Kuhler H20 watercooling for the processor with an inside mounted radiator and fan and I think I will keep this cooling part apart from the other cooling components.
> Regarding the cable management in this Antec 900 two case you are right that is horrible but I'm going to try to make it as clean as possible.


Before you splurge on W?C gear, I'd recommend getting a different case with better cable management, and room, if you want to put the whole loop in the case later. I paid $120 for my NZXT Phantom, and while it is heavily modded, it natively has a good amount of rad space, with and without the HDD racks inside. If you take those out, there's a lot more room for radfs. I'm putting 2 480x120mm Swiftech rads in mine, but it took a bit of work to get them to fit. 3 240mm rads is easily doable though.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Shouldn't have any problems. It's PCIE 2.0 compatible as well. Many of our members have PCIE 2.0 cards.


Thanx. Being a case modder, what do you think about this as a starting point for test bench style build?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Thanx. Being a case modder, what do you think about this as a starting point for test bench style build?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seeing as my comp is sittin on a bookstand while I work on my case, I can say that I like it a lot







.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Seeing as my comp is sittin on a bookstand while I work on my case, I can say that I like it a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hard drive/ optical bay/ psu supports removed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








This is what my MVE is going to start out life in








Started Mockup, added plywood and lag bolts(all i had) Looks like ill need to support psu somehow


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Hard drive/ optical bay/ psu supports removed
> 
> 
> This is what my MVE is going to start out life in


NICE. Have you read my build log lately? I updated it yesterday.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> NICE. Have you read my build log lately? I updated it yesterday.


Thanx...that's it til i get some more time. Many kids and many jobs....not much time for hobby lol. Will pull trigger on MVE tonite. I'll Check your build log too.


----------



## Siamak8286

I have installed a brand new Samsung 830 SSD on a Maximus V Extreme board, I see the latest RST drivers on Asus driver page is 11.1.0.1006 but the actual latest RST is 11.6.0.1030, so my question is which one is recommended to install? Also most of the Drivers on Asus page such as intel Management Engine, intel chipset are outdated, is there a place to have all the updated Drivers for MVE in one place?


----------



## rexbinary

Hi all! Please add me! Thanks! Maximus V GENE




Liquid Cooler! by rexbinary, on Flickr


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siamak8286*
> 
> I have installed a brand new Samsung 830 SSD on a Maximus V Extreme board, I see the latest RST drivers on Asus driver page is 11.1.0.1006 but the actual latest RST is 11.6.0.1030, so my question is which one is recommended to install? Also most of the Drivers on Asus page such as intel Management Engine, intel chipset are outdated, is there a place to have all the updated Drivers for MVE in one place?


You can try the Intel Driver Downloads. Let them scan and they will tell you if there is a newer one.


----------



## Chiraq

Maybe I'm blind but where do you base clock ratio on the M5G? I can only find the turbo clock ratios. Is the turbo clock ratios the way to OC? Sorry haven't OCd since the Q9550 was hawt....lol


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> Maybe I'm blind but where do you base clock ratio on the M5G? I can only find the turbo clock ratios. Is the turbo clock ratios the way to OC? Sorry haven't OCd since the Q9550 was hawt....lol


You really want to read this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> Maybe I'm blind but where do you base clock ratio on the M5G? I can only find the turbo clock ratios. Is the turbo clock ratios the way to OC? Sorry haven't OCd since the Q9550 was hawt....lol


That's a good read. But it's the 4th item down in the OC tweeker BCLK/PEG Frequency. Not used much, if at all with Sandy or Ivy Bridge.


----------



## ripsaw

well after mulling over decision between MVE and MVF for an additional 2 days, i just bought MVE. Should be here tomorrow, will post pic + cpu-z validation when it arrives.

Edit: trying to create new rig, but MVE isn't in product database. MVF and MVG are...








Edit: figured out how to add products...


----------



## Systemlord

Tomorrow is the big day where I will first attempt to fire up my Asus Maximus V Extreme, should I update my BIOS before or after OS install? Also which is the recommended BIOS version for my M5E? Prefer a stable version over a buggy one.

Appreciate it!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Tomorrow is the big day where I will first attempt to fire up my Asus Maximus V Extreme, should I update my BIOS before or after OS install? Also which is the recommended BIOS version for my M5E? Prefer a stable version over a buggy one.
> Appreciate it!


I should also be doing this tomorrow, and i also would like to know which bios is better 0704, or 0604.


----------



## Essenbe

I'm running the latest Bios, 0704 and have had no troubles. I can't speak to 0604, I updated mine when I first got it.


----------



## Systemlord

I think I'll wait to see what BIOS came with the board first, don't want to flash the same BIOS version twice! My M5E has two little chips down nearest to the last red PCIe x8 slot that looks like there removable since it appears they have eight metal prongs each, are those the dual BIOS chips? And if can I simply send in a bricked BIOS should this ever happen?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I think I'll wait to see what BIOS came with the board first, don't want to flash the same BIOS version twice! My M5E has two little chips down nearest to the last red PCIe x8 slot that looks like there removable since it appears they have eight metal prongs each, are those the dual BIOS chips? And if can I simply send in a bricked BIOS should this ever happen?


No the MVE should have a switch to switch between bios 1 and bios 2 chip

So you can have two different bios on each chip and use 1 or 2


----------



## ripsaw

Its here.....


now to build it


----------



## Systemlord

Fired up my Asus Maximus V Extreme and while I was in BIOS setting I got a code 08 System Agent initalization after microcode loading and AE Legacy Boot event when asked to insert media disc, while it's nice to have these codes it would be nice if I knew what to do about it them!

Also under two of my VGA 1/2 were changing from white to red, I'm guessing red is a bad thing! Anyone know what it means. I would like to resolve these error codes before attempting an install of Windows 7 Ultimate! Are there any settings in the BIOS that need special attention before the final installation of Windows 7 Ultimate?


----------



## ripsaw

Up and running. Had to pull psu from my other rig (960t) cuz the one my friend gave me was toast. So then i pulled the ssd too. New install, i could swear its quicker than my 960t with celeron processor and half the ram, and no video card. Awesome.


----------



## Renairy

Does anyone know how to use the multimeter for the voltage points on the maximus v ?
Is it red on *CPU* and black on *GRND* ?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I understand that there's an extra BIOS in case I screw #1 BIOS up, but my question is can you send them in to be replaced without have to send in the entire motherboard?


Yes.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Look good, but I was wondering if you were really going to use all the additional features of the Extreme over the Formula. If you aren't, I'd return that and either spend it in better cooling, GPU, SSD, or just save money.


Who r u? his dad? This ....is....OCN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Kicks u Spartan style*


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Yes.


Wow this must save manufactures some serious money in RMA's!


----------



## Chiraq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> You really want to read this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Lotsa good info there, thanks The settings he suggests dont work on my rig though. DIdn't boot and didn't even POST sometimes. But I'm starting to get the IB now.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> Lotsa good info there, thanks The settings he suggests dont work on my rig though. DIdn't boot and didn't even POST sometimes. But I'm starting to get the IB now.


No problem. Settings you'll have to tweak to find what works for you, but you mentioned changing the base clock which isn't something you want to do on SB or IB so I thought I'd better post that.


----------



## Roman736

Add me to the club!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> Add me to the club!


Sound good Roman, all I need is either a picture with piece of paper with your screenname on it next to the board, or a CPU-Z of the board, since you've posted a picture of it already. Then I can get you added.


----------



## ripsaw

this may seem kinda off topic, but how do i add the club to my signature?


----------



## Phelan

add this to your sig:

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-gene-formula-extreme-owners-club"][SIZE="3"]Official ROG Maximus V (Gene, Formula, Extreme) Owners Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

BTW I added that to my initial post







.


----------



## ripsaw

thankyou!


----------



## Chiraq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> No problem. Settings you'll have to tweak to find what works for you, but you mentioned changing the base clock which isn't something you want to do on SB or IB so I thought I'd better post that.


Yeah I think I get the IB a bit more now. I knew what the BCLK is, it was just a clumsy way of asking if there was a multiplier adjustment for the stock speed as well as turbo mode. Bad wording. Still cant find a setting for adjusting multi outside of turbo though so if there is, I truly am blind lol.


----------



## TheNovice

Hi all,

I am about to upgrade to a new MB with all the related stuff.
My system really needs it!
I have settled on either the Maximus V Formula ThunderFX or the Sabertooth Z77 - leaning heavily towards the Maximus









Been searching a lot of threads regarding Fan Expert II
But none of these have really answered my questions.
The Maximus V user manual did not help much either.
I guess you - the owners are the experts









Does Fan Expert II control all fan headers on the board?
I presume the CPU fan headers are "related" to the CPU temp. But what about the rest of the fan headers.
Does the board have more temp sensors/readings like the Sabertooth for the rest of the fan headers to "relate" to?
Or does all fan headers "only relate" to the CPU temp? (unless optional temp sensors are installed)

Formaula has 8 fan headers: CPU, CPU_OPT, OPT_FAN 1-3, CHA_FAN 1-3

So basically my main question:
Can i control ALL fan headers individually (custom profiles etc.) related to CPU temp or will i need additional sensors?
Are there any limitations?

As i understand from reading the user manual and watching a lot of stuff on YouTube regarding Fan Expert II the fans are calibrated to min/max rpm. to react to temp. changes.
Is it be possible to use a Y-splitter in a fan header and have the control of the fans? - In other words calibrate with one fan and then connct the second one via the Y-splitter?

\M


----------



## Chiraq

My experience with Q-fan on the M5G is that they should have informed about the CPU & CPU_OPT headers, as they can only vary the fanspeed IF you use a PWM fan. All 3-pin fans either start and go full blast, or stop. Nothing in between. The chassis fan headers does regulate the speed but since you're asking if ALL fans can be adjusted, I'll have to say maybe, only if you use PWM fans only.

I just grew tired of the whole software Q-fan stuff, it's not smooth sailing and I don't trust it. Bought a fancontroller instead.

Since you're asking about the Formula though, I strongly doubt they have fixed it. It's a pretty similar mobo.


----------



## shaft06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNovice*
> 
> Hi all,
> I am about to upgrade to a new MB with all the related stuff.
> My system really needs it!
> I have settled on either the Maximus V Formula ThunderFX or the Sabertooth Z77 - leaning heavily towards the Maximus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been searching a lot of threads regarding Fan Expert II
> But none of these have really answered my questions.
> The Maximus V user manual did not help much either.
> I guess you - the owners are the experts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Fan Expert II control all fan headers on the board?
> I presume the CPU fan headers are "related" to the CPU temp. But what about the rest of the fan headers.
> Does the board have more temp sensors/readings like the Sabertooth for the rest of the fan headers to "relate" to?
> Or does all fan headers "only relate" to the CPU temp? (unless optional temp sensors are installed)
> Formaula has 8 fan headers: CPU, CPU_OPT, OPT_FAN 1-3, CHA_FAN 1-3
> So basically my main question:
> Can i control ALL fan headers individually (custom profiles etc.) related to CPU temp or will i need additional sensors?
> Are there any limitations?
> As i understand from reading the user manual and watching a lot of stuff on YouTube regarding Fan Expert II the fans are calibrated to min/max rpm. to react to temp. changes.
> Is it be possible to use a Y-splitter in a fan header and have the control of the fans? - In other words calibrate with one fan and then connct the second one via the Y-splitter?
> \M


CHA_FAN headers are based off mobo temps.
OPT_FAN headers each have a temp probe header associated with it.
You can't "relate" either of those to the cpu temp.
You can adjust the fan profile on any fan attached to the motherboard relative to its associated temp reading OR you can just set RPM manually.
The ones attached to CPU must be PWM.
Splitter cables work. I have a Y splitter on a couple. My suggestion is plug them in and THEN run the fan calibrator.

Every once in a while on reboot I've noticed it doesn't load fan profiles properly. Some of them will just default to full speed. I have to open the program and reselect my custom profile.

I have a MVF


----------



## Systemlord

Does anyone know what program will show my VID for my IB CPU?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Does anyone know what program will show my VID for my IB CPU?
> Much appreciated!


Core Temp shows it.


----------



## TheNovice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> CHA_FAN headers are based off mobo temps.
> OPT_FAN headers each have a temp probe header associated with it.
> You can't "relate" either of those to the cpu temp.
> You can adjust the fan profile on any fan attached to the motherboard relative to its associated temp reading OR you can just set RPM manually.
> The ones attached to CPU must be PWM.
> Splitter cables work. I have a Y splitter on a couple. My suggestion is plug them in and THEN run the fan calibrator.
> Every once in a while on reboot I've noticed it doesn't load fan profiles properly. Some of them will just default to full speed. I have to open the program and reselect my custom profile.
> I have a MVF


Thnaks for the info...
Does that mean I can only control the OPT_FAN headers if used in association with a temp probe?

\M


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Core Temp shows it.


I'm running it right now and don't see any VID for my CPU?

*Updated*

I got confused with Real Temp and Core Temp, making some more coffie right now!


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm running it right now and don't see any VID for my CPU?
> *Updated*
> I got confused with Real Temp and Core Temp, making some more coffie right now!


See if this helps


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> See if this helps


My CPU VID keeps changing, isn't it supposed to be at a set value that doesn't change? I have been asked what was my VID but can't give a single answer.


----------



## Essenbe

No, usually it changes with the pressure put on it. It depends on what you're running. I do folding which runs the CPU at 100% and the VID is pretty steady, but when running prime at the same overclock the VID goes up and will fluctuate, the same as the Vcore fluctuates. The vid usually fluctuates on mine about .008 while running Prime.


----------



## Systemlord

How do I manually set stock voltage (vcore) for my CPU if it keeps fluctuating? My vcore voltage fluctuates wildly from .9v-1.26v and my frequency is 1.6GHz - 3.9GHz, do you see my dilemma here? If you ask me what my CPU VID is I will not be able to give you an answer.


----------



## Essenbe

Intel Speedstep decreases the frequency and voltage at idle to CPU freq. 1.6 and Vcore to around 0.9V. When stress is put on the CPU the turbo kicks in and turns freq. of the CPU to 3.9 and Vcore to what it is set at in Bios. You can set your Vcore in bios to manual and it will stay at that vcore, but is pretty wasteful to idle at a higher vcore than necessary. Run Prime 95 blend test and see what your VID and Vcore is. But it may help to read the overclocking guide I linked to first.


----------



## domt5chord

I have a question:

I am a proud MVF owner - however, I've had to RMA the board back to newegg once because of the A2 error that wouldn't go away (Kind of like Lamchop). Now I have a board that works, but a faulty Bluetooth/Wifi card ( Won't let me boot up when it's installed). I can continue to send the board back to try and get a working module. What would y'all in the community do?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domt5chord*
> 
> I have a question:
> I am a proud MVF owner - however, I've had to RMA the board back to newegg once because of the A2 error that wouldn't go away (Kind of like Lamchop). Now I have a board that works, but a faulty Bluetooth/Wifi card ( Won't let me boot up when it's installed). I can continue to send the board back to try and get a working module. What would y'all in the community do?


I have the same issue with my MVE. I guess I don't really need it, so I'm not overly concerned. Although, I did email Asus Tech support today. Don't have a response yet, but I'm not holding my breath. I don't expect much from them. But when you pay extra to get some of these goodies, it's not too much to ask that they work. Not only would mine not boot up with it installed, it reset bios.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Intel Speedstep decreases the frequency and voltage at idle to CPU freq. 1.6 and Vcore to around 0.9V. When stress is put on the CPU the turbo kicks in and turns freq. of the CPU to 3.9 and Vcore to what it is set at in Bios. You can set your Vcore in bios to manual and it will stay at that vcore, but is pretty wasteful to idle at a higher vcore than necessary. Run Prime 95 blend test and see what your VID and Vcore is. But it may help to read the overclocking guide I linked to first.


Which overclocking guide link?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Which overclocking guide link?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


Thank you Essenbe.


----------



## Essenbe

No Problem. I thought I had posted it earlier, but I guess I didn't.


----------



## DOM.

My MVG is going to my main rig tomorrow, getting a asrock formula oc for bench rig

So now I can see of I can get anything past 4.7Ghz stable


----------



## shaft06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNovice*
> 
> Thnaks for the info...
> Does that mean I can only control the OPT_FAN headers if used in association with a temp probe?
> \M


No, you can always set the rpm manually and then just switch between profiles.


----------



## trisx

To MVG user, what casing u guys using at the moment?

Feeling awkward using mid tower. Been hunting for FD Arc Mini but too bad no suppliers bringing it in at my place









Any recommendation from u guys?


----------



## [Adz]

I'm using the TJ08-E, because I wanted an inverted layout. If you want inverted, definitely go for the TJ08-E or the PS07 by Silverstone, depending on your tastes. They're both almost exactly the same; just a few aesthetic differences.


----------



## Migu

Thanks for adding me to the club. I'm looking to get a new wireless router, and I can't seem to find any info stating how fast the wireless connection is for the Maximus V Formula. I know it's dual band 2.4/5 GHz Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, but I'd like to know the speed so I get the proper router (N300, N600, etc.).


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> To MVG user, what casing u guys using at the moment?
> Feeling awkward using mid tower. Been hunting for FD Arc Mini but too bad no suppliers bringing it in at my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendation from u guys?


I have my MVG in a Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed model and I love it. I didn't consider anything other than a mid-tower case, as I had some bad luck in the past with non-standard cases. The nice thing about the 300R Windowed model is the side fans are in the perfect spot to cool the video card(s) on the MVG or probably any mATX mobo. One drawback with the 300R and the MVG is a Corsair H100 cooler will not fit in the top, I tried. And the Corsair H80 will only fit with one fan.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> To MVG user, what casing u guys using at the moment?
> Feeling awkward using mid tower. Been hunting for FD Arc Mini but too bad no suppliers bringing it in at my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendation from u guys?


I picked up a SST-PS07B R which should be here sometime today hopefully not 30mins before I have to go to work like yesterday

But this is going with the MIVG that I'm going to build for my mom same size mb hope it looks as good in the pics and in person I can't wait


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> To MVG user, what casing u guys using at the moment?
> Feeling awkward using mid tower. Been hunting for FD Arc Mini but too bad no suppliers bringing it in at my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendation from u guys?


I was in the same situation as you a few days ago, it was either go with a Fractal Design Arc Mini or go with the Silverstone TJ08-E. And I'm going with the TJ08-E simply because I went with a mATX board and the Arc Mini isn't that much smaller then a mid size tower, The TJ08-E also has a removable motherboard trey and comes with magnetic dust filters (I really needed this) It also looks very professional. If your interested in watercooling the TJ08-E is also great, Check out the Club!


----------



## HighwayStar

Don't know if this belongs here but since its a part of the AI Suite and everyone here has it I figured what the heck







The WIFI-GO remote desktop app that lets you use for phone and tablets as an extended desktop aka another monitor I've been toying around with it a bit. What do you guys use it for?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Don't know if this belongs here but since its a part of the AI Suite and everyone here has it I figured what the heck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WIFI-GO remote desktop app that lets you use for phone and tablets as an extended desktop aka another monitor I've been toying around with it a bit. What do you guys use it for?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wait are you saying that I can connect my Nexus 7 to my PC and use it as a secondary monitor?


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Wait are you saying that I can connect my Nexus 7 to my PC and use it as a secondary monitor?


YEAH....what he said....


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Wait are you saying that I can connect my Nexus 7 to my PC and use it as a secondary monitor?


Yeah that's what I got going on up there








I made a quick video but I left my phone charger at work and it's pretty much dead so I can't upload. Just look on the app marketplace for the wifi-go app.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Yeah that's what I got going on up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a quick video but I left my phone charger at work and it's pretty much dead so I can't upload. Just look on the app marketplace for the wifi-go app.


This changes everything. uhh...


----------



## shankstas

Anyone know if there is a maximum storage capacity limit on the MVF? My old motherboard had a limit of 3TB for the controller. I don't find it in the manual so far. Anyways, I'm planning on adding 6TBs, 2 x 3TB in RAID 1 and the 3rd 3TB on the asmedia controller.


----------



## trisx

I think i might be going with TJ-08 E as well. But only thing i hate bout it is that it cant fit 240 rad like Arc Mini. But anyway, hope I will be happy with the TJ-08 E. Will pick 1 as soon as i got my paycheck for this month


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> I think i might be going with TJ-08 E as well. But only thing i hate bout it is that it cant fit 240 rad like Arc Mini. But anyway, hope I will be happy with the TJ-08 E. Will pick 1 as soon as i got my paycheck for this month


PS07 is almost the same case but fits a 240 rad up front.


----------



## YourPappyz

Hey guys! I can't wait to get my Maximus V Formula board! I am planning to build a new rig in the near future. Already purchased a good amount of water cooling components for the rig and was wondering if I can ask for alittle insight from those owners who have opted to use the Fusion Thermo.

Question: Can you use the bottom most barb on the Fusion Thermo as the inlet and the top most barb as the outlet?

Reason for asking, I have gone through numerous youtube videos and google searches and I always see people set up the top most barb as the inlet.

Thanks!

-Juan


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YourPappyz*
> 
> Hey guys! I can't wait to get my Maximus V Formula board! I am planning to build a new rig in the near future. Already purchased a good amount of water cooling components for the rig and was wondering if I can ask for alittle insight from those owners who have opted to use the Fusion Thermo.
> Question: Can you use the bottom most barb on the Fusion Thermo as the inlet and the top most barb as the outlet?
> Reason for asking, I have gone through numerous youtube videos and google searches and I always see people set up the top most barb as the inlet.
> Thanks!
> -Juan


Supposedly it will work either way, however there is supposed to be a marginal improvement using the bottom as inlet according to this Newegg video, To save you some time it is about 30:20 into the video.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131854


----------



## YourPappyz

Ty for that quick response! +rep


----------



## trisx

My Samsung 830 128Gb just reached my doorstep today









Giving it a run with a fresh win 7 OS. Pretty amazing so far









Next gonna be a TJ-08E to replace my lame CM 430 Elite












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















Add me to user list :thumbs:


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> My Samsung 830 128Gb just reached my doorstep today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving it a run with a fresh win 7 OS. Pretty amazing so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next gonna be a TJ-08E to replace my lame CM 430 Elite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to user list :thumbs:


Is this your first SSD? I'm coming from a WD Raptor to my extremely fast Samsung 830 SSD!









Oh yeah don't forget about Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs!


----------



## trisx

Yes this is my 1st !

Yes before i buy actually already read the Sean SSD optimization thread








Running superbly fast. Coming from a WD Blue to SSD is a amazing jump tho


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> My Samsung 830 128Gb just reached my doorstep today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving it a run with a fresh win 7 OS. Pretty amazing so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next gonna be a TJ-08E to replace my lame CM 430 Elite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to user list :thumbs:


thats funny. i just ordered one of these as well. Should have been here yesterday. Slow shipping, must wait til tuesday (thanksgiving monday)


----------



## tw33k

Just installed my new Maximus V Formula. My 3770K needs less voltage than it did in my Fatal1ty z77 board. Temps are way down as a result.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Just installed my new Maximus V Formula. My 3770K needs less voltage than it did in my Fatal1ty z77 board. Temps are way down as a result.]


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys. I'm not very good with drivers but I recently upgraded my HDD can someone tell me which ones are needed and which I can skip?


----------



## Phelan

Anybody not want their wifi-go module?


----------



## ripsaw

is that the wifi/bluetooth combo card ?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm not very good with drivers but I recently upgraded my HDD can someone tell me which ones are needed and which I can skip?


don't skip drivers.You need drivers for:
sata controllers(intel rst and asmedia)
gpu
usb 3.0
sound card

I can't remember more right now


----------



## ANDMYGUN

It would be awesome if someone could make a list of the drivers we should install, I'm still missing one and not sure which it is. Also anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## spyder66

Hello, sometimes my motherboard turns off and restarts by itself. Someone has any idea?


----------



## [Adz]

Have you tried turning it off and on aga-- oh wait. Nevermind.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> Hello, sometimes my motherboard turns off and restarts by itself. Someone has any idea?


Is your 8 pin connected?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Have you tried turning it off and on aga-- oh wait. Nevermind.


Ahaha. Thank you for making my day!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Sorry for the double post but should I install the graphics drivers even if I use a GTX 670? I can't put my computer to sleep so I'm thinking it's a graphics problem as that's what all my searching's have came up.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> It would be awesome if someone could make a list of the drivers we should install, I'm still missing one and not sure which it is. Also anyone know how to fix this?


Install the ASMEDIA SATA drivers? Don't think you can boot from the asmedia ports either. I Installed ALL drivers that came with my board, just changed SSD's, fresh install. No Problems. My boot drives are connected to the red INTEL ports. I Have MVE, but i think this applies to the MVG too.

EDIT: This applies to the graphics driver as well. Intel driver is installed, so is GEFORCE driver for my 580. All works well.
EDIT: Current drivers for GENE http://ca.asus.com/en/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#download


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> is that the wifi/bluetooth combo card ?


yeah that's it.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> yeah that's it.


Still haven't tried it out. Let me give it a 'wifi-go' and ill let you know


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Still haven't tried it out. Let me give it a 'wifi-go' and ill let you know


lol. can do. I have a nice dual-band router and a crappy usb network stick lol. Then again I have crappy internets at the moment as well, but that will change soon. Mainly I just want one to have it in the case instead of sticking out the back.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Install the ASMEDIA SATA drivers? Don't think you can boot from the asmedia ports either. I Installed ALL drivers that came with my board, just changed SSD's, fresh install. No Problems. My boot drives are connected to the red INTEL ports. I Have MVE, but i think this applies to the MVG too.
> EDIT: This applies to the graphics driver as well. Intel driver is installed, so is GEFORCE driver for my 580. All works well.
> EDIT: Current drivers for GENE http://ca.asus.com/en/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#download


Thanks I switched the Sata cable to Sata 3 (black) and it's gone now.

Thought I'm having another problem now, I installed the onboard graphics drivers and I can put my PC to sleep now but everytime I restart I get a igfxtrey.exe along with 2 other popups that make me run them. Anyway to disable this?

Edit these are the popups I'm getting -

igfxtrey.exe
hkcmd.exe
igfxpers.exe


----------



## ripsaw

i also disabled all c-states in bios...dunno if that helps. Mine goes to/wakes from sleep fine...sounds like all 3 of those are optional, so u should be able to disable them somehow if necessary.


----------



## Moneo

I'm looking at picking this board up to go with a 3770k and a Hyper 212+, does anybody know if the 212+ would cover the illuminated Republic of Gamers logo?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Alright guys I fixed a few of my issues.

1. For some reason I couldn't put my PC to sleep I then installed the onboard graphics drivers and now it works.

2. After installing the onboard graphics drivers I ran into a issue when starting up my PC, I kept getting popups to run igfxtray.exe, hkcmd.exe & igfxpers.exe. I fixed this by unchecking "Always ask before opening this file" so far so good.

I hope I can help others who are running in to these problems aswell. Have a good one!


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> I'm looking at picking this board up to go with a 3770k and a Hyper 212+, does anybody know if the 212+ would cover the illuminated Republic of Gamers logo?


Im using 212 EVO on my MVG and it doesnt cover the logo









Only my GC is covering the ROG logo


----------



## GenesisZero

Lemme join le club !


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Im using 212 EVO on my MVG and it doesnt cover the logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only my GC is covering the ROG logo


Ah thanks for the response but I should have been more clear, I was talking about the Formula.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Ah thanks for the response but I should have been more clear, I was talking about the Formula.


Did a measurement on my extreme. different heatsink same location. Looks like it WILL cover it, at least with front to back orientation. Up and down MIGHT fit


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Did a measurement on my extreme. different heatsink same location. Looks like it WILL cover it, at least with front to back orientation. Up and down MIGHT fit


Thanks for measuring, I was worried about it covering it. I guess I'll pick up a H100.


----------



## andytom69

hey guys...
........my work


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> hey guys...
> ........my work


Is it corsair platinum ?


----------



## c900712

Add me to the club


----------



## CalypsoRaz

My 3770K arrived yesterday, my RayStorm will today and my MVE will Monday. Woo


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Add me to the club


R u using Samsung 30nm ? How far can u push it on your Formula?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Thanks for measuring, I was worried about it covering it. I guess I'll pick up a H100.


good call. h100 looks good on my other board...just need to find a new case or mod my ghetto test bench to accept it. Or custom loop...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm wondering if I should update my bios? I'm currently using the 0402 version. If I should, how does one update the bios?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm wondering if I should update my bios? I'm currently using the 0402 version. If I should, how does one update the bios?


Just updated mine to 0704 board came with 0257. I put it on the root of a usb stick, reset, went to bios, tools, asus ezflash2, and selected the file. after updating and resetting (let it run its course) all is well. U might lose your settings, i dont know cuz i havent tweaked with any yet. Its all at stock for me cuz i cant overclock a celeron! Or maybe i can, but i dont wanna blow it up till i have a shiny new i5 or i7


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Just updated mine to 0704 board came with 0257. I put it on the root of a usb stick, reset, went to bios, tools, asus ezflash2, and selected the file. after updating and resetting (let it run its course) all is well. U might lose your settings, i dont know cuz i havent tweaked with any yet. Its all at stock for me cuz i cant overclock a celeron! Or maybe i can, but i dont wanna blow it up till i have a shiny new i5 or i7


Mine came with 0402 also. I updated to 0704 as soon as I got the board. Everything seems to be good. I can't tell you the difference between the 2 because I never used 0402. But, you will lose your settings in bios after the flash. Just go back in, set optimized defaults and start setting up bios after that.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Okay, thanks guys. Looks like I need to buy a thumb drive.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Okay, thanks guys. Looks like I need to buy a thumb drive.


theres allso a utility in asus ai suite ii called asus update that lets you update bios in windows.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> theres allso a utility in asus ai suite ii called asus update that lets you update bios in windows.


Really? Is this safe to use? Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## ripsaw

ill try it if u wont







I've used some of the utils in ai suite ii on my amd board. looks safe


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> ill try it if u wont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used some of the utils in ai suite ii on my amd board. looks safe


That would be awesome, I'm not what you would call "good" with that kind of stuff.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> That would be awesome, I'm not what you would call "good" with that kind of stuff.


worked like a charm. i only installed the update portion of the ai suite package. Pointed it to the right file...few mouse clicks...reset....enter bios, save and exit...all good


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> worked like a charm. i only installed the update portion of the ai suite package. Pointed it to the right file...few mouse clicks...reset....enter bios, save and exit...all good


Wow, thanks! I'm going to go update now.

edit: Should I update to the newest version? 1204?


----------



## ripsaw

different bios than me, same release date. this one seems good. you can always flash back to old one if you're not happy


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I just finished updating my Maximus V Gene bios drivers from version 402 to 1204 successfully using the AI Suite, everything wen't completely smooth just as Ripsaw stated. I'm not sure if there was any difference but I guess only time can tell.

So if you don't have a thumb drive and want to install the Bios drivers, using the AI Suite is painless and easy.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I just finished updating my Maximus V Gene bios drivers from version 402 to 1204 successfully using the AI Suite, everything wen't completely smooth just as Ripsaw stated. I'm not sure if there was any difference but I guess only time can tell.
> So if you don't have a thumb drive and want to install the Bios drivers, using the AI Suite is painless and easy.


Nice job, well done.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Just updated mine to 0704 board came with 0257. I put it on the root of a usb stick, reset, went to bios, tools, asus ezflash2, and selected the file. after updating and resetting (let it run its course) all is well. U might lose your settings, i dont know cuz i havent tweaked with any yet. Its all at stock for me cuz i cant overclock a celeron! Or maybe i can, but i dont wanna blow it up till i have a shiny new i5 or i7


I'm on BIOS version 0604, 0704 is supposed to increase stability and compatibility with Windows 8 which is why I hesitate to upgrade!

On another note today I plug in my HDD after wiping the drive and I tried to enter BIOS and instead of entering BIOS I saw my screen full of dancing vertical purple and pink bars, is this a warning sign that my BIOS is faulty or did the newly installed HDD cause this? The dHDD has nothing on it, it's been wipe clean.


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> R u using Samsung 30nm ? How far can u push it on your Formula?


Yup








1600MHz (7-8-8-24 1N) @ 1.40v
1866MHz (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v
2000MHz (9-10-10-28 1N) @ 1.45v
2133MHz (10-10-10-28 1N) @ 1.45v
2400MHz (11-11-11-28 2N) @ 1.50v

2400 - only superpi stable, maybe if I increase the voltage to 1.6 - 1.65 but ill need some fan on them


----------



## spyder66

I using Kingston HyperX X2 Grey Series, how far I can push it in Formula V?


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> I using Kingston HyperX X2 Grey Series, how far I can push it in Formula V?


Just give it a try and check for yourself noone can tell you that


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Man I'm using the Samsung 30nm sticks also but I have no clue how to overclock them. Anyone link me a guide? I feel like I'm wasting their potential.


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Man I'm using the Samsung 30nm sticks also but I have no clue how to overclock them. Anyone link me a guide? I feel like I'm wasting their potential.


its not hard just change the voltage and timings check the ones I posted and try them out.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Okay, and I change them in the Bios?


----------



## c900712

Yes. Check this out http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19186-ASUS-ROG-Maximus-V-Formula-UEFI-OC-Tuning-Guide


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Yes. Check this out http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19186-ASUS-ROG-Maximus-V-Formula-UEFI-OC-Tuning-Guide


Okay thanks, I just overclocked my CPU to 4.5Ghz @1.25V and ran prime95 for a bit but got bluescreen. I"m using a H80 with push/pull GT AP-15's and my temps are low. I think I got a bad chip.


----------



## c900712

mine is stable 4.4ghz with 1.25V.. to go 4.5ghz i need 1.35v but the temps are too high then. Need to delid.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> mine is stable 4.4ghz with 1.25V.. to go 4.5ghz i need 1.35v but the temps are too high then. Need to delid.


Good luck man. I just ran prime95 for an hour with 4.5ghz @1.31V and I'm good.

Edit: Spelling.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> I using Kingston HyperX X2 Grey Series, how far I can push it in Formula V?


This ram kit won't overclock at all.That's what I have on my pc...


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Hey guys, I'm about to pick up a Maximus V Formula for a friends build to go along with a 3770k. My question is, I notice the board has an extra 4 pin CPU plug for additional power to the VRM's im assuming. I got a power supply picked out that will support 8+4 and am just wondering if anyone has actually seen this increase overclockign head room? I do plan on running a Corsair H100 as its an easy haste free solution and would like to push the 3770 to 4.5+ 24/7. Does this extra power plug help at all, or does it really only come in handy under LN2 extreme clock speeds?


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{EAC} Shoot em UP*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to pick up a Maximus V Formula for a friends build to go along with a 3770k. My question is, I notice the board has an extra 4 pin CPU plug for additional power to the VRM's im assuming. I got a power supply picked out that will support 8+4 and am just wondering if anyone has actually seen this increase overclockign head room? I do plan on running a Corsair H100 as its an easy haste free solution and would like to push the 3770 to 4.5+ 24/7. Does this extra power plug help at all, or does it really only come in handy under LN2 extreme clock speeds?


Only helps when you are going for extreme overclocks with LN2 as in 5Ghz and above with extreme temperatures. I have it plugged in and removed it to see if there is any difference couldn't spot any.


----------



## Sandman324

here is my CPU-Z


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Only helps when you are going for extreme overclocks with LN2 as in 5Ghz and above with extreme temperatures. I have it plugged in and removed it to see if there is any difference couldn't spot any.


Thanks for the info. We are hoping to get a pretty decent overclock out of it, but on H100, I HIGHLY doubt we will make the 4.8+ mark for 24/7. He would like to run 4.5Ghz 24/7, hopefully the H100 can do the job.

Also, I saw a few pages back people were talking about RAM overclocking, which I have never done seeing as my rig is a 1366 and that just didn't happen at all. We are getting that samsung RAM in hopes of some overclocking, but I have always read that RAM speed is basically negligible. With Ivy's, do you guys see the largest gains from MHz or timings? I'm thinking we will stick to say 1866 and shoot for (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v as you did. Tightish timing and low volts.


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{EAC} Shoot em UP*
> 
> Thanks for the info. We are hoping to get a pretty decent overclock out of it, but on H100, I HIGHLY doubt we will make the 4.8+ mark for 24/7. He would like to run 4.5Ghz 24/7, hopefully the H100 can do the job.
> Also, I saw a few pages back people were talking about RAM overclocking, which I have never done seeing as my rig is a 1366 and that just didn't happen at all. We are getting that samsung RAM in hopes of some overclocking, but I have always read that RAM speed is basically negligible. With Ivy's, do you guys see the largest gains from MHz or timings? I'm thinking we will stick to say 1866 and shoot for (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v as you did. Tightish timing and low volts.


Anything above 1600mhz wont make any difference







getting to 1866 cas9 should be pretty easy. The problem with Ivy bridge is that the chips run really hot I live in the UK and my room temp is 15c and at 4.4ghz with 1.25v it shoots up to 70c-75c with fans at 100% on the H100 if I try to go for 1.35v that I need for 4.5ghz the temps are around 90s with prime95


----------



## tw33k

On start up my USB 2.0 ports take about 20 seconds to become available (eg: I can't type my password) If the keyboard/mouse receiver is plugged into a front USB 3.0 port, I don't have this problem. I just updated the UEFI to 1309 but still have the problem Legacy USB is definitely enabled. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?

Also, ROG Exchange is now available. To run it you need to update the UEFI to the latest. I wouldn't use it but I'm interested in seeing how it works


----------



## Essenbe

I haven't had that problem. I can't find it right now, but I believe there is a setting around the 'fast boot' options that enables or disables usb ports during startup.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I haven't had that problem. I can't find it right now, but I believe there is a setting around the 'fast boot' options that enables or disables usb ports during startup.


Yeah, it's not an option in the new BIOS (at least I couldn't find it and I looked for a while) but it was enabled in the previous version


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Anything above 1600mhz wont make any difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting to 1866 cas9 should be pretty easy. The problem with Ivy bridge is that the chips run really hot I live in the UK and my room temp is 15c and at 4.4ghz with 1.25v it shoots up to 70c-75c with fans at 100% on the H100 if I try to go for 1.35v that I need for 4.5ghz the temps are around 90s with prime95


O wow! Yours runs pretty hot! Right now its about 21-22c in my room, so my hope of a 4.5 ghz clock speed might not happen till its actually winter weather. LOL. Should my plan for 1866 and 9's at about 1.4v on the RAM help since there is less RAM voltage than standard 1.5v? I know the mem controller is on the CPU, but does that RAM voltage actually run through the CPU at all, or would this not make any real difference in my CPU temps?

And also, really, 1.25v is good for 4.4 and you need an extra .1v just for 4.5? Hmm, guess I need to freshen up on my ivy overclocking voltage's. To be safe I should do 1.3-1.35v or less and try and stay under 75c at full load correct?


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{EAC} Shoot em UP*
> 
> O wow! Yours runs pretty hot! Right now its about 21-22c in my room, so my hope of a 4.5 ghz clock speed might not happen till its actually winter weather. LOL. Should my plan for 1866 and 9's at about 1.4v on the RAM help since there is less RAM voltage than standard 1.5v? I know the mem controller is on the CPU, but does that RAM voltage actually run through the CPU at all, or would this not make any real difference in my CPU temps?
> And also, really, 1.25v is good for 4.4 and you need an extra .1v just for 4.5? Hmm, guess I need to freshen up on my ivy overclocking voltage's. To be safe I should do 1.3-1.35v or less and try and stay under 75c at full load correct?


The samsung ram default volts is 1.35v if i remember correctly so 1.4v is above stock







. Ram voltage won't increase your temps but why use more voltage than needed









I think I have a really bad voltage hungry chip thats why it needs so much for 4.5. In stock clocks under prime95 the chip needed 1.18v for 3.9ghz thats without changing anything in the bios.

You could go up to 85c when prime95 runs tbh.. I doubt the temps will go that high when used for gaming or daily use.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> The samsung ram default volts is 1.35v if i remember correctly so 1.4v is above stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ram voltage won't increase your temps but why use more voltage than needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a really bad voltage hungry chip thats why it needs so much for 4.5. In stock clocks under prime95 the chip needed 1.18v for 3.9ghz thats without changing anything in the bios.
> You could go up to 85c when prime95 runs tbh.. I doubt the temps will go that high when used for gaming or daily use.


I didn't even check the default specs, I just assumed 1.4v because thats already pretty low. haha. Thanks for that heads up. And ok, sorry to hear but glad to know your chip wants lots of volts. Just going to hope we get lucky and newegg hooks us up with a low voltage chip! lol.

Thanks for the info, Im sure I will be back on here in a few days when the parts come in. Might need some overclocking tips!


----------



## kid781

add me in :




my spec is :
core i5 3570k
maximus V formula
DDR3 Corsair vengeange 1600 8gb (2x4gb)
SSD corsair Force 3 GT 120gb
HDD Seagate 1TB 7200
Asus Gtx 580 direct Cu ii
Creative X-Fi Fatality Pro
Thermaltake Xaser Vi


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600MHz (7-8-8-24 1N) @ 1.40v
> 1866MHz (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v
> 2000MHz (9-10-10-28 1N) @ 1.45v
> 2133MHz (10-10-10-28 1N) @ 1.45v
> 2400MHz (11-11-11-28 2N) @ 1.50v
> 2400 - only superpi stable, maybe if I increase the voltage to 1.6 - 1.65 but ill need some fan on them


Did you ever try 1866 with tighter timings at say 1.45v? Right now im testing at 1866MHz (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v with memtest, but I would like to try and get the timing lower if I can.

Last night we were able to get a solid 4.75Ghz (101*17) overclock at 1.330Vcore although on H100 temps did max out at 86C... When my friend has some more spare time we might try to get 102*47 just for fun, 4.8ghz is enticing. lol

It just finished 2 and a half hours of memtest at 1866MHz (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v and it was fine, but it won't boot into windows, freezes on startup







any ideas? Ill try more volts later when we have more time.


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{EAC} Shoot em UP*
> 
> Did you ever try 1866 with tighter timings at say 1.45v? Right now im testing at 1866MHz (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v with memtest, but I would like to try and get the timing lower if I can.
> Last night we were able to get a solid 4.75Ghz (101*17) overclock at 1.330Vcore although on H100 temps did max out at 86C... When my friend has some more spare time we might try to get 102*47 just for fun, 4.8ghz is enticing. lol
> It just finished 2 and a half hours of memtest at 1866MHz (9-9-9-27 1N) @ 1.40v and it was fine, but it won't boot into windows, freezes on startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas? Ill try more volts later when we have more time.


Never tried tighter timings at 1.45v. Don't have the time to test atm. I would suggest running prime with custom settings and 80% of your ram for stability tests.


----------



## tokoam

Hello everyone I just ordered the extreme edition of this board .is there anything I need to be aware of when setting this up ? Currently have a p8p67 ws revolution with a 2600k running a xspc rx360 main reason for switching is I would like more fine tuning options .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ripsaw

I;m wondering if anyone here has g-skill ripjaws or corsair vengeance ram? I'm looking at both these kits, both are 2x8Gb ddr1600 cl10. One's red, one's black(vengeance). Which one has more overcllocking potential. I currently am running 2x2Gb gskill ripjaws red









http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=66354&vpn=CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1295#CustomerReviews

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=73133&vpn=F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL&manufacture=G%2ESkill&promoid=1295


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> I;m wondering if anyone here has g-skill ripjaws or corsair vengeance ram? I'm looking at both these kits, both are 2x8Gb ddr1600 cl10. One's red, one's black(vengeance). Which one has more overcllocking potential. I currently am running 2x2Gb gskill ripjaws red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=66354&vpn=CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1295#CustomerReviews
> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=73133&vpn=F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL&manufacture=G%2ESkill&promoid=1295


If you going for OC of coz the Samsung 30nm 8Gb is the beast!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> I;m wondering if anyone here has g-skill ripjaws or corsair vengeance ram? I'm looking at both these kits, both are 2x8Gb ddr1600 cl10. One's red, one's black(vengeance). Which one has more overcllocking potential. I currently am running 2x2Gb gskill ripjaws red


At the moment I can't comment on OC potential, but for that I'd recommend those cheap and stable Samsung sticks (but I don't think they come in 8GB, only 4GB). I've got 32GB of the Vengeance on an Extreme but I'm still in the process of the build - so can't comment other than I needed/wanted MORE memory over FASTER - otherwise I'd be using the Samsung. Of course, you can always get both... and swap in the ugly (IMO) but stable and fast sticks for benching, etc... and then run the prettier (again IMO) but slower sticks for daily driving.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

anyone else have a hard time getting their raystorm on?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> Hello everyone I just ordered the extreme edition of this board .is there anything I need to be aware of when setting this up ? Currently have a p8p67 ws revolution with a 2600k running a xspc rx360 main reason for switching is I would like more fine tuning options .
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Disable S.M.A.R.T. and set SATA Configuration to AHCI if you are going to use an SSD! Also the Extreme board detected my RAM settings perfectly, can you tell us more about what you plan on running on the MVE?


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> Hello everyone I just ordered the extreme edition of this board .is there anything I need to be aware of when setting this up ? Currently have a p8p67 ws revolution with a 2600k running a xspc rx360 main reason for switching is I would like more fine tuning options .
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Disable S.M.A.R.T. and set SATA Configuration to AHCI if you are going to use an SSD! Also the Extreme board detected my RAM settings perfectly, can you tell us more about what you plan on running on the MVE?
Click to expand...

I am looking for max over clocking maybe 4.8 to 5.0 ghz for daily use I currently have a set of ripsaw 1600mhz 2x4 modules that is cas 8 but I know they can run cas 9 @1866 on stock volts as I'm currently running it at that maybe I can get more out of this board ? I just got the board yesterday picked up a open item for $285 came with all the accessories from new egg. I also have a ax1200 psu and 2 6990 on water as well for now just running a OCZ Agility 3 as boot drive.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burned

Another Maximus V Gene owner here :



At work at the moment but I'll post my cpu-z when I get back. Pretty impressed with all the features this board has


----------



## VHJC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burned*
> 
> Another Maximus V Gene owner here :
> 
> At work at the moment but I'll post my cpu-z when I get back. Pretty impressed with all the features this board has


OMG!!! Is that the Fractal Design Node 605??? Where did you get it? And how much??


----------



## Burned

It is indeed mate! I put down my name to be notified when kikatek got it in so I got it for a bit cheaper than normal, £117. They have it in stock if anyone is interested - Just google them and it's pretty easy to find. I'm not sure about the rules here so I won't post the link just in case







It is an epic case, highly recommended. It's very quiet but also quite roomy, and with a stock cooler I'm getting temps of 33-35 on my i7.

Edit : Also CPU-Z Proof


----------



## Phelan

Got everyone added I believe. If I missed you, SPEAK UP!

I also added a more recent picture of my MVG to the front page. Here it is again







.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

So I finished the switch today. Figured that I'd go ahead and pain the inside of my case while I was at it.

Just finishing up drivers


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Got everyone added I believe. If I missed you, SPEAK UP!
> I also added a more recent picture of my MVG to the front page. Here it is again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks awesome!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys. If anyone has made the switch to Windows 8 how was the transition? All drivers working?


----------



## ripsaw

Cant speak for this board yet, but ive been running windows 8 on various machines for over a year now. Zero driver issues. Windows 8 is basically windows 7 is basically windows vista. Still not sold on metro interface though.







I might grab a copy of windows 8 pro today and install on MVE. upgrade is only 70 bucks.


----------



## Roman736

Hi guys, I just plugged in some of my components and keep getting a code 55 "Memory not installed" according to manual. Is this RAM or SSD? I have both in there. 4 ram cards and a SSD!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> Hi guys, I just plugged in some of my components and keep getting a code 55 "Memory not installed" according to manual. Is this RAM or SSD? I have both in there. 4 ram cards and a SSD!


Pull 3 ram sticks. try just 1 in 1st slot, then 2, then all 4. if it fails at any point, try em all 1 at a time.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> Hi guys, I just plugged in some of my components and keep getting a code 55 "Memory not installed" according to manual. Is this RAM or SSD? I have both in there. 4 ram cards and a SSD!


You should also try re-seating the RAM. I had a similar issue and it turned out to be a RAM stick that wasn't completely "in there".


----------



## Nomad692000

well here is mine, still doing some work on it. I'll post a better pic if you need it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558253 CPU-Z validation


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I find it kind of odd that only 6 of us own the Extreme version


----------



## ANDMYGUN

The Intel Smart Connect drivers for the Maximus V Gene don't work with Windows 8.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> I find it kind of odd that only 6 of us own the Extreme version


I think quite a few people are only running one or sometime two video cards so it's hard to justify the cost of the Extreme in that case. Just a guess though. I know that's why I went with the GENE as I didn't need anymore then what it offered for my rig.


----------



## Phelan

I think most of the people that would consider the Extreme prefer the Rampage Extreme and LGA 2011.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I think quite a few people are only running one or sometime two video cards so it's hard to justify the cost of the Extreme in that case. Just a guess though. I know that's why I went with the GENE as I didn't need anymore then what it offered for my rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I think most of the people that would consider the Extreme prefer the Rampage Extreme and LGA 2011.


Yeah, I suppose that's true. I thought about it, myself.

I like spending money on computer stuff just not that much


----------



## motazsayed

Here is a couple of pics of my V Formula build













And here is a validation of my OC 4.5GHz:



Pardon my blue fans :S as I had a P8 Z77 VL K and it was blue and after upgrading to the V Formula I'm Broke







so I will keep my blue fans until further notice









As for the OC settings, I'm using VCore of 1.250 V in the bios and the LLC is set to Extreme, PLL voltage set to 1.7, On Prime5 the voltage gets to 1.296 :S I wasn't able to lower the voltage as if it's lower than 1.296 under load one or two workers gets an error.

Ambient temperature is 30 degrees :SS as it's hot here in Egypt







when I crank the AC I get better results.

My temps on idle are between 35-40 degrees, under load with Prime 95 are between 75 and 85 degrees on the ambient temp of 30 but with AC on it goes between 65 and 75 max.

I have a Corsair H80 and thermaltake spacecraft vf-i which is the worst case I've ever seen and I don't know why I bought it !!! Thats why my cable management suck!!!

you will notice that I have only one sickleflow exhaust fan at the top because of the stupid tight case and the radiator size won't allow me to install another fan, 1 aerocool shark front intake, 1 aerocool shark intake at the bottom, 1 sickleflow side intake for the VGA, all fans are 120mm fans, PSU is thermaltake smart 450w.

I will do an experiment today of installing 1 fan at the top outside the case, it will be an 220V fan with external power source "2700 RPM Fan , Airflow 161 CFM" and I will make it as an intake to get a good amount of air to the intake fan on the radiator and I will post the results if it was a success.

If anyone has a better idea how to lower the voltage on this overclock please help









Long Live ASUS


----------



## raab

nvm


----------



## Phobos223

Hello all!

I have a Maximus V Gene on the way and I need to know the spacing of the PCIX slots on this board. I am planning on putting 2 water cooled 670GTXs in there and I need to know what size bridge to get to link the cards. It appears that the slots are "1 slot" apart.... can anyone confirm?

If it is less than "1 slot" I will just use a d plug link or a tiny piece of tubing, but was hoping to use a link instead.

Thanks!


----------



## Nomad692000

http://www.overclock.net/t/1321341/maximus-v-gene-need-info-on-pcie-slots
Answered your question here, if you need pics I can upload you some.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321341/maximus-v-gene-need-info-on-pcie-slots
> Answered your question here, if you need pics I can upload you some.


Saw that, thanks!

Was hoping to get input from someone using some full coverage blocks! I know they will fit just fine, just curious if a bridge will work, or just use tubing


----------



## Nomad692000

My bad.


----------



## shadowhammer

Just waiting for my video card and the last few pieces before I put it together.

I would like to join.


----------



## GenesisZero

Hi there guys, I just sold my graphics card ( to be replaced soon ) , I was wondering which port should I use and cable to use the intel HD 4000 of my CPU on my Maximus V Formula

Display Port or the HDMI Port

Cables :

VGA to HDMI
VGA to DVI with a HDMI adapter
DVI to HDMI


----------



## shremi

Can i join the club ????

http://valid.canardpc.com/2562310


----------



## GenesisZero

Maximus V Formula in action


----------



## ripsaw

This is kinda off topic but....Should i pay 200cdn for 3x EVGA gtx 260 core 216? Was thinking they could occupy my extreme for a while, then make homes in the kids computers around here. Is there a newer gen card that will scale with that in price/performance for around 70 dollars?

edit: got 2 for 120 might buy the 3rd one on friday. Now to try my first ever sli


----------



## zalbard

Is anyone else having screen flickering issues with HD 4000?
Hopefully ASUS releases updated BIOSes with updated MCR soon (personally interested in Maximus V Gene myself).


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Here is a couple of pics of my V Formula build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a validation of my OC 4.5GHz:
> 
> Pardon my blue fans :S as I had a P8 Z77 VL K and it was blue and after upgrading to the V Formula I'm Broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I will keep my blue fans until further notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the OC settings, I'm using VCore of 1.250 V in the bios and the LLC is set to Extreme, PLL voltage set to 1.7, On Prime5 the voltage gets to 1.296 :S I wasn't able to lower the voltage as if it's lower than 1.296 under load one or two workers gets an error.
> Ambient temperature is 30 degrees :SS as it's hot here in Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I crank the AC I get better results.
> My temps on idle are between 35-40 degrees, under load with Prime 95 are between 75 and 85 degrees on the ambient temp of 30 but with AC on it goes between 65 and 75 max.
> I have a Corsair H80 and thermaltake spacecraft vf-i which is the worst case I've ever seen and I don't know why I bought it !!! Thats why my cable management suck!!!
> you will notice that I have only one sickleflow exhaust fan at the top because of the stupid tight case and the radiator size won't allow me to install another fan, 1 aerocool shark front intake, 1 aerocool shark intake at the bottom, 1 sickleflow side intake for the VGA, all fans are 120mm fans, PSU is thermaltake smart 450w.
> I will do an experiment today of installing 1 fan at the top outside the case, it will be an 220V fan with external power source "2700 RPM Fan , Airflow 161 CFM" and I will make it as an intake to get a good amount of air to the intake fan on the radiator and I will post the results if it was a success.
> If anyone has a better idea how to lower the voltage on this overclock please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Live ASUS


Update on my build: just sold my useless case and my corsair H80 and got a thermaltake chaser mk-i and a corsair H100, i'm almost finished with the build and once I'm done I will upload my new pics also will try to do another oc attempt as I got a nice cooler









PS: the mb fits the case perfectly despite the fact that asus says that the mb is an EATX and thermaltake says that this case only supports ATX and below, the MB fits without any issues.


----------



## motazsayed

Here is my new build







As for the OC, I did go to 4.7 but temps were unholy!!!! close to 104c so I settled for 4.6 with the BCLK to 102.2 and temps wit P95 with small ffts are between 85-90 with voltae on idle 1.328 and on stress 1.360 so I'm happy for now just waiting for 2 cougar fans to make my cooler in push/pull configuration to get the best results, if you have other ideas for the OC or if there is a risk for this OC in terms of increasing the BCLK please let me know

Update on oc: went with a multiplier of 46 and restored BCLK to 100 again and the oc is stable with the same voltage.


----------



## Phobos223

Hey guys, I just gut my 3770K and Max V Gene from newegg, put it all together and it will not post. Gives me Q code of "00" and just sits there? Any ideas?


----------



## motazsayed

Try to reseat everything and there is a list of error codes in the manual of the MB it will tell u exactly what does this error means


----------



## Phobos223

Yea it doesn't tell you about "00" though. However, now I reseated the CPU, and got it to post, however, it will not post with 4 sticks of ram. It hangs on "55" which is memory error. All the sticks are good, so not sure if it's the MB or what.

I noticed when I reseated the CPU that I bent some socket pins, I bet that is why I got the 00.... am wondering now if I screwed up a pin or 2 that control the ram slots 3 and 4?

Any ideas?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Yea it doesn't tell you about "00" though. However, now I reseated the CPU, and got it to post, however, it will not post with 4 sticks of ram. It hangs on "55" which is memory error. All the sticks are good, so not sure if it's the MB or what.
> I noticed when I reseated the CPU that I bent some socket pins, I bet that is why I got the 00.... am wondering now if I screwed up a pin or 2 that control the ram slots 3 and 4?
> Any ideas?


It's possible those particular pins have effected the IMC, sorry about your bent pins!


----------



## Phobos223

Yea I figured as much... dang... first Intel build in a long time and I noobed it up! hehe I'll see if I can fix it up


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Here is my new build
> 
> As for the OC, I did go to 4.7 but temps were unholy!!!! close to 104c so I settled for 4.6 with the BCLK to 102.2 and temps wit P95 with small ffts are between 85-90 with voltae on idle 1.328 and on stress 1.360 so I'm happy for now just waiting for 2 cougar fans to make my cooler in push/pull configuration to get the best results, if you have other ideas for the OC or if there is a risk for this OC in terms of increasing the BCLK please let me know
> Update on oc: went with a multiplier of 46 and restored BCLK to 100 again and the oc is stable with the same voltage.


What are your load temps? I'm at the same clock and voltage and also use a H100 so I'm curious


----------



## motazsayed

First of all my ambient temp is close to 30c as it's still summery here where I live, I'm using the H100 on just push as I mentioned I'm waiting for 2 fans to come from the US, as you can see in the sc that I', between 85-90 degrees with small ffts on p95, I'm using thermal paste noctua NH-11,
Got 3 Fans 200m front as intake and 200m side as intake and 140m as exhaust from the back, I guess the H100 isn't good enough as compared to the H80 which I used to have isn't that much good because I didn't notice till I bought it and started installing that the rad is so freakin thin!!



Also could you please share your temps just for the sake of curiosity also









it seems that we have the same miserable batch


----------



## Phobos223

Hey guys, got my Max V gene running with a 3770K, pretty much stock settings. How do these temps look? Is this about right? THis is my first i7 build so I'm not sure









I am testing with a waterblock and a BlackIce GTX120 Temps after ~20min p95


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> First of all my ambient temp is close to 30c as it's still summery here where I live, I'm using the H100 on just push as I mentioned I'm waiting for 2 fans to come from the US, as you can see in the sc that I', between 85-90 degrees with small ffts on p95, I'm using thermal paste noctua NH-11,
> Got 3 Fans 200m front as intake and 200m side as intake and 140m as exhaust from the back, I guess the H100 isn't good enough as compared to the H80 which I used to have isn't that much good because I didn't notice till I bought it and started installing that the rad is so freakin thin!!
> 
> Also could you please share your temps just for the sake of curiosity also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems that we have the same miserable batch


This is my 2nd 3770K. I killed one which ran @ 4.6GHz with only 1.246v







so I was very upset when I found this chip needs so much voltage

These temps are with Liquid Ultra. I'm waiting on more so I can de-lid the chip


----------



## motazsayed

Seems like it's the deal with the H100, temps and voltages are close to mine, we have a bad batch


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Hey guys, got my Max V gene running with a 3770K, pretty much stock settings. How do these temps look? Is this about right? THis is my first i7 build so I'm not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am testing with a waterblock and a BlackIce GTX120 Temps after ~20min p95


Ur temps are good no need to worry


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Seems like it's the deal with the H100, temps and voltages are close to mine, we have a bad batch


I'm tempted to pay for the Intel Tuning Protection Plan and keep killing chips til I get a good one


----------



## cloudzy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2566132


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm tempted to pay for the Intel Tuning Protection Plan and keep killing chips til I get a good one


Unfortunately we dont have this plan here in Egypt, look u have to do a push pull configuration as im trying it right now, I added 2 crappy fans with a 32cfm"very cheap fans and im runing on 4.7 with temps between 85-95c so imagin adding a 2 nice fans would do, im thinkin of buyin 2 coolermaster sickleflow fans until my friend comes from the US with cougar fans, sickleflow are cheap and provides a nice cfm i think 80 or 85 and once i get the cougar fans i will keep it as spare, they might come in handy


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Unfortunately we dont have this plan here in Egypt, look u have to do a push pull configuration as im trying it right now, I added 2 crappy fans with a 32cfm"very cheap fans and im runing on 4.7 with temps between 85-95c so imagin adding a 2 nice fans would do, im thinkin of buyin 2 coolermaster sickleflow fans until my friend comes from the us with cougar fans, sickleflow are cheap and provides a nice cfm i think 80 or 85 and once i get the cougar fans i will keep it as spare, they might come in handy


Don't plug the sickleflow fans into the h100 controller. I did so and had a burning electronic smell for 2 days. Decided to plug them directly into PSU, smell went away and speed increased slightly . I think the h100 controller has a max wattage/amperage and the coolermaster sickleflow fans are just above the reccomended specs. I hope to have my i7 soon, then i can pull h100 from Phenom 960T. Cheers


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Don't plug the sickleflow fans into the h100 controller. I did so and had a burning electronic smell for 2 days. Decided to plug them directly into PSU, smell went away and speed increased slightly . I think the h100 controller has a max wattage/amperage and the coolermaster sickleflow fans are just above the reccomended specs. I hope to have my i7 soon, then i can pull h100 from Phenom 960T. Cheers


Well I didn't know that, thanks for sharing and I will connect the fans directly to the psu to get the max speed and to avoid any unwanted smell









Thanks again for the info


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm tempted to pay for the Intel Tuning Protection Plan and keep killing chips til I get a good one


I understand why you would want to do that, but when are you going to have time to have fun?


----------



## Phobos223

You guys with the H100s should look at the Corsair Air series SP120 fans... Great static pressure for rads. They don't have lights or bling but they work great!


----------



## tokoam

Add me to the club hey guys i was completeing my setup yesterday and i am unable to post... i have the M5E all i get is a flashing go LED that blinks red i have tested different DDR 3 modules with no luck
i have 8pin connect for power to the main board using my AX1200 PSU cpu is a 2600k i dont get it.. here is a pic  any ideas on what can cause this problem ? again when presing power button nothing happens at all just flashing go led in red keeps blinking


----------



## ripsaw

have you tried pressing go button before post


----------



## Nomad692000

Clear the CMOS and try with one stick of ram. Should try it with only one video card also.


----------



## tokoam

I have tested all that with no luck . You think it can be the combo card ?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> You guys with the H100s should look at the Corsair Air series SP120 fans... Great static pressure for rads. They don't have lights or bling but they work great!


I've got 2 on mine but the stock fans perform better


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> Clear the CMOS and try with one stick of ram. Should try it with only one video card also.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Okay it was the Damn Wi-Fi combo card that was causing no boot ... I am up an running now after countless hours having to disassemble my loop just remove this combo card I had to remove the.mobo as the screw secures to the back of the board.. what a same on Asus,"s part apparently from checking the Rog forums this is a common problem with the board/combo card.


----------



## tokoam

I am having one other issue I cannot get the system to post with more than 1 dimm in use in bank 4 I use 4x2 gskill 1600mHz the moment I add another stick.I get code 55 also tried.with some corsair memory I had and I get the same results bad motherboard ? I flash bios to 1309 made no difference. mem ok cycled but eventully just went back to code 55.. should i try hard coding memory timing ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brearios

Here is my addition!


----------



## peezysc

Is anybody else having problems with the front USB 3.0 ports? I'm on a Maximus V Formula.


----------



## General123

Man I am getting mad. I had to reset my cmos, and so I set all of my settings back to normal.. I put 4.8ghz and all the EXACT same settings, even the cpu C states and etc and I still boot and only boost to 3.8ghz. Can someone help please.


----------



## Phelan

Brearios, gotchya added.

Guys, it's been swell, but I'd like someone else to take over the owner's club. If anyone knows the best way to do this, let me know







. I'm trading mine for an AsRock Z77E-ITX in a couple weeks and rebuilding in a Bitfenix Prodigy







.


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brearios*
> 
> Here is my addition!


Man u have a nice chip, mine needs idels as 1.296 and with llc set to max voltage gets to 1.312, im on 4.7 now on 1.416







lower than that it crashes, my temps are unholy between 85-90 on cores 1&4 and 95-100 on cores 2&3 with p95 small ffts, what are ur voltage on the bios& which llc mode u chose?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Brearios, gotchya added.
> Guys, it's been swell, but I'd like someone else to take over the owner's club. If anyone knows the best way to do this, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm trading mine for an AsRock Z77E-ITX in a couple weeks and rebuilding in a Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can help out but I don't know how to proceed ... Maybe contact a mod so he can transfer to me the original post ?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I can help out but I don't know how to proceed ... Maybe contact a mod so he can transfer to me the original post ?


Thanks! Sounds good; I'll ask one, probably tomorrow though.


----------



## Aznboy1993

I recently bought an Asus Maximus V Gene and I see that it comes with a Mini PCI-E combo card that supports a half height Mini PCI-E wifi card. I know the P8Z77-V Deluxe and Maximus V Extreme both come with an ASUS Wifi Go 802.11n dual band/BT 3.0/4.0 combo card and I was just wondering if I can use that card on the Maximus V Gene. And if not what is a good combo dual band wifi/Bluetooth 4.0 card that is compatible with this motherboard.


----------



## 17mayis

I think this will do


----------



## Brearios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Man u have a nice chip, mine needs idels as 1.296 and with llc set to max voltage gets to 1.312, im on 4.7 now on 1.416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lower than that it crashes, my temps are unholy between 85-90 on cores 1&4 and 95-100 on cores 2&3 with p95 small ffts, what are ur voltage on the bios& which llc mode u chose?


i dialed it down to keep my temps lower until i get a better watercooling solution or i get better fans for the H100 because the SP120's don't have any way to adjust their speed with the H100 pump module. as it stands i'm running [email protected] and other settings at factory.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Brearios, gotchya added.
> Guys, it's been swell, but I'd like someone else to take over the owner's club. If anyone knows the best way to do this, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm trading mine for an AsRock Z77E-ITX in a couple weeks and rebuilding in a Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Would also like to help; Can be here everyday to run things.....Ill be keeping this board for a while......


----------



## Phelan

Thanks guys







. I forgot to contact a mod yet but it turns out I'll be keeping the board for a while longer as well, so no worries as of yet. Eventually I plan to get an R4G, but my next upgrade is a 7970, so no rush here







.


----------



## Moneo

I'm looking to upgrade from my 2500k/Maximus IV Gene-Z, and would like some advice. I can't decide if I want the V Formula or the V Extreme, the only reason I'm thinking about the Extreme is to add in an Evga 650 for PhysX but I'm not sure how helpful that would be. Another reason I'm stuck on a choice (and I know this sounds bad) is because the Formula has the backlight in the R.O.G. heatsink and has the red leds in the pcb, and the Extreme doesn't.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I forgot to contact a mod yet but it turns out I'll be keeping the board for a while longer as well, so no worries as of yet. Eventually I plan to get an R4G, but my next upgrade is a 7970, so no rush here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No worries


----------



## holgate

Hey guys ive had the MVE for about a week now and i cant power the system with the power button ive been pressing the start button on the motherboard to start it up, i dont think the panel on the case (corsair 800D) is fried bc the usb ports work. the power button and the reset button doesnt work, and the last thing i want to do is pull everything out the case bc i have a custom loop and im just lazy. any ideas/suggestions? should i go back to microcenter and exchange the board?

EDIT: ive read in other forums that it could be that wifi dongle thingy could cause problems but i do not have that installed on the mobo


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my 2500k/Maximus IV Gene-Z, and would like some advice. I can't decide if I want the V Formula or the V Extreme, the only reason I'm thinking about the Extreme is to add in an Evga 650 for PhysX but I'm not sure how helpful that would be. Another reason I'm stuck on a choice (and I know this sounds bad) is because the Formula has the backlight in the R.O.G. heatsink and has the red leds in the pcb, and the Extreme doesn't.


I got the extreme for the ability of 3/4 way sli, and the hopes of a full board block being released for it. EK says its almost ready... The orange LED's look good, doesn't throw off the color theme at all, IMO. I'm happy with the board


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> Hey guys ive had the MVE for about a week now and i cant power the system with the power button ive been pressing the start button on the motherboard to start it up, i dont think the panel on the case (corsair 800D) is fried bc the usb ports work. the power button and the reset button doesnt work, and the last thing i want to do is pull everything out the case bc i have a custom loop and im just lazy. any ideas/suggestions? should i go back to microcenter and exchange the board?


make sure they're hooked up correctly. reset bottom right of inputs, power just to the left of that, also on bottom? If that doesn't work, try touching a screwdriver or any other small metal object onto bare power connectors. If that doesn't work, exchange board there's something wrong with it.

EDIT: just tested mine with a screwdriver, and both power and reset work.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> Hey guys ive had the MVE for about a week now and i cant power the system with the power button ive been pressing the start button on the motherboard to start it up, i dont think the panel on the case (corsair 800D) is fried bc the usb ports work. the power button and the reset button doesnt work, and the last thing i want to do is pull everything out the case bc i have a custom loop and im just lazy. any ideas/suggestions? should i go back to microcenter and exchange the board?
> EDIT: ive read in other forums that it could be that wifi dongle thingy could cause problems but i do not have that installed on the mobo


Have you tried shorting the power switch jumpers (use a screwdriver and touch both pins) and see if the mb starts up?

An example is



If it starts up then it is a problem with the power button on the case.


----------



## Phobos223

If the problem turns out to be the button on the case you can get a nice Lian-Li 5.25" bay device with power/reset and some USB ports


----------



## holgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> make sure they're hooked up correctly. reset bottom right of inputs, power just to the left of that, also on bottom? If that doesn't work, try touching a screwdriver or any other small metal object onto bare power connectors. If that doesn't work, exchange board there's something wrong with it.
> EDIT: just tested mine with a screwdriver, and both power and reset work.


ill double check to see if everything is hooked up correctly, i think they are but it doesnt hurt to check right, ill try the screwdriver trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Have you tried shorting the power switch jumpers (use a screwdriver and touch both pins) and see if the mb starts up?
> 
> An example is
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1120274/
> 
> If it starts up then it is a problem with the power button on the case.


yeah im going to try that as soon as i get home (at work right now)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> If the problem turns out to be the button on the case you can get a nice Lian-Li 5.25" bay device with power/reset and some USB ports


ok ill look into it


----------



## zoidbergslo

I don't know if this is the right thread but her goes.

Does anyone else have problem with mic volume on MVG. I have it set to 100 and boost to +30dB but nothing helps it is still really low . I installed latest drivers from asus home page.

Microphone works great on my laptop.


----------



## holgate

ok so i used a flat head screwdriver on the mobo and it booted up so i guess its the power button on the case, thanks for the help guys, +rep for all


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> ok so i used a flat head screwdriver on the mobo and it booted up so i guess its the power button on the case, thanks for the help guys, +rep for all


Good to know its not your board







I'd pull the power switch out and take a close look at it. could just be a loose solder point or something. if u don't have a soldering iron, hot glue or jb weld works. That's a nice case


----------



## Brearios

I got a question; if I have 1866 rated memory, should i leave my bios memory setting on AUTO or should I change the frequency to 1866 and also, should I change my timings? I had them at 9-9-9-24 but I did change them to what was on my box 9-10-9-27.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brearios*
> 
> I got a question; if I have 1866 rated memory, should i leave my bios memory setting on AUTO or should I change the frequency to 1866 and also, should I change my timings? I had them at 9-9-9-24 but I did change them to what was on my box 9-10-9-27.


enable xmp to 1866, may as well get the most out of it.








That's some pretty sweet looking ram, btw







Do you have the corsair link?


----------



## ripsaw

Well just finished installing mPCIe combo card...It's all working fine, but what a PITA! My advice to anyone installling this thing: Do it at the start of your build, and be PATIENT. The little wires that attach to the card from the i/o shield are so tiny it took me like 10 minutes just to get them in there properly! Now that its in though, i like it. Bluetooth works well, and im getting 300megabits/second transfer rates on wireless....cool!


----------



## Phobos223

Go ahead and put me on the official list!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> God ahead an put me on the official list!


Very nice!

Also does anyone know how to get the full screen boot logo back? I have this stupid little one now...


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Very nice!
> Also does anyone know how to get the full screen boot logo back? I have this stupid little one now...


Its in the BIOS under BOOT tab. Disabled fullscreen logo gives you post report


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Its in the BIOS under BOOT tab. Disabled fullscreen logo gives you post report


Thank you for the shot but it didnt work.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






This is ruffly what I have right now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






This is what it use to be, found it on a youtube video after rigorous searching


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thank you for the shot but it didnt work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ruffly what I have right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it use to be, found it on a youtube video after rigorous searching


OIC. Asus Has a utility to change your boot screen pic in the AI Suite II. Ive used it on my m5a97, works great. That comp has a pic of the cosmic microwave background on boot now







They probably just changed the pic with the new bios.
EDIT I think it is this : MyLogo V1.03.06 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> ok so i used a flat head screwdriver on the mobo and it booted up so i guess its the power button on the case, thanks for the help guys, +rep for all


 Nice to hear that the MB is good. Corsair are really good at replacing items so it should not take long to get a new power button from them.


----------



## Brearios

Ripsaw, I do not have Corsair Link. Its an extra $100 from what I understand and I rather spend it on other hardware unless I can benefit from it greatly.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brearios*
> 
> Ripsaw, I do not have Corsair Link. Its an extra $100 from what I understand and I rather spend it on other hardware unless I can benefit from it greatly.


I was just wondering because you have at least 2 items that will link to it, and yes you're right it's probably not worth the $100 or so....


----------



## Systemlord

EK released their EK-FB ASUS M5E Full Coverage water blocks today, boy did they sell quick! I plan on powder coating or painting the stainless steel section though because it doesn't match up with anything in my build!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> EK released their EK-FB ASUS M5E Full Coverage water blocks today, boy did they sell quick! I plan on powder coating or painting the stainless steel section though because it doesn't match up with anything in my build!


Argh! i wanted one of those!







Hopefully theres more in a second batch......


----------



## General123

So I am on the latest bios and I have gotten nothing but issues from it. Every once and awhile I will go in my bios and everything will be set to default, just randomly! And even worse.. when I change my multiplier to say 50 from 48, it is still at 48 even though the voltage changed. I also can not boot into windows with virtu enabled in the bios. SIGH. I will give it one more bios update then possibly RMA it unless someone can tell me what to do to fix these issues?


----------



## 17mayis

Is anyone going to updare this thread or what?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> Is anyone going to updare this thread or what?
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Under the rules of this club you will need to post a picture of your Motherboard and a CPU-z Screenshot or a Pic with your username on it. I saw your last comment and it was only a Screenshot of your CPU-z with your name written on Notepad. I'm sure Phelan would love to add you to the club. You just need to submit a Pic of your motherboard.


----------



## Ulti

Hai!

Just saying hi and to flaunt my work-in-progress rig. I have messed around with rigs in the past but I never actually built a rig from the case up until now. And what way to officially start off my OC hobby with the Maximus V Extreme!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2581759


----------



## Essenbe

Nice job. Looks like you did well. I know you are proud of your first build. Congrats. Put your rig in your profile so we can see what else is under the hood.


----------



## tonybyatt

Sign me up...

Yes, I know I need to work on cable management...


CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2581663


----------



## Ulti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Nice job. Looks like you did well. I know you are proud of your first build. Congrats. Put your rig in your profile so we can see what else is under the hood.


As soon as I read your post I got right on that. Should be posted in my profile. I'll benchmark it later (when I get trip 660's







)


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> Is anyone going to updare this thread or what?
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Under the rules of this club you will need to post a picture of your Motherboard and a CPU-z Screenshot or a Pic with your username on it. I saw your last comment and it was only a Screenshot of your CPU-z with your name written on Notepad. I'm sure Phelan would love to add you to the club. You just need to submit a Pic of your motherboard.


This. Sorry, I thought I mentioned that but I must not have. I've been busy lately. As soon as you post a CPU-Z I'll get you added







.

OR if you don't have internet on the comp or you're working on it you can write your name on a piece of paper and photograph the mobo with the paper in the pic


----------



## holgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> EK released their EK-FB ASUS M5E Full Coverage water blocks today, boy did they sell quick! I plan on powder coating or painting the stainless steel section though because it doesn't match up with anything in my build!


ordered.............waiting, will post some pics once it comes in before and after installation and finally join this club


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> Sign me up...
> Yes, I know I need to work on cable management...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulti*
> 
> Hai!
> Just saying hi and to flaunt my work-in-progress rig. I have messed around with rigs in the past but I never actually built a rig from the case up until now. And what way to officially start off my OC hobby with the Maximus V Extreme!


Nice to see some more MVE owners. Looks good ppls!


----------



## Ulti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Nice to see some more MVE owners. Looks good ppls!


Likewise! I was looking through a fishbowl until I stumbled onto this site. Glad I am not the only one









Pics @ night!


----------



## Tecnics

Hello guys I need your help, I am user of i3570k, Maximus V Gene (Bios 1309) Corsair Vengeace 8GB 1600Kit & Corsair H100.
As 24/7 stabil users of @4.8Ghz or @5Ghz processors I would like learn if you could share your config file in Rog Exchange website ?
I would like to load your config to my PC, thank you in advance !


----------



## tw33k

New UEFI for the Formula v1408
Quote:


> MAXIMUS V FORMULA BIOS 1408
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> New UEFI for the Formula v1408


rep +
2 new bios a month apart for extreme, formula and gene. will flash tomorrow.









EDIT: meant UEFI - just looked up what that means. Unified Extensible Firmware Interface


----------



## Systemlord

Has anybody ever noticed better overclocking through a BIOS update?


----------



## ripsaw

i have on my amd board. wasnt able to get 4.0 stable until a new bios came out. Right now, i can't really test that on this board until i get new cpu


----------



## stcawthern

Got mine installed today after my P8Z68 DELUXE decided to literally go up in flames! Now I just need to get some red fans and RAM.



CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stcawthern*
> 
> Got mine installed today after my P8Z68 DELUXE decided to literally go up in flames! Now I just need to get some red fans and RAM.
> 
> CPU-Z Validation


Gotchya added







. If you're handy with sandpaper and paint, you can save a few quid by taking the heatspreaders off your RAM and sand/paint them yourself. They come off pretty easily. Otherwise you should go for the Avexir CORE dimms with red LEDs







. That's what I got. 16 GB 1600MHz for $80.


----------



## kid781

just update my Rig





i love my maximus V Formula, Asus make great job for this board:thumb:


----------



## stcawthern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Gotchya added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you're handy with sandpaper and paint, you can save a few quid by taking the heatspreaders off your RAM and sand/paint them yourself. They come off pretty easily. Otherwise you should go for the Avexir CORE dimms with red LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's what I got. 16 GB 1600MHz for $80.


Actually been emailing Corsair Support and they are most likely going to allow me to ship them in and pay for a restocking fee then send me back a set of red ones.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey MVG owners, do you guys use the realtek drivers?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey MVG owners, do you guys use the realtek drivers?


i use em on the MVE


----------



## kid781

i use them to in Maximus V Formula, because my Creative Soundcard has died on me


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Alright, that's good to know. I that I was the only one..


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> i use them to in Maximus V Formula, because my Creative Soundcard has died on me


Was it a Titanium HD from Creative?


----------



## kid781

i have Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro Sound Card. it's much better than onboard sound in MVF which is Realtek.


----------



## kid781

Did u guys use realtek, had a sound clicking in maximus V formula? because i have. fairly i don't know were going wrong.
I just update driver realtek n still the same problem


----------



## ripsaw

clicking? How are you outputing the sound? Sounds like a loose analogue cable?


----------



## ripsaw

For anyone interested in running the WIFI-GO software, and not having the mPCIe card installed, it works fine without the card. Mine is disabled, and i can still use the software.







So if your goal is to use this software, you don't need to scramble looking for and installing a PITA card on your board, it works fine through ethernet.


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> clicking? How are you outputing the sound? Sounds like a loose analogue cable?


i plug kabel direct to the onbord soundcard. I use creative speaker 2.1. if u ask what tipe i use speaker creative, i don't know.


----------



## ripsaw

im assuming the analogue ports then. does it make same sound plugging headphones directly into GREEN port?


----------



## kid781

yeah bro, green port


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> yeah bro, green port


So it does the same thing with headphones plugged directly in there? Is it a crackling sound?


----------



## kid781

i don't have headphone bro.


----------



## Systemlord

I'll be receiving my EK-FB M5E water block today, pictures will come later!


----------



## feniks

can I join the owners club?








Maximus V Extreme here

here's my proof.


also, where in OCN would be the best place to talk about overclocking those boards with 3770K? would like to know some more about more advanced settings in BIOS (still new to it), trying to stabilize 4.9GHz, but it seems it stays flakey no matter what vcore ... could be my CPU though... ehh my former 3770K chip was easier, just up the multi and vcore and here it goes, this one doesn't like it ...


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> can I join the owners club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus V Extreme here
> here's my proof.
> 
> also, where in OCN would be the best place to talk about overclocking those boards with 3770K? would like to know some more about more advanced settings in BIOS (still new to it), trying to stabilize 4.9GHz, but it seems it stays flakey no matter what vcore ... could be my CPU though... ehh my former 3770K chip was easier, just up the multi and vcore and here it goes, this one doesn't like it ...


The best place to start is the Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide.


----------



## zzorro

hi guy here my new baby monster m5e to be cool...stay tuned


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think I already posted, but it may not have been to be added to the list... so just in case - please add me to the proud MVE owners list.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> The best place to start is the Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide.


thanks! all clear now


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'll be receiving my EK-FB M5E water block today, pictures will come later!


I ordered mine just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Ulti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzorro*
> 
> hi guy here my new baby monster m5e to be cool...stay tuned


I really want to see the outcome of this!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I think I already posted, but it may not have been to be added to the list... so just in case - please add me to the proud MVE owners list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats freakin sweet! Nice Case, nice build.







You have to post a cpu-z screenshot, and you'll be added to list.

One day soon mine will look something like that.......









It's still at this stage......


----------



## Phelan

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't updated the list in a couple days; like others mentioned though, I need a link to your cpu-z or a picture of the mobo with your screenname on a piece of paper in front of it to add you.

That being said, someone else will soon be heading this owners' list. Traded my mvg and some cash for an i7 3820, and bought a Rampage IV Gene. Going lga 2011 baby







.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't updated the list in a couple days; like others mentioned though, I need a link to your cpu-z or a picture of the mobo with your screenname on a piece of paper in front of it to add you.
> That being said, someone else will soon be heading this owners' list. Traded my mvg and some cash for an i7 3820, and bought a Rampage IV Gene. Going lga 2011 baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good luck bro.


----------



## zzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulti*
> 
> I really want to see the outcome of this!


Hi mate here some little updates...
to Mr Phelan Now u can add me ya Tq


----------



## holgate

heres mine so far:







i need to change a couple of things, the 90 degree triple rotary fittings im using to connect the mobo block and cpu block are to close so i just ordered the single rotaries. Getting ready to order a case labs case next month thats why i have two pumps and seperate loops. am i in?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Good luck bro.


Thanks!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Thats freakin sweet! Nice Case, nice build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to post a cpu-z screenshot, and you'll be added to list.
> One day soon mine will look something like that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still at this stage......


Thanks! LOL yeah looks like you've got some work to do on that case... like getting one.









CPU-Z in the build log but I'll post here and I'll stick the banner in my sig too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Cool beans. I'll get you added to the list tomorrow.


Cool thanks!


----------



## Phelan

Cool beans. I'll get you added to the list tomorrow.


----------



## zzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Cool beans. I'll get you added to the list tomorrow.


Mr Phelan do not forget to added me to the list M5E ..


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzorro*
> 
> Mr Phelan do not forget to added me to the list M5E ..


Got you too bro







.


----------



## Aznboy1993

I need to get myself on this club. I'll get pictures and CPU-Z screenshot later when I feel bothered


----------



## wholeeo

I'll be joining this club this week. I knew I should have just went with my gut and purchased the Maximus V Formula. I don't think I lasted 2 weeks with my current mobo,









I'd really like to make use of the stock water block on this board without having to change from 7/16in tubing. Is there any way to convert/plug 7/16 in tubing into the 3/8 barb?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'll be joining this club this week. I knew I should have just went with my gut and purchased the Maximus V Formula. I don't think I lasted 2 weeks with my current mobo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to make use of the stock water block on this board without having to change from 7/16in tubing. Is there any way to convert/plug 7/16 in tubing into the 3/8 barb?


There are adapters, but they (naturally) don't do anything about the flow over the VRMs being uber-restrictive.

Take two of these (or similar): Multi Transfer G1/4"

And then screw a 7/16 fitting in one side and a 3/8 in the other... reverse on the opposite side. Is it pretty? NO. Will it work? YES.

Seriously I would simply replace the block if you want active cooling on the VRM - or do as I did and consider the MVF+Block $= MVE.









Based on what I've read - you don't really get much better results from putting the MVF under water (with the stock block that is) - but you do increase the restriction in your loop since the actual tube inside them is much smaller than 3/8" I believe... but I could be wrong. That's definitely what it looked like to me when I was comparing both boards. YMMV


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> There are adapters, but they (naturally) don't do anything about the flow over the VRMs being uber-restrictive.
> Take two of these (or similar): Multi Transfer G1/4"
> And then screw a 7/16 fitting in one side and a 3/8 in the other... reverse on the opposite side. Is it pretty? NO. Will it work? YES.
> Seriously I would simply replace the block if you want active cooling on the VRM - or do as I did and consider the MVF+Block $= MVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I've read - you don't really get much better results from putting the MVF under water (with the stock block that is) - but you do increase the restriction in your loop since the actual tube inside them is much smaller than 3/8" I believe... but I could be wrong. That's definitely what it looked like to me when I was comparing both boards. YMMV


It depend on who makes the MB blocks, EK MB blocks aren't that restrictive. Actually the channels are equal to 3/8" ID tubing or slightly more from looking at my M5E MB block.


----------



## PetGz

Please. How can i set BCLK to 100.0 ( 100.*5* stock) in MVG Bios 1408 wihtout touch BCLK?

And Disable Turbo Mode and SpeedStep in Bios at +4.5ghz?

Thanks.


----------



## griffulas

Just got my MVG and its amazing ill post pics and CPU-Z when I get the chance. But I was also wondering if someone could point me towards an overclock guide for the board I upgraded from my ASRock Z77-mITX which is not nearly as feature rich so I'm a little overwhelmed by all the settings.
Thanks
:tumbs:

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Essenbe

This should help. http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


----------



## wholeeo

Just returned my Asrock Z77 OC Formula. My Maximus V Formula arrives today.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just returned my Asrock Z77 OC Formula. My Maximus V Formula arrives today.


If I didn't have 2 ASRock boards I would bought an OC Formula. Glad I got the ASUS instead


----------



## wholeeo

So I finished setting everything up and getting my previous overtclock stable. Question, on the Asrock bioses there is a turbo voltage offset as well as a vcore offset. Am I right to assume Asus bioses don't have this option? Overclocking with this board was a bit different as I only played with the vcore offset. I am also notcing that the Asrock board would idle at a lower voltage (under 1.00V) while this board with the settings I've selected never goes under 1.048


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It depend on who makes the MB blocks, EK MB blocks aren't that restrictive. Actually the channels are equal to 3/8" ID tubing or slightly more from looking at my M5E MB block.


He wasn't asking about an aftermarket block... He was asking about the stock 'hybrid' solution on the MVF. That's why I was recommending either a replacement block like EK's or just skip water on the VRM bank and buy an MVE board.


----------



## wholeeo

Well I figured out my problem. Apparently ASUS removed additional turbo voltage some time ago. Why the heck for?


----------



## Phelan

ASUS boards have the same function via offset voltage, though it's a little harder to set up. I can't remember where I found the info for it but I remember finding the VID was important for it.


----------



## edhahaha

Just joined forum here some pic of my mvf =)


----------



## cloppy007

I've set the turbo multiplier to 46 in my MVG UEFI but cpu-z and OpenHardwareMonitor shows 45x (4500MHz). Is it a firmware bug or what?


----------



## Phelan

Is your blck at 100?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Is your blck at 100?


Yes, although cpu-z reports 100.5


----------



## wholeeo

This board and the missing additional turbo voltage setting has me wanting to return it.


----------



## Phelan

Setting offset voltage is the same as Turbo voltage, just a different interface. Try flashing the BIOS (again if you have before) and see if that fixes the misread.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Ok I FINALLY have gotten around to actually taking pictures of my rig, please add me to the club now ^^


----------



## Traches

I've got a question for someone who actually uses the fusion thermo block-- How restrictive is it? It seems like a pretty straight pipe with some 90 degree bends in it, so it shouldn't be too bad, but it does look a bit skinny, and mobo blocks have a reputation for being restrictive to begin with. Could I run it along with 2 GPUs and a CPU on a single D5 (bitspower top), or is that asking too much?

I'm having a hard time finding much real world information on that block at all, so someone be honest: is it a legit feature or just a gimmick?

Edit-- holy poo, this is my 666th post. Definitely a sign...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traches*
> 
> I've got a question for someone who actually uses the fusion thermo block-- How restrictive is it? It seems like a pretty straight pipe with some 90 degree bends in it, so it shouldn't be too bad, but it does look a bit skinny, and mobo blocks have a reputation for being restrictive to begin with. Could I run it along with 2 GPUs and a CPU on a single D5 (bitspower top), or is that asking too much?
> I'm having a hard time finding much real world information on that block at all, so someone be honest: is it a legit feature or just a gimmick?
> Edit-- holy poo, this is my 666th post. Definitely a sign...


I don't think you would have any problems with that loop... depending on how many other difficult bends, radiators, etc... you ran in it. As far as whether or not it's 'legit' well that's where I can really only offer a few opinions that I rendered when I was considering the MVF over the MVE...

1) I couldn't find any actual pictures of a block disassembled and the pictures on the ASUS ROG site are all renderings for illustration - so they are probably not to actual scale. That being said - considering the dimensions of the block footprint, and the fact that there is not just the water-pipe but also a normal heat-pipe running through the middle of it - I'm dubious that it maintains the 3/8" ID throughout the block.

2) I also couldn't find anyone running the block to have significantly better OC results than those using it via Air - pure speculation. I did however find several people who had replaced the block with an aftermarket block (mostly EK's IIRC) and claimed to have much better flow _and_ VRM temperatures than before.

3) This was the biggest factor to me: ASUS is the only one that *truly* knows the specifications (both thermal and physical) of their hybrid cooling system... but they chose NOT to include this 'fantastic' technology on the MVE or any of their other 'signature offerings' (where production costs are much, much less of an issue). I would go so far as to guess that at least 30%, if not more, of all MVE owners have WC'd their rigs... so if it really did make any difference at all... why wouldn't it be present on that board too?

None of that is scientific at all... but I considered it good enough for me to skip it - also didn't seem to make nearly as many happy users as the MVE did on newegg... but that doesn't really mean anything other than more idiots purchased the MVF than did the MVE... so I really didn't let the negative reviews factor in.

However, I don't think it is even remotely restrictive enough to cause a problem in your loop... because it's still a straight pipe with only one radial bend... your CPU and GPU blocks are pretty much guaranteed to be more restrictive I would think - but it would depend on the model, etc..


----------



## Traches

I've been feeling pretty much the way you have-- if it's any good, why is there not more information out there about it, and why didn't they use it on more boards? That said, the MVE is a little more than I'm looking to spend, which points me to the MVF.

I won't be buying an aftermarket VRM block either way (for now), but if it's not going to kill my flow I don't see any reason not to include their pseudo-block in my loop.

Thanks for the input! +rep


----------



## shremi

Guys i hace a question I have some money saved up and I want to blow it on the 7970 from asus .., I am going to be water cooling the card and reading on the web page it says that GPU Hotwire can be done with the formula v but I don't know if it applies only to the extreme or the regular formula also. Does anybody know something about this ??


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Guys i hace a question I have some money saved up and I want to blow it on the 7970 from asus .., I am going to be water cooling the card and reading on the web page it says that GPU Hotwire can be done with the formula v but I don't know if it applies only to the extreme or the regular formula also. Does anybody know something about this ??


It appears that ASUS knows something...







Considering all of the boards in the MV line have been out for awhile when this article hit their site... I'm going to say that the VGA hotwire is only available on the Extreme board - as was the case with the Rampage series. Sorry. I could be wrong, but looking at the board layout I certainly don't see it on the formula.


----------



## cloppy007

Does anybody know why my 3570K can't go past 45x in my MVG (firmware 1309)? I've tried both 46 and 47, but it just uses 45 although the POST reports a turbo speed target of 4600MHz.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Does anybody know why my 3570K can't go past 45x in my MVG (firmware 1309)? I've tried both 46 and 47, but it just uses 45 although the POST reports a turbo speed target of 4600MHz.


I'm sure it's not the case but just make sure that you have the multi's linked in the bios (not sure where it is in the MVG but it's in both the software and bios on the MVE). If you don't have them set to linked then it will force later cores to have the same or lower multiple. So if you have the first core set to 45 and the second core set to 47 you will never see 47 on anything. You've probably got it set right and it's something else - but just thought I'd throw that out as a possibility. IIRC when you set it to linked in the bios you will no longer have separate multi's listed per-core and only have one place to set anything.

The other thing to check is that you have the 'easyOC' (forget what Asus' name for it is) disabled - otherwise I've found that sometimes it would over-ride my manual settings. Since the POST reports a 46X and that's the last easyOC setting... it might be a factor.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Double posted somehow.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Do any of you guys know how to update the IME firmware on this board to the latest version (8.1.20.1336)? When I run the firmware updating it gives me the error "Error 8193: Intel (R) ME Interface : Cannot locate ME device driver" and I cannot proceed.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Do any of you guys know how to update the IME firmware on this board to the latest version (8.1.20.1336)? When I run the firmware updating it gives me the error "Error 8193: Intel (R) ME Interface : Cannot locate ME device driver" and I cannot proceed.


According to THIS THREAD it isn't possible to flash the new firmware over the 7.XXX version - is it possible you tried this? Apparently you need to do all of the incremental updates in order (and I believe intel recommends installing the driver FIRST before doing the FW update so that there isn't a driver conflict when entering Windows).


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> According to THIS THREAD it isn't possible to flash the new firmware over the 7.XXX version - is it possible you tried this? Apparently you need to do all of the incremental updates in order (and I believe intel recommends installing the driver FIRST before doing the FW update so that there isn't a driver conflict when entering Windows).


According to device manager I have driver version 8.1.10.1275 installed currently (prior to preforming the firmware update). That is my IME driver version...as to my IME firmware version...I haven't the slightest. Any ideas (step by step?) as to what I can do to flash the latest firmware on my motherboard. If it's long and complicated, I don't care


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> According to device manager I have driver version 8.1.10.1275 installed currently (prior to preforming the firmware update). That is my IME driver version...as to my IME firmware version...I haven't the slightest. Any ideas (step by step?) as to what I can do to flash the latest firmware on my motherboard. If it's long and complicated, I don't care


Hmm... if you are positive that you've installed the correct driver in Windows, the only possibility that I can think of is that perhaps the board bios is outdated possibly? Are you running at least 1204 on your board? (I ask because that's the 'Compatibility for Windows 8' update and perhaps there is a communication problem between the IME and BIOS.

Really I'm stumped and since I haven't updated mine yet I can't say for sure. Normally it should be a simple as running the update utility and waiting until it notifies you of a need to restart. AFAIK there isn't a proven 'manual' version (and those that exist are not for the faint of heart as they can brick your board if you do something wrong). Some people have mentioned success using a version for the X79 and the manual tool to force it on to their Z77 boards - but I wouldn't recommend going that route unless you are both very confident it will work and completely prepared to swap out the MB if it doesn't.









If there's a problem and you have a second hard disk available, you might try installing a different OS (win 7 perhaps) with nothing other than the drivers installed... and then try again. I've found on some systems that drivers are some of the first things to get 'stepped on' by poorly written software. However, it seems like you just installed Win8 so that shouldn't be the problem at this point - unless Win8 compatibility is so poor that you can't even update for better compatibility until you first downgrade your OS install.. that would be truly sad but it wouldn't be the first time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Does anybody know why my 3570K can't go past 45x in my MVG (firmware 1309)? I've tried both 46 and 47, but it just uses 45 although the POST reports a turbo speed target of 4600MHz.


Feniks was having a similar problem and a poster in this thread mentioned that clearing CMOS and messing with the OC settings in the BIOS a second time solved the problem... Not sure if that helps, but you're definitely not alone in the issue.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm sure it's not the case but just make sure that you have the multi's linked in the bios (not sure where it is in the MVG but it's in both the software and bios on the MVE). If you don't have them set to linked then it will force later cores to have the same or lower multiple. So if you have the first core set to 45 and the second core set to 47 you will never see 47 on anything. You've probably got it set right and it's something else - but just thought I'd throw that out as a possibility. IIRC when you set it to linked in the bios you will no longer have separate multi's listed per-core and only have one place to set anything.
> The other thing to check is that you have the 'easyOC' (forget what Asus' name for it is) disabled - otherwise I've found that sometimes it would over-ride my manual settings. Since the POST reports a 46X and that's the last easyOC setting... it might be a factor.


I tried CPU level up to 4.6 and it worked. The only difference I see is that the bclk/peg clock is set to 100, I think it was in auto previously. CPU-Z now reports a 100.00MHz bclk instead of 100.5MHz


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I tried CPU level up to 4.6 and it worked. The only difference I see is that the bclk/peg clock is set to 100, I think it was in auto previously. CPU-Z now reports a 100.00MHz bclk instead of 100.5MHz


That's a normal variance in my experience... sometimes CPU-Z reports over or under by a tiny margin for me... even without changing any settings - from one boot to the next. That shouldn't affect your multiple at all... it's more likely to be something with the BIOS firmware or a setting that's off somewhere.


----------



## goody83

any help will be appreciated.. i am doing a new build with the maximus v gene and when i started it up yesterday i got the code a2 before the system even reaches bios. im wondering if anyone can help me through this.. please and thank you.


----------



## Phelan

The manual has the debug codes listed in it. I'd look it up and help you but I don't have this board anymore. I think I had a similar code show up though and I just had to re-seat the RAM.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goody83*
> 
> any help will be appreciated.. i am doing a new build with the maximus v gene and when i started it up yesterday i got the code a2 before the system even reaches bios. im wondering if anyone can help me through this.. please and thank you.


I had trouble with my sata devices and cables. I think the A2 code was the storage controller initialisation code. Unplug all sata cables and see if you can boot. Then start plugging your devices back one by one until you find the one that causes the boot problem. If one doesn't work, try another cable or SATA port.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I had trouble with my sata devices and cables. I think the A2 code was the storage controller initialisation code. Unplug all sata cables and see if you can boot. Then start plugging your devices back one by one until you find the one that causes the boot problem. If one doesn't work, try another cable or SATA port.


Ah, I think I know what this is then. Make sure you only plug devices into the INTEL sata ports to install the OS, then plug any other devices into the ASMEDIA ports after you have the drivers installed. I believe that has been the cause of problems on a new build here before. All times I installed an OS on this board, I only used the INTEL sata ports.


----------



## goody83

it is okay now guys i figured it out.. i just flashed to the new bios and taadaaa everything worked and posted.. thanks for the feedback tho..


----------



## paradoxum

I currently have a P8P67 Pro + i5 2500k (Sandy Bridge), I am thinking of dropping some big ones and getting a Asus Maximus V Extreme (this is the best version of the board right?) and an Intel Core i7 3770K (Ivy Bridge?) to go with it. Good CPU choice?

Is the Maximus V Extreme the top-end version of these boards? Is the on-board sound just as good as a PCI sound card? (So I can sell/get rid of my X-Fi card) I have watercooling, how high am I going to be able to overclock that i7? Is it worth dropping this amount of money on these things right now or is there a new set of boards/cpus coming out soon that I should wait for?


----------



## jassilamba

Guys please add me to the club... Maximus V Formula with EK Blocks

Here are some pics and the CPUZ Validation

here are some pics:


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I currently have a P8P67 Pro + i5 2500k (Sandy Bridge), I am thinking of dropping some big ones and getting a Asus Maximus V Extreme (this is the best version of the board right?) and an Intel Core i7 3770K (Ivy Bridge?) to go with it. Good CPU choice?
> Is the Maximus V Extreme the top-end version of these boards? Is the on-board sound just as good as a PCI sound card? (So I can sell/get rid of my X-Fi card) I have watercooling, how high am I going to be able to overclock that i7? Is it worth dropping this amount of money on these things right now or is there a new set of boards/cpus coming out soon that I should wait for?


The Extreme is indeed the highest-end board of the Maximus line - however from the sounds of it you might be better served getting the Formula as it has nearly all of the (CPU) overclocking features - only giving up a few of the more esoteric features which are only useful for LN extreme benching IMO - and adds the SupremeFX onboard sound along with power isolation for the sound chip as well.

On the other hand - if you're a true audiophile - what are you doing having a sound card _inside_ your computer?!?!







This is a purely subjective opinion on my part, but your X-Fi card isn't all that great (as opposed to a XONAR or an Omega Claro - unless you have the Titanium and then it's comprable). For sound I would highly recommend using a DAC - which you can easily use with the Extreme - either via USB or Toslink. Even though the Formula is designed to keep as much of the noise away from your card (similar to the shielding on the high-end X-Fi Titanium and the others mentioned above) - nothing is as good as keeping all that circuitry _outside_ your case.









As far as going Z77 vs X79... I'd say do it. The biggest advantages to going with the Extreme is the option of having up to 4 GPUs at PCIe 3.0 speeds (albeit at X8 X8 X8 X8) - while still being able to avoid using the bridge chip if you're just running dual GPUs like I am at the moment.

If you have a good chip... you shouldn't have any problems getting your 3770K up to ~4.7GHz - and it's quite possible you could hit 5.0GHz or above if you're willing to delid and you have a great chip... but that's mostly a lottery as I'm sure you already know.

The price is about the same at this point for you... and I don't think you can really go wrong with a SB-E chip either... but for me and my money - I picked the MVE and a 3570K and couldn't be happier. For referrence I haven't delidded mine, and it's not a particularly great chip (stock freq is at 1.18V VCore) but I got to 4.7GHz with 1.39V in about 12 minutes of tweaking settings.

Basically, if you're positive that you're not ever going to run more than 2 GPUs, aren't going to need Thunderbolt, and are content with a fantastic OC (i.e. aren't competitive about benching, etc. and have to get every last Hz out of your chip under every circumstance) then I would save the extra money and get a Formula. You could find the onboard sound to be great (at least as good as your current card I would say), or you could buy a nice USB DAC with the difference.


----------



## moksh4u2

Add to me to the club please
Maximus V Formula

Great board









http://imgur.com/yS5aN


----------



## hatlesschimp

I love my Maximus V Extreme even though i haven't used it to its full capabilities.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> The Extreme is indeed the highest-end board of the Maximus line - however from the sounds of it you might be better served getting the Formula as it has nearly all of the (CPU) overclocking features - only giving up a few of the more esoteric features which are only useful for LN extreme benching IMO - and adds the SupremeFX onboard sound along with power isolation for the sound chip as well.
> On the other hand - if you're a true audiophile - what are you doing having a sound card _inside_ your computer?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purely subjective opinion on my part, but your X-Fi card isn't all that great (as opposed to a XONAR or an Omega Claro - unless you have the Titanium and then it's comprable). For sound I would highly recommend using a DAC - which you can easily use with the Extreme - either via USB or Toslink. Even though the Formula is designed to keep as much of the noise away from your card (similar to the shielding on the high-end X-Fi Titanium and the others mentioned above) - nothing is as good as keeping all that circuitry _outside_ your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as going Z77 vs X79... I'd say do it. The biggest advantages to going with the Extreme is the option of having up to 4 GPUs at PCIe 3.0 speeds (albeit at X8 X8 X8 X8) - while still being able to avoid using the bridge chip if you're just running dual GPUs like I am at the moment.
> If you have a good chip... you shouldn't have any problems getting your 3770K up to ~4.7GHz - and it's quite possible you could hit 5.0GHz or above if you're willing to delid and you have a great chip... but that's mostly a lottery as I'm sure you already know.
> The price is about the same at this point for you... and I don't think you can really go wrong with a SB-E chip either... but for me and my money - I picked the MVE and a 3570K and couldn't be happier. For referrence I haven't delidded mine, and it's not a particularly great chip (stock freq is at 1.18V VCore) but I got to 4.7GHz with 1.39V in about 12 minutes of tweaking settings.
> Basically, if you're positive that you're not ever going to run more than 2 GPUs, aren't going to need Thunderbolt, and are content with a fantastic OC (i.e. aren't competitive about benching, etc. and have to get every last Hz out of your chip under every circumstance) then I would save the extra money and get a Formula. You could find the onboard sound to be great (at least as good as your current card I would say), or you could buy a nice USB DAC with the difference.


Thanks for the big reply. My sound card is (_was_, I just sold it on ebay) an X-Fi Titanium Fatality Champion, I am now using the onboard sound on my P8P67 Pro and I honestly can't tell the difference at all. I'm not an audiophile, I just want my sound to be "good", it doesn't have to be audiophile-perfect, which is why I was hoping the onboard sound on the Extreme was as good as using a good sound card. I think though I might just wait until the next main intel socket comes out (do we know when that is?) and when the next Maximus board comes out (would it be called the Maximus VI Extreme? I don't follow how these companies name their products)

Thanks again.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Thanks for the big reply. My sound card is (_was_, I just sold it on ebay) an X-Fi Titanium Fatality Champion, I am now using the onboard sound on my P8P67 Pro and I honestly can't tell the difference at all. I'm not an audiophile, I just want my sound to be "good", it doesn't have to be audiophile-perfect, which is why I was hoping the onboard sound on the Extreme was as good as using a good sound card. I think though I might just wait until the next main intel socket comes out (do we know when that is?) and when the next Maximus board comes out (would it be called the Maximus VI Extreme? I don't follow how these companies name their products)
> Thanks again.


I'm a proud owner of the Maximus V Extreme and after selling my X-FI Fatal1ty Xtremegamer I find the on-board sound more than adequate! I'm an audiophile and for now the on-board sound will do just fine, later I will be upgrading to an audiophile grade sound card, I never plan on using more than 2-Way SLI which is why I bought this high-end board as I have to have to best always. The X79 platform is for those using 4-Way SLI with three monitors gaming or those who would put the six cores to good use.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm a proud owner of the Maximus V Extreme and after selling my X-FI Fatal1ty Xtremegamer I find the on-board sound more than adequate! I'm an audiophile and for now the on-board sound will do just fine, later I will be upgrading to an audiophile grade sound card, I never plan on using more than 2-Way SLI which is why I bought this high-end board as I have to have to best always. The X79 platform is for those using 4-Way SLI with three monitors gaming or those who would put the six cores to good use.


I'm the same way, I always gotta have "the best" even if it's ridiculously overpriced for what it is, or a cheaper solution would be more than adequate.. if you got the disposable income, why not? I don't know what you're saying about X79, is that the next socket that is coming out or something and are you saying I *should* get the Maximus V Extreme and not wait for the next thing?


----------



## ripsaw

x79 is the newest chipset for lga 2011 socket. Sandy Bridge-E. Think it'll support Ivy Bridge-E when it comes out too.


----------



## General123

Have been having a new issue TT
1. I enable virtu MVP in the bios(under system agents.)
2. I can not post, BUT I can get in bios, and while in the bios it does say the iGPU is enabled and is running at 850mhz. But I can not get past the boot logo, period. I have tried re-flashing my bios and am on 1408, still the issues persists.


----------



## paradoxum

I was comparing the Maximus boards on the Asus site, and it seems that the Extreme V has the most features.. but it only has Realtek HD audio, while the others have "SupremeFX IV", which sounds like it's a lot better than Realtek audio to me? why does it have worse audio? should I go for the Formula? Actually, I would have anyway, but I read that the barbs on the heatsinks can't be replaced and aren't just standard G1/4" thread fittings, which seems really dumb to me. does anyone know exactly what size they are and if there's any kind of "adapter" that might be able to change them to G1/4? or somehow fit 1/2ID 1/4OD tubing to it?


----------



## zoidbergslo

Gene has realtek audio too but it has fancy name so don't be fooled by that. formula can have some some addon card or box I think. If you care about audio and realtek is not good enough for you buy real sound card


----------



## paradoxum

I'm thinking of getting the Formula with ThunderFX, I just have a few questions about it.

*1.* USB sound card, is it actually any good compared to a PCI-E sound card? "USB" just makes it sound kind of crappy to me? am I wrong?

*2.* Does it make the on-board SupremeFX IV integrated sound obsolete, or does it work in conjunction with it? Is it better than the on-board SupremeFX IV if it does make it obsolete? (I would hope so?)

*3.* When using the ThunderFX, does it require / benefit from using a USB 3.0 port or is a 2.0 port enough?

*4.* It seems like everything I read about the ThunderFX talks about using headphones with it, is it not meant to be used for plugging your speakers in, and then when you decide to switch to headphones/mic for gaming, swap the cables? Or is the idea to use the on-board SupremeFX IV with your speakers, and the ThunderFX for your headphones?

*5.* Is there a replacement waterblock for the Fusion Thermo block that has G1/4" threads? The entire rest of my system uses G1/4" threads with 1/2" ID tubing and compression fittings, I can use the Fusion Thermo block as it is with a fitting reducer like this, but that would be so much more hassle.

*6.* What is the best RAM I should pick up for this board? I will be getting an Intel Core i7 3770K (Ivy Bridge) CPU with it if that helps, I will be watercooling and overclocking.

Thanks in advance and +reps.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Formula with ThunderFX, I just have a few questions about it.
> *1.* USB sound card, is it actually any good compared to a PCI-E sound card? "USB" just makes it sound kind of crappy to me? am I wrong?
> *2.* Does it make the on-board SupremeFX IV integrated sound obsolete, or does it work in conjunction with it? Is it better than the on-board SupremeFX IV if it does make it obsolete? (I would hope so?)
> *3.* When using the ThunderFX, does it require / benefit from using a USB 3.0 port or is a 2.0 port enough?
> *4.* It seems like everything I read about the ThunderFX talks about using headphones with it, is it not meant to be used for plugging your speakers in, and then when you decide to switch to headphones/mic for gaming, swap the cables? Or is the idea to use the on-board SupremeFX IV with your speakers, and the ThunderFX for your headphones?
> *5.* Is there a replacement waterblock for the Fusion Thermo block that has G1/4" threads? The entire rest of my system uses G1/4" threads with 1/2" ID tubing and compression fittings, I can use the Fusion Thermo block as it is with a fitting reducer like this, but that would be so much more hassle.
> *6.* What is the best RAM I should pick up for this board? I will be getting an Intel Core i7 3770K (Ivy Bridge) CPU with it if that helps, I will be watercooling and overclocking.
> Thanks in advance and +reps.


1) IMHO (naturally depending on the actual 'card' - DAC/Processor is better description) a USB solution will almost always be in every way superior to a PCI/PCIe sound card. For referrence here is mine. Way overkill for 'soundcard' - but I assure you it sounds every bit as good as a $2K CD player provided your files are lossless and of adequate bitrate. Works great for games too.









2) I believe the ThunderFX solution is in conjunction with the SupremeFX - but I could be wrong about that - it seems similar to the breakout boxes Creative uses - but they don't have much in the way of diagrams, specs, or pictures of the back, etc. From the wording on the Asus site it seems like more of a dedicated headphone amp for the SupremeFX to feed - but I could be wrong on that.









3) A USB 2.0 port is capable of many, many times the necessary bandwidth for audio! Remember that even with a FLAC of a very complex piece of music you're usually talking about less than 1 mega_bit_ per second - usually somewhere around 600-900kbps. So even USB 1.0 is around 10X faster than necessary for audio. USB 2 is well over 400X faster than necessary.









4) See #2

5) I know EK has one, but I also believe there are a couple of other companies that have one - I think I've seen a MIPS block around this site somewhere.

6) Seems like all the cool kids are using these cheap azz Samsung sticks... they're supposed to be unreal in the OC department. Dominators or Vengeance sticks are great for decent OC coupled with great looks (IMO at least) but if you're purely looking for numbers... get the Sammies.

There are lots of other options as far as RAM is concerned... you should check the appropriate forum for more info and experts.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Formula with ThunderFX, I just have a few questions about it.
> *1.* USB sound card, is it actually any good compared to a PCI-E sound card? "USB" just makes it sound kind of crappy to me? am I wrong?
> *2.* Does it make the on-board SupremeFX IV integrated sound obsolete, or does it work in conjunction with it? Is it better than the on-board SupremeFX IV if it does make it obsolete? (I would hope so?)
> *3.* When using the ThunderFX, does it require / benefit from using a USB 3.0 port or is a 2.0 port enough?
> *4.* It seems like everything I read about the ThunderFX talks about using headphones with it, is it not meant to be used for plugging your speakers in, and then when you decide to switch to headphones/mic for gaming, swap the cables? Or is the idea to use the on-board SupremeFX IV with your speakers, and the ThunderFX for your headphones?
> *5.* *Is there a replacement waterblock for the Fusion Thermo block that has G1/4" threads? The entire rest of my system uses G1/4" threads with 1/2" ID tubing and compression fittings*, I can use the Fusion Thermo block as it is with a fitting reducer like this, but that would be so much more hassle.
> *6.* What is the best RAM I should pick up for this board? I will be getting an Intel Core i7 3770K (Ivy Bridge) CPU with it if that helps, I will be watercooling and overclocking.
> Thanks in advance and +reps.


EK MVF





Fusion Thermo Innards:


----------



## paradoxum

Thanks for the response. I could use some definitive clarification on #2 from somebody though, and more opinions on #6, but thanks for the rest.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I could use some definitive clarification on #2 from somebody though, and more opinions on #6, but thanks for the rest.


on # 2, from what I understand its an independent solution as you can use it on a console too.

If you plan to water cool the ram, the easiest to do is the dominator and thats what I have. Also G Skill has great ocable sticks too.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> EK MVF


Ahh thanks








I'll grab this this then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> on # 2, from what I understand its an independent solution as you can use it on a console too.
> If you plan to water cool the ram, the easiest to do is the dominator and thats what I have. Also G Skill has great ocable sticks too.


I get it, so really you would use your speakers with the on-board sound, and headset with the ThunderFX thing.

No plans to watercool the ram, just want some good solid overclockable sticks, those samsung ones above look a bit too ghetto, gotta have some nice looking heatsinks on them, what G.Skills do I want exactly? I want to fill all four slots up on the mobo.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Ahh thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll grab this this then.
> I get it, so really you would use your speakers with the on-board sound, and headset with the ThunderFX thing.
> No plans to watercool the ram, just want some good solid overclockable sticks, those samsung ones above look a bit too ghetto, gotta have some nice looking heatsinks on them, what G.Skills do I want exactly? I want to fill all four slots up on the mobo.


I'm not an expert on ram so might not be the best answer, but I have seen and heard about the tridents being good for OCing.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I'm not an expert on ram so might not be the best answer, but I have seen and heard about the tridents being good for OCing.


I'm looking more for a specific one exactly, for example there's like 20 variations of the tridents there, I have no idea what ones would be best to get


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I'm looking more for a specific one exactly, for example there's like 20 variations of the tridents there, I have no idea what ones would be best to get


here ya go, these should easily OC to 2800


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> here ya go, these should easily OC to 2800


thanks, that would be these right http://www.ebuyer.com/386397-g-skill-8gb-ddr3-2400mhz-tridentx-memory-f3-2400c10d-8gtx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products seems to be the same code "F3-2400C10D-8GTX" just want to make sure.

(UK here)


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> thanks, that would be these right http://www.ebuyer.com/386397-g-skill-8gb-ddr3-2400mhz-tridentx-memory-f3-2400c10d-8gtx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products seems to be the same code "F3-2400C10D-8GTX" just want to make sure.
> (UK here)


That seems to be the correct ram.
What CPU are you using??? the 2500K


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> That seems to be the correct ram.
> What CPU are you using??? the 2500K


no i'm getting an i7 3770k


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> no i'm getting an i7 3770k


Then that ram would go great.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Still loving my board after all these months. Also jassilamba is post 1337 and I'm reply # 1337! sweeet.


----------



## DaGoat

Hi guys,

I'm not in the club yet but I soon will be as I need a new motherboard to get a more comfortable a layout for plugging my two Matrix 580s. They're 3-slot and this card has the perfect layout I need.

I went through the thread and I saw a user with the same case as me posting pics of his rig with that board so I know it will fit.

Now apart from the SLI function, can you guys give me some feedback on how this motherboard performs overclock-wise? With Sandy-Bridge and Ivy-Bridge? I will plug my i5 2500k for starters and upgrade to an i7 3770k afterwards. How is the BIOS? I heard it comes with plenty of cool features and even a LN2 mode for Ivy Bridge...

I'd be grateful to hear any feedback and get some data on your OCs...

Thanks.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm not in the club yet but I soon will be as I need a new motherboard to get a more comfortable a layout for plugging my two Matrix 580s. They're 3-slot and this card has the perfect layout I need.
> I went through the thread and I saw a user with the same case as me posting pics of his rig with that board so I know it will fit.
> Now apart from the SLI function, can you guys give me some feedback on how this motherboard performs overclock-wise? With Sandy-Bridge and Ivy-Bridge? I will plug my i5 2500k for starters and upgrade to an i7 3770k afterwards. How is the BIOS? I heard it comes with plenty of cool features and even a LN2 mode for Ivy Bridge...
> I'd be grateful to hear any feedback and get some data on your OCs...
> Thanks.


I have not spend too much time OCing with my MVF board but I will say its really easy to OC and the BIOS is really easy to work with. I have used the AsRock extreme 4 board and I returned it cos I hated their UEFI bios. I think Asus has one of the best UEFI bios out there. Also the ability to flash back the bios without anything plugged in is great and if you are getting the MVE then you get dual bios in case your OC fails in 1.

With the built in CPU Step up my 2700K goes to 4.6 Ghz at 1.328V CPUz Validation

My build is still in progress so I have not sat down to fully OC my chip yet, but I plan to take it over 5 Ghz soon.

I have my MCP 35x pump hooked up to the CPU fan header and I love using fan expert to set what i need.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, you may have noticed Phelan is no longer in management of this club and asked me to take over. This club mean's a lot to me and I hope to keep it informed and helpful. The rules to join will remain. Just wanted to update everyone in case they where wondering where Phelan went =D


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Guys please add me to the club... Maximus V Formula with EK Blocks
> Here are some pics and the CPUZ Validation
> here are some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*
> 
> Add to me to the club please
> Maximus V Formula
> Great board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yS5aN


I'd love to add you to the club but your going to need to post a picture of your motherboard.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, you may have noticed Phelan is no longer in management of this club and asked me to take over. This club mean's a lot to me and I hope to keep it informed and helpful. The rules to join will remain. Just wanted to update everyone in case they where wondering where Phelan went =D


Ah...figures









Please add me to the club then when you get the chance!







TY~


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, you may have noticed Phelan is no longer in management of this club and asked me to take over. This club mean's a lot to me and I hope to keep it informed and helpful. The rules to join will remain. Just wanted to update everyone in case they where wondering where Phelan went =D
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to the club then when you get the chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY~
Click to expand...

That is a beautiful machine, AZN...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Ah...figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to the club then when you get the chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice build, Added =D


----------



## ripsaw

I get my 3770k tomorrow







, should i do a clean install of windows or just plug and play?


----------



## Traches

Processor's no reason to reinstall windows. Hell, I've carried a single windows installation over several complete computers...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> I get my 3770k tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , should i do a clean install of windows or just plug and play?


Yeah, definitely no reason to reinstall unless you're having some other problems... absolutely no drivers will change so a reinstall will only result in the exact same configuration. You might have to re-authenticate your windows.. because MS uses the CPU ID as part of it's algorithm to determine when an install moved systems.


----------



## tw33k

I just had a weird problem with the UEFI on my Formula. I have 2 3770K chips and this morning I swapped them. No matter what setting I chose, even optimized defaults, upon rebooting the system would change all the settings to how they were on the first chip and I couldn't boot. Clearing the CMOS didn't help. The only way I could it working was to re-flash it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

That's very strange that clearing CMOS didn't reset everything to defaults... normally that would get you an 'F1 for settings' hang on first boot. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## tw33k

Clearing the CMOS did make me hit F1. I then turned off CPU fan monitoring because I don't have a fan on that header and rebooted. It started loading Windows but crashed like it does with a bad OC. I went back into the UEFI and everything was set up for my 4.6GHz OC on the other chip.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Ah... that's why... I think it keeps the settings in memory and when you hit F1 it restores them. You'd need to do the 'load optimized defaults' once you first enter the BIOS after that I believe.


----------



## ripsaw

3770k is here







Got it installed with a50 cooler for now. I still have yet to figure out how to mount my h100 on testbench.


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Just installed my Maximus V Extreme a couple of hours ago







So far I'm absolutely loving it. 4.8GHz right now on my i5-3570K.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> Just installed my Maximus V Extreme a couple of hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm absolutely loving it. 4.8GHz right now on my i5-3570K.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added to the club, very nice loop.


----------



## cloppy007

Here's my pic and CPU-Z


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my pic and CPU-Z


Added =D


----------



## x2ezx

Add me to the club!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2610348


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*
> 
> Add me to the club!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2610348


You also need to post a picture of your motherboard if you can, then I would gladly add to the club. =D


----------



## battosaii

im getting the Formula board with the water block, does anyone use the factory water block im thinking of adding it to my loop just wasnt sure if it was worth it


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battosaii*
> 
> im getting the Formula board with the water block, does anyone use the factory water block im thinking of adding it to my loop just wasnt sure if it was worth it


If you use the same size tubing I don't see why you wouldn't just use that, if it had G1/4" threads on it I would have used it myself but I had to buy an aftermarket EK cooler for it.

Here is a pic of my board shortly after installing all the waterblocks last night:


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battosaii*
> 
> im getting the Formula board with the water block, does anyone use the factory water block im thinking of adding it to my loop just wasnt sure if it was worth it


My original plan was to run a parallel loop to the stock mobo block (alpha cool rads have multiple ports, and the the bits power res has multiple ports too)... but then I decided not too, as it is a very restrictive



And the EK block is really nice, The only issue I can see is that if I plan to add another GPU, I would have to make sure that the tubing is perfect coming out the SB.

And this is how the Nickel Plexi looks like for comparison purposes...


----------



## Buzzkill

I wanted to confirm PCI-E slots for SLI on Maximus V Extreme. The manual say slots PCI-E 1 and PCI-E 2B for two cards. The top slots is 1 and the Black slots is 2B? If you used a bridge between GPU's is it a 3 slot connector? I am switching EVGA Z77 FTW for Maximus V Extreme and want to order the right Heatkiller GPU-X² / GPU-X³ X Dual Link Bridge Block - 3 Sot (10194) for Quad SLI 690GTX's .

Heatkiller GPU-X Series Multi-Link Bridge Block (10198)
Heatkiller GPU-X² / GPU-X³ X Dual Link Bridge Block - 3 Sot (10194)
Heatkiller GPU-X² / GPU-X³ X Dual Link Bridge Block - 2 Sot (10192)


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> I wanted to confirm PCI-E slots for SLI on Maximus V Extreme. The manual say slots PCI-E 1 and PCI-E 2B for two cards. The top slots is 1 and the Black slots is 2B? If you used a bridge between GPU's is it a 3 slot connector? I am switching EVGA Z77 FTW for Maximus V Extreme and want to order the right Heatkiller GPU-X² / GPU-X³ X Dual Link Bridge Block - 3 Sot (10194) for Quad SLI 690GTX's .
> Heatkiller GPU-X Series Multi-Link Bridge Block (10198)
> Heatkiller GPU-X² / GPU-X³ X Dual Link Bridge Block - 3 Sot (10194)
> Heatkiller GPU-X² / GPU-X³ X Dual Link Bridge Block - 2 Sot (10192)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just checked my M5E, I'm running 2 cards one in slot 1 and one in slot 3 and the distance between the PCBs is about 80mm. Hope thats helpful


----------



## ripsaw

whats everyone running for stable o/c bios right now?


----------



## tw33k

Here's a list of my stable speeds, voltage and temps:


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> I just checked my M5E, I'm running 2 cards one in slot 1 and one in slot 3 and the distance between the PCBs is about 80mm. Hope thats helpful


Thank You Very Much! I ordered Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X² Dual-Link (3-Slot) & *** NEW *** Watercool GPU-X Dual-Link. . Watercool recomended the GPU-X Dual-Link for Maximus V Extreme SLI HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 690, 680 & 670 . I will post a picture to join the club when UPS drops off my board.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Just an info.

I was using the 1408 BIOS for my MVF. Lose stability at 4.6GHz. I tried different settings in bios, but still it was not stable. I flashed back to 1309 and regain my stability.

They are claiming 1408 to improve stability, but not in my case.


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> Thank You Very Much! I ordered Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X² Dual-Link (3-Slot) & *** NEW *** Watercool GPU-X Dual-Link. . Watercool recomended the GPU-X Dual-Link for Maximus V Extreme SLI HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 690, 680 & 670 . I will post a picture to join the club when UPS drops off my board.


Hope it all works out. Just FYI when I said my second card is in slot 3 I meant the fourth slot not the black slot =X


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> Hope it all works out. Just FYI when I said my second card is in slot 3 I meant the fourth slot not the black slot =X


This is what the ASUS manual shows:

[URL=http://www.overclock.net/conte...d/1172254/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Here's a list of my stable speeds, voltage and temps:


Nice chip! Hope i get one more like that next time.....
has anyone here ever seen/used this stuff?

says 1.22W/m.k on it "ZP Heatsink Compounds" just trying to figure out if its safe on h100 and 3770k


----------



## iwhocorrupts

I'm using slots 1 and 3 (red) for two way sli because of my watercooling setup and I haven't had any issues, I know in the manual it says to use 2b with dual sli.. Both of my cards are running at 8x


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> This is what the ASUS manual shows:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/conte...d/1172254/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/IMG][/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> I wanted to confirm PCI-E slots for SLI on Maximus V Extreme. The manual say slots PCI-E 1 and PCI-E 2B for two cards. The top slots is 1 and the Black slots is 2B? If you used a bridge between GPU's is it a 3 slot connector? I am switching EVGA Z77 FTW for Maximus V Extreme and want to order the right Heatkiller GPU-X² / GPU-X³ X Dual Link Bridge Block - 3 Sot (10194) for Quad SLI 690GTX's .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> I'm using slots 1 and 3 (red) for two way sli because of my watercooling setup and I haven't had any issues, I know in the manual it says to use 2b with dual sli.. Both of my cards are running at 8x


AFAIK the reason for the slot locations is simple - if you are only using two slots then you have no need to employ the bridging chip to engage the additional PCIe 3.0 lanes. Unfortunately, the board isn't configured to allow you to use the bridging chip to get SLI/CFX two card in X16 X16... two cards will always essentially be in X8 X8 configuration (since even if you used slot 2A it would be in X8+X16 at best... but the X8 card would be the card driving the display(s) so it wouldn't really matter).

The bridge chip adds a small amount of latency which creates additional microstudders in CFX - so if it's not necessary (i.e. single or dual GPU configurations) then ASUS recommends not using the red slot so it can effectively become a RVG - with an unused PCIe backplane.

EDIT:
I should add that I ran benchmarks with my cards initially in the 1 & 2A slots and later in the 1 & 2B slots as indicated in the manual - and the differences between the two (in both Heaven and 3DMark) were less than would be attributable to a more "settled" system (i.e. no stray threads in the background updating something or whatever). To be honest I think the scores were offset anyway - like one bench was .02% higher and the other lower by the same amount.

Not really surprising because I think (based on simple conjecture, I don't have intimate knowledge on SLI/CFX architecture nuances) mixed speeds/lanes is meaningless and used simply for marketing. If you think of the output to the display(s) like a car assembly line... if the 'chassis guy', the 'windows guy' and the 'interior guy' can output 100 units per day - it doesn't matter that the 'brakes & tires guy' can do 200 (or 500 for that matter)... there will only be a maximum of 100 produced per day.

So if you have X8 X8 X8 X8 vs X8 X16 X8 X16... you shouldn't see _any_ difference at all. Likewise for speed... if you have two cards in PCIe 2.0 slots and two in PCIe 3.0 slots... you are never getting 3.0 speeds at all - so basically you have a 4 slot PCIe 2.0 setup. (Thankfully that limitation doesn't affect the MVE... but the lanes issue above definitely does apply).

Food for thought.


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> AFAIK the reason for the slot locations is simple - if you are only using two slots then you have no need to employ the bridging chip to engage the additional PCIe 3.0 lanes. Unfortunately, the board isn't configured to allow you to use the bridging chip to get SLI/CFX two card in X16 X16... two cards will always essentially be in X8 X8 configuration (since even if you used slot 2A it would be in X8+X16 at best... but the X8 card would be the card driving the display(s) so it wouldn't really matter).
> The bridge chip adds a small amount of latency which creates additional microstudders in CFX - so if it's not necessary (i.e. single or dual GPU configurations) then ASUS recommends not using the red slot so it can effectively become a RVG - with an unused PCIe backplane.
> EDIT:
> I should add that I ran benchmarks with my cards initially in the 1 & 2A slots and later in the 1 & 2B slots as indicated in the manual - and the differences between the two (in both Heaven and 3DMark) were less than would be attributable to a more "settled" system (i.e. no stray threads in the background updating something or whatever). To be honest I think the scores were offset anyway - like one bench was .02% higher and the other lower by the same amount.
> Not really surprising because I think (based on simple conjecture, I don't have intimate knowledge on SLI/CFX architecture nuances) mixed speeds/lanes is meaningless and used simply for marketing. If you think of the output to the display(s) like a car assembly line... if the 'chassis guy', the 'windows guy' and the 'interior guy' can output 100 units per day - it doesn't matter that the 'brakes & tires guy' can do 200 (or 500 for that matter)... there will only be a maximum of 100 produced per day.
> So if you have X8 X8 X8 X8 vs X8 X16 X8 X16... you shouldn't see _any_ difference at all. Likewise for speed... if you have two cards in PCIe 2.0 slots and two in PCIe 3.0 slots... you are never getting 3.0 speeds at all - so basically you have a 4 slot PCIe 2.0 setup. (Thankfully that limitation doesn't affect the MVE... but the lanes issue above definitely does apply).
> Food for thought.


Thanks. I found this.

The Maximus V Extreme comes with four dual slot spaced PCI-E slots which run through the PLX bridge chip to allow for full PCI-E 3.0 to four cards at x8 bandwidth. ASUS also has a PLX bypass for native PCI-E performance in dual card configs by using the top #1 slot and the Black (2B) slot which allows direct PCI-E lanes from the CPU without any interaction with the PLX bridge. This can net you up to 5+% in gameplay which is really awesome for just a slot difference.

The good thing about this is that since this board is built for benching, it has full support for 4 way GPUs. This means that with a good high frequency CPU, we can see many multi card benchmarks getting nice results with this board.



On this ASUS video it shows Dual SLI using slots1 & 3 at 10:08 min
3-Way ASUS GTX660 Ti Performance Overview


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> Thanks. I found this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this ASUS video it shows Dual SLI using slots1 & 3 at 10:08 min
> 3-Way ASUS GTX660 Ti Performance Overview


Well, I didn't find _that_ much performance gain - but to be honest I didn't try to compare actual _in game_ performance before I had switched the position of my second card.

I think that's interesting that after saying that there is a performance gain from dual GPU configurations not using the PLX bridge... that they then make a video using it for two cards.









Not like the difference is significant in any way so I say use whichever slot you like better (i.e. if you already have a long set of crystal links... then use slots 1&3







). If interested here is what my results were doing it the 'wrong way' (with the PLX bridge) - I'm happy. Of course now that I'm not using it... I'm still happy.


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I didn't find _that_ much performance gain - but to be honest I didn't try to compare actual _in game_ performance before I had switched the position of my second card.
> I think that's interesting that after saying that there is a performance gain from dual GPU configurations not using the PLX bridge... that they then make a video using it for two cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like the difference is significant in any way so I say use whichever slot you like better (i.e. if you already have a long set of crystal links... then use slots 1&3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). If interested here is what my results were doing it the 'wrong way' (with the PLX bridge) - I'm happy. Of course now that I'm not using it... I'm still happy.


Thanks. I was finding different answers. The EVGA Z77 FTW only runs Video cards at 8x in SLI with the PLX chip. Extreme looks like you can use PLX if you want to. I got my board so I can swap it out when I get some items for Performance Pcs.

I will post a CPU-Z when I can.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I didn't find _that_ much performance gain - but to be honest I didn't try to compare actual _in game_ performance before I had switched the position of my second card.
> I think that's interesting that after saying that there is a performance gain from dual GPU configurations not using the PLX bridge... that they then make a video using it for two cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like the difference is significant in any way so I say use whichever slot you like better (i.e. if you already have a long set of crystal links... then use slots 1&3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). If interested here is what my results were doing it the 'wrong way' (with the PLX bridge) - I'm happy. Of course now that I'm not using it... I'm still happy.


I think what he did is use the red slot for 2 way SLI and then used the PLX for 3 way SLI.
Here is the place in the video where he puts in the second card.

Notice the slot he is putting it in. Now watch him put in the third card. He had to have moved the second card first. Maybe it's just me, but it looks like he is putting the third card into the same slot he used for the second card.


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I think what he did is use the red slot for 2 way SLI and then used the PLX for 3 way SLI.
> Here is the place in the video where he puts in the second card.
> 
> Notice the slot he is putting it in. Now watch him put in the third card. He had to have moved the second card first. Maybe it's just me, but it looks like he is putting the third card into the same slot he used for the second card.


The video looks like it shows JJ using only RED PCI-E slots. When he goes from 2 cards to 3 cards the 3rd card is in the same slot he used for two cards. With 3 cards it looks like the are no spaces between the cards. It looks like he never uses the Black PCI-E slot for GPU's. The watercool GPU bridges I ordered will be 3 slot model but I will most likely buy four slot bridge to try also.


----------



## kcuestag

May I join the club?

Just got this amazing ASUS Rampage IV Extreme a couple of days ago.











Thanks! Hope you like it.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> Thanks. I was finding different answers. The EVGA Z77 FTW only runs Video cards at 8x in SLI with the PLX chip. Extreme looks like you can use PLX if you want to. I got my board so I can swap it out when I get some items for Performance Pcs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a CPU-Z when I can.


Added =D welcome to the club!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> May I join the club?
> Just got this amazing ASUS Rampage IV Extreme a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hope you like it.


Hey kcuestag, I'm sorry but this is actually just a Maximus V owners club =/ for the z77 board. Your board does look great but I'm not sure if it can join the club.


----------



## jokrik

Abit blurry since its bokeh photo

but may I join?







will post cpu-z when I can
its max v formula


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Added =D welcome to the club!
> Hey kcuestag, I'm sorry but this is actually just a Maximus V owners club =/ for the z77 board. Your board does look great but I'm not sure if it can join the club.


Oh damn, I misread the thread's title, very sorry!


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Oh damn, I misread the thread's title, very sorry!


Here is [Official] ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79 Owner's Club


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Abit blurry since its bokeh photo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but may I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post cpu-z when I can
> its max v formula


Usually if you want to join you need to take the photo with your name written on a piece of paper but since you have other pictures of it in your sig I can make an exception =D Very nice loop! Please upload your CPU-Z when you can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Oh damn, I misread the thread's title, very sorry!


No problem, thanks @buzzkill for the link.


----------



## iwhocorrupts

My CPU-Z that I didnt upload before


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Nice 4.8GHz @ 1.41V - and good temps... did you delid or is that a 'virgin' CPU?

Oh and I lol'd at the fact that your system shot was taken with a BSOD on the monitor.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Very nice! @iwhocorrupts

Also I just updated the OP post, please tell me if you guys like it or if I should change anything. I'm also looking for people who made reviews or videos on their motherboard to put in OP as well. Hope you guys have a great weekend =D


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Nice 4.8GHz @ 1.41V - and good temps... did you delid or is that a 'virgin' CPU?
> Oh and I lol'd at the fact that your system shot was taken with a BSOD on the monitor.


Its a virgin CPU







: Its only a couple weeks old so its too new to me to attempt to delid it, lol. Oh and I had the camera on the tripod doing some longer exposures it happened to bluescreen during one of the shots. Made me lol a bit so I posted it


----------



## iwhocorrupts

I'm having a problem with transferring files over to USB storage (thumb drive). The transfer will go rapidly to 50% then hang for a minute or two then jump to maybe 90% then hang for a minute or two, then finally finish. This is with about a 500mb file, I've tried multiple USB drives in multiple USB ports... Does anyone else have an issue like this? :/


----------



## zzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 
> its max v formula


nice build mate...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Well last time I uploaded a picture of my rig to this club was back when I joined, so I took this picture of my current rig it doesn't have a custom loop but it gets by fine, I plan on putting some more work into Cable Management and getting some threaded cables, until then I think I'm going to pick up a Swifter Duster tomorrow =D


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> I'm having a problem with transferring files over to USB storage (thumb drive). The transfer will go rapidly to 50% then hang for a minute or two then jump to maybe 90% then hang for a minute or two, then finally finish. This is with about a 500mb file, I've tried multiple USB drives in multiple USB ports... Does anyone else have an issue like this? :/


That's normal. It's a software feature: write cache. The progress bar you see means how much it was written to the write buffer. When the buffer is full, it'll progress slowly.

You should probably have a similar behaviour when copying large file across hard drives.


----------



## DaGoat

Okay guys, I just received my Maximus V Formula! Very excited! I will plug my two Asus Matrix GTX580 in SLI... Yay!

Sorry, don't have my cam next to me, I come back with a pic to enter the club as soon as promised. I just have a question:

Browsing the specs, I discovered the mPCI-E Combo +Wifi.

I don't care about wifi but I'm quite interested in th mPCIe to plug an mSATA SSD... Is there anyone doing thing with the Maximus V? As I need a new SSD to have more space anyway, I wonder if it's a good idea to buy and plug an mSATA SSD... I heard the boot is faster that way, is it true? Anyone has experience of this? I thought it was more of a technology for laptop at first but hey, if there is a possibility to improve performance and have a faster boot...

Thanks .


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Okay guys, I just received my Maximus V Formula! Very excited! I will plug my two Asus Matrix GTX580 in SLI... Yay!
> Sorry, don't have my cam next to me, I come back with a pic to enter the club as soon as promised. I just have a question:
> Browsing the specs, I discovered the mPCI-E Combo +Wifi.
> I don't care about wifi but I'm quite interested in th mPCIe to plug an mSATA SSD... Is there anyone doing thing with the Maximus V? As I need a new SSD to have more space anyway, I wonder if it's a good idea to buy and plug an mSATA SSD... I heard the boot is faster that way, is it true? Anyone has experience of this? I thought it was more of a technology for laptop at first but hey, if there is a possibility to improve performance and have a faster boot...
> Thanks .


not sure about the boot times, but the mcpci-e msata port is sata2, not sata3. You will get better speeds from the board's sata3 ports (red intel ones, right next to black ones).


----------



## DaGoat

OK great to know, thanks indeed.









Rep+


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's normal. It's a software feature: write cache. The progress bar you see means how much it was written to the write buffer. When the buffer is full, it'll progress slowly.
> You should probably have a similar behaviour when copying large file across hard drives.


Thank you


----------



## Buzzkill

The Maximus V Extreme has connectors for thermal sensors. I know you can use Phobya Premium Thermal Sensor Cable. Can you use Bitspower G 1/4" Matte Black Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting in the 2 pin optional temp 1/2/3


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yep... they will work just fine - I have two of them. I only tried them out on the board initially before moving them to the FC5 but they work fine in either.


----------



## paradoxum

Does anyone have the ThunderFX and has tried using the RCA input? I have this exact setup right now, and it just doesn't work, I get no audio from my TV.



I can verify sound is coming from the TV jack using my headphones. I can verify the aux-in on my speakers works by using my phone to play music, the ThunderFX in the middle just seems to be the problem.


----------



## zerounleashednl

Hey guys, I need some help here... it's driving my crazy...

The PCI-E speed of my ASUS Matrix GTX580 on the Maximus V Extreme is *x2* instead of *x16*!

I tried changing the Link Speed from "Auto" to "Gen1" and it sometimes boot using x2 and sometimes using x8. When I set the Link Speed to "Gen2" ot "Gen3" it always uses x2...

I already reseated the CPU and checked for bend pins... Do I overlook something?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help here... it's driving my crazy...
> The PCI-E speed of my ASUS Matrix GTX580 on the Maximus V Extreme is *x2* instead of *x16*!
> I tried changing the Link Speed from "Auto" to "Gen1" and it sometimes boot using x2 and sometimes using x8. When I set the Link Speed to "Gen2" ot "Gen3" it always uses x2...
> I already reseated the CPU and checked for bend pins... Do I overlook something?


Ehm... take it out and put it back in?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help here... it's driving my crazy...
> The PCI-E speed of my ASUS Matrix GTX580 on the Maximus V Extreme is *x2* instead of *x16*!
> I tried changing the Link Speed from "Auto" to "Gen1" and it sometimes boot using x2 and sometimes using x8. When I set the Link Speed to "Gen2" ot "Gen3" it always uses x2...
> I already reseated the CPU and checked for bend pins... Do I overlook something?


Try it in a different slot. failing that RMA the board.


----------



## Buzzkill

Thanks for the info on the PCI-E slot spacing on the Maximus V Extreme. I got two bridges so I can Use PCI-E 1 & PCI-E 2B or PCI-E 3


----------



## dr_dx

All,

I have searched the forum but haven't found an answer to my question. What is the correct slow mode switch position for "normal" use? I have seen several new and RMA'ed MVF's and they all come from ASUS with the slow mode switch to the left. The manual indicates that the "normal" position is to the left as well but the manual shows the switch being "off" in that position (page 1-25). The actual slow mode switch on the MB is "on" in the left position. Is the manual incorrect or is the board being fabricated with the switch backwards? Which is correct the position, left or right? The manual states that if you are going to use the slow mode swith, the LN2 jumper (page 1-26) must be set before you use it (foot note on page 1-25).

Thanks,
Dr_dx


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr_dx*
> 
> All,
> I have searched the forum but haven't found an answer to my question. What is the correct slow mode switch position for "normal" use? I have seen several new and RMA'ed MVF's and they all come from ASUS with the slow mode switch to the left. The manual indicates that the "normal" position is to the left as well but the manual shows the switch being "off" in that position (page 1-25). The actual slow mode switch on the MB is "on" in the left position. Is the manual incorrect or is the board being fabricated with the switch backwards? Which is correct the position, left or right? The manual states that if you are going to use the slow mode swith, the LN2 jumper (page 1-26) must be set before you use it (foot note on page 1-25).
> Thanks,
> Dr_dx


Wow, I was wondering about this today myself while setting up my PC, I noticed the switch was "on", but I had not touched it at all, and my motherboard is brand new, and the manual says it should be "off" as default like you say, so I flicked it to "off", but did I actually turn it "on"?


----------



## Essenbe

On my MVE the switch is vertical and it says on the switch, off/on. with the switch up is off. I'm not sure if that helps you or not, but that's the way it came out of the box.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> On my MVE the switch is vertical and it says on the switch, off/on. with the switch up is off. I'm not sure if that helps you or not, but that's the way it came out of the box.


same as mine....


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> On my MVE the switch is vertical and it says on the switch, off/on. with the switch up is off. I'm not sure if that helps you or not, but that's the way it came out of the box.


On the MVF it's horizontal, and off is labeled as being on the right side, which, if vertical, would be the bottom (or the lettering would be upside down). so either it's a mislableing on the motherboard or the manual is wrong, is there no way to check if it's on or off in the bios or anything?


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> On the MVF it's horizontal, and off is labeled as being on the right side, which, if vertical, would be the bottom (or the lettering would be upside down). so either it's a mislableing on the motherboard or the manual is wrong, is there no way to check if it's on or off in the bios or anything?


I have used all 5 different bioses for the MVF and I haven't seen anywhere in them where you can determine if you are in slow mode or not.

I will run a single threaded benchmark (SuperPI 32m) with the switch in both positions and see which position gives the quickest time. I assume that when the slow mode switch is enabled, it adds some wait states. I will report back my findings. I find it odd that, for as long as the MVF has been out, this hasn't come up before.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr_dx*
> 
> I will report back my findings.


Thanks







, i'm going to go post this on the asus forums too and see if a mod responds with an official answer too.


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i'm going to go post this on the asus forums too and see if a mod responds with an official answer too.


Beat you to it. I already posted their yesterday and the no one had an answer there either. The mod suggested that I run a test and see.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr_dx*
> 
> Beat you to it. I already posted their yesterday and the no one had an answer there either. The mod suggested that I run a test and see.


Ah, typical asus support then I see.


----------



## dr_dx

Well here are the results for the MVF slow mode switch:

left position = Super PI 32M = 7m 13.123 sec
right position = Super PI 32M = 7m 12.948 sec

Well within the margin of variance from one run to the next.

So I tested to see if the PC would boot quicker in one position over the other. I timed it with a stopwatch but it seemed to be the same (if there is a difference, it isn't a noticeable one).

Conclusion = I still don't know which position is "off/normal' and which is "on/enabled"

It doesn't seem to make a differnce. Testing criteria = 3770K @ 4.6G

Maybe with a slower cpu & clock, it might be noticeable.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr_dx*
> 
> Well here are the results for the MVF slow mode switch:
> left position = Super PI 32M = 7m 13.123 sec
> right position = Super PI 32M = 7m 12.948 sec
> Well within the margin of variance from one run to the next.
> So I tested to see if the PC would boot quicker in one position over the other. I timed it with a stopwatch but it seemed to be the same (if it is different, it isn't a noticeable one).
> Conclusion = I still don't know which position is "off/normal' and which is "on/enabled"
> It doesn't seem to make a differnce. Testing criteria = 3770K @ 4.6G
> Maybe with a slower cpu & clock, it might be noticeable.


Actually, I would say with a _higher_ cpu and clock.







I'm not totally sure what version of 'magic smoke' they've installed that the switch controls - but since it's intended purpose is to eliminate or at least ameliorate the 'cold boot bug' I wouldn't expect to see a significant impact unless you were running well over 5.5GHz on that chip (along with the requisite sub-0C temperatures). It's my guess that - if the switch does anything at all - it simply changes voltages or pathways to something they've found/guessed will reduce cold-boot failures. Most likely without LN2 the stresses on the chip and _chipset_ aren't sufficient to make any difference at all and you are, at most, simply adding a couple of milliseconds to the boot time which you aren't able to determine using your stopwatch.









That's probably why there isn't much knowledge even at ASUS about it - unless an actual engineer that worked on the board design is available. I'm sure if you posted on NVidia's forum a question about why a particular capacitor or choke was used in the VRM path you'd be met with similarly useless responses from support.


----------



## llamaegg

So was wondering if maybe you guys could help me solve a dilemma I've been having. I'm thinking of grabbing either a Maximus V Formula or Extreme, but trying to boil down the real difference between the two and if it's actually worth the premium. The main differences I see are the Extreme has is the two x16 PCI ports compared to x8, and the OC Key, am I missing anything obvious?


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Actually, I would say with a _higher_ cpu and clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally sure what version of 'magic smoke' they've installed that the switch controls - but since it's intended purpose is to eliminate or at least ameliorate the 'cold boot bug' I wouldn't expect to see a significant impact unless you were running well over 5.5GHz on that chip (along with the requisite sub-0C temperatures). It's my guess that - if the switch does anything at all - it simply changes voltages or pathways to something they've found/guessed will reduce cold-boot failures. Most likely without LN2 the stresses on the chip and _chipset_ aren't sufficient to make any difference at all and you are, at most, simply adding a couple of milliseconds to the boot time which you aren't able to determine using your stopwatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably why there isn't much knowledge even at ASUS about it - unless an actual engineer that worked on the board design is available. I'm sure if you posted on NVidia's forum a question about why a particular capacitor or choke was used in the VRM path you'd be met with similarly useless responses from support.


I think i'll trust the switch and leave it to the right (labeled as off), and assume the manual is wrong, is it likely the manual is mostly a copy/paste of the MVE and that might explain the error?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaegg*
> 
> So was wondering if maybe you guys could help me solve a dilemma I've been having. I'm thinking of grabbing either a Maximus V Formula or Extreme, but trying to boil down the real difference between the two and if it's actually worth the premium. The main differences I see are the Extreme has is the two x16 PCI ports compared to x8, and the OC Key, am I missing anything obvious?


The Maximus V Extreme has better PCIe spacing for 2-3 graphics cards and lots of room for a dedicated high-end sound card, plus I don't care for the barb look on the VRM sections cooling. You can also run Native PCIe 3.0 x8/x8 without even using the PLX bridge chip!


----------



## Buzzkill

Has anyone been successful using Intel Lan Driver V1703.0.0? You have to update Intel® 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection 1st then install driver.

Intel LAN Driver V17.3.0.0 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit.(WHQL)
Intel LAN Driver V17.3.0.0 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit.(WHQL)

*Note: Please install NVM Update Utility for Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection first before you update this driver.
The URL of the Utility: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22026

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22026
This utility resolves an issue where during system resume, the Intel® 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection erroneously reports the device id as an Intel® 82579LM Gigabit Ethernet Controller Network Connection, resulting in a Windows* Code 10 error and loss of network connection.

Not all systems with the Intel 82579V Network connection will see this problem. Systems using Microsoft Windows* 8 are more susceptible to the issue.

If you experience this error, Intel recommends that you update the non-volatile memory for your network connection by downloading and running the NVM Update Utility.

Three versions of the utility are available to support three different operation systems (Windows 32 bit; Windows 64 bit; DOS).

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/22026/eng/ReadMe.txt


----------



## HITMAN YJK

I Had a Asrock Z77 OC Formula one of the best Asrock motherboard ....but again few days back i bought a maximus V Formula








that Red black theme is back in my rig ... sooner or late i will post the overclocking results


----------



## Buzzkill

CPU-Z 4.6

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625978


----------



## Nomad692000

For extreme overclockers, ASUS has included an LN2 and Slow Mode switch to help in providing better OC margins when using sub -10C cooling. The LN2 mode is enabled via jumper, while the Slow Mode feature uses a toggle switch, which can be enabled when the system is about to crash in order to slow down the CPU, buying more time for the performance tuner to make adjustments. Because of the Slow Mode's specialized feature, it only takes effect in LN2 mode. There is also a Q-Reset button, which can be used to prevent cold bug from happening in the middle of a smooth LN2 overclocking run.

That what your looking for.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITMAN YJK*
> 
> I Had a Asrock Z77 OC Formula one of the best Asrock motherboard ....but again few days back i bought a maximus V Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that Red black theme is back in my rig ... sooner or late i will post the overclocking results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Post your CPU-z and I'll add you to the club =D


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I think i'll trust the switch and leave it to the right (labeled as off), and assume the manual is wrong, is it likely the manual is mostly a copy/paste of the MVE and that might explain the error?


I am going the other way. Since all the MVF's that I have seen new or RMA'd came with the switch to the left, and the manual shows it to the left as well, I will leave it there. I think the switch is just being placed backwards during the fab process.

I don't think it is a copy/paste of the MVE because the switch is vertical on it.

Just my .02


----------



## dr_dx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> For extreme overclockers, ASUS has included an LN2 and Slow Mode switch to help in providing better OC margins when using sub -10C cooling. The LN2 mode is enabled via jumper, while the Slow Mode feature uses a toggle switch, which can be enabled when the system is about to crash in order to slow down the CPU, buying more time for the performance tuner to make adjustments. Because of the Slow Mode's specialized feature, it only takes effect in LN2 mode. There is also a Q-Reset button, which can be used to prevent cold bug from happening in the middle of a smooth LN2 overclocking run.
> That what your looking for.


Probably. I didn't enable the LN2 switch (which by the way you can see in the bios), and I didn't notice any difference one way or the other. That tracks with your comment about it only taking effect if LN2 is enabled.


----------



## dr_dx

Here is my submission for the club:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625015

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625015

Here is my submission for stability:

5.3Ghz_1.488v_126Gflops_LinX_0.6.4_AVX_Linpak_10.3.11.019_ultrpro & temp 1280.png 442k .png file


Here is a photo of my silent rig :


:


----------



## SeeThruHead

Ok after trying my best to find an answer to this question at Hardforum and the ROG forum to no avail I will ask here.
I'm looking to upgrade from -p67 to z77. Sell my 2600k and Maximus IV extreme and switch to a 3570k and Maximus V formula.

Information for the V formula on the web is kind of scarce. I haven't been able to find out how the PCIe lanes are allocated to physical slots.

It lists how the Graphics slots work but not how the PCIE 2.0 slots operate. (Maybe they all run full speed regardless of configuration but I've learned from experience to find out for certain before buying.)
I will be installing 2x GTX 670 in slot 2 and slot 5. According to the manual they will run at PCIE 3.0 8x each.

I will be install a Quad port intel NIC (PCIE 2.0 x4 required) into slot 1.

I will also be installing a PCIE 2.0 x1 Sound Card into slot 5.

Hopefully slot 1 will continue to run at full 4x speed once that sound card is installed. z77 has more than enough lanes (especially with the PLX chip on this board) but I need to make sure. (When I found out that the PCIE x4 slot on the Maximus IV Extreme was only 1x electrically, and was not mentioned as such in the manual or the website, I learned to check compatibility before buying.)

Any help with this question is much appreciate. Hopefully I'll have better luck here than the ROG forum....


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, I won't be able to add anyone to the club because I'll be out of town but I will add everyone next week when I get back. If you are thinking of joining please go to the first post and look at the requirements. Happy Holidays.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, I won't be able to add anyone to the club because I'll be out of town but I will add everyone next week when I get back. If you are thinking of joining please go to the first post and look at the requirements. Happy Holidays.


Considering the fact that you are one of the most responsive club thread 'managers' on this site IMO - it will still be plenty fast enough! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Considering the fact that you are one of the most responsive club thread 'managers' on this site IMO - it will still be plenty fast enough! Enjoy your vacation!


Oh you! thank you so much for that compliment. Have a great Christmas!


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Considering the fact that you are one of the most responsive club thread 'managers' on this site IMO - it will still be plenty fast enough! Enjoy your vacation!


+1 Well said


----------



## Chiraq

K, so I failed blend test twice after ~3hours. Figured it was my memory so I tried some different settings. First was setting the voltage manually to 1.50 and checking stock timings/speed were in order, not using XMP. Second time I upped the voltage to 1.55, same timings/speed and still failed. Third time I just hit XMP and let it do its stuff. Now I'm on 4th hour and still going strong, however I read that the board still runs @ 1.55V Dram voltage.

My ram: Vengeance 4x4gb 1866mHz 9-10-9-27 2T.
Cpu:3570K @ 4.4gHz, 1.26Vcore

I wonder what XMP does that I don't, when it's all at stock settings except Voltage?


----------



## rpch

Add me on the owner's list


----------



## jokrik

Sorry taking too long to post my CPU-Z
here it goes

http://valid.canardpc.com/2629601


----------



## Faithh

Have a question, with my older z68 board my ssd was too fast for the windows logo but on my Z77 Maximus V Extreme it isnt for some reason? The boot is even slower than my p8z68-v pro G3. Anyone has a fix?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Have a question, with my older z68 board my ssd was too fast for the windows logo but on my Z77 Maximus V Extreme it isnt for some reason? The boot is even slower than my p8z68-v pro G3. Anyone has a fix?


Same here with the exact same boards. I just assume it is the longer post time. But, all is good for me.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Have a question, with my older z68 board my ssd was too fast for the windows logo but on my Z77 Maximus V Extreme it isnt for some reason? The boot is even slower than my p8z68-v pro G3. Anyone has a fix?


I can think of a couple of possibilities - first of all there are more onboard devices so perhaps just loading an extra driver or two takes windows long enough for the logo to appear. The other possibility is that it is actually loading faster - it just is able to load everything to the point where the logo is displayed a little faster - so the logo has the time to display more.

The final and most likely reason is that just before the logo disappears, Windows hits the networking layer and looks for a network so that it can begin requesting authentication if the workstation is a domain member (this does nothing if you're not one). Perhaps the network driver has just enough extra latency or startup diagnostics that run automatically that it lags long enough for the logo to display.

Of course, it's all just conjecture considering I'm not completely sure Windows is doing _anything_ most of the time.







In reality, unless you did an install from scratch on a brand new version of the exact same SSD you aren't comparing apples to apples - it could simply be the SSD has slowed down (they all do to some extent... even the good ones) or there's something from a Windows update that is taking longer to process now than when you were running on the P8Z68.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I can think of a couple of possibilities - first of all there are more onboard devices so perhaps just loading an extra driver or two takes windows long enough for the logo to appear. The other possibility is that it is actually loading faster - it just is able to load everything to the point where the logo is displayed a little faster - so the logo has the time to display more.
> The final and most likely reason is that just before the logo disappears, Windows hits the networking layer and looks for a network so that it can begin requesting authentication if the workstation is a domain member (this does nothing if you're not one). Perhaps the network driver has just enough extra latency or startup diagnostics that run automatically that it lags long enough for the logo to display.
> Of course, it's all just conjecture considering I'm not completely sure Windows is doing _anything_ most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, unless you did an install from scratch on a brand new version of the exact same SSD you aren't comparing apples to apples - it could simply be the SSD has slowed down (they all do to some extent... even the good ones) or there's something from a Windows update that is taking longer to process now than when you were running on the P8Z68.


I was thinking #1 myself. Windows loads faster on my amd 970 board. There are a lot more drivers with this board.....2 seconds extra boot time doesnt make much of a difference to me, even if im resetting every couple of minutes


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> Add me on the owner's list


looking good bro. I like it


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I can think of a couple of possibilities - first of all there are more onboard devices so perhaps just loading an extra driver or two takes windows long enough for the logo to appear. The other possibility is that it is actually loading faster - it just is able to load everything to the point where the logo is displayed a little faster - so the logo has the time to display more.
> The final and most likely reason is that just before the logo disappears, Windows hits the networking layer and looks for a network so that it can begin requesting authentication if the workstation is a domain member (this does nothing if you're not one). Perhaps the network driver has just enough extra latency or startup diagnostics that run automatically that it lags long enough for the logo to display.
> Of course, it's all just conjecture considering I'm not completely sure Windows is doing _anything_ most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, unless you did an install from scratch on a brand new version of the exact same SSD you aren't comparing apples to apples - it could simply be the SSD has slowed down (they all do to some extent... even the good ones) or there's something from a Windows update that is taking longer to process now than when you were running on the P8Z68.


Well on my z68 the boot time was exactly the same UNTIL I actually installed Intel RST which gave me a boost but this time on this maximuscrap there's no boost


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Have a question, with my older z68 board my ssd was too fast for the windows logo but on my Z77 Maximus V Extreme it isnt for some reason? The boot is even slower than my p8z68-v pro G3. Anyone has a fix?


I never see any Windows loading screen, my monitor turns on just before post and Windows 7 desktop appears almost instantly! However ever since I added my WD HDD as a back-up storage boot times have increased slightly, during post the BIOS must check every drive before it gives the go-ahead to boot from default drive.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> looking good bro. I like it


Thanks brah!


----------



## 113802

http://valid.canardpc.com/2631580



Rock stable @ 4.8Ghz with 1.328v

I passed 4.8Ghz with 1.3v but when I tried folding my PC restarted. Can't even trust Prime95 for 24 hours anymore.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631580
> 
> Rock stable @ 4.8Ghz with 1.328v
> I passed 4.8Ghz with 1.3v but when I tried folding my PC restarted. Can't even trust Prime95 for 24 hours anymore.


Is that delidded? What are your temps like? If that's stock tim under the ihs, nice chip!


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

I would like to be added too please


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> Add me on the owner's list
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice! Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Sorry taking too long to post my CPU-Z
> here it goes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2629601


Yep, I have you on the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631580
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock stable @ 4.8Ghz with 1.328v
> I passed 4.8Ghz with 1.3v but when I tried folding my PC restarted. Can't even trust Prime95 for 24 hours anymore.


Added =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> I would like to be added too please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added to the list as well.

I'm back guys, I added everyone to the list but if I missed you please comment. Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Very Nice! Added.
> Yep, I have you on the list.
> Added =D
> Added to the list as well.
> I'm back guys, I added everyone to the list but if I missed you please comment. Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


Thanks bro!


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Is that delidded? What are your temps like? If that's stock tim under the ihs, nice chip!


I did not delid it, the temperatures are around 75C with Prime95 and 80C with Intel Burn Test. So yeah I did get a great chip!


----------



## nostra

So i got a question to the Formula owners, is it possible to put a soundcard above the first PCI-express 16x slot?? or is that PCI Express 2.0 Mini Card slot made for something special?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I did not delid it, the temperatures are around 75C with Prime95 and 80C with Intel Burn Test. So yeah I did get a great chip!


Oh ya thats a good one..... I lost the lottery, mine will run 4.4 @ 1.320 then gets too hot (90c) and has a default VID of 1.3 or so. Whats your VID? Wish i got one like yours, i would delid it and run 5ghz all day. Oh well i bought the performance tuning plan so im allowed to burn it up and get a replacement, which will hopefully be better


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> So i got a question to the Formula owners, is it possible to put a soundcard above the first PCI-express 16x slot?? or is that PCI Express 2.0 Mini Card slot made for something special?
> Thanks in advance


Thats a PCI-e 2.0 x4 slot above the First x16 slot. mPCI slot is by i/o shield top corner of board. Soundcard should fit in that x4 slot fine.


----------



## chizzms

Sadly there is no more stock of Maximus V Formula here in Riyadh, KSA.. the one with thuner fx is available but that is expensive.. where do you think i can buy online.. i tried aramex shop and ship but i think the unit is also unavailable.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

*New Update*

Updated OP's member list to use Google Docs, I will still be updating the list manually but I wanted OP to be shorter. Do you guys like it? Don't like it? First time I've ever used Google Docs so I could use some tips =D

Also we are 20 members away from 100, nice job guys.


----------



## ripsaw

Never used google docs either, but I think that looks purdy goot!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Never used google docs either, but I think that looks purdy goot!


Well, that's what I was aiming for =D In a perfect world I'd have each motherboard picture associated with everyone's username but I'm not sure how that's done =/


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Well, that's what I was aiming for =D In a perfect world I'd have each motherboard picture associated with everyone's username but I'm not sure how that's done =/


I like it, you did a good job with that







nice and clean now.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Well, that's what I was aiming for =D In a perfect world I'd have each motherboard picture associated with everyone's username but I'm not sure how that's done =/


I don't think that's really necessary in a thread like this... sure there are differences in the final build, but as far as the motherboard is concerned it's not like they look different from what is already in the first post or what is pictured on ASUS' website. I think what you have is great.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr_dx*
> 
> Here is my submission for the club:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625015
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625015
> Here is my submission for stability:
> 
> 5.3Ghz_1.488v_126Gflops_LinX_0.6.4_AVX_Linpak_10.3.11.019_ultrpro & temp 1280.png 442k .png file
> 
> Here is a photo of my silent rig :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I'm sorry I missed you =( I have you added now, welcome to the club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I like it, you did a good job with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice and clean now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I don't think that's really necessary in a thread like this... sure there are differences in the final build, but as far as the motherboard is concerned it's not like they look different from what is already in the first post or what is pictured on ASUS' website. I think what you have is great.


Thanks guys, looks like its staying =D


----------



## js593

Good morning folks

I have a GENE board with an I5 3570K chip on an H100 cooler.

I'm having some trouble overclocking. I used Asus AI suite to clock it up to 4.4ghz and then went to use the Intel Burn in test, and the heat go too high for my liking. One of the cores hit 86 degrees and Ai suite as well as Intel Burn in also popped high level warnings.

I have NOT changed the voltage or anything, just went to 4.4ghz.

I have set the mainboard in the Bios to XMP settings.

Looking for a hand as im not sure what to do. On my old AMD, all i did was do the quick level up, and then prime 95'd it overnight. This seems to be a bit different.

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Good morning folks
> I have a GENE board with an I5 3570K chip on an H100 cooler.
> I'm having some trouble overclocking. I used Asus AI suite to clock it up to 4.4ghz and then went to use the Intel Burn in test, and the heat go too high for my liking. One of the cores hit 86 degrees and Ai suite as well as Intel Burn in also popped high level warnings.
> I have NOT changed the voltage or anything, just went to 4.4ghz.
> I have set the mainboard in the Bios to XMP settings.
> Looking for a hand as im not sure what to do. On my old AMD, all i did was do the quick level up, and then prime 95'd it overnight. This seems to be a bit different.
> Thanks in advance,
> Dan


Hello, are you sure you put your paste on right? Also instead of using AI Suite to monitor I would use Real Temp. I'd also suggest putting your voltage higher, for my 3570k to hit 4.5mhz I'd have to clock @1.31V

If that doesn't work clear your CMOS and try overclocking from the BIOS.

Also I'm not sure which orientation your fans are facing but the best results are pulling in.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hello, are you sure you put your paste on right? Also instead of using AI Suite to monitor I would use Real Temp. I'd also suggest putting your voltage higher, for my 3570k to hit 4.5mhz I'd have to clock @1.31V
> If that doesn't work clear your CMOS and try overclocking from the BIOS.
> Also I'm not sure which orientation your fans are facing but the best results are pulling in.


Currently i have 4 intake, 3 exhaust (push direction exhaust for the H100). The beast is COLD. Thermal paste is good, when im gaming on BF3, I don't see it going past 40. Idles at 29-30 degrees. Using MX4 paste.

Ive reset the BIOS, and set it back up for XMP. Will having a lower voltage cause excessive heat?

thx


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Currently i have 4 intake, 3 exhaust (push direction exhaust for the H100). The beast is COLD. Thermal paste is good, when im gaming on BF3, I don't see it going past 40. Idles at 29-30 degrees. Using MX4 paste.
> Ive reset the BIOS, and set it back up for XMP. Will having a lower voltage cause excessive heat?
> thx


Lower voltage shouldnt cause excessive heat. Post a screenshot of cpu-z under load. It sound like u may have used the auto-tune software? That will pump your voltages up too. Post that screenie as well as a screen of hwmonitor if you have it.


----------



## Chase Quinnell

ROG Maximus V Extreme.




Great mobo. Looks nice too.







Got it from Newegg


----------



## Phelan

AMG I knew you'd be a great successor. You took this Club to the HNL!!!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> ROG Maximus V Extreme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great mobo. Looks nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from Newegg


Welcome to the club!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> AMG I knew you'd be a great successor. You took this Club to the HNL!!!


Why thank you! This club means a lot to me and it's members =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Currently i have 4 intake, 3 exhaust (push direction exhaust for the H100). The beast is COLD. Thermal paste is good, when im gaming on BF3, I don't see it going past 40. Idles at 29-30 degrees. Using MX4 paste.
> Ive reset the BIOS, and set it back up for XMP. Will having a lower voltage cause excessive heat?
> thx


Having a lower voltage wont cause excessive heat but it raising it might make your clock speed stable, just long enough for you to find out what the culprit it.


----------



## driftingforlife

My board got a little iced up (not me benching)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice! Same ram sticks and board here...

I was benching on air using a g620, got to 106.9mhz bclk, 1mhz at a time, rebooting each time after 105.5mhz...
after using the rig for a long time and submitting suddenly it shutdown.

Tried booting and nothing, only the power led in the case flashes for a sec and the fans start to spin but immediately stop.
Tried clearing cmos but it doesn't help, and I don't even get a debug led code.
any clues? Can't use my rig at all, which sucks, and I don't wanna rma the mobo. It would take too long.
thanks!


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> My board got a little iced up (not me benching)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What on earth did you do? lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, any insights?
I removed the cmos battery and I'm about to try using the rog connect port to flash a newer bios.
doubt I killed the board just by changing bclk a bit on air, right?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> My board got a little iced up (not me benching)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that's very cool. And the motherboard isn't in any danger from all that ice?


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Wow that's very cool. And the motherboard isn't in any danger from all that ice?


I suspect that if it's working fine now, if that stuff melts it's all over. lol Water + mobo = Game over.


----------



## TeamBlue

Hey all,
I've been rocking the max v gene for a couple months now, and I just won some nice prizes over on ek's cooledpc contest, one of which is a max v extreme waterblock so of course I need to purchase the extreme board now! As much as I liked the skinny guy in a fat coat look, it's time to fill the switch 810 to its potential and smash out some benchmarks. I could never stand the look of having a 4-way capable board that only had one card in it, so I'll be getting a third 7970 under water to throw in the loop. 2 of these is more than enough for my 2560x1440 res, but I am very tempted to go eyefinity, and at that point I would be borderline slideshow without dumbing down the graphics quality. I am also going to pick up some dominators and a block for them just for some added bling... No real reason other than aesthetics. I'm wondering if anyone here has upgraded from gene to extreme? I doubt that anything earth-shattering will happen, but I am hoping for maybe a little bit higher stable overclock as well as trifire... I know it's not the right place, but would anyone know a guy who knows a guy who might want the gene and 3570k? I just can't leave well enough alone, so I am switching to a 3770k in the process... Or maybe not. Hoping to hear some input here. Should I keep my chip? I am hitting 4.6 on it now with zero issues ever, 4.8 is benchable, but not stable enough for my liking, it seems I have a chip that just will not go beyond that wall... No amount of voltage would keep it stable in this board. Temps are borderline 75 at 4.8, but it doesn't necessarily lock up at full load which leads me to believe that it's just a quirky chip rather than a temp issue. Anyways, good luck with my shotgun-style post, I know it's a lot to take in at once.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Hey all,
> -snip- I just can't leave well enough alone, so I am switching to a 3770k in the process... Or maybe not. Hoping to hear some input here. Should I keep my chip? I am hitting 4.6 on it now with zero issues ever, 4.8 is benchable, but not stable enough for my liking, it seems I have a chip that just will not go beyond that wall... No amount of voltage would keep it stable in this board. Temps are borderline 75 at 4.8, but it doesn't necessarily lock up at full load which leads me to believe that it's just a quirky chip rather than a temp issue. Anyways, good luck with my shotgun-style post, I know it's a lot to take in at once.


I think you may have better luck with the 3770K but if you're willing to risk it you might try delidding your i5. If I were to guess you might find that the OC is more stable on the extreme - but it's impossible to say until you do it. On my 3570K I found about the same things - temperature was never an issue as I never hit more than 70C at 4.7 - but 4.8 required a huge jump in voltage (like 1.43) and was still pretty iffy. In general, based on the results in the Ivy Bridge club and the delidding club - it seems that the 3770K's have a little more headroom on average (I assume they have a little tighter QC on the dies but that's purely conjecture on my part).


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Added to the list as well.
> I'm back guys, I added everyone to the list but if I missed you please comment. Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


Thanks for adding me









btw... happy new year !!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Thanks for adding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... happy new year !!


Welcome to the club! Happy new years to you as well =D


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Is that delidded? What are your temps like? If that's stock tim under the ihs, nice chip!


what does "delidded" mean?


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> what does "delidded" mean?


IHS removed.


----------



## paradoxum

And what does that mean?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> And what does that mean?


The IHS is the Integrated Heat Spreader. It's the surface of the CPU that you see with the writing on it. If delid it, you're taking that surface off to expose the layer beneath.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> The IHS is the Integrated Heat Spreader. It's the surface of the CPU that you see with the writing on it. If delid it, you're taking that surface off to expose the layer beneath.


You expose the die and clean it and replace the thermal paste Intel used between the core and the ihs with better quality one. (Liquid Pro) Then you reattach the ihs and put regular thermal paste on it and presto!
It drops temps by 25c


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> And what does that mean?


Here is a LINK to a video showing what it is, how its done, and the temp difference


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Here is a LINK to a video showing what it is, how its done, and the temp difference


Thanks. So basically, that metal cover on the CPU is removed, leaving the CPU chip bare and out in the open, and then your waterblock/heatsink will directly touch the CPU chip as opposed to touching the "lid"?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Here is a LINK to a video showing what it is, how its done, and the temp difference


I could never trust my self to delid my CPU but that's very cool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Thanks. So basically, that metal cover on the CPU is removed, leaving the CPU chip bare and out in the open, and then your waterblock/heatsink will directly touch the CPU chip as opposed to touching the "lid"?


It depends, no need for running direct die, too risky. You're better off lapping the IHS on both sides and replacing the stock thermal paste with a liquid metal tim (100% gallium like Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Phobya metal grease)


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Thanks. So basically, that metal cover on the CPU is removed, leaving the CPU chip bare and out in the open, and then your waterblock/heatsink will directly touch the CPU chip as opposed to touching the "lid"?


Intel used not so good quality thermal paste, the bigger problem is the gap between the die and the IHS being to much of a gap. Removing the old thermal paste and the glue decrease that gap being the die and IHS closer together, using Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro. (1) you are making the gap smaller between the die and IHS, and (2) you are using much higher quality thermal paste dropping temps by quite a lot!


----------



## ivanlabrie

So, I decided to flash a newer bios using ROG Connect, cause I narrowed the issue to a corrupted bios chip. (see my previous post where I thought my g620 died)
I tried booting with my 3770k (which used to give post code 00) and got the same strange behavior: fan starts and stops immediately and system shuts off.
Anyone had this problem when fooling around with bclk?

*MVG owner btw


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> So, I decided to flash a newer bios using ROG Connect, cause I narrowed the issue to a corrupted bios chip. (see my previous post where I thought my g620 died)
> I tried booting with my 3770k (which used to give post code 00) and got the same strange behavior: fan starts and stops immediately and system shuts off.
> Anyone had this problem when fooling around with bclk?
> *MVG owner btw


Is it too late to RMA? Sounds like something is wrong with the board.

Edit: spelling.


----------



## TGTBATQ

So, my build was working completely fine for about a week, then I had to go out of town for two weeks
when I returnee, my PC took a looong time to load into windows (strange because I had it on an ssd running fine)
then I restarted, and now its not booting to windows at all, even with only the ssd plugged in. The bootLED light is on, indicating a problem with the boot drive
but I've tried 3 hard drives, no hard drives, only the disc drive, still the same thing. Any idea what it could be?
fwiw Its an Asus maximus v formula booting a 3770k on a Samsung 820 128gb.
/e the qcode is stuck on A2, which according to the manual is IDE DETECT


----------



## snef

Hi

can i join the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2568495










and my rig


















thanks


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Thank you Mods.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Hi
> can i join the club?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2568495
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Welcome to the club, very nice rig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Is it too late to RMA? Sounds like something is wrong with the board.
> Edit: spelling.


I can't rma in Argentina, I should send it to the US for that, and asus rma dept charges mmoney for repairs here.
I'll retry the flashing process tonight and get a loaned netbook to fiddle with rog connect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Hi
> can i join the club?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2568495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


That looks amazing man!
congrats, hopefully my rig will look as clean as yours onnce I get my loop.


----------



## problemgaming

Just built my pc with an asus maximus v formula! However, with the onboard audio, it states it supports DDL, but I couldn't find an option to use it.







Only DTS. My mixamp only supports DDL and since I can't switch to it, as I don't know how to, I don't have audio.


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Hi
> can i join the club?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2568495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


very nice rig bro:thumb:


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Hi
> can i join the club?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2568495
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Yes you may join especially with a killer build like that, love the lighting job you did!


----------



## paradoxum

Does anyone know what the particular name of the connector from the WiFi Antenna included with the Maximus V Formula is called so I can buy a better replacement? (The wire on mine came out of the connector..)



Also, why does the mPCIE card have two antenna connections on it, do you have to use both?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Does anyone know what the particular name of the connector from the WiFi Antenna included with the Maximus V Formula is called so I can buy a better replacement? (The wire on mine came out of the connector..)
> 
> Also, why does the mPCIE card have two antenna connections on it, do you have to use both?
> Thanks in advance.


The two connections are for increased range and bandwidth I believe... pretty much all 802.11N capable devices have multiple antenna arrays (some up to 5 actually). It's part of MIMO which is another way of saying 'multiplexed bandwidth' - or in other words they just bonded previous technologies together to be faster rather than inventing an entirely new wireless protocol.







As far as a 'better replacement' I'd have to say that's likely to only be found in a new WIFI card.







Seriously there are subtle differences to many of the mini-BNC or mini-coax type adapters (like the one you lost the wire in) so you pretty much need to get the same one as a replacement IMO - but you should be able to get one from ASUS... at least I hope they would rather mail out a new antenna rather than get a motherboard RMA'd for the loss of one wire... but then again I never know what counts for customer service these days.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> The two connections are for increased range and bandwidth I believe... pretty much all 802.11N capable devices have multiple antenna arrays (some up to 5 actually). It's part of MIMO which is another way of saying 'multiplexed bandwidth' - or in other words they just bonded previous technologies together to be faster rather than inventing an entirely new wireless protocol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as a 'better replacement' I'd have to say that's likely to only be found in a new WIFI card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously there are subtle differences to many of the mini-BNC or mini-coax type adapters (like the one you lost the wire in) so you pretty much need to get the same one as a replacement IMO - but you should be able to get one from ASUS... at least I hope they would rather mail out a new antenna rather than get a motherboard RMA'd for the loss of one wire... but then again I never know what counts for customer service these days.


Well when I say better replacement I don't really care about it being *technically* better, I just don't like the white wires and antenna when my case is red and black themed, it was ugly. Are you saying a replacement antenna would have to be exactly the same or it won't work at all, even if the connector fits?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Well when I say better replacement I don't really care about it being *technically* better, I just don't like the white wires and antenna when my case is red and black themed, it was ugly. Are you saying a replacement antenna would have to be exactly the same or it won't work at all, even if the connector fits?


No it will work... technically, as long as the size of the screw connector is the same on the coax it will work - lots of laptops, itx boards, etc... include the same connectors which 'may' work. However, I've had limited results in the past and I'm afraid you might as well based on the last post in this thread on Asus' support site. You could even use an adapter to utilize a larger size antenna like for OTA television - I'm pretty sure you could get a decent signal using one of those.







Basically, if you don't want to play trial and error with a number of different antennas... then your best bet is to go with the same... but if you tried another one that Asus uses (just search for 'antenna') on other things... you'd probably have a better shot at compatibility. YMMV.









I'm not the one to really say for sure because I spent extra on a house that had CAT6 wired to every room so my wifi is only for iPads and not gaming or browsing. However hopefully the above will help. You could also just get a half size mini-PCI card as a replacement if you don't have luck on the antennas. Although I think if you have one that is at least full 802.11N capable you should be OK if not great. You could always paint them black...









Edited bad URL formatting as a result of the way Asus codes their PHP search results...


----------



## paradoxum

I too use ethernet, but I just want the option since I have the mPCIE card, you know?

I think I've found out that the connector is called RP-SMA, and this might be a suitable replacement.


----------



## Konkistadori

Add meh to the Clubbah, http://valid.canardpc.com/2640989


----------



## paradoxum

Based on this, it looks like they are definitely RP-SMA: http://www.allendale-stores.co.uk/wifi/info/connector_lookup_tables.html

And the specs on the TP-LINK website say it's RP-SMA: http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-ANT2408CL

So I think I'll be picking up a couple of these soon


----------



## Nomad692000

I got these to go from the adapter to the I/O Shield


----------



## paradoxum

Yep, definitely RP-SMA then. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Add meh to the Clubbah, http://valid.canardpc.com/2640989


What cooling are you using?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Add meh to the Clubbah, http://valid.canardpc.com/2640989


You will also need to post your motherboard, then I would gladly add you to the club =D


----------



## Konkistadori

Do i really need to take photo from my mobo?








Is this enough?



@ADZ
I use UH12P+2xGentles, those earlier posted clocks were only cinebench stable.

ninja edit:

Sure thing, ill add photos within 24Hours


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Do i really need to take photo from my mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this enough?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ADZ
> I use UH12P+2xGentles, those earlier posted clocks were only cinebench stable.


I'll add you to the club but please upload a picture of your motherboard when you can. They are the requirements after all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Update: I restored my bclk and voltagess using rog connect and my board now lives again!








I do have a 00 post code though, dead cpu?
I had a short in the case, that's why my rig shuut off unexpectedly :/
It might have killed my chip I guess


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Update: I restored my bclk and voltagess using rog connect and my board now lives again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a 00 post code though, dead cpu?
> I had a short in the case, that's why my rig shuut off unexpectedly :/
> It might have killed my chip I guess


Hope you didn't mess your CPU up, I'm glad you fixed you motherboard though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks man, I think the short was the culprit. I didn't murder the chip with just 106.9mhz bclk, next time I won't go over 105mhz on air (and enable bclk recovery)
I'll retry with proper insulated screws on Monday. If not I'll have to wait for my new 3770k...


----------



## Pezman16

Nice of you guys to get this club going, It would be great If I could join Thanks!

Also, Sorry for the bad picture Quality taken from a mobile.
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2641878


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezman16*
> 
> Nice of you guys to get this club going, It would be great If I could join Thanks!
> Also, Sorry for the bad picture Quality taken from a mobile.
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2641878


May I inquire as to what case you use, sir?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezman16*
> 
> Nice of you guys to get this club going, It would be great If I could join Thanks!
> Also, Sorry for the bad picture Quality taken from a mobile.
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2641878
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So much room for activities =D Welcome to the club.


----------



## Pezman16

@Chase: It's a White Azza Genesis 9000/

@ANDMYGUN: Yeah the huge case really dwarfs the mobo, but the space will be great for when my 480mm radiator arrives


----------



## Pezman16

@Chase: It's a White Azza Genesis 9000/

@ANDMYGUN: Yeah the huge case really dwarfs the mobo, but the space will be great for when my 480mm radiator arrives


----------



## Pezman16

triple post :/


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezman16*
> 
> Well that is something you don't see everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to delete those?


haha, now it looks like a triple post, I'm sure a mod can remove them but it's not a big deal. Next time you double post, simply edit the second post and wright "double post". You can edit posts by clicking the pencil icon on the lower left of your post.


----------



## Pezman16

I see, thanks for the tip


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezman16*
> 
> triple post :/


That takes some mad skills. lol


----------



## chizzms

i'll have my formula tonight!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I too use ethernet, but I just want the option since I have the mPCIE card, you know?
> I think I've found out that the connector is called RP-SMA, and this might be a suitable replacement.


Yes, the mini-coax connector is an RP-SMA... however on that antenna, it's only specified for 2.4GHz so you may have limited to non-existent 5GHz 802.11N bandwidth... hard to say for sure - but since you're using a wired connection for anything 'important' it shouldn't really matter that much. Let us know how the bluetooth works afterwards since that's the main issue that I would think would be likely to affect even those of us not worried about the Wifi aspects. As long as the range on both is at least 10-15ft I'd say an antenna replacement would definitely be an aesthetic benefit - unless you have a white case of course.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Hi, i was considering to get a Maximus V formula motherboard, i have read some negatives stuffs regarding to reliability and bad customer service for Asus, i would like to know if this is truth or are just isolated issues than nothing have to do with this brand and series. I think this is the best place to ask, real owners of the motherboards.


----------



## driftingforlife

The formula is great. At the last LN2 meet my one was running at -160c 6.4ghz from 9am to 6pm will water all over it without issues.


----------



## Faithh

Anyone can attest adding a 2nd cpu cable gave a sharper vcore to the maximus v extreme?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Hi, i was considering to get a Maximus V formula motherboard, i have read some negatives stuffs regarding to reliability and bad customer service for Asus, i would like to know if this is truth or are just isolated issues than nothing have to do with this brand and series. I think this is the best place to ask, real owners of the motherboards.


I think that's a given with any company. The people who had bad experiences with a company will leave bad reviews and comments but the guys who had great experience with a company will usually stay quite. I know that if you choose to get a Maximus V forumla you won't regret it.

Edit: accidented a word.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I think that's a given with any company. The people who had bad experiences with a company will be leave bad reviews and comments but the guys who had great experience with a company will usually stay quite. I know that if you choose to get a Maximus V forumla you won't regret it.


I hope so, im goin for it so


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I hope so, im goin for it so


Great choice, once you get it don't forget to post it here with your CPU-z and join the club!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Hi, i was considering to get a Maximus V formula motherboard, i have read some negatives stuffs regarding to reliability and bad customer service for Asus, i would like to know if this is truth or are just isolated issues than nothing have to do with this brand and series. I think this is the best place to ask, real owners of the motherboards.


Asus has the best quality boards in the Market & they're usually the first to do something & the rest have to keep up. Between my son, wife, & myself we own three Asus boards. It has been a Terrific EXP! You think Lexus (Toyota) doesn't have any kind of problems? They do & they make the best cars in the business. Our 4TH board (MVE) is on it's way & I am very excited. My daughter has a ASRock Extreme 4 & it was a great board to work with. She liked the look of it & it offered a lot for the money. I read all kinds of negative things about AsRock over the years, but I also read positive things about them. Only thing I didn't like about the board was the PCB overlay (It's brown). The board hasn't skipped a beat though.

Anything is subject to failure or defect, go with your heart. I'm sure you know enough about computers to make decisions on your own!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Asus makes great products... their customer service and RMA is a totally different story... So I hear..


----------



## chizzms

Can i join? Just got this last night as I posted.


----------



## jbenson4

Add me to the list! Excuse the stock cooler haha I couldn't wait to fire it up.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Hi, i was considering to get a Maximus V formula motherboard, i have read some negatives stuffs regarding to reliability and bad customer service for Asus, i would like to know if this is truth or are just isolated issues than nothing have to do with this brand and series. I think this is the best place to ask, real owners of the motherboards.


Asus does in fact make the best higher tier (ROG) motherboards on the market! IMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I think that's a given with any company. The people who had bad experiences with a company will leave bad reviews and comments but the guys who had great experience with a company will usually stay quite. I know that if you choose to get a Maximus V forumla you won't regret it.
> Edit: accidented a word.


I was about to say the same thing, you almost never hear the positives feedback from happy customers only the bad from the unhappy customers! You will always hear bad experiences with any company.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> Can i join? Just got this last night as I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, I can't add you until you post your CPU-z but it looks like your rig might not be together so you can also wright your name on a piece of paper and take a picture with the motherboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbenson4*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list! Excuse the stock cooler haha I couldn't wait to fire it up.


Haha, when I was building my rig I didn't have a Hard Drive so I took the one out of my Laptop and used it for a few months. We all gotta start somewhere =D Welcome to the club.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> Can i join? Just got this last night as I posted.


This is exact the same model i will get,

guys i hope you are all rigth, i will try to ignore the lot of complaints of people around the web, today i went to a reseller and asked this same question, he told me he never had to manage any RMA from clients related to Asus, but he does over other products like MSI or Intel, however he thinks those last examples was also for bad users and not because that brands are bad. Any way, i will pray to god and click the button.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> This is exact the same model i will get,
> guys i hope you are all rigth, i will try to ignore the lot of complaints of people around the web, today i went to a reseller and asked this same question, he told me he never had to manage any RMA from clients related to Asus, but he does over other products like MSI or Intel, however he thinks those last examples was also for bad users and not because that brands are bad. Any way, i will pray to god and click the button.


Hey good luck buddy, you can't go wrong with that board.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Anyone can attest adding a 2nd cpu cable gave a sharper vcore to the maximus v extreme?


Care to elaborate on "sharper"?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Anyone can attest adding a 2nd cpu cable gave a sharper vcore to the maximus v extreme?


I don't think adding the 4 pin will help @ all with standard OC. Maybe if you're doing some LN2 stuff. Just like there's no reason to add the 6 pin to the PCI-E lanes with two cards.


----------



## chizzms

huhu T_T

it does fit my Corsair 500r, but the 3lower ports of sata at the right is blocked by the chasis.
(pix later)


----------



## ajresendez

okay guys, just did a clean install with windows 8. just wondering which drivers I need to download. Reason I ask is because I usually just download what's on the disk and call it a day, but there has got to be a better way for that to be done.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> okay guys, just did a clean install with windows 8. just wondering which drivers I need to download. Reason I ask is because I usually just download what's on the disk and call it a day, but there has got to be a better way for that to be done.
> Thanks in advance.


Leave the BIOS version alone and only update it if you are having problems. Drivers here, select OS and go to Download tab download latest drivers except for BIOS.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Leave the BIOS version alone and only update it if you are having problems. Drivers here, select OS and go to Download tab download latest drivers except for BIOS.


thanks for the reply. I know that much







. There are so many drivers on there so my questions is which ones do I need for my board to run the components in my sig rig? I don't think I need all those drivers cluttering up my nice clean install and causing all kinds of havoc.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> thanks for the reply. I know that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There are so many drivers on there so my questions is which ones do I need for my board to run the components in my sig rig? I don't think I need all those drivers cluttering up my nice clean install and causing all kinds of havoc.


Intel Chipset Driver V9.3.0.1021
Management Engine Interface V8.1.0.1263
Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.6699
Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver V9.17.10.2828
Intel Display vga Driver V9.17.10.2770
Intel LAN Driver V17.3.0.0
Asmedia AHCI Driver V1.3.4.0

Not sure if you NEED the vga drivers, as you have the 680









Wireless/bluetooth too if your using the combo card.

Oh and Intel RST and Smart Connect- Optional. RST was causing me problems with 2 SSDs so i removed them both.


----------



## I_shot

Add me


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> thanks for the reply. I know that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There are so many drivers on there so my questions is which ones do I need for my board to run the components in my sig rig? I don't think I need all those drivers cluttering up my nice clean install and causing all kinds of havoc.


Let me know how win 8 works for you, I have been thinking about installing it on my desktop too. For some reason I like it on my laptop (non touch screen).


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Intel Chipset Driver V9.3.0.1021
> Management Engine Interface V8.1.0.1263
> Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.6699
> Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver V9.17.10.2828
> Intel Display vga Driver V9.17.10.2770
> Intel LAN Driver V17.3.0.0
> Asmedia AHCI Driver V1.3.4.0
> Not sure if you NEED the vga drivers, as you have the 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wireless/bluetooth too if your using the combo card.
> Oh and Intel RST and Smart Connect- Optional. RST was causing me problems with 2 SSDs so i removed them both.


Hey thanks! plus rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Let me know how win 8 works for you, I have been thinking about installing it on my desktop too. For some reason I like it on my laptop (non touch screen).


I will sir. I like it so far been messing with it for the better part of a day and getting the start screen set up the way I like it. Boot up times have gotten even quicker which is a definite plus. I'm still learning it but as a preliminary opinion I give it a 7 out of 10. i'll come back and revise that once I learn some of the short cuts and its gets easier to use.









One more question guys. My cpu frequency keeps going from 1.6ghz to 4.4ghz just jumps up and down all day everyday. is this bad? which settings in bios can I change to get it to stay a steady 4400ghz?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello, you will also need to upload a picture of your motherboard please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Let me know how win 8 works for you, I have been thinking about installing it on my desktop too. For some reason I like it on my laptop (non touch screen).


I've been running Windows 8 since launch without any problems. I actually find my self being more productive with the Start Menu and quite like it. Every game I own runs so you won't have any problems with Steam. So that works for me =D


----------



## DOOOLY

Hello all i went out and got my first ROG board Maximus V Extreme ! Also have a question i am running two 670 in sli one is running @ 8x and one @ 4x is this right ???


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Hello all i went out and got my first ROG board Maximus V Extreme ! Also have a question i am running two 670 in sli one is running @ 8x and one @ 4x is this right ???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club, I'm pretty sure something is wrong there it should be 16x & 8x

Edit: *PatrickCrowely* said it runs x8 & x8 when SLI so something still isn't quite right.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hello, you will also need to upload a picture of your motherboard please.
> I've been running Windows 8 since launch without any problems. I actually find my self being more productive with the Start Menu and quite like it. Every game I own runs so you won't have any problems with Steam. So that works for me =D


Looks like I will upgrade my win 7 to 8.

Also if anyone is looking to shop at micro center, found a $20.00 coupon only bad is it expires tomorrow. - http://www.overclock.net/t/1345012/microcenter-intel-core-i7-3770k-209-99-ac


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Looks like I will upgrade my win 7 to 8.
> Also if anyone is looking to shop at micro center, found a $20.00 coupon only bad is it expires tomorrow. - http://www.overclock.net/t/1345012/microcenter-intel-core-i7-3770k-209-99-ac


Have fun, it's really the small things that makes it a worth while like more information when transferring files and the updated task manger.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Welcome to the club, I'm pretty sure something is wrong there it should be 16x & 8x


No it's 8x & 8x... The MVE extreme runs two cards off the CPU & Bypasses PLX chip. Only after 2way SLI does it do 8x, 16x, & 8x . 4Way SLI is 8x, 16x, 8x, & 8x


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> No it's 8x & 8x... The MVE extreme runs two cards off the CPU & Bypasses PLX chip. Only after 2way SLI does it do 8x, 16x, & 8x . 4Way SLI is 8x, 16x, 8x, & 8x


My mistake, something must still be wrong if he's running x8 & x4 no? Updated my post.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> My mistake, something must still be wrong if he's running x8 & x4 no? Updated my post.


Yeah something is really wrong. Nvidia cards won't even run @ 4X. Unless it's a false reading.....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Hello all i went out and got my first ROG board Maximus V Extreme ! Also have a question i am running two 670 in sli one is running @ 8x and one @ 4x is this right ???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Put 2nd card in the black slot.


----------



## DOOOLY

In the bios it tells me that first slot is running @ 8x well the black slot 2B is running @ 4x, oh and sli is working.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> In the bios it tells me that first slot is running @ 8x well the black slot 2B is running @ 4x, oh and sli is working.


May have to reseat cards. I would run 3Dmark with cards in stock/ Those 670's should get @least 13,700.


----------



## Systemlord




----------



## DOOOLY

I have tried different slots but it does not even recognize the second card.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> I have tried different slots but it does not even recognize the second card.


Have you tried slot #3 also? You've switched the cards up? Meaning, the card that was @ the bottom you put @ the top & vice versa? I would change Bios. If neither is the issue, than it's the slot.


----------



## Draven

@DOOOLY Try them one at a time and in different slots making sure its not the card, all so try the latest bios update, I was having trouble with my 6990, it kept crashing whenever I tried to play a game but with normal use it was fine so I did the bios update and I have had no problems since.


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hello, you will also need to upload a picture of your motherboard please.
> I've been running Windows 8 since launch without any problems. I actually find my self being more productive with the Start Menu and quite like it. Every game I own runs so you won't have any problems with Steam. So that works for me =D


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added


----------



## chizzms

@andmygun

you are genius


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> @andmygun
> you are genius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am? I'm sorry but I think you may have the wrong person. None the less thank you for calling me a genius


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I am? I'm sorry but I think you may have the wrong person. None the less thank you for calling me a genius


HUH? i remember it was you who said i use standoffs on the right side of the board for my 500r to ease the problems with the sata ports.. anyways who ever he is, he is a genius..

by the way here is my pic of compliance










my rig as of this moment


and the cpu-z which i don't know yet what it means, will study tomorrow


can i join now? ^_^


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> HUH? i remember it was you who said i use standoffs on the right side of the board for my 500r to ease the problems with the sata ports.. anyways who ever he is, he is a genius..
> by the way here is my pic of compliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my rig as of this moment
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cpu-z which i don't know yet what it means, will study tomorrow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i join now? ^_^


Hmm, I don't remember but I'll take it =D Welcome to the club!

May take a bit for the Doc to update.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hello, you will also need to upload a picture of your motherboard please.
> I've been running Windows 8 since launch without any problems. I actually find my self being more productive with the Start Menu and quite like it. Every game I own runs so you won't have any problems with Steam. So that works for me =D


Lots of posts since i last saw the thread (trrying to catch up my reading) ...
But yeah, im pretty much on the same league .... (both with steam and origin)
Not a fan of the start menu screen, but once on the desktop, games are smooth









For the drivers there were absolutely no issues and nothing to download as win8 found everything
through "windows updates" (contrary to win7 which required a few directly from asus website)

As for the antennas,... i'll post a pic of my "replacements" once i get home


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

removed them off an asus PCE-N15









perfect fit, awesome range


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> removed them off an asus PCE-N15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect fit, awesome range
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, may I ask which wifi card are you using?


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Looks great, may I ask which wifi card are you using?


Thanks, yeah i wasnt too fond of the white plastic circular antennas









as for the wifi card, the motherboard came with this little module/bundle
that sits by the IO ports ...



is the integrated bluetooth/wifi module with an optional port for an m-sata


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Thanks, yeah i wasnt too fond of the white plastic circular antennas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the wifi card, the motherboard came with this little module/bundle
> that sits by the IO ports ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the integrated bluetooth/wifi module with an optional port for an m-sata


Yeah, I knew that =P what wifi chip are you using though?


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Yeah, I knew that =P what wifi chip are you using though?


oh, sorry ....







(silly me)

is the broadcom BCM43XNM


----------



## DOOOLY

So i have tried slot one by its self and its running @ 8x i tried slot 2b by its self and still runs @ 4x. If it uses any other slot it does not recognize the card at all i get a black screen, i tried the first slot and the 3rd red slot and the card in the 3rd red slot said its running @ 0x. I also updated to the latest bios 1604 . I can take the board back and get a new one if this board is a dud.

EDIT: RESOLVED

Re-seated the cpu seem to work







both running @ 8x


----------



## Beakz

pardon me but to any of the gene owners, what do you think of the sound card? debating between this and a g1 sniper m3...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> So i have tried slot one by its self and its running @ 8x i tried slot 2b by its self and still runs @ 4x. If it uses any other slot it does not recognize the card at all i get a black screen, i tried the first slot and the 3rd red slot and the card in the 3rd red slot said its running @ 0x. I also updated to the latest bios 1604 . I can take the board back and get a new one if this board is a dud.
> 
> EDIT: RESOLVED
> 
> Re-seated the cpu seem to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both running @ 8x


Glad you got it fixed =D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> pardon me but to any of the gene owners, what do you think of the sound card? debating between this and a g1 sniper m3...


I'm no audiophile but I'm told that because Asus chose to separate the Audio chipset on the motherboard its pretty good. The sound on the GENE is great with my Klipsch Pro Media and G930's though they aren't really top shelf music equipment.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> So i have tried slot one by its self and its running @ 8x i tried slot 2b by its self and still runs @ 4x. If it uses any other slot it does not recognize the card at all i get a black screen, i tried the first slot and the 3rd red slot and the card in the 3rd red slot said its running @ 0x. I also updated to the latest bios 1604 . I can take the board back and get a new one if this board is a dud.
> 
> EDIT: RESOLVED
> 
> Re-seated the cpu seem to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both running @ 8x


awesome glad you got it working


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Thanks, yeah i wasnt too fond of the white plastic circular antennas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the wifi card, the motherboard came with this little module/bundle
> that sits by the IO ports ...
> 
> 
> 
> is the integrated bluetooth/wifi module with an optional port for an m-sata


wait wait wait.. my mpci card do not look like this? @[email protected]

it only has the small chip on the left side and no big chip on the right side..


----------



## tw33k

Testing stability of 4.7GHz overclock on MVF new UEFI v1604


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> So i have tried slot one by its self and its running @ 8x i tried slot 2b by its self and still runs @ 4x. If it uses any other slot it does not recognize the card at all i get a black screen, i tried the first slot and the 3rd red slot and the card in the 3rd red slot said its running @ 0x. I also updated to the latest bios 1604 . I can take the board back and get a new one if this board is a dud.
> 
> EDIT: RESOLVED
> 
> Re-seated the cpu seem to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both running @ 8x


Great, happy now... It would be good to leave positive feedback on this board on Newegg, even if you didn't buy it from there. We always leave negative feedback on a product...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> wait wait wait.. my mpci card do not look like this? @[email protected]
> 
> it only has the small chip on the left side and no big chip on the right side..


The MVE & the MVF Have different bluetooth cards


----------



## chizzms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Great, happy now... It would be good to leave positive feedback on this board on Newegg, even if you didn't buy it from there. We always leave negative feedback on a product...
> The MVE & the MVF Have different bluetooth cards


i have formula, so what i have is ok? i hope ... thanks


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizzms*
> 
> i have formula, so what i have is ok? i hope ... thanks


It's very little difference between the two cards. You're fine!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I never quite got how to make that card fit in my mobo, inside the case so I ditched it. Does the stock one bundled with the mvg do anything by itself or do I need to plug something to it?
also, any tips on fitting that mofo close a Silver Arrow inside a cm 690690 will be welcomed.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I never quite got how to make that card fit in my mobo, inside the case so I ditched it. Does the stock one bundled with the mvg do anything by itself or do I need to plug something to it?
> also, any tips on fitting that mofo close a Silver Arrow inside a cm 690690 will be welcomed.


You have to fit it on before putting it in the case. I did my MIVE afterwards & it was hard... MVE is sitting in the box, so I haven't tried yet. I will install it today & I will check then.


----------



## jokrik

I am planning to watercool the motherboard with that fusion thermo thing
does anyone know what size of tubing is right for it?
currently using 3/8ID 1/2OD and if Im not mistake this size fit the hose on the fusion thermo
but Im planning to change to 1/2ID 3/4OD, would it still fit?


----------



## driftingforlife

3/8 ID. 1/2 ID is to loose on it.


----------



## paradoxum

I'm using the latest bios for my Maximus V Formula, whenever I enter the bios and go to a setting where you can input a value with the keyboard, it just enters eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee forever automatically. I have to unplug and re-plug my keyboard once in the bios to get it to stop so I can actually enter things properly, does anyone else get this? I've tried two different USB ports.


----------



## paradoxum

I'm using the latest bios for my Maximus V Formula, whenever I enter the bios and go to a setting where you can input a value with the keyboard, it just enters eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee forever automatically. I have to unplug and re-plug my keyboard once in the bios to get it to stop so I can actually enter things properly, does anyone else get this? I've tried two different USB ports.

Edit: Don't know how this double post happened, sorry.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I'm using the latest bios for my Maximus V Formula, whenever I enter the bios and go to a setting where you can input a value with the keyboard, it just enters eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee forever automatically. I have to unplug and re-plug my keyboard once in the bios to get it to stop so I can actually enter things properly, does anyone else get this? I've tried two different USB ports.
> 
> Edit: Don't know how this double post happened, sorry.


Try using a PS/2 keyboard, some bios don't like USB keyboards.


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Glad you got it fixed =D
> I'm no audiophile but I'm told that because Asus chose to separate the Audio chipset on the motherboard its pretty good. The sound on the GENE is great with my Klipsch Pro Media and G930's though they aren't really top shelf music equipment.


Perfect thanks


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*


I think you should use the red RAM slots


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I think you should use the red RAM slots


for better compatability ? i'll try it


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> for better compatability ? i'll try it


Yep, manual says slots A1 and B1 are best for compatibility. when you only have 2 ram sticks.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Time to join the family....... *Maximus V Extreme*


----------



## ivanlabrie

amazing Patrick! congrats on your new baby


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> amazing Patrick! congrats on your new baby


Thanks appreciate it much... You get the card all sorted out?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Time to join the family....... *Maximus V Extreme*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club! The doc may take a few minutes to update.


----------



## kid781

welcome to family bro PatrickCrowely


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Welcome to the club! The doc may take a few minutes to update.


Okay, no problem & appreciate it much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> welcome to family bro PatrickCrowely


Thanks a lot... It feels good!


----------



## I_shot

Anyone tested the new 1604 bios for v gene ?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Testing stability of 4.7GHz overclock on MVF new UEFI v1604


From the ASUS website
Quote:


> MAXIMUS V FORMULA BIOS 1604
> Improve system stability.


I ran Aida64 overnight without problem but at the same time my system was rock solid with the previous version so I don't know if it made a difference or not. I might try some higher clock speeds and see how it goes


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Anyone tested the new 1604 bios for v gene ?


Flashed it last night, my 3750k is OC to 4.3 stable with the voltage set on auto. Didn't really notice anything different.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> Flashed it last night, my 3750k is OC to 4.3 stable with the voltage set on auto. Didn't really notice anything different.


Have you tried pushing it more? 4.3 isn't too high.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Thanks appreciate it much... You get the card all sorted out?


My 3770k AND backup cpu died, but I didn't kill them eh!








I think a short killed the g620, though I got the Ucbench2011 WR with it, and the 3770k died after booting in an UD5H board. (bent pins yikes!)
I'm waiting for my RMA replacement atm...I'll look into the card thing once it arrives here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Have you tried pushing it more? 4.3 isn't too high.


Second that...use manual vcore too, auto is kinda meh most of the time. (way higher than needed IMHO)


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> My 3770k AND backup cpu died, but I didn't kill them eh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a short killed the g620, though I got the Ucbench2011 WR with it, and the 3770k died after booting in an UD5H board. (bent pins yikes!)
> I'm waiting for my RMA replacement atm...I'll look into the card thing once it arrives here.


Good you got a replacement... This year will be a good year for building Rigs...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Good you got a replacement... This year will be a good year for building Rigs...


I'm selling my 670 FTW cause my 1440p monitor got stolen at customs (luckily I got a refund!)
I'll be spending the extra coin on a water loop (probably the H220 kit and I'll add a gpu block and an extra rad, but only IF they make an XP version)

Have you got any oc results with that MVE of yours? How's the oc key thing? I love the dual bios + rog connect thingie...Uber awesomeness.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm selling my 670 FTW cause my 1440p monitor got stolen at customs (luckily I got a refund!)
> I'll be spending the extra coin on a water loop (probably the H220 kit and I'll add a gpu block and an extra rad, but only IF they make an XP version)
> 
> Have you got any oc results with that MVE of yours? How's the oc key thing? I love the dual bios + rog connect thingie...Uber awesomeness.


No OC results, but on MIVE. I got some great results, but I got a binned chip. I can do 4.8 @ 1.235V Stable & 4.6 @ 1.185 Volts.... I didn't do anymore than those two as I was breaking rig down... I only got 4hrs of prime in, but that's good ebough for me..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> No OC results, but on MIVE. I got some great results, but I got a binned chip. I can do 4.8 @ 1.235V Stable & 4.6 @ 1.185 Volts.... I didn't do anymore than those two as I was breaking rig down... I only got 4hrs of prime in, but that's good ebough for me..


Seems like a beast chip, wonder if the MVE might push it even further with the same volts?
Congrats


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems like a beast chip, wonder if the MVE might push it even further with the same volts?
> Congrats


Thanks

I'm sure it will, I'm going full water, getting the 900D, sticking a Aphacool 360MM UT 60 up top & a 480MM UT60 on the bottom to cool everything, far as the cards...don't know yet. Got rid of two of my three 670's. My wife took the other one to play Sims 3 a long time ago!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'm sure it will, I'm going full water, getting the 900D, sticking a Aphacool 360MM UT 60 up top & a 480MM UT60 on the bottom to cool everything, far as the cards...don't know yet. Got rid of two of my three 670's. My wife took the other one to play Sims 3 a long time ago!


lol @ Sims 3 670 xD

I'm selling mine and getting an 8970 or 780 at launch...after saving ofc. And nice rad choice there! Those seem to scale quite well with CFM.
Post some pics when you got it up and running.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol @ Sims 3 670 xD
> 
> I'm selling mine and getting an 8970 or 780 at launch...after saving ofc. And nice rad choice there! Those seem to scale quite well with CFM.
> Post some pics when you got it up and running.


I might make a build log, but will def have some pics. I want the new cards as well, but the blocks won't be out till April-June some time. I want real info to leak on them.

My wife Sims crazy, she pays for all these custom sites to get objects, clothes, hair, etc. She spending real money on them clothes, I keep saying. "We can't wear that stuff" Then dhe'll say something about a game I just bought, so I shut up right then & there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I might make a build log, but will def have some pics. I want the new cards as well, but the blocks won't be out till April-June some time. I want real info to leak on them.
> 
> My wife Sims crazy, she pays for all these custom sites to get objects, clothes, hair, etc. She spending real money on them clothes, I keep saying. "We can't wear that stuff" Then dhe'll say something about a game I just bought, so I shut up right then & there.


hahahaha, been there, done that








My gf wants to play a subscription based mmo (Tera online) and I'd rather play GW2...Perhaps we can play the new Ragnarok online 2 when it comes out of the beta and have peace again


----------



## Faithh




----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Tried the OC key but it doesn't work with my Corsair K90 for some reason.. Does it really require a ps2 keyboard? >.<


Its only worked with PS/2 for me.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

hmm, for some reason Faithh's post isn't showing for me.. weird, but yes PS/2 is the way to go, some bios just aren't able to read USB on start up.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Is anyone else having an issue going on the ROG site? I just refreshed my PC and I can't install the drivers =/


----------



## driftingforlife

The ROG site is messed up atm.


----------



## binormalkilla

I'm ordering this board along with some new components in the next few days. I'm pretty excited







Does anyone know if this board's BIOS supports vt-d? I would like to use Xen (virtualization software) with this board to play around with it, but it's not a dealbreaker. The chipset does (obviously), but it has to be enabled in the BIOS. So far I haven't found any concrete evidence that this board supports it, and it's not listed as supported on Xen's wiki.

Also I know the Asrock Extreme6 supports vt-d.....but from what I understand it isn't as capable of a board.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> hahahaha, been there, done that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gf wants to play a subscription based mmo (Tera online) and I'd rather play GW2...Perhaps we can play the new Ragnarok online 2 when it comes out of the beta and have peace again


TERA online is going free in February.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> The ROG site is messed up atm.


Yeah, looks like it's back up though. Now to figure out which drivers I need and which ones I can go without.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> TERA online is going free in February.


lol problem 'solved' xD


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey I ran into a driver called *lucid virtu* can someone give me the run down on exactly what this is and what I'd use it for?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey I ran into a driver called *lucid virtu* can someone give me the run down on exactly what this is and what I'd use it for?


It helps with gaming, video encoding, etc. It teams your CPU Graphics with your dedicated GPU (670 FTW) to make things run faster & smoother. It really helps with video encoding. It also boosts Benchmark scores..

Switchable Graphics

Well there are a few reasons. The main benefit from this 'Switchable Graphics' feature, is that you can power down your graphics card when running less GPU-intensive 2D tasks like web browsing, watching video and general purpose productivity tasks, but then engage the discrete card when you need it, i.e. when cranking up your favorite 3D games.

One of the more obvious benefits from 'Switchable Graphics' is that today's discrete graphics cards tend to consume a lot of power, adding significant wattage to your PC's overall power consumption even while idling. Being able to switch off the discrete card when it wasn't needed offers a tangible reduction in power consumption, and perhaps most significantly, a tidy reduction of your electricity bills too.

Other benefits included having access to Intel Quick Sync technology, a popular feature that discrete graphics card users would typically have to abandon, as Intel's Quick Sync is a processor-bound feature that required you to use Intel's processor graphics. With Lucid Virtu's Switchable Graphics feature you could essentially have your cake and eat it too; want super fast video encoding thanks to Intel Quick Sync? No problem, select processor graphics. Want great 3D performance for your latest DX11 games? Switch to that monster card you paid all those dollars for&#8230;

Now you're probably saying that this is old news, but there is a new feature in MVP that gives you control over whether to use processor graphics or the discrete GPU for each application. Here's a peak at what it looks like.

But wait, there's more to come..

However, since the Z68 launch, I've come to the conclusion that Lucid's first iteration of their Graphics Virtualization software, Lucid Virtu, was actually just the beginning. Here was something that would grow, gathering momentum to quickly become a 'must have' feature for DIY PC builders and PC gamers. Having recently spent some time with the good people from Lucid, I'm now more excited than ever.

Here at GIGABYTE we've been working with Lucid to bring the latest Virtu MVP technology to our new 7 series motherboards. Trust me when I say that this is going to be popular bundle, and that's because while Lucid Virtu MVP has the same switchable graphics feature that I describe above, they've also added new technologies that make it truly a game-changing feature (excuse the pun).

Virtual Vsync

If you're using a powerful graphics card you may find that you're getting some amazing frame rates at times, especially if you're playing slightly older 3D games - many DX9 titles like Left4Dead and Portal 2 for example are still very popular. Today's midrange and enthusiast graphics cards can rip through those games with blistering frame rates.

However, one problem that will arise with really high frame rates is that your monitor will almost always be limited to a refresh rate of around 60 Hz (can be equated to 60 frames per sec/FPS). Now if your game is running at 90FPS or more, this frame rate mismatch can result in a phenomenon known as 'Tearing'. Check out the door frame and mirrors in the image below. You'll see how tearing can look within a game. Not exactly the best graphical experience.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey I ran into a driver called *lucid virtu* can someone give me the run down on exactly what this is and what I'd use it for?


Some people say it reduces input lag, and artificially inflates your 3dmark scores, but it's not allowed according to HWBOT rules I think.

It uses the igpu to assist in rendering frames you won't see or something, you get higher fps but you actually don't see but feel a difference basically. I don't think it's worth the hassle really.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Wow! great answers from both of you, I know ivanlabrie said it's not worth the hassle but I'm quite interested in it. Now is this something I'd have to keep changing settings or is this a plug in play thing?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I guess once you configure it properly it works, but not sure...It would be cool for fps games I guess, and for having ridiculous amounts of fps in older titles for the heck of it.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> I'm ordering this board along with some new components in the next few days. I'm pretty excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this board's BIOS supports vt-d? I would like to use Xen (virtualization software) with this board to play around with it, but it's not a dealbreaker. The chipset does (obviously), but it has to be enabled in the BIOS. So far I haven't found any concrete evidence that this board supports it, and it's not listed as supported on Xen's wiki.
> 
> Also I know the Asrock Extreme6 supports vt-d.....but from what I understand it isn't as capable of a board.


VT-d is not supported by K series processors. It is not a motherboard feature.


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Have you tried pushing it more? 4.3 isn't too high.


Yea ran it up to 4.4 before I had to set the cpu voltage myself. I thought it wasn't bad for it bening on auto


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> Yea ran it up to 4.4 before I had to set the cpu voltage myself. I thought it wasn't bad for it bening on auto


oh? what Voltage are you at for 4.4? I'm getting 4.5 @1.31V I'm pretty sure my chip isn't really good.


----------



## trojandan

Hi guys, just got my new build up and running.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> Hi guys, just got my new build up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking great! Welcome to the club, the doc may take a few minutes to update.


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Looking great! Welcome to the club, the doc may take a few minutes to update.


Thanks! I can't wait to get started on OCing


----------



## ivanlabrie

Welcome trojandan!









Reference 670 there?

Try running cinebench to quickly determine your barely stable vcore for each multi...








You wanna see 0 whea 19 errors in the Event logger.


----------



## trojandan

Thank you ivanlabrie!

EVGA 670 FTW. I'll try running cinebench and be right back.


----------



## Buzzkill

New BIOS Available:MAXIMUS V EXTREME BIOS 1604 2013/01/09 update. Improve system stability. http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/extreme/maximus-v-extreme/

New BIOS Available: MAXIMUS V FORMULA BIOS 1604 2013/01/09 update. Improve system stability. http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/formula/maximus-v-formula/


----------



## trojandan

I'm hoping to learn as much as possible about OCing from the guys on here so bear with me, I'm still a little wet behind the ears.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> I'm hoping to learn as much as possible about OCing from the guys on here so bear with me, I'm still a little wet behind the ears.


Cool, nice score xD
Hit Windows key and search (type) event logger. Open that up and look in the event window for whea logger errors when overclocking. You should see a bunch of stuff but none of those.
If you see any raise vcore slowly till they go away. After that is done at your desired clock speed you'd need to test stability with Intel Burn Test 2.54, 5 passes at max memory disabling HT if yours is a 3770k are good, 20 ideal. Then check the whea loggers again, and go with prime95 large fft or you might as well game or do whatever you intend to do with your cpu.








Also, try manual oc first before going for turbo/offset oc, refer to the Ivy oc guides found in OCN (there's an Asus mobo guide here, easy to find)


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> VT-d is not supported by K series processors. It is not a motherboard feature.


Yea I found that out right after posting it. However vt-d must be supported by the motherboard's BIOS. If the motherboard's BIOS doesn't enable it then it still won't work.
http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/VTd_HowTo

I may play around with vt-d on another system instead, so I went ahead and ordered another board.


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> oh? what Voltage are you at for 4.4? I'm getting 4.5 @1.31V I'm pretty sure my chip isn't really good.


1.25 ATM gonna leave there for now. Haven't ran any tests other than about 30 passes with Intel burnin. Waiting on my rez and fittings to get here so I can put it under water. Then I gotta do something about mounting everything in my CM Scout. (my dremel has been calling my name). Gonna cut it up and put a 240 in the top, next I got to get my 6950's under water and mount a 360 in there.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> 1.25 ATM gonna leave there for now. Haven't ran any tests other than about 30 passes with Intel burnin. Waiting on my rez and fittings to get here so I can put it under water. Then I gotta do something about mounting everything in my CM Scout. (my dremel has been calling my name). Gonna cut it up and put a 240 in the top, next I got to get my 6950's under water and mount a 360 in there.


Good luck!


----------



## Shreve

Greetings Gents,

I RMAed a maximus v extreme board recently and the new board wont post.

I'm getting a Q-Code "4f" with both Bio's chips.

Any ideas?

(I have done the normal things, switching out ram, unpluging the Vid Card, hard drive, optical, updated Bios)

Specs

i7-3770
16 gigs Gskill

Feeling pretty deflated right now lol....

Thanks in advance


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shreve*
> 
> Greetings Gents,
> 
> I RMAed a maximus v extreme board recently and the new board wont post.
> 
> I'm getting a Q-Code "F4" with both Bio's chips.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> (I have done the normal things, switching out ram, unpluging the Vid Card, hard drive, optical, updated Bios)
> 
> Specs
> 
> i7-3770
> 16 gigs Gskill
> 
> Feeling pretty deflated right now lol....
> 
> Thanks in advance


Are you having the same issue you had before you RMA'd?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shreve*
> 
> Greetings Gents,
> 
> I RMAed a maximus v extreme board recently and the new board wont post.
> 
> I'm getting a Q-Code "F4" with both Bio's chips.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> (I have done the normal things, switching out ram, unpluging the Vid Card, hard drive, optical, updated Bios)
> 
> Specs
> 
> i7-3770
> 16 gigs Gskill
> 
> Feeling pretty deflated right now lol....
> 
> Thanks in advance


Is that Gskill 1.65Volts?


----------



## Shreve

Similiar issue but different than the RMA....

Before the RMA, the pc was working fine for about a month. Then it started to have issues posting. I would get random q-codes. So I RMAed the board

Now I have the new board and I cant post, but I get a consistent 4F code.

I flashed both of the bios chips, but I'm afraid that I may of curropted them...

Went to best buy and got a new PSU and ram to see if that would make a difference and it DID NOT

Is there any other way to flash the bios chips other than the standard USB Flashback using the files on the asus site? I saw some posts about Intel ME updates, but they confused me

2nd answer
The G Skill is 1.5 volts


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shreve*
> 
> Similiar issue but different than the RMA....
> 
> Before the RMA, the pc was working fine for about a month. Then it started to have issues posting. I would get random q-codes. So I RMAed the board
> 
> Now I have the new board and I cant post, but I get a consistent 4F code.
> 
> I flashed both of the bios chips, but I'm afraid that I may of curropted them...
> 
> Went to best buy and got a new PSU and ram to see if that would make a difference and it DID NOT
> 
> Is there any other way to flash the bios chips other than the standard USB Flashback using the files on the asus site? I saw some posts about Intel ME updates, but they confused me
> 
> 2nd answer
> The G Skill is 1.5 volts


If you can get into the UEFI, you can flash the bios that way...

EDIT for Pics:

Go here first....


Then you'll see this, flash it & you're set...


----------



## Essenbe

Deleted


----------



## Shreve

Thanks, but it doesnt get that far in the boot process


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shreve*
> 
> Thanks, but it doesnt get that far in the boot process


Try to boot up in a different case, there may be some kind of grounding issue.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Try to boot up in a different case, there may be some kind of grounding issue.


Yep, doublecheck that, happened to me. Board wouldn't boot no matter what, turned out to be a defective molex to 3 pin adapter.


----------



## dududumal

Hello guys,

I got mine a few weeks ago, looking forward to hop in the club!
The mobo is amazing, the best I ever had!

here is a CPU-z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2650051
and a pic of my rig:


Spoiler: rig pic!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dududumal*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I got mine a few weeks ago, looking forward to hop in the club!
> The mobo is amazing, the best I ever had!
> 
> here is a CPU-z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2650051
> and a pic of my rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rig pic!


Welcome to the club! The doc may take a bit to update.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Anyone tested the new 1604 bios for v gene ?


I have. I noticed nothing new or any issues. My OC was unaffected.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Yea I found that out right after posting it. However vt-d must be supported by the motherboard's BIOS. If the motherboard's BIOS doesn't enable it then it still won't work.
> http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/VTd_HowTo
> 
> I may play around with vt-d on another system instead, so I went ahead and ordered another board.


I didn't know that, I thought intel only segmented by processors (AMD is a different story).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool, nice score xD
> Hit Windows key and search (type) event logger. Open that up and look in the event window for whea logger errors when overclocking. You should see a bunch of stuff but none of those.
> If you see any raise vcore slowly till they go away. After that is done at your desired clock speed you'd need to test stability with Intel Burn Test 2.54, 5 passes at max memory disabling HT if yours is a 3770k are good, 20 ideal. Then check the whea loggers again, and go with prime95 large fft or you might as well game or do whatever you intend to do with your cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, try manual oc first before going for turbo/offset oc, refer to the Ivy oc guides found in OCN (there's an Asus mobo guide here, easy to find)


What kind of errors might show up in the event viewer? Which category?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Not sure if this will help others but I noticed when I put my rig to sleep it sometimes comes back on, fixed this by going to: Device Manager > Network Adapters > Right click on your Network Connection > Power Management > Uncheck Allow this device to wake the computer.

Shouldn't auto wake anymore. Just a problem I had, wanted to help others who may have the same issue.


----------



## DaGoat

Hi folks,

I have an important question, I figure I'll post it here.

I'm a proud owner of a Maximus V Formula (I don't have a camera under my hands at the moment to join the club, sorry) and I have 2x4gb Corsair Vengeance RAM installed.

I want to upgrade to 16gb, they make a sweet deal on a pair of 2x8gb G.Skill RipJaws at my reseller.

But here's the thing: I also have a 4gb kit (2x2gb) G.Skill RipJaws, it's DDR3-1600 and all, with ultra-tight timings (CAS 6) that I bought for benches and toying around. But the motherbooard won't recongize those, apparently. When I put them, the LED gives me "55" which, according to the manual,is the Q-Code for "memory not installed".

I pushed the button "go!" (memOK!) several times, rebooted, reseated, re-pushed,, Clear CMOS, removed battery, unplugged, BIOS, XMP, not XMP, default, etc... Does. Not. Work.

Are there any incompatibilities known with the G.Skill RipJaws line o,n the Maximus V?

The stick work just fine, I've tested them on another rig. So it's not the sticks.

Please help... I need to know before pulling the trigger on my 16gb kit... Thanks.


----------



## fear91

I just found this club and i will like to share with you my build







hope you like it


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I have an important question, I figure I'll post it here.
> 
> The stick work just fine, I've tested them on another rig. So it's not the sticks.
> 
> Please help... I need to know before pulling the trigger on my 16gb kit... Thanks.


What slots did you put them in?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fear91*
> 
> I just found this club and i will like to share with you my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it


Love the Superman colors... Take a screenshot with CPU-Z


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I have an important question, I figure I'll post it here.
> 
> I'm a proud owner of a Maximus V Formula (I don't have a camera under my hands at the moment to join the club, sorry) and I have 2x4gb Corsair Vengeance RAM installed.
> 
> I want to upgrade to 16gb, they make a sweet deal on a pair of 2x8gb G.Skill RipJaws at my reseller.
> 
> But here's the thing: I also have a 4gb kit (2x2gb) G.Skill RipJaws, it's DDR3-1600 and all, with ultra-tight timings (CAS 6) that I bought for benches and toying around. But the motherbooard won't recongize those, apparently. When I put them, the LED gives me "55" which, according to the manual,is the Q-Code for "memory not installed".
> 
> I pushed the button "go!" (memOK!) several times, rebooted, reseated, re-pushed,, Clear CMOS, removed battery, unplugged, BIOS, XMP, not XMP, default, etc... Does. Not. Work.
> 
> Are there any incompatibilities known with the G.Skill RipJaws line o,n the Maximus V?
> 
> The stick work just fine, I've tested them on another rig. So it's not the sticks.
> 
> Please help... I need to know before pulling the trigger on my 16gb kit... Thanks.


I've never had that happen with my sticks...Code 55 is ram related, you might need more vccio and vccsa voltage to handle the stock clocks. Can you use rog connect on a laptop and change those settings before booting up? You won't be able to bench with 8gb sticks, they normally suck compared to psc or bbse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fear91*
> 
> I just found this club and i will like to share with you my build
> 
> hope you like it


Very nice job!


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> What slots did you put them in?


The same slots I put my Corsair Vengeance in, which work perfectly. The good ones. A2 and B2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've never had that happen with my sticks...Code 55 is ram related, you might need more vccio and vccsa voltage to handle the stock clocks. Can you use rog connect on a laptop and change those settings before booting up? You won't be able to bench with 8gb sticks, they normally suck compared to psc or bbse.


Yes Code 55 is "memory not installed" as I've already said in my post.

There's no VCCIO or VCCSA voltage to tweak to handle the "stock clocks" since they're the same stock clocks as my Corsair's.
As I've already said I cleared CMOS and did every trick in the book at the BIOS level.

Unfortunately no, I can't connect a laptop via ROG conect. I don't have a laptop or any computer under my hand at the moment, much less a ROG.

I don't want to bench with 8gb sticks, I want to upgrade my 8gb to 16gb.

I wanted to bench with the 2gb sticks. The ones that give me code 55.

But forget the bench. I'm concerned about the fact that the board gives me error 55 - and thus can't boot or even POST - when I insert a pair of G.Skill Ripaws sticks. So I'm afraid to buy a pair of RipJaws for my 16gb kit. That's my point.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> The same slots I put my Corsair Vengeance in, which work perfectly. The good ones. A2 and B2.
> Yes Code 55 is "memory not installed" as I've already said in my post.
> 
> There's no VCCIO or VCCSA voltage to tweak to handle the "stock clocks" since they're the same stock clocks as my Corsair's.
> As I've already said I cleared CMOS and did every trick in the book at the BIOS level.
> 
> Unfortunately no, I can't connect a laptop via ROG conect. I don't have a laptop or any computer under my hand at the moment, much less a ROG.
> 
> I don't want to bench with 8gb sticks, I want to upgrade my 8gb to 16gb.
> 
> I wanted to bench with the 2gb sticks. The ones that give me code 55.
> 
> But forget the bench. I'm concerned about the fact that the board gives me error 55 - and thus can't boot or even POST - when I insert a pair of G.Skill Ripaws sticks. So I'm afraid to buy a pair of RipJaws for my 16gb kit. That's my point.


I'd suspect of the board in this case...It should handle those sticks even without XMP using a JEDEC profile. Try with the other sticks, but perhaps RMA is in order. (hopefully what's bad is the 2x2gb kit)
Good luck man


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd suspect of the board in this case...It should handle those sticks even without XMP using a JEDEC profile. Try with the other sticks, but perhaps RMA is in order. (hopefully what's bad is the 2x2gb kit)
> Good luck man


Hi ivanlabrie, I've read quite a few posts on the ROG site about Error 55, and it seems that for most, it turns out to be the motherboard. My friend had to RMA his Maximus board when he got the dreaded Error 55. Hopefully for DaGoat it's his memory.

ivanlabrie I also wanted to thank you for the advice/info you provided a couple of days ago







I was able to get to 4.6 @ 1.25 stable w 12 hrs of testing on Prime95. I was hoping to get a lower vcore


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fear91*
> 
> I just found this club and i will like to share with you my build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it


Very nice rig. If you would like to join, please post your CPU-Z, if your unsure how to or just can't ATM then please take a picture of your motherboard with a piece of paper and your username written on it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> Hi ivanlabrie, I've read quite a few posts on the ROG site about Error 55, and it seems that for most, it turns out to be the motherboard. My friend had to RMA his Maximus board when he got the dreaded Error 55. Hopefully for DaGoat it's his memory.
> 
> ivanlabrie I also wanted to thank you for the advice/info you provided a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get to 4.6 @ 1.25 stable w 12 hrs of testing on Prime95. I was hoping to get a lower vcore


Ah, I see...too bad then. Hopefully it's just the sticks, but even then, those are hard to find these days :/

1.25v for 4.5 is not too bad in my book. There's a wall most see around 4.6-4.7 where you need a higher voltage bump to go higher...


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd suspect of the board in this case...It should handle those sticks even without XMP using a JEDEC profile. Try with the other sticks, but perhaps RMA is in order. (hopefully what's bad is the 2x2gb kit)
> Good luck man








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> Hi ivanlabrie, I've read quite a few posts on the ROG site about Error 55, and it seems that for most, it turns out to be the motherboard. My friend had to RMA his Maximus board when he got the dreaded Error 55. Hopefully for DaGoat it's his memory.






Wow wow, you're both scaring me to death. I did a clean instal by changing my motherboard, upgrading from a Sabertooth and did a fresh install on a new SSD using the same RAM sticks I used on the Sabertooth, it went smoothly and it took me half an hour max, I have no problem whatsoever in games, internet, whatever...It just does not recognize those two other sticks.

I'll try them again on another rig as soon as I can but they used to work... Damn.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> Wow wow, you're both scaring me to death. I did a clean instal by changing my motherboard, upgrading from a Sabertooth and did a fresh install on a new SSD using the same RAM sticks I used on the Sabertooth, it went smoothly and it took me half an hour max, I have no problem whatsoever in games, internet, whatever...It just does not recognize those two other sticks.
> 
> I'll try them again on another rig as soon as I can but they used to work... Damn.


Sounds like dead sticks then...Do you have other psc or bbse sticks to test with?


----------



## DaGoat

Okay I just tried to put the sticks on again and... now they work. I'm certain I did insert them just fine before, I reseated them a dozen times. Tried every trick in the book for hours. Waited two days. And now it works. Just like that. Hopefully it's not my board being capricious :/

It might be me being gone completely cuckoo for Coco Pops.
Guess I'll never know.
Oh well, it's fine.









TO THE BENCHES!!!

It's some super duper 4gb RAM kit I bought just for toying around, benching and OCing. 1600 CAS6 baby!









These ones. A guy made a super in-depth review of those,he managed to push these beasts @ 2133 Mhz 7-10-8-27 1T









BTW can I join the club without a camera? I have one but I lost my USB cables and many stuff in my mess... Can I do a screen-cap with my name or something?

I'd be happy to join


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> ivanlabrie I also wanted to thank you for the advice/info you provided a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get to 4.6 @ 1.25 stable w 12 hrs of testing on Prime95. I was hoping to get a lower vcore


What? That's a super low vcore! We're talking sttable OC under Prime95 right? I had 1.264v for 4.5Ghz for my 2500k on my Sabertooth (Prime95 15 hours) and it was a super low vcore compared to the others! The rule of thumb for everyone was 1.3v for 4.5Ghz. Some had to push even more and were still satisfied.
1.25v for 4.6? Are you kiddng me lol? That's awesome!

I haven't played with OCing since I had my Maximus. I've set the BIOS to the exact same settings I had on my Sabertooth, it's stable of course but I haven't stress-tested it. Maybe I can achieve better results than with the Sabertooth


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Okay I just tried to put the sticks on again and... now they work. I'm certain I did insert them just fine before, I reseated them a dozen times. Tried every trick in the book for hours. Waited two days. And now it works. Just like that. Hopefully it's not my board being capricious :/
> 
> It might be me being gone completely cuckoo for Coco Pops.
> Guess I'll never know.
> Oh well, it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE BENCHES!!!
> 
> It's some super duper 4gb RAM kit I bought just for toying around, benching and OCing. 1600 CAS6 baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones. A guy made a super in-depth review of those,he managed to push these beasts @ 2133 Mhz 7-10-8-27 1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW can I join the club without a camera? I have one but I lost my USB cables and many stuff in my mess... Can I do a screen-cap with my name or something?
> 
> I'd be happy to join


No camera whats so ever? Not even a phone camera? I know you have the motherboard but having a picture of it along with your CPU-Z is the requirement . If you don't have a camera, take a screen shot with your name on notepad with CPU-Z open. But please try to post a picture of your motherboard in the future.

Glad to see you got everything back up and running.


----------



## Chiraq

This is odd, I got 44 multi @ 1.20V in BIOS but in Windows/CPU-Z/Realtemp it still shows 42 multi(previous OC @ 1.15V) but 1.20V.. Bug?


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fear91*
> 
> I just found this club and i will like to share with you my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it






Awesome build! I got the same case (And the same motherboard, obviously). How did you manage to get this red sleeving for your PSU cables?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Okay I just tried to put the sticks on again and... now they work. I'm certain I did insert them just fine before, I reseated them a dozen times. Tried every trick in the book for hours. Waited two days. And now it works. Just like that. Hopefully it's not my board being capricious :/
> 
> It might be me being gone completely cuckoo for Coco Pops.
> Guess I'll never know.
> Oh well, it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE BENCHES!!!
> 
> It's some super duper 4gb RAM kit I bought just for toying around, benching and OCing. 1600 CAS6 baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones. A guy made a super in-depth review of those,he managed to push these beasts @ 2133 Mhz 7-10-8-27 1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW can I join the club without a camera? I have one but I lost my USB cables and many stuff in my mess... Can I do a screen-cap with my name or something?
> 
> I'd be happy to join


You can push them higher with Ivy...around the vicinity of 2400mhz 7-11-7-28-1t


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> No camera whats so ever? Not even a phone camera? I know you have the motherboard but having a picture of it along with your CPU-Z is the requirement . If you don't have a camera, take a screen shot with your name on notepad with CPU-Z open. But please try to post a picture of your motherboard in the future.
> 
> Glad to see you got everything back up and running.


Thanks.







I promise I put a photoof my motherboard in the week to come, I just have to put my hands on this goddarn USB cable.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise I put a photoof my motherboard in the week to come, I just have to put my hands on this goddarn USB cable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club! The doc may take a few minutes to update. Just please remember to post the picture.

^^ Nice Wallpaper.


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> What? That's a super low vcore! We're talking sttable OC under Prime95 right? I had 1.264v for 4.5Ghz for my 2500k on my Sabertooth (Prime95 15 hours) and it was a super low vcore compared to the others! The rule of thumb for everyone was 1.3v for 4.5Ghz. Some had to push even more and were still satisfied.
> 1.25v for 4.6? Are you kiddng me lol? That's awesome!
> 
> I haven't played with OCing since I had my Maximus. I've set the BIOS to the exact same settings I had on my Sabertooth, it's stable of course but I haven't stress-tested it. Maybe I can achieve better results than with the Sabertooth


I feel a lot better hearing that







Obviously I was hoping for a Golden chip. Then again, aren't we all.


----------



## DaGoat

Well just look at my signature, the Sandy stable club, and check the members in the OP. Check their chips, voltages and temps. I've never seen 1.5v for 4.6Ghz unless on a custom watercooled system when a guy won the big prize at the chip lottery.


----------



## ivanlabrie

But still, Ivy can have lower vcores than SB up to 46-47x multi...that's where most chips need a bigger voltage bump to keep going.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Well just look at my signature, the Sandy stable club, and check the members in the OP. Check their chips, voltages and temps. I've never seen 1.5v for 4.6Ghz unless on a custom watercooled system when a guy won the big prize at the chip lottery.


Take a look at this then...


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Take a look at this then...


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Take a look at this then...


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Take a look at this then...


Care to share your other settings, or are you using all the default stuff from this thread and just have a good chip?


----------



## tw33k

lol..I got real lucky. This chip is a replacement for one I broke de-lidding it (it runs but only with 1 RAM module) If I hadn't broke the first chip I never would have bought this new one.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Take a look at this then...


Very nice... I've tweaked my chip to 4.6GHz @ 1.175 volts... Going to get it lower hopefully...


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> lol..I got real lucky. This chip is a replacement for one I broke de-lidding it (it runs but only with 1 RAM module) If I hadn't broke the first chip I never would have bought this new one.


so are you just using the default settings from the overclocking guide or is there other changes you tweaked in the bios to help make it possible? I have a pretty OK chip, seems stable at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v, but I feel like I could get it lower if I knew how to actually overclock instead of following guides.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> so are you just using the default settings from the overclocking guide or is there other changes you tweaked in the bios to help make it possible? I have a pretty OK chip, seems stable at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v, but I feel like I could get it lower if I knew how to actually overclock instead of following guides.


I get 4.5mhz @1.3V as well with my 3570k, I'm no extreme overclocker but I'm happy with it. I also only use the AI suite to change mine, I'm sure if I used to bios I can put a bit more juice into it.

Edit: Wrong Number.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

IBT brings the temp up quickly I see..... How much ram should I test in Prime95? I always use 10,000MB


----------



## gdesmo

Can I join up ? Max IV Gene , Max V Gene, Crosshair V Formula-Z, and a Max V formula coming next weekend. Pics of mobos and oddball ECS. Also some of the cables I made up for rigs, waiting on some more plug ends for psu cables.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Can I join up ? Max IV Gene , Max V Gene, Crosshair V Formula-Z, and a Max V formula coming next weekend. Pics of mobos and oddball ECS. Also some of the cables I made up for rigs, waiting on some more plug ends for psu cables.


That a PSU cable? If so, very nice!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome job on those custom cables!








I wish I had similar skills myself...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Can I join up ? Max IV Gene , Max V Gene, Crosshair V Formula-Z, and a Max V formula coming next weekend. Pics of mobos and oddball ECS. Also some of the cables I made up for rigs, waiting on some more plug ends for psu cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes you can join, just upload the CPU-z of the your current Maximus V board, if you can't post your CPU-z, please upload a picture of your name written on a piece of paper in front of your motherboard.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> That a PSU cable? If so, very nice!


Yes it is, will make up another three or four for my builds.


----------



## gdesmo

Here you go.>


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Here you go.>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, welcome to the club, the doc may take a few minutes to update.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Here you go.>


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Very nice, welcome to the club, the doc may take a few minutes to update.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Very nice... I've tweaked my chip to 4.6GHz @ 1.75 volts... Going to get it lower hopefully...


Wait... WHAT?!?! What chip are you running? Even if you meant 1.57V that's crazy! Even in my worst 3570K I don't need more than 1.35V to hit 4.6GHz... and at 4.8/1.43V with 2 360 UT60's that gets pretty hot under full load. I didn't even think the chip would survive long at those voltages unless under LN2 (and then it should be more like 6.4GHz not 4.6GHz).

I'm so confused.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wait... WHAT?!?! What chip are you running? Even if you meant 1.57V that's crazy! Even in my worst 3570K I don't need more than 1.35V to hit 4.6GHz... and at 4.8/1.43V with 2 360 UT60's that gets pretty hot under full load. I didn't even think the chip would survive long at those voltages unless under LN2 (and then it should be more like 6.4GHz not 4.6GHz).
> 
> I'm so confused.


Big typo.... It's 1.175 Volts, check post...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/1680#post_19074711


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Can I join up ? Max IV Gene , Max V Gene, Crosshair V Formula-Z, and a Max V formula coming next weekend. Pics of mobos and oddball ECS. Also some of the cables I made up for rigs, waiting on some more plug ends for psu cables.






I see plenty of rigs with alll white, all black, all red sleeves. How do you make these custom sleeves for PSU cables? That's awesome. I already asked another user but he didn't respond. Is there a way to get custom-colored sleeves for PSU cables without modding it myself (ie buying it somewhere)?


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> I see plenty of rigs with alll white, all black, all red sleeves. How do you make these custom sleeves for PSU cables? That's awesome. I already asked another user but he didn't respond. Is there a way to get custom-colored sleeves for PSU cables without modding it myself (ie buying it somewhere)?


I'm sure SOMEWHERE will do it for you, for a hefty price, but then you'd have to ship off all your cables and wait, which means no PC in the meantime. Personally, I'm okay with my partially sleeved cables (they came that way, good old' Corsair). I would be interested to know of any websites that DO do it for a fee though, just incase I change my mind in the future.


----------



## DaGoat

Yup I'd be interested as well











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Take a look at this then...






Huuuuhhh....









How do you do that?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> I see plenty of rigs with alll white, all black, all red sleeves. How do you make these custom sleeves for PSU cables? That's awesome. I already asked another user but he didn't respond. Is there a way to get custom-colored sleeves for PSU cables without modding it myself (ie buying it somewhere)?


Are you talking about the power supply cable ? If so you could make it yourself and it is a lot easier than people think. Cable I use is an SJ rated 14 gauge with 3 conductor flexible cable with very fine strands of wire. Sleeve is a 1/2 inch PET Darkside and the cable ends are a Japanese high-end 15 amp rated made by Oyaide. They come in a small variety of colors and range in price from 7- 120 dollars each depending on your choice of pin material IE >gold -plated---100%pure copper---rhodium-plated---platinum coated and also carbon fiber option or aluminum. Don`t know if anyone custom makes them for a reasonable price, but for example the one in the pic cost about 45-50 dollars for the material and only about 30 minutes to make. I make a few for people here in Toronto but I don`t want to get into shipping anything. BTW they also make cable ends for EU compatible plugs as well.


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Are you talking about the power supply cable ? If so you could make it yourself and it is a lot easier than people think. Cable I use is an SJ rated 14 gauge with 3 conductor flexible cable with very fine strands of wire. Sleeve is a 1/2 inch PET Darkside and the cable ends are a Japanese high-end 15 amp rated made by Oyaide. They come in a small variety of colors and range in price from 7- 120 dollars each depending on your choice of pin material IE >gold -plated---100%pure copper---rhodium-plated---platinum coated and also carbon fiber option or aluminum. Don`t know if anyone custom makes them for a reasonable price, but for example the one in the pic cost about 45-50 dollars for the material and only about 30 minutes to make. I make a few for people here in Toronto but I don`t want to get into shipping anything. BTW they also make cable ends for EU compatible plugs as well.






Sorry, I didn't understand a single word.

Do you mean that you make the whole PSU cables from scratch? Let me get this straight - Do I need to use a solder iron?








*
EDIT:* BTW just to be sure, I was talking about the red sleeved cables for PSU (SATA, PCI-e, etc) in the second pic. Below the big tube.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> I see plenty of rigs with alll white, all black, all red sleeves. How do you make these custom sleeves for PSU cables? That's awesome. I already asked another user but he didn't respond. Is there a way to get custom-colored sleeves for PSU cables without modding it myself (ie buying it somewhere)?


You can buy power cables already sleeved as lil as 99 cent.. All you do is put them in your existing PSU connectors or if you want to use extensions. you can buy the connectors also. I hope this help you...



















Connectors below come in variety of colors as well.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't understand a single word.
> 
> Do you mean that you make the whole PSU cables from scratch? Let me get this straight - Do I need to use a solder iron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> EDIT:* BTW just to be sure, I was talking about the red sleeved cables for PSU (SATA, PCI-e, etc) in the second pic. Below the big tube.


AH you meant the ATX cables for motherboard and PCIE, I was talking about the PSU cable which is the one that goes into the rear of PSU unit. Previous poster is correct about premade cables which are a nice easy solution. All you need is a little patience, and I do make some of my own cables but only if I need custom lengths such as EPS .


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> You can buy power cables already sleeved as lil as 99 cent.. All you do is put them in your existing PSU connectors or if you want to use extensions. you can buy the connectors also. I hope this help you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connectors below come in variety of colors as well.






Thank you guys... But I need a soldering iron I guess? I don't have one and I suck at soldering...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> Thank you guys... But I need a soldering iron I guess? I don't have one and I suck at soldering...


You don't need a Gun for these, just one of these...



Dual Head ATX Connector Removal Tool


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wait... WHAT?!?! What chip are you running? Even if you meant 1.57V that's crazy! Even in my worst 3570K I don't need more than 1.35V to hit 4.6GHz... and at 4.8/1.43V with 2 360 UT60's that gets pretty hot under full load. I didn't even think the chip would survive long at those voltages unless under LN2 (and then it should be more like 6.4GHz not 4.6GHz).
> 
> I'm so confused.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Big typo.... It's 1.175 Volts, check post...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/1680#post_19074711


If it was 1.75V you would literally have a meltdown!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wait... WHAT?!?! What chip are you running? Even if you meant 1.57V that's crazy! Even in my worst 3570K I don't need more than 1.35V to hit 4.6GHz... and at 4.8/1.43V with 2 360 UT60's that gets pretty hot under full load. I didn't even think the chip would survive long at those voltages unless under LN2 (and then it should be more like 6.4GHz not 4.6GHz).
> 
> I'm so confused.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Big typo.... It's 1.175 Volts, check post...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/1680#post_19074711


If it was 1.75V you would literally have a meltdown!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> You don't need a Gun for these, just one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Head ATX Connector Removal Tool


I have own that FrozenCPU tool for years and while adequate nothing beats the MDPC equivalent!


----------



## Konkistadori

Bit late, but here is pic of my rig with MVG.
Now it should be official


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice, tight fit with that cooler, huh?

What kind of ripjaws x are those?


----------



## Konkistadori

Quite tight, 3-5mm from GPU, if you meant that?
Ripjaws X are 2133mhz 11-11-11-30 edition.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Bit late, but here is pic of my rig with MVG.
> Now it should be official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No worries, thank you for posting your rig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Quite tight, 3-5mm from GPU, if you meant that?
> Ripjaws X are 2133mhz 11-11-11-30 edition.


Yep, that's what I meant...I couldn't fit my Silver Arrow like that...had to ditch wind tunnel airflow.









11-11-11-30, hmm, not familiar with those. Any oc on them? What's the serial?
You might wanna try the Samsung loose preset and go for 2400mhz


----------



## Konkistadori

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=397 Look up there







I just bought these instead of 1600mhz, because difference was just 2 euros







..
Well i could try that for superPi benches








Could you send those settings via PM?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=397 Look up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought these instead of 1600mhz, because difference was just 2 euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Well i could try that for superPi benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you send those settings via PM?


Sure!


----------



## Ardalista

Picked this up the other day.. it''s going into my current project "Blæd" which is a WIP.. eventually I'll post a worklog here but for now people in 'The Family' will know where to find it..


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Picked this up the other day.. it''s going into my current project "Blæd" which is a WIP.. eventually I'll post a worklog here but for now people in 'The Family' will know where to find it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice welcome to the club, the doc may take a few minutes to update. Looking forward to your build.


----------



## cameron145

Count me in!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!


Joined 4 months ago and your first post is to this club.. What an honor =D Welcome to the club!


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!


Holy! Nice rig!

Welcome!


----------



## gdesmo

Sweet !!!


----------



## kid781

i







all over the place. looking good bro.


----------



## paradoxum

http://imgur.com/a/izSzA

Guess I might aswell get added?


----------



## carajean

Hey guys need your thoughts. I have the Gene version. Is it me or is the onboard audio not that good? I just feel like my creative xfi music pushed my bass a little harder than this onboard. I would get a sound card but my current video card is covering my pci e slot.

I dont know of any decent USB options either.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Hey guys need your thoughts. I have the Gene version. Is it me or is the onboard audio not that good? I just feel like my creative xfi music pushed my bass a little harder than this onboard. I would get a sound card but my current video card is covering my pci e slot.
> 
> I dont know of any decent USB options either.


Most audiophiles would reccomend an USB DAC...Behringer makes fine products for low prices, they should have something like that.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Most audiophiles would reccomend an USB DAC...Behringer makes fine products for low prices, they should have something like that.


I will look into that. Thanks!


----------



## cameron145

just realized i forgot to tuck in that ac' 97 audio plug in the bottom of the motherboard but here's another photo. I was trying different exposure times with flash so the cables and tubing would glow but you can also see the rest of the components.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/izSzA
> 
> Guess I might aswell get added?


Very nice, I'm not sure if you already posted your CPU-z but if you didn't can you please post it.


----------



## Himea

which one would you choose between the Asus Extreme extened Maximus and Asus Maximus extented

i know that the Asus Maximus extented has better audio chip then the real teck but i got sound blaster z already which one should i go with?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> which one would you choose between the Asus Extreme extened Maximus and Asus Maximus extented
> 
> i know that the Asus Maximus extented has better audio chip then the real teck but i got sound blaster z already which one should i go with?


i would say it really depends what you want to do with it. how many cards do you plan on watercooling do you want discrete audio are you going to be heavily overclocking?


----------



## Himea

im not planning to water cooling im planning to use h80i/h100i

im using 2 sli 570s

and yes i do plan over clocking alot

and i don't know which audio is better the asus mobo or sound blaster z


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> im not planning to water cooling im planning to use h80i/h100i
> 
> im using 2 sli 570s
> 
> and yes i do plan over clocking alot
> 
> and i don't know which audio is better the asus mobo or sound blaster z


i would go with the Maximus v Formula since your only using 2 cards. It has a better audio then the extreme, and is just as good at overclocking.


----------



## Himea

whats the main differences between this 2 boards i mean im not paying a dime im getting it free which one is better in what ways then the other so the money not the problem its free


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> whats the main differences between this 2 boards i mean im not paying a dime im getting it free which one is better in what ways then the other so the money not the problem its free


Free?

Get the Extreme and grab a good quality DAC / headphone amp thing and some good quality cans if that's your thing.
Also, I'd look at the new H110 or the Swiftech H220 once it's out. (Swiftech is leaps and bounds ahead and expandable)


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> so are you just using the default settings from the overclocking guide or is there other changes you tweaked in the bios to help make it possible? I have a pretty OK chip, seems stable at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v, but I feel like I could get it lower if I knew how to actually overclock instead of following guides.


What guide? I've been overclocking chips for years so I don't need a guide. Which settings are you curious about?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> whats the main differences between this 2 boards i mean im not paying a dime im getting it free which one is better in what ways then the other so the money not the problem its free


then you should go with the Maximus v Extreme so if you decide you need a third card and it looks like you all ready have a soundcard so your set there the extreme also has ln2 options for extreme overclocking and things like vga hotwire and oc-key for extreme users hence the "extreme" part. The Formula is a very well-rounded "gaming" motherboard tho in the sense that it has everything you need built in to it. maybe watch this it might help you a lil http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SRyPOSQ65gE


----------



## Himea

alright thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## Himea

i have another question for my h80i is it supposed to be push and pull meaning fan facing one side the other one on reverse like this left and right or right or left or facing each other inside or facing each other out?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> i have another question for my h80i is it supposed to be push and pull meaning fan facing one side the other one on reverse like this left and right or right or left or facing each other inside or facing each other out?


They would both be pishing air in the same direction one pushes air I and the other pulls it out


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Big typo.... It's 1.175 Volts, check post...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/1680#post_19074711


OK so I went from shock on the one side to shock on another... that's a VERY, VERY nice chip you landed there! I'd love to be stable at anything close to that (well I can be stable at 1.175V - but at barely over stock clocks... so who cares?) or even 1.275 for that matter. Great grab on that chip... I'm gonna have to see about getting an i7 I'm thinking because my luck with the i5's hasn't been good - I figured better bins on the pricier chip... but I don't really need the extra threads so I didn't bother - now I'm gonna have to rethink that logic.









Actually I think I have one that might do that well... unfortunately it's in my all-air setup at work and not under water at home...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> OK so I went from shock on the one side to shock on another... that's a VERY, VERY nice chip you landed there! I'd love to be stable at anything close to that (well I can be stable at 1.175V - but at barely over stock clocks... so who cares?) or even 1.275 for that matter. Great grab on that chip... I'm gonna have to see about getting an i7 I'm thinking because my luck with the i5's hasn't been good - I figured better bins on the pricier chip... but I don't really need the extra threads so I didn't bother - now I'm gonna have to rethink that logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think I have one that might do that well... unfortunately it's in my all-air setup at work and not under water at home...


Thank you, but from my understanding. The newer chips are much better than the older one's. I read that in a thread somewhere on here. My son has a 3570K that he got last June, it's from Malaysia & it doesn't overclock well. I have a 2600K that's from Costa Rica & it's a beast. I think it also has a lot to do with where the chip is made.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Thank you, but from my understanding. The newer chips are much better than the older one's. I read that in a thread somewhere on here. My son has a 3570K that he got last June, it's from Malaysia & it doesn't overclock well. I have a 2600K that's from Costa Rica & it's a beast. I think it also has a lot to do with where the chip is made.


Great.







Although that does seem to match up with my experience. Guess I'll have to find some time to move CPU's around since my newest 3570K is in my least capable system and my oldest is in my big system.







Figures. Thanks for the info tho.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> Thank you guys... But I need a soldering iron I guess? I don't have one and I suck at soldering...


I'd be willing to cook up some custom cables for you.... What PSU are you running? PM me if you would like to see some pics of my work, I do heatshrinkless paracord. I really like doing silverstone PSUs, full modular and no double wires.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Thank you, but from my understanding. The newer chips are much better than the older one's. I read that in a thread somewhere on here. My son has a 3570K that he got last June, it's from Malaysia & it doesn't overclock well. I have a 2600K that's from Costa Rica & it's a beast. I think it also has a lot to do with where the chip is made.


My 3570k is from Costa Rica and needs ~1.33v @ 4.5...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> My 3570k is from Costa Rica and needs ~1.33v @ 4.5...


That's odd, aren't you running a custom loop?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> My 3570k is from Costa Rica and needs ~1.33v @ 4.5...


Good temps though?

My Costa Rica needs tons of voltage, however the temps are very good compared to chips that require less voltage.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> My 3570k is from Costa Rica and needs ~1.33v @ 4.5...


WOW! That's a rarity with chips from there


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> WOW! That's a rarity with chips from there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Good temps though?
> 
> My Costa Rica needs tons of voltage, however the temps are very good compared to chips that require less voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> That's odd, aren't you running a custom loop?


I'm running a sort of custom water loop (apogee hd, mcr 320, mcp35x, 3xAP15...). Temps are high when OCed. The hottest core reaches 82ºC (ambient 20º) in a 24h prime blend run. The coolest core's max is 12º lower IIRC. The contact patch between the IHS and the block was great, so I think the TIM between the IHS and the CPU die is the culprit.

My brother's rig is similar (same main parts) but using a Noctua D14. He needs a tad lower voltage, but his temps are higher due to poor case airflow (maybe up to 86).


----------



## carajean

This is the only time I have hated the fact that I got the Gene. I have the 3 slot asus 570gtx. I cannot get any sound card for my system now.

ARG!

End Vent


----------



## usoldier

Hello guys iam having a wierd issue with my Maximus V Gene , today i changed the Cpu cooler and at reboot it told me CPU fan RPM is too low, went onto the menu droped the fan warning to 200rpm and rebooted.

Now even if the boot says Target @4200mhz in windows its always at 3.9ghz ??? Help


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> This is the only time I have hated the fact that I got the Gene. I have the 3 slot asus 570gtx. I cannot get any sound card for my system now.
> 
> ARG!
> 
> End Vent


Yea you can, I have a Gene and my 2 HD6950s were too close so I picked up a riser card and dropped the card down to the next slot in my case. Works like a charm this one has double the wires and is pretty solid.


----------



## Chiraq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> My 3570k is from Costa Rica and needs ~1.33v @ 4.5...


Whats your LLC?

4.4gHz I need 1.255 idle/1.232V load IBT maximum @ 4.4 but when LLC was on Ultra I managed with 1.22V. I didn't like the overshoot though, so nerfed it to High LLC.


----------



## fear91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Very nice rig. If you would like to join, please post your CPU-Z, if your unsure how to or just can't ATM then please take a picture of your motherboard with a piece of paper and your username written on it.


Here you go


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fear91*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club! The doc may take a few minutes to update.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Also, we now have 97 members! 3 till 100, that's awesome guys.


----------



## labnjab

Got my z77 maximus v formula installed a couple weeks ago. Ill work on getting some pics, just have to tidy up in the case first.

So far I love the board, it overclocks my 3770k much nicer then my old msi p67a-gd55 did, and it looks a heck of a lot better. My only complaint is I couldn't use the mpcie wifi/bluetooth adaptor that it came with because it was too close to my radiator's outlets


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Got my z77 maximus v formula installed a couple weeks ago. Ill work on getting some pics, just have to tidy up in the case first.
> 
> So far I love the board, it overclocks my 3770k much nicer then my old msi p67a-gd55 did, and it looks a heck of a lot better. My only complaint is I couldn't use the mpcie wifi/bluetooth adaptor that it came with because it was too close to my radiator's outlets


You really didn't miss out on much there... I put mine in, but I think I'll be taking it back out because I'm not using wifi and I'd much rather just have a BT USB stick in my monitor's usb hub. Unless you were planning on putting something in the mini-PCIe slot itself... in that case I can understand. It's not that the wifi isn't good, but I don't think it's any better than some of the USB solutions unless you're really at the edge of your router's reach.


----------



## js593

Good morning folks.

Im going to be doing some overclocking on my setup (which is nearly the same setup as this link) and i was wondering if this would be a good guide to follow.

I had no success with the Asus step up feature, so i plan to do this manually.

Thanks,
Dan

http://rog.asus.com/184142012/maximus-v-motherboards/guide-overclocking-the-core-i5-3570k-to-4-5ghz-on-the-maximus-v-gene/2/


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Good morning folks.
> 
> Im going to be doing some overclocking on my setup (which is nearly the same setup as this link) and i was wondering if this would be a good guide to follow.
> 
> I had no success with the Asus step up feature, so i plan to do this manually.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/184142012/maximus-v-motherboards/guide-overclocking-the-core-i5-3570k-to-4-5ghz-on-the-maximus-v-gene/2/


Just my opinion, but no.

Go here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#post_17889084


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiraq*
> 
> Whats your LLC?
> 
> 4.4gHz I need 1.255 idle/1.232V load IBT maximum @ 4.4 but when LLC was on Ultra I managed with 1.22V. I didn't like the overshoot though, so nerfed it to High LLC.


The one that sets it to 75% (ultra I think). IIRC, at 50% it was a no-go.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> I'd be willing to cook up some custom cables for you.... What PSU are you running? PM me if you would like to see some pics of my work, I do heatshrinkless paracord. I really like doing silverstone PSUs, full modular and no double wires.


Thanks for the offer man. My PSU is a TX850M (as in my sig). Unftunately it's a semi-modular so there's no way of sleeving all cables. When I upgrade to a fully-modular PSU, I'll PM you.


----------



## skruffs01

WC build is underway....Here is my application....Let me know if this works


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> WC build is underway....Here is my application....Let me know if this works
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club! Good luck watercooling.


----------



## Pieterbouw

hi i new her end happy owner of maximus 5 extreme,what version of bios you running


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey all, just a reminder if you guys want to add anything to the *Original Post* just comment or PM me and I'll try to work it in.. Now this could be either a review, links to information on the motherboard, videos, tips and tricks.. ETC. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> hi i new her end happy owner of maximus 5 extreme,what version of bios you running


Im running 1501, no problems.....


----------



## justanoldman

Here is a poorly taken pic of my Maximus V Formula, the CPU-Z is in my stability run pic. Does that meet the requirements?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Im running 1501, no problems.....


I have heard that the 1501 BIOS has been known to be buggy, I guess if you don't have problems no need to update just yet!


----------



## DaGoat

I just experienced a couple of bugs and freezes. Nothing too nasty, everything's fine now (after a clear Clear CMOS and one or two minor tweaks) but it bothers me a bit because I have my Formula since one month and a half, my previous board was a Sabertooth and it was Rock Solid Stable, I haven't had even _One_ little bug, even insignificant, not even one second, during more than a year.

I've checked which BIOS I'm running, it's the 0701. Is it fine? Should I upgrade? I've never flashed any BIOS before, the procedure scares me a bit, I don't know why, I've already done much more elaborated processes than simple BIOS flash since the last 15 years or so but BIOS flash always scared me, don't know why.


----------



## zalbard

The latest BIOS 1604 is the most stable for me so far.
Also, LOL @ their website today. They broke something and the download section is gone... At least the ROG site works.


----------



## Pieterbouw

i have this version
i have problem with cpu level up it's not working after log out from windows its black screen end i have to push CMOS button


----------



## ChrisTahoe

So I upgraded to Windows 8 while the price was still low. Now I'm getting blue screens every couple hours or so, even after returning all BIOS settings to stock. I'm GUESSING that it is because my BIOS is still version 0702. Can anyone confirm that updating my BIOS to the latest one will solve this issue?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> So I upgraded to Windows 8 while the price was still low. Now I'm getting blue screens every couple hours or so, even after returning all BIOS settings to stock. I'm GUESSING that it is because my BIOS is still version 0702. Can anyone confirm that updating my BIOS to the latest one will solve this issue?


I upgraded when the bios updated to support Windows 8, I'm not sure if it wouldn't work when I tried before upgrading but I can tell you now, the latest drivers are probably your best bet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Here is a poorly taken pic of my Maximus V Formula, the CPU-Z is in my stability run pic. Does that meet the requirements?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added =D


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> 
> i have this version
> i have problem with cpu level up it's not working after log out from windows its black screen end i have to push CMOS button


Try 1604.....


----------



## Pieterbouw

thanks i try, another thing i don't have 2nd bios i try usb flash end nothing i have only bios background what i should i do
thanks


----------



## Pieterbouw




----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> thanks i try, another thing i don't have 2nd bios i try usb flash end nothing i have only bios background what i should i do
> thanks


As everyone has said you should go with the newest BIOS and drivers listed here:
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS%20V%20EXTREME&p=1&os=

Are you saying you use the AI Suite II to do a "software" overclock?

From what I understand using AI Suite to overclock is a bad idea, but it is useful for flashing BIOS. Just downlad the ZIP file for the newest BIOS to your hard drive, unzip the file, then use AI Suite's Update button to get to ASUS Update. Click on Update BIOS from file, then browse for the file you just unzipped.

Please note that when you flash BIOS you will lose all your prior BIOS settings and saved profiles, so you will need to write them down or take a lot of screen shots if you want to remember them.


----------



## Pieterbouw

OK thanks for answer, no i'm not using ai suit II for overclock just wonder why is not working (maybe old bios?) i try to flash new version on 2nd bios but it's not working , i try later on the first .Still wonder why i don't have second bios
thanks for helping me out:thumb:


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> OK thanks for answer, no i'm not using ai suit II for overclock just wonder why is not working (maybe old bios?) i try to flash new version on 2nd bios but it's not working , i try later on the first .Still wonder why i don't have second bios
> thanks for helping me out:thumb:


You don't have to use Bios flash, just do it from the UEFI...


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*


wow







, what tipe VGA Matrix do you use? it look cool


----------



## paradoxum

Does this count?


----------



## Pieterbouw

thanks
hd 7970 1050 Mhz


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Does this count?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's perfect, welcome to the club! The doc may take a few minutes to update.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Got my BIOS flashed to 1604. So far I'm having better luck. I did discover that the version of CPU-Z I had would lock up the computer, so I'll have to see if a newer version works. I'll run Prime95 on stock settings to see if the BIOS update fixed my problems. Previously it'd BSOD after only a few minutes, even on stock settings. On Windows 7 it'd go for 12 hours (probably longer, but 12 was enough for me). Then I'll go about re-overclocking.

Stinking Windows 8. I shoulda saved my $40.


----------



## DaGoat

I'm having problems, random freezes, more and more, I want to upgrade to latest BIOS (I'm running 0701); PLEASE can anyone tell me how to do?

I have the link, I download the BIOS here and then what?

Of course I've used Google before asking but really "How to flash BIOS" or "how to flash Maximus V BIOS" didn't gave me any satisfactory result, I know there is some kind of utililty in the Maximus V (EZ BIOS), can anyone please tell me how to do?
I think I need a USB flash drive?

Really sorry for the noobish question, please help, I've heard BIOS flashing is a delicate procedure not to be messed with so I don't want to screw everything up, thanks.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> I'm having problems, random freezes, more and more, I want to upgrade to latest BIOS (I'm running 0701); PLEASE can anyone tell me how to do?
> 
> I have the link, I download the BIOS here and then what?
> 
> Of course I've used Google before asking but really "How to flash BIOS" or "how to flash Maximus V BIOS" didn't gave me any satisfactory result, I know there is some kind of utililty in the Maximus V (EZ BIOS), can anyone please tell me how to do?
> I think I need a USB flash drive?
> 
> Really sorry for the noobish question, please help, I've heard BIOS flashing is a delicate procedure not to be messed with so I don't want to screw everything up, thanks.


Just did this today. Very simple. You'll need a USB drive.

1. Format the USB drive
2. Place the BIOS file by itself on the thumb drive
3. Rename the BIOS file "ASUS1604" (You should be upgrading to 1604)
4. Reboot into your BIOS
5. Click the "Tool" tab
6. Go into the "ASUS EZ Flash Utility"
7. Find the BIOS file on your thumb drive
8. Select your BIOS file, the computer will prompt you asking if you want to update, select Yes/Continue or whatever it says
9. Wait approximately 2 minutes
10. Profit


----------



## DaGoat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Just did this today. Very simple. You'll need a USB drive.
> 
> 1. Format the USB drive
> 2. Place the BIOS file by itself on the thumb drive
> 3. Rename the BIOS file "ASUS1604" (You should be upgrading to 1604)
> 4. Reboot into your BIOS
> 5. Click the "Tool" tab
> 6. Go into the "ASUS EZ Flash Utility"
> 7. Find the BIOS file on your thumb drive
> 8. Select your BIOS file, the computer will prompt you asking if you want to update, select Yes/Continue or whatever it says
> 9. Wait approximately 2 minutes
> 10. Profit






HUGE THANKS!

Okay, so it's Sunday and I'll wait tomorrow to go to the store buy a USB drive because I don't have one here (Yes, I know, I know







)
Just So I know, about the (1 - Format the USB drive), how do I do that? Which format do I choose?

BTW Rep+ for you of course


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> 
> how do I do that? Which format do I choose?
> 
> BTW Rep+ for you of course


Insert the USB drive into PC
launch my computer from your desktop / start menu
right click on the drive
select format

use either FAT16 or FAT32

once this is done place the bios update on the drive and you are good to go.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Plug in the USB drive. Let the drivers for it install (should happen automatically). Go to "My Computer." You'll see the thumb drive. Right Click > Format. Leave all the format settings alone (should be FAT32) and simply click "Format."

There is a way to flash the BIOS through the OS using AI Suite, but every time I tried it, my PC would lock up, and it'd revert to the back up BIOS. I found the USB drive to be the most reliable method.


----------



## DaGoat

Great. Thanks and Rep to both of you.

This is so simple I could have figured it out myself







but whatever. Cool, I didn't remember if I had to choose NTFS or FAT32.

On another note, to ANDMYGUN: tomorrow, as I'll buy a USB stick, I'll also buy a USB cable to upload photos of my motherboard from my camera - just so my submission is complete.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Just did this today. Very simple. You'll need a USB drive.
> 
> 1. Format the USB drive
> 2. Place the BIOS file by itself on the thumb drive
> 3. Rename the BIOS file "ASUS1604" (You should be upgrading to 1604)
> 4. Reboot into your BIOS
> 5. Click the "Tool" tab
> 6. Go into the "ASUS EZ Flash Utility"
> 7. Find the BIOS file on your thumb drive
> 8. Select your BIOS file, the computer will prompt you asking if you want to update, select Yes/Continue or whatever it says
> 9. Wait approximately 2 minutes
> 10. Profit


You mind if I post this on the OP? Also the ASUS1604 part, the numbers change according to the bios version right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Great. Thanks and Rep to both of you.
> 
> This is so simple I could have figured it out myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but whatever. Cool, I didn't remember if I had to choose NTFS or FAT32.
> 
> On another note, to ANDMYGUN: tomorrow, as I'll buy a USB stick, I'll also buy a USB cable to upload photos of my motherboard from my camera - just so my submission is complete.


Can't wait!


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You mind if I post this on the OP? Also the ASUS1604 part, the numbers change according to the bios version right?


Go for it! The BIOS is easy to update, but I can see how it might be a bit intimidating or confusing to people unfamiliar or new to the process.

And yes, the numbers change according to the BIOS version.


----------



## Ardalista

Perhaps it might also be beneficial to add to the end of the first line like so...
Quote:


> 1. Format the USB drive (ensure FAT16 or FAT32 file system)


You can also rename the bios file that is downloaded to M5F.cap and place it on the USB drive to use USBflashback

(using the white USB port on the back of the system, then pressing the ROG connect button for 3 seconds) the flash can take a little while but this way you don't have to load the bios or the OS to update.


----------



## justanoldman

Wait a minute...
Flashing BIOS is simple and easy. I just posted the very easy and simple steps here.

No need for a USB stick, and even if you have one you don't need to format it.

If you have a USB stick simply follow the instructions of your Maximus V User Guide, or follow what Ardalista just posted. This is the method that can be used while you are building the rig and are not set up to boot yet. Or later if you can't boot for some reason.

But the easiest way, assuming you are able to boot to Windows and have AI Suite II installed is what I already posted here. I have done this at least 8 times on two different Asus boards over the last few weeks while testing things. Additionally, you can use the Tool menu of the BIOS to access EZ Flash 2, as was pointed out here, but the Windows method is easier for people new to this.

This is what I just wrote:
Download and unzip the newest BIOS from the Asus support website.

Then use AI Suite's Update button to get to ASUS Update. Click on Update BIOS from file, then browse for the file you just unzipped.

Please note that when you flash BIOS you will lose all your prior BIOS settings and saved profiles, so you will need to write them down or take a lot of screen shots if you want to remember them.

What am I missing as to what is easier than that for someone without a USB stick and is unfamiliar with BIOS?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Wait a minute...
> -snip-
> What am I missing as to what is easier than that for someone without a USB stick and is unfamiliar with BIOS?


Well, if you don't have a USB stick or several for that matter, it seems less likely you will have a top of the line motherboard and be interested in overclocking... but maybe that's just presumption on my part (and several others apparently).

Additionally flashing from inside windows is only useful if:
1) You are running WINDOWS... some people are running LINUX...








2) Your system is 100% stable all of the time and has never and/or will never experience an odd crash during flashing.
3) Has the utilities installed and the utilities themselves have no compatibility issues.

Personally, I will never flash my BIOS from anything but either a clean boot (to prompt only - not windows) or from a BIOS utility... but I'd hardly say that using the AI Suite is easier than renaming one file and holding down one button... or for that matter entering BIOS (which if you own one of these MBs I certainly hope you have done several times by now) and pressing a function key and selecting a file - which in most cases will be the only one found and not even require browsing.

There are a ton of points of possible failure in windows... not just the software. In BIOS or using the ROG button - only the MB and the flash drive need to operate to achieve success. In windows you have the possibility of higher RAM issues, HD failure/error, overclock stability issues, etc.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, if you don't have a USB stick or several for that matter, it seems less likely you will have a top of the line motherboard and be interested in overclocking... but maybe that's just presumption on my part (and several others apparently).
> 
> Additionally flashing from inside windows is only useful if:
> 1) You are running WINDOWS... some people are running LINUX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Your system is 100% stable all of the time and has never and/or will never experience an odd crash during flashing.
> 3) Has the utilities installed and the utilities themselves have no compatibility issues.
> 
> Personally, I will never flash my BIOS from anything but either a clean boot (to prompt only - not windows) or from a BIOS utility... but I'd hardly say that using the AI Suite is easier than renaming one file and holding down one button... or for that matter entering BIOS (which if you own one of these MBs I certainly hope you have done several times by now) and pressing a function key and selecting a file - which in most cases will be the only one found and not even require browsing.
> 
> There are a ton of points of possible failure in windows... not just the software. In BIOS or using the ROG button - only the MB and the flash drive need to operate to achieve success. In windows you have the possibility of higher RAM issues, HD failure/error, overclock stability issues, etc.


I would be interested in reading the confirmed reports of how AI Suite II failed to update BIOS correctly and therefore created system instability where it did not previously exist. Since you are clearly stating this happens, can you give me a link to the reports? I am always interested in learning more.

I won't disagree that using the BIOS Tool menu to find the file and update BIOS isn't easy or theoretically better, but the original question came from someone that seemed somewhat unfamiliar with BIOS in general and didn't have a USB stick.

I am also assuming that the person has restored all default stock settings in BIOS before using AI Suite II, and therefore should eliminate the source of most OC instability.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I would be interested in reading the confirmed reports of how AI Suite II failed to update BIOS correctly and therefore created system instability where it did not previously exist. *Since you are clearly stating this happens*, can you give me a link to the reports? I am always interested in learning more.


You failed to read or failed to comprehend my post - so let me clarify. All I stated was that although AI Suite is a perfectly valid way of updating your BIOS... there are reasons why I _personally_ (and many others) would never choose to do so through the OS and prefer to do so at a much lower level of hardware involvement. Please highlight the part of my post where I said anything about something definitely happening or where I stated that instabilities were the fault of updating the BIOS...









Instabilities in Windows, on a system that is presumably overclocked to a significant level (RAM/CPU/GPU), running potentially beta drivers for GPU(s) if not other hardware, is a much, much greater likelihood than it is at the BIOS level itself. Much of the discussion leading up to this was about one or more users having blue screens IN WINDOWS... and others about incompatibilities with Windows 8 and older BIOS versions.

Is there something else that seems unreasonable about my post to you? I want to make sure that you're happy after all.









But if you are intersted:
HERE, HERE, HERE, HERE. I could go on, but why?


----------



## justanoldman

DiGiCiDAL,
Thanks, I honestly appreciate the information, as I am here to learn.
It worked perfectly for me over 8 times on two boards as I said, but now I know things can go wrong, and especially because people have such a variety of setups and drivers.

I will assume you are a young and therefore forgive your hostile and derogatory tone, as I forgive my own children when they act this way, and simply say thanks.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> DiGiCiDAL,
> Thanks, I honestly appreciate the information, as I am here to learn.
> It worked perfectly for me over 8 times on two boards as I said, but now I know things can go wrong, and especially because people have such a variety of setups and drivers.
> 
> I will assume you are a young and therefore forgive your hostile and derogatory tone, as I forgive my own children when they act this way, and simply say thanks.


I'm always amused at how people assume that they are perfectly justified in posting something that is "clearly hostile and derogatory" - and then further denigrate the responding poster if they reply in like kind. To be clear, I'm sure I'm at least as old as you are if not older - however, age is meaningless in pretty much anything but physical proficiency. On this site and others, I've read posts from 'children' that have a great deal of insight to provide... and I've been flashing BIOS updates on boards all the way back to the days when you had to use a modem to connect to a BBS to get the file - and actually in the case of a 286 board - that you had to have a new EPROM mailed to you and replace it physically.









Now if I _misinterpreted_ your condescending tone in your previous two posts, then I apologize for my _similarly_ 'snarky' response. Regardless of tone however, you were presenting information as if the other equally valid (and in my opinion more reliable) suggestions by other posters were ridiculous or unnecessary.... I simply replied wishing to make clear for someone coming along later and reading your posts that there were indeed other reasons for choosing not to use the Windows utilities for flashing BIOS regardless of their ease of use or presumed reliability.

In any case, I'll refrain from feeding any further...


----------



## Pieterbouw

you can make this very easy from bios tool or ai suite for my its working very good
good luck


----------



## justanoldman

DiGiCiDAL,
Last post on the subject:
Yes you 100% misinterpreted my tone, and now I understand why you responded the way you did. My fault, I should have reread my post before submitting it to make sure it was clear I was confused, not attempting to show others were wrong.

I am new to overclocking and thus it would be more than illogical for me to be condescending on the subject. I intended to simply ASK what I was missing, thereafter was told what I was missing, then said thanks. But I still don't see why telling someone to format the USB is necessary. I am glad to find someone who is older than their overclock, now I don't feel so old.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, I'm glad you both resolved your issues. Lets just say both ways are useful and everyone has their own right and opinion on which way they'd rather do it.

....Clean Boot FTW


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> But I still don't see why telling someone to format the USB is necessary. I am glad to find someone who is older than their overclock, now I don't feel so old.


In my line of work I'm always changing the file system on my USB drives as a quick solution to various OS requirements... sometimes they will be an EXTx / SWAP partition for a linux machine.. the next it's a boot drive for Windows.

I simply suggested adding the required file system if a format was required, for clarification of which file system they should be, some people may have previously set the USB drives to NTFS then wonder why they can see it in windows but not use it to flash their bios from the method I posted above.

As for old people... hands up if you owned an 8086 with MFM controllers


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> In my line of work I'm always changing the file system on my USB drives as a quick solution to various OS requirements... sometimes they will be an EXTx / SWAP partition for a linux machine.. the next it's a boot drive for Windows.
> 
> I simply suggested adding the required file system if a format was required, for clarification of which file system they should be, some people may have previously set the USB drives to NTFS then wonder why they can see it in windows but not use it to flash their bios from the method I posted above.
> 
> As for old people... hands up if you owned an 8086 with MFM controllers












I actually think I have an 8008 board somewhere in a box with 128K (I think... although it might have only been 32K) of system memory on it (which is in the form of about 70 separate chips if you include the controller...) granted I'm NOT actually old enough to have used it professionally... it was manufactured while I was in diapers I believe... but it was pulled out of service by me.







Had a pretty green phosphorus 80-char display on that terminal too... didn't save that however.

I would also add that although formatting may not be necessary if it's already a FAT-formatted drive - I would generally consider it a best practice as well for the following two possibilities:

1) Age of Media. A format is the easiest way (at least without hitting the command prompt or using an additional step/utility) for testing the entire drive for errors in the media... granted with flash memory this isn't as important as it was in the floppy days, but it will at least assure you that file corruption is very unlikely.

2) Incompatible Images. I usually use the same one or two drives for flashing BIOS updates to numerous machines - and although I could simply delete everything on the drive prior to copying over the image for the update... I tend to get easily distracted by all the "cool, shiny things" in and around my office and I might wind up loading the wrong one.

I guess the bottom line is that you are correct, justanoldman, in saying that it is unnecessary in many cases to reformat the thumb drive used for an update prior to writing the image to it - just as you are correct in saying that you could update through the utility without even using a thumb drive or clean booting.

All Ardalista, myself and the other previous posters are saying is that there are some best practices that can be established (and have been actually for years) which can prevent a number of the common reasons for a failure during updating.

For me personally it comes down to efficiency. Would it save time _if everything goes 100% according to plan_ to update through Windows? Naturally. Unfortunately in my experience, everything goes 100% according to plan exactly 15.6% of the time. (And 23.7% of all statistics are completely made up).









Since I flash a BIOS image only once or twice during the life of a system - or at least the life of a motherboard in a system - I don't mind taking some extra, slightly time-consuming steps to give me a better chance of success... even if my chances were pretty great in the first place. There is nothing more frustrating than bricking a piece of hardware that was perfectly functional in pursuit of that last 1% of performance - or worse, just to "see what was new" in the latest BIOS/Firmware version when it wasn't even necessary at all!


----------



## ChrisTahoe

I posted the USB method because in my case, every time I tried to flash through AI Suite it would hang up halfway through, the computer would restart, and the motherboard would restore itself to the an old BIOS.

After trying different things, I gave up and tried the USB method. Worked like a charm, had no problems.

I had no idea how to flash a BIOS using a USB, so I actually found an older post on OCN for the process. That particular description mentioned renaming the file. IIRC renaming isn't necessary, but doing so will allow the motherboard to find the file itself.

The steps I outlined were what I had the best luck with, so that's what I shared, that's all.


----------



## justanoldman

So based on the information from you guys it seems like eliminating the most variables or points of failure is the best way to go.

If that is the case, is it correct that using a USB stick, with a properly renamed file in the root directory, in the designated USB BIOS Flashback port while the computer is plugged in but not turned on, and pushing the ROG Connect button is the best way to go?

Wouldn't that eliminate the most possible problems?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So based on the information from you guys it seems like eliminating the most variables or points of failure is the best way to go.
> 
> If that is the case, is it correct that using a USB stick, with a properly renamed file in the root directory, in the designated USB BIOS Flashback port while the computer is plugged in but not turned on, and pushing the ROG Connect button is the best way to go?
> 
> Wouldn't that eliminate the most possible problems?


For sure eliminating points of failure is the best way to go. It eliminates any possibility of Windows being a *censored* and if something does go wrong you know you have done all you can and it's then an issue for the vendor to sort out.

It's always been a personal preference of mine to flash the BIOS from a DOS environment as opposed to any of the graphical ASUS tools within Windows. I don't even like to use the bios update option within the bios.. until now I've preferred to use tools such as awdflash, but UEFI has changed the game so to speak.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Wait a minute...
> Flashing BIOS is simple and easy. I just posted the very easy and simple steps here.
> 
> No need for a USB stick, and even if you have one you don't need to format it.
> 
> If you have a USB stick simply follow the instructions of your Maximus V User Guide, or follow what Ardalista just posted. This is the method that can be used while you are building the rig and are not set up to boot yet. Or later if you can't boot for some reason.
> 
> But the easiest way, assuming you are able to boot to Windows and have AI Suite II installed is what I already posted here. I have done this at least 8 times on two different Asus boards over the last few weeks while testing things. Additionally, you can use the Tool menu of the BIOS to access EZ Flash 2, as was pointed out here, but the Windows method is easier for people new to this.
> 
> This is what I just wrote:
> Download and unzip the newest BIOS from the Asus support website.
> 
> Then use AI Suite's Update button to get to ASUS Update. Click on Update BIOS from file, then browse for the file you just unzipped.
> 
> Please note that when you flash BIOS you will lose all your prior BIOS settings and saved profiles, so you will need to write them down or take a lot of screen shots if you want to remember them.
> 
> What am I missing as to what is easier than that for someone without a USB stick and is unfamiliar with BIOS?


Yeah I know, this is indeed the first thing I've tried to do before posting a thread saying I need help to flash my BIOS. As a matter of fact, ASUS update just doesn't recognize my motherboard. When I try to use it, it says "ASUS motherboard required" or "no ASUS motherboard / hardware detected" or something along those lines. I've tried uninstalling, re-installing, several versions, downgrade, upgrade, there's just no way, Asus Update just does not recognize my motherboard. I've read on several forums that this is a common issue with new Asus motherboards as Asus Update was used several years ago and it's apparently less used nowadays. Anyway bottom line, I can't use it, one way or another. So I need to go the USB stick way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> As for old people... hands up if you owned an 8086 with MFM controllers


Nope, never. But I've owned an Atari XE, an Amstrad CPC, and I used to mess with my father's 486 lol. Though I have no idea what an "MFM controller" is. and I thought I was old....


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Nope, never. But I've owned an Atari XE, an Amstrad CPC, and I used to mess with my father's 486 lol. Though I have no idea what an "MFM controller" is. and I thought I was old....


I started with the Commodore Vic 20 back in 81 and also had an Atari 2600, the next PC was the 8086 which is what I started my BBS on back in the day then what felt like millenia later got the 486 and yeah lost count after those 1st few... I still have a 486 running DOS 6.2 just for nostalgic purposes...

Oh and the MFM controller was a very early implementation of a hard drive controller for personal computers.. pre-dates almost everything except dinosaurs









Anyway all the best for the pending BIOS update.


----------



## Pieterbouw

download file on your c:\ hard drive end use ai suite " bios update from file" or go to bios end use az flash work 100% i just done yesterday


----------



## ChrisTahoe

BOIS update fixed my BSODs. If anyone is on 0702 and Windows 8, you will be plagued with issues until you update, just a heads up.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> I started with the Commodore Vic 20 back in 81 and also had an Atari 2600, the next PC was the 8086 which is what I started my BBS on back in the day then what felt like millenia later got the 486 and yeah lost count after those 1st few... I still have a 486 running DOS 6.2 just for nostalgic purposes...
> 
> Oh and the MFM controller was a very early implementation of a hard drive controller for personal computers.. pre-dates almost everything except dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway all the best for the pending BIOS update.


The Atari XE was two generations after the 2600. I remember they still had 2600s in stores when we bought the XE. It was the super-duper high-tech thingy at the time. I remember doing BASIC on my CPC and waiting 30 minutes for tapes to load the game in B&W lol.

My favorite console ever in the history of video games is the NEc PC-Engine. It was the first system to include a CD-ROM, on a 8-bit console, years before the PlayStation. I still have my CoreGrafx and a couple of Duos for collection. I'm in love with these.

Anyway,









Back to the Maximus Formula BIOS. Okay so I do it tomorrow


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> I started with the Commodore Vic 20 back in 81 and also had an Atari 2600, the next PC was the 8086 which is what I started my BBS on back in the day then what felt like millenia later got the 486 and yeah lost count after those 1st few... I still have a 486 running DOS 6.2 just for nostalgic purposes...
> 
> Oh and the MFM controller was a very early implementation of a hard drive controller for personal computers.. pre-dates almost everything except dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway all the best for the pending BIOS update.


My first was a Kaypro running CP/M... that ought to tell you something.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> My first was a Kaypro running CP/M... that ought to tell you something.


Ahahah memories... my primary school teacher had one of those.. I actually taught my teacher how to use it.


----------



## justanoldman

Wow, you guys were rich with those fancy computers in the 80s.








I had to work all summer to save up for an Atari 400. Who wouldn't love a membrane keyboard?


----------



## justanoldman

How many of you are using the onboard audio of your mobo?
I am, and have my 5.1 Logitech speakers plugged into it.

Right now I have the following audio services running:

audiodg.exe, Windows Audio Device Graph Isolation
DTSU2PAuSrv64.exe, DTS Audio Service
RAVBg64.exe, HD Audio Background Process
RtkNGUI64.exe, Realtek HD Audio Manager

Do I need these 4 running, I like to keep my services to a minimum if I can. Being new to this mobo I am not sure what I need or don't need.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> As for old people... hands up if you owned an 8086 with MFM controllers


Apple IIe to IBM 8086, to samsung 286, with BBS to 486dx with BBS and this funky new thing called "world wide web"...to no computer for 10 years, to AMD Phenom II 960t, to 3770k















Completely missed the p1, p2 p3 p4 generations...lol


----------



## ANDMYGUN

... I'm way to young to know what any of those are sadly.. My oldest PC is a Pentium 4 dual core...


----------



## teamrushpntball

So just recently purchased an Asus Maximus V Formula and just had a weird issue pop up I was hoping I could get some help with.

Installed everything, booted fine. Set up window an all that jazz, then proceeded to start overclocking. Got a 12 hour prime95 stable oc at 4.8ghz and my ram at 9-10-10-27 2133.

System ran great like this for 2 days. Then I went to restart today and it won't boot. Reset and try rebooting. Now it does something odd, it shoots a screen saying that my overclock failed and to press f1 to go to bios and fix it. So i reset everything to stock and boot. Goes fine, then I restart a bit later an it shoots a screen saying ram overclock failed. It wasn't even oc'd at this point.

Newest bios, i7-3770k, samsung wonder ram.

I've been searching and the only two things I fiund are either faulty board or my boot drive is going bad.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> So just recently purchased an Asus Maximus V Formula and just had a weird issue pop up I was hoping I could get some help with.
> 
> Installed everything, booted fine. Set up window an all that jazz, then proceeded to start overclocking. Got a 12 hour prime95 stable oc at 4.8ghz and my ram at 9-10-10-27 2133.
> 
> System ran great like this for 2 days. Then I went to restart today and it won't boot. Reset and try rebooting. Now it does something odd, it shoots a screen saying that my overclock failed and to press f1 to go to bios and fix it. So i reset everything to stock and boot. Goes fine, then I restart a bit later an it shoots a screen saying ram overclock failed. It wasn't even oc'd at this point.
> 
> Newest bios, i7-3770k, samsung wonder ram.
> 
> I've been searching and the only two things I fiund are either faulty board or my boot drive is going bad.


Did you clear Cmos? If clear Cmos doesn't work, I would reseat CPU & Ram....


----------



## teamrushpntball

Thanks, will do when I get home from work.


----------



## Joa3d43

...voila :


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> I've been searching and the only two things I fiund are either faulty board or my boot drive is going bad.


I doubt it's either... but if it's anything it could be the board (although not necessarily a 'fault'). You may have actually been overclocked while thinking you weren't. I'm not 100% positive if the MVF is the same as the MVE in this regard but I've found that the CMOS saves way more than it says it does and then subsequently 'restores' way more as well. And if you're using the utility at all... then it can be even worse! When I was working on my initial OC I at first just did the automatic at maximum (4.6GHz on 3570K) just to see what it would do. That worked great so I then cleared everything and went about manually tweaking settings to go higher... that was an absolute nightmare! Settings from the automatic OC kept getting restored - my vcore would reset, in some cases the multiples would even reset. Then I noticed that I was having similar problems with higher settings if I crashed (while >4.8GHz) - I would get the same messages, go into BIOS - see stock settings - then save and boot into Windows only to see 4.8GHz in CPUZ and then crash again a little while later.

It wasn't until awhile later that I figured it out... I was using both BIOS and the AI utility - and basically they exist separately as well as collaboratively it seems... changes made in the utility are reflected in BIOS - but those made in BIOS are _not necessarily_ reflected in the utility. So if you are using a combination of the two you can get a really 'confused' system. Since then I've uninstalled and reinstalled the utility (wiping everything during uninstall) and only use the utility for non-OC functions (monitoring, audio settings, fan smart settings). Ever since then I've not had any issues.

Not sure that it applies to you since you didn't mention using the utility to adjust BIOS settings, but it's important to make note of it because if you did it just might be re-applying your previously failed overclock settings once you get into Windows... hence triggering the error message flag again on reboot.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Wow, you guys were rich with those fancy computers in the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to work all summer to save up for an Atari 400. Who wouldn't love a membrane keyboard?


Not that rich, in my case, an Atari XE was a bit pricey but not that much (a little more expensive than the Nintendo Entertainment System... A total failure since the NES was much better but the XE had many aftermarket accessories / extensions, like a keyboard, etc.) and the Amstrad CPC 464 was not expensive, it was a family computer with a monochrome screen and games on magnetic tapes, like these:



The Amstrad CPC 6128 was the more expensive one, because it has 128kb of RAM instead of 64kb!!111!!11! and it didn't use tapes but instead, it used this state-of-the art marvel of technology called 3"1/4 floppy disks:



Hey, these things had a 360 kb capacity! A beast!







You'd just wait 5 minutes for loading a color game. But i was poor so I had the 464 and I used to wait 30 minutes for B&W games









Then in the 90's I had a Nec PC-Engine for console, aaaand the absolute king of 16-bit computers, ladies and gentlemen, I introduce you to the Commodore Amiga 500:



This thing was huge for its time, look what it was able to do in 1989:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> ... I'm way to young to know what any of those are sadly.. My oldest PC is a Pentium 4 dual core...


You know what, my first PC build was also a Pentium IV (single core) 2.0Ghz back in 2000... with an MSI board and a 64mb GPU...









After Amiga & Nec, I lost interest in computers & video games in 1995 and I was not up-to-date until 2000..
/
So,

Hey, so I wanted to buy a USB flash drive and a cable... aaaand it's the end of the month, I don't even have money anymore....

So I'll have to wait a couple of days and you'll have to wait too for my submission as I can't upload pics of my system without this darned USB cable... Sorry for this, I promise I'll do it in the first days of February.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I doubt it's either... but if it's anything it could be the board (although not necessarily a 'fault'). You may have actually been overclocked while thinking you weren't. I'm not 100% positive if the MVF is the same as the MVE in this regard but I've found that the CMOS saves way more than it says it does and then subsequently 'restores' way more as well. And if you're using the utility at all... then it can be even worse! When I was working on my initial OC I at first just did the automatic at maximum (4.6GHz on 3570K) just to see what it would do. That worked great so I then cleared everything and went about manually tweaking settings to go higher... that was an absolute nightmare! Settings from the automatic OC kept getting restored - my vcore would reset, in some cases the multiples would even reset. Then I noticed that I was having similar problems with higher settings if I crashed (while >4.8GHz) - I would get the same messages, go into BIOS - see stock settings - then save and boot into Windows only to see 4.8GHz in CPUZ and then crash again a little while later.
> 
> It wasn't until awhile later that I figured it out... I was using both BIOS and the AI utility - and basically they exist separately as well as collaboratively it seems... changes made in the utility are reflected in BIOS - but those made in BIOS are _not necessarily_ reflected in the utility. So if you are using a combination of the two you can get a really 'confused' system. Since then I've uninstalled and reinstalled the utility (wiping everything during uninstall) and only use the utility for non-OC functions (monitoring, audio settings, fan smart settings). Ever since then I've not had any issues.
> 
> Not sure that it applies to you since you didn't mention using the utility to adjust BIOS settings, but it's important to make note of it because if you did it just might be re-applying your previously failed overclock settings once you get into Windows... hence triggering the error message flag again on reboot.


By AI utility you mean the Asus Suite in windows correct? If so I never used that for anything other than fan control.

I did reset CMOS, then loaded in the default settings in the BIOS. Seems to be booting to Windows now, but I haven't tried to OC again. But now, POST is taking a good 45-60 seconds. Thinking maybe my CMOS battery is dying?


----------



## Pieterbouw




----------



## feznz

I would like to join your club please
my rig is still a work in progress I got some gpu blocks and another radiator on the way and still got alot of tidying up to do

But My question is has anyone had the bios not saving changes problem with 1604 bios?
My work around has been use cmos switch then ener bios settings once and save but don't alter the bios unless using cmos again,then it seems ok.
But when I load from a save file it shows in bios but at stock in windows.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you would like to join the club please upload a picture of your Motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to join your club please
> my rig is still a work in progress I got some gpu blocks and another radiator on the way and still got alot of tidying up to do
> But My question is has anyone had the bios not saving changes problem with 1604 bios?
> My work around has been use cmos switch then ener bios settings once and save then it seems ok. but when I load from a save file it shows in bios but at stock in windows


Welcome to the club, I'm sure others can help you out with your bios issue. Also congratulations on being our 101st member!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> If you would like to join the club please upload a picture of your Motherboard.
> Welcome to the club, I'm sure others can help you out with your bios issue. Also congratulations on being our 101st member!


Thanks lucky number #101


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> By AI utility you mean the Asus Suite in windows correct? If so I never used that for anything other than fan control.
> 
> I did reset CMOS, then loaded in the default settings in the BIOS. Seems to be booting to Windows now, but I haven't tried to OC again. But now, POST is taking a good 45-60 seconds. Thinking maybe my CMOS battery is dying?


Theres a setting in bios to increase/decrease post display time. CMOS battery just supplies a tiny amount of electricity to maintain memory while computer is off. wouldn't cause this.


----------



## Essenbe

My MVE is in RMA right now because of that same/similar issue. I never use the utility except to occasionally adjust vcore while stability testing. I have never used it to overclock. But I can flash bios and everything runs as it should. I overclock with manual voltages until I find the right voltage, then switch t0 offset. Once I switch to offset, no changes in bios transfer to the OS. If I am running 4.5 and change the multiplier to 48 and adjust voltage save an exit. Back in the OS it is running at the exact same 4.5 it was before. I go back to bios and all the new settings are there , they just don't affect anything. I can set defaults and the settings save but I'm still running at 4.5. I've reset CMOS and everything else and nothing will make them change except flashing bios. That was the way I sent it in for RMA the first time. I set everything in bios to defaults, saved and exited. The bios retained the default setttings but in the OS I was running 4.5. I asked for a new bios chip. When I got it back, I set it up on the bench and booted into windows at 4.5, went to bios and everything was set to defaults. Which means they didn't do anything to it. Trying to get info out of tech support is like pulling hen's teeth. So, I asked for a new board and am supposed to be getting an advanced RMA with a new board ( credit card, of course). I sure hope this thing works. You just can't get anything done by email. Ask a question and you get a useless answer in 4 or 5 days. So, the only results I've received is calling customer support, on my dime. But, it is worth it as they are very nice and helpful. So far, I have received almost anything I wanted. We'll see when the board arrives.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> My MVE is in RMA right now because of that same/similar issue. I never use the utility except to occasionally adjust vcore while stability testing. I have never used it to overclock. But I can flash bios and everything runs as it should. I overclock with manual voltages until I find the right voltage, then switch t0 offset. Once I switch to offset, no changes in bios transfer to the OS. If I am running 4.5 and change the multiplier to 48 and adjust voltage save an exit. Back in the OS it is running at the exact same 4.5 it was before. I go back to bios and all the new settings are there , they just don't affect anything. I can set defaults and the settings save but I'm still running at 4.5. I've reset CMOS and everything else and nothing will make them change except flashing bios. That was the way I sent it in for RMA the first time. I set everything in bios to defaults, saved and exited. The bios retained the default setttings but in the OS I was running 4.5. I asked for a new bios chip. When I got it back, I set it up on the bench and booted into windows at 4.5, went to bios and everything was set to defaults. Which means they didn't do anything to it. Trying to get info out of tech support is like pulling hen's teeth. So, I asked for a new board and am supposed to be getting an advanced RMA with a new board ( credit card, of course). I sure hope this thing works. You just can't get anything done by email. Ask a question and you get a useless answer in 4 or 5 days. So, the only results I've received is calling customer support, on my dime. But, it is worth it as they are very nice and helpful. So far, I have received almost anything I wanted. We'll see when the board arrives.


I never had this problem on 704 bios or 604 bios and 1501 was just unstable. I havn't tried to flash back to 704 or 604 to confirm this because I just have a smother running windows diffinitely smother in many aspects with the 1604 bios. I hope you have a speedy RMA so you can post your findings. my last 3 boards have been Asus and I got this feeling that a new bios will be out shortly and probably another 10 after that just like my last 3 boards have been Asus. but I just love the aesethics and features of Asus.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Can someone help me out? I just started to overclock my 3570k I used this reference video as a beginner clock. I'm running 4.4mhz @*1.31V* my highest temp is 96C. Is this too high?

Edit: I just noticed I was running my fans at low.... Going to try again.


----------



## Pieterbouw

Your cpu voltage is way too high


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> Your cpu voltage is way too high


hahah, your right I miss spelled.. updated


----------



## Pieterbouw

now its ok


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> now its ok


Okay, after turned my fans to high I'm now getting an average of 90c-95c Is this okay? Also last page you posted your cpu-z if you would like to join the club please post a picture of your motherboard, doesn't have to be nice a simple cell phone pic will do.


----------



## Pieterbouw

thats my temp at 4.6

idle

with prim95 end game


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can someone help me out? I just started to overclock my 3570k I used this reference video as a beginner clock. I'm running 4.4mhz @*1.31V* my highest temp is 96C. Is this too high?
> 
> Edit: I just noticed I was running my fans at low.... Going to try again.


I would try to get your temps lower than that...thats outside the safe zone for me.....can you lower vcore any more or no?
EDIT: 4.4MHZ? typo







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> thats my temp at 4.6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idle
> 
> with prim95 end game


Under water? Pretty nice temps
EDIT: is that the ai suite temps? I don't trust them, were giving me way false readings before....


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Alright, I'm running another test right now. I've tried 1.27-1.28 and my pc blue screens so I'm at 1.295 right now with an average temp of 85-90c. I'm not sure if I can go any lower, after running for a few hours I'll try lowering it.

Edit: this is odd.. I closed the side panel on my case and now I"m getting an average of 80c......


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> thats my temp at 4.6
> 
> idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with prim95 end game


Lower your voltage some. It shouldn't take that much to get to 4.6. Try 1.25


----------



## Pieterbouw

ok thanks i try


----------



## DaGoat

Wow wow wow stop it!!!!

Your temps are WAY too high. I run 4.5 @1.29v, (1.27v on the Sabertooth but I've set it now to 1.29 because I haven't tested it yet for stability). but some chips would need 1.31 or even 1.34v for 4.5Ghz, but there's no way you reach 96°C or even 80°+C at this voltage. This is just wrong. My temps are 59°C MAX on the highest core. I haven't checked the guide you posted but the procedure is more or less the same for all Asus boards, and you should be extremely careful with each setting.

1) What cooler do you use?

2) In the BIOS settings, DISABLE PLL Overvoltage. There is also an awful lot of tweaks that you must meticulously follow.

3) To reach a stable OC you must rn a Standard test in Prime 95 for AT LEAST 12 hours. 12 hours is stable. 16 hours is better. 24h is da bomb.
Before running a standard Prime 95 test, it is better to test by running custom-blend tests like the 1792 and the 1344 one for 15 minutes each. These are hyper-stressful tests, and they are a first indication on the stabiulity of your OC. If your OC cannot run 15/20 minutes of a 1792 custom blend test it won't run 12 hours of standard test. No need to let the custom tests run more than 20 minutes, it's completely normal it crashes after half an hour.

I'll come back with a template for an OC.

When you have a BSOD, check the error code.

BSOD codes for overclocking:

0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Pieterbouw

thanks is water


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> thanks is water


Did you do CPU Level Up/Auto OC?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Wow wow wow stop it!!!!
> 
> Your temps are WAY too high. I run 4.5 @1.29v, (1.27v on the Sabertooth but I've set it now to 1.29 because I haven't tested it yet for stability). but some chips would need 1.31 or even 1.34v for 4.5Ghz, but there's no way you reach 96°C or even 80°+C at this voltage. This is just wrong. My temps are 59°C MAX on the highest core. I haven't checked the guide you posted but the procedure is more or less the same for all Asus boards, and you should be extremely careful with each setting.
> 
> 1) What cooler do you use?
> 
> 2) In the BIOS settings, DISABLE PLL Overvoltage. There is also an awful lot of tweaks that you must meticulously follow.
> 
> 3) To reach a stable OC you must rn a Standard test in Prime 95 for AT LEAST 12 hours. 12 hours is stable. 16 hours is better. 24h is da bomb.
> Before running a standard Prime 95 test, it is better to test by running custom-blend tests like the 1792 and the 1344 one for 15 minutes each. These are hyper-stressful tests, and they are a first indication on the stabiulity of your OC. If your OC cannot run 15/20 minutes of a 1792 custom blend test it won't run 12 hours of standard test. No need to let the custom tests run more than 20 minutes, it's completely normal it crashes after half an hour.
> 
> I'll come back with a template for an OC.
> 
> When you have a BSOD, check the error code.
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking:
> 
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


I own a h80 with push pull gentle typhoons, I'm thinking I put the TIM on wrong. I'm going to disable the clock and order some new TIM tomorrow. after I'll be sure to follow your steps. Also whats the best TIM should I get?


----------



## DaGoat

Here is a basic template:

When not indicated, leave at default.

*EXTREME TWEAKING TAB:*

CPU LVL UP: DISABLED
AI OC TUNER: XMP
XMP: PROFILE 1
BCLK: 100.00 (*NEVER* mess with BCLK for starters. *ALWAYS* leave it to 100.00)
Turbo Ratio: By ALL CORES
By All Cores: 45 (for a 4.5Ghz OC)
PLL OVERVOLTAGE; DISABLED (*VERY important*)
Mem Freq: your memory (DDR3 1600?)
Extreme Tweaking; DISABLED
SPI; DISABLED
EPU: DISABLED

CPU Power:
CPU Ratio: AUTO
Intel Speedstep: ENABLED
Turbo Mode: ENABLED

DIGI POWER CONTROL:
CPU Load Line Calibration: ULTRA HIGH

CPU V Frequency: MANUAL
CPU Fixed Frequency: 350

CPU Power Phase: Extreme
CPU Current: 140%

Extreme OC: DISABLED
CPU Voltage: Manual
CPU Manual Voltage: 1.30v (For starters, as a test)
CPU Spread Spectrum: DISABLED

*ADVANCED TAB*

CPU Config:

Intel Thermal Monitor: ENABLED
Active Processor Cores: ALL

This is just a starters. There is a lot of fine tuning afterwards, with the VCCIO, VCCSA, PPL, and so on.









///
*EDIT:* Added CPU Spread Spectrum and changed CPU Level Up.


----------



## DaGoat

I have a H80 with stock fans, but I have a 2500K and it is said that Sandy Bridge is less hot than IB. I'd say you should get 69°C max on all cores. (10°C more than I). It's just a wild guess. If it runs hotter it is not very problematic. But I'll want to have it below the 80°C limit, that's for sure.

It's not that it isn't safe - CPUs can run "safe" @ 95°C +,without problems, it is just preferable to have less. And your chip will last longer.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Here is a basic template:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When not indicated, leave at default.
> 
> *EXTREME TWEAKING TAB:*
> 
> CPU LVL UP: AUTO
> AI OC TUNER: XMP
> XMP: PROFILE 1
> BCLK: 100.00 (*NEVER* mess with BCLK for starters. *ALWAYS* leave it to 100.00)
> Turbo Ratio: By ALL CORES
> By All Cores: 45 (for a 4.5Ghz OC)
> PLL OVERVOLTAGE; DISABLED (*VERY important*)
> Mem Freq: your memory (DDR3 1600?)
> Extreme Tweaking; DISABLED
> SPI; DISABLED
> EPU: DISABLED
> 
> CPU Power:
> CPU Ratio: AUTO
> Intel Speedstep: ENABLED
> Turbo Mode: ENABLED
> 
> DIGI POWER CONTROL:
> CPU Load Line Calibration: ULTRA HIGH
> 
> CPU V Frequency: MANUAL
> CPU Fixed Frequency: 350
> 
> CPU Power Phase: Extreme
> CPU Current: 140%
> 
> Extreme OC: DISABLED
> CPU Voltage: Manual
> CPU Manual Voltage: 1.30v (For starters, as a test)
> *
> ADVANCED TAB*
> 
> CPU Config:
> 
> Intel Thermal Monitor: ENABLED
> Active Processor Cores: ALL
> 
> This is just a starters. There is a lot of fine tuning afterwards, with the VCCIO, VCCSA, PPL, and so on.


You are absolutely fantastic! Thank you! I'm planning on buying this Thermal Paste I will hopefully be able to overclock in a week.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Starting to tweak my platform, even though I have no GPU.... It makes it harder without one... MVE is doing a great job....

http://valid.canardpc.com/2673468


----------



## DaGoat

Sorry for the CPU Level Up mistake. Hope you didn't encounter a Boot Loop. It's DISABLED. Not AUTO.









I've double-checked all the other settings, everything's fine.

I got this exact thermal Paste. Arctic Silver. It was da bomb when I bought it back in 2011, nowadays it's still excellent but I've been told there is much better.

Like The IC Diamond 24, pure 24 carat Diamond (exists in 7 carat) ,or Coolaboratoy Liquid Ultra


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Starting to tweak my platform, even though I have no GPU.... It makes it harder without one... MVE is doing a great job....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2673468


Great 5Ghz OC, now you must run Prime 95 during at least 12 hours to see if it's stable. it's relativiely easy to squeeze out a 5Ghz OC with a good chip, it's much hareder do get it stable. So far you've ran Prime95 for a few minutes so it's not a validated stable OC yet. Hope it will do!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Great 5Ghz OC, now you must run Prime 95 during at least 12 hours to see if it's stable. it's relativiely easy to squeeze out a 5Ghz OC with a good chip, it's much hareder do get it stable. So far you've ran Prime95 for a few minutes so it's not a validated stable OC yet. Hope it will do!


Yeah I understand that, but I'm not going for a stable overclock just yet. Wait for the new series of cards to come out & do my custom loop. I just wanna get a preview of what she can do. It's a really good chip as i can tell. I have a 2600K & MIVE-Z that does 5.1GHZ with 17hrs prime stable.... Both chips from Malaysia.

Just getting a basis, now I have the chip @ 1.395 Volts with a full run of IBT. Now I know I have a good chip, but thanks for the reminder..

That Liquid Pro is what I'm going to use for my 900D build, I see it's very good


----------



## DaGoat

ANDMYGUN is beginning to worry me... When he noted my recommended settings I wrote down "Auto" for" CPU Level up", it should be "disabled". I've edited it five minutes later, sent him a PM and I have no news of him. By setting "CPU Level Up" to Auto I had a boot loop before being able to POST again. I hope he's not stuck in the boot loop, it would be my fault









Worst case scenario he'd have to Clear CMOS. I didn't have to, the system POSTed again just fine after one boot loop, but maybe he will have to... to Hope not, and if he odoes it's not a big issue but now I'm worried.

UuugH. Munching my nails now. Come on ANDMYGUN, read my PM. Get back here, please.

Edited for typos.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yeah I understand that, but I'm not going for a stable overclock just yet. Wait for the new series of cards to come out & do my custom loop. I just wanna get a preview of what she can do. It's a really good chip as i can tell. I have a 2600K & MIVE-Z that does 5.1GHZ with 17hrs prime stable.... Both chips from Malaysia.
> 
> Just getting a basis, now I have the chip @ 1.395 Volts with a full run of IBT. Now I know I have a good chip, but thanks for the reminder..
> 
> That Liquid Pro is what I'm going to use for my 900D build, I see it's very good


Oh my, your 2600K is awesome! You won at the lottery!


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Sorry for the CPU Level Up mistake. Hope you didn't encounter a Boot Loop. It's DISABLED. Not AUTO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've double-checked all the other settings, everything's fine.
> 
> I got this exact thermal Paste. Arctic Silver. It was da bomb when I bought it back in 2011, nowadays it's still excellent but I've been told there is much better.
> 
> Like The IC Diamond 24, pure 24 carat Diamond (exists in 7 carat) ,or Coolaboratoy Liquid Ultra


I've also heard great thigns about all of these, but would also like to add Coollabratory Pro as it's not a goopy as ultra.. and Indigo Extreme.

I'm looking at delidding in the future and will use collabratory pro between the die and IHS and indigo extreme between the waterblock and cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You are absolutely fantastic! Thank you! I'm planning on buying this Thermal Paste I will hopefully be able to overclock in a week.


Just keep in mind while this TIM is good it has a very long curing time (200 hrs)


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Ahh I broke my PC! I'm kidding. haha, I'm going to wait until I get my TIM before I venture into overclocking again, as for why I was absent; a man's got video games to play









200 hour curing time you say? Worth the wait I guess, I don't really know my way around these things.

Edit: I tried the settings for a last try effort but my pc crashed, I was looking for a blue screen code but there doesn't seem to be one for Windows 8, I'm going to just wait until I get some TIM. Thanks buddy.

also I'm pretty sure it's my TIM as I get 30-40c idle.


----------



## Ardalista

yeah you can read the instructions here

I actually just brought a tube of that today so I can replace the TIM on my 580's when I replace the tops and thermal pads.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

So.... I'm the stupidest person in the world, I was running my fans in pull/pull.... My idle temps are 25-30 I may try to overclock again.

@Ardalista, thanks for the link. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## justanoldman

Sandy and Ivy are different chips and temps are completely different. You cannot tell someone that x multiplier needs y voltage, it doesn't matter what you were able to do, there is a huge variety in Ivy chips. There are ones that can do 4.5 on 1.15v and other that can't do 4.5 on 1.35v, every chip is different.

As for temps, 95c while stress testing Ivy is fine and perfectly safe. I am conservative so I try not to go over 90c while testing, and that leads to a real world, day to day temps of around 60c. Depending on what you use your computer for, you can usually take at least 20c off your max stress testing temp for normal usage. Ivy can go up to 105c, but 95c is a good rule of thumb while stress testing to be safe.

Andmygun, with an H80 in push/pull 96c sounds too high for 1.31v. With my H100i where I have just slow quiet fans in pull, I can do under 85c at that voltage. It also depends on the ambient temps at your rig though. Reinstalling with some good paste is the way to go I think. It is really hard to know exactly how to use the paste and how much to use, so if you are not experienced in it, definitely read up on it. Here is a link to the instructions for Arctic Silver 5 that I found helpful. Making sure to perfectly clean both surfaces with 90%+ alcohol, scoring the surfacing, and not contaminating anything with dust, a finger print, eyelash, etc. is important.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html

If you want to overclock an Ivy chip on an Asus board and want a guide, there is no better guide than this one:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

It tells you everything you need to know.

As for Internal PLL overvoltage, it is safe to have it enabled. It helps with higher overclocks, but it will raise your temps a few degrees. What constitutes a higher clock is debatable, but it is in the range of 4.3 to 4.5 or higher. You can try it both ways, and see what works for your setup, again the only thing that happens is your temps might go up a few degrees. This was just asked about on page 243 of the guide linked above.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can someone help me out? I just started to overclock my 3570k I used this reference video as a beginner clock. I'm running 4.4mhz @*1.31V* my highest temp is 96C. Is this too high?
> 
> Edit: I just noticed I was running my fans at low.... Going to try again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Alright, I'm running another test right now. I've tried 1.27-1.28 and my pc blue screens so I'm at 1.295 right now with an average temp of 85-90c. I'm not sure if I can go any lower, after running for a few hours I'll try lowering it.
> 
> Edit: this is odd.. I closed the side panel on my case and now I"m getting an average of 80c......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Wow wow wow stop it!!!!
> 
> Your temps are WAY too high.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I run 4.5 @1.29v, (1.27v on the Sabertooth but I've set it now to 1.29 because I haven't tested it yet for stability). but some chips would need 1.31 or even 1.34v for 4.5Ghz, but there's no way you reach 96°C or even 80°+C at this voltage. This is just wrong. My temps are 59°C MAX on the highest core. I haven't checked the guide you posted but the procedure is more or less the same for all Asus boards, and you should be extremely careful with each setting.
> 
> 1) What cooler do you use?
> 
> 2) In the BIOS settings, DISABLE PLL Overvoltage. There is also an awful lot of tweaks that you must meticulously follow.
> 
> 3) To reach a stable OC you must rn a Standard test in Prime 95 for AT LEAST 12 hours. 12 hours is stable. 16 hours is better. 24h is da bomb.
> Before running a standard Prime 95 test, it is better to test by running custom-blend tests like the 1792 and the 1344 one for 15 minutes each. These are hyper-stressful tests, and they are a first indication on the stabiulity of your OC. If your OC cannot run 15/20 minutes of a 1792 custom blend test it won't run 12 hours of standard test. No need to let the custom tests run more than 20 minutes, it's completely normal it crashes after half an hour.
> 
> I'll come back with a template for an OC.
> 
> When you have a BSOD, check the error code.
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking:
> 
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


Not really, up to 95c while running up to date prime95 is fine...
Pll overvoltage helps stability but kills sleep mode, so if you want higher oc's enable it (higher, over 4.5ghz, say 4.8). It also helps ram stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I own a h80 with push pull gentle typhoons, I'm thinking I put the TIM on wrong. I'm going to disable the clock and order some new TIM tomorrow. after I'll be sure to follow your steps. Also whats the best TIM should I get?


Get IC Diamond (7 or 24 is the same, it's just the size of the tube), or get Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra which is the best tim in the market (but may erase your ihs markings when you decide to remove it...or may not ymmv)
They apply different too, IC Diamond has a specific way of applying it which involves heating the tube up in hot water...AS5 is terribly outdated, and not worth the money and cure time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sandy and Ivy are different chips and temps are completely different. You cannot tell someone that x multiplier needs y voltage, it doesn't matter what you were able to do, there is a huge variety in Ivy chips. There are ones that can do 4.5 on 1.15v and other that can't do 4.5 on 1.35v, every chip is different.
> 
> As for temps, 95c while stress testing Ivy is fine and perfectly safe. I am conservative so I try not to go over 90c while testing, and that leads to a real world, day to day temps of around 60c. Depending on what you use your computer for, you can usually take at least 20c off your max stress testing temp for normal usage. Ivy can go up to 105c, but 95c is a good rule of thumb while stress testing to be safe.
> 
> Andmygun, with an H80 in push/pull 96c sounds too high for 1.31v. With my H100i where I have just slow quiet fans in pull, I can do under 85c at that voltage. It also depends on the ambient temps at your rig though. Reinstalling with some good paste is the way to go I think. It is really hard to know exactly how to use the paste and how much to use, so if you are not experienced in it, definitely read up on it. Here is a link to the instructions for Arctic Silver 5 that I found helpful. Making sure to perfectly clean both surfaces with 90%+ alcohol, scoring the surfacing, and not contaminating anything with dust, a finger print, eyelash, etc. is important.
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html
> 
> If you want to overclock an Ivy chip on an Asus board and want a guide, there is no better guide than this one:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
> 
> It tells you everything you need to know.
> 
> As for Internal PLL overvoltage, it is safe to have it enabled. It helps with higher overclocks, but it will raise your temps a few degrees. What constitutes a higher clock is debatable, but it is in the range of 4.3 to 4.5 or higher. You can try it both ways, and see what works for your setup, again the only thing that happens is your temps might go up a few degrees. This was just asked about on page 243 of the guide linked above.


+1, follow Swag's guide, worked great for me.


----------



## Dzuks

Just wanna join in on the fun.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2673220


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Just wanna join in on the fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2673220


Welcome to the club!

Also thanks to everyone who helped me out! After I fixed my Pull/Pull issue I was able to get 4.5ghz @1.3v just under 70c for 10 minutes until it blue screened again. I'm confident that it's a TIM problem which I should be able to fix in the coming week. until then I have those super overclockable Samsung Ram Sticks but I don't quite know how to overclock them, can someone shoot me a guide?

Edit: I restored all the settings in bios to default but after 10 minutes of gaming got a blue screen... What gives?


----------



## Pieterbouw

sorry for late answer my CPU Level Up it's not working i don't now what i making wrong, for now i use "load oc game profile" form bios


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> sorry for late answer my CPU Level Up it's not working i don't now what i making wrong, for now i use "load oc game profile" form bios


IMO any overclocking software like level up, or the preinstalled game profile are bad ideas.

Just go step by step in Swag's guide and you will find your stable overclock.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## thelude

Just join the club. Pairing it with a i7-3770k and Gigabyte 7950. And into an 800d case.
Is it an ATX or E-ATX?


----------



## Pieterbouw

Many thanks


----------



## DaGoat

ANDMYGUN, phew, glad to hear from you. I second Justanoldman, the Guide he linked to is pretty good.

If your PC crashed then it's just that you have to increase the voltage or to decrease the OC. You *might* have fallen on bad luck and purchased a bad overclocking CPU.

If I were you I wouldn't abandon there, I'd try to set the mulitplier to 40 (so you have a 4Ghz OC) and let the voltage to 1.3V (normally you should need much less than that but since you had issues... Step by step...)

But really the template I gave you is supposed to be full-proof for starters, if you crashed with that, just decrease the multi / or increase the voltage.

When I started OCing it was worse than you, I also had many issues, very high temps, crashes with ridiculously low voltages / multis... Then I worked on it, it took a couple of weeks, reaching info here and there, in several threads, guides, finding good sources,tweaking, fine tuning, crossing references, trying, failing, trying again...

It was a lot of work but it was worth it, I earned my admission in the Sandy Stable Club!







With good voltages and temps, at that. Beyond the simple admission to a club, I had the pleasure of having a Rock Solid super-stable PC that NEVER froze / bugged / did anything weird even a microsecond.

here's my submission, please have a look









///

The rest of the guide is pretty much that, once you found a stable OC then there is some disagreements among people about the VCCIO / VCCSA, which you will tweak during the fine tuning process (trying to get a lowest possible voltage out of those - *keeping the system stable* of course - to have the lowest temps possible) and the CStates reports.

As for the Ctates, (C1E, C3, etc.)
I like to leave
C1 enabled
C3 and C6 on Auto.
they should be on Auto or enabled for up to 5Ghz OCs.

They should be disabled only in OCs above 5.1Ghz, because it will considerably affect hard drive throughput performance (especially SATA6G SSD or Sandforce 2 based SSD ).

Also, very cool thing to know: tweaking down your PLL voltage on an 1155 motherboard is a great trick to improve your temps.
Asus 1155 mobo's LOVE low PLL, you can manually decrease it, hey're normally set around 1.8v on Auto, set it to 1.7v manually, it is a good start, you could probably eventually reduce to around 1.6 or even like some, to around 1.55v and keep stability.(*Step by step...)*

Hope that helps


----------



## wholeeo

Can someone please let me know if the latest bios for the MVE or even the MVF has the additional turbo voltage option?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Somethings off..

1core - 67c

2core - 57c

3core - 73c

4core - 74c

Should those temps be closer together?


----------



## Ardalista

Nah keep in mind each one is a different proceseeor just in the same packaging.. so it will depend what each core is doing


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Nah keep in mind each one is a different proceseeor just in the same packaging.. so it will depend what each core is doing


Okay thank you, I'm running another test right now: 4.5ghz @1.32V average temp is about 70c. Been running it for 20 minutes no blue screen. I think I found my magic number.


----------



## DaGoat

You WILL be able to find a lower stable voltage than 1.32v. Believe me. So far your temps are fine, no problem.

It would be nice to know your BIOS settings.

Okay, 20 minutes - 20 minutes of what?

If it's just 20 minustes of simple Internet use, then not having a BSOD during twenty minutes is not even the very least you should expect.... I'd be damned if I had BSODs after 20 minutes or even 12 hours of Internet and video games!

To get a stable OC you should run a Prime 95 standard test during at least 12 hours. At least. 15 / 16 hours is better, but 12 hours is considered stable.

But there are first steps to avoid waiting for 12 hours - do you know how to perform a 1344 and a 1792 custom test?
These tests are *very* simple to do. You run these tests during 15 / 20 minutes, and if it's stable, then it's a good sign and a first step before running a standard Prime95 test.
If you have a BSOD before 15 / 20minutes, then you will likely fail the Standard run.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

I always did 12ish hours of Prime95 followed by some runs of IBT.

I've got my 2500k running at 4.8 GHz at 1.408v for about a hear now with no issues. I just had to re-test my OC after getting Windows 8 working right and all is well.

Is PLL Overvoltage disabled by default? I don't remember doing it manually.


----------



## ivanlabrie

PLL Overvoltage should be enabled for extra stability when going over 4.7ghz.

As for stability I'd reccomend you guys to try running a Cinebench r11.5 test and monitor whea errors afterwards. It has yet to fail me, and when it does you can quickly pinpoint the issue running ibt max memory and prime 95 large ffts.

And andmygun, your chip could need 1.32v for 4.5ghz, not all chips are equal. I needed 1.37v for 4.7ghz, some folks need that for 5ghz.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Somethings off..
> 
> 1core - 67c
> 
> 2core - 57c
> 
> 3core - 73c
> 
> 4core - 74c
> 
> Should those temps be closer together?


There will always be some difference as one or more cores are always suffering from ADD (OK they're actually doing tasks that simply cannot be killed because they're part of the OS operations, etc..) Not to mention that even if you're using a discrete GPU there is always a little more heat on the core closest to the iGPU (I think it's core 4 but not positive).

All that being said... you're suffering from the same thing as I am on my older 3570K... it's called a desperate need to delid. Unfortunately all the careful TIM placement in the world won't help you if Intel did a crappy job applying THEIRS underneath the IHS... which they most likely did since you're seeing those temps. Take a look at the results in the De-lidded Ivy Bridge Club thread and you can see that in most cases the pre-delidding temps are extremely varried (although yours is even worse than mine I see up to a 14C delta between cores fully loaded - which is only slightly better). In almost every case - once they delidded and fixed (replaced) the TIM between the actual die and the IHS... the deltas dropped to less than 4C and the overall temps dropped by as much as 20-30C for the entire assembly. It's scary, but it's definitely worth it if you're going for the best OC with a stable system.

I'm doing mine as soon as I get some of my work behind me so I can go through draining (again) my rig and delidding my CPU.







In the thread you can find links to all the tutorials you would need... but be aware that you'll definitely be risking a warranty going that route... as for whether or not that's worth it - only you can decide. However, don't expect that just replacing the TIM between your CPU and the H80 is going to make a ton of difference... I'm running a dual 360 UT60 custom loop and I'm still stuck at 4.7GHz because two of my cores hit 80C+ (despite the other two being closer to 65C). Granted those temps aren't horrible, but I've already found I need a huge voltage increase to hit 4.8GHz+ so at that point I'll have thermal issues galore until I delid that sucker.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Ahh I broke my PC! I'm kidding. haha, I'm going to wait until I get my TIM before I venture into overclocking again, as for why I was absent; a man's got video games to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 hour curing time you say? Worth the wait I guess, I don't really know my way around these things.
> 
> Edit: I tried the settings for a last try effort but my pc crashed, I was looking for a blue screen code but there doesn't seem to be one for Windows 8, I'm going to just wait until I get some TIM. Thanks buddy.
> 
> also I'm pretty sure it's my TIM as I get 30-40c idle.


That 200 hours curing time is a joke. Mine has been on for well over that and there's NO temp difference.
EDIT: Although now you have me thinking i should check/replace mine.....


----------



## Pieterbouw

well that's my maximum


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> well that's my maximum


Looks like you could go further with more voltage - at 4.7 is where mine starts needing much more - took 1.42 to get to 4.8 and 1.47 to get above that... so I'm stuck at 4.7 until the delid. Or until I swap it for the one I have here at work which can do 4.5 @ 1.14 so I'm pretty sure it will do much better on water and on the MVE (it's on a cheaper MSI desktop Z77 board at the moment). It should be fine up to 1.5V on air/water - but it was too much bump in vcore for too little return so I just left it where you're at now. Still my temps were higher with better cooling, so I bet you still have some headroom.









EDIT - actually I presume too much... you actually might have better cooling on yours than I do... since I don't know how your rig is actually configured.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Whoops! Wrong thread


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Too many mutli posts to reply to each one individually but thank you all, I ran prime95 at 4.5ghz @1.32V for an hour before I fell asleep temps never went above 76c, that's when I found out my PC has auto sleep.... I'll be running it again as I hope it's stable, as for de-liding, I wish I had the guts to do it but on the off chance I mess up a $250 investment (at the time I bought it..), there's no way I can do it, respect though.

Edit: I've tried to run it again but now I'm getting WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR blue screen.. Done for me until I get some new thermal.


----------



## Am3Y

Guys I hav ordered Maximus V formula mobo...
As for modding I need some colores extension sleeved cables. ..
Can u give me a list of cables used in thos mobo...eg24pin ; 8pinetc... u guys can get me rite
I hav a cosmos 2 cabby. ..








Plz help... m little noob in cables. ..
As oif I get a list I can order it nw...
Im planning fr bitfenix sleeved cables. .. if any other cheaper plz suggest


----------



## Am3Y




----------



## Am3Y

This is my 1st mod


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone please let me know if the latest bios for the MVE or even the MVF has the additional turbo voltage option?


Anyone?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*


Oh yes.. I heard that too.


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Oh yes.. I heard that too.


Help na


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Maybe someone can help me out, after I fooled around with overclocking yesterday I've been getting crashes while playing games. it usually happens 3-10 minutes in. I thought when I was tinkering with overclocking I must of corrupted a file so I refreshed my windows 8 pc and now after having a fresh install of windows 8 I'm still getting crashes.

I've already set the bios to default, I'm not sure what else I could try.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me out, after I fooled around with overclocking yesterday I've been getting crashes while playing games. it usually happens 3-10 minutes in. I thought when I was tinkering with overclocking I must of corrupted a file so I refreshed my windows 8 pc and now after having a fresh install of windows 8 I'm still getting crashes.
> 
> I've already set the bios to default, I'm not sure what else I could try.


reports of window 8 only bsod but same system with windows 7 no bsod and the fix is disable c states in bios as they are enabled by default


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me out, after I fooled around with overclocking yesterday I've been getting crashes while playing games. it usually happens 3-10 minutes in. I thought when I was tinkering with overclocking I must of corrupted a file so I refreshed my windows 8 pc and now after having a fresh install of windows 8 I'm still getting crashes.
> 
> I've already set the bios to default, I'm not sure what else I could try.


is it still overclocked?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> reports of window 8 only bsod but same system with windows 7 and the fix is disable c states in bios as they are enabled by default


I'm not sure where this is can you give me more detail?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> is it still overclocked?


Nope everything is default.

Edit: Figured out how to disable C State but I'm still getting the same issue, I've noticed my games are taking a bit longer to load.. could it be a hard drive issue?


----------



## DaGoat

Clear CMOS, remove the battery. Let the battery out fiftenn minutes, Clear CMOS, re-boot, re-clear CMOS. Re-boot.

Then set your BIOS options rght. boot options right. Disable logo screen intro, all that jazz. Just leave ONE boot option enabled, your boot dik. DISABLE EVERY OTHER BOOT DEVICE. Everything, all your hard drives, optical drives, etc. Don't let the comuter have a choice: one. boot. device. Disable all the rest.

Then disable Cstates. I told you they could affect SATA configs in my other post. But on Sandy they are a pain only with very high OCs, maybe with IB and Windows 8 it's different. I'm hearing many people have crashes with W8. Don't panick about it, the OS i still fresh, it's normal (personnally I'm still on 7).

So disable Cstates. It must be under "CPU configuration" they are these things called C1, C3, C6 report, etc.

Hold on a sec, I reboot to see where they are and I come back. Don't do anything, wait a sec and then note afterwards.


----------



## DaGoat

Okay.

So the Cstates are here:

"Advanced" Tab > CPU Configuration > CPU Power Management Configuration.

Then you have a list, and you have "C1", "C3", "C6", and "CStates". Disable everything. Save, reboot.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm not sure where this is can you give me more detail?
> Nope everything is default.
> 
> Edit: Figured out how to disable C State but I'm still getting the same issue, I've noticed my games are taking a bit longer to load.. could it be a hard drive issue?


Did you cleared CMOS, rebooted, and are your Boot options properly done (only. one. boot. device.)?

What's your Hard drive? The WD 1TB? Is it your boot drive? Do you have several?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guys I hav ordered Maximus V formula mobo...
> As for modding I need some colores extension sleeved cables. ..
> Can u give me a list of cables used in thos mobo...eg24pin ; 8pinetc... u guys can get me rite
> I hav a cosmos 2 cabby. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plz help... m little noob in cables. ..
> As oif I get a list I can order it nw...
> Im planning fr bitfenix sleeved cables. .. if any other cheaper plz suggest


Here you go....

Custom Cables


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Did you cleared CMOS, rebooted, and are your Boot options properly done (only. one. boot. device.)?
> 
> What's your Hard drive? The WD 1TB? Is it your boot drive? Do you have several?


wow, okay I'll get on that, one thing though. I don't feel comfortable removing a the battery is there something else I can do?

Also I don't think it's my hard drive now as I ran a test and it didn't have any error.

Hard drive is 1gb WD black.


----------



## DaGoat

We'll see for the battery later.

The Clear CMOS button is on the back of the board, you know the button with a green arrow circle-shaped just above the USB port. It's Clear CMOS (to reset everything at default). Try it first. Do it two or three times. Clear CMOS, Re-boot, re-clear CMOS, Re-boot, go into BIOS. The first thing you want to do in the BIOS is to set up your Boot options.

Go into "BOOT" tab,

Disable intro screen log,
"Wait for POST" yes,
POST report 3 seconds,
then set your boot devices in the right order.
Boot device n°1: your WD. N°2: Disabled.
"CD-ROM Boot options"isable everything.

Do *NOT* click on "boot override this" or "boot oeverride that", it will shutdown and boot from the device.

Save and re-boot.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Alright I'm back and I think I got the issue fixed, So I'll go into detail on what I did and what I didn't do:

First I shut down my PC, turned of the PSU and removed the cable I then held the CMOS button for 5 seconds once done I plugged everything back up and booted into the bios. After I ignored my CPU fan I then disables every C state option but I didn't disable any boot options. I then played for about 20 minutes without getting a stall or freeze. I also didn't get an appcrash, I'm not saying it's gone until I run the game for a few hours but I think it's safe.

I'll be back in a few hours =P


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...voila :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm very sorry I missed you, I've been having overclocking issues but that's no excuse. I've added you to the club but the doc may take a few minutes to update.

Also just to point this out as I've had a lot of submissions lately that I couldn't add to the club because they missed a few things:

If you would like to join the club please be sure to post your CPU-Z and a picture of your motherboard, if your PC isn't currently working, a picture of your username written on a piece of paper in front of your motherboard is fine, the quality of the picture does not matter.

Also the more pictures the better =P


----------



## Pieterbouw

thats my rig

i try 4.8 end i go with Vcore up to 1.52 its not working getting blue screen all the time


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Alright I'm back and I think I got the issue fixed, So I'll go into detail on what I did and what I didn't do:
> 
> First I shut down my PC, turned of the PSU and removed the cable I then held the CMOS button for 5 seconds once done I plugged everything back up and booted into the bios. After I ignored my CPU fan I then disables every C state option but I didn't disable any boot options. I then played for about 20 minutes without getting a stall or freeze. I also didn't get an appcrash, I'm not saying it's gone until I run the game for a few hours but I think it's safe.
> 
> I'll be back in a few hours =P


Glad it seems to be ok now but wondering if it is to do with the bios not holding new settings like the current issue I am having I have found this to be obvious after a majorly bad oc that even the muliplyer will hold at 48 in windows even though in bios showing 47 I am holding off on a rma as this is my only board like to know your findings too

also there is another option in the bios "intel rapid start technology" when enabled i will get a 10 second windows loading sceen before into windows but after a few boots it will start taking the usual 25 seconds just it is awesome loading time when working but it also seems to be a problem I have. I seen posted in another thead but no answers btw I have a 240Gb ocz vertex 4 ssd


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Glad it seems to be ok now but wondering if it is to do with the bios not holding new settings like the current issue I am having I have found this to be obvious after a majorly bad oc that even the muliplyer will hold at 48 in windows even though in bios showing 47 I am holding off on a rma as this is my only board like to know your findings too
> 
> also there is another option in the bios "intel rapid start technology" when enabled i will get a 10 second windows loading sceen before into windows but after a few boots it will start taking the usual 25 seconds just it is awesome loading time when working but it also seems to be a problem I have. I seen posted in another thead but no answers btw I have a 240Gb ocz vertex 4 ssd


Yep so clearing CMOS fixed the problem... What could have caused this? I wish I did some more troubleshooting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieterbouw*
> 
> thats my rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i try 4.8 end i go with Vcore up to 1.52 its not working getting blue screen all the time


Added.


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Here you go....
> 
> Custom Cables


Gv me the list I knw where it iz available. ..
There a manny cables ovr thr.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Gv me the list I knw where it iz available. ..
> There a manny cables ovr thr.


24 pin atx
8 pin cpu or 4 pin cpu or 4 pin molex (only need to use one of these AFAIK, depends on your PSU)

The rest will depend on what else you are attaching to your motherboard so we can't help you there without more information from you.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Yep so clearing CMOS fixed the problem... What could have caused this? I wish I did some more troubleshooting.
> Added.


Just thinking that it is still holding a ghosting of the bad oc settings like mine even though you have changed settings in bios it is using the previous settiongs you have cleared!! and the CMOS is the only way to clear them and be able to re-enter them.

maybe the c states are not the cause I don't see any good reason to keep them disabled unless they are the cause of your bsod

maybe when windows 8 is a few more months older and bugs are sorted I might upgrade would you recomend it I don't have a touch screen thanks


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Just thinking that it is still holding a ghosting of the bad oc settings like mine even though you have changed settings in bios it is using the previous settiongs you have cleared!! and the CMOS is the only way to clear them and be able to re-enter them.
> 
> maybe the c states are not the cause I don't see any good reason to keep them disabled unless they are the cause of your bsod
> 
> maybe when windows 8 is a few more months older and bugs are sorted I might upgrade would you recomend it I don't have a touch screen thanks


Yeah that's probably right, windows 8 is fine right now. I'm currently not using a touchscreen device and have no problem what so ever, awesome features like being able to refresh and restore. Not to mention all the small little details like task manager giving you more information. I'd buy windows 8 now seeing as they want to increase the cost to $200.

Also can someone give me a link to overclocking my ram? specifically where I enter my voltage?


----------



## DaGoat

Yes you probably should leave C states enabled or Auto (I have them on Auto) if your problems disappeared after clearing CMOS.


----------



## ivanlabrie

As for ram, try your best without increasing anything but vdimm...Go for 1.5v first and try 2133mhz cl9-10-10-26-1t. Rest on auto...Or better yet, use the ROG presets!
Your best bet is the loose Samsung preset and try 2400mhz with 1.5v. If that doesn't boot bump it to 1.55v and retry, till you reach 1.65v.
After booting with that oc, go and run hyperpi 32m, and if it passes do an IBT max mem 5 pass run.
If it passes then it's most likely stable for 24/7 use.


----------



## DaGoat

As for your RAM i would stronly discourage you from trying an OC if you didn't manage to OC your CPU.

CPU first, then RAM.

It should be noted that the improvement you will have over OC'ing RAM on LGA1155 insignificant.

Furthermore, OC'ing RAM is only really "useful" (as useful as it goes) only after the CPU Overclock.

Nowdays RAM OC's are mostly for benching purpopses and toying, but it won't increase your performance.

Anyway, if you have DDR3-1600, you can OC it by increasing timings and / or voltage. This is not a very simple process (less simple than OC'ing your CPU),I wouldn't go there before you manage to get yourself a stable CPU overclock.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> As for your RAM i would stronly discourage you from trying an OC if you didn't manage to OC your CPU.
> 
> CPU first, then RAM.
> 
> It should be noted that the improvement you will have over OC'ing RAM on LGA1155 insignificant.
> 
> Furthermore, OC'ing RAM is only really "useful" (as useful as it goes) only after the CPU Overclock.
> 
> Nowdays RAM OC's are mostly for benching purpopses and toying, but it won't increase your performance.
> 
> Anyway, if you have DDR3-1600, you can OC it by increasing timings and / or voltage. This is not a very simple process (less simple than OC'ing your CPU),I wouldn't go there before you manage to get yourself a stable CPU overclock.


Thanks for the tips, I bought that low profile Samsung ram that everyone raves about, I'll get on that after I learn to overclock my CPU.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You are absolutely fantastic! Thank you! I'm planning on buying this Thermal Paste I will hopefully be able to overclock in a week.


My temps went 3ºC down when I switched from AS5 to Gelid GC Extreme or Phobya HeGrease (From some 55 to 52ºC in my old Phenom). Don't get AS5, it has cure time, it is too thick, it might reach conductive capability...


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I bought that low profile Samsung ram that everyone raves about, I'll get on that after I learn to overclock my CPU.


If you got that, you can get 1866 or even 2000 easy by just setting it at that in the bios. Extreme tweaker tab> Memory Frequency> set to 1866, save and reboot. Worked for me...


----------



## feznz

just read a thread I am not alone a guessing a few of you still not quite figured it yet as it took me a few weeks after updating bios 1501 to 1604. (1501 is straight out bugged)
I think 704 is the most stable I had no problems but then again I still on a sandy
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)&country=&status=


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> just read a thread I am not alone a guessing a few of you still not quite figured it yet as it took me a few weeks after updating bios 1501 to 1604. (1501 is straight out bugged)
> I think 704 is the most stable I had no problems but then again I still on a sandy
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)&country=&status=


I had that problem several times with my Asus P8Z77-V Pro board, so far it has happened once with my Maximus V Formula. Clearing cmos or flashing bios gets it unstuck. Obviously it is a general Asus bios problem they have yet to address.


----------



## KaiotEch

Hy all. Anyone can help me? I have a problem with V GENE's fan control. I use intel stock cooler and I set this in BIOS(latest):

CPU Fan Profile: Manual
- CPU Upper Temp: 55
- CPU Fan Max: 100%
- CPU Lower Temp: 20
- CPU Fan Min: 20%

The monitor shows the idle CPU fan(~1000rpm), but if I reach 60°C or higher, nothing happens with fan. I installed the Fan Xpert2 prog. and set up the control, but same problem. Please help









I burned with Linx Avx, AIDA64 System stability

Sorry my bad English.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hy all. Anyone can help me? I have a problem with V GENE's fan control. I use intel stock cooler and I set this in BIOS(latest):
> 
> CPU Fan Profile: Manual
> - CPU Upper Temp: 55
> - CPU Fan Max: 100%
> - CPU Lower Temp: 20
> - CPU Fan Min: 20%
> 
> The monitor shows the idle CPU fan(~1000rpm), but if I reach 60°C or higher, nothing happens with fan. I installed the Fan Xpert2 prog. and set up the control, but same problem. Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I burned with Linx Avx, AIDA64 System stability
> 
> Sorry my bad English.


LOL why is it that the people that don't speak English natively, and apologize for their use of it - usually speak better English than those of us that have spoken it all of our lives? (Your English is great, don't apologize)









If you have a PWM fan controller around you could hook the fan to it just to see if you can manually adjust the speed. If not, the first thing I would try is setting the fan profile to auto and see if you can see/hear the fan spin up that way. The second thing I would ask is when you say you reach 60°C - where are you reading this number? It's possible that the value in BIOS is lower - for example if you're reading 60°C with coretemp or similar utiltiy, it might only be showing 54°C as the package temp to the BIOS. What happens when you set the top temp to 45°C?

Beyond that there's the possibility that the fan is actually 'broken' in that the tach wire (the third one - yellow usually I think) is just sending the same signal (1000RPM) regardless of the actual fan speed or the PWM wire is broken and not actually sending the pulses so the fan is operating as a standard 12V fan rather than a 'smart' fan. EDIT: The tach wire is usually GREEN not yellow, and the PWM wire is usually BLUE - oops. (Tach wire is yellow in a regular 12V fan so I confused the two).









All of those are just some guesses but maybe one of them applies in your case. Have you tried connecting a different PWM fan to another header that can be controlled in Fan Xpert? (I think System 1&2 are on my MVE but since you have the smaller board I'm not sure on yours). You might try that and set it to also trigger off the CPU temp and see if you can hear/see it spin up when you reach the target temp.


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL why is it that the people that don't speak English natively, and apologize for their use of it - usually speak better English than those of us that have spoken it all of our lives? (Your English is great, don't apologize)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a PWM fan controller around you could hook the fan to it just to see if you can manually adjust the speed. If not, the first thing I would try is setting the fan profile to auto and see if you can see/hear the fan spin up that way. The second thing I would ask is when you say you reach 60°C - where are you reading this number? It's possible that the value in BIOS is lower - for example if you're reading 60°C with coretemp or similar utiltiy, it might only be showing 54°C as the package temp to the BIOS. What happens when you set the top temp to 45°C?
> 
> Beyond that there's the possibility that the fan is actually 'broken' in that the tach wire (the third one - yellow usually I think) is just sending the same signal (1000RPM) regardless of the actual fan speed or the PWM wire is broken and not actually sending the pulses so the fan is operating as a standard 12V fan rather than a 'smart' fan. EDIT: The tach wire is usually GREEN not yellow, and the PWM wire is usually BLUE - oops. (Tach wire is yellow in a regular 12V fan so I confused the two).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of those are just some guesses but maybe one of them applies in your case. Have you tried connecting a different PWM fan to another header that can be controlled in Fan Xpert? (I think System 1&2 are on my MVE but since you have the smaller board I'm not sure on yours). You might try that and set it to also trigger off the CPU temp and see if you can hear/see it spin up when you reach the target temp.


Hey. Thanks the help and your congratulations. I hope to solved this. Cmos clear, Fan control is default in bios, Fan Xpert 2 auto tuning, run linx, aaaand I heard too, the fan is OK. I have 8GB ram, set the linx 5GB, and fan xpert 2 prog was frozen...


----------



## MsNikita

Hey guys, Add me. I have one:



Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/2669270


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Hey guys, Add me. I have one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/2669270


Added =D The doc may take a few minutes to update.


----------



## InchuzaBANGKOK

Modified in Thailand.
Unfinished


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InchuzaBANGKOK*
> 
> 
> 
> Is your picture inverted or is that board just all backwards?
> Modified in Thailand.
> Unfinished


----------



## InchuzaBANGKOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*


Photo from MAC


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InchuzaBANGKOK*
> 
> Photo from MAC


Umm... Photos?


----------



## Ardalista

Hey all one of my friends (Anzac) is in for mod of the month... if you have not done so already please go and review the nominees and vote.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1344450/january-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Hey all one of my friends (Anzac) is in for mod of the month... if you have not done so already please go and review the nominees and vote.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1344450/january-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now


That's a bit off topic


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Hey all one of my friends (Anzac) is in for mod of the month... if you have not done so already please go and review the nominees and vote.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1344450/january-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now


Yeah that's a bit spammy but thank you for reminding everyone.

Just a reminder, it's fine to go a bit off topic but please try to keep the conversation on the motherboards.


----------



## cloppy007

Please multiply the clockspeed of your CPU by 1000 (in your sig), my eyes are bleeding


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Please multiply the clockspeed of your CPU by 1000 (in your sig), my eyes are bleeding


To be honest, I had to take a double take at what in the worlds you're talking about.


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Hi I have been trying to use a negative offset for my 2700k overclock with no success.

LLC set to Ultra High gives around 1.58 under load. Knowing my chip needs less than 1.44v for 5ghz I input -.1 which immediately shows up in red in the BIOS. I can't boot into windows even with -.025 offset.

Sorry if this has been asked before but am I missing something? :s


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Please multiply the clockspeed of your CPU by 1000 (in your sig), my eyes are bleeding


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> To be honest, I had to take a double take at what in the worlds you're talking about.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Haha, I've been meaning to update that, thanks for the reminder


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Hi I have been trying to use a negative offset for my 2700k overclock with no success.
> 
> LLC set to Ultra High gives around 1.58 under load. Knowing my chip needs less than 1.44v for 5ghz I input -.1 which immediately shows up in red in the BIOS. I can't boot into windows even with -.025 offset.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but am I missing something? :s


----------



## thelude

Hey guys,

When I start up my PC I get an CPU fan error. I have to go into the bios and reboot and then it works fine. I'm using the CM Hyper Evo 212 (temporary). When I had the stock Intel cooler I did not notice this problem. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks,


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelude*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> When I start up my PC I get an CPU fan error. I have to go into the bios and reboot and then it works fine. I'm using the CM Hyper Evo 212 (temporary). When I had the stock Intel cooler I did not notice this problem. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks,


I'm assuming you can see the fan is spinning...

Is the error related to fan speed? check the monitoring options within the bios and see if you can make an adjustment.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Hi I have been trying to use a negative offset for my 2700k overclock with no success.
> 
> LLC set to Ultra High gives around 1.58 under load. Knowing my chip needs less than 1.44v for 5ghz I input -.1 which immediately shows up in red in the BIOS. I can't boot into windows even with -.025 offset.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but am I missing something? :s


I have not had a Sandy chip before but with Ivy:
Offset = manual vCore (what you type in BIOS) - most common VID under load

What is your VID under load while using a manual vCore?


----------



## feznz

Originally Posted by thelude

Hey guys,

When I start up my PC I get an CPU fan error. I have to go into the bios and reboot and then it works fine. I'm using the CM Hyper Evo 212 (temporary). When I had the stock Intel cooler I did not notice this problem. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> I'm assuming you can see the fan is spinning...
> 
> Is the error related to fan speed? check the monitoring options within the bios and see if you can make an adjustment.


I had that too slightly faulty fan set warn if rpm is lower than600rpm but you can change the threashold to 200rpm just the fan is taking too long to spin to normal rpm


----------



## thelude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Originally Posted by thelude
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> When I start up my PC I get an CPU fan error. I have to go into the bios and reboot and then it works fine. I'm using the CM Hyper Evo 212 (temporary). When I had the stock Intel cooler I did not notice this problem. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks,
> I had that too slightly faulty fan set warn if rpm is lower than600rpm but you can change the threashold to 200rpm just the fan is taking too long to spin to normal rpm


Do I change the threshold in the bios?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Hi I have been trying to use a negative offset for my 2700k overclock with no success.
> 
> LLC set to Ultra High gives around 1.58 under load. Knowing my chip needs less than 1.44v for 5ghz I input -.1 which immediately shows up in red in the BIOS. I can't boot into windows even with -.025 offset.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but am I missing something? :s


What's your VID at 5ghz? You can read it in CoreTemp (use fixed mode) and then report back.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Here is a basic template:
> 
> When not indicated, leave at default.
> 
> *EXTREME TWEAKING TAB:*
> 
> CPU LVL UP: DISABLED
> AI OC TUNER: XMP
> XMP: PROFILE 1
> BCLK: 100.00 (*NEVER* mess with BCLK for starters. *ALWAYS* leave it to 100.00)
> Turbo Ratio: By ALL CORES
> By All Cores: 45 (for a 4.5Ghz OC)
> PLL OVERVOLTAGE; DISABLED (*VERY important*)
> Mem Freq: your memory (DDR3 1600?)
> Extreme Tweaking; DISABLED
> SPI; DISABLED
> EPU: DISABLED
> 
> CPU Power:
> CPU Ratio: AUTO
> Intel Speedstep: ENABLED
> Turbo Mode: ENABLED
> 
> DIGI POWER CONTROL:
> CPU Load Line Calibration: ULTRA HIGH
> 
> CPU V Frequency: MANUAL
> CPU Fixed Frequency: 350
> 
> CPU Power Phase: Extreme
> CPU Current: 140%
> 
> Extreme OC: DISABLED
> CPU Voltage: Manual
> CPU Manual Voltage: 1.30v (For starters, as a test)
> CPU Spread Spectrum: DISABLED
> 
> *ADVANCED TAB*
> 
> CPU Config:
> 
> Intel Thermal Monitor: ENABLED
> Active Processor Cores: ALL
> 
> This is just a starters. There is a lot of fine tuning afterwards, with the VCCIO, VCCSA, PPL, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ///
> *EDIT:* Added CPU Spread Spectrum and changed CPU Level Up.


Is this supposed to help reaching a higher overclock? If I disable the above BIOS settings is it in any way unsafe? Where did you get these overclocking settings? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just unsure.


----------



## Am3Y

PPL HAVING MAXIMUS V FORMULA PLZZ SHARE YOUR ROG LOGO STICKER PHOto...
I NEED IY URGENTLY... I HAVEN'T GOT IT.. HAV TO SHOW IT TO MY DEALER. ..
PLZZ GUY SHARE IT ASAP


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Is this supposed to help reaching a higher overclock? If I disable the above BIOS settings is it in any way unsafe? Where did you get these overclocking settings? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just unsure.


No, I posted this for an OC up to ~4.7Ghz max. For 4.8 and beyond, you have to

- ENABLE PLL Overvolting

and

- DISABLE all Cstates, and C1, C3, C6, etc.

Also, probably

- ENABLE Xtreme Tweaking and a couple of functions like that.


----------



## Am3Y

Guys I got maximus v formula mobo as a replacement for sabertooth z77. ..
Guys
There is a extra 4pin power required for cpu...
Is it necessary to connect dat or the default 8pin iz enough ??
M having h100 n planning to OC
Psu CM silent pro 700W 80+Bronze


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guys I got maximus v formula mobo as a replacement for sabertooth z77. ..
> Guys
> There is a extra 4pin power required for cpu...
> Is it necessary to connect dat or the default 8pin iz enough ??
> M having h100 n planning to OC
> Psu CM silent pro 700W 80+Bronze


8Pin is more than enough for standard OC'n. The 4 pin is for extreme OC'n.... You're good!


----------



## HITMAN YJK

HI Guys its me *HITMAN YJK* From pakistan


----------



## Pieterbouw

Nice







what is your secret for 5ghz


----------



## HITMAN YJK

thanks bro simple gotta good chip and i can play with bios settings of maximus


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITMAN YJK*
> 
> HI Guys its me *HITMAN YJK* From pakistan


Wow, impressive MaxxMem score, and memory overclock. Default speed is 2000, right?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

quick question before i blow a wad of money. put the board in and have one of those "o crap" moments

Can you fit 3 660Ti's in this board with a Asus Xonar STX soundcard.
As i see the 3rd PCIe16x slot is dead close to the pcie x4 slot
and if i cant can i just put it in the 4th slot instead and use ribbon sli bridges

o and its a V Extreme im going for
Thanks


----------



## HITMAN YJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Wow, impressive MaxxMem score, and memory overclock. Default speed is 2000, right?


thanks bro ... yeap default speed is 2000mhz


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> quick question before i blow a wad of money. put the board in and have one of those "o crap" moments
> 
> Can you fit 3 660Ti's in this board with a Asus Xonar STX soundcard.
> As i see the 3rd PCIe16x slot is dead close to the pcie x4 slot
> and if i cant can i just put it in the 4th slot instead and use ribbon sli bridges
> 
> o and its a V Extreme im going for
> Thanks


If they are dual slot cards then yeah you will be fine, those boards were designed to accomodate 4 cards after all









You can use the 1st 3 red slots for the gfx then the 4th for the sound


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> If they are dual slot cards then yeah you will be fine, those boards were designed to accomodate 4 cards after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the 1st 3 red slots for the gfx then the 4th for the sound


Yes but the STX isn't PCIE 16x slot its the black pcie x4 on the board

will they fit that close together with the 3rd card in the 3rd slot


----------



## Ardalista

yeah pci-e x1 x2 and x4 cards all work fine in a x16 slot..

all the cards will fit unless you have 2.5 or 3 slot cards then you will have problerms


----------



## HITMAN YJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> quick question before i blow a wad of money. put the board in and have one of those "o crap" moments
> 
> Can you fit 3 660Ti's in this board with a Asus Xonar STX soundcard.
> As i see the 3rd PCIe16x slot is dead close to the pcie x4 slot
> and if i cant can i just put it in the 4th slot instead and use ribbon sli bridges
> 
> o and its a V Extreme im going for
> Thanks


three cards are possible but sound card will not fit in


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITMAN YJK*
> 
> three cards are possible but sound card will not fit in


Ahhh, you've got to be tripping..

How can it accomodate 4 x gfx cards but not 3 gfx cards and a sound card?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So i can use the 4th red slot for the sound card. First im hearing of it


----------



## Ardalista

red slot is pci-e x16

this can fix pci-e x1 cards

can also fit pci-e x2 cards

and can also fit pci-e x4 cards.

obviously you wont get the full x16 speeds in this case of a x4 card it will be at x4 speeds.. but it will work as it uses the same interface.

the only time you will have difficulties is putting an x16 card into a x4 slot.. obviouslyy it wont fit, but i have seen reports of someone cutting the end off the slot to open it up and they have successfully used a larger card in a smaller slot.

if you want to validate my answer google "pci-e x4 card in pci-e x16 slot" and you will see this has been covered many times already.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Epic win thanks £300 here it goes


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> red slot is pci-e x16
> 
> this can fix pci-e x1 cards
> 
> can also fit pci-e x2 cards
> 
> and can also fit pci-e x4 cards.
> 
> obviously you wont get the full x16 speeds in this case of a x4 card it will be at x4 speeds.. but it will work as it uses the same interface.
> 
> the only time you will have difficulties is putting an x16 card into a x4 slot.. obviouslyy it wont fit, but i have seen reports of someone cutting the end off the slot to open it up and they have successfully used a larger card in a smaller slot.
> 
> if you want to validate my answer google "pci-e x4 card in pci-e x16 slot" and you will see this has been covered many times already.


Instead of 660ti x3 get hd7970 x2
Or 680x2
Dat would b better


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, quick one...

Do you think I can get away with painting or sticking some carbon fiber vinyl over my southbridge heatsink?
I don't really like the ROG logo and I plan on doing a bit of case modding till I get my new cpu (bored, no main rig atm)


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, quick one...
> 
> Do you think I can get away with painting or sticking some carbon fiber vinyl over my southbridge heatsink?
> I don't really like the ROG logo and I plan on doing a bit of case modding till I get my new cpu (bored, no main rig atm)


If you do it with caution not to damage the electronics, of course you can paint it; no problem, any heatsink.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not gonna touch the black vrm ones...southbridge should remain cold I guess.
I was planning on doing it in black as well, but will have to research which paint will hold better with the temp changes.
Thanks!


----------



## thelude

Hey guys, couple of questions.

a) Can i connect two fans to one header using a splitter?
b) How come you can't control the CPU_OPT fan in Fan Xpert?
(when I connect a fan to that header it goes on full rpm)

Thanks again,


----------



## Essenbe

Unless I am mistaken, the CPU_OPT header is a 4 pin header. Most fans are 3 pin fans and don't use the 4th pin. The 4th pin enables monitoring and control of the fan. If the 4th pin is not used, the fan runs 100%.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelude*
> 
> Hey guys, couple of questions.
> 
> a) Can i connect two fans to one header using a splitter?
> b) How come you can't control the CPU_OPT fan in Fan Xpert?
> (when I connect a fan to that header it goes on full rpm)
> 
> Thanks again,


A) Generally yes, but be careful you don't exceed the wattage, this wall vary from fan to fan.
B) Don't know.. Asus forums might be more helpful for that one.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITMAN YJK*
> 
> HI Guys its me *HITMAN YJK* From pakistan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, if you would like to join the club please upload a picture of your motherboard.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Hello. I'd like to join the club AND I have a question.

First here is a picture of my Motherboard. I'll edit this post with a CPU-Z shot once the build is finished or is able to boot into Windows



Second is my question. I already made a separate thread so I'll just share the link.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1357800/asus-maximus-v-formula-and-5vsb

Edit:

Here is my cpuz screenshot


----------



## HITMAN YJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Ahhh, you've got to be tripping..
> 
> How can it accomodate 4 x gfx cards but not 3 gfx cards and a sound card?


well i always prefer 1 gpu but now iam planning for sli or crossfire in near future


----------



## HITMAN YJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Hello. I'd like to join the club AND I have a question.
> 
> First here is a picture of my Motherboard. I'll edit this post with a CPU-Z shot once the build is finished or is able to boot into Windows
> 
> 
> 
> Second is my question. I already made a separate thread so I'll just share the link.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1357800/asus-maximus-v-formula-and-5vsb


congrats brother awesome purchase


----------



## HITMAN YJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Very nice, if you would like to join the club please upload a picture of your motherboard.


sorry for that .... here is mine


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Hello. I'd like to join the club AND I have a question.
> 
> First here is a picture of my Motherboard. I'll edit this post with a CPU-Z shot once the build is finished or is able to boot into Windows
> 
> 
> 
> Second is my question. I already made a separate thread so I'll just share the link.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1357800/asus-maximus-v-formula-and-5vsb


So I spoke with a customer service rep and they told me (after talking with their lead engineer) that those lights should go out after the pc is turned off. Mine is still on likely due to some "residual" voltage.

I haven't waited too long, maybe a minute or two, but the lights were still on. Can anyone confirm or deny that all of the lights do turn off when the computer has turned off? Turned of as in, shut down. The power supply still has power on and is plugged in.

Thanks!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> So I spoke with a customer service rep and they told me (after talking with their lead engineer) that those lights should go out after the pc is turned off. Mine is still on likely due to some "residual" voltage.
> 
> I haven't waited too long, maybe a minute or two, but the lights were still on. Can anyone confirm or deny that all of the lights do turn off when the computer has turned off? Turned of as in, shut down. The power supply still has power on and is plugged in.
> 
> Thanks!


I have an MVF and the red logo and led lighting on the left of the mobo stay on when I shut down. You can turn them off completely in the BIOS. I don't know how to have them on when using the computer but off when you shut down unless you shut off the power supply.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have an MVF and the red logo and led lighting on the left of the mobo stay on when I shut down. You can turn them off completely in the BIOS. I don't know how to have them on when using the computer but off when you shut down unless you shut off the power supply.


I was afraid of that. Seems like they were just pushing me off the phone.

Thanks for confirming!


----------



## usoldier

Anyone having problems with latest 1604 bios getting turbo multipliers getting stuck, and needing a clr Cmos to get it working again?

I know iam not the only one having this problem so i was wondering if anyone here has that problem too.

Link to Rog forums of more users having the same problem.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28915-Maximus-5-Gene-Turbo-not-working-and-settings-not-saving.&country=&status=

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)/page5


----------



## Dreamxtreme

OK just installed my and I'm getting code55 but NY ram works fine in A2 and B2 just not A1 and B1

Any guesses? Same spec below except the motherboard of course


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> OK just installed my and I'm getting code55 but NY ram works fine in A2 and B2 just not A1 and B1
> 
> Any guesses? Same spec below except the motherboard of course


I had the same problem, turn out one wasn't seated correctly. I'm not a fan of the memory slots with one moveable and one stationary clip.

If not that, check for bent cpu pins. That's what I read when I was having problems anyway.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Sorry B1 and B2 work fine just not A1 A2


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Anyone having problems with latest 1604 bios getting turbo multipliers getting stuck, and needing a clr Cmos to get it working again?
> 
> I know iam not the only one having this problem so i was wondering if anyone here has that problem too.
> 
> Link to Rog forums of more users having the same problem.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28915-Maximus-5-Gene-Turbo-not-working-and-settings-not-saving.&country=&status=
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)/page5


I am having that problem too generally I am finding it only happens after a slightly bad oc ie 6hrs stable in prime 95


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Anyone having problems with latest 1604 bios getting turbo multipliers getting stuck, and needing a clr Cmos to get it working again?
> 
> I know iam not the only one having this problem so i was wondering if anyone here has that problem too.
> 
> Link to Rog forums of more users having the same problem.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28915-Maximus-5-Gene-Turbo-not-working-and-settings-not-saving.&country=&status=
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)/page5


Yes i am having same problem, or i should say i was. I reset everything and am just running stock with -105 offset for lower voltages for now, gave up trying for 4.5-4.6 stable until they fix this issue. I hope they do, or i'll be selling this board and buying a UP7, or selling the whole shebang when haswell gets here. This is horrible how Asus won't even admit there's a problem.


----------



## Am3Y

Guys is there any sleeved extension cable for usb 3.0 (internal)


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guys is there any sleeved extension cable for usb 3.0 (internal)


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14029/cab-544/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_Internal_USB_Extension_Cable_-_30cm_-_Red_BFA-MSC-IUSB30RK-RP.html?tl=g2c539s1558

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16615/cab-1006/FrozenCPU_USB_30_20-Pin_Internal_Extension_Cable_-_16_FCUC-02.html?tl=g2c539s1558

sorry not braided


----------



## KaiotEch

Hey all. Which cooler do you use on V GENE? I don't think water. Thx


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hey all. Which cooler do you use on V GENE? I don't think water. Thx


There's quite a few coolers you can use, the only thing that can hold you back is the case you are useing. I personally use an H80 which is great for small cases because it uses a 120 rad but if your on a budget I suggest getting a CM 212 if you have the space. If you aren't on a budget I suggest looking at a Noctua NH-D14 or a Thermalright SILVER ARROW, all great alternatives to WC.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Yes i am having same problem, or i should say i was. I reset everything and am just running stock with -105 offset for lower voltages for now, gave up trying for 4.5-4.6 stable until they fix this issue. I hope they do, or i'll be selling this board and buying a UP7, or selling the whole shebang when haswell gets here. This is horrible how Asus won't even admit there's a problem.


So depressing ill probably try to sell my motherboard now, no point in rma.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Sorry B1 and B2 work fine just not A1 A2


I think this is/was a common problem. From what I've read online, you're due for an RMA

http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-14267.html?s=e80697a3806e3076458bc2d72fd6ee53


----------



## Dzuks

Just some details of my moderate 4.5 overclock. 4.7 was also stable at 1.26. Tell me what you think.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Just some details of my moderate 4.5 overclock. 4.7 was also stable at 1.26. Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks to me like you have yourself a nice chip! Congratulations


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Looks to me like you have yourself a nice chip! Congratulations


Thanks!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, you know how even though you don't have a cpu fan connected its still enabled in the bios? If I don't have the mpci adapter installed is it still enabled?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, you know how even though you don't have a cpu fan connected its still enabled in the bios? If I don't have the mpci adapter installed is it still enabled?


IIRC it is not enabled... I can't really remember when I first build my rig - because I didn't have it installed then - but it seems that the selections were not present without it. I'll let you know for sure soon because I'm going to take it back out. I'm not using WiFi and I already have a bluetooth dongle attached to the USB port on my monitor since that's way closer to my keyboard and mouse than the motherboard is... by like 10 feet almost!

It shouldn't make much difference at all - but why have hardware (and more importantly drivers) in my install that aren't useful for anything?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, you know how even though you don't have a cpu fan connected its still enabled in the bios? If I don't have the mpci adapter installed is it still enabled?


In the bios options I found onboard wifi and blutetooth is enabled in the options by default and I've not installed the mpci card into my board.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> IIRC it is not enabled... I can't really remember when I first build my rig - because I didn't have it installed then - but it seems that the selections were not present without it. I'll let you know for sure soon because I'm going to take it back out. I'm not using WiFi and I already have a bluetooth dongle attached to the USB port on my monitor since that's way closer to my keyboard and mouse than the motherboard is... by like 10 feet almost!
> 
> It shouldn't make much difference at all - but why have hardware (and more importantly drivers) in my install that aren't useful for anything?


Completely agree, looking forward to your response.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> In the bios options I found onboard wifi and blutetooth is enabled in the options by default and I've not installed the mpci card into my board.


Interesting, would you know where I can find this option to disable it?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Completely agree, looking forward to your response.
> Interesting, would you know where I can find this option to disable it?


Off the top of my head.. advanced - integrated peripherals


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Off the top of my head.. advanced - integrated peripherals


Maybe it's Advance > SATA Configuration > External SATA? it was set to auto I just disabled it.


----------



## Ardalista

I would have thought thats the esata ports on the back.

im at work right now so can't check mine till i get home.. but different board probably has different options


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> I would have thought thats the esata ports on the back.
> 
> im at work right now so can't check mine till i get home.. but different board probably has different options


Hmm, it was unchangeable. There was just an option to disable External Sata on top of mPCI.. maybe you can't access it unless it's actually installed? At least for the GENE.


----------



## Essenbe

Try Advanced > On Board devices


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Okay, I was able to get some screen shots, as you see Sata Configuration has a mPCIe option but it's unchangable. While I'm not sure if it's in Onboard Devices at all?


----------



## KaiotEch

Can someone help me in undervoltage? I have 2500k, and i would like to undervolt it. Which parameters needs to set?


----------



## IronAge

Got some nice fans for my Prolimatech Mega Shadow for better memory module clearance and cooling:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=prolimatech_sleek_vorp9u6j.jpg

Prolimatech Sleek Vortex ... excellent bearing ... lower temps with one Sleek Vortex fan @ ~800 than with one 120 mm fan @ ~1400 rpm.









(removed the second one since i got a whistle noice with the sleek vortex pulling air)


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Okay, I was able to get some screen shots, as you see Sata Configuration has a mPCIe option but it's unchangable. While I'm not sure if it's in Onboard Devices at all?


Yeah your BIOS options are different to mine, which are as follows.





As you can see it shows enabled yet I've never connected the mpcie card to the board.


----------



## Essenbe

Yes, that's what my MVE looks like in on board devices. I talked to Asus tech support, they said for the card to work the bluetooth and wireless had to be enabled there, and drivers installed. But, then again, maybe that's why it is in RMA right now, for the second time.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Can someone help me in undervoltage? I have 2500k, and i would like to undervolt it. Which parameters needs to set?


Go into bios, set cpu voltage to offset, offset mode sign to -, and start incrementally taking voltage off til it won't boot any more. then bump it back up a notch. then do a quick 10 runbenchmark with ibt. if it passes, do a 50run pass. If not go back to bios bump up another notch. Repeat until stable at lowest voltage possible.


----------



## one80

I'm having the same trouble saving the multi settings with my MVG.

Have tried BIOS 1408 and 1604 now.

Very disappointing from Asus and their premium line up...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> I'm having the same trouble saving the multi settings with my MVG.
> 
> Have tried BIOS 1408 and 1604 now.
> 
> Very disappointing from Asus and their premium line up...


It is not only that your settings in BIOS don't always carry through, I have seen times when everything appears to work, but it causes instability. As in do a stability test and fail in a few hours, then reflash bios, test again and all the sudden you can go 18 hours stress testing without issues. You thought the bios was OK as in it didn't exhibit the normal problems people see, but in fact it was not OK. I am not even sure Asus is admitting there is a problem or even working on a fix.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> I'm having the same trouble saving the multi settings with my MVG.
> 
> Have tried BIOS 1408 and 1604 now.
> 
> Very disappointing from Asus and their premium line up...


COMMON PROBLEM ASUS DENYS 1408 is extremly unstable 1604 is ok but setting not saving bios settings is a problem

My workaround is use cmos and enter settings once they will hold unless you start changing them again then you need to use the cmos again
It happens more likely if using a slightly unstable oc
Or 704 bios seems to be the most stable from reports


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Go into bios, set cpu voltage to offset, offset mode sign to -, and start incrementally taking voltage off til it won't boot any more. then bump it back up a notch. then do a quick 10 runbenchmark with ibt. if it passes, do a 50run pass. If not go back to bios bump up another notch. Repeat until stable at lowest voltage possible.


Thanks your help. I set it 0,105 and IBT shows:


-0,170 is over. I got BlackScreen at 0,175. I used 0,170 and ASUS Console wrote: Warning VCore 0,4V. What was that?


----------



## Shreve

What is the easiest way to go from the processor maxing out at 3.9 ghz on a i7-3700k to something slightly higher like 4.0 or 4.2?

Not interested in messing around with voltages or anything like that....

Just wondered if there was quick setting that would get me some free performance without having to go through a bunch of tweaking and testing

Thanks guys


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shreve*
> 
> What is the easiest way to go from the processor maxing out at 3.9 ghz on a i7-3700k to something slightly higher like 4.0 or 4.2?
> 
> Not interested in messing around with voltages or anything like that....
> 
> Just wondered if there was quick setting that would get me some free performance without having to go through a bunch of tweaking and testing
> 
> Thanks guys


Turbo EVO would allow you to O/C to 4.2 but it's not going to be as optimal as it could be.

BTW. fill in your sig to give people a better idea of your setup so it's easier to provide assistance.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I think this is/was a common problem. From what I've read online, you're due for an RMA
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-14267.html?s=e80697a3806e3076458bc2d72fd6ee53


Ended up taking it back to the shop and they blamed me for the bent pins and wouldn't even offer a discount on another one .good thing i bought it on the card and can dispute it as faulty on arrival. And im not sure but the cpu was behaving odd so a mate is looking at it and i bought another in the mean time. All working well however im finding the whole speed of the pc to be a tad slower then the sabertooth Z77 and my cpu isnt great at overclocking.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Thanks your help. I set it 0,105 and IBT shows:
> 
> 
> -0,170 is over. I got BlackScreen at 0,175. I used 0,170 and ASUS Console wrote: Warning VCore 0,4V. What was that?


Probably warning you that vcore was too low to boot. .4v is pretty low....







mine runs at .960v on idle, 1.136 on load with a -.105 offset voltage.


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Probably warning you that vcore was too low to boot. .4v is pretty low....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine runs at .960v on idle, 1.136 on load with a -.105 offset voltage.


I set back -0.165 and now 0.824-0.832 IDLE, 1.104 max LOAD. I was watching the RealTemp and the temperature not changed critically... 82°C --> ~78° with stock cooler.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Wow how crap is the AI Suite


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> I'm having the same trouble saving the multi settings with my MVG.
> 
> Have tried BIOS 1408 and 1604 now.
> 
> Very disappointing from Asus and their premium line up...


Threads for you to read up

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039603213&posted=1#post1039603213

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread...untry=&status=

Nothing we can do but wait for Asus to fix it :/


----------



## johnnyw

Got Maximus IV Gene yesterday but start to think its DOA









Even with only cpu and single ram stick installed it just wont turn on. Soundchip, power/reset lights are on & go led is blinking all the time but when i push power button nothing happens,just wont boot at all, not even fans turn on.

Things tried so far

- Tried it outside case to make sure its not shorted
- tried with 3 different ram sticks ( crucial from sig rig, 1333mhz kingston value + g.skill ripjaws x 2133mhz)
- another psu ( xfx 650w)
- Checked socket pins
- removed battery for half hour
- used boxed cooler

Any ideas so should i just send it back?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

plugged in both the 20pin and the 4 pin on the northbridge?


----------



## Ardalista

Does it have an 8 pin cpu connector?


----------



## johnnyw

Offcourse 24 & 8 pin power connectors were connected with both psu:s i tried with it.


----------



## Ardalista

try one stick of ram in slot furthest from cpu


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> try one stick of ram in slot furthest from cpu


As said in my first post tried now 3 different ram sticks from different kits which all all verfied working, makes not difference which slot i put it at.


----------



## Ardalista

gl with that then


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Got Maximus IV Gene yesterday but start to think its DOA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with only cpu and single ram stick installed it just wont turn on. Soundchip, power/reset lights are on & go led is blinking all the time but when i push power button nothing happens,just wont boot at all, not even fans turn on.
> 
> Things tried so far
> 
> - Tried it outside case to make sure its not shorted
> - tried with 3 different ram sticks ( crucial from sig rig, 1333mhz kingston value + g.skill ripjaws x 2133mhz)
> - another psu ( xfx 650w)
> - Checked socket pins
> - removed battery for half hour
> - used boxed cooler
> 
> Any ideas so should i just send it back?


Did you actually press the GO button it is there to automatically configure memory of older or newer type to ensure boot
I am not sure if you just press it or hold it down


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Did you actually press the GO button it is there to automatically configure memory of older or newer type to ensure boot
> I am not sure if you just press it or hold it down


Go led was blinking from the firts time i turned psu on, since that i have tried to push &hold it but didnt make any difference..


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Go led was blinking from the firts time i turned psu on, since that i have tried to push &hold it but didnt make any difference..


Dam looks like a Rma to me only one other thought that is the power button is faulty did you try try the front header connection and short the power pins there?
The fact no fans etc makes it look like a faulty board to me usually even with no ram installed the board will attempt to post


----------



## johnnyw

Ye i think i pretty much solved it that board is dead, just went to local store and picked up cheapest board they had ( asrock z77 pro3) and booted up fine.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Ye i think i pretty much solved it that board is dead, just went to local store and picked up cheapest board they had ( asrock z77 pro3) and booted up fine.


that got to suck but then again I had the an issue with my Asus Striker ii formula so solved it by buying a new board as had no other way of checking it but in the end I glad I did as the rma in the end took 2 months as it took so long to revise the board.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> that got to suck but then again I had the an issue with my Asus Striker ii formula so solved it by buying a new board as had no other way of checking it but in the end I glad I did as the rma in the end took 2 months as it took so long to revise the board.


Ye it does suck bigtime, had to cancel case order (TJ08-E) to be able to buy this temp mobo, really cant be several weeks completely without computer so didint really have choice. Allready wasted so much money to pc parts in last weeks so it really makes me bit angry when buying relatively high end produckt like MVG and then quality control is this poor.

Did bit of googling and found out that there is quite a lot MVG boards that are dead on arrival or has all kind of strange post issues


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Ye it does suck bigtime, had to cancel case order (TJ08-E) to be able to buy this temp mobo, really cant be several weeks completely without computer so didint really have choice. Allready wasted so much money to pc parts in last weeks so it really makes me bit angry when buying relatively high end produckt like MVG and then quality control is this poor.
> 
> Did bit of googling and found out that there is quite a lot MVG boards that are dead on arrival or has all kind of strange post issues


Unfortunately, that is analogous to my research regarding the MVF boards as well. In hindsight I believe it's much more of a general production issue coupled with a general firmware issue and applies somewhat evenly to all boards. What led me to my decision to go with the MVE despite having no intention of going over 2 GPUs on-board was the belief (not necessarily a logical one I might add) that a higher level of QC would occur on the flagship of the series than on the cheaper versions.

As time has gone on and I've read more reviews and issues on their forums (and on this one) I think that may have been partially correct. I also think the relative dearth of poor reviews and/or problems with the MVE boards is simply a result of a smaller body of users - and that were as many MVE's sold as MVF and MVG boards... the ratio of "good" experiences to "bad" ones would be very similar.

I'm glad I don't have any real issues with mine, but I'm not figuring on it making it in the "long haul" either - especially considering the fact that I've had 3 other ASUS boards of recent manufacture either fail completely or develop strange irratic issues - especially in extended chipset functionailty (USB ports, SATA ports, PCI slots, etc...).


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Hey guys, I want in! Here is my mobo photo along with my screen name.


----------



## DOM.

MVG owners what bios are yall running I'm ln 1204 something like that been hearing bad things about the newer ones have limited max volts had a buddy's bios chip corrupted

Have no need to update but might lol

Also the thing I notice on the splash screen it went from a red one to the black one from 1204 after


----------



## InchuzaBANGKOK

Compleat


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Hey guys, I want in! Here is my mobo photo along with my screen name.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InchuzaBANGKOK*
> 
> Compleat
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added to the club







The doc may take a minute to update.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Added to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc may take a minute to update.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> MVG owners what bios are yall running I'm ln 1204 something like that been hearing bad things about the newer ones have limited max volts had a buddy's bios chip corrupted
> 
> Have no need to update but might lol
> 
> Also the thing I notice on the splash screen it went from a red one to the black one from 1204 after


I use the latest beta found at kingpincooling.com
Best bios for benching...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InchuzaBANGKOK*
> 
> Compleat


Awesome rig and results!!!


----------



## usoldier

Quote from Asus Moderator on Rog Forums

*What I can confirm is that the bios engineers have received the notification of the user issues with this bios. I got written confirmation yesterday (8 hours ago)*


----------



## Dzuks

Why do people rush into bios updates though? If the information contained in a bios release has nothing that you're looking for in that update, just leave it be. Smdh


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Why do people rush into bios updates though? If the information contained in a bios release has nothing that you're looking for in that update, just leave it be. Smdh


Probably because what it says description?

MAXIMUS V GENE BIOS 1604
*Improve system stability*.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Probably because what it says description?
> 
> MAXIMUS V GENE BIOS 1604
> *Improve system stability*.


Was your system suffering from any instability issues prior to doing the bios update?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd stick to the latest beta bios unless you're using Win 8.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Was your system suffering from any instability issues prior to doing the bios update?


It was ive even hasked for help on this thread about data corruption, think it was down to my SSD ive changed it and never happended again.


----------



## Faithh

I'm planning to SLI 2x gtx 680's dc2t with the maximus v extreme but I just want to leave a pci express slot free for better cooling.

Like this:

Slot1: gtx 680 dc2t @ cpu controller -> pci express 2.0 x16
Slot4: gtx 680 dc2t @ plx chip -> pci express 3.0 x8

Would it work? And are the lanes theory correct?

Edit: Should be slot 4 instead of slot 3, my mistake


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> I'm planning to SLI 2x gtx 680's dc2t with the maximus v extreme but I just want to leave a pci express slot free for better cooling.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Slot1: gtx 680 dc2t @ cpu controller -> pci express 2.0 x16
> Slot3: gtx 680 dc2t @ plx chip -> pci express 3.0 x8
> 
> Would it work? And are the lanes theory correct?


I don't know if it will work. I tried it on my formula with 670's and it didn't recognize one of the cards. Once I moved it up to the other 3.0 slot, it recognized it.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I don't know if it will work. I tried it on my formula with 670's and it didn't recognize one of the cards. Once I moved it up to the other 3.0 slot, it recognized it.


The slot you putted is the 3rd one right? Thought this slot takes his lanes from the cpu?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> The slot you putted is the 3rd one right? Thought this slot takes his lanes from the cpu?


I had one in the first and one in the third.


----------



## Ardalista

On the Maximus V formula the 1st and 2nd slot must be used for SLI, the 3rd slot is only used for tri x/fire

On the Maximus V Extreme you can use any of the 4 slots and bridge the cards for sli


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> I'm planning to SLI 2x gtx 680's dc2t with the maximus v extreme but I just want to leave a pci express slot free for better cooling.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Slot1: gtx 680 dc2t @ cpu controller -> pci express 2.0 x16
> Slot4: gtx 680 dc2t @ plx chip -> pci express 3.0 x8
> 
> Would it work? And are the lanes theory correct?
> 
> Edit: Should be slot 4 instead of slot 3, my mistake


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> On the Maximus V formula the 1st and 2nd slot must be used for SLI, the 3rd slot is only used for tri x/fire
> 
> On the Maximus V Extreme you can use any of the 4 slots and bridge the cards for sli


There's your answer +rep


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> On the Maximus V formula the 1st and 2nd slot must be used for SLI, the 3rd slot is only used for tri x/fire
> 
> On the Maximus V Extreme you can use any of the 4 slots and bridge the cards for sli


Well using a gtx 680 dc2t on the first slot which is running on PCI Express 2.0 (SB cpu) for me with x16 and in the 4th slot (according to the manual it's x8). What would happen with those lanes?

A) Lanes from the cpu pcix controller are going to be shared into x8 x8 at 2.0
B) 1st slot running at 2.0 x16 and 4th slot running at 3.0 x8 -> which runs from plx chip

Option B would suit me lovely so I basically don't even need an IB chip..


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Well using a gtx 680 dc2t on the first slot which is running on PCI Express 2.0 (SB cpu) for me with x16 and in the 4th slot (according to the manual it's x8). What would happen with those lanes?
> 
> A) Lanes from the cpu pcix controller are going to be shared into x8 x8 at 2.0
> B) 1st slot running at 2.0 x16 and 4th slot running at 3.0 x8 -> which runs from plx chip
> 
> Option B would suit me lovely so I basically don't even need an IB chip..


Option B won't run at 3.0 without IB


----------



## tecuarenta

Anyone having problems with usb devices initialitation? I have a MVF and my mouse and keyboard LED's start blinking when I start the pc and windows loads. Can't type or move cursor


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> Anyone having problems with usb devices initialitation? I have a MVF and my mouse and keyboard LED's start blinking when I start the pc and windows loads. Can't type or move cursor


what usb ports are you using ? Have you installed the mb drivers ?


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> what usb ports are you using ? Have you installed the mb drivers ?


Motherboard drivers intalled ofc.



It doesn't happen 100% of times. But its annoyingly often.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> Anyone having problems with usb devices initialitation? I have a MVF and my mouse and keyboard LED's start blinking when I start the pc and windows loads. Can't type or move cursor


Actually, I have that problem all the time - and on multiple motherboards... not just my MVE (actually I'm not sure it's happened yet to me on my MVE







) but it seems that there has either been a long standing issue with Intel's USB controllers and windows drivers, or it's all Microsoft's fault... I know which Intel would likely say... and probably what Microsoft would too.

One thing I've found that helps (though not necessarily with latencies) is to move a chunk of the affected I/O - preferably the slower speed devices - over to an external USB hub... at least in all but one of the cases where I've had issues that solved my problem. The interesting thing is that I've found if I have USB3 ports that I don't ever have the problem with devices plugged into those ports... only in the USB2 ports. Kinda silly to have a BT dongle plugged into a USB3 port - but on my work PC that's the only way I can boot into windows and have a mouse and keyboard every time... otherwise at least half the time I have to walk around my desk to unplug-replug the BT stick before they will work.


----------



## N3V3R

*HELP WITH SOUND BLASTER XF-i UTILITY _ WINDOWS 8 64 BIT*

Just got my build completed (described here. Everything is great BUT, I can't get 5.1 PCM audio out of my optical connection from my Maximus V Gene.

Dolby Digital audio source will play 5.1 and light up on my AVR just fine - BUT when attempting any PCM multi-channel (like PC games) ONLY 2 Channel stereo sound gets sent to my receiver. My understanding is that this is what the included SoundBlaster X-Fi Utility is for. I don't understand why it's needed (as my other systems output multi-channel just fine without an additional utility









I first installed the included Realtek audio driver from motherboard CD, then the included SoundBlaster X-Fi Utility suite of applications. I confirmed on-line registration. My GTX680 is set to turn off audio (and disable the audio driver) so ONLY the Realtek driver is loaded and outputting audio via the optical output. (BTW - the GTX680 audio via HDMI to my receiver works without issue as it should) . My problem is getting 5.1 multi-channel through optical working. After that didn't work I found this thread which seems to describe my issue. So, I UN-installed everything - installed the Realtek 2.70 HD audio driver and then SB X-Fi Utility again. SAME THING - NO 5.1 - ONLY 2 channel stereo. So, Uninstalled everything again - (and reverted back to a good clean system restore point) Downloaded the realtek drivers and the latest SB X-Fi from ASUS motherboard downloads site here. Confirmed that it was the same version on my CD (Realtek_Audio_V51006699_6016699_XPWin7_8 and SB_XFi_V10401_Win7_8 -- dated 09-26-2012). Installed and still the same issue.

I have changed sample rates in the windows sound control panel, set the realtek audio as default, disabled all others (only the GTX680 output via HDMI) BUT no go. I am missing the audio icon in SoundBlasters X-Fi Utility:



I have THX Studio set to surround:



Versions:



I think the problem is related to the fact that I can NOT configure speakers (grayed out) in the windows sound control panel for the realtek optical. Only gives me options to change bit & sample rates (16bit 48000Hz) This works fine when playing sound from the GTX680 via HDMI (but not the optical port). I had a lengthy chat session with an ASUS tech & he just suggested to install the driver and utility from the ASUS site - BUT could not confirm these were in fact working under Windows 8 64 bit (although the realtek driver says it's supported - SB may not be) I also posted here and no answer was given.

So... Sorry for long post ... I anyone running this great board under Windows 8 64 bit and having a successful install of the realtek drivers and SB X-Fi Utility outputting optical multi-channel sound?


----------



## Rylen

Finished my build, can't get my Samsung RAM past 1600 without having problems...


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Finished my build, can't get my Samsung RAM past 1600 without having problems...


That's... amazing! +rep

Have you tried with just 2 sticks? Are you using any of the samsung presets?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Finished my build, can't get my Samsung RAM past 1600 without having problems...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, if you would like to join please post your CPU-z


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Finished my build, can't get my Samsung RAM past 1600 without having problems...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Check Samsung Miracle Ram Club in my signature below...post there we can help.
Sweet Rig BTW!








Also you should create your rig (post all the specs) here http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Very nice, if you would like to join please post your CPU-z


Sure


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Check Samsung Miracle Ram Club in my signature below...post there we can help.
> Sweet Rig BTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you should create your rig (post all the specs) here http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


Thanks! I'll post in the Samsung thread at night when the kids and wide are sleeping









Still a noob to overclocking..


----------



## Rylen

Hmm I thought I already filled out that create your rig things..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Hmm I thought I already filled out that create your rig things..


Here are the instructions:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Audio question about the MVG, I remember all the reviews out there said because the onboard audio chipset was separate from everything else on the board it would be enough to drive good headphones. In my case the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro's, I have yet to get them but I'm a bit worried the audio chip won't be good enough to satisfy my needs. Can any audiophiles out there with a MVG compare onboard to say a -$50 Dac or Sound card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added


----------



## Prentice

Upgrade parts came in on Wednesday and I finally got everything together. Sorry about the poor picture quality. My S3 doesn't care for the low wattage bulbs in my house. I also added a pic of my front bezel that I just finished cutting out. Gonna fill it with black modder's mesh and cast red light through it.


----------



## N3V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Audio question about the MVG, I remember all the reviews out there said because the onboard audio chipset was separate from everything else on the board it would be enough to drive good headphones. In my case the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro's, I have yet to get them but I'm a bit worried the audio chip won't be good enough to satisfy my needs. Can any audiophiles out there with a MVG compare onboard to say a -$50 Dac or Sound card?
> Added


I've been trying to use my new set of Astro A50's myself and see how it works.

But my issue is this


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> I've been trying to use my new set of Astro A50's myself and see how it works.
> 
> But my issue is this


Wow, very detailed post I must of missed it. I know you haven't found your answer yet so I would suggest asking the Sound Cards and Computer Audio sub forum.. I hope you get your answer there, as for me I think I'm just going to get a ASUS XONAR_DG.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prentice*
> 
> Upgrade parts came in on Wednesday and I finally got everything together. Sorry about to poor picture quality. My S3 doesn't care for the low wattage bulbs in my house. I also added a pic of my front bezel that I just finished cutting out. Gonna fill it with black modder's mesh and cast red light through it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added


----------



## Prentice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I hope you get your answer there, as for me I think I'm just going to get a ASUS XONAR_DG.


Hopefully that works out for ya. I have a Xonar DX sitting on the shelf right now. I had to pull it out of my rig because there was a grounding issue. Every time I used my headset to talk it sounded like I was onboard a helicopter. Never had issues with the sound though.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quick questions to MVG owners, do you guys hear a interference or a faint whine when moving your mouse? Specifically when doing this, I can't seem to hear it but that might be because I'm desensitized to the sound.


----------



## KaiotEch

Hy. If I undervolted my cpu, then what I need to set the Load-Line Calibration?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Why do people rush into bios updates though? If the information contained in a bios release has nothing that you're looking for in that update, just leave it be. Smdh


I think that's more than half the problem, user's updating BIOS expecting better performance even though they didn't have any issues to begin with! I'm still on 0704 as I see no reason why I would even need to update, zero stability issues!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's... amazing! +rep
> 
> Have you tried with just 2 sticks? Are you using any of the samsung presets?


Please do not quote more than one picture, thank you.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*










Very nice and clean... not often do I find myself being impressed with rigs that aren't water-cooled and/or have a ton of intricate mods... looks great!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quick questions to MVG owners, do you guys hear a interference or a faint whine when moving your mouse? Specifically when doing this, I can't seem to hear it but that might be because I'm desensitized to the sound.


I recall experiencing that issue myself but I can't reproduce it here (I'm not using the integrated Supreme X-Fi). If nobody answers your question, drop me a PM and I'll test it tomorrow.

Regarding the sound quality, I compared by X-Fi Titanium using RightMark AA and there was little difference. I think I still the have the test results, if you want to open them in RMAA and see it yourself.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I recall experiencing that issue myself but I can't reproduce it here (I'm not using the integrated Supreme X-Fi). If nobody answers your question, drop me a PM and I'll test it tomorrow.
> 
> Regarding the sound quality, I compared by X-Fi Titanium using RightMark AA and there was little difference. I think I still the have the test results, if you want to open them in RMAA and see it yourself.


That would be awesome because I honestly don't hear anything.







I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## tru94533

Add me my friends.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hy. If I undervolted my cpu, then what I need to set the Load-Line Calibration?


Could you please update your profile and system so we can see what hardware you got so we can better help answer your questions.

I can always remember when I first got my 2500k and done a fresh install of windows and installed GTA4 it wasn't about 5 mins into the game that I was thinking this is about the same as my [email protected]
I was dying to get this game going properly so I skipped any cpu benches. It was only then I realised that I had mounted the cooler incorrectly, it only had one pin holding the intel cooler on.
I work with a Hungarian and I can understand why you are trying to extend life of the cpu beyond the expected life span of 10 years of continuous use I would recommend a really good cooler to stop the main killer of cpu's, the cycle of heating/cooling ie expanding and contraction.
load line calibration should be normal as this is something to do with cpu voltage and increasing it proportionally to cpu load and you cannot go lower than that.
Hope this Helps


----------



## usoldier

New bios for MVG and MVE coming soon, fixes issues with lastest 1604









Quote from Asus Rog forums.

Shamino - problem has been fixed
please wait a short while for the bioses to go thru the 'AHQL' process


----------



## Prentice

No love for the MVF?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prentice*
> 
> No love for the MVF?


I guess it is few and far between. I am more than pleased with my MVF.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> New bios for MVG and MVE coming soon, fixes issues with lastest 1604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Asus Rog forums.
> 
> Shamino - problem has been fixed
> please wait a short while for the bioses to go thru the 'AHQL' process


Cannot wait!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> New bios for MVG and MVE coming soon, fixes issues with lastest 1604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Asus Rog forums.
> 
> Shamino - problem has been fixed
> please wait a short while for the bioses to go thru the 'AHQL' process


Thanks for the update









you mean it takes longer than an hour to work out then new Bios is OK? I think it took me 30 min to get the first "sticky multipliers"


----------



## dervladimir

Can I join U?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> Can I join U?


Welcome to the group.... ahead of time. lol


----------



## anubis1127

Just got my RIVF setup last weekend, didn't know about the club when I took this pic, but here is mine:



Quick question, should I update the BIOS on this board? I generally don't unless I have issues, but there seem to be a lot of updates available, it came with 2002 on it.


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Welcome to the group.... ahead of time. lol


thanx a lot


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me my friends.


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> Can I join U?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just got my RIVF setup last weekend, didn't know about the club when I took this pic, but here is mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, should I update the BIOS on this board? I generally don't unless I have issues, but there seem to be a lot of updates available, it came with 2002 on it.


Please post your CPU-Z as well and I'll have you added to the club, if you can't just wright your name on a piece of paper and take a picture of it in from of your motherboard. To answer your question, usually if someone ain't broke I don't bother with updating it but in this case, like you said each update gives a lot of stability.

Also very nice h80 setup, I need to get me a window


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Please post your CPU-Z as well and I'll have you added to the club, if you can't just wright your name on a piece of paper and take a picture of it in from of your motherboard. To answer your question, usually if someone ain't broke I don't bother with updating it but in this case, like you said each update gives a lot of stability.
> 
> Also very nice h80 setup, I need to get me a window


I'm running a Linux server distro on it, so no CPU-Z.

So you would recommend me to update the BIOS? I don't really want to take it down, but if I can get better OC stability, then I think it would be worth it.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'm running a Linux server distro on it, so no CPU-Z.
> 
> So you would recommend me to update the BIOS? I don't really want to take it down, but if I can get better OC stability, then I think it would be worth it.


After looking at your motherboard again, is it a Maximus V series board? Looks like a 2011, if I'm wrong, please post a picture of your name written on a piece of paper in front of your motherboard and I'll add you to the club


----------



## kid781

hey, AndMygun it's RIVF bro. it's Rampage IV Formula. wrong club bro anubis1127. if u join club rampage IV X79. this link the correct one
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> hey, AndMygun it's RIVF bro. it's Rampage IV Formula. wrong club bro anubis1127. if u join club rampage IV X79. this link the correct one
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club


Thank you kid781! So yeah, anubis1127 follow that link and you should be ready to go.


----------



## anubis1127

xD Oops.


----------



## feznz

Just a wee update on my Maximus Extreme Build
ANDMYGUN could you update the club please I think you put me in the Formula list by mistake.









on another note Guru3d have 3 titans for a tri sli review results later today
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,1.html


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a wee update on my Maximus Extreme Build
> ANDMYGUN could you update the club please I think you put me in the Formula list by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on another note Guru3d have 3 titans for a tri sli review results later today
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,1.html


Sorry about that! Sometimes it's hard to see if which motherboard everyone has. Very nice rig BTW.

Also.... you reminded me that I need to make regular backups.. Thank you!


----------



## karkee

I just got the Gene V, is there anyone who could help what bios I should use ?

Also my Vcore with everything default is about 1.262v isnt that way to high?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I just got the Gene V, is there anyone who could help what bios I should use ?
> 
> Also my Vcore with everything default is about 1.262v isnt that way to high?


Hello there, I recommend using the latest drivers and as I said on your thread; my default is about the same as well, if you think it's too high manually lower it in your bios.

--

Also anyone here have a Zalman clip on mic? I just bought one but everyone keeps telling me my voice is too low


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just got my *RIVF setup* last weekend, didn't know about the club when I took this pic, but here is mine:-snip-
> Quick question, should I update the BIOS on this board? I generally don't unless I have issues, but there seem to be a lot of updates available, it came with 2002 on it.


Although I'm sure you're welcome to hang out with us Z77/1155 guys... you'd probably get better answers to your questions if you joined THIS CLUB...







We're friendly enough but we don't really have enough pins on our boards or CPUs to hang out with you.











LOL - didn't see there was another page of posts when I commented about Anubis' rig... I see it was already addressed.

Carry on - nothing to see here folks.


----------



## karkee

Ok thanks for that, what bios should I use? Are the problems with the latest fixed?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm sure you're welcome to hang out with us Z77/1155 guys... you'd probably get better answers to your questions if you joined THIS CLUB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're friendly enough but we don't really have enough pins on our boards or CPUs to hang out with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - didn't see there was another page of posts when I commented about Anubis' rig... I see it was already addressed.
> 
> Carry on - nothing to see here folks.


Yeah I didn't notice until I viewed the picture bigger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Ok thanks for that, what bios should I use? Are the problems with the latest fixed?


Latest is perfect, it's what I'm using but I haven't overclocked in a bit.. Last time I did things didn't go too well, totally my fault though.

Also which problems are you talking about?


----------



## jbenson4

Does anyone know how this guy would have gotten his homemade adapter to seal on the barb fitting?


----------



## Buzzkill

Looks like they machined threads on the barbs.


----------



## dervladimir

R4 with new installed Mobo and GPU... so far, all modestly

    

...plan to change CPU Cooler on Prolimatech Megahalems Black, Phobya fan's and do sleeving, for a better view








...already have Carbon fiber M3


----------



## tawak

I just got my motherboard yesterday and I notice the their was a bent pin, I pushed it back carefully and try my setup. Now it keeps randomly freezing on windows 8


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> I just got my motherboard yesterday and I notice the their was a bent pin, I pushed it back carefully and try my setup. Now it keeps randomly freezing on windows 8


Can you RMA it? if so I'd do it ASAP.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can you RMA it? if so I'd do it ASAP.


I will return it back to the retailer as I haven't even got a past 2 days owning this board. Already ordered a same replacement.
It can't be my other parts as they were all working fine from the 2 previous board that I return because I wasn't so satisfied (mpower and oc formula)


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I edited my original post (post #1963) with all the required info to join the club.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Hello. I'd like to join the club AND I have a question.
> 
> First here is a picture of my Motherboard. I'll edit this post with a CPU-Z shot once the build is finished or is able to boot into Windows
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is my question. I already made a separate thread so I'll just share the link.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1357800/asus-maximus-v-formula-and-5vsb
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here is my cpuz screenshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added to the club!


----------



## KaiotEch

Hey. Can anyone create a HQ picture from the V Gene mobo's 1500 uF Audio Power Capacitor? My Defy is ****. Thanks!

And please *ADD ME*


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Hey guys. I seem to be unable to decide on this. One day I will go one way and the next my opinion will do a 180. I an running V Formula, and a stock cpu cooler. I can't make up m y mind on which to do. The Formula is fitted for liquid cooling, so that seems logical. On the other hand, I wont be pushing my setup to its limits until it is necessary. I don't care so much about scores, it is all about gaming graphics for me. My cpu generally idles at 30-35c. On that note, my wife sometimes gets on the internet or listens to music on here while I am away at work. The thought of pump failure while I am gone is a major concern. So the Coolmaster V8 looks cool, especially if it had some red led shining through the radiators. (I bet I have a cool red car paint i could do some detailing or pinstriping with) I like the Thermaltake Frio too, but the white fans would have to go. I don't know. I have spent countless hours looking through ebay, newegg, amazon, and google. I was hoping to find one that was badass enough to win me over, but have yet to find it. I have looked at several that look awesome, but many are just too big. I don't want it to cover up my entire mobo. It needs to have aluminum heatpipes(match videocard), and would like some red/black. Any ideas?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Hey guys. I seem to be unable to decide on this. One day I will go one way and the next my opinion will do a 180. I an running V Formula, and a stock cpu cooler. I can't make up m y mind on which to do. The Formula is fitted for liquid cooling, so that seems logical. On the other hand, I wont be pushing my setup to its limits until it is necessary. I don't care so much about scores, it is all about gaming graphics for me. My cpu generally idles at 30-35c. On that note, my wife sometimes gets on the internet or listens to music on here while I am away at work. The thought of pump failure while I am gone is a major concern. So the Coolmaster V8 looks cool, especially if it had some red led shining through the radiators. (I bet I have a cool red car paint i could do some detailing or pinstriping with) I like the Thermaltake Frio too, but the white fans would have to go. I don't know. I have spent countless hours looking through ebay, newegg, amazon, and google. I was hoping to find one that was badass enough to win me over, but have yet to find it. I have looked at several that look awesome, but many are just too big. I don't want it to cover up my entire mobo. It needs to have aluminum heatpipes(match videocard), and would like some red/black. Any ideas?


I'm running @ 4.5GHz and the heatsinks of my VRMs don't get hot. We're talking about 77W CPUs, not 140W. I mean, you can get away without water cooling the VRMs, just have a look at the stock heatsinks, they are almost aesthetic, not as functional as they used to be.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Hey guys. I seem to be unable to decide on this. One day I will go one way and the next my opinion will do a 180. I an running V Formula, and a stock cpu cooler. I can't make up m y mind on which to do. The Formula is fitted for liquid cooling, so that seems logical. On the other hand, I wont be pushing my setup to its limits until it is necessary. I don't care so much about scores, it is all about gaming graphics for me. My cpu generally idles at 30-35c. On that note, my wife sometimes gets on the internet or listens to music on here while I am away at work. The thought of pump failure while I am gone is a major concern. So the Coolmaster V8 looks cool, especially if it had some red led shining through the radiators. (I bet I have a cool red car paint i could do some detailing or pinstriping with) I like the Thermaltake Frio too, but the white fans would have to go. I don't know. I have spent countless hours looking through ebay, newegg, amazon, and google. I was hoping to find one that was badass enough to win me over, but have yet to find it. I have looked at several that look awesome, but many are just too big. I don't want it to cover up my entire mobo. It needs to have aluminum heatpipes(match videocard), and would like some red/black. Any ideas?


I have let my wife use my PC while I am at work I am more worried about her catching a virus than pump failure most people are using the
D5 or MCP655 and 99.9999% last 5 years if used according to manufactures specs.
Are you still using the Antec P182 Advanced case? I would be more worried about poor air flow in that case


----------



## CrazyCorky

Are these boards available in normal ATX or are they just EATX or MATX? I want one of these beautiful boards but I don't want a micro ATX. If I end up with an EATX I doubt it would fit in my case.

Thanks!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Are these boards available in normal ATX or are they just EATX or MATX? I want one of these beautiful boards but I don't want a micro ATX. If I end up with an EATX I doubt it would fit in my case.
> 
> Thanks!


Maximus V GENE - mATX

Maximus V EXTREME - eATX

Maximus V Formula - eATX

What case do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hey. Can anyone create a HQ picture from the V Gene mobo's 1500 uF Audio Power Capacitor? My Defy is ****. Thanks!
> 
> And please *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Post your CPU-z and I'd gladly add you







If you can't please wright your name of a piece of paper and take a picture of it in front of your motherboard.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Maximus V GENE - mATX
> 
> Maximus V EXTREME - eATX
> 
> Maximus V Formula - eATX
> 
> What case do you have?
> Post your CPU-z and I'd gladly add you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't please wright your name of a piece of paper and take a picture of it in front of your motherboard.


I'm currently using the Zalman Z11 plus. I just picked it up but if I had to get a new case I could. These things are gorgeous!

I just checked.. My case will only hold micro ATX or ATX.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I'm currently using the Zalman Z11 plus. I just picked it up but if I had to get a new case I could. These things are gorgeous!
> 
> I just checked.. My case will only hold micro ATX or ATX.


MVE is approximately 1.5" ,or 35mm wider than atx spec. not much and will fit in a lot of atx cases, might cover cable management cutouts a bit.....measure your case from last standoff see if it fits

EDIT Your case has room for 290mm gpu, so 272mm (MVE) or 257mm(MVF) mobo will fit...


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> MVE is approximately 1.5" ,or 35mm wider than atx spec. not much and will fit in a lot of atx cases, might cover cable management cutouts a bit.....measure your case from last standoff see if it fits


Thanks I definitely will!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Hey guys. I seem to be unable to decide on this. One day I will go one way and the next my opinion will do a 180. I an running V Formula, and a stock cpu cooler. I can't make up m y mind on which to do. The Formula is fitted for liquid cooling, so that seems logical. On the other hand, I wont be pushing my setup to its limits until it is necessary. I don't care so much about scores, it is all about gaming graphics for me. My cpu generally idles at 30-35c. On that note, my wife sometimes gets on the internet or listens to music on here while I am away at work. The thought of pump failure while I am gone is a major concern. So the Coolmaster V8 looks cool, especially if it had some red led shining through the radiators. (I bet I have a cool red car paint i could do some detailing or pinstriping with) I like the Thermaltake Frio too, but the white fans would have to go. I don't know. I have spent countless hours looking through ebay, newegg, amazon, and google. I was hoping to find one that was badass enough to win me over, but have yet to find it. I have looked at several that look awesome, but many are just too big. I don't want it to cover up my entire mobo. It needs to have aluminum heatpipes(match videocard), and would like some red/black. Any ideas?


I've never used this, but it looks kinda cool, and if you could paint the shrouds black or red, even better http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=73208&vpn=PH-TC14CS_RD&manufacture=Phanteks&promoid=1449
or replace fans with red led ones...


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Are these boards available in normal ATX or are they just EATX or MATX? I want one of these beautiful boards but I don't want a micro ATX. If I end up with an EATX I doubt it would fit in my case.
> 
> Thanks!


I am using an Antec P182SE with the V Formula. This is an ATX case. The size difference in this mobo and a normal ATX isn't very large. The SATA headers do come off the side of the board, but if you have an extra inch of horizontal space you will be fine. It is the same specs height-wise. A normal ATX in 12x9.6" and the V Form is 12x10.1". I had to remove my upper drive caddy, which is for floppy/SD readers, to make room for the SATA cables, but I could've made it fit using 90 degree cables. You could make it work.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I am using an Antec P182SE with the V Formula. This is an ATX case. The size difference in this mobo and a normal ATX isn't very large. The SATA headers do come off the side of the board, but if you have an extra inch of horizontal space you will be fine. It is the same specs height-wise. A normal ATX in 12x9.6" and the V Form is 12x10.1". I had to remove my upper drive caddy, which is for floppy/SD readers, to make room for the SATA cables, but I could've made it fit using 90 degree cables. You could make it work.


You guys are awesome!! I appreciate all the help!!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I have let my wife use my PC while I am at work I am more worried about her catching a virus than pump failure most people are using the
> D5 or MCP655 and 99.9999% last 5 years if used according to manufactures specs.
> Are you still using the Antec P182 Advanced case? I would be more worried about poor air flow in that case


Yes, I am using the P182SE. I am running 5 120mm case fans. I have never had any heat issues and I have just now added the 5th fan. It gets good airflow and it is in a controlled environment.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I am using an Antec P182SE with the V Formula. This is an ATX case. The size difference in this mobo and a normal ATX isn't very large. The SATA headers do come off the side of the board, but if you have an extra inch of horizontal space you will be fine. It is the same specs height-wise. A normal ATX in 12x9.6" and the V Form is 12x10.1". I had to remove my upper drive caddy, which is for floppy/SD readers, to make room for the SATA cables, but I could've made it fit using 90 degree cables. You could make it work.


You guys are awesome!! I appreciate all the help!!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Anytime, hope let us all know how it goes!


----------



## HALA MADRID

I have the Maximus v Formula bios version 0402. Do I need to update the bios? I don't have any problems, I'm just asking because I don't know if newer bioses have better performance or new features or whatever. Also, I heard that a bios update can brig your mobo and cripple your computer (why can't it be a flawless transition).


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> I have the Maximus v Formula bios version 0402. Do I need to update the bios? I don't have any problems, I'm just asking because I don't know if newer bioses have better performance or new features or whatever. Also, I heard that a bios update can brig your mobo and cripple your computer (why can't it be a flawless transition).


If it ain't broke, don't fix it.







Newer UEFI BIOS's have some bugs with sticky multipliers i'd stay away for now. Supposed to be a fix released soon.








Flashing UEFI/BIOS is quite easy, there's a windows utility, or copy to root of usb stick and update through UEFI bios; just don't lose power while doing it.


----------



## Prentice

So I rolled my BIOS back after experiencing the sticky multipliers with 1604 and I've found a new problem. With this older BIOS I find that my machine is blue screening any time I plug in a USB device while its powered on. Last night this happened to me after simply plugging in the USB cable to charge my cell phone. The phone wasn't even connected yet. Is anyone else encountering a similar issue? I don't recall this happening when I had the 1604 installed.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prentice*
> 
> So I rolled my BIOS back after experiencing the sticky multipliers with 1604 and I've found a new problem. With this older BIOS I find that my machine is blue screening any time I plug in a USB device while its powered on. Last night this happened to me after simply plugging in the USB cable to charge my cell phone. The phone wasn't even connected yet. Is anyone else encountering a similar issue? I don't recall this happening when I had the 1604 installed.


I am fine with the current bios, provided you aren't making changes to it. If you are making a lot of changes like when you are testing to find a stable overclock, then you will run into the Asus bios bug. With the bios file renamed on a usb stick with your bios profiles on it, you can just reflash bios and reload your settings quickly with the flashback button.

My point is you can use the current bios, just reflash if you have problems, but you shouldn't have problems once you finish your overclock and stop making bios changes.


----------



## Prentice

With the 1604 BIOS I was able to reach 4.7 before I discovered the multiplier bug. After encountering the bug and rolling back, I haven't made any changes. I'll hold off until ASUS releases the next BIOS and pray that its stable and functional. Until then, stock clocks for me.


----------



## Thetbrett

and



now, questions..I have read about the problems with the latest bios so i won't bother. What of the other updates on the Asus site for Audio, Lan etc..worth it? I only recently got this, my first gaming rig, so forgive my noobishness. It is a steep learning curve I'm on. Also, any tips for the rest of my rig you may have, please let me know!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> now, questions..I have read about the problems with the latest bios so i won't bother. What of the other updates on the Asus site for Audio, Lan etc..worth it? I only recently got this, my first gaming rig, so forgive my noobishness. It is a steep learning curve I'm on. Also, any tips for the rest of my rig you may have, please let me know!


IMO the driver updates are almost ALWAYS worth it... while the BIOS updates are almost NEVER worth it... or at least they haven't been so far. As a general rule of thumb - if you aren't having significant problems with a basic MB function (CPU compatibility, memory sizing, controller firmware issues, etc.) then you don't need to update BIOS. Drivers are usually released by the chip manufacturer (like Intel for USB/SATA/Network/Etc, Creative/Realtek for audio and/or network, and so forth) and they often increase performance or stability or take up less memory, etc.


----------



## malmental

I'm in finally......
ASUS Maximus Gene V

Third rig in signature, ' test bench - (open air) '
Just updated BIOS and deciding to move it over or not into my ' daily driver ' unit.
Swapping cases and will decide then after I pull out the M-Pro and put it on the bench for a minute...


----------



## CrazyCorky

Alright so after some research thanks to you guys I found out this board will fit into my case. Hopefully I'll be picking mine up with in the next month.


----------



## cloppy007

Is there any way to lower the idle multiplier from 1600 to something like 1000?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, questions..I have read about the problems with the latest bios so i won't bother. What of the other updates on the Asus site for Audio, Lan etc..worth it? I only recently got this, my first gaming rig, so forgive my noobishness. It is a steep learning curve I'm on. Also, any tips for the rest of my rig you may have, please let me know!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm in finally......
> ASUS Maximus Gene V
> 
> Third rig in signature, ' test bench - (open air) '
> Just updated BIOS and deciding to move it over or not into my ' daily driver ' unit.
> Swapping cases and will decide then after I pull out the M-Pro and put it on the bench for a minute...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Both added! Welcome to the club


----------



## malmental

much appreciated...


----------



## msi mpower z77

hey everone i need some help i want to bulid a asus rog gameing rig i have never own any asus stuff befor but i heard its good i do alot of gameing i also make vids for youtube i like to know whats the best rog mobo and what cpu should i use or anything eles that would be good like a good gpu and so on thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msi mpower z77*
> 
> hey everone i need some help i want to bulid a asus rog gameing rig i have never own any asus stuff befor but i heard its good i do alot of gameing i also make vids for youtube i like to know whats the best rog mobo and what cpu should i use or anything eles that would be good like a good gpu and so on thanks


That is a lot of questions, but it will depend on your budget and how many GPUs you want to run.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msi mpower z77*
> 
> hey everone i need some help i want to bulid a asus rog gameing rig i have never own any asus stuff befor but i heard its good i do alot of gameing i also make vids for youtube i like to know whats the best rog mobo and what cpu should i use or anything eles that would be good like a good gpu and so on thanks


Not to state the obvious, and not trying to be a jerk - just offering some suggestions based on what I see in your post only:

1) Capitalization and punctuation (especially commas and periods/question marks) will help people read and not just skip your posts, because it makes it very hard to read or take seriously without them.
2) Spelling (see #1) - if you use Firefox, Chrome, or Safari it will have a spell check built right in - just right-click and select the word your were hoping for (like "everyone", "build", "gaming", etc...).
3) Your name is "MSI MPower Z77" - which is a really great board and even the ASUS MVE that I have isn't any better as far as OC potential, features, compatibility, and so on. Maybe you just picked that name because you were previously thinking of using it - and now you're considering ASUS due to color scheme consideration. In any case they're both great boards - but IMO recently MSI has been stepping up their game hugely, and ASUS has been slipping by nearly the same margins. Of course, that's just my take on it - others may disagree.
4) Based on your avatar I would guess you're interested in NV GPUs - so I would say get a TITAN/690 if money isn't an object, or if it is - just grab a 670 now and add another later for SLI if you need more power for a particular game or resolution you're driving.


----------



## NLight95

Shucks, until I finally pick up another digital camera I guess I'll have to settle for not being part of the club.
















I plan on getting a NH-D14 and I want to reach at least 4.5 (preferably 4.6) on my 3570K. What range of vCore would get me there?

Also, my Sapphire 7970 OC will be arriving later today and I was wondering that if I place it in the second PCI-X slot from the CPU will it be running in PCIe 2.0 mode? [At least that's what it looks like from the manual.]

From what I've read the Sapphire takes up just over two standard spaced slots. I'm trying to optimize my layout because I also have a a firewire expansion card and a SB X-Fi. The former is currently in slot one (PCI-4x) and the X-Fi is the last PCIe x1 slot.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> Shucks, until I finally pick up another digital camera I guess I'll have to settle for not being part of the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on getting a NH-D14 and I want to reach at least 4.5 (preferably 4.6) on my 3570K. What range of vCore would get me there?
> 
> Also, my Sapphire 7970 OC will be arriving later today and I was wondering that if I place it in the second PCI-X slot from the CPU will it be running in PCIe 2.0 mode? [At least that's what it looks like from the manual.]
> 
> From what I've read the Sapphire takes up just over two standard spaced slots. I'm trying to optimize my layout because I also have a a firewire expansion card and a SB X-Fi. The former is currently in slot one (PCI-4x) and the X-Fi is the last PCIe x1 slot.


VCore required will depend entirely on the chip you have and whether or not it's delidded (and then only to the extent that the heat is exacerbating any instabilities). At a guess you should be able to get there with somewhere in between 1.27V and 1.37V but you might get a 'magic chip' and hit it at less than 1.2V! Or you might get a crapfest like my first 3570K and have it take 1.38V to hit 4.6GHz in a custom loop system.

If you only have the one card it shouldn't really matter if you are running it at 'only X16 2.0' bandwidth - maybe lose a frame or two on benches and games but unlikely even then - depending on what resolution, number of monitors, and the GPU dependency of the game/bench in question I would assume.

You didn't actually specify WHICH maximus board you have - but I assume since you're worried about the slots with only 2 additional cards - I'll guess the Gene. And as to photos - don't you have a phone or webcam - it doesn't have to be a 'good' photo, and you'd have the CPU-Z validation to back up the hardware 'proof'.









EDIT: Actually, since you said 'slot one (PCI-4X) which I assume you meant "PCIe x4" in which case you actually have the Formula correct? You might want give us some more information - like what is being 'blocked' or at least is 'sub-optimal' about using the first PCIe x16 slot (since you can use the x4 slot fine right above it). Is the length of the card in line with the HD cage or something?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

It is complete.... Or should I say I am done for now... lol I plan on getting another GTX 660 Ti sometime in the next few months.


----------



## malmental

I like having the Gene V on the test bench and using the Z77-M Pro for my daily usage rig..
the Gene V just looks awesome sitting out in the open like that..









some ironic news is that last night when finishing a case swap my Z77-M Pro's NIC decided t o go out.
so it seems I'm going to be using the Gene V as my primary after-all.
got my RMA approval already from ASUS, they do not play but it's the simple fact it went out in the first place.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I have the ASUS Maximus V Extreme mobo, still working on my build. Question, should I return this mobo and get something else? Heard horror stories of the CPU pins bending easily.


----------



## malmental

that's a possibility with every Intel LGA board..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's a possibility with every Intel LGA board..


That's not good.. Do you recommend any other LGA mobo's while I still have the window of return/exhanging the mobo?


----------



## malmental

nothing wrong with the one you have... have you tried it yet.? anything wrong.?
are you planning to remove the CPU several times.? if so then why.?

you get my point.?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Not yet, still waiting on the PSU and GPU. Still deciding if I should keep it or return it. I've just been reading the reviews of pins getting bend without any reason than installing the CPU in the mobo.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> VCore required will depend entirely on the chip you have and whether or not it's delidded (and then only to the extent that the heat is exacerbating any instabilities). At a guess you should be able to get there with somewhere in between 1.27V and 1.37V but you might get a 'magic chip' and hit it at less than 1.2V! Or you might get a crapfest like my first 3570K and have it take 1.38V to hit 4.6GHz in a custom loop system.


Thanks for the info, DiGiCiDAL. Using the stock cooler I can oc to 4200 with a .010 offset for the vCore and be stable, though of course the temps get high (as expected). I tried to locate an 1155 bracket for my old Xigmatek S1283 but couldn't find one, so I'm holding out until I get an NH-D14 or maybe a Havik-140, depending on pricing at the time of purchase.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If you only have the one card it shouldn't really matter if you are running it at 'only X16 2.0' bandwidth - maybe lose a frame or two on benches and games but unlikely even then - depending on what resolution, number of monitors, and the GPU dependency of the game/bench in question I would assume.
> 
> You didn't actually specify WHICH maximus board you have - but I assume since you're worried about the slots with only 2 additional cards - I'll guess the Gene. And as to photos - don't you have a phone or webcam - it doesn't have to be a 'good' photo, and you'd have the CPU-Z validation to back up the hardware 'proof'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, since you said 'slot one (PCI-4X) which I assume you meant "PCIe x4" in which case you actually have the Formula correct? You might want give us some more information - like what is being 'blocked' or at least is 'sub-optimal' about using the first PCIe x16 slot (since you can use the x4 slot fine right above it). Is the length of the card in line with the HD cage or something?


I have the Max V Formula (see my rig info). I think I'm gonna stick with my current config and stick the 7970 (which should be arriving shortly via UPS) into the first x16 slot. I can always experiment but you're right--the diff between PCIe 3.0 and 2.0 is negligible on the current gen cards, esp for single card configurations.

Whenver I do a BIOS upgrade I lose my profiles. Maybe I'm just overlooking something, but I've saved my profiles onto a USB flash drive only to get an error about the profile not being compatible when trying to load it back after I've flashed to a new BIOS. Is there any way around this, or is this typical of all UEFI BIOSes? I never had an issue like this on my old Max Formula x38 board as the profiles were never erased after updating to a new BIOS.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

How much power can the fan headers on the formula handle? I have a dc12-400 pump with a 3 pin fan connector mounted on it. It's spec'd at 12v 1.8A and will run between 8-12v. Can I hook this directly to a fan header?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> Thanks for the info, DiGiCiDAL. Using the stock cooler I can oc to 4200 with a .010 offset for the vCore and be stable, though of course the temps get high (as expected). I tried to locate an 1155 bracket for my old Xigmatek S1283 but couldn't find one, so I'm holding out until I get an NH-D14 or maybe a Havik-140, depending on pricing at the time of purchase.
> I have the Max V Formula (see my rig info). I think I'm gonna stick with my current config and stick the 7970 (which should be arriving shortly via UPS) into the first x16 slot. I can always experiment but you're right--the diff between PCIe 3.0 and 2.0 is negligible on the current gen cards, esp for single card configurations.
> 
> Whenver I do a BIOS upgrade I lose my profiles. Maybe I'm just overlooking something, but I've saved my profiles onto a USB flash drive only to get an error about the profile not being compatible when trying to load it back after I've flashed to a new BIOS. Is there any way around this, or is this typical of all UEFI BIOSes? I never had an issue like this on my old Max Formula x38 board as the profiles were never erased after updating to a new BIOS.


Good cooling is key when dealing with an Ivy chip.
Here is how to get your rig to show up in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Saving the bios profiles to a USB is very important, and very helpful when reflashing the same bios - usually to address the current Asus bios bug. However those profiles do not work when going to a new bios, you will have to enter them again. Yes, all saved profiles will be lost when you flash bios. Best thing to do is take screen shots that save to a USB stick, then put those on another computer or tablet so you can look at them after you go to a new bios. So same bios reflash you can use saved profiles on usb, new bios you lose it all and have to type in the settings again.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> How much power can the fan headers on the formula handle? I have a dc12-400 pump with a 3 pin fan connector mounted on it. It's spec'd at 12v 1.8A and will run between 8-12v. Can I hook this directly to a fan header?


In theory it should be able to handle it - but I find it a bad practice in general to run pump power off the mobo. Now if you have a pump that's PWM controlled but gets it's 12V from a separate molex (like my MCP35X) then it's fine. I've always run into problem when trying to power anything other than fans off the motherboard - but I might just be unlucky.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Saving the bios profiles to a USB is very important, and very helpful when reflashing the same bios - usually to address the current Asus bios bug. However those profiles do not work when going to a new bios, you will have to enter them again. Yes, all saved profiles will be lost when you flash bios. Best thing to do is take screen shots that save to a USB stick, then put those on another computer or tablet so you can look at them after you go to a new bios. So same bios reflash you can use saved profiles on usb, new bios you lose it all and have to type in the settings again.


...Or you can go 'low-tech' like me and get yourself a $.69 composition book to just write down notes on settings, etc... then it's right there and is almost entirely crash-proof (although I do manage to lose it from time to time - so I guess not entirely crash proof).


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> How much power can the fan headers on the formula handle? I have a dc12-400 pump with a 3 pin fan connector mounted on it. It's spec'd at 12v 1.8A and will run between 8-12v. Can I hook this directly to a fan header?


W=VxA

12v x 1.8A = 21.6w

the fan headers are rated for 5w

*DO NOT EVEN ATTEMPT TO RUN THE PUMP OFF ANY MOBO FAN HEADER*

just get a molex to 3pin fan header or fan controller rated 25w per channel


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> W=VxA
> 
> 12v x 1.8A = 21.6w
> 
> the fan headers are rated for 5w
> 
> *DO NOT EVEN ATTEMPT TO RUN THE PUMP OFF ANY MOBO FAN HEADER*
> 
> just get a molex to 3pin fan header or fan controller rated 25w per channel


Measly. I thought the headers would be good for at least an amp per header.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Saving the bios profiles to a USB is very important, and very helpful when reflashing the same bios - usually to address the current Asus bios bug. However those profiles do not work when going to a new bios, you will have to enter them again. Yes, all saved profiles will be lost when you flash bios. Best thing to do is take screen shots that save to a USB stick, then put those on another computer or tablet so you can look at them after you go to a new bios. So same bios reflash you can use saved profiles on usb, new bios you lose it all and have to type in the settings again.


Actually that's what I ended up doing--taking printscreens of all the OCed settings, but it gets to be a laborious process if you have several profiles, not to mention eating toner from my laser printer (yep, I print hard copies as well).

If I set the primary display in the Graphics Configuration to PCIE my Sapphire 7970 won't boot into Windows--I see the Windows flag then the screen goes blank, with no activity. Only the AUTO settings works. I tried installing Lucid but it gave me numerous headaches, too many to list, I think in part because of the problem with the Graphics Configuration. I'm finding this M5F to be rather cantankerous (going back to an earlier BIOS revision didn't resolve these issues either). If future ROG boards are this hard to work with then I won't buy another one.

OK, I vented and feel somewhat better.
















Despite these "minor" issues the board is relatively stable. I won't really know until I get the cooler and push it harder, but I think that will be due to the heat of my Ivy Bridge 3570K rather than limitation with the M5F.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Yep, manual says slots A1 and B1 are best for compatibility. when you only have 2 ram sticks.


I have the V Formula and my book says to use A2 and B2. I installed mine in A1 and B1 and I have no problems. You think a performance increase is why they recommend this? I should probably change it anyway. I currently have BIOS 0804 and have considered upgrading to 1604. What do you guys think? If it's not broke don't fix it? Or go for it. Is there a real performance or stability difference with Win7 x64?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I have the V Formula and my book says to use A2 and B2. I installed mine in A1 and B1 and I have no problems. You think a performance increase is why they recommend this? I should probably change it anyway. I currently have BIOS 0804 and have considered upgrading to 1604. What do you guys think? If it's not broke don't fix it? Or go for it. Is there a real performance or stability difference with Win7 x64?


I always follow the manual and use A2, B2, it is not like it is hard to switch slots. If you are not having issues, do not upgrade to the 1604, there should be a new update soon to fix the stuck bios settings that is in the current bios.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I have the V Formula and my book says to use A2 and B2. I installed mine in A1 and B1 and I have no problems. You think a performance increase is why they recommend this? I should probably change it anyway. I currently have BIOS 0804 and have considered upgrading to 1604. What do you guys think? If it's not broke don't fix it? Or go for it. Is there a real performance or stability difference with Win7 x64?


Wow, I posted that a long time ago, maybe 3 months back? Anyways, I lost my book back 2 weeks ago and I can't find it







go with what your manual says or don't


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I have the V Formula and my book says to use A2 and B2. I installed mine in A1 and B1 and I have no problems. You think a performance increase is why they recommend this? I should probably change it anyway. I currently have BIOS 0804 and have considered upgrading to 1604. What do you guys think? If it's not broke don't fix it? Or go for it. Is there a real performance or stability difference with Win7 x64?


for what it's worth, i only recently got a system with a MVF and it came with 1604 already on and I have had no problems. I have a i7 3770k, and last night I just did the preconfigured 4.2ghz OC that was in the menus, and ran prime overnight and had no issues. Temps peaked on one core at 80 but settled down to around 67-70 average on all cores. Is this ok?. It is stable at this OC. I will try the preconfigured 4,4ghz tonight and see what happens.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> for what it's worth, i only recently got a system with a MVF and it came with 1604 already on and I have had no problems. I have a i7 3770k, and last night I just did the preconfigured 4.2ghz OC that was in the menus, and ran prime overnight and had no issues. Temps peaked on one core at 80 but settled down to around 67-70 average on all cores. Is this ok?. It is stable at this OC. I will try the preconfigured 4,4ghz tonight and see what happens.


Welcome to the joys/pains of Ivy Bridge. I have a 'wild core' in my 3570K that holds me back at 4.7GHz - despite my CPU in general being able to go beyond that easily. If the material under the IHS isn't spread well enough or if there are air gaps, etc... then you'll have a huge variance in core temps. Unfortunately, the only solution in that case is to either give up and accept your temps, delid that CPU, or sell it and get a different one an hope it's different. Your temps aren't a problem in any way - but you'll definitely have temp problems at 4.4GHz+ if you're already at those temps at 4.2GHz.. If you're using that CLC indicated in your sig - then it shouldn't be that high unless it's a bad seat on your CPU or the grease under the IHS is 'crappy'.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> for what it's worth, i only recently got a system with a MVF and it came with 1604 already on and I have had no problems. I have a i7 3770k, and last night I just did the preconfigured 4.2ghz OC that was in the menus, and ran prime overnight and had no issues. Temps peaked on one core at 80 but settled down to around 67-70 average on all cores. Is this ok?. It is stable at this OC. I will try the preconfigured 4,4ghz tonight and see what happens.


Just my opinion, but I strongly discourage anyone from using software overclocks. Also the AI Suite has issues - that is why they have a special uninstaller on the ROG forums.

If you want to overclock your chip with an Asus motherboard, then take the time to read and follow this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> That's not good.. Do you recommend any other LGA mobo's while I still have the window of return/exhanging the mobo?


Every board has the potential of coming out the box with bent pins. I have even bought boards with bent pins, straightened them out with just a tooth pick, and overclocked the pants off some CPU.
People will say a lot of things to hide the fact that the were the cause of those bent pins. Check to see if your board came with them first before returning it, because what you have there is a great mobo. Don't let paranoid minds prevent you from enjoying it.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> for what it's worth, i only recently got a system with a MVF and it came with 1604 already on and I have had no problems. I have a i7 3770k, and last night I just did the preconfigured 4.2ghz OC that was in the menus, and ran prime overnight and had no issues. Temps peaked on one core at 80 but settled down to around 67-70 average on all cores. Is this ok?. It is stable at this OC. I will try the preconfigured 4,4ghz tonight and see what happens.[/quote
> 
> ]80c is a little warm for me. I like to see my hi-side hit no higher than 80 for sure, but really feel comfortable around 70.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Wow, I posted that a long time ago, maybe 3 months back? Anyways, I lost my book back 2 weeks ago and I can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go with what your manual says or don't


I am going to change it. guess I misread when putting this thing together and discovered my error a couple days ago so have been searching for more info. That's how I found your older post.


----------



## cloppy007

With firmware version 1309, my MVG has forgotten too many times the CPU multiplier and features (C6, virtualisation...) and fan control settings. CPU voltage and ram timings and frequency remain unchanged, however.

I need some help: I used for a day the integrated HD4000 and after plugging my 6850 back, now Windows sees BOTH the 6850 and the 4000. How can I get rid of the 4000? In UEFI setup, the primary adapter is set to PCIe instead of auto.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> With firmware version 1309, my MVG has forgotten too many times the CPU multiplier and features (C6, virtualisation...) and fan control settings. CPU voltage and ram timings and frequency remain unchanged, however.
> 
> I need some help: I used for a day the integrated HD4000 and after plugging my 6850 back, now Windows sees BOTH the 6850 and the 4000. How can I get rid of the 4000? In UEFI setup, the primary adapter is set to PCIe instead of auto.


Go into device manager in control panel and disable it.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Sorry for another pointless photo guys. I guess now that I am at a pausing point I just want to document where it's at. I have crap out all around it.. lol flashlight, laptop, newegg boxes. Now it is cleanup time.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Welcome to the joys/pains of Ivy Bridge. I have a 'wild core' in my 3570K that holds me back at 4.7GHz - despite my CPU in general being able to go beyond that easily. If the material under the IHS isn't spread well enough or if there are air gaps, etc... then you'll have a huge variance in core temps. Unfortunately, the only solution in that case is to either give up and accept your temps, delid that CPU, or sell it and get a different one an hope it's different. Your temps aren't a problem in any way - but you'll definitely have temp problems at 4.4GHz+ if you're already at those temps at 4.2GHz.. If you're using that CLC indicated in your sig - then it shouldn't be that high unless it's a bad seat on your CPU or the grease under the IHS is 'crappy'.


I am loathe to take anything off because of warranty issues. I didn't put this together myself. For my first ever gaming rig I decided to have it made by a company. I think I'll contact them and ask some questions.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I am loathe to take anything off because of warranty issues. I didn't put this together myself. For my first ever gaming rig I decided to have it made by a company. I think I'll contact them and ask some questions.


Well you won't have any warranty issues from re-seating your CPU heatsink and if necessary (like there's way too much TIM on it) clean and reapply some fresh TIM. As far as delidding... yeah if you have a pre-built system that tells me that a delid is NOT in your future. For a couple of reasons... one being that I presume you're not terribly comfortable with the minute details hardware-wise (or I would expect you to have built your own from scratch) and that money is of primary concern - in which case risking turning a $225 CPU into a keychain is probably not worth the risk.









On the upside, even if you can't get past 4.2GHz without hitting temps that are too high... it's still _plenty_ fast enough for anything 'normal people' do with their computers. I have another 3570K system at my office (that I'm using now in fact) that does really well at 4.5GHz and a tiny VCore bump... but my chip in my main rig would die at 4.2GHz if it weren't for my cooling capacity. Even so I can't go past 4.7GHz on that chip even if I had 3 more 360 rads added into the mix.









On this site it's easy to get sucked into the competition mentality, but there's always going to be someone with a faster chip, better parts, unlimited budget, etc... and at the end of the day, an Ivy CPU running at 4.2GHz is more than adequate to keep your GPU loaded up in your favorite game unless you're planning on running 3+ screens.


----------



## NLight95

*WARNING: Use BIOS 1604 at your own risk!*

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?27967-Asus-Maximus-v-Gene-BIOS-1604

I've had endless series of problems with multiplier settings not "sticking" (my 3570K would stay at 3800 Turbo even if set otherwise) and changing the primary display between IGP and my 7970. I also couldn't get VIRTU MVP to work at all without booting to a black screen in Windows. So I decided to flash back to 1309. Thankfully I had saved some 1309 profiles on a USB drive so all I had to do is load one and back to normal. [1408 was OK but not as stable overall for me].


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well you won't have any warranty issues from re-seating your CPU heatsink and if necessary (like there's way too much TIM on it) clean and reapply some fresh TIM. As far as delidding... yeah if you have a pre-built system that tells me that a delid is NOT in your future. For a couple of reasons... one being that I presume you're not terribly comfortable with the minute details hardware-wise (or I would expect you to have built your own from scratch) and that money is of primary concern - in which case risking turning a $225 CPU into a keychain is probably not worth the risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the upside, even if you can't get past 4.2GHz without hitting temps that are too high... it's still _plenty_ fast enough for anything 'normal people' do with their computers. I have another 3570K system at my office (that I'm using now in fact) that does really well at 4.5GHz and a tiny VCore bump... but my chip in my main rig would die at 4.2GHz if it weren't for my cooling capacity. Even so I can't go past 4.7GHz on that chip even if I had 3 more 360 rads added into the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this site it's easy to get sucked into the competition mentality, but there's always going to be someone with a faster chip, better parts, unlimited budget, etc... and at the end of the day, an Ivy CPU running at 4.2GHz is more than adequate to keep your GPU loaded up in your favorite game unless you're planning on running 3+ screens.


Summed up nicely. As time goes on and my knowledge increases, I will feel comfortable fiddling around. Your right, the performance is just fine. Ran Uningine Valley and got a 3450, which going by the Valley page is fine, right in the middle for 670 sli and with no OC'ing on the cards, another thing that can wait. I also read through the link that was in a thread above and was very informative, but, later...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> *WARNING: Use BIOS 1604 at your own risk!*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?27967-Asus-Maximus-v-Gene-BIOS-1604
> 
> I've had endless series of problems with multiplier settings not "sticking" (my 3570K would stay at 3800 Turbo even if set otherwise) and changing the primary display between IGP and my 7970. I also couldn't get VIRTU MVP to work at all without booting to a black screen in Windows. So I decided to flash back to 1309. Thankfully I had saved some 1309 profiles on a USB drive so all I had to do is load one and back to normal. [1408 was OK but not as stable overall for me].


Been posting about this for two months. The last two Asus bios can be affected by this bug. It usually occurs when you make more than a few changes to bios, or are testing an overclock and experience serous instabilities. The best solution is to reflash bios, that will fix it. Until it happens again of course. A new bios is supposed to be in testing, and released in the near future.


----------



## Warrel85

KNOCK KNOCK!!! May I join the club???


----------



## jasepugh1984




----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> *WARNING: Use BIOS 1604 at your own risk!*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?27967-Asus-Maximus-v-Gene-BIOS-1604
> 
> I've had endless series of problems with multiplier settings not "sticking" (my 3570K would stay at 3800 Turbo even if set otherwise) and changing the primary display between IGP and my 7970. I also couldn't get VIRTU MVP to work at all without booting to a black screen in Windows. So I decided to flash back to 1309. Thankfully I had saved some 1309 profiles on a USB drive so all I had to do is load one and back to normal. [1408 was OK but not as stable overall for me].
> 
> 
> 
> Been posting about this for two months. The last two Asus bios can be affected by this bug. It usually occurs when you make more than a few changes to bios, or are testing an overclock and experience serous instabilities. The best solution is to reflash bios, that will fix it. Until it happens again of course. A new bios is supposed to be in testing, and released in the near future.
Click to expand...

I'm running BIOS 1604 on my Gene V, no issues so far.. (knock on wood..)
I flashed it a few days ago, the previous BIOS was from 03/2012 though I do not remember which exact version.
3570K @ 4.4GHz with only some minor tweaking left to do for 100% stability.. (in-progress now).


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by NLight95
> 
> WARNING: Use BIOS 1604 at your own risk!
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?27967-Asus-Maximus-v-Gene-BIOS-1604
> 
> I've had endless series of problems with multiplier settings not "sticking" (my 3570K would stay at 3800 Turbo even if set otherwise) and changing the primary display between IGP and my 7970. I also couldn't get VIRTU MVP to work at all without booting to a black screen in Windows. So I decided to flash back to 1309. Thankfully I had saved some 1309 profiles on a USB drive so all I had to do is load one and back to normal. [1408 was OK but not as stable overall for me].


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm running BIOS 1604 on my Gene V, no issues so far.. (knock on wood..)
> I flashed it a few days ago, the previous BIOS was from 03/2012 though I do not remember which exact version.
> 3570K @ 4.4GHz with only some minor tweaking left to do for 100% stability.. (in-progress now).


1604 bios is ok to use as are aware of the sticky multiplier simply use the cmos and enter values 1 time will guarantee them to work fine

I have used this bios since 10-jan-2013 no issues (apart from sticky values) I already knew my values for my vcore multiplier etc and entered them once.
I have found this bios to simply be smoother running when in windows compared to 1408 and 704
But I am using maximus extreme

my testing has involved folding at home for 24/5 continiously @ 100% high folding power
2500k @ 4.7Mhz
GTX 580 SLI @ 1000Mhz

as soon as you make mulitple changes after initial settings is when this bug may start sticking values and the multiplier is the obvious one but it will also start sticking on vcore and other settings ie ram speed.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrel85*
> 
> KNOCK KNOCK!!! May I join the club???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasepugh1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Very nice rig, if you would like to join please post your CPU-Z, if you can't for what ever reason please take a picture of your name written on a piece of paper in front of your motherboard.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Go into device manager in control panel and disable it.


That's what I did, but still there is some memory reserved for the iGPU!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's what I did, but still there is some memory reserved for the iGPU!


I can't seem to get it fully turned off either, although i did find the option to set memory size. I set it to 32mb, it was using 320mb on auto. Under Advanced>System Agent>Graphics Configuration>iGPU Memory........... Does anyone know how to turn iGPU completely off? Is this even possible?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Unsure, in device manager my GTX 660 is the only one that shows up. That would have to be a bios error wouldn't it? I would try to reflash the bios, and/or try a different bios version. That is what I would try 1st, if that doesn't work then call Asus support.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Anyway to connect 2 audio sources into the back of the Maximus V GENE? Right now I have my Klipsh Pro Media 2.1's connected to the back and my headphones connected to the front, when I want to listen to either one I disable one in the playback manager.

Soon to be getting a amp and I can't use my front audio port anymore.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Anyway to connect 2 audio sources into the back of the Maximus V GENE? Right now I have my Klipsh Pro Media 2.1's connected to the back and my headphones connected to the front, when I want to listen to either one I disable one in the playback manager.
> 
> Soon to be getting a amp and I can't use my front audio port anymore.


Why can't you use front audio? U could use a splitter for the back speaker/headphone port, and have it output to both headphones and speakers at same time. Use the optical to connect your amp/receiver. You'll get dts/ dolby digital that way.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Why can't you use front audio? U could use a splitter for the back speaker/headphone port, and have it output to both headphones and speakers at same time. Use the optical to connect your amp/receiver. You'll get dts/ dolby digital that way.


I'm planning on getting the Schiit Magni and I want to place it under my monitor so I'll use the back port for that, meaning I'll have to use the front port for my speakers







I'll have to wrap the wire around everything, it's not a huge issue but I was just wondering if there is something I can do.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm planning on getting the Schiit Magni and I want to place it under my monitor so I'll use the back port for that, meaning I'll have to use the front port for my speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wrap the wire around everything, it's not a huge issue but I was just wondering if there is something I can do.


Could use something like this...........http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Speaker-and-Headphone-Splitter/dp/B000067RC4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362294373&sr=8-1&keywords=Dual+Headphone+Jack

EDIT: That one may output mono sound. here's a stereo one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882196030


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Could use something like this...........http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Speaker-and-Headphone-Splitter/dp/B000067RC4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362294373&sr=8-1&keywords=Dual+Headphone+Jack


I'm guessing the signal will come out the same? When I'm not using my speakers I'll have to turn them off right? (my speakers can't turn off







)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> I can't seem to get it fully turned off either, although i did find the option to set memory size. I set it to 32mb, it was using 320mb on auto. Under Advanced>System Agent>Graphics Configuration>iGPU Memory........... Does anyone know how to turn iGPU completely off? Is this even possible?


As I suspected, this is yet another firmware setting problem: I pushed the reset button in the IO panel until the default settings were loaded. Then, booted into windows to check that the integrated GPU was gone, and then loaded a custom profile from a USB.

Try that.


----------



## Himea

just got a couple question im tryint to SLI GTX geforce 570's but some reason won't let me am i doing something wrong or suggestion i have both cards in 1 and 2B

Just got the my ROG


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> just got a couple question im tryint to SLI GTX geforce 570's but some reason won't let me am i doing something wrong or suggestion i have both cards in 1 and 2B
> 
> Just got the my ROG


keep the cards in the appropriate slots 1 and 2, do not deviate.
SLi bridge in firm
enable in nVidia CP...

when you first boot with both GPU's the Windows will give you a message when you get to your desktop
it says something like (SLi ready or capable) if everything is good to go.
if you didn't get that message or notification then it's not going to work just yet.
if you got the message or notification and it's not working then exactly what happens.?

have you updated your BIOS yet.?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> As I suspected, this is yet another firmware setting problem: I pushed the reset button in the IO panel until the default settings were loaded. Then, booted into windows to check that the integrated GPU was gone, and then loaded a custom profile from a USB.
> 
> Try that.


Gotta find a usb stick first







If this works, then it tells me there's a setting for it in there somewhere...just have to find it...


----------



## Himea

Just update my Bios to 1604 and i have both 570's in 1 and 2B
there 5 slot in order like this
1-570 detects
2A
2B-570 don't show up
3-Sound blaster z detects
4

SLi bridge is firm

still don't work


----------



## ninojean

Hi everyone,

I plan on getting a maximus board. But i can't decide which one.. the extreme or the formula. I plan on running a 3770k and gtx 680 4gb setup in SLI. And later on i will go Tri-SLI when i have abit more $$.
I want this rig to at least me 2-3 years. And I am doing watercooling on the CPU and GPU's.

Help please.

Thanks

Oh and it will be going in a NZXT Switch 810 case


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> Just update my Bios to 1604 and i have both 570's in 1 and 2B
> there 5 slot in order like this
> 1-570 detects
> 2A
> 2B-570 don't show up
> 3-Sound blaster z detects
> 4
> 
> SLi bridge is firm
> 
> still don't work


You'll need to move the graphic card to slot 2A. If slot 3 is occupied, slot 2B won't work. Move the sound card or the 2nd 570 to slot 2A, and your problem will go away. The way you have everything setup would have been perfect, but this motherboard has that one flaw. I hated it when I found it out, but still loved it enough to keep it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I plan on getting a maximus board. But i can't decide which one.. the extreme or the formula. I plan on running a 3770k and gtx 680 4gb setup in SLI. And later on i will go Tri-SLI when i have abit more $$.
> I want this rig to at least me 2-3 years. And I am doing watercooling on the CPU and GPU's.
> 
> Help please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Oh and it will be going in a NZXT Switch 810 case


I'll suggest the Extreme if you're planing on going tri-sli while water cooling your 680s. The ideal TRI-SLI setup that would give the card enough room to breathe where slot 1, 2B and 4 are occupied won't work on this board. For Tri-Sli, the cards will need to occupy 1,2A, and 3... I have the same motherboard with 2 680's currently installed in slot 1 and 2B. To do Tri-Sli, I will definitely have to put those cards because they'd be too close together.


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> You'll need to move the graphic card to slot 2A. If slot 3 is occupied, slot 2B won't work. Move the sound card or the 2nd 570 to slot 2A, and your problem will go away. The way you have everything setup would have been perfect, but this motherboard has that one flaw. I hated it when I found it out, but still loved it enough to keep it. Hope that helps!


I just move the sound blaster to the pci 4x even tho my second 570 can't breath oh well







let it burn


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> I just move the sound blaster to the pci 4x even tho my second 570 can't breath oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let it burn


why not move it to the last slot then?


----------



## Himea

i did still not work lol thats why i move it to the 4x one lol


----------



## malmental

RMA that mobo time...
GPU's are in the first two red pci (x16) lanes.. and if not working after all this including BIOS update then RMA the motherboard...
you could re-flash the ROM to the 570's but if they have worked in SLi before they should work now..


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> i did still not work lol thats why i move it to the 4x one lol


This is the MVE right? PCI_E switches are all on?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> W=VxA
> 
> 12v x 1.8A = 21.6w
> 
> the fan headers are rated for 5w
> 
> *DO NOT EVEN ATTEMPT TO RUN THE PUMP OFF ANY MOBO FAN HEADER*
> 
> just get a molex to 3pin fan header or fan controller rated 25w per channel


Where does that 5 W rating come from ? All I see in manual is that Cpu fan header can handle 1 A but other headers are not mentioned.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Where does that 5 W rating come from ? All I see in manual is that Cpu fan header can handle 1 A but other headers are not mentioned.


Well if that's the case:
P=IE
W=VA
12V*1A=12W


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Well if that's the case:
> P=IE
> W=VA
> 12V*1A=12W


I do know how to calculate that, I'm just wondering if those other headers are not able to handle same 12 W. I have two Silverstone AP181 fans (5.4 W fans) connected to a chassis fan header and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I do know how to calculate that, I'm just wondering if those other headers are not able to handle same 12 W. I have two Silverstone AP181 fans (5.4 W fans) connected to a chassis fan header and it seems to be working fine.


Good question. I called their tech support back when I asked the original question, and they were oblivious.

I can't see why one header would have a higher power rating than the others.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Good question. I called their tech support back when I asked the original question, and they were oblivious.
> 
> I can't see why one header would have a higher power rating than the others.


I agree, that's why I want to know where that 5 W comes from.


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> This is the MVE right? PCI_E switches are all on?


MVE? and as for the swtiches on no i haven't turn on or off they on default


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> MVE? and as for the swtiches on no i haven't turn on or off they on default


MVE = Maximus V Extreme


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> MVE? and as for the swtiches on no i haven't turn on or off they on default


Is the 2nd card seated into the slot properly?

Have you tried to swap them around or just run one at a time to confirm they are both working?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I plan on getting a maximus board. But i can't decide which one.. the extreme or the formula. I plan on running a 3770k and gtx 680 4gb setup in SLI. And later on i will go Tri-SLI when i have abit more $$.
> I want this rig to at least me 2-3 years. And I am doing watercooling on the CPU and GPU's.
> 
> Help please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Oh and it will be going in a NZXT Switch 810 case


I was having the same trouble. For the price difference, the Formula was the one for me. The extreme is a bit better, but not $100 better. I would have bought the name, The formula is awesome and plenty to keep me happy.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I was having the same trouble. For the price difference, the Formula was the one for me. The extreme is a bit better, but not $100 better. I would have bought the name, The formula is awesome and plenty to keep me happy.


Some might disagree with your take on the price difference, but if he plans to go tri-sli in the future, then the extreme would be the best choice.


----------



## Deltaechoe

Anyone in here have an NH-D14 cooler? I would like to know how it fits on the Maximus V Formula (a small pic here or in a pm would be appreciated). Thank you


----------



## Essenbe

I have one, but it is on an Asrock board. I can't tell you about the Formula. But, there is 44mm clearance for the ram and the 120mm fan can be slid up to get a little more. For comparison, G Skill Ripjaws is 40mm tall. On their web site they list the Formula as compatible.


----------



## doughsthoughts

Dolby Digital and Asus Maximus Formula V...

I've seen lots of posts and even asked the question my self, why does our motherboard only have DTS? when the same chip has DTS and Dolby in other systems. So I searched and Searched. Mainly because I wanted to order a Pair of Astro 50's but didn't want to buy the ROG soundcard for 200$ plus 300$ head sets is insane to me.

So after looking and looking. I noticed that creative has a Dolby patch for some of the cards for 5$ to install Dolby. I downloaded and tried to install it and it did not work.. But than I found this.

dd-live patch\RC5-1_Patch10\Audio\DDL

I wont say where I found it at, Honestly I dont remember. I downloaded so many of them in hopes it would work. I browsed to this path DDL, which is what I'm told I need. I click setup and next next finish.. I reboot..

I check the optical playback device.Supported Formats and what do you know! before it only said DTS...Now I have DTS AND DOLBY DIGITAL!! I'm soo hyped. What is even wierder. There is no information about this anywhere. I am suprised so many people rolled over and bought another sound card. Specially when this Mobo has Optical in and Out and a decent sound card all too boot. I just could not take the fact that I had to get another Sound Card for an optical port when I have 2. From what I know Dolby is just software to route data over the port. When I hook up my Z1000 to optical. I play a test noise from Optical and it shows me the Dolby digital icon. When I click DTS and test. It says DTS!! this is truely amazing. I hope this helps anyone who has wanted to use Dolby with this motherboard..


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Some might disagree with your take on the price difference, but if he plans to go tri-sli in the future, then the extreme would be the best choice.


I totally agree with you. it all depends on what you intend on doing. Some features may be worth little to some and allot to others. It all depends on the application. Anything I ever say on here is an opinion, if I ever make it seem otherwise I apologize.


----------



## Himea

yes i do have that one
and yes there both working on 1 and 2b and sound card its on pcie 4x lane bcuz the 3 or 4 lanes would disable the sli something weird about the mother board the problem im guessing the second 570 run a lil bit hotter since the sound card on the way


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doughsthoughts*
> 
> Dolby Digital and Asus Maximus Formula V...
> 
> I've seen lots of posts and even asked the question my self, why does our motherboard only have DTS? when the same chip has DTS and Dolby in other systems. So I searched and Searched. Mainly because I wanted to order a Pair of Astro 50's but didn't want to buy the ROG soundcard for 200$ plus 300$ head sets is insane to me.
> 
> So after looking and looking. I noticed that creative has a Dolby patch for some of the cards for 5$ to install Dolby. I downloaded and tried to install it and it did not work.. But than I found this.
> 
> dd-live patch\RC5-1_Patch10\Audio\DDL
> 
> I wont say where I found it at, Honestly I dont remember. I downloaded so many of them in hopes it would work. I browsed to this path DDL, which is what I'm told I need. I click setup and next next finish.. I reboot..
> 
> I check the optical playback device.Supported Formats and what do you know! before it only said DTS...Now I have DTS AND DOLBY DIGITAL!! I'm soo hyped. What is even wierder. There is no information about this anywhere. I am suprised so many people rolled over and bought another sound card. Specially when this Mobo has Optical in and Out and a decent sound card all too boot. I just could not take the fact that I had to get another Sound Card for an optical port when I have 2. From what I know Dolby is just software to route data over the port. When I hook up my Z1000 to optical. I play a test noise from Optical and it shows me the Dolby digital icon. When I click DTS and test. It says DTS!! this is truely amazing. I hope this helps anyone who has wanted to use Dolby with this motherboard..


Awesome. I am going to look into it. I am not to that point yet, but I am going Dolby within the next few months. Another question I am going to look at is using Nvidia HD audio through my TV, and then using the V Form Realtek audio through a 5.1 stereo. I'm not sure if it is do-able or not. Guess I will see when the time comes. Might have to go into the tv with HDMI and use the TVs audio out to the stereo. Is the quality of AUX cable sound as good as that of an HDMI? If so then I will abandon Nvidia sound all together.


----------



## Deltaechoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I have one, but it is on an Asrock board. I can't tell you about the Formula. But, there is 44mm clearance for the ram and the 120mm fan can be slid up to get a little more. For comparison, G Skill Ripjaws is 40mm tall. On their web site they list the Formula as compatible.


I actually use ripjaws memory models for that reason, if I didn't have that CPU cooler I would have much higher profile memory


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doughsthoughts*
> 
> Dolby Digital and Asus Maximus Formula V...
> 
> I've seen lots of posts and even asked the question my self, why does our motherboard only have DTS? when the same chip has DTS and Dolby in other systems. So I searched and Searched. Mainly because I wanted to order a Pair of Astro 50's but didn't want to buy the ROG soundcard for 200$ plus 300$ head sets is insane to me.
> 
> So after looking and looking. I noticed that creative has a Dolby patch for some of the cards for 5$ to install Dolby. I downloaded and tried to install it and it did not work.. But than I found this.
> 
> dd-live patch\RC5-1_Patch10\Audio\DDL
> 
> I wont say where I found it at, Honestly I dont remember. I downloaded so many of them in hopes it would work. I browsed to this path DDL, which is what I'm told I need. I click setup and next next finish.. I reboot..
> 
> I check the optical playback device.Supported Formats and what do you know! before it only said DTS...Now I have DTS AND DOLBY DIGITAL!! I'm soo hyped. What is even wierder. There is no information about this anywhere. I am suprised so many people rolled over and bought another sound card. Specially when this Mobo has Optical in and Out and a decent sound card all too boot. I just could not take the fact that I had to get another Sound Card for an optical port when I have 2. From what I know Dolby is just software to route data over the port. When I hook up my Z1000 to optical. I play a test noise from Optical and it shows me the Dolby digital icon. When I click DTS and test. It says DTS!! this is truely amazing. I hope this helps anyone who has wanted to use Dolby with this motherboard..


Why do you want Dolby Digital? DTS is better than DD 95% of the time. Only real advantage DD has is its smaller file size.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deltaechoe*
> 
> Anyone in here have an NH-D14 cooler? I would like to know how it fits on the Maximus V Formula (a small pic here or in a pm would be appreciated). Thank you


Its on the Noctua compatibility list, check here. http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en
Ripjaws will work fine too. Like other person said, as long as they're under 44mm. List says that too.
You could also do what this guy did to ensure there's no issues.....


Original thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361090/noctua-nh-d14-asus-maximus-v-formala-and-memory


----------



## doughsthoughts

First, My 300$ headset only works with dolby. most games, 99% of games in the world Dont use DTS. I have to use 6ch Direct to my stereo. Your right it sounds better for movies / music. But in what I mainly do is gaming. it's a Dolby World. Look at every Gaming headset that does Surround besides a few Analog sets, all need Dolby or don't work.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doughsthoughts*
> 
> First, My 300$ headset only works with dolby. most games, 99% of games in the world Dont use DTS. I have to use 6ch Direct to my stereo. Your right it sounds better for movies / music. But in what I mainly do is gaming. it's a Dolby World. Look at every Gaming headset that does Surround besides a few Analog sets, all need Dolby or don't work.


Ok i understand, but...OUCH> I hope that headset does your housework for you too at that price


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Been posting about this for two months. The last two Asus bios can be affected by this bug. It usually occurs when you make more than a few changes to bios, or are testing an overclock and experience serous instabilities. The best solution is to reflash bios, that will fix it. Until it happens again of course. A new bios is supposed to be in testing, and released in the near future.


I re-flashed 1604 (after clearing the CMOS) but had the same results. It may be sensitive to certain hardware combinations. 1309 keeps my multiplier settings and I can overclock my mem by just a hair (1866 to 2000, no change to latencies or voltage). I'd like to get VIRTU MVP running to enable both IGP and my 7970 as I both game and do a fair amount of video transcoding/conversion. Having the HD4000 available for Quick Sync would come in handy instead of having to reboot and chaging the Primary Display back and forth. I'll check out the new BIOS when it appears but for now I'm sticking with 1309 which runs best for me.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> I re-flashed 1604 (after clearing the CMOS) but had the same results. It may be sensitive to certain hardware combinations. 1309 keeps my multiplier settings and I can overclock my mem by just a hair (1866 to 2000, no change to latencies or voltage). I'd like to get VIRTU MVP running to enable both IGP and my 7970 as I both game and do a fair amount of video transcoding/conversion. Having the HD4000 available for Quick Sync would come in handy instead of having to reboot and chaging the Primary Display back and forth. I'll check out the new BIOS when it appears but for now I'm sticking with 1309 which runs best for me.


Whatever works best for you is the way to go. I have not used Virtu because every review on this site about it says it does not work. Most everyone who tried it says it made things worse not better. I don't think there is any harm in trying though, so let us know if it works for you.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> I re-flashed 1604 (after clearing the CMOS) but had the same results. It may be sensitive to certain hardware combinations. 1309 keeps my multiplier settings and I can overclock my mem by just a hair (1866 to 2000, no change to latencies or voltage). I'd like to get VIRTU MVP running to enable both IGP and my 7970 as I both game and do a fair amount of video transcoding/conversion. Having the HD4000 available for Quick Sync would come in handy instead of having to reboot and chaging the Primary Display back and forth. I'll check out the new BIOS when it appears but for now I'm sticking with 1309 which runs best for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Whatever works best for you is the way to go. I have not used Virtu because every review on this site about it says it does not work. Most everyone who tried it says it made things worse not better. I don't think there is any harm in trying though, so let us know if it works for you.


Let us know *how* you got it to work too







I'd like to see if i can get it up and running as well, as i can't seem to turn off the iGPU


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I do know how to calculate that, I'm just wondering if those other headers are not able to handle same 12 W. I have two Silverstone AP181 fans (5.4 W fans) connected to a chassis fan header and it seems to be working fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Well if that's the case:
> P=IE
> W=VA
> 12V*1A=12W


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Where does that 5 W rating come from ? All I see in manual is that Cpu fan header can handle 1 A but other headers are not mentioned.


Sorry I was wrong my memory is failing me pulled that number from my head when I checked for a mcp655 PWM and came to the conclusion that even my fan controller @ 15w channel wouldn't do it.

double checking the manual 12w or 1A is correct


----------



## ninojean

Just ordered a Maximus v formula. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Just ordered a Maximus v formula. Can't wait to get it.


I know the feeling. You made an excellent choice. I love mine. What cpu and gpu are you using? HDD or SDD?


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Let us know *how* you got it to work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see if i can get it up and running as well, as i can't seem to turn off the iGPU


i'm curious as well









I had the same issue with mine, .... updated to latest bios hoping i'd get more options
only to end up back to square one.

Then decided to crossfire, and as soon as the 2nd card was installed, i got the "Cpu Fan Error"

Hope there's a new bios in the works


----------



## ninojean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I know the feeling. You made an excellent choice. I love mine. What cpu and gpu are you using? HDD or SDD?


Going to use a 3770k, two evga GTX 680 4gb w/ backplate in sli mode, and a Samsung 840 pro series 256gb ssd.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Going to use a 3770k, two evga GTX 680 4gb w/ backplate in sli mode, and a Samsung 840 pro series 256gb ssd.


Nice! As soon as I come up with some more cash I am getting another 660Ti and a mSata SDD to run as cache for my HDDs. I wanted to get a 680, but I had to compromise somewhere. My wife is already mad as hell about it. I was supposed to upgrade videocards and built a new pc instead. Oops!


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Going to use a 3770k, two evga GTX 680 4gb w/ backplate in sli mode, and a Samsung 840 pro series 256gb ssd.


Can't go wrong with that setup. The 840 Pros are great. Have the same thing in my MacBook. Enjoy!


----------



## Grimly

This has been an excellent forum, found many answers here. And I thank you all for that. The "Sticky Multiplier" issue was driving me nutty to say the least.

Aaaand, I figured since I keep coming back here... I should join the club.





Little bit of a work in progress at the moment, so excuse the old WC parts/twist ties/ugly brown pipe straping. Gotta get some new parts, still haven't decided... you guys know the drill.









oh... and if anybody is wondering, that's a solid state (peltier) chilling section in the top left (ripped it outta an old Dell XPS wc loop, still works great). My ambient temps in the room are about 23C, LOL this processor idles almost 10C below ambient because of the chiller, I'm wondering if I should be worried about condensation...? Tho I have plenty of air movement... I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> This has been an excellent forum, found many answers here. And I thank you all for that. The "Sticky Multiplier" issue was driving me nutty to say the least.
> 
> Aaaand, I figured since I keep coming back here... I should join the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little bit of a work in progress at the moment, so excuse the old WC parts/twist ties/ugly brown pipe straping. Gotta get some new parts, still haven't decided... you guys know the drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh... and if anybody is wondering, that's a solid state (peltier) chilling section in the top left (ripped it outta an old Dell XPS wc loop, still works great). My ambient temps in the room are about 23C, LOL this processor idles almost 10C below ambient because of the chiller, I'm wondering if I should be worried about condensation...? Tho I have plenty of air movement... I'll keep an eye on it.


Nice work! What case is that?


----------



## Grimly

Thanks! Although, it's only nice up close. If I had zoomed out any further you would have thought an electric wire octopus is trying to eat my computer, I'm literally holding them out of the way with my camera on a tripod taking a timed pic. Lots of work left to do









The case is a NZXT Switch 810 SE Gunmetal Grey


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Going to use a 3770k, two evga GTX 680 4gb w/ backplate in sli mode, and a Samsung 840 pro series 256gb ssd.


Going to be a killa rig. Are you going to stick the cards in your AMD setup, bench, & compare?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Why do you want Dolby Digital? DTS is better than DD 95% of the time. Only real advantage DD has is its smaller file size.


There are just as many reasons to use DD as DTS actually, despite there being some limitations - especially if you are only encoding for 5.1 - and many games don't even have surround channels unless you use Maxtrix etc to 'create' them. The bottom line is that most games and many movies (even BR) still come with Dolby tracks rather than DTS tracks. The idea is to support every codec... because you never know when you might want to watch that old DVD you have lying around.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doughsthoughts*
> 
> First, My 300$ headset only works with dolby. most games, 99% of games in the world Dont use DTS. I have to use 6ch Direct to my stereo. Your right it sounds better for movies / music. But in what I mainly do is gaming. it's a Dolby World. Look at every Gaming headset that does Surround besides a few Analog sets, all need Dolby or don't work.


Exactly - although I've never actually found a surround capable headset that's as good as a great set of stereo cans and a good headphone amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Ok i understand, but...OUCH> I hope that headset does your housework for you too at that price


Actually, that's pretty cheap all things considered. I've had my eyes on THESE for a while now - but have other priorities at the moment (like building out my theater). They're "on sale" sometimes for 'as little' as $799 but usually they're just under a grand.


----------



## ninojean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Going to be a killa rig. Are you going to stick the cards in your AMD setup, bench, & compare?


I'm actually building a whole new rig. Link below is my build log.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1367751/build-log-watercooled-red-liquid-z77-maximus-v-formula-3770k-evga-gtx-680-4gb-32gb-ram

Not sure if I'll put the cards in my current setup and bench them. Depends if I have time.

Can't wait to build my first watercooled rig.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> Thanks! Although, it's only nice up close. If I had zoomed out any further you would have thought an electric wire octopus is trying to eat my computer, I'm literally holding them out of the way with my camera on a tripod taking a timed pic. Lots of work left to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is a NZXT Switch 810 SE Gunmetal Grey


Nice setup. I really like the layout of that case.


----------



## justanoldman

In the middle of putting together a Switch 810 gunmetal case with a Maximus V Formula, and Samsung 512gb 840 pro myself. I guess great minds think alike. Just waiting for the new Swiftech H220 to arrive.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> In the middle of putting together a Switch 810 gunmetal case with a Maximus V Formula, and Samsung 512gb 840 pro myself. I guess great minds think alike. Just waiting for the new Swiftech H220 to arrive.


also:
Switch 810 white
MVF
Samsung 840 non pro SSD


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> In the middle of putting together a Switch 810 gunmetal case with a Maximus V Formula, and Samsung 512gb 840 pro myself. I guess great minds think alike. Just waiting for the new Swiftech H220 to arrive.


Lol, I recommended that H220 to a friend last night... great deal I must say, kinda wish something like that was around when I started wc. Then again, if we weren't ripping heater cores out of junk cars to wc a pc stuff like this wouldn't even exist!

Speaking of wc... anybody else on water want to share there temps? I feel like my chip is a bit warm for the voltage. I'm coming from a Q9550 oc'd 3.83ghz @ 1.368v, which was generating roughly 100-120W, and my cores never saw 65C with IBT. This 3570k, oc'd to 4.8ghz @ 1.320v is barely breaking 72W, but my temps are quite a bit higher, about 85C with IBT. I've heard about the whole "TIM not as good" thing, hence delidding and such, just didn't think it would be this bad... Do my temps seem high for a water setup? My ambient temps are 23C for these tests.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> Lol, I recommended that H220 to a friend last night... great deal I must say, kinda wish something like that was around when I started wc. Then again, if we weren't ripping heater cores out of junk cars to wc a pc stuff like this wouldn't even exist!
> 
> Speaking of wc... anybody else on water want to share there temps? I feel like my chip is a bit warm for the voltage. I'm coming from a Q9550 oc'd 3.83ghz @ 1.368v, which was generating roughly 100-120W, and my cores never saw 65C with IBT. This 3570k, oc'd to 4.8ghz @ 1.320v is barely breaking 72W, but my temps are quite a bit higher, about 85C with IBT. I've heard about the whole "TIM not as good" thing, hence delidding and such, just didn't think it would be this bad... Do my temps seem high for a water setup? My ambient temps are 23C for these tests.


What you are seeing is normal. With a H100i cooler, one of my 3770k at 4.7 and 1.37v I would hit 88c while stress testing. That is why I decided to delid. Some Ivy chips are better than others temp wise but they are all hot.

It is not the TIM that is the problem, it is the black glue that they use to hold down the IHS. It prevents the IHS from making good contact with the die. Most people get 10-25c temp drop when they delid, but I only recommend it to people who can afford a new chip if they make a mistake, and the chip is worth the trouble.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> What you are seeing is normal. With a H100i cooler, one of my 3770k at 4.7 and 1.37v I would hit 88c while stress testing. That is why I decided to delid. Some Ivy chips are better than others temp wise but they are all hot.
> 
> It is not the TIM that is the problem, it is the black glue that they use to hold down the IHS. It prevents the IHS from making good contact with the die. Most people get 10-25c temp drop when they delid, but I only recommend it to people who can afford a new chip if they make a mistake, and the chip is worth the trouble.


Cool, thx for the quick response. I'm considering delidding, the process doesn't seem too difficult. However, I think I'd like to get my chip stable at the magical 5.0ghz first, as my temps at 4.8ghz seem reasonable enough.

Which leads me to my next question... I know there is a voltage wall with most, if not all, processors. It seems mine is anything after 4.8ghz (@1.320v). To even boot into windows at 5.0ghz my processor needs 1.42v... to get it even somewhat stable 1.45v, and i've tried up to 1.48v. But I get some wierd stuff going on, I can run and pass, the standard 10 run IBT test, and prime95 will run without failing cores for hours, however, I get all kinds of windows errors (Explorer, Catalyst and others stop responding) going on in the background while stressing. Which is different than I'm used to, I'm coming from a Q9550, P5Q Deluxe, which if there was any instability, Prime or IBT would fail in a heart beat... rather than keep running fine, while windows is crashing in the background.

Have I potentially reached the limit of my chip? I understand I haven't given a lot of info regarding my current settings, and I will provide if somebody wants to get into this with me... I just feel like I'm missing something simple, and for the sake of an already long post...

You can see now why I'm questioning delidding, I don't think I want to run 24/7 OC at more than 1.48v even if my temps are good.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

From the Ivy overclocking guide - I'll see if I can find the link but you can search for it - the general consensus is that up to 1.55V vcore is safe on water or air provided that the temps don't become prohibitive. Dice and LN2 'maniacs' have run up to 2.4V - but obviously that's just for a bench run, and with the expectation that they may not be running that chip again if it fails.









For day to day I wouldn't worry too much but you may have indeed reached the VOLTAGE limit of the chip - this is different from the THERMAL limit - so it totally depends on the actual die itself. On the cooling side they are are the same (at least as far as TDP and throttling is concerned). Delidding won't help the voltage side much if any - however, it might very well help you run your max voltage-limited clock at temps that are 10-20C less for a much greater durability if you run it 24/7 at that clock.

As far as the 'weird' errors you have while being IBT stable - that sounds more likely to be an issue with memory or chipset voltages - it's a delicate balance and you may need to spend more time looking at other areas of the system to make sure that the stability issues don't have a different source than the CPU - even though the CPU is all you are tweaking at the moment. Now if they go away at 1.52V - then I guess not - but if everything else is perfectly stable but you're having drive issues or application crashes - it's likely related to memory or SB I/O control.


----------



## Grimly

Wow! 1.55v for a 24/7... that seems crazy to me, but I have little very experience with IB, I wouldn't have tried that with my c2q for a 24/7. But perhaps I'm just paranoid.

Any idea's about the windows errors?

(I'm going to the ETID concert tonight







:, back tomorrow, and thx again for the quick responses you guys are great!)


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> From the Ivy overclocking guide - I'll see if I can find the link but you can search for it - the general consensus is that up to 1.55V vcore is safe on water or air provided that the temps don't become prohibitive.


I wouldn't go nearly as far 24/7... 1.55 was too much even on 45nm Core i7...

If you plan to keep it for a few years, I wouldn't go above 1.4, _maybe_ 1.45.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> Cool, thx for the quick response. I'm considering delidding, the process doesn't seem too difficult. However, I think I'd like to get my chip stable at the magical 5.0ghz first, as my temps at 4.8ghz seem reasonable enough.
> 
> Which leads me to my next question... I know there is a voltage wall with most, if not all, processors. It seems mine is anything after 4.8ghz (@1.320v). To even boot into windows at 5.0ghz my processor needs 1.42v... to get it even somewhat stable 1.45v, and i've tried up to 1.48v. But I get some wierd stuff going on, I can run and pass, the standard 10 run IBT test, and prime95 will run without failing cores for hours, however, I get all kinds of windows errors (Explorer, Catalyst and others stop responding) going on in the background while stressing. Which is different than I'm used to, I'm coming from a Q9550, P5Q Deluxe, which if there was any instability, Prime or IBT would fail in a heart beat... rather than keep running fine, while windows is crashing in the background.
> 
> Have I potentially reached the limit of my chip? I understand I haven't given a lot of info regarding my current settings, and I will provide if somebody wants to get into this with me... I just feel like I'm missing something simple, and for the sake of an already long post...
> 
> You can see now why I'm questioning delidding, I don't think I want to run 24/7 OC at more than 1.48v even if my temps are good.


Your problems may be instability from too little vCore, but it would depend on all your bios settings. Check the first post of the thread below and see if your settings match. Our bios looks a little different, but anything you see in an ROG bios that isn't listed in the guide you can just leave at default.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

I have overclocked three 3770k chips recently and following that guide I had no trouble reaching the limit of the particular chip. Every chip will hit a voltage wall where it needs a very large bump up in voltage to get to the next multiplier, and people usually stop there.

No one, and I mean that literally, knows for sure what is safe to run 24/7 on an Ivy chip for voltage. Part of the problem is that the word safe means different things to different people. If we assume you don't want your chip to degrade a lot within three years then 1.3v is fine, 1.4v is assumed to be fine, and over 1.5v is considered risky but we don't know how risky.

Degradation, or electromigration, is increased by heat and voltage. Really good temps allows a higher voltage, but all chips degrade at some level. We just want it to last for long enough without needing a lot more voltage to maintain our multiplier.

If you can reach the voltage limit on your chip without delidding, then there is no reason to delid. My best chip had horrible temps and I couldn't go much over 1.3v without trouble, so it was a perfect candidate for delidding - not all chips are.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No one, and I mean that literally, knows for sure what is safe to run 24/7 on an Ivy chip for voltage. Part of the problem is that the word safe means different things to different people. If we assume you don't want your chip to degrade a lot within three years then 1.3v is fine, 1.4v is assumed to be fine, and over 1.5v is considered risky but we don't know how risky.
> 
> Degradation, or electromigration, is increased by heat and voltage. Really good temps allows a higher voltage, but all chips degrade at some level. We just want it to last for long enough without needing a lot more voltage to maintain our multiplier.
> 
> If you can reach the voltage limit on your chip without delidding, then there is no reason to delid. My best chip had horrible temps and I couldn't go much over 1.3v without trouble, so it was a perfect candidate for delidding - not all chips are.


This ^

In general I would consider both your budget and upgrade timeframe as your best guide... something along these guidelines:

1.3V - 1.36V - You are concerned for the environment and have switched to LED lightbulbs throughout your house. You upgrade processors only every 4-5 years or when an new version of Crysis comes out. You have a very tight budget and many mouths that rely on your income.

1.37 - 1.45V - You like to save where it's possible as long as it isn't a compromise in comfort or performance. You upgrade processors every generation and occasionally on the half-gen release (die reduction). You have a reasonably flexible budget and aren't the only income in the house.

1.46V - 1.55V - You will gladly burn the planet to a crisp if it means getting an extra 5MHz on your overclock. You upgrade processors more often than you change your socks - or at least more often than you _buy_ them. You either make way more money than you need to live on or are one of several incomes in the house.

Pick the one closest to your situation and you should be good.







Personally, I look at running 1.5V as a non-issue since it's still technically in-spec and I've yet to have a chip fail even with massive voltage increases on several of them... they've all more than outlived the systems I built them into - in some cases to continue more than a decade later in a cheap router or something (I've got a Q6600 that's been running at close to 3.8GHz for something like 5 years at this point... and it shows no signs of stopping). Even if it were to die (which it could if I slip during delidding) I really wouldn't care that much because thankfully I can spare a few hundred dollars in pursuit of performance - but I understand everyone has different limits.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deltaechoe*
> 
> I actually use ripjaws memory models for that reason, if I didn't have that CPU cooler I would have much higher profile memory


I had the NH-D14 in mind when I built my rig so I went with GSkill ARES. Now if I can only get around to actually buying the cooler.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Whatever works best for you is the way to go. I have not used Virtu because every review on this site about it says it does not work. Most everyone who tried it says it made things worse not better. I don't think there is any harm in trying though, so let us know if it works for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Let us know *how* you got it to work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see if i can get it up and running as well, as i can't seem to turn off the iGPU


I did have it working at one time and yes, it actually did improve performance in 3DMark11 & Vantage. I also tried a few games like Skyrim and Deus Ex:HR to test for compatibility (but not performance) with good results. Unfortunately when I switched from my 7970 to IGP Windows locked cold and wouldn't boot--nothing but a blank screen. No display setting would work from that point, whether AUTO, PCIe, or IGP; neither did setting it back to single display mode. The BIOS likes to reset the Primary Display back to AUTO and I found VIRTU does not like that at all. Once you have VIRTU set up it's very finicky about your BIOS settings. Any change can throw it off and then you're stuck with a blank screen when booting into Windows.

I could probably get it to work eventually but I'm tweaking/ocing my 7970 atm. If I revisit it and get it going I'll be sure to post.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> This ^
> 
> In general I would consider both your budget and upgrade timeframe as your best guide... something along these guidelines:
> 
> 1.3V - 1.36V - You are concerned for the environment and have switched to LED lightbulbs throughout your house. You upgrade processors only every 4-5 years or when an new version of Crysis comes out. You have a very tight budget and many mouths that rely on your income.
> 
> 1.37 - 1.45V - You like to save where it's possible as long as it isn't a compromise in comfort or performance. You upgrade processors every generation and occasionally on the half-gen release (die reduction). You have a reasonably flexible budget and aren't the only income in the house.
> 
> 1.46V - 1.55V - You will gladly burn the planet to a crisp if it means getting an extra 5MHz on your overclock. You upgrade processors more often than you change your socks - or at least more often than you _buy_ them. You either make way more money than you need to live on or are one of several incomes in the house.
> 
> Pick the one closest to your situation and you should be good.


I'm a mixture of the first & third categories. I have a tight budget yet try to push it to the limit cuz of my obsession with that last few MHz. So far I've never fried anything via overclocking.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> I'm a mixture of the first & third categories. I have a tight budget yet try to push it to the limit cuz of my obsession with that last few MHz. So far I've never fried anything via overclocking.


I should have added in my selections that intended use plays a huge role - in fact, much larger than the actual voltages and temperatures in truth. If you're going to be folding 24/7 - then probably running 5.0GHz @ 1.52V vcore or something crazy like that is going to result in some fairly early CPU death - although how early that actually is would be anyone's guess (including an Intel engineer even).

On the other hand if you're overclocking to the same amount but you only do gaming and web browsing/movie watching on the same machine - you should be fine for quite a long time. After all, unless you disable every possible form of power consumption technology on both the CPU and the motherboard - then you're likely to be spending the majority of the time with the machine barely above idle or even powered off. Under either of those circumstances the chip will be well under the recommended limits for both voltage and heat.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> I'm a mixture of the first & third categories. I have a tight budget yet try to push it to the limit cuz of my obsession with that last few MHz. So far I've never fried anything via overclocking.


You will not fry an Ivy chip with less than 1.6, but if you have sufficient cooling to be able to run over 1.5v all the time you made degrade your chip faster than you want. No one knows for sure, but if you did degrade it then if (for example) you need 1.55v for 5.0 now, then two years from now you need over 1.6 for 5.0 but your cooling can't handle that. A year after that maybe 1.55v doesn't even stabilize 4.8.

That is what people fear from running too much voltage 24/7. More than an acceptable amount of degradation.


----------



## absoluteloki89

Just received this motherboard. Is there anyway to use the 3/8 fittings this has to my 1/2" tubing? Like an adapter of some sort.


----------



## doughsthoughts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteloki89*
> 
> Just received this motherboard. Is there anyway to use the 3/8 fittings this has to my 1/2" tubing? Like an adapter of some sort.


So I put 2 months of investigation into the purchase of my mobo, literally about 2 hours before I ordered everything and had over 5000 in parts in my cart. I realized the Bards are 3/8 when I had done everything in 1/2 by 3/4. I had to redo the entire setup to 3/8 x 5/8 because I thought they were just threaded barbs. but no they are built into it. So Im hoping Asus Picks up on this and just gives us 1/4gbss or what ever the threading for everything is. that way people can put there own barb or what ever they want. I've seen some people do some creative stuff. Use adapters to change hose sizes. Here is what I learned thou. Anything you use to down size at that point. Slows the entire process down. creates added back pressure and a bunch of technical mumbo jumbo. just think of it this way. unless its on its own Loop. Wether its cooled first or last. The restriction it generates will slow down coolant. So if you did 1/2 to the CPU block. Than put another fitting on the OUT of your CPU for 3/8 did 3/8 from that to the mobo. than from the OUT on the mobo to either ur res or video cards or another radiator. Than what ever fitting comes out of that back to 1/2.. Your trying to cram a much larger water volume into a smaller diameter, than coming out trying to fill a bigger volume tube hose with a coffee stirer straw. It is best if you are going to use the built on water cooler to just replace all the tubing with 3/8 and 3/8 fittings. Believe me I was very disapointed with this and even thought about just order the EK full mobo waterplate.. but it dosn't come acrylic only black.


----------



## doughsthoughts

I am very suprised not more people said anything about the Dolby hack to make DDL work on our mobo. I guess most people already came across this when the board first came out and already bought Sound cards. But I was soo happy and amazed the DDL driver just worked. I really didn't have to do anything at all. It just works. I do find that the sound through my Z5500 setup , the Dolby sounds a bit flat, not real bassy the position is good if my speakers were setup perfect. But the Bass sounds pretty bad.

The Direct 6 (5.1) I have hooked up now with this Onboard audio sounds really really sweeet. The astro a50's sound decent through the Dolby. much better than the speakers do. but I think its because it has a 10 year newer Decoder box for dolby. Can anyone recommend a good old fashion 5.1 ANalog gaming headset. or even 7.1 I hate razer products, But Im thinking of the TIAMAT. Just because the audio on this motherboard sounds better than most sounds i've ever used. I have a set of HPA2, that is true 5.1 headsets with analog 4 plugs plus USB for power. It also has a wired (mixamp) called EAR force HPA2. The problem is the MIC died and I can't get it working. So imusing 2 headsets. one around my neck for Mic and the HPA 2 for sound. I boughtt he Astro a50. Thinking they would be the best. THey are ok. But honestly I like the rich sound of the HPA2 more than the a50. I also like that its 5.1 true. to me it just does more.. deeper / richer / I did have to play with it for a long time before it was perfect. where the a50 the DOlby does the settings perfect. I dont have to balance front from sub and center. its just right. But the balanced sounds of the HPA2. sound more real and impressive specially explosons that sound like they are rumbling the walls and shaking my ears..


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doughsthoughts*
> 
> I am very suprised not more people said anything about the Dolby hack to make DDL work on our mobo. I guess most people already came across this when the board first came out and already bought Sound cards. But I was soo happy and amazed the DDL driver just worked. I really didn't have to do anything at all. It just works.


I think that there are probably a few that will find your information very useful - but you are talking about a very small group. Consider the fact that of this 'club' there are only 53 with your board. Additionally, there are very few of them that worry about anything other than stereo on gaming/working rigs (HTPCs are obviously another matter entirely) and of those that do - many have chosen to upgrade their sound cards rather than use the on-board audio. I personally found it interesting, but since I have an MVE and further I use a USB DAC and only for 2 channel anyway... it doesn't really apply.

So the end result is... don't be discouraged if the 6-7 members that will undoubtedly be very appreciative of that tip aren't being vocal at this point - they may not have even stopped by the thread in the past week (or month for that matter).


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> As far as the 'weird' errors you have while being IBT stable - that sounds more likely to be an issue with memory or chipset voltages - it's a delicate balance and you may need to spend more time looking at other areas of the system to make sure that the stability issues don't have a different source than the CPU - even though the CPU is all you are tweaking at the moment. Now if they go away at 1.52V - then I guess not - but if everything else is perfectly stable but you're having drive issues or application crashes - it's likely related to memory or SB I/O control.


Indeed, memory was my first thought. I have 1600 CL7 (4x4Gb). I've tried it with 2 sticks running @ 1333 CL9, didn't make a difference... and those timings at that speed should rule out the memory. Is there a way to adjust the SB voltage on IB/Z77? And should I?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Your problems may be instability from too little vCore, but it would depend on all your bios settings. Check the first post of the thread below and see if your settings match. Our bios looks a little different, but anything you see in an ROG bios that isn't listed in the guide you can just leave at default.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


I've been through this guide several times, as well as this one too.

http://rog.asus.com/136402012/maximus-v-motherboards/maximus-v-formula-overclocking-guide/

Both are great and I have learned a lot from them.

Needless to say things have changed quite a bit since my P45 board. I have overclocked lots of chips, starting out with a P3 800mhz (oc'ing for 10+yrs, lol), and the only chip I've partially cooked was a C2D E5200, fried one core, still boots and runs stable. And I kinda did it on purpose, cause I'd just bought the Q9950. That chip ran so well, and still does, I didn't feel the need to upgrade until now. I am comfortable running things somewhat high, I can afford another if need be... It's more of an inconvience then anything else.

I'll try some more V's tonight, see if it helps the windows errors... if not, you might see me back here posting a screeny of my bios









Thanks yet again for the help.


----------



## doughsthoughts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I think that there are probably a few that will find your information very useful - but you are talking about a very small group. Consider the fact that of this 'club' there are only 53 with your board. Additionally, there are very few of them that worry about anything other than stereo on gaming/working rigs (HTPCs are obviously another matter entirely) and of those that do - many have chosen to upgrade their sound cards rather than use the on-board audio. I personally found it interesting, but since I have an MVE and further I use a USB DAC and only for 2 channel anyway... it doesn't really apply.
> 
> So the end result is... don't be discouraged if the 6-7 members that will undoubtedly be very appreciative of that tip aren't being vocal at this point - they may not have even stopped by the thread in the past week (or month for that matter).


Yeah, Thanks, I didn't realize the number was soo low, I guess the ones here are active enough. Plus I see so many pictures of systems with this mobo. But I guess You dont automatically get subscribed when you pick it up. I just hope google picks up on the goodness and will lead others to the answer. I spent days maybe even a 40 hour work week trying to make it work. The amount of money I've spent to get this RIG right. I did not see spending another 180$ on the ROG sound card.

the final video cards for my rig show up Tomorrow Friday 3-8.. I hado get my 3rd choice, but still 2 MSI 7970's Oc'd 1010 and 5000 not too shabby. EK CSQ blocks. 3770k sitting at 4.6 ultra stable, been up to 5.0 and noo crashes but temps were hotter than I like. but once i do the finish wire job and mount the cards and blocks. I'll put some pics up.


----------



## paradoxum

silly question.. but does anyone know what size the hexagon bolts are that come with the wireless card? the ones you use to attach the connectors to the back panel? I need to buy a mini wrench so I can tighten them properly but no idea how they're measured or what size they will be, and the wrench will need to be small enough to fit through all my watercooling so an adjustable large one isn't really a good idea


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> silly question.. but does anyone know what size the hexagon bolts are that come with the wireless card? the ones you use to attach the connectors to the back panel? I need to buy a mini wrench so I can tighten them properly but no idea how they're measured or what size they will be, and the wrench will need to be small enough to fit through all my watercooling so an adjustable large one isn't really a good idea


Both my builds have the MVF and I hate those little bolts. Getting the wireless card in, then threading both the connectors through without the washers falling off, then tightening the bolts is a pain. I have just been making them finger tight, but I had a 11/32 socket laying around and it works.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> silly question.. but does anyone know what size the hexagon bolts are that come with the wireless card? the ones you use to attach the connectors to the back panel? I need to buy a mini wrench so I can tighten them properly but no idea how they're measured or what size they will be, and the wrench will need to be small enough to fit through all my watercooling so an adjustable large one isn't really a good idea


i used a 8mm hex nut driver to lock mine in place









a 11/32 socket may work too, but the bolts are metric


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> This has been an excellent forum, found many answers here. And I thank you all for that. The "Sticky Multiplier" issue was driving me nutty to say the least.
> 
> Aaaand, I figured since I keep coming back here... I should join the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little bit of a work in progress at the moment, so excuse the old WC parts/twist ties/ugly brown pipe straping. Gotta get some new parts, still haven't decided... you guys know the drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh... and if anybody is wondering, that's a solid state (peltier) chilling section in the top left (ripped it outta an old Dell XPS wc loop, still works great). My ambient temps in the room are about 23C, LOL this processor idles almost 10C below ambient because of the chiller, I'm wondering if I should be worried about condensation...? Tho I have plenty of air movement... I'll keep an eye on it.


Added, sorry I took so long.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> i used a 8mm hex nut driver to lock mine in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 11/32 socket may work too, but the bolts are metric


metric is fine.. I live in the UK







can you translate that into what size tool I need? I was thinking of buying this set and one of them should fit: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Piece-Mini-Combination-Wrench-Spanner-Set-5-10mm-/130531891735?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item1e644e9a17


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> metric is fine.. I live in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you translate that into what size tool I need? I was thinking of buying this set and one of them should fit: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Piece-Mini-Combination-Wrench-Spanner-Set-5-10mm-/130531891735?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item1e644e9a17


ebay listing says "Includes sizes: 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 and 10mm"
so Yup, that will work ...


----------



## WeRNothiNg

My specs are in my signature. I have my cpu at 4.6Ghz and my GTX 660 Ti is bumped up a bit too. My Windows Index scores are awesome. It should be running no problem. I have check ipconfig and have disabled all startup programs and services I do not need. There is no reason for me to have such low frame rates. I don't know what they are exactly, but it is enough to make to stop playing. It is fine when you are moving slowly in the shadows, but when the fight breaks out so does the LAG! I should be able to run this game on normal graphics settings without overclocking and I can't even play it on low. All settings in the Nvidia control panel are default. Powersaving is turned off(bios and OS). Any ideas?

I have kinda fixed it. I had to lower ALLOT of setting in the Nvidia control panel, it still lags out from time to time, but for the most part is ok. This is not cool, I should be able to max this thing out, or close to it.

SOLVED- Refresh rate, the game is unplayable using my native resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Added, sorry I took so long.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I should have added in my selections that intended use plays a huge role - in fact, much larger than the actual voltages and temperatures in truth. If you're going to be folding 24/7 - then probably running 5.0GHz @ 1.52V vcore or something crazy like that is going to result in some fairly early CPU death - although how early that actually is would be anyone's guess (including an Intel engineer even).
> 
> On the other hand if you're overclocking to the same amount but you only do gaming and web browsing/movie watching on the same machine - you should be fine for quite a long time. After all, unless you disable every possible form of power consumption technology on both the CPU and the motherboard - then you're likely to be spending the majority of the time with the machine barely above idle or even powered off. Under either of those circumstances the chip will be well under the recommended limits for both voltage and heat.


My only "regret" is that I wish I went with a mid-range mb rather than the MVF and spent the savings on something like a decent cooler, an additional SSD, or perhaps a case. I had several bad mobos over the years so when I had purchased my Maximus Formula back in 2008 it was because I wanted something stable with good BIOS support. That Max Formula was one hell of a board for the four years I had it. That's why I bought my MVF; it was based on my experience with the MF. But today's P877-V is basically yesterday's MF as far as functionality and overclocking are concerned, and the components even on mid-range boards are pretty decent quality. There's little difference between a $150 mb and a $300 if you're overclocking IB on air. The current ROG boards are really made for things like LN2 or a good wc loop.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You will not fry an Ivy chip with less than 1.6, but if you have sufficient cooling to be able to run over 1.5v all the time you made degrade your chip faster than you want. No one knows for sure, but if you did degrade it then if (for example) you need 1.55v for 5.0 now, then two years from now you need over 1.6 for 5.0 but your cooling can't handle that. A year after that maybe 1.55v doesn't even stabilize 4.8.
> 
> That is what people fear from running too much voltage 24/7. More than an acceptable amount of degradation.


How much did delidding your 3770K drop load temps at both stock & turbo speeds? I thought about doing this but I'd want to glue the IHS back on rather than have the 1155 bracket hold it in place, like most people do. I just wouldn't know what kind of glue or adhesive would be applicable.

FWIW, I lapped my Sapphire 7970 OC and it dropped temps about 3-4C under load. PK-1 TIM dropped it perhaps another 2C. Some people have used Liquid Ultra to drop around 10C but I'd rather stay away from conductive TIM unless there's a heatspreader in place.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> How much did delidding your 3770K drop load temps at both stock & turbo speeds? I thought about doing this but I'd want to glue the IHS back on rather than have the 1155 bracket hold it in place, like most people do. I just wouldn't know what kind of glue or adhesive would be applicable.
> 
> FWIW, I lapped my Sapphire 7970 OC and it dropped temps about 3-4C under load. PK-1 TIM dropped it perhaps another 2C. Some people have used Liquid Ultra to drop around 10C but I'd rather stay away from conductive TIM unless there's a heatspreader in place.


Everyone is different for their temp drops because the chips vary in how badly Intel glued the IHS down. If you had really bad temps to begin with, obviously you will get a bigger temp drop than someone with a chip where the temps aren't that bad. If you use the recommended CL Ultra or Pro on the die, and apply it correctly, most get a 15 to 20c drop in max core temp under load. Quite a few have done better than 20c.

All of those numbers, however, are with an oc, usually 4.5 or higher to begin with. I am not sure why anyone would delid to get a temp drop at stock 3.5 or turbo 3.9. Some go to the trouble of gluing down the IHS again, most don't. The bracket holds it down perfectly well, and you may need to get under there again for some reason - just my view on it.

Click on the delidded crewman link in my sig, it has a spreadsheet in the first post with the data. Delidding is for people who can afford a new chip if they mess up, and have a chip that is preventing them from reaching their oc goal because of temps.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> How much did delidding your 3770K drop load temps at both stock & turbo speeds? I thought about doing this but I'd want to glue the IHS back on rather than have the 1155 bracket hold it in place, like most people do. I just wouldn't know what kind of glue or adhesive would be applicable.
> 
> FWIW, I lapped my Sapphire 7970 OC and it dropped temps about 3-4C under load. PK-1 TIM dropped it perhaps another 2C. Some people have used Liquid Ultra to drop around 10C but I'd rather stay away from conductive TIM unless there's a heatspreader in place.


In one of the guides in the Delidded-Ivy club OP - it indicates the adhesive to use (IIRC it's an automotive adhesive). The only risk you take doing that is that if you aren't very, very careful to use the absolute tiniest amount necessary - that you will do exactly the same thing that Intel did in the first place and ruin the point of your delidding. It's really not a big deal using the bracket - as long as you replace/reseat your CPU with the motherboard parallel to the ground (like on a desk or with your case on it's side on the floor). The socket itself puts way more pressure than is necessary to prevent the IHS from shifting during block seating.

There are many that run bare-die setups too - I won't be doing that most likely, but that's the nice advantage of not re-gluing the IHS - you have options later on. On the other hand, if you are very careful at the re-gluing, and you have problems later on - you could theoretically still be able to return the chip to Intel for a warranty replacement. Not totally honest, but not outside the realm of possibility either.


----------



## thomjak

Thinking of ordering ASUS Maximus V Formula but have 1 question. Can i buy 2400MHz memory and run this mainboard ?


----------



## KuuFA

yes you can... but why would you? lol.


----------



## thomjak

Why not ?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> metric is fine.. I live in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you translate that into what size tool I need? I was thinking of buying this set and one of them should fit: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Piece-Mini-Combination-Wrench-Spanner-Set-5-10mm-/130531891735?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item1e644e9a17


You'd be better off with a nut driver. I just hand tighten with a bare 8mm socket. Just get a nut driver set if you don't need sockets for anything else.
edit: i just stick the nut (hex flange nut) into the bare socket, then start screwing it onto the post on the i/o panel. makes it much easier to get on/off


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomjak*
> 
> Why not ?


The board will run memory upwards past 2666MHz. It's a number of modules you can find that will run fine without a hitch. You can also try Samsung Wonder Ram....


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomjak*
> 
> Why not ?


If you're a gamer, you won't see any significant gain or none at all going past 1866 MHz. I'd rather settle for lower speed ram with better latency. What I use to do before was get 2000 or 2133 MHz modules with a Cas Latency of not more than 9, and downclock them at 1600 or 1866 for even better latency. I did that with my SuperTalent Chromes and at 1600 MHz, I got it stable with zero voltage tweaking at 6-6-6-16.

See the link below:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1075835


----------



## Warrel85

Hello guys! I've ordered the 3 Asus thermal sensors for my MVF. In my upcoming rig I'm planning to put the first one in the front panel to measure my intake air temp. Any suggestions on the best place for the other two sensors?? Thanx


----------



## malmental

+1 to 1866MHz is really all you need.
I'm still running on 1600MHz for now and thought about upgrading.
read the Anandtech article on RAM and in gaming not much of a boost beyond that.


----------



## Dzuks

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomjak*
> 
> Thinking of ordering ASUS Maximus V Formula but have 1 question. Can i buy 2400MHz memory and run this mainboard ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> +1 to 1866MHz is really all you need.
> I'm still running on 1600MHz for now and thought about upgrading.
> read the Anandtech article on RAM and in gaming not much of a boost beyond that.


Here's another article to support that.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-bandwidth-scaling-trinity,3419-8.html


----------



## NLight95

Can those of you running a single PCIe 3.0 graphics card tell me what your link speed for PCIEX16_1 under the NB Configuration in the BIOS? (that is, if your card is in the fist 16x slot rather than the second or third).

Mine's showing x4 even though I have a 7970 in that slot. Both CPU-Z and GPU-Z show x4 as well.

I'm wondering if anyone else is having this issue with their MVF.


----------



## tempco

I just installed my new ASUS Maximus V Extreme, what temps do you believe. OC key has cpu a 44c under full load of prime but the sensor in asus suite hits 70 and above. Which one do you go by. I7 3770K at 47 with 1.38 volts, anything less it fails. Came from a sabertooth and I went by the temps from the asus suite. Forgot to say it's watercooled.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Is one looking at package temp and the other a core-temp? That seems like way more variance that could normally be explained by a simple sensor calibration - unless it was waaaaay off. However, at that voltage and speed - the 70C seems much, much more likely on that CPU. Maybe the OCKey temp is reading something other than the CPU?

I run my 3570K at 4.7 with 1.4V (not delidded and very early chip) and I can easily hit 80C under full load on my hottest core - but the overall package temps are more like ~65C due to the cooling capacity. However, I've never seen anything close to a 23C delta between package and cores so dunno.


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> Can those of you running a single PCIe 3.0 graphics card tell me what your link speed for PCIEX16_1 under the NB Configuration in the BIOS? (that is, if your card is in the fist 16x slot rather than the second or third).
> 
> Mine's showing x4 even though I have a 7970 in that slot. Both CPU-Z and GPU-Z show x4 as well.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else is having this issue with their MVF.


Running Gigabyte GTX 670 PCIe 3.0 in PCIEX16_1 on Asus MVF

CPU-Z Link Width = X16

GPU-Z PCI-E [email protected] 1.1

BIOS = PCEIX16_1 Link Speed AUTO and shows X16 above word (AUTO)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I run my 3570K at 4.7 with 1.4V (not delidded and very early chip) and I can easily hit 80C under full load on my hottest core - but the overall package temps are more like ~65C due to the cooling capacity.


What program are you using to stress and get these temps? I've personally found that IBT gets my chip about 10-15C hotter than Prime95. So if he's using IBT and getting 70C @ 1.38V, that seems ok.
4.8ghz @ 1.32V will get me up to 84C with IBT but only 70C with Prime95 @ 23C ambient. You guys are making me think my temps aren't very good. I'm on water too.

Personally I wouldn't trust the probe. Go with CoreTemp, or RealTemp... if you want more, try HWinfo64. DO NOT try AIDA64 if you have installed the probe on your system at any time. They conflict and will cause probe to dectect power failures in the 5v + 12v rails, which will shut off yer pc. There is a special probe remover program on the asus site, and I still have problems running AIDA64 (which is the best IMO) after using it.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*
> 
> Running Gigabyte GTX 670 PCIe 3.0 in PCIEX16_1 on Asus MVF
> 
> CPU-Z Link Width = X16
> 
> GPU-Z PCI-E [email protected] 1.1
> 
> BIOS = PCEIX16_1 Link Speed AUTO and shows X16 above word (AUTO)
> 
> Hope this helps.


It does, thanks. What BIOS revision are you using?


----------



## EagleRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> It does, thanks. What BIOS revision are you using?


Using Bios revision 0701


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleRock*
> 
> Using Bios revision 0701


Thanks! +1 rep


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> What program are you using to stress and get these temps? I've personally found that IBT gets my chip about 10-15C hotter than Prime95. So if he's using IBT and getting 70C @ 1.38V, that seems ok.
> 4.8ghz @ 1.32V will get me up to 84C with IBT but only 70C with Prime95 @ 23C ambient. You guys are making me think my temps aren't very good. I'm on water too.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't trust the probe. Go with CoreTemp, or RealTemp... if you want more, try HWinfo64. DO NOT try AIDA64 if you have installed the probe on your system at any time. They conflict and will cause probe to dectect power failures in the 5v + 12v rails, which will shut off yer pc. There is a special probe remover program on the asus site, and I still have problems running AIDA64 (which is the best IMO) after using it.


Sorry, I should have specified - I hit those temps on IBT and measured by CoreTemp.

Prime95 maxes at ~72C on the hottest core and ~64C on the coolest.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doughsthoughts*
> 
> Dolby Digital and Asus Maximus Formula V...
> 
> I've seen lots of posts and even asked the question my self, why does our motherboard only have DTS? when the same chip has DTS and Dolby in other systems. So I searched and Searched. Mainly because I wanted to order a Pair of Astro 50's but didn't want to buy the ROG soundcard for 200$ plus 300$ head sets is insane to me.
> 
> So after looking and looking. I noticed that creative has a Dolby patch for some of the cards for 5$ to install Dolby. I downloaded and tried to install it and it did not work.. But than I found this.
> 
> dd-live patch\RC5-1_Patch10\Audio\DDL
> 
> I wont say where I found it at, Honestly I dont remember. I downloaded so many of them in hopes it would work. I browsed to this path DDL, which is what I'm told I need. I click setup and next next finish.. I reboot..
> 
> I check the optical playback device.Supported Formats and what do you know! before it only said DTS...Now I have DTS AND DOLBY DIGITAL!! I'm soo hyped. What is even wierder. There is no information about this anywhere. I am suprised so many people rolled over and bought another sound card. Specially when this Mobo has Optical in and Out and a decent sound card all too boot. I just could not take the fact that I had to get another Sound Card for an optical port when I have 2. From what I know Dolby is just software to route data over the port. When I hook up my Z1000 to optical. I play a test noise from Optical and it shows me the Dolby digital icon. When I click DTS and test. It says DTS!! this is truely amazing. I hope this helps anyone who has wanted to use Dolby with this motherboard..


Congrats on the success of your mission, but I wonder why you went through all that effort when the Astro mixamp IS a dolby decoder itself.

I just use spdif from the motherboard to the mixamp the mixamp decodes using dolby live and I get surround sound in my cans


----------



## fommof

Hey guys, picked up a Gene V for my 2600K a week ago to replace my dead P8P67-EVO...

The good news:
Hardware-wise and OC-wise it puts my P8P67-EVO to shame. Spent the last week testing 3.4, 4.7, 4.8 and 5Ghz frequencies. Lower Vcore needed and with one or two LLC levels lower (and both these means lower temps too), very stable vcore, no insane spikew etc. From this perspective i can easily say it's the best mobo i have owned since 2000 and 99% of them were/are Asus...

The bad news:
Mine came with the 1604. I don't know how this mobo behaves with older bioses but right now it's easily the mobo with the most serious issues i have ever owned and used. Sticky multis, changes that never actually being saved, lot's of clear CMOS and reflashes done. Also, since right now i don't own a proper vga card and i use the 2600K's igpu and Gene's hdmi, i have random "no video signal at all" and "random white screens after the ROG logo" issues which real makes me frustrated...

Shame for such a great piece of hardware, i hope Asus fix these issues soon. Now it;s too late for me to try older versions, i have already invested a whole week testing stability (and that means hours and hours of testing and readjusting/fine tune) and temperature here climbs really fast, not a good season for hardcore stability testing running on air...


----------



## CrazyCorky

So I am looking at an Extreme V on ebay and the seller says that there is no video output when it's just from the motherboard but works with graphics cards? Is this something to be worried about?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> So I am looking at an Extreme V on ebay and the seller says that there is no video output when it's just from the motherboard but works with graphics cards? Is this something to be worried about?


Could be any number of reasons, wrong CPU, HDMI being quirky, television being quirky, bios setting.. and the list goes on.
Maybe even bent pins...

Have him elaborate on the specific set-up.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Could be any number of reasons, wrong CPU, HDMI being quirky, television being quirky, bios setting.. and the list goes on.
> Maybe even bent pins...
> 
> Have him elaborate on the specific set-up.


No bent pins or anything like that. Come to think about it I have the same problem with my current motherboard. MSI Mpower board won't give me video when connected straight to the motherboard but works with my GPU. And I'm using 3770k.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> So I am looking at an Extreme V on ebay and the seller says that there is no video output when it's just from the motherboard but works with graphics cards? Is this something to be worried about?


to use the on board igpu you have to disable your pci-e gpu you can only use one or the other.
I have tried to use my TV on igpu to watch movies it disabled the pci-e gpus when I enabled igpu in bios
also might need to enable igpu in bios I am not 100% sure, but I pretty confident it will auto detect display out put on boot.
BTW I have the extreme with 1604 bios maybe this will be fixed in the long awaited sticky bios fix


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> to use the on board igpu you have to disable your pci-e gpu you can only use one or the other.
> I have tried to use my TV on igpu to watch movies it disabled the pci-e gpus when I enabled igpu in bios
> also might need to enable igpu in bios I am not 100% sure, but I pretty confident it will auto detect display out put on boot.
> BTW I have the extreme with 1604 bios maybe this will be fixed in the long awaited sticky bios fix


I thought all the Maximus boards supported Lucid's VirtuGPU software - how does that work if the above is true?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I thought all the Maximus boards supported Lucid's VirtuGPU software - how does that work if the above is true?


you still need to enable Lucid's VirtuGPU in bios for it to work
Lucid's VirtuGPU will work only with single gpu only
Lucid's VirtuGPU will not work with sli

you got me







I have a 3 monitor surround thats why I couldn't use a 4th display with the igpu

I can confirm you can use igpu for a display output without a gpu

I am not sure if you can run another monitor off the igpu if you have a single gpu


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Could be any number of reasons, wrong CPU, HDMI being quirky, television being quirky, bios setting.. and the list goes on.
> Maybe even bent pins...
> 
> Have him elaborate on the specific set-up.


You have to go in the bios and turn on the igpu. Default is disabled. You have to do this also for using Lucid Virtu MVP.

Oh, by the way, just picked up the MVF this weekend and setup. Very nice board. Everything is on water now, cpu, vrm's, and gpu's. This monster is silent now


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> You have to go in the bios and turn on the igpu. Default is disabled. You have to do this also for using Lucid Virtu MVP.
> 
> Oh, by the way, just picked up the MVF this weekend and setup. Very nice board. Everything is on water now, cpu, vrm's, and gpu's. This monster is silent now


Fancy seeing you around here.... How's the onboard sound?


----------



## allaturca89

please add me to club..


----------



## Buehlar

Been joining all the other clubs...may as well join in here too!


----------



## N3V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doughsthoughts*
> 
> Dolby Digital and Asus Maximus Formula V...
> 
> I've seen lots of posts and even asked the question my self, why does our motherboard only have DTS? when the same chip has DTS and Dolby in other systems. So I searched and Searched. Mainly because I wanted to order a Pair of Astro 50's but didn't want to buy the ROG soundcard for 200$ plus 300$ head sets is insane to me.
> 
> So after looking and looking. I noticed that creative has a Dolby patch for some of the cards for 5$ to install Dolby. I downloaded and tried to install it and it did not work.. But than I found this.
> 
> dd-live patch\RC5-1_Patch10\Audio\DDL
> 
> I wont say where I found it at, Honestly I dont remember. I downloaded so many of them in hopes it would work. I browsed to this path DDL, which is what I'm told I need. I click setup and next next finish.. I reboot..
> 
> I check the optical playback device.Supported Formats and what do you know! before it only said DTS...Now I have DTS AND DOLBY DIGITAL!! I'm soo hyped. What is even wierder. There is no information about this anywhere. I am suprised so many people rolled over and bought another sound card. Specially when this Mobo has Optical in and Out and a decent sound card all too boot. I just could not take the fact that I had to get another Sound Card for an optical port when I have 2. From what I know Dolby is just software to route data over the port. When I hook up my Z1000 to optical. I play a test noise from Optical and it shows me the Dolby digital icon. When I click DTS and test. It says DTS!! this is truely amazing. I hope this helps anyone who has wanted to use Dolby with this motherboard..


Wish I saw this post a few weeks ago, as we are in the same boat - although you solved it (or hacked it I should say :-D)

I posted here and here a few weeks back when I was looking for a solution. I too have the A50's (and am happy with them), which work best when sending DD live (not DTS) via optical. I was expecting DD 5.1 to be encoded by the included SoundBlaster X-Fi utility, but it's not.
I ended up purchasing a Sound Blaster Z sound card and all is good. My build here did not plan on a sound card. I have the GTX 680 Top which takes up 3 banks and my Z fits in snug against it. Really not an issue, but was a bit unexpected.

Where did you find the codec that unlocks DD 5.1 via optical from the V?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> Wish I saw this post a few weeks ago, as we are in the same boat - although you solved it (or hacked it I should say :-D)
> 
> I posted here and here a few weeks back when I was looking for a solution. I too have the A50's (and am happy with them), which work best when sending DD live (not DTS) via optical. I was expecting DD 5.1 to be encoded by the included SoundBlaster X-Fi utility, but it's not.
> I ended up purchasing a Sound Blaster Z sound card and all is good. My build here did not plan on a sound card. I have the GTX 680 Top which takes up 3 banks and my Z fits in snug against it. Really not an issue, but was a bit unexpected.
> 
> Where did you find the codec that unlocks DD 5.1 via optical from the V?


Search google for
Quote:


> Dolby Digital Live Unlocker


second link








Apparently this wasn't included because of licensing issues bringing costs up by 5 dollars or so.


----------



## N3V3R

^^ thanks, I never thought to look there ... the source for everything


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allaturca89*
> 
> please add me to club..


Please post your CPU-Z and I'll gladly add you to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Been joining all the other clubs...may as well join in here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added..... Sorry I was a bit late to respond, I seem to have picked up a bug and I've been sick for almost a week now







I think I got everyone though.


----------



## allaturca89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Please post your CPU-Z and I'll gladly add you to the club


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allaturca89*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added to the club! you are member 118~!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Double post.


----------



## malmental

I know I'm added already but here (only because I updated my signature) is my CPU-Z shot:
daily driver


----------



## N3V3R

3570K won't get over 3800 MHz (well now it's 4200 MHz - BUT I want 4500 !!)

I posted my issue over at the ROG site here.
After reverting to BIOS 1408 last night I was able to get my 3570k on a MVG to 4200 MHz, but when attempting 4500 MHz it failed. Member Chino suggested completely wiping my system of the Ai Suite Utility (which I find very useful) and start my OC again.

I'm assuming most of those that post in this thread have successful overclocks with this board. For some reason, I cannot. I followed this guide, but if you read through my thread here, you'll see I was unsuccessful to get anything above stock 3800 MHz with BIOS 1604.

Is anyone having issues with the Ai Suite and overclocking a 3570K?
Any troubleshooting steps suggested?

Thanks


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> 3570K won't get over 3800 MHz (well now it's 4200 MHz - BUT I want 4500 !!)
> 
> I posted my issue over at the ROG site here.
> After reverting to BIOS 1408 last night I was able to get my 3570k on a MVG to 4200 MHz, but when attempting 4500 MHz it failed. Member Chino suggested completely wiping my system of the Ai Suite Utility (which I find very useful) and start my OC again.
> 
> I'm assuming most of those that post in this thread have successful overclocks with this board. For some reason, I cannot. I followed this guide, but if you read through my thread here, you'll see I was unsuccessful to get anything above stock 3800 MHz with BIOS 1604.
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the Ai Suite and overclocking a 3570K?
> Any troubleshooting steps suggested?
> 
> Thanks


clear your CMOS and then start again but first set the multi @ 44 or 45, whichever one you want before you start tweaking..
1.) clear CMOS
2.) set multi


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> 3570K won't get over 3800 MHz (well now it's 4200 MHz - BUT I want 4500 !!)
> 
> I posted my issue over at the ROG site here.
> After reverting to BIOS 1408 last night I was able to get my 3570k on a MVG to 4200 MHz, but when attempting 4500 MHz it failed. Member Chino suggested completely wiping my system of the Ai Suite Utility (which I find very useful) and start my OC again.
> 
> I'm assuming most of those that post in this thread have successful overclocks with this board. For some reason, I cannot. I followed this guide, but if you read through my thread here, you'll see I was unsuccessful to get anything above stock 3800 MHz with BIOS 1604.
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the Ai Suite and overclocking a 3570K?
> Any troubleshooting steps suggested?
> 
> Thanks


I would suggest you go to the guide here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
Our ROG bios looks a little different than the screen shots in that guide, but anything not listed as being changed can be left at defaults.

Following that guide I had no trouble at all ocing 3 chips.

Reflashing bios would be a good idea before starting fresh with that guide.


----------



## N3V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I would suggest you go to the guide here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
> Our ROG bios looks a little different than the screen shots in that guide, but anything not listed as being changed can be left at defaults.
> 
> Following that guide I had no trouble at all ocing 3 chips.
> 
> Reflashing bios would be a good idea before starting fresh with that guide.


Yes, I went through that guide, it's identical (settings) to the ROG guide I linked to ROG OC 3570k on a MVG
The ROG guide just has the identical screens and setup as I do.

My build is here.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> Yes, I went through that guide, it's identical (settings) to the ROG guide I linked to ROG OC 3570k on a MVG
> The ROG guide just has the identical screens and setup as I do.
> 
> My build is here.


Sorry I haven't spent the time to read your links. If all your settings exactly match the guide I linked, except for your specific ram timings and voltage, then I would suggest you post your specific ocing problems on the thread I linked.

This is an owner's thread not an oc thread, so if you say exactly what problems you are having, what fails, when, and what you are doing to test it then myself or others will try to help on the linked thread.

By the way, this is how to get your rig to show up in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## N3V3R

Thanks, I try as you suggested. I saw that guide, but didn't realize it was also a thread - 300 pages worth


----------



## ninojean

Hi,

I just pruchased a MVF. My question is... before i install windows etc. Should i update the bios straight away to the latest version?


----------



## malmental

I always update BIOS first...


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just pruchased a MVF. My question is... before i install windows etc. Should i update the bios straight away to the latest version?


Newest bios is buggy. If you're installing w7, i'd just wait for a new release. Bios updates can be done just fine with os installed.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> 3570K won't get over 3800 MHz (well now it's 4200 MHz - BUT I want 4500 !!)
> 
> After reverting to BIOS 1408 last night I was able to get my 3570k on a MVG to 4200 MHz, but when attempting 4500 MHz it failed. Member Chino suggested completely wiping my system of the Ai Suite Utility (which I find very useful) and start my OC again.
> 
> you'll see I was unsuccessful to get anything above stock 3800 MHz with BIOS 1604.
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the Ai Suite and overclocking a 3570K?
> Any troubleshooting steps suggested?


You can just install the AI suite utilities you require i.e. do not install CPU level up etc.

I personally do not use AI suite because it automatically starts with windows and in task manager I find it uses 2-3% CPU utilization even if you are not using it
I use CPUZ, Real Temp and MSI Afterburner for OC monitoring during initial stability testing.
HW Monitor is another useful utility for monitoring motherboard temps but is inaccurate in other monitoring voltages

I am using 1604 to OC my 2500k I personally find it more stable than 1408 but that don't help you OC with your 3570k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Double post.


Just use page back to avoid double post


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Just use page back to avoid double post


Does that actually work? Thanks for the tip, I will be using this next time.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> 3570K won't get over 3800 MHz (well now it's 4200 MHz - BUT I want 4500 !!)
> 
> I posted my issue over at the ROG site here.
> After reverting to BIOS 1408 last night I was able to get my 3570k on a MVG to 4200 MHz, but when attempting 4500 MHz it failed. Member Chino suggested completely wiping my system of the Ai Suite Utility (which I find very useful) and start my OC again.
> 
> I'm assuming most of those that post in this thread have successful overclocks with this board. For some reason, I cannot. I followed this guide, but if you read through my thread here, you'll see I was unsuccessful to get anything above stock 3800 MHz with BIOS 1604.
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the Ai Suite and overclocking a 3570K?
> Any troubleshooting steps suggested?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, don't use AI Suite to overclock. Use the UEFI BIOS to do it. Don't even install AI Suite, it's can cause other issues as well, like sticky settings that won't change. My advice- completely remove AI Suite. There's plenty of monitoring programs and such out there, there's no use for asus' utility, it causes more problems than it helps solve.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just pruchased a MVF. My question is... before i install windows etc. Should i update the bios straight away to the latest version?


Most new hardware depending on when they were manufactured come with the latest bios. All bios updates, new or old, are said to increase system stability, so check to see if the one that came with your motherboard is unstable before your tweak it. I always tell people, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Go ahead and do your install. Should you find something wrong with your setup after, do some research first. If the conclusion of all inquiries point to the bios, then you could go ahead and update your bios.

Just my two cents!


----------



## malmental

on this updating the BIOS question and why is it a good thing and I do it first.?

I got my V Gene 01/13 and the BIOS from it was from 03/12..
so odds are the board has been sitting in some retail storage for months before I got it, so I'm looking at almost 9 months of updates..
CPU list, RAM QVL (even though I do not stress QVL anymore), USB and SATA enhancements, updated user-interface, etc..
several boards n the past for some reason do not like SLi of CF-X at first and I have seen personally several times
a BIOS update solves that as well. (of course there can be other factors involved with that..)
but the point is a BIOS update solved it for me twice in the past.

also I like to run my OS and software installs with a slight 'predetermined by me' overclock mostly on 'auto' at first around (4.0-4.2)GHz
to see where my chip is running at voltage wise. then when the unit reboots or needs to reboot I go into the BIOS and make slight adjustments here and there.

to avoid any potential issues if possible flash the BIOS with minimal devices attached as in keyboard and mouse (if this is a build)
with a USB stick first thing and then roll on with the rest of the build / OS install.

not saying that every board should have it's BIOS flashed, but I would recommend you check your BIOS version to
see how old it is and possible enhancements from the ASUS site. also try to stay away from flashing the BIOS from within Windows....

yes the BIOS can be flashed at any time.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> 3570K won't get over 3800 MHz (well now it's 4200 MHz - BUT I want 4500 !!)
> 
> After reverting to BIOS 1408 last night I was able to get my 3570k on a MVG to 4200 MHz, but when attempting 4500 MHz it failed. Member Chino suggested completely wiping my system of the Ai Suite Utility (which I find very useful) and start my OC again.
> 
> you'll see I was unsuccessful to get anything above stock 3800 MHz with BIOS 1604.
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the Ai Suite and overclocking a 3570K?
> Any troubleshooting steps suggested?
> 
> 
> 
> You can just install the AI suite utilities you require i.e. do not install CPU level up etc.
> 
> I personally do not use AI suite because it automatically starts with windows and in task manager I find it uses 2-3% CPU utilization even if you are not using it
> I use CPUZ, Real Temp and MSI Afterburner for OC monitoring during initial stability testing.
> HW Monitor is another useful utility for monitoring motherboard temps but is inaccurate in other monitoring voltages
> 
> I am using 1604 to OC my 2500k I personally find it more stable than 1408 but that don't help you OC with your 3570k
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Double post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just use page back to avoid double post
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just pruchased a MVF. My question is... before i install windows etc. Should i update the bios straight away to the latest version?
> 
> 
> 
> Most new hardware depending on when they were manufactured come with the latest bios. All bios updates, new or old, are said to increase system stability, so check to see if the one that came with your motherboard is unstable before your tweak it. I always tell people, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Go ahead and do your install. Should you find something wrong with your setup after, do some research first. If the conclusion of all inquiries point to the bios, then you could go ahead and update your bios.
> 
> Just my two cents!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> on this updating the BIOS question and why is it a good thing and I do it first.?
> 
> I got my V Gene 01/13 and the BIOS from it was from 03/12..
> so odds are the board has been sitting in some retail storage for months before I got it, so I'm looking at almost 9 months of updates..
> CPU list, RAM QVL (even though I do not stress QVL anymore), USB and SATA enhancements, updated user-interface, etc..
> several boards n the past for some reason do not like SLi of CF-X at first and I have seen personally several times
> a BIOS update solves that as well. (of course there can be other factors involved with that..)
> but the point is a BIOS update solved it for me twice in the past.
> 
> also I like to run my OS and software installs with a slight 'predetermined by me' overclock mostly on 'auto' at first around (4.0-4.2)GHz
> to see where my chip is running at voltage wise. then when the unit reboots or needs to reboot I go into the BIOS and make slight adjustments here and there.
> 
> to avoid any potential issues if possible flash the BIOS with minimal devices attached as in keyboard and mouse (if this is a build)
> with a USB stick first thing and then roll on with the rest of the build / OS install.
> 
> not saying that every board should have it's BIOS flashed, but I would recommend you check your BIOS version to
> see how old it is and possible enhancements from the ASUS site. also try to stay away from flashing the BIOS from within Windows....
> 
> yes the BIOS can be flashed at any time.


Ok, Now with 1604 AND 1501 i can't even o/c 100MHZ. It just constantly stays at 39x. My Voltage changes, but not multiplier. So.....IF YOU WANT TO UPDATE YOUR BIOS, DON'T PLAN ON OVERCLOCKING. Really fed up with Asus' b/s on this one. Flagship motherboards, and they don't even care. Reverting to 0704, see if that fixes it. Getting ready to sell this POS and buy a gigabyte board.







WAY TO GO ASUS!


----------



## malmental

clear your CMOS and then try it again from the beginning..


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Ok, Now with 1604 AND 1501 i can't even o/c 100MHZ. It just constantly stays at 39x. My Voltage changes, but not multiplier. So.....IF YOU WANT TO UPDATE YOUR BIOS, DON'T PLAN ON OVERCLOCKING. Really fed up with Asus' b/s on this one. Flagship motherboards, and they don't even care. Reverting to 0704, see if that fixes it. Getting ready to sell this POS and buy a gigabyte board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAY TO GO ASUS!


How and where do you change your multiplier in the bios?


----------



## justanoldman

Unfortunately clearing CMOS by itself does not usually work to fix the Asus bios bug, you need to reflash bios. Posted this elsewhere but it might be helpful to someone.

If you have any settings in bios that do not carry through, get stuck, or seem to change on their own then you have encountered the bug. Just reflash bios and you will be good, well good until you eventually encounter it again.

Download the bios file, use the renamer utility to name it correctly, and place the renamed file on a USB stick. Shut your machine down, but leave the power plugged in. Place the USB stick in your designated flashback usb port then hold the flashback button for three seconds until the light starts blinking. Wait a few minutes for it to finish.

Start the machine up and you are good to go. Before doing this, export your saved profiles to the usb stick because you will lose all your settings and profiles. Once the procedure is done you can reload your saved profiles from the usb. The saved profiles will work as long as you are reflashing the same bios version.

You will be able to make several changes to bios before encountering the bug again. It all depends on how much instability you create. A way to minimize that is work backwards with your vCore instead of upwards when testing. Eventually when the bug pops up again, just follow the reflash instructions again.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> A way to minimize that is work backwards with your vCore instead of upwards when testing. Eventually when the bug pops up again, just follow the reflash instructions again.


I totally agree with the above statement. Get stable first then tweak, and not the other way round.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> I totally agree with the above statement. Get stable first then tweak, and not the other way round.


I hate blue screens. Easiest way I have found to oc is to set you manual vCore higher than you think it needs for that multiplier. Run Prime95 8k tests for 15 minutes while using 90% of your available ram. Keep your Event Viewer open to watch for WHEA warnings. If that vCore passes the 15 minutes without problems, go down a notch in vCore and do it again. When you get to a vCore that doesn't pass (as in any stopped workers, any instability, or any Event Viewer occurrences) then go back up one notch and start a regular longer Prime95 test.

You avoid BSOD, and any major instability that way. You will usually get a WHEA warning before something crashes, so you have time to stop the test and try again with a higher vCore without encounter the crash that would eventually happen.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I hate blue screens. Easiest way I have found to oc is to set you manual vCore higher than you think it needs for that multiplier. Run Prime95 8k tests for 15 minutes while using 90% of your available ram. Keep your Event Viewer open to watch for WHEA warnings. If that vCore passes the 15 minutes without problems, go down a notch in vCore and do it again. When you get to a vCore that doesn't pass (as in any stopped workers, any instability, or any Event Viewer occurrences) then go back up one notch and start a regular longer Prime95 test.
> 
> You avoid BSOD, and any major instability that way. You will usually get a WHEA warning before something crashes, so you have time to stop the test and try again with a higher vCore without encounter the crash that would eventually happen.


Now that's how you overclock. Couldn't have said it any better. +Rep


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Unfortunately clearing CMOS by itself does not usually work to fix the Asus bios bug, you need to reflash bios. Posted this elsewhere but it might be helpful to someone.
> 
> If you have any settings in bios that do not carry through, get stuck, or seem to change on their own then you have encountered the bug. Just reflash bios and you will be good, well good until you eventually encounter it again.


Well said...sad but true...frustrattion from top of the line mobos that were supposed to be magic tools in the hands of the enthousiast overclockers...

Like i wrote here and in several other forums...such a good piece of hardware with such silly bios problems/bugs...for 13 years my #1 pcs have asus mobos, and i always OC like a mofo...

My 2 weeks old MGV has the most problematic bios (came with the 1604) i have ever delt with...smokes my P8P67-EVO more stable voltages and better overclockability (same frequencies achieved with less vcore AND one or two levels of LLC lower).

But oh boy, i am kind of missing my EVO, i could get in the bios 100 times a day, change one to ten settings, save, exit and get on with this...shame...

That was my first ROG mobo, but it will probably be the last as well if asus continues this bios joke...


----------



## malmental

side note but related story, the ASUS P8Z77 series in general to me has been a disappointment overall...
I have nothing but good reviews thus far from my V Gene but my P8Z77-M Pro was buggy as well as that board having a bad BIOS at one time...
my P8P67 WS Rev B3 is by far the best mobo I personally have ever had... (knock on wood..)


----------



## ripsaw

Flashed to 0704, now my old o/c settings are unstable. Can't get 4.5ghz anymore. Havent tried going higher than 1.32vcore, on 1501+ 1604 1.300 did it. WTH? Listing my board for sale...............PO'd beyond comprehension


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Flashed to 0704, now my old o/c settings are unstable. Can't get 4.5ghz anymore. Havent tried going higher than 1.32vcore, on 1501+ 1604 1.300 did it. WTH? Listing my board for sale...............PO'd beyond comprehension


Try clearing your CMOS and starting from scratch. Don't give up!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> side note but related story, the ASUS P8Z77 series in general to me has been a disappointment overall...
> I have nothing but good reviews thus far from my V Gene but my P8Z77-M Pro was buggy as well as that board having a bad BIOS at one time...
> my P8P67 WS Rev B3 is by far the best mobo I personally have ever had... (knock on wood..)


I had that mobo until last week. The reviews I read before buying it were 80% horrible, but I bought it regardless and had nothing but good things to say about it. It was a beast at overclocking my 2600k and holding up my 3 HD6970s.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Flashed to 0704, now my old o/c settings are unstable. Can't get 4.5ghz anymore. Havent tried going higher than 1.32vcore, on 1501+ 1604 1.300 did it. WTH? Listing my board for sale...............PO'd beyond comprehension


Ripsaw, bro, may i suggest something? And these are being written by a VERY disappointed enthousiast OCer...

Judging from my previous asus mobos the rule of thumb (exceptions exist of course) is that OCwise the newer the bios the "better" OC results...when i was owning my evo, i started from 1xxx then 3 months after went to 2103 and a year after to 3602. Every time i changed bios i had to re-test and fine tune each and every frequency i was interested in from 3.4 to 5Ghz and i can assure you that there were dramatic changes for the better from the transaction from older to new bios.

So what i am saying is (and that's what i do right now) hang on and wait for the new bios (whenever). Until then just *stick a usb pendrive with the 1604 in the proper usb port and reflash(flashback)/clear cmos whenever you are dealing with this prob. Also, save your OC profiles in there so after the reflash you can always load them directly from the usb stick* (it's PITA having to reset everything from scratch)...that's what i did during my intensive one week OC session and that's what i still do...

Let's hope that the next bios will fix these pathetic behaviors and lets hope that they will give it to us soon...

I am trying to be patient because i admit that i have seen what this mobo can do, spent a whole week OCing and testing my 2600K and i really liked what i saw...


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> How and where do you change your multiplier in the bios?


Like this, set turbo ratio to manual then you can control turbo multi.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Unfortunately clearing CMOS by itself does not usually work to fix the Asus bios bug, you need to reflash bios. Posted this elsewhere but it might be helpful to someone.
> 
> If you have any settings in bios that do not carry through, get stuck, or seem to change on their own then you have encountered the bug. Just reflash bios and you will be good, well good until you eventually encounter it again.
> 
> Download the bios file, use the renamer utility to name it correctly, and place the renamed file on a USB stick. Shut your machine down, but leave the power plugged in. Place the USB stick in your designated flashback usb port then hold the flashback button for three seconds until the light starts blinking. Wait a few minutes for it to finish.
> 
> Start the machine up and you are good to go. Before doing this, export your saved profiles to the usb stick because you will lose all your settings and profiles. Once the procedure is done you can reload your saved profiles from the usb. The saved profiles will work as long as you are reflashing the same bios version.
> 
> You will be able to make several changes to bios before encountering the bug again. It all depends on how much instability you create. A way to minimize that is work backwards with your vCore instead of upwards when testing. Eventually when the bug pops up again, just follow the reflash instructions again.


Followed your instructions, thanks saved me some headaches, now ill flash back to 1604
+rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ripsaw, bro, may i suggest something? And these are being written by a VERY disappointed enthousiast OCer...
> 
> Judging from my previous asus mobos the rule of thumb (exceptions exist of course) is that OCwise the newer the bios the "better" OC results...when i was owning my evo, i started from 1xxx then 3 months after went to 2103 and a year after to 3602. Every time i changed bios i had to re-test and fine tune each and every frequency i was interested in from 3.4 to 5Ghz and i can assure you that there were dramatic changes for the better from the transaction from older to new bios.
> 
> So what i am saying is (and that's what i do right now) hang on and wait for the new bios (whenever). Until then just *stick a usb pendrive with the 1604 in the proper usb port and reflash(flashback)/clear cmos whenever you are dealing with this prob. Also, save your OC profiles in there so after the reflash you can always load them directly from the usb stick* (it's PITA having to reset everything from scratch)...that's what i did during my intensive one week OC session and that's what i still do...
> 
> Let's hope that the next bios will fix these pathetic behaviors and lets hope that they will give it to us soon...
> 
> I am trying to be patient because i admit that i have seen what this mobo can do, spent a whole week OCing and testing my 2600K and i really liked what i saw...


Thanks man i guess this is what I'll do, as i _don't really_ want to scrap the build just yet.
+rep


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Like this, set turbo ratio to manual then you can control turbo multi.
> 
> Followed your instructions, thanks saved me some headaches, now ill flash back to 1604
> +rep
> Thanks man i guess this is what I'll do, as i _don't really_ want to scrap the build just yet.
> +rep


Go to the Advanced Tab, CPU configuration, then scroll down to the CPU ratio and change your multiplier settings over there instead. Save your settings and reset the mobo. let me know how that goes. PS. Disable Intel Speed Step.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> i _don't really_ want to scrap the build just yet.


I can completely understand your frustration. I oced three chips on MVF boards recently and I have honestly lost track of how many times I reflashed bios. But as soon as I found my stable overclock I wasn't making bios changes anymore and don't have worry about the bug.

Basically you have the bios file and your saved profiles on the usb. You see the bios bug, shut down, reflash, start it up, go into bios, reload your profile settings. The whole process takes less than 5 minutes. It should not be this way, obviously, and it is annoying, but I am sure they will fix it soon.

Don't give up yet. Let's see if they fix it with the next release.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Go to the Advanced Tab, CPU configuration, then scroll down to the CPU ratio and change your multiplier settings over there instead. Save your settings and reset the mobo. let me know how that goes. PS. Disable Intel Speed Step.


I'll give that a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I can completely understand your frustration. I oced three chips on MVF boards recently and I have honestly lost track of how many times I reflashed bios. But as soon as I found my stable overclock I wasn't making bios changes anymore and don't have worry about the bug.
> 
> Basically you have the bios file and your saved profiles on the usb. You see the bios bug, shut down, reflash, start it up, go into bios, reload your profile settings. The whole process takes less than 5 minutes. It should not be this way, obviously, and it is annoying, but I am sure they will fix it soon.
> 
> Don't give up yet. Let's see if they fix it with the next release.


New bios is coming along finally, although i don't think they need over a month to write some code, then still have to test it. I assume that's what qtc means....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by [email protected]
> BIOSes will be passed into qtc next week.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Yes, don't use AI Suite to overclock. Use the UEFI BIOS to do it. Don't even install AI Suite, it's can cause other issues as well, like sticky settings that won't change. My advice- completely remove AI Suite. There's plenty of monitoring programs and such out there, there's no use for asus' utility, it causes more problems than it helps solve.


I second the motion--avoid AI Suite altogether and use other tools for monitoring purposes (AIDA64, HWInfo, CPU-Z, Speccy, etc). AI Suite sometimes doesn't work well with other startup programs; it gave me issues with my power management software among other things, not to mention that it's very resource heavy and can add substantial time to booting up Windows.

When uninstalling AI Suite it leaves a lot of crap behind, so you may want to install it again using something like Revo Uninstaller Pro's (30-day full-functioning trial) then uninstall it using Revo. Be sure to do a Custom Uninstall and manually go through the entries. Don't remove any registry entries you may not be comfortable with deleting, leaving them shouldn't harm anything. You could always run CCleaner to catch any you may have missed with Revo. If you have a full backup before you installed AI Suite you may want to consider restoring it as that would best option.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Unfortunately clearing CMOS by itself does not usually work to fix the Asus bios bug, you need to reflash bios. Posted this elsewhere but it might be helpful to someone.
> 
> If you have any settings in bios that do not carry through, get stuck, or seem to change on their own then you have encountered the bug. Just reflash bios and you will be good, well good until you eventually encounter it again.
> 
> Download the bios file, use the renamer utility to name it correctly, and place the renamed file on a USB stick. Shut your machine down, but leave the power plugged in. Place the USB stick in your designated flashback usb port then hold the flashback button for three seconds until the light starts blinking. Wait a few minutes for it to finish.
> 
> Start the machine up and you are good to go. Before doing this, export your saved profiles to the usb stick because you will lose all your settings and profiles. Once the procedure is done you can reload your saved profiles from the usb. The saved profiles will work as long as you are reflashing the same bios version.
> 
> You will be able to make several changes to bios before encountering the bug again. It all depends on how much instability you create. A way to minimize that is work backwards with your vCore instead of upwards when testing. Eventually when the bug pops up again, just follow the reflash instructions again.


Actually what you mention really works. I had all sorts of multiplier issues with 1604 as well as being unable to tweak my memory at all. Gave me fits to tell you the truth. The "cleanest" way to flash the BIOS is as you outlined and using USB BIOS Flashback rather than EZ Flash. Still, it only circumvents what basically are BIOS releases in need of serious fixes. What nags me the most is losing any settings & profiles when upgrading to a new BIOS. Doing printscreens is not a reasonable/feasible solution imho.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I have a couple questions. I am new to any in depth overclocking. I really haven't done anything more than presets. I am currently running my cpu at 4.6GHz with the CPU level up software. Since it changes the BIOS and doesn't just software OC is this just was good? I am on week 3 on these settings and everything seems fine. I use GPUTweak and set it to game most before playing. Have any idea what would be bottlenecking my fps? Running in 1366x768 I should have no problem playing just about anything on at least high setting, if not ultra, but I seem to be having some trouble. I was maxing out at 60 fps no matter what settings I tried. I updated my Vcard bios and ran RefreshForce. I can now reach as high as 170fps, which is great, but it did not eliminate lag and I wasn't able to up my video quality by very much at all. I don't understand where my hold up is, but something is wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I have a couple questions. I am new to any in depth overclocking. I really haven't done anything more than presets. I am currently running my cpu at 4.6GHz with the CPU level up software. Since it changes the BIOS and doesn't just software OC is this just was good? I am on week 3 on these settings and everything seems fine. I use GPUTweak and set it to game most before playing. Have any idea what would be bottlenecking my fps? Running in 1366x768 I should have no problem playing just about anything on at least high setting, if not ultra, but I seem to be having some trouble. I was maxing out at 60 fps no matter what settings I tried. I updated my Vcard bios and ran RefreshForce. I can now reach as high as 170fps, which is great, but it did not eliminate lag and I wasn't able to up my video quality by very much at all. I don't understand where my hold up is, but something is wrong. Any ideas?


You're probably being limited by combination of 2 things. V-sync being on, and your monitor's 60hz refresh rate. Put together, they will cap your game at 60FPS. Turn Vsync off, your FPS will go up, but you might get some tearing as the monitor can't keep up with the frames being sent to it. Plus trying to run a 768 resolution on a 720p display is going to stretch it out a little bit.......................


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> You're probably being limited by combination of 2 things. V-sync being on, and your monitor's 60hz refresh rate. Put together, they will cap your game at 60FPS. Turn Vsync off, your FPS will go up, but you might get some tearing as the monitor can't keep up with the frames being sent to it. Plus trying to run a 768 resolution on a 720p display is going to stretch it out a little bit.......................


i do have a 60Hz refresh rate, and VSync is off. The native res of this monitor is 1366x768, I don't know why they advertised it as a 720, it is really 1080i i guess. When it is hitting 100+ fps the picture quality is great, but it drops to 20ish too often. Why the drops? and all of this is still and not much better setting than my old 8800 GTX OC would run. Surely I can get more performance than this, my old card was almost 7 years old and is turning out to be a far better card than I though... I guess. Something has to be holding me back. some setting, somewhere.


----------



## ripsaw

ya theres something wrong there. Your 660ti should get as good fps as my 580. I don't drop below 50 or so on 1080p high - ultra most games....Im wondering if the igpu is messing with it somehow?(See Virtu_MVP)


----------



## Ragsters

What is the 4pin Molex connector for on the Maximus V Formula? Anyone here use it?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What is the 4pin Molex connector for on the Maximus V Formula? Anyone here use it?


Quote:


> The Molex connector there is called the EZ plug. The EZ Plug is a 4-pin Molex connector used to deliver additional power to your motherboard (connection usage is fully optional though).


Its supposed to supply additional power for sli/cfx if your using heavy duty cards. Had one on my a8n-sli deluxe board (socket 939)
Theres one on the MVE too, just 6 pin power because of the extra pci-e slot


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> i do have a 60Hz refresh rate, and VSync is off. The native res of this monitor is 1366x768, I don't know why they advertised it as a 720, it is really 1080i i guess. When it is hitting 100+ fps the picture quality is great, but it drops to 20ish too often. Why the drops? and all of this is still and not much better setting than my old 8800 GTX OC would run. Surely I can get more performance than this, my old card was almost 7 years old and is turning out to be a far better card than I though... I guess. Something has to be holding me back. some setting, somewhere.


not looking too hard at your system it kind of confuses me but I believe you had a similar problem as me and that is vram running out.

Good frame rates i.e. 50+ consistently then dipping into the 20's fps occasionally use msi afterburner to monitor your gpu and you might be able to pinpoint the problem.
It will monitor amount of vram use, clocks and temps and frame rates. Just detach the graph and you will be able to stretch the graph out so you can easily monitor 4-5 min of game play and check for any problems. Also you can overclock your gpus on it .

I only have 1.5Gb of vram on my gtx 580 on 5760x1080 I personally find this enough BUT only if you turn off windows Aero, it will chew up 200Mb of vram memory. I cannot confirm but I have a gut feeling even if I had 3Gb 580s I would still use the same settings as the Game would be unplayable if I used any higher settings.


----------



## feznz

QUOTE Originally Posted by Ragsters
What is the 4pin Molex connector for on the Maximus V Formula? Anyone here use it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Its supposed to supply additional power for sli/cfx if your using heavy duty cards. Had one on my a8n-sli deluxe board (socket 939)
> Theres one on the MVE too, just 6 pin power because of the extra pci-e slot


Correct







on some boards it has been known for the 24pin motherboard plug to melt and burn.
Due to excessive power draw in the pci-e slots caused by sli or cf configuration hence the extra power plug to prevent this from happening
sorry about double post


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Its supposed to supply additional power for sli/cfx if your using heavy duty cards. Had one on my a8n-sli deluxe board (socket 939)
> Theres one on the MVE too, just 6 pin power because of the extra pci-e slot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> QUOTE Originally Posted by Ragsters
> What is the 4pin Molex connector for on the Maximus V Formula? Anyone here use it?
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on some boards it has been known for the 24pin motherboard plug to melt and burn.
> Due to excessive power draw in the pci-e slots caused by sli or cf configuration hence the extra power plug to prevent this from happening
> sorry about double post


Thanks guys! Yeah I used to have the Asus A8n32-sli deluxe as well but just never used it.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> ya theres something wrong there. Your 660ti should get as good fps as my 580. I don't drop below 50 or so on 1080p high - ultra most games....Im wondering if the igpu is messing with it somehow?(See Virtu_MVP)


I have wondered that myself. I have the iGPUturned off in the BIOS, but who knows. I have overclocked it to; Core Clock + 80, memory clock + 250, core V + 12. That seems to have made a difference. I can run skyrim on medium now but still have some stutter issues. I have AA at 2x and AF at 16x. I turned on VSyinc and it hovers between 55 and 65 fps, it did improve the stutter, but I should be able to do better than this. Something is holding me back, I just don't know what. It seems to be several things, because I keep making small improvements.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> not looking too hard at your system it kind of confuses me but I believe you had a similar problem as me and that is vram running out.
> 
> Good frame rates i.e. 50+ consistently then dipping into the 20's fps occasionally use msi afterburner to monitor your gpu and you might be able to pinpoint the problem.
> It will monitor amount of vram use, clocks and temps and frame rates. Just detach the graph and you will be able to stretch the graph out so you can easily monitor 4-5 min of game play and check for any problems. Also you can overclock your gpus on it .
> 
> I only have 1.5Gb of vram on my gtx 580 on 5760x1080 I personally find this enough BUT only if you turn off windows Aero, it will chew up 200Mb of vram memory. I cannot confirm but I have a gut feeling even if I had 3Gb 580s I would still use the same settings as the Game would be unplayable if I used any higher settings.


That is exactly what is happening. On high settings is drops to 15-20fps every few seconds. I tried afterburner, but I like the newest GPU tweak better. It lets you set a target FPS and set your refresh rate manually. It also records and lets you monitor. I have 2gb Vram and the mem usage is fairly low, but the gpu usage is very high. I upgraded from a BFG 8800 GTX OC and the performance I am getting is similar to my old vcard. There has to be something I am missing, It is better after OC, but is still not impressing me.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I have wondered that myself. I have the iGPUturned off in the BIOS, but who knows. I have overclocked it to; Core Clock + 80, memory clock + 250, core V + 12. That seems to have made a difference. I can run skyrim on medium now but still have some stutter issues. I have AA at 2x and AF at 16x. I turned on VSyinc and it hovers between 55 and 65 fps, it did improve the stutter, but I should be able to do better than this. Something is holding me back, I just don't know what. It seems to be several things, because I keep making small improvements.


Definately something going on here....i run skyrim at ultra x8aa x16af 1080p, and just played a round, didn't drop below 60fps with tons of spells going off, people attacking me and "player.setav speedmuli 500" turned on.....you should bench your system see if it finds something wrong. 3dmark, cinebench, furmark maybe?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Definately something going on here....i run skyrim at ultra x8aa x16af 1080p, and just played a round, didn't drop below 60fps with tons of spells going off, people attacking me and "player.setav speedmuli 500" turned on.....you should bench your system see if it finds something wrong. 3dmark, cinebench, furmark maybe?


I have ran furmark, and 3dmark numerous times and it finds no problem. at my current settings using 720p my min fps in furmark is 48, avg 49. I don't understand it. my 3dmark scores are listed in my 'For The Republic' rig that is in my signature. I think I have a furmark score saved too.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I also recently noticed this. When they fps drops, I can move the mouse and they will jusp back up again. only on skyrim. what is that all about? there is no power saving options enabled on my pc, bios or otherwise.

CPU OC to 4.5ghz and ran prime95 for an hour. Max temp was 56c. I upped my settings to ultra and it played better, but not perfect. I reinstalled my drivers and it seemed to fix everything. help 55-60fps(VSync) very nicely.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I also recently noticed this. When they fps drops, I can move the mouse and they will jusp back up again. only on skyrim. what is that all about? there is no power saving options enabled on my pc, bios or otherwise.
> 
> CPU OC to 4.5ghz and ran prime95 for an hour. Max temp was 56c. I upped my settings to ultra and it played better, but not perfect. I reinstalled my drivers and it seemed to fix everything. help 55-60fps(VSync) very nicely.


that's great to hear







just 2 questions what Bios are you on? and windows 7 or 8?

Just I had an accidental bios flash back to 0257 Changing cd drive I think I accidently press the flash back button









I couldn't be bothered to flash back to 1604 so I just loaded my OC settings 2500k @ 4.7 I am also using windows 7

I found 0257 to be far better than 1604 I actually used less voltage to get the same OC and after a 24hr folding session it still going strong

Just a quick look through the Bios updates it is a pre windows 8 bios and pre hot fix for GTX 680 Hang

Just missing the Intel rapid start technology option But truth being I only had it work a few times before going back to normal boot.


----------



## ninojean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Most new hardware depending on when they were manufactured come with the latest bios. All bios updates, new or old, are said to increase system stability, so check to see if the one that came with your motherboard is unstable before your tweak it. I always tell people, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Go ahead and do your install. Should you find something wrong with your setup after, do some research first. If the conclusion of all inquiries point to the bios, then you could go ahead and update your bios.
> 
> Just my two cents!


Thanks for that. I'll Be setting it up in the coming week. Can't wait.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> that's great to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just 2 questions what Bios are you on? and windows 7 or 8?
> 
> Just I had an accidental bios flash back to 0257 Changing cd drive I think I accidently press the flash back button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be bothered to flash back to 1604 so I just loaded my OC settings 2500k @ 4.7 I am also using windows 7
> 
> I found 0257 to be far better than 1604 I actually used less voltage to get the same OC and after a 24hr folding session it still going strong
> 
> Just a quick look through the Bios updates it is a pre windows 8 bios and pre hot fix for GTX 680 Hang
> 
> Just missing the Intel rapid start technology option But truth being I only had it work a few times before going back to normal boot.


I am still on 1604, and I am running Win 7 Ult x64. I haven't had any issues with 1604 yet and still operating under the 'if its not broke' mind set. I have heard mixed reviews on all of the bios updates. Lower V would be nice. In prime95 my max temp was 56c but it seems to like 55c, which is great so I am kinda nervous about making any changes.


----------



## kickflipper1087

Hey anyone have any idea if they're going to develop a wifi combo card that supports AC routers? The one that comes with the motherboard is cool and has good range but I have an AC router and I wanna get some AC speeds. You think they'll make a AC combo card to replace this one? It would be cool.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have a AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, and I'm really thinking of changing to a Asus Maximus V Formula.

Worth the change ? It really is more stable with the overclock ?

Is there any drawback with this motherboard, as of today ? With the latest Bios, there are some problems in this motherboard ?

Is everything ok with this motherboard ?

Thank you !!

PD: use it with the pc of my signature !


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have a AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, and I'm really thinking of changing to a Asus Maximus V Formula.
> 
> Worth the change ? It really is more stable with the overclock ?
> 
> Is there any drawback with this motherboard, as of today ? With the latest Bios, there are some problems in this motherboard ?
> 
> Is everything ok with this motherboard ?
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> PD: use it with the pc of my signature !


Are you having any issues with your motherboard? If not, then I'd advise that you keep it.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I think so.
The reason is because before to have this board, I had a Asus P8P67 Evo, with the old asus motherboard, my memories of 1866 MHz RAM, operating at 2133 MHz with 10-11-10-30.
When I changed the Fatal1ty, had BSODs, and I had to climb up 11-11-11-30 times to be stable.
It's a small thing, but it really has been a negative thing.
This has been a i7 2600K

Now I have a i7 3770k, and I can not put more than 2000 MHz RAM memories, something unusual must be going through with this motherboard.

I've had other motherboards asrock in my hands, and I've always really had any problems, I have not done very well with asrock, I had about 4 plates asrock.

And with the old asus, really I had no problems, only that I changed to update the Z77 chipset and able to put the Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I think so.
> The reason is because before to have this board, I had a Asus P8P67 Evo, with the old asus motherboard, my memories of 1866 MHz RAM, operating at 2133 MHz with 10-11-10-30.
> When I changed the Fatal1ty, had BSODs, and I had to climb up 11-11-11-30 times to be stable.
> It's a small thing, but it really has been a negative thing.
> This has been a i7 2600K
> 
> Now I have a i7 3770k, and I can not put more than 2000 MHz RAM memories, something unusual must be going through with this motherboard.
> 
> I've had other motherboards asrock in my hands, and I've always really had any problems, I have not done very well with asrock, I had about 4 plates asrock.
> 
> And with the old asus, really I had no problems, only that I changed to update the Z77 chipset and able to put the Ivy Bridge.


I had an Asus P8P67 WS Premium Rev B3 with a Core i7 2600K, with 2133 CAS 9 ram also. I moved on the the Maximus V Extreme and a 3770K with the same RAM. They work well, stably, and at the same speed and latency. I can even overclock them to 2200 without any issue. I do agree that we might be using different RAM, but at least you catch my drift.


----------



## BenchAndGames

That is exactly what I mean, Asus has given me much more confidence that Asrock, so I want to change, and if you tell me that currently, there are no any problems/fails with Asus Maximus V Formula , I'll do.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> That is exactly what I mean, Asus has given me much more confidence that Asrock, so I want to change, and if you tell me that currently, there are no any problems/fails with Asus Maximus V Formula , I'll do.


I have read where a couple people complain about some oc issues on ASRock mobos, but I have never had any. The only thing I complain about with the MVF is just the general Asus complaint that they haven't given us the new bios to address the sticky settings bug. The fix should be coming soon though.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Allot of poeple would argue with me here, but from my experience Asus has always been the best and I have had less issues with Asus than Gygabite or AsRock. I have not used anything by MSI or any of the other brands, and doubt I ever will. Asus is the way to go. I have been able to run a more stable system with Asus than with any other motherboard.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Allot of poeple would argue with me here, but from my experience Asus has always been the best and I have had less issues with Asus than Gygabite or AsRock. I have not used anything by MSI or any of the other brands, and doubt I ever will. Asus is the way to go. I have been able to run a more stable system with Asus than with any other motherboard.


Nah, there's no need for an argument. Lol
I've used all the boards listed above without any issues at all. My HTPC and Media Server are both running on Gigabyte boards. I have used some Asus Mobos that were called the worse products ever, and they performed exceptionally. It's all about the approach, know-how, plus a little bit of luck in my opinion. But I get you though.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kickflipper1087*
> 
> Hey anyone have any idea if they're going to develop a wifi combo card that supports AC routers? The one that comes with the motherboard is cool and has good range but I have an AC router and I wanna get some AC speeds. You think they'll make a AC combo card to replace this one? It would be cool.


You could upgrade the combo card's Broadcom card with another mini PCIe card. There are several manufacturers who now make PCIe 802.11ac cards.

http://wikidevi.com/wiki/List_of_802.11ac_Hardware


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> That is exactly what I mean, Asus has given me much more confidence that Asrock, so I want to change, and if you tell me that currently, there are no any problems/fails with Asus Maximus V Formula , I'll do.


There are multiplier issues with the BIOS but nothing that can't be worked around. Just FYI, whenever you upgrade the BIOS on the Max V Formula you have to redo all your oveclock settings, that is, unless you do printscreens of your previous BIOS settings then make hard copies. Major pain coming from an Award BIOS and older AMI BIOSes.

That being said it is overall a stable board. If you only plan to overclock on air you may want to consider something from the P8Z77 line and put the money saved towards a video card upgrade.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have read where a couple people complain about some oc issues on ASRock mobos, but I have never had any. The only thing I complain about with the MVF is just the general Asus complaint that they haven't given us the new bios to address the sticky settings bug. The fix should be coming soon though.


And what exactly is the problem with the BIOS settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> There are multiplier issues with the BIOS but nothing that can't be worked around. Just FYI, whenever you upgrade the BIOS on the Max V Formula you have to redo all your oveclock settings, that is, unless you do printscreens of your previous BIOS settings then make hard copies. Major pain coming from an Award BIOS and older AMI BIOSes.
> 
> That being said it is overall a stable board. If you only plan to overclock on air you may want to consider something from the P8Z77 line and put the money saved towards a video card upgrade.


Me and everyone knows that when you update the BIOS, you need to configure everything from scratch, it is logical.

I do not think I need to upgrade the graphics card, I think in my signature, it is clear that I possess, and I think there is no need for an upgrate.

So, thanks for your opinions, and if the fellow up, tell me what is the exact problem of the bios, and does not seem very serious problem, certainly in the next few days I'll make the upgrade.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Nah, there's no need for an argument. Lol
> I've used all the boards listed above without any issues at all. My HTPC and Media Server are both running on Gigabyte boards. I have used some Asus Mobos that were called the worse products ever, and they performed exceptionally. It's all about the approach, know-how, plus a little bit of luck in my opinion. But I get you though.


I agree. Allot of bad reviews are based written by people who are going about things all wrong.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I have a strange little problem. I built this rig almost 2 months ago. Went together without a hitch. I played several games with no problems at all. Everything worked perfectly. I had some fps issues with crysis 3, but finally got it to a satisfactory level. I started Skyrim and had horrible fps. It was unplayable on anything but low, which drove me crazy. I spent a week tweakming and testing. Little by little I got the fps to rise. Finally ended up clocking my cpu to 4.5 1.20v and bumped my gpu to; boost clock +80, memory clock +250, core v +12. Everything plays great on max settings, but after 70 seconds my fps will drop and stay between 15-30. When i move the mouse they jump back up. Any idea? Software I know, but what? Fraps maybe?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> And what exactly is the problem with the BIOS settings?
> Me and everyone knows that when you update the BIOS, you need to configure everything from scratch, it is logical.
> 
> I do not think I need to upgrade the graphics card, I think in my signature, it is clear that I possess, and I think there is no need for an upgrate.
> 
> So, thanks for your opinions, and if the fellow up, tell me what is the exact problem of the bios, and does not seem very serious problem, certainly in the next few days I'll make the upgrade.


No need to get all rude about it. The bios is having issues with settings sticking. As in they don't change when you change them. Happens to me, happens to everyone right now. Here's a link.....http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)&highlight=1604


----------



## BenchAndGames

With the latest bios, ( 1604 ) so i use another bios, no fails?? Or maybe with the new release bios this is fixed ??

Ok, and the finally, there really any difference to the overclock limit/stable between these two options ( V Formula and V Extreme ) ?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> With the latest bios, ( 1604 ) so i use another bios, no fails?? Or maybe with the new release bios this is fixed ??
> 
> Ok, and the finally, there really any difference to the overclock limit/stable between these two options ( V Formula and V Extreme ) ?


They're supposed to be fixing it right now. Old bios - 0704 no issues . No no difference on air/water. Ln2 yes.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> They're supposed to be fixing it right now. Old bios - 0704 no issues . No no difference on air/water. Ln2 yes.


Ok, thank you very much for you time !!!

But still I have one more thing









I'm reading in the forum that you left me, "rog.asus" and apparently there are many problems with the code 55 in the Dr.Bug Led, which means you can not read, the 4 RAM modules.

Some of here are having this problem ?


----------



## dekciW

I just picked one of these up and switched out for my z68 gen 3. 2 things I'm having issues with now.

1. My USB3.0 ports stay on when I shut the computer down. Mainly my megalodon headset. this never happened on the z68 board.

2. My USB 3.0 Transfer speeds for my Seagate backup plus have dropped to almost nothing. Before I would get around 180-200mb/s. Now I get about 20 and it drops to 1 mb/s and sits there.

I just up'd my bios last night to 1604 no change in speed. I installed the asus site drivers after that as I had been using the z68 drivers previously which are actually newer. Thought maybe there was something specific in the asus files, but no change.

Any ideas?


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> And what exactly is the problem with the BIOS settings?
> Me and everyone knows that when you update the BIOS, you need to configure everything from scratch, it is logical.


Well, not everyone.







I believe carrying profiles from one BIOS to the next is not necessarily a bad thing. The Award BIOSes do just that. Now if the BIOS has significant changes to voltages, latencies, etc. then yes, it's a good idea to reconfigure. But many times a BIOS is updated just to support newer hardware or add a feature.

To answer your earlier question, the multiplier settings sometimes don't stick, so if you set the multiplier to, say, 44 then save and reboot the BIOS may revert back to 38. Also, it sometimes hangs when I have a flash drive in one of the USB ports (it's happened in all of them). I boot from a flash drive on a regular basis to perform backups. No big deal there as I just remove the drive and recycle the power. Happened on my old Maximus Formula too.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I just picked one of these up and switched out for my z68 gen 3. 2 things I'm having issues with now.
> 
> 1. My USB3.0 ports stay on when I shut the computer down. Mainly my megalodon headset. this never happened on the z68 board.
> 
> 2. My USB 3.0 Transfer speeds for my Seagate backup plus have dropped to almost nothing. Before I would get around 180-200mb/s. Now I get about 20 and it drops to 1 mb/s and sits there.
> 
> I just up'd my bios last night to 1604 no change in speed. I installed the asus site drivers after that as I had been using the z68 drivers previously which are actually newer. Thought maybe there was something specific in the asus files, but no change.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you install all your Motherboard drivers, etc? Just changing boards and leaving the old install with all drivers intact is going to cause problems most of the time..........
In fact, i would do a clean install. Do your USB Bios screens look like this?


And just so you know, you'll get better speeds from the NATIVE (intel) USB 3.0
Dealing with power outages here, so responses may be brutally slow...


----------



## dekciW

Yes and Yes but I wiped them clean before I installed the new boards drivers. Also already just doing a reinstall anyways. Lets see if it fixes it. Also for me I'm not seeing any settings not saving problems with the bios update but I do have a problem with restarting. It wont reboot by itself I have to manually shut down and start again in order to get to the post screen. Just thought id mention it.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Yes and Yes but I wiped them clean before I installed the new boards drivers. Also already just doing a reinstall anyways. Lets see if it fixes it. Also for me I'm not seeing any settings not saving problems with the bios update but I do have a problem with restarting. It wont reboot by itself I have to manually shut down and start again in order to get to the post screen. Just thought id mention it.


I had that issue before too, turned out it was INTEL RST causing it, i just uninstalled it..... As far as the sticky settings, just wait, you'll run into it. I recommend having a usb drive with the bios and saved progiles on it ready to flash so you dont have to re-enter all your settings every time..Good luck with the fresh install


----------



## dekciW

Ive already done all the settings, since the flash and they have stuck no problem, ive rebooted countless times since the flash already. As for IRST I cant really uninstall it because I need it for my Raid 0...

EDIT** actually checking cpuid after posting that And while my OC is at 4.5 my vcore is up tp 1.296 from what I set it at 1.26. And my ram timings have changed to default. It seems to cycle in and out because last time i checked all was well but the time before that I had the above settings. hmmm

Double Edit** The reformat and new drivers did not fix the problem. Im seeing transfer speeds of 51 mb/s starting and immediately it drops to 20 mb/s then 4 mb/s then 1mb/s...

Triple EDIT*** So I played around with other file transfers on the drive that was being slow and they were all running at 200mb/s its just that 1 folder that transfers extremely slow..I think it is just because its a ton of small files only thing I can think of...

So now I just need to know why the megalodon stays under power when the PC is shut off, almost like its charging or something any ideas? Oh and I had made another thread for this but Ill post it here too since it could be motherboard related...For some reason I can only run trifire even though all 4 gpus are detected. GPU-Z says that all 4 gpus are in CFX, but Afterburner says only 3 are, and CCC only gives me the option to use 3 in cfx.

QUADRUPLE Edit***** Quad fire is working fine, Only thing left is why m megalodon stays powered...Stability has dropped since this new bios for me too and these vcore multiplier things worry me I hear 704 is the last stable build can anyone chime in?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I guess the only thing I could say quality-wise with ASUS (in comparison to other brands) is that I've had more fantastic boards from them - but I've also had more complete disasters from them too. I haven't had any major issues with Gigabyte over the years, but I've never had a board that didn't have some _minor_ ones. MSI used to be a disaster - had more 775 boards from them that were either DOA or died within weeks (admittedly these were of their budget line however). But my more recent MSI boards have been absolute beasts... nothing bad to say about them at all.

On the ASUS side, my MVE is stable (of course, I've left my BIOS alone so I don't have those issues) but my TOSLINK is dead - never worked, doesn't have power.







Not worth RMA'ing for that however, because I'd have to break everything down and be without a system for weeks... and I can use USB to my DAC (just 16/44 not 24/96). I had two other recent boards from ASUS, one Z77 and one H68 and they both had major issues - one couldn't overclock at all without instabilities and the other one died completely after a year of progressive issues - first one slot died, then 2 sata ports, then all the USB...

To me it seems that ASUS is heading down the same road that Supermicro took some years back... I used to always swear by their boards for my server builds... then suddenly they just stopped being 'bulletproof'. They still worked OK, but you had to be much more careful of what RAM you used or how 'young' your PSU was. I think every company goes through that though... part of trying to adjust margins without killing off quality.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> To me it seems that ASUS is heading down the same road that Supermicro took some years back... I used to always swear by their boards for my server builds... then suddenly they just stopped being 'bulletproof'. They still worked OK, but you had to be much more careful of what RAM you used or how 'young' your PSU was. I think every company goes through that though... part of trying to adjust margins without killing off quality.


I kind of agree with you but I had a Asus striker ii formula first faulty board I have had, north bridge got roasting hot 100+ degrees under load and idled at about 75 degrees so I rma and recieved the rev 2 as a replacement.
I got for some reason a few years later I went SLI thought I got a faulty GTX 275 would not work in any PCI slot. sent it back for rma to have it returned as tested and functioning fine.
So I tried to put the GTX 275 back into my Striker mobo still would not work so before abusing the supplier I tested in 2 other friends computers to find it worked perfectly fine. It was an Asus gtx 275 that I never got working in my Striker so I sold it for a loss to this day I still have no idea why,
Faulty gpu or mobo? In the end I bought a s/h Gtx 275 and it sli fine in the Striker.

I have still stuck with Asus just because of the finer details of the components.

I have been looking at the Asrock lately I noticed they use the tantalum capacitors, a higher grade than polymer capacitors.
I have been told they are probably a good choice because they are a part of the parent company Asus.
Looks like they might be making a name by making bullet proof boards at the moment but maybe with time their quality may drop as the old profit margin is increased.
I am looking at building another rig purely for extreme overclocking ie sub zero does anyone have any ideas of any mini atx boards that may be good for this? as smaller board is less to insulate.
sorry this is probably the wrong form to post this in


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Ive already done all the settings, since the flash and they have stuck no problem, ive rebooted countless times since the flash already. As for IRST I cant really uninstall it because I need it for my Raid 0...
> 
> EDIT** actually checking cpuid after posting that And while my OC is at 4.5 my vcore is up tp 1.296 from what I set it at 1.26. And my ram timings have changed to default. It seems to cycle in and out because last time i checked all was well but the time before that I had the above settings. hmmm
> 
> Double Edit** The reformat and new drivers did not fix the problem. Im seeing transfer speeds of 51 mb/s starting and immediately it drops to 20 mb/s then 4 mb/s then 1mb/s...
> 
> Triple EDIT*** So I played around with other file transfers on the drive that was being slow and they were all running at 200mb/s its just that 1 folder that transfers extremely slow..I think it is just because its a ton of small files only thing I can think of...
> 
> So now I just need to know why the megalodon stays under power when the PC is shut off, almost like its charging or something any ideas? Oh and I had made another thread for this but Ill post it here too since it could be motherboard related...For some reason I can only run trifire even though all 4 gpus are detected. GPU-Z says that all 4 gpus are in CFX, but Afterburner says only 3 are, and CCC only gives me the option to use 3 in cfx.
> 
> QUADRUPLE Edit***** Quad fire is working fine, Only thing left is why m megalodon stays powered...Stability has dropped since this new bios for me too and these vcore multiplier things worry me I hear 704 is the last stable build can anyone chime in?


Is USB 3.0 Charging disabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Did you install all your Motherboard drivers, etc? Just changing boards and leaving the old install with all drivers intact is going to cause problems most of the time..........
> In fact, i would do a clean install. Do your USB Bios screens look like this?
> 
> 
> And just so you know, you'll get better speeds from the NATIVE (intel) USB 3.0
> Dealing with power outages here, so responses may be brutally slow...


----------



## justanoldman

Just my opinion, but I have run a lot of stability tests on two 3770k on MVF mobos with 1604 bios. I have zero problems with the stability of the bios, it is just the bug that gets in the way when making changes to bios. Once you figure out your bios settings, reflash the bios, type in your settings and you are good to go. I don't think there is any need to go to an old bios, as long as you are willing to take 3 minutes to reflash and load your profile whenever something seems strange after making bios changes.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just my opinion, but I have run a lot of stability tests on two 3770k on MVF mobos with 1604 bios. I have zero problems with the stability of the bios, it is just the bug that gets in the way when making changes to bios. Once you figure out your bios settings, reflash the bios, type in your settings and you are good to go. I don't think there is any need to go to an old bios, as long as you are willing to take 3 minutes to reflash and load your profile whenever something seems strange after making bios changes.


^^^I second this, it's what i'm doing now. Thanks again for the advice justanoldman


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> ^^^I second this, it's what i'm doing now. Thanks again for the advice justanoldman


Ironically I had to do just that--re-flash 1604.

Out of curiosity I tried ROG Exchange: I downloaded and applied a 1604 profile specific to my current specs (1604, MVF, 3570K) but the downloaded profile had lower mem speed and was a little higher on the multiplier. I immediately began to have some issues, one being that even though I had disabled the Supreme FX IV Lighting LED in the BIOS the lighting would remain on. I tried several times enabling and disabling the lighting but the setting never stuck. Even clearing the CMOS wouldn't set it back. Despite checking mem latencies, voltages, and other settings against my working profile to make sure I wasn't missing something, the BIOS had become unstable.

I ended up re-flashing 1604 via USB Flashback, loaded a 1604 profile I had saved ealier to a flash drive, and now everything's back to where it was. Nice little adventure.
















P.S. I changed my avatar. Every time I see it I laugh.


----------



## dekciW

yes that is disabled thats the main reason why im kinda tripped out about it because there is no reason it should be powered when the pc off.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> yes that is disabled thats the main reason why im kinda tripped out about it because there is no reason it should be powered when the pc off.


Does it do the same on USB 2.0 ports?
EDIT: I don't think it's a mobo issue, quick google search "megaladon powered when the pc off" turns up lots of similar results, including one here....http://www.overclock.net/t/1056455/razer-megalodon/0_100


----------



## dekciW

I actually posted in the thread about how mine turned off, lol. That was with a z68 vpro gen 3 mobo running off the usb 3.0 ports. Wonder why its different with this board?


----------



## Dzuks

Onboard Audio Not Working on Maximus V Extreme

I was rearranging some LED lights in my case this past Wednesday and decided to also update my mobo's drivers. After completion and turning on my rig, my onboard I couldn't hear any sound. Everything was plugged in perfectly like they were before, but all I get is a humming sound from my speakers. I have done everything from a clean install to unplugging everything but my harddrives to no avail. Before I go ahead and RMA this mobo, I was wondering if anyone here has anything to add. I'm watercooling my CPU and GPUs, so anything to prevent my having to remove the mobo would be appreciated.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Onboard Audio Not Working on Maximus V Extreme
> 
> I was rearranging some LED lights in my case this past Wednesday and decided to also update my mobo's drivers. After completion and turning on my rig, my onboard I couldn't hear any sound. Everything was plugged in perfectly like they were before, but all I get is a humming sound from my speakers. I have done everything from a clean install to unplugging everything but my harddrives to no avail. Before I go ahead and RMA this mobo, I was wondering if anyone here has anything to add. I'm watercooling my CPU and GPUs, so anything to prevent my having to remove the mobo would be appreciated.


I would just try to uninstall realtek drivers then in safe mode use driver sweeper to take off the last of it. Restart and install drivers again. If that does not work then its probably RMA time.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I would just try to uninstall realtek drivers then in safe mode use driver sweeper to take off the last of it. Restart and install drivers again. If that does not work then its probably RMA time.


Have done that twice already.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I wonder if it's possible in that case to get a refund under the lemon law... usually it's 3-4 times for the same product, but it varies by state. I swear if I could get a refund I might switch to the MSI MPower - I would have gotten that board if it had been out when I bought my MVE (although more because of the limited yellow highlights which are easily blacked out for a full stealth look).







Could have saved enough for a couple more UT60's in the process.


----------



## Himea




----------



## RavageTheEarth

Ordered my ASUS Maximus V Extreme yesterday! Can't wait to sport the signature!!!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ordered my ASUS Maximus V Extreme yesterday! Can't wait to sport the signature!!!


Have fun with your new Motherboard!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Have fun with your new Motherboard!


Wow that came quick!!! I ordered with newegg and chose the free lasership 4-7 day shipping yesterday and it was on my doorstep today at noon. Very impressed!! Can I sport the sig until I have my computer up and running? Sent my Seasonic PSU out for RMA today because it was squeaking and chirping and I am ordering a Phantom 820 on Tuesday. I'm just going to add the sig because I'm sure it won't be a problem. I'll be sure to add the CPU-z validation when I get my rig up and running.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Wow that came quick!!! I ordered with newegg and chose the free lasership 4-7 day shipping yesterday and it was on my doorstep today at noon. Very impressed!! Can I sport the sig until I have my computer up and running? Sent my Seasonic PSU out for RMA today because it was squeaking and chirping and I am ordering a Phantom 820 on Tuesday. I'm just going to add the sig because I'm sure it won't be a problem. I'll be sure to add the CPU-z validation when I get my rig up and running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you can take a picture of your motherboard with your name written on a piece of paper real quick, I'd gladly add you to the club right now.


----------



## Himea

egh i got take a picture of my bother board too to get in the club -___- i got the cpu-z


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> If you can take a picture of your motherboard with your name written on a piece of paper real quick, I'd gladly add you to the club right now.


Yep I added the picture. Thanks! So is the MSATA module supposed to come with the MVE? I can't seem to find it. I have the MWifi module that came connected to the card, but no MSATA module.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> egh i got take a picture of my bother board too to get in the club -___- i got the cpu-z


I'm sorry I don't quite understand, but I've seen you posted your CPU-Z a few times, just upload a picture of your motherboard and I can add you the the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep I added the picture. Thanks! So is the MSATA module supposed to come with the MVE? I can't seem to find it. I have the MWifi module that came connected to the card, but no MSATA module.


Added, I don't own the Extreme but I'm sure someone here can help you out.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep I added the picture. Thanks! So is the MSATA module supposed to come with the MVE? I can't seem to find it. I have the MWifi module that came connected to the card, but no MSATA module.


The MSATA is not included.
The MSATA is only good if you are going to use a HDD as a primary drive
Just use a SSD, cheap enough now with a ton more performance than a MSATA


----------



## Himea

and if you can't take a picture bcuz some black guy stole your iphone 5 and have a crappy 2006 cell phone with 0.3 megapixel camera >.< what can you do ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> and if you can't take a *picture bcuz some black guy stole your iphone 5* and have a crappy 2006 cell phone with 0.3 megapixel camera >.< what can you do ?


why so specific on race, you couldn't just say your phone was stolen.?
and you got a chocolate honey for an avatar...









back on topic:
I didn't realize how much more quality the V Gene is over the Z77-M Pro...
I know they have different layouts and such but the overall performance of the board itself.
nice upgrade..


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> The MSATA is not included.
> The MSATA is only good if you are going to use a HDD as a primary drive
> Just use a SSD, cheap enough now with a ton more performance than a MSATA


Yea I wasn't going to use it anyways I just wanted to know if it was missing so I could call ASUS to tell them that. I have three Kingston HyperX SSD's in my system


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> and if you can't take a picture bcuz some black guy stole your iphone 5 and have a crappy 2006 cell phone with 0.3 megapixel camera >.< what can you do ?


Then you take a picture with your crappy cell phone with your OCN name written in really big letters and send it to your email. WAH LAH!!!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> and if you can't take a picture bcuz some black guy stole your iphone 5 and have a crappy 2006 cell phone with 0.3 megapixel camera >.< what can you do ?


Yeah, I'd try to take the picture anyways, requirement are requirements after all, the quality of the picture doesn't matter.


----------



## ninojean

Installed my MVF on the weekend in my new build and I'm loving it.

The board came with BIOS 0804... worth upgrading? or just stick with it?


----------



## malmental

1604 is the latest and yours is like from 08/12....
check and see the list of enhancements and see if it's worth it.
some say if it's not broke then don't fix it and some keep it updated.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULATHUNDERFX/#support_Download_30


----------



## ninojean

thanks..... ill mostly keep it for awhile... and if i run into any trouble ill update the bios.


----------



## Himea

what happen when you break one if the wifi antenna connector little cable the one near the end not the one close to the Mobo i loose the 5Ghz signal? cus wifi is working and Bluetooth so i just lost 5Ghz or 2.5 Ghz signal? MVE Board

Ps. or am i just loosing the signal distance for the Bluetooth?


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Yeah, I'd try to take the picture anyways, requirement are requirements after all, the quality of the picture doesn't matter.


My Canon digital camera went dead so all I have now is my old Sony DV camcorder which takes 1mp grainy pics.

Does this qualify?

(Stock cooling is only temporary because this board will be RMAed for a replacement MVF due to a faulty PCIe lane on PCIEX16-1)


----------



## dekciW

So re flashing and loading backed up cmos is no longer working. Now it simply will always run at the same settings, and ive lost my raid because of this stoopid bug twice....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So re flashing and loading backed up cmos is no longer working. Now it simply will always run at the same settings, and ive lost my raid because of this stoopid bug twice....


what's happening dude.?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> My Canon digital camera went dead so all I have now is my old Sony DV camcorder which takes 1mp grainy pics.
> 
> Does this qualify?
> 
> (Stock cooling is only temporary because this board will be RMAed for a replacement MVF due to a faulty PCIe lane on PCIEX16-1)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Perfect, added to the club.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So re flashing and loading backed up cmos is no longer working. Now it simply will always run at the same settings, and ive lost my raid because of this stoopid bug twice....


I have flashed a ton of time on two machines and that has not happened to my MVF, sorry to hear about the trouble. What procedure do you use to flash?

I always put the renamed bios file on a usb, shut the machine down, plug in the usb to the flashback port, push and hold the clear CMOS button for 10 seconds, then push the flashback button for 3 or 4 seconds and wait for it to finish. Finally push the clear CMOS again, then start it up.


----------



## dekciW

I simply reflash from bios via usb, after a cmos clear and power down the psu for a min or 2. It worked 1 time, and the computer ran awesomely for about a week. Now the settings bug is back and wont go away I just flashed back to 0804 which came on the mobo and I had no problems with initially but the bug remains. I used the bioflashback renamer and reflashed from bios for 0804.

Since updating to 1604 I have also got this awesome bug where the computer refuses to post after a restart and only after a restart. If I power down completely it will post no problem, If i restart it just sits there powered on but not doing anything...When I got it working with 1604 this bug was disappeared for the week that everything was good.

EDIT*** reverting to 701 fixed nothing...I also want to point out the PC is useless for anything other then basic media playback or web browsing. Playing games is horrendous, I get a constant 16 fps no matter what....or it simply will crash on launch...

DOUBLE EDIT**** Well after 3 hours of trouble shooting a lot of cussing and frustration its managed to "fix" itself. I say "it" fixed itself because I didn't really change anything during the whole process just repeated the same steps over and over and was expecting different results







I guess my insanity paid off..

For the record though, The last process I did was flash back to 1604 I loaded the cmos file and it did the whole not reset thing, gave me error 23 So while it was sitting there not resetting I decided to clear cmos and held it for a good 15 seconds. Rebooted, loaded cmos it gave me 23 again I hit the chasis reset button it eventually reset gave me 23 I did it again and it loaded...


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Since updating to 1604 I have also got this awesome bug where the computer refuses to post after a restart and only after a restart. If I power down completely it will post no problem, If i restart it just sits there powered on but not doing anything...When I got it working with 1604 this bug was disappeared for the week that everything was good.


I was having same problem on MVE, removing Intel RST seemed to fix it, don't know if that's an option with your raid setup.....
As far as the sticky settings, I've followed this procedure, no problems: Clear cmos, flash bios via usb flashback port(hold down rog connect button til blink), reload settings, (you can save your settings to the usb drive, although you can't carry over settings to a different bios.)
Hope you figure it out


----------



## DoooX

This ok: ?

http://postimg.org/image/vtizwh0vn/

http://postimg.org/image/49xktpdkn/


----------



## ninojean

can i join


----------



## malmental

ninojean - is that some 'LIQUID' going on there boi.?!


----------



## ninojean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ninojean - is that some LIQUID' going on there boi.?!


Yeah im running the Switchtech MCP655B pump in my system









Check out my build log


----------



## malmental

sweet.!!!!!


----------



## spigen

got a Maximus V Gene. won't post q-code 55.

1600 Corsair Vengence memory
3770k

red LED let up for DRAM

Tried:
re setting CPU
moving ram around
using one stick in the red dim top and bottom

never had an issue with my other asus LGA 1366 board.
this seems to be pretty common issue with all the Maximus board, any help?

thanks


----------



## dekciW

check for bent pins and check carefully.


----------



## DoooX

Waiting for the list update so I can put my sig in. Thanks


----------



## ninojean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Waiting for the list update so I can put my sig in. Thanks


I did a sneaky and club in my sig already. Even though it hasn't been updated. I Meet all the requirements to join anyways.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> This ok: ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/vtizwh0vn/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/49xktpdkn/


Perfect, added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> can i join
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Perfect, added to the club.


Thanks!


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have flashed a ton of time on two machines and that has not happened to my MVF, sorry to hear about the trouble. What procedure do you use to flash?
> 
> I always put the renamed bios file on a usb, shut the machine down, plug in the usb to the flashback port, push and hold the clear CMOS button for 10 seconds, then push the flashback button for 3 or 4 seconds and wait for it to finish. Finally push the clear CMOS again, then start it up.


One time I didn't see the USB drive flashing even after pressing the USB BIOS Flashback button repeatedly for 10 second durations. Turned out that I hadn't renamed the BIOS file M5F.CAP. Stooopid me.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep I added the picture. Thanks! So is the MSATA module supposed to come with the MVE? I can't seem to find it. I have the MWifi module that came connected to the card, but no MSATA module.


What MSata module was the MVE supposed ot come with? My MVF came with a WiFi/Bluetooth MPCIe card, and it was already installed in the slot. I just bolted it on.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> What MSata module was the MVE supposed ot come with? My MVF came with a WiFi/Bluetooth MPCIe card, and it was already installed in the slot. I just bolted it on.


That's all it comes with the msata is something they will have to buy seperatley, as mentioned earlier in the thread, it's really only a benefit if you are still using HDD's.. if using ssd's no point in using msata also


----------



## ninojean

Thanks


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So my MVE is working AMAZINGLY. I'm able to achieve my overclock at a lower voltage than on my AsRock Z77 Extreme4. I'm just wondering why on the debug display it says A0 and doesn't go away even when at the desktop for hours.

A0 means IDE initialization has started.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So my MVE is working AMAZINGLY. I'm able to achieve my overclock at a lower voltage than on my AsRock Z77 Extreme4. I'm just wondering why on the debug display it says A0 and doesn't go away even when at the desktop for hours.
> 
> A0 means IDE initialization has started.


Did your MVE wake from sleep mode? My MVF does the same thing--I just woke it from sleep mode and A0 is showing on the Q_Code LED display. I think "has" in your sentence is the operative word here (the manual says "is" but I think that's a translation error into English). My guess is that your IDE (HDD controllers) are the last thing set to power up from sleep mode after your CPU, RAM, video, etc. I think it's just normal behavior. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> Did your MVE wake from sleep mode? My MVF does the same thing--I just woke it from sleep mode and A0 is showing on the Q_Code LED display. I think "has" in your sentence is the operative word here (the manual says "is" but I think that's a translation error into English). My guess is that your IDE (HDD controllers) are the last thing set to power up from sleep mode after your CPU, RAM, video, etc. I think it's just normal behavior. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


Well... I never set my computer on sleep mode and I always have A0 showing after complete start up.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So my MVE is working AMAZINGLY. I'm able to achieve my overclock at a lower voltage than on my AsRock Z77 Extreme4. I'm just wondering why on the debug display it says A0 and doesn't go away even when at the desktop for hours.
> 
> A0 means IDE initialization has started.


All A OK ?
Adults Only ?
Just normal instead of blank Q code


----------



## fommof

Shamino at ROG forum has posted the 1707 bios for the Maximus V series for anyone interested...









http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31183-M5-1707-bioses&country=&status=


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Shamino at ROG forum has posted the 1707 bios for the Maximus V series for anyone interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31183-M5-1707-bioses&country=&status=


Hopefully this fixes the issues we have all been experiencing with multipliers and such.
Thanks for posting this +rep


----------



## malmental

that's cool but I'm not experiencing any issues with the saving settings in the last (my present) BIOS...
hope it works out for you guys...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Hopefully this fixes the issues we have all been experiencing with multipliers and such.


Fingers crossed brother...i won't be able to try it out any time soon but i'll keep my eyes open for any kind of feedback especially from the guys who had to deal with the sticky multies/bios settings save etc etc issues like me...


----------



## justanoldman

I can confirm the new bios is safe to download from that link and use. Been running Prime95 for several hours and the bios seems fine as far as basic stability. We will have to wait to see if it really fixes the sticky setting bug for everyone, but I can at least confirm there is no reason not to try it.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Shamino at ROG forum has posted the 1707 bios for the Maximus V series for anyone interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31183-M5-1707-bioses&country=&status=


Thanks for the post. I'll have to try it out eventually but I think this time around I'll let others kick the wheels a bit and see what their results are first.


----------



## dekciW

Upgraded to the bios and I am still having reset issues and the same setting bugs from before...Sigh The weird thing is though it always reverts to the same exact settings when I try to reset and it doesnt post. The same settings across all bios's I had tried, And this only started as soon as I updated to 1604...I'm prolly going to pull the battery and power tonight and leave it out all night and day tomorrow and see if that wipes any strange ghost in my machine...radical code...


----------



## Ardalista

Is there a faulty batch of boards or something? my board shipped with 0804, once I had it up and running I upgraded to 1604 and not had any problems at all with my system.. I just find it's strange that some people are and some people are not. and believe me when I say I've been messing with the bios settings... it just works everytime.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Shamino at ROG forum has posted the 1707 bios for the Maximus V series for anyone interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31183-M5-1707-bioses&country=&status=


Just Flashed my MVE to 1707 seems a lot smoother running
I have not stuffed around enough to see if I have sticky multi etc. I know my CPU well and just loaded the everyday OC
I can confirm the Intel rapid start is working the loading time from post to desk top has probably halved compared to 256, 704,1408,1501 and 1604 bios










Thanks formmof for the link


----------



## fommof

@feznz and the rest of the gang, no need to thank me guys, didn't do anything really, all the credits to Shamino, the ROG forum and Asus...









Just keep us posted guys, personally i'd be a VERY happy bunny if all those silly probs have been eliminated by this bios...









PS: come on Gene V owners!!! Need feedback!!! Input!!! Input!!!


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Is there a faulty batch of boards or something? my board shipped with 0804, once I had it up and running I upgraded to 1604 and not had any problems at all with my system.. I just find it's strange that some people are and some people are not. and believe me when I say I've been messing with the bios settings... it just works everytime.


Most everyone runs different hardware so that may have something to do with it and yes, there may be some issues with various boards. For example, I have this rare issue where one of the PCIe lanes is faulty on the first 16x slot on my MVF. I've worked with ASUS tech support to fix the problem but it's permanent, so we set up a cross-ship RMA.

At first I was having issues with the multiplier not sticking but for whatever reason I havne't had an issue with it lately. Everyone once in a while when I boot up the screen goes blank and there's no response, so I cycle the power and boot again only to get "overclock failed, hit F1 to continue" when in fact it has nothing at all to do with the overclock as I get the message from time to time even when I don't overclock. I end up loading the profile and and it's fine.

If you recall the Maximus V line of boards (except for the Gene) were delayed several months before release. There were many up in arms in the ROG forums and elsewhere over it. These boards are incredibly complicated to engineer and manufacture.


----------



## xlr8 unleashed

Hi every one new here, It's my first pc build, I chose a maximus V extreme mobo, when I switch it on I can get into the bios screen and see everything but I get error code A2 (IDE detect) and the boot device led is lit red, I havn't got my windows disk yet so I don't know if I can install windows, I haven't formatted my ssd or upgraded the firmware version on that either, which I'm not sure if that's the problem. I thought I would just ask before going any further. Should I be updating the motherboards firmware? As well as the ssd firmware, or is there some other problem. My windows disk won't be here till Wednesday, all my fans and everything seems to be working running at 30'c I've tried with out the ssd plugged in and just my normal hdd plugged in and tried diferent sata slots but still same code, any suggestions?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlr8 unleashed*
> 
> Hi every one new here, It's my first pc build, I chose a maximus V extreme mobo, when I switch it on I can get into the bios screen and see everything but I get error code A2 (IDE detect) and the boot device led is lit red, I havn't got my windows disk yet so I don't know if I can install windows, I haven't formatted my ssd or upgraded the firmware version on that either, which I'm not sure if that's the problem. I thought I would just ask before going any further. Should I be updating the motherboards firmware? As well as the ssd firmware, or is there some other problem. My windows disk won't be here till Wednesday, all my fans and everything seems to be working running at 30'c I've tried with out the ssd plugged in and just my normal hdd plugged in and tried diferent sata slots but still same code, any suggestions?


I wouldn't worry when you get your windows disk you will have the option to format your SSD when installing windows.
I am guessing your HHD is not formatted too?
otherwise if you HHD has been formatted you should have no bootable drive detected error code on the monitor.
AND you cannot upgrade your firmware on your SSD if you have already installed windows on it,
I would suggest plugging it in another computer format it and upgrade firmware before installing windows on it.

I would highly recommend upgrading Motherboard bios to 1701 the link in posted previously in this form
As it has been unofficially released not available though Asus I am using 1701 Bios and it is simply the best bios available so far


----------



## xlr8 unleashed

Ok thanks for that, I'll update that bois firmware via USB, and take the ssd to another computer and format it and firmware upgrade it, every thing is new so I haven't installed windows on nothing yet.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlr8 unleashed*
> 
> Hi every one new here, It's my first pc build, I chose a maximus V extreme mobo, when I switch it on I can get into the bios screen and see everything but I get error code A2 (IDE detect) and the boot device led is lit red, I havn't got my windows disk yet so I don't know if I can install windows, I haven't formatted my ssd or upgraded the firmware version on that either, which I'm not sure if that's the problem. I thought I would just ask before going any further. Should I be updating the motherboards firmware? As well as the ssd firmware, or is there some other problem. My windows disk won't be here till Wednesday, all my fans and everything seems to be working running at 30'c I've tried with out the ssd plugged in and just my normal hdd plugged in and tried diferent sata slots but still same code, any suggestions?


A2 is not an error code, only indicating that in relation to the IDE connection.

Here's more information!

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31211-A2-code&country=&status=


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> My Maximus V Gene came in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you turn off the LED from the start/reset button on the motherboard? I can only turn off the red line but I have no issues with that, it looks nice.


Don't think you can turn them off.


----------



## BenchAndGames

New Bios release official 1707 is available for download from asus website.

1.Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
2.Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot
3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at:
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Is all official, we know that here was published a few days ago the same versions of BIOS, but is now officially available now for download from the asus website.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> New Bios release official 1707 is available for download from asus website.
> 
> 1.Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> 2.Fixed F8 function is abnormal under fastboot
> 3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at:
> http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us
> 
> Is all official, we know that here was published a few days ago the same versions of BIOS, but is now officially available now for download from the asus website.


Funny, it doesn't say anything about "Improve System Stability" or "Fixes Known Issues" or anything that says it fixed the sticky settings.
Seems to be good though, I've changed multipliers numerous times, and caused a couple crashes (unstable overclock- low voltage) and the settings are still changing for me....so far so good.


----------



## malmental

no reason for me to update my BIOS.
I'm on 1604 anyways..

for those who have some issue and need to update your BIOS then I hope this does if for you..


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Seems to be good though, I've changed multipliers numerous times, and caused a couple crashes (unstable overclock- low voltage) and the settings are still changing for me....so far so good.


YEAH!!! _That's_ what i want to hear!!! Keep us posted guys!!!









(I won't be able to try out until next week, darn!!!!)


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no reason for me to update my BIOS.
> I'm on 1604 anyways..
> 
> for those who have some issue and need to update your BIOS then I hope this does if for you..


I am glad for you









I will tell you 1701 has no more sticky multiplier as far as I can tell.and my boot time using an SSD has halved compared to previous bios 256,704,1408,1501,1604 I have tried them all.

1604 is ok for most once you have the settings right but no good for testing the potential OC on CPU even if the multiplier doesn't get stuck the voltage can also get stuck, I have had it happen trying to trim down the voltage

I also believe it may have fixed a double boot bug I had but it is too early to tell, where the cycle is;

computer starts-no post-shuts down-starts-posts-crashes on windows loading screen.

I restart and it rock solid stable in window i.e. passes 24hrs of prime blend. no settings changed.
This may happen once every 5-20 boots
it hasn't happened to me again so far with 1701 bios but it is too early to tell I have only done about 25 boots since new bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> A2 is not an error code, only indicating that in relation to the IDE connection.
> 
> Here's more information!
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31211-A2-code&country=&status=


It is basically the same advice
It is because both drives are unformatted they will not be detected, unless you use a boot cd or computer management in windows under storage management to format the drive


----------



## borandi

If I review one does that count







The Formula is a nice little board, got my 3770K to 5.25GHz at 1.3 volts. Memory was also impressive, pushing one of my IMCs to DDR3-2962. Think I'm at the memory limit though. Have the Gene in to review against the G1.Sniper M3, will see how that fares.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> If I review one does that count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Formula is a nice little board, got my 4770K to 5.25GHz at 1.3 volts. Memory was also impressive, pushing one of my IMCs to DDR3-2962. Think I'm at the memory limit though. Have the Gene in to review against the G1.Sniper M3, will see how that fares.


Didn't know Haswell was out yet .....


----------



## borandi

My bad, haswell on the brain. Meant 3770K


----------



## tw33k

I've tested the new BIOS for the last few hours and it has not reset on me even once. Looks like they fixed the bug at last


----------



## fommof

Ok, spent about an hour with the new bios...

Installed the IRST 12.5.0.1066 drivers in both the OSs(i could do it after the bios update but what the heck), reboot, went in 1604, load oprimized defaults, save, exit, shutdown, clear CMOS just in case...

Flashbacked the 1707 with the 12.5.0.1066 RAID OROM and started checking, basically spent time rebuilding my OC profiles (4 frequencies), saving them as OC profiles in both the bios and usb stick, loading them, checking vcore and frequency in WIn (2 actual OS one in RAID0, the other in single ssd), taking a look at the IRST panel to make sure the raid0 works like it should (6Gb/s etc) etc...

So far so good guys, looking good...

Still having the white screens issues (randomly) but i am sure this has to do with the igpu/hdmi/resolution changing (i use 2600K's igpu for the time being). I have a vga on the way so i am not worried about this anymore...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> My Maximus V Gene came in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you turn off the LED from the start/reset button on the motherboard? I can only turn off the red line but I have no issues with that, it looks nice.


Welcome to the club, I don't think you can turn them off sadly.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> If I review one does that count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Formula is a nice little board, got my 3770K to 5.25GHz at 1.3 volts. Memory was also impressive, pushing one of my IMCs to DDR3-2962. Think I'm at the memory limit though. Have the Gene in to review against the G1.Sniper M3, will see how that fares.


That is one very nice chip... I sure wish I could hit 5.25 at 1.3V - think I'm gonna have to pick up a recent release 3770K and see what it can do in my rig... seems like the most recent releases are doing incredibly. Is yours a Costa Rica fab or Malasia?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> If I review one does that count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Formula is a nice little board, got my 3770K to 5.25GHz at 1.3 volts. Memory was also impressive, pushing one of my IMCs to DDR3-2962. Think I'm at the memory limit though. Have the Gene in to review against the G1.Sniper M3, will see how that fares.


Meets the requirements in my book







Welcome to the club.


----------



## xlr8 unleashed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I wouldn't worry when you get your windows disk you will have the option to format your SSD when installing windows.
> I am guessing your HHD is not formatted too?
> otherwise if you HHD has been formatted you should have no bootable drive detected error code on the monitor.
> AND you cannot upgrade your firmware on your SSD if you have already installed windows on it,
> I would suggest plugging it in another computer format it and upgrade firmware before installing windows on it.
> 
> I would highly recommend upgrading Motherboard bios to 1701 the link in posted previously in this form
> As it has been unofficially released not available though Asus I am using 1701 Bios and it is simply the best bios available so far


So I updated the bios and every thing was fine still had the a2 code as expected, then I went and formatted the ssd and done a firmware upgrade on it using Sandisk software, brought it back home plugged it in and now I get "warning the current bios setting do not fully support the boot device. Press F1 to enter bois setup. Go to advanced> Boot>CSM(compatibility support module) settings to enable the boot device."
I went in to the CSM and changed a few things around saving and restarting every time, but I still get the same message, I even unplugged the ssd and the message is still coming up, I'm not sure what I'm meant to have those CSM boot options on, or can remember what they originally were. In EZ mode down the bottom in boot priority it doesn't show any thing.


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlr8 unleashed*
> 
> So I updated the bios and every thing was fine still had the a2 code as expected, then I went and formatted the ssd and done a firmware upgrade on it using Sandisk software, brought it back home plugged it in and now I get "warning the current bios setting do not fully support the boot device. Press F1 to enter bois setup. Go to advanced> Boot>CSM(compatibility support module) settings to enable the boot device."
> I went in to the CSM and changed a few things around saving and restarting every time, but I still get the same message, I even unplugged the ssd and the message is still coming up, I'm not sure what I'm meant to have those CSM boot options on, or can remember what they originally were. In EZ mode down the bottom in boot priority it doesn't show any thing.


Try clearing your CMOS. Try a different sata port on the mobo.


----------



## xlr8 unleashed

Wow thanks that worked, I've just spent hours looking for a solution, just saved me a few more.


----------



## BlackX777

http://www.sysprofile.de/id145390

http://www.sysprofile.de/galerie/id145390,4,0


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackX777*
> 
> http://www.sysprofile.de/id145390
> 
> http://www.sysprofile.de/galerie/id145390,4,0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Name but trust me you find that Picture no elsewhere.


Quote:


> Requirements To Join:
> A picture of your Motherboard & CPU-Z
> OR
> A picture of your screen name written on a piece of paper in front of your Motherboard.


Post cpu-z screenshot then


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> Anyone run into an issue where the graphics card is stuck at 4x PCIe speed?
> 
> Mine won't move from 4x, it was running at 16x with my previous motherboard, Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi.


Yes, that is the exact issue I've had with my Max V Formula. Turned out to be a faulty PCIe lane on the first PCIE_16x slot. Tried every BIOS from the current 1707 back to 0701 with no change--the lane remains stuck at x4 speed. No amount of manipulating BIOS settings worked either, and also tried another video card to verify the problem was the slot and not my 7970.

This issue, while not common, has been reported several times. You may want to try the ROG forums but it looks like you may have to RMA the board as I'm doing with mine in the next several days. You should have the option to cross-ship RMA.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30153-Maximus-V-Formula-1st-PCIe-16x-slot-stuck-at-x4-link-speed
http://community.futuremark.com/forum/showthread.php?172786-Asus-Maximus-V-Formula-1st-PCI-E-slot-stuck-at-4x&p=1753915#post1753915


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackX777*
> 
> http://www.sysprofile.de/id145390
> 
> http://www.sysprofile.de/galerie/id145390,4,0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added to the club!


----------



## TonicX

As I said my chip is getting a new home - a permanent home - then on to intels Haswell
vvv This is confusing the heck out of me!
Maximus V Formula Game Bundled Edition
Crosshair V Formula-Z
Maximus V Extreme
Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX
Maximus V Formula
Maximus V GENE
Rampage IV GENE
Rampage IV Extreme/BATTLEFIELD 3
Rampage IV Extreme
Rampage III GENE
Rampage III Formula
Crosshair IV Formula
Crosshair IV Extreme
Rampage III Extreme
Crosshair V Formula
Maximus IV Extreme
Maximus IV GENE-Z
Maximus IV Extreme-Z

My Minneapolis Microcenter list:

$289.99
Maximus V Formula LGA 1155 Z77 ATX Intel Motherboard with Assassin's Creed III Bundle
http://www.microcenter.com/product/405600/Maximus_V_Formula_LGA_1155_Z77_ATX_Intel_Motherboard_with_Assassin's_Creed_III_Bundle

or
$379 for
Maximus V Extreme LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.microcenter.com/product/397079/Maximus_V_Extreme_LGA_1155_Intel_Z77_Extended_ATX_Intel_Motherboard

Formula or GENE or Extreme? extreme is better than formula? these are both better than GENE?

III or IV or V? v is newer than IV is newer than III! right?

any of these seem fine but i want a full loop including multi-graphics eventually.
i like the water cooled heatsinks on the FORMULA Why does it cost less?

Which one is the top dog?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonicX*
> 
> As I said my chip is getting a new home - a permanent home - then on to intels Haswell
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> vvv This is confusing the heck out of me!
> Maximus V Formula Game Bundled Edition
> Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Maximus V Extreme
> Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX
> Maximus V Formula
> Maximus V GENE
> Rampage IV GENE
> Rampage IV Extreme/BATTLEFIELD 3
> Rampage IV Extreme
> Rampage III GENE
> Rampage III Formula
> Crosshair IV Formula
> Crosshair IV Extreme
> Rampage III Extreme
> Crosshair V Formula
> Maximus IV Extreme
> Maximus IV GENE-Z
> Maximus IV Extreme-Z
> 
> My Minneapolis Microcenter list:
> 
> $289.99
> Maximus V Formula LGA 1155 Z77 ATX Intel Motherboard with Assassin's Creed III Bundle
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/405600/Maximus_V_Formula_LGA_1155_Z77_ATX_Intel_Motherboard_with_Assassin's_Creed_III_Bundle
> 
> or
> $379 for
> Maximus V Extreme LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/397079/Maximus_V_Extreme_LGA_1155_Intel_Z77_Extended_ATX_Intel_Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> Formula or GENE or Extreme? extreme is better than formula? these are both better than GENE?
> 
> III or IV or V? v is newer than IV is newer than III! right?
> 
> any of these seem fine but i want a full loop including multi-graphics eventually.
> i like the water cooled heatsinks on the FORMULA Why does it cost less?
> 
> Which one is the top dog?


your switching from the P8Z77-M Pro, if so then what's wrong with it.?


----------



## TonicX

The ROG boards are made with way better components, the heatsinks are better designed, I want more features wifi, gaming net priority, color.
the p8z77 is not a bad board, however, the MVF or MVE will be an improvment. It seems like they have address the bios bug here first too. Now, could you answer some of my questions?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonicX*
> 
> The ROG boards are made with way better components, the heatsinks are better designed, I want more features wifi, gaming net priority, color.
> the p8z77 is not a bad board, however, the MVF or MVE will be an improvement. It seems like they have address the bios bug here first too. Now, could you answer some of my questions?


well for one, I have both boards... M Pro and V Gene..







and the Gene is definitely an improvement over the M Pro..
wanting bigger than mATX this time or what, doesn't matter, what case you got.?

edit:
it's just not that easy to simply say get this or get that without some understanding..?
chill.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonicX*
> 
> As I said my chip is getting a new home - a permanent home - then on to intels Haswell
> vvv This is confusing the heck out of me!
> Maximus V Formula Game Bundled Edition
> Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Maximus V Extreme
> Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX
> Maximus V Formula
> Maximus V GENE
> Rampage IV GENE
> Rampage IV Extreme/BATTLEFIELD 3
> Rampage IV Extreme
> Rampage III GENE
> Rampage III Formula
> Crosshair IV Formula
> Crosshair IV Extreme
> Rampage III Extreme
> Crosshair V Formula
> Maximus IV Extreme
> Maximus IV GENE-Z
> Maximus IV Extreme-Z
> 
> My Minneapolis Microcenter list:
> 
> $289.99
> Maximus V Formula LGA 1155 Z77 ATX Intel Motherboard with Assassin's Creed III Bundle
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/405600/Maximus_V_Formula_LGA_1155_Z77_ATX_Intel_Motherboard_with_Assassin's_Creed_III_Bundle
> 
> or
> $379 for
> Maximus V Extreme LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/397079/Maximus_V_Extreme_LGA_1155_Intel_Z77_Extended_ATX_Intel_Motherboard
> 
> Formula or GENE or Extreme? extreme is better than formula? these are both better than GENE?
> 
> III or IV or V? v is newer than IV is newer than III! right?
> 
> any of these seem fine but i want a full loop including multi-graphics eventually.
> i like the water cooled heatsinks on the FORMULA Why does it cost less?
> 
> Which one is the top dog?


Gene are smaller form factor (matx) a capable board suited to smaller chassis but packing a punch which one would expect with the ROG brand.

Formula are best summarised as the little brother of the extreme, more suited to the average gaming rig than balls out overclocking, but is entirely capable.

Extreme allows upto quad SLI / crossfire and usually has extra functions utilised by the serious overclockers and as the name would suggest extreme rig builders.

Maximus Formula only allows SLI (dual nvidia gpus) (Quad if using dual GPU cards x 2) or Tri Crossfire in a compatible chassis. (AFAIK the exception to this is the III series which you'd have to look up for a better understanding)

The difference between -Z no -Z on the maximus IV's is the chipset used (Z = intel Z68, non Z is intel P67)

V series = skt 1155
IV series = skt 2011
iii = skt 1366

Crosshair = AMD CPU's

ThunderFX is an external audio processing accessory (similar to an astro mixamp)

games = bundled game included with the product.

Hope this helps as a generalisation for quicker understanding of the main differences... there are alot more to each of these such as the chipsets and technology used.


----------



## I_shot

1707 bios worked for me. sticky multiplier is fixed


----------



## TonicX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Gene are smaller form factor (matx) a capable board suited to smaller chassis but packing a punch which one would expect with the ROG brand.
> 
> Formula are best summarised as the little brother of the extreme, more suited to the average gaming rig than balls out overclocking, but is entirely capable.
> 
> Extreme allows upto quad SLI / crossfire and usually has extra functions utilised by the serious overclockers and as the name would suggest extreme rig builders.
> 
> Maximus Formula only allows SLI (dual nvidia gpus) (Quad if using dual GPU cards x 2) or Tri Crossfire in a compatible chassis. (AFAIK the exception to this is the III series which you'd have to look up for a better understanding)
> 
> The difference between -Z no -Z on the maximus IV's is the chipset used (Z = intel Z68, non Z is intel P67)
> 
> V series = skt 1155
> IV series = skt 2011
> iii = skt 1366
> 
> Crosshair = AMD CPU's
> 
> ThunderFX is an external audio processing accessory (similar to an astro mixamp)
> 
> games = bundled game included with the product.
> 
> Hope this helps as a generalisation for quicker understanding of the main differences... there are alot more to each of these such as the chipsets and technology used.


rep2 excellent post! you have saved me alot of research time. I thank-you for giving yours.


----------



## feznz

Just a question about the MVE is anyone aware of any problems with the PCIe slots?
I was ready to RMA 1 of my GPUs when I noticed my PCIe 1 was running @ x8. I tried to force it to run @ x16 in bios but didn't work.
So I moved my 2nd GPU to PCIe 2a then 3 and the card wouldn't work in either slot so I put it back in PCIe 1 now I cannot get my sound card working in any of the spare slots.

I am now going to RMA my board what a pain that's my water loop in my avatar.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> The difference between -Z no -Z on the maximus IV's is the chipset used (Z = intel Z68, non Z is intel P67)
> 
> V series = skt 1155
> IV series = skt 2011
> iii = skt 1366


The -Z _also_ denotes revision 2 of same board. (crosshair v, crosshair v-z)
The roman numeral (i, ii, iii, iv, v) _also_ tells you the chipset
The first name is the socket type (rampage = 2011, 1366{enthusiast intel}, maximus = 1155, 1156, 775{standard intel}, crosshair = am3+,am3, am2+{amd})
The second name denotes features/form factor (Gene-matx, Formula-eatx, Extreme-eatx)
Newest models are Rampage IV, Maximus V (our club here), and Crosshair V-Z

Edit: had some incorrect info above. It's confusing me too


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Just a question about the MVE is anyone aware of any problems with the PCIe slots?
> I was ready to RMA 1 of my GPUs when I noticed my PCIe 1 was running @ x8. I tried to force it to run @ x16 in bios but didn't work.
> So I moved my 2nd GPU to PCIe 2a then 3 and the card wouldn't work in either slot so I put it back in PCIe 1 now I cannot get my sound card working in any of the spare slots.
> 
> I am now going to RMA my board what a pain that's my water loop in my avatar.


It's supposed to run at x8, x8 with two cards.....
You clear cmos? Flash bios? All your pci-e switches are on?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonicX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Gene are smaller form factor (matx) a capable board suited to smaller chassis but packing a punch which one would expect with the ROG brand.
> 
> Formula are best summarised as the little brother of the extreme, more suited to the average gaming rig than balls out overclocking, but is entirely capable.
> 
> Extreme allows upto quad SLI / crossfire and usually has extra functions utilised by the serious overclockers and as the name would suggest extreme rig builders.
> 
> Maximus Formula only allows SLI (dual nvidia gpus) (Quad if using dual GPU cards x 2) or Tri Crossfire in a compatible chassis. (AFAIK the exception to this is the III series which you'd have to look up for a better understanding)
> 
> The difference between -Z no -Z on the maximus IV's is the chipset used (Z = intel Z68, non Z is intel P67)
> 
> V series = skt 1155
> IV series = skt 2011
> iii = skt 1366
> 
> Crosshair = AMD CPU's
> 
> ThunderFX is an external audio processing accessory (similar to an astro mixamp)
> 
> games = bundled game included with the product.
> 
> Hope this helps as a generalisation for quicker understanding of the main differences... there are alot more to each of these such as the chipsets and technology used.
> 
> 
> 
> rep2 excellent post! you have saved me alot of research time. I thank-you for giving yours.
Click to expand...

let me add on what he said few things he didn't say

I have maximus V formula, the formula have few things like Gamefirst and Supreme FX 4 and the water tubing on the motherboard coz the guy want it to be rdy for watercooling , in the extreme the extreme enthusiast wont be satisfied with that tubing so he will buy after market to reach the extreme overclock also he wont like the onboard audio (even tho its amazing using it with 7.1 sounds beautiful) but still he is aiming for extreme, on the other hand also Pci lanes

Formula will run like this 3 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8 or x8/x4/x4)
Extreme will run 5 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8 or x8/x16/x8 or x8/x16/x8/x8) *2
u can go to asus website and click compare and u will see more stuff i details also the extreme have OC key witch is nice feature
and got the thunderbolt ,
Subzero Sense, more usb 3.0 like 2 more
last thing i found out pci control switch to switch off and on,
just go to asus website and compare u will find more,

for me i found the Gamefirst and sound on board was good features and not planing go higher then 5ghz so the formula will be enough for me in far future will go complete water cooled pc so will use the included tubing


----------



## fido

here is my mobo
http://valid.canardpc.com/2755098


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> here is my mobo
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2755098
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club! it may take a bit for the doc to update.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> It's supposed to run at x8, x8 with two cards.....
> You clear cmos? Flash bios? All your pci-e switches are on?


Sorry reading back my post was a little confusing I was trying to run 1 GPU only no soundcard in top slot @ x16

But the update is I took my battery out for half an hour (I have never had to do this before ever on any mobo, clear cmos didn't work)
Bingo all up and running as before


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Also, since right now i don't own a proper vga card and i use the 2600K's igpu and Gene's hdmi, i have random "no video signal at all" and "random white screens after the ROG logo" issues which real makes me frustrated...


Just an update, the white screens and no signal issues had to do with my monitor, must be some kind of partial incompatibility/misbehavior of my LG W2361V connected via hdmi to my V.

Got my new monitor yesterday (again connected via hdmi to my V, same cable too), did countless reboots, off-on cycles, all gone, it wasn't the V...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Just a question about the MVE is anyone aware of any problems with the PCIe slots?
> I was ready to RMA 1 of my GPUs when I noticed my PCIe 1 was running @ x8. I tried to force it to run @ x16 in bios but didn't work.
> So I moved my 2nd GPU to PCIe 2a then 3 and the card wouldn't work in either slot so I put it back in PCIe 1 now I cannot get my sound card working in any of the spare slots.
> 
> I am now going to RMA my board what a pain that's my water loop in my avatar.


As mentioned earlier you should be running at x8 if you're running in crossfire on the MVE. It seems crappy, but it's really not. Even with 7970's or 680's you're not even close to PCIe 3.0 8x bandwidth. It's a little odd when dealing with tri-fire or quad-fire as then one of the slots is running at x16 and the rest at x8. My guess is that the difference has everything to do with the fact that the bridge chip is being used with 3-4 GPUs but with 1-2 you're still just using the regular Z77 PCIe lanes so you're limited to x16 or x8 + x8 on a S1155 CPU.

As far as the second card working - how do you mean? You do know that you can't run a monitor off of the card with Crossfire correct? All connections for video must be at the first card only. If by that you mean that with the second card added you cannot get Crossfire to work at all (i.e. can't set the driver to Crossfire mode, or don't see the card at all in the bios) then yes, RMA that board as it has issues - provided that the GPU itself isn't the problem.

If you look back in this thread a ways you can see a chart of the proper placement for cards for either SLI or Crossfire - that's the way the board works, for better or worse.







I don't particularly like it either, but wanting it to be different is useless. If you wanted x16 + x16 and more slot placement options for other peripherals then a S2011 board like the RIVE would be a better choice. I know that doesn't help all that much but it is what it is.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> As far as the second card working - how do you mean? You do know that you can't run a monitor off of the card with Crossfire correct? All connections for video must be at the first card only. If by that you mean that with the second card added you cannot get Crossfire to work at all (i.e. can't set the driver to Crossfire mode, or don't see the card at all in the bios) then yes, RMA that board as it has issues - provided that the GPU itself isn't the problem.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH? I HAVE SLI
> but thanks for that information I didn't know that as I have never owned a crossfire system.
> 
> Actually I spoke too soon my second card is faulty just ran 20min before blank white screen on 3rd display in turn this upsets the board but I guess I am lucky that it didn't destroy my MVE
> Not so bad I managed to get it in and out without splitting the water loop. That's where you might be confused? I was trying to run with one card only it would run @x8 in the native top pcie but after battery out it would run @x16.
> the best slots you can use if you decide to populate only 2 slots with GPUs is top and the black slot this will give you native x8 bandwidth but if you add a sound card etc. using 3 slots you can only use the red slots all running at x8.
> yes the PCIE 16 lanes with x77 but if I were to use the x79 I would have a total of 40 PCIE lanes, enough for x16x16x8 but no current GPU will saturate a x8 lane with the current GPU line up including a TITAN
Click to expand...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> HUH? I HAVE SLI
> but thanks for that information I didn't know that as I have never owned a crossfire system.
> 
> Actually I spoke too soon my second card is faulty just ran 20min before blank white screen on 3rd display in turn this upsets the board but I guess I am lucky that it didn't destroy my MVE
> Not so bad I managed to get it in and out without splitting the water loop. That's where you might be confused? I was trying to run with one card only it would run @x8 in the native top pcie but after battery out it would run @x16.
> the best slots you can use if you decide to populate only 2 slots with GPUs is top and the black slot this will give you native x8 bandwidth but if you add a sound card etc. using 3 slots you can only use the red slots all running at x8.
> yes the PCIE 16 lanes with x77 but if I were to use the x79 I would have a total of 40 PCIE lanes, enough for x16x16x8 but no current GPU will saturate a x8 lane with the current GPU line up including a TITAN


Ah I think I got your rig mixed up with another I was looking at around the same time... thought yours was a golden crossfire bridge, not the black ROG SLI bridge I see now in your avatar pic. I'm curious about the sound card - why do you use it as opposed to the onboard sound or (my pref) an external interface like a DAC via USB or on-board TOSLINK? I had to give up my preferred sound card when I built my MVE rig as it was the ASUS XONAR ST - and there's no PCI slots on the board. Anyway, so you're saying that it won't work at all in the x4 slot with Slots 1 and 2B populated with GPUs?

Although part of the problem might be with the additional fact that you're running SB processor... so you're not getting PCIe 3.0 speeds at all (unless you've updated your CPU and haven't updated the system specs in your sig). There seems to be a few things likely to cause issues with a board that's had as much problem as this one has just getting a BIOS release that was stable and actually FIXED more things than it broke.









Note that I'm not saying you SHOULD be having these problems... I don't want you to think that I'm saying there's any reason why a 2500K shouldn't be used on an MVE board... it's just that I think they have a very, very limited number of configurations in mind when they wrote the firmware for this board.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have the Maximus V Formula and 2x SLI GTX 680 OC Edition, and I think, to connect the 4-pin molex power as a supplement to the PCI-E lanes.
I'll have some risk ? Or just maybe I'll have positive results in terms of stability ?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have the Maximus V Formula and 2x SLI GTX 680 OC Edition, and I think, to connect the 4-pin molex power as a supplement to the PCI-E lanes.
> I'll have some risk ? Or just maybe I'll have positive results in terms of stability ?


My understanding is you only need to use that 4 pin molex on the edge where the front panel connections are if you don't already use the 4 pin connector that is next to the 8 pin CPU connector on the opposite edge of the board. This would usually only be the case if your PSU lacks the additional connections.

Can anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Im talking about EZ Plug connection !!!
In the user manual, say additional connection for CFX / SLI.

Edit for add picture.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Im talking about EZ Plug connection !!!
> In the user manual, say additional connection for CFX / SLI.
> 
> Edit for add picture.


I know which one you are talking about.. thats the same side as the front panel connectors.

Now look at the top of your board near the 8 pin CPU socket, you will see a 2nd 4 pin socket there which is for the same purpose. Use one or the other, not both.



Edit for add picture.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I think the other 4 pin connector, is to give power additional to the CPU, and the EZ Plug is to give power to the PCI-E lanes.

Anyway, I'm using the regular 8-pin connector for CPU, and the EZ Plug. The connector that you tell me, I'm not using.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have the Maximus V Formula and 2x SLI GTX 680 OC Edition, and I think, to connect the 4-pin molex power as a supplement to the PCI-E lanes.
> I'll have some risk ? Or just maybe I'll have positive results in terms of stability ?
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is you only need to use that 4 pin molex on the edge where the front panel connections are if you don't already use the 4 pin connector that is next to the 8 pin CPU connector on the opposite edge of the board. This would usually only be the case if your PSU lacks the additional connections.
> 
> Can anyone correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

well as benchAndgames said the 4 pin is for cpu extra power somthing will be used when u go over 5ghz overclock ,
and for the Sli or crossfire i think 2 cards will be fine when u g for 3 then u will need to plug the extra power u can check the motherboard Review on youtube by JJ from asus themselves they say when to use it


----------



## justanoldman

Anyone know how to get Windows 7 to stop installing the Standard VGA Graphics Adapter on my MVF?

I had my Nvidia card installed fine, then pulled it out to do some testing and used the mobo graphics to run my monitor. Now when I put back the card, W7 will always put the Standard VGA back in and I can't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I think the other 4 pin connector, is to give power additional to the CPU, and the EZ Plug is to give power to the PCI-E lanes.


This statement is correct. From my understanding, using all the connection will not hurt. The board will not consume the power if not needed so it is nice to have it in case it does.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I think the other 4 pin connector, is to give power additional to the CPU, and the EZ Plug is to give power to the PCI-E lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> This statement is correct. From my understanding, using all the connection will not hurt. The board will not consume the power if not needed so it is nice to have it in case it does.
Click to expand...

Correct only the fact that extra cables will be there otherwise the mobo not s2pid wont draw power unless it needs it


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Anyone know how to get Windows 7 to stop installing the Standard VGA Graphics Adapter on my MVF?
> 
> I had my Nvidia card installed fine, then pulled it out to do some testing and used the mobo graphics to run my monitor. Now when I put back the card, W7 will always put the Standard VGA back in and I can't seem to get rid of it.


I had to clear the firmware settings and reload mine. Several times.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Anyone know how to get Windows 7 to stop installing the Standard VGA Graphics Adapter on my MVF?
> 
> I had my Nvidia card installed fine, then pulled it out to do some testing and used the mobo graphics to run my monitor. Now when I put back the card, W7 will always put the Standard VGA back in and I can't seem to get rid of it.


Iirc, I uninstalled the Intel IGP drivers, installed the CAT drivers for my 7970, uninstalled the VGA drivers via Device Manager, then rebooted. The only display adapter that appears now is for my 7970. I also have Windows Updates set to "Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them", though I don't know if that really affects the end result. You may wish to set your BIOS Primary Display to PCIE as well but in my case I didn't need to.


----------



## justanoldman

Thanks guys. Tried a bunch of stuff, and I have it set so Windows is not supposed to install drivers automatically but it still puts that VGA one in when you reboot.

Not sure whether it was a combinations of stuff, but ended up reflashing the new 1707 bios and that finally removed it.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Anyone had any cpu fan issues? My cpu fan is running fine, but every now and again when I boot it will stop to display a cpu fan error message, I go into bios and all looks well, the cpu fan is on this whole time. I am running bios ver. 0804


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Anyone had any cpu fan issues? My cpu fan is running fine, but every now and again when I boot it will stop to display a cpu fan error message, I go into bios and all looks well, the cpu fan is on this whole time. I am running bios ver. 0804


Are you running your CPU fan in the header? I currently am not but everytime I restart my bios I still have to disable the fan.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks guys. Tried a bunch of stuff, and I have it set so Windows is not supposed to install drivers automatically but it still puts that VGA one in when you reboot.
> 
> Not sure whether it was a combinations of stuff, but ended up reflashing the new 1707 bios and that finally removed it.


I was having the same issue, ended up disabling it in device manager. Now i notice with 1707 that it's gone....maybe was another bug in 1604?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Are you running your CPU fan in the header? I currently am not but everytime I restart my bios I still have to disable the fan.


Yeah, plugged into CPU1. I am using the Cooler Master V8 and it had a rear panel speed adjustment, do you think this is causing this? Like I said, the fan never stops running. So maybe it is running on high(as the rear adjustments are set) and the bios is saying 1/2 throttle and it is throwing it off. Theory, but it makes since...


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Anyone had any cpu fan issues? My cpu fan is running fine, but every now and again when I boot it will stop to display a cpu fan error message, I go into bios and all looks well, the cpu fan is on this whole time. I am running bios ver. 0804


i talking about AI suit II that it have messages that warns u on temperatures and the Fans if that is the case go to AI suit II and u can disable just the message for any fan u want

AI suit II > Probe II ( or Probe I depends on mobo) Fan speed on left (alert) just unchecked the box


----------



## BenchAndGames

_AsRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional_ + _GTX 680_

replacement to Asus Maximus V Formula + SLI 2x GTX 680


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well as benchAndgames said the 4 pin is for cpu extra power somthing will be used when u go over 5ghz overclock ,
> and for the Sli or crossfire i think 2 cards will be fine when u g for 3 then u will need to plug the extra power u can check the motherboard Review on youtube by JJ from asus themselves they say when to use it


Ah I stand corrected.. I also went and did some digging and discovered it's the 8pin or the 4pin for cpu.. you don't use both.. and the EZ Plug for more than 2 GPU's

+rep for clarification


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Ah I stand corrected.. I also went and did some digging and discovered it's the 8pin or the 4pin for cpu.. you don't use both.. and the EZ Plug for more than 2 GPU's
> 
> +rep for clarification


I use both 8pin and 4pin for my CPU.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Ah I stand corrected.. I also went and did some digging and discovered it's the 8pin or the 4pin for cpu.. you don't use both.. and the EZ Plug for more than 2 GPU's
> 
> +rep for clarification
> 
> 
> 
> I use both 8pin and 4pin for my CPU.
Click to expand...

what Ghz u r at ?

i run just 8 pin and am at 4.6 Ghz all time stable etc... , i do have all USB's used almost


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> what Ghz u r at ?
> 
> i run just 8 pin and am at 4.6 Ghz all time stable etc... , i do have all USB's used almost


I have stated this before. The board will use the power if needed.


----------



## fido

ye ofc it will just thought u already reached the limit of 8 pin wanted to know how much is that :S

i will do same as u just waiting for my Red sleeved extension cables to reach coz the one i have it looks so bad don't want to see more of them thro my side window they make my pc look bad so i keep minimum wires now


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> ye ofc it will just thought u already reached the limit of 8 pin wanted to know how much is that :S
> 
> i will do same as u just waiting for my Red sleeved extension cables to reach coz the one i have it looks so bad don't want to see more of them thro my side window they make my pc look bad so i keep minimum wires now


Yeah. The only reason why I have both connectors connected is because all my cables are sleeved.


----------



## justanoldman

Is there are any evidence of using both 8 and 4 pin power that increases stability or obtains a better oc?
From [email protected]:
"Only if the current sag is excessive during load transients (and I have not seen it happen yet). We've had CPUs benching 12 thread loads at 5.65GHz with only the 8 pin connected (CPU on Ln2), plugging in the extra 4 pin serves as peace of mind only. No performance change."
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?10125-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-ATX-Power-Port-Cable-Question/page2


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Is there are any evidence of using both 8 and 4 pin power that increases stability or obtains a better oc?
> From [email protected]:
> "Only if the current sag is excessive during load transients (and I have not seen it happen yet). We've had CPUs benching 12 thread loads at 5.65GHz with only the 8 pin connected (CPU on Ln2), plugging in the extra 4 pin serves as peace of mind only. No performance change."
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?10125-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-ATX-Power-Port-Cable-Question/page2


this is funny dude

Here is a simple formula you can use to determine the proper amount of connections need for your application.. The maximum current per metal contact within the connectors are rated at about 5 amps each making the normal "working" range at 2 amps per connector. To convert amps to watts take the amps and times it by the voltage. For example a non-overclocked 3960x is spec'ed at 130w. Using a 4 pin 12v connector gives you only a 96 watt capacity. Going with a 8 pin connector will give you a 192 watt capacity. So the 8 pin connector is the way to go.

With Mikes (Mdzcpa) set-up, MIke runs his computer 7/24 pegged at 5.1 Ghz. At 5.1Ghz his CPU is probably drawing around 300 watts (Citation needed). At a 300 watt CPU draw, I would recommend Mike to use both the 8 pin and 4 pin CPU plug in addition to give him at least a 288 watt capacity rating.

and the [email protected] have no evidence either so both cant prove, same as me and u if i have the cooling to push my cpu to the limit and check it up then we can find out, otherwise as u said for the easz of mind just in-case it might need that extra power sometime then the 4 pin plugged in is better but as long as the 8 pin can deliver the right amount 4 pin wont be used and if the 8 pin did fail for some reason the system will shut down so the 4 pin wont work as back up to cover for 8 pin


----------



## mike.dp.05

Does the Maximus V Gene have the same power management in terms of VRMs, PWMs, components as the Formula and Extreme?

ASUS Maximus V Gene vs MSI Mpower?

Thanks guys!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> this is funny dude
> 
> Here is a simple formula you can use to determine the proper amount of connections need for your application.. The maximum current per metal contact within the connectors are rated at about 5 amps each making the normal "working" range at 2 amps per connector. To convert amps to watts take the amps and times it by the voltage. For example a non-overclocked 3960x is spec'ed at 130w. Using a 4 pin 12v connector gives you only a 96 watt capacity. Going with a 8 pin connector will give you a 192 watt capacity. So the 8 pin connector is the way to go.
> 
> With Mikes (Mdzcpa) set-up, MIke runs his computer 7/24 pegged at 5.1 Ghz. At 5.1Ghz his CPU is probably drawing around 300 watts (Citation needed). At a 300 watt CPU draw, I would recommend Mike to use both the 8 pin and 4 pin CPU plug in addition to give him at least a 288 watt capacity rating.
> 
> and the [email protected] have no evidence either so both cant prove, same as me and u if i have the cooling to push my cpu to the limit and check it up then we can find out, otherwise as u said for the easz of mind just in-case it might need that extra power sometime then the 4 pin plugged in is better but as long as the 8 pin can deliver the right amount 4 pin wont be used and if the 8 pin did fail for some reason the system will shut down so the 4 pin wont work as back up to cover for 8 pin


Keep in mind the ATX 24-pin connector provides 12v power to the CPU, too. It can provide up to 144 watts. So 288 plus 144 should be enough for those 300 watts. Even if you just take into account one of the two 12v lines of the ATX24 pin cable, it's 288+72=360.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## darkphantom

Ladies and gents, sent my sabertooth in to Asus via RMA, picked up a Maximus V Formula







It will be housing a delidded 3770k


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> Anyone know if the mSATA/wireless combo card can be used if you're using a radiator (Antec Kuhler 620 in my case), especially in a TJ08-E? (I have a Maximus V Gene)
> 
> I can't test it right now, but from the looks of it, it won't fit? Was planning on buying a mini wireless card so I can go Crossfire/SLI soon, I currently have a PCIe wireless card in use.


worse case scenario u get Pci one and am not sure but maybe there is a way to the Msata to plug in pcie slot,

however i have Haf x case and it fit normal with H100 cooler 


not sure if u can see it but it's there , and i did do both mount the h100 in a way that the Tubes are same side as Msata place and the other way so it was fine but depends on the case and how much width and high it will give u


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## fido

it is x4, but u can use the Mpcie for the wirless it have Slot for m ssd and have blue tooth also wirless

for the upgrade what card are u thinking to buy and what is the budget a Gtx 690 solve ur problem







but expinsive


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ah I think I got your rig mixed up with another I was looking at around the same time... thought yours was a golden crossfire bridge, not the black ROG SLI bridge I see now in your avatar pic. I'm curious about the sound card - why do you use it as opposed to the onboard sound or (my pref) an external interface like a DAC via USB or on-board TOSLINK? I had to give up my preferred sound card when I built my MVE rig as it was the ASUS XONAR ST - and there's no PCI slots on the board. Anyway, so you're saying that it won't work at all in the x4 slot with Slots 1 and 2B populated with GPUs?
> 
> Although part of the problem might be with the additional fact that you're running SB processor... so you're not getting PCIe 3.0 speeds at all (unless you've updated your CPU and haven't updated the system specs in your sig). There seems to be a few things likely to cause issues with a board that's had as much problem as this one has just getting a BIOS release that was stable and actually FIXED more things than it broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I'm not saying you SHOULD be having these problems... I don't want you to think that I'm saying there's any reason why a 2500K shouldn't be used on an MVE board... it's just that I think they have a very, very limited number of configurations in mind when they wrote the firmware for this board.


Actually to be honest I have never tried the MVE onboard sound never even installed the drivers, How is the on board compared to ASUS XONAR ST ?

I brought the sound card because on my previous build Asus p67p evo the onboard was crap I wanted slightly more amplification and an equalizer for my CM Storm 5.1 analogue headphones as poor bass response. I did look at a USB sound interface but at the time they were too expensive and only the creative Sound Blaster was available in NZ and the driver issues put me off I had a spare PCIE slot spare so it made sense at the time.

I have sorted all my problems well identified the cause of them, just waiting for a response from MSI to try RMA x1 GTX 580

I probably only needed a MVF but at the time I was going to go 3 way GTX580 SLI or get a raid card so got the MVE for room for future upgrade itches. But trying to find a SH GTX 580 for the right price has been a nightmare as I don't want to pay more than what a brand new GTX 660 Ti is worth as they are equal in performance.
I am happy with the current performance of my pc I just wanted to beat my friends 680 SLI







bench marks.

being a tight fisted I didn't see any point in upgrading to a IB only for PCIE 3 when my cards are only PCIE 2 but as time goes on I am thinking that I will wait a while for the next gen of GPUs to come out as the performance boost playing on my friends water cooled GTX 680s only makes a slight upgrade in my opinion that makes me lean towards the 7970s for value and better performance but I know I would feel disappointed again like switching from a p67p EVO to MVE in performance wise. but the last upgrades were more for looks as I am sick of a ghetto looking pc so I got what I wanted, a nice looking build clean and a lot of slots.


----------



## Thetbrett

For anyone wondering about the on board audio it is very good. I use Maschine and Ableton and after getting my new rig, i have no need for some of my outboard gear. Unless your an audiophile, the audio is great.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> For anyone wondering about the on board audio it is very good. I use Maschine and Ableton and after getting my new rig, i have no need for some of my outboard gear. Unless your an audiophile, the audio is great.


Yes your MVF has the Supreme FX IV capable of driving 300 ohm head phones.
The MVE has Realtek ® ALC898 7.1-Channel High Definition Audio
The MVG has Supreme FX III built-in 8-Channel

So there is no comparison between them unfortunately I would have used the onboard sound if it were the Supreme FX IV on the MVE


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> _AsRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional_ + _GTX 680_
> 
> replacement to Asus Maximus V Formula + SLI 2x GTX 680
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added







Welcome to the club.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Actually to be honest I have never tried the MVE onboard sound never even installed the drivers, How is the on board compared to ASUS XONAR ST ?
> 
> I brought the sound card because on my previous build Asus p67p evo the onboard was crap I wanted slightly more amplification and an equalizer for my CM Storm 5.1 analogue headphones as poor bass response. I did look at a USB sound interface but at the time they were too expensive and only the creative Sound Blaster was available in NZ and the driver issues put me off I had a spare PCIE slot spare so it made sense at the time.


I'm not actually using the on-board sound but I wouldn't use a sound card either unless there was a reason I absolutely had to... I _would_ however, be using the onboard sound for _digital output_ if ASUS hadn't seen fit to sell me a board with a dead TOSLINK transmitter...







never use analog output from anything if I can help it... that's better handled away from the computer (or any large power supply for that matter IMO).

So, the ALC898 is definitely superior in some aspects to the ALC892 that you had on the P8P67EVO - but it's certainly nothing to write home about. On the other hand - I still consider it no better or worse than most ~$100 sound cards. I like the XONAR ST in cases where it truly shines - as a very capable headphone amp in a system with no other ASIO-capable output options. On the other hand when the TOSLINK is used from the ALC898 to a capable DAC... it's all you would ever need. For that matter, the exact same applies to the ALC892 - I always run speakers or headphones from an AVR or DAC+Amp combo.

This is my current "sound card":


There are definitely cheaper versions - but I already had a 650C and 650A combo from Cambridge Audio... for 'general listening' in my home office... so why not keep with the same aesthetic I figured.









Note that I didn't say it was a 'reasonable alternative' economically... depending on whether you count the 650A and the speakers connected to them... I probably have a $1500 'sound card' on my rig. However, even a mid-range AVR should be able to drive any set of headphones or consumer-grade passive monitors with ease and will cost about the same as a higher-end sound card if you buy it used or get a close-out deal and they will all have optical inputs and a good 24bit 96kHz capable DAC section.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> For anyone wondering about the on board audio it is very good. I use Maschine and Ableton and after getting my new rig, i have no need for some of my outboard gear. Unless your an audiophile, the audio is great.


I'm sorry but the on board sound quality compared my Creative Z sound card is crap.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm not actually using the on-board sound but I wouldn't use a sound card either unless there was a reason I absolutely had to... I _would_ however, be using the onboard sound for _digital output_ if ASUS hadn't seen fit to sell me a board with a dead TOSLINK transmitter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never use analog output from anything if I can help it... that's better handled away from the computer (or any large power supply for that matter IMO).
> 
> So, the ALC898 is definitely superior in some aspects to the ALC892 that you had on the P8P67EVO - but it's certainly nothing to write home about. On the other hand - I still consider it no better or worse than most ~$100 sound cards. I like the XONAR ST in cases where it truly shines - as a very capable headphone amp in a system with no other ASIO-capable output options. On the other hand when the TOSLINK is used from the ALC898 to a capable DAC... it's all you would ever need. For that matter, the exact same applies to the ALC892 - I always run speakers or headphones from an AVR or DAC+Amp combo.
> 
> This is my current "sound card":
> 
> 
> There are definitely cheaper versions - but I already had a 650C and 650A combo from Cambridge Audio... for 'general listening' in my home office... so why not keep with the same aesthetic I figured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I didn't say it was a 'reasonable alternative' economically... depending on whether you count the 650A and the speakers connected to them... I probably have a $1500 'sound card' on my rig. However, even a mid-range AVR should be able to drive any set of headphones or consumer-grade passive monitors with ease and will cost about the same as a higher-end sound card if you buy it used or get a close-out deal and they will all have optical inputs and a good 24bit 96kHz capable DAC section.


Sorry to hear about the broken TOSLINK but Nice DAC
I guess it comes down to what you use you rig for. I only use mine 99% of the time for gaming and a youtube that's why I have 5.1 analogue headphones more for enemy directional position finding it is ok but not as good as advertised.
I looked at the time for a 5.1 DAC but price and availability again put me off.
I couldn't justify more than a few hundred dollars for pc audio when I use my home stereo for music and movies. I have a friend that's an audiophile
I have had a listen to his set up I am not sure what his DAC is I remember he said it was 1w output. But the headphones OMG I couldn't believe the price I think they cost twice same of what I paid for my whole home theatre system.
The clarity was there it did sound good but it was not for me I would not appreciate them, here is a pic of them.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I wasn't too happy with the on board audio from my MVG, just recently gotten a Schiit Magni and I think it works great with my Beyerdynamic DT 770's.


----------



## kid781

that's why i use creative soundblaster X-Fi Fatality, because my MVF soundcard onboard like CRAAAAP!


----------



## fido

my Supreme FX IV is amazing i found the Best on board audio so if u want better audio u should go with

Xonar phoebus
https://www.asus.com/ROG/ROG_Xonar_Phoebus/

or
creative Zx or Zxr

http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-zx.aspx
http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-zxr.aspx

The thing anything under Xonar phoebus or Zx wont be that much better then Supreme FX IV


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> my Supreme FX IV is amazing i found the Best on board audio so if u want better audio u should go with
> 
> Xonar phoebus
> https://www.asus.com/ROG/ROG_Xonar_Phoebus/
> 
> or
> creative Zx or Zxr
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-zx.aspx
> http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-zxr.aspx
> 
> The thing anything under Xonar phoebus or Zx wont be that much better then Supreme FX IV


You don't need to spend >$150 on a sound card to get better audio quality then the Suprerme FX IV. Heck, even a $50 card will sound better.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> my Supreme FX IV is amazing i found the Best on board audio so if u want better audio u should go with
> 
> Xonar phoebus
> https://www.asus.com/ROG/ROG_Xonar_Phoebus/
> 
> or
> creative Zx or Zxr
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-zx.aspx
> http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-zxr.aspx
> 
> The thing anything under Xonar phoebus or Zx wont be that much better then Supreme FX IV
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to spend >$150 on a sound card to get better audio quality then the Suprerme FX IV. Heck, even a $50 card will sound better.
Click to expand...

put them side by side and lsn u wont be even noticing that much ( am talking about Games )


----------



## darkphantom

I just swapped boards from a sabertooth z77 to the maximus v formula...any way to install the drivers without reformatting? I just there arent any issues with drivers left over from the previous board.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I just swapped boards from a sabertooth z77 to the maximus v formula...any way to install the drivers without reformatting? I just there arent any issues with drivers left over from the previous board.


Shouldn't be an issue, I do it all the time between different Z77 boards.


----------



## darkphantom

So, I was under the impression the SuperFX was NOT realtek, but installing the drivers, it does show up as realtek D:


----------



## fido

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> So, I was under the impression the SuperFX was NOT realtek, but installing the drivers, it does show up as realtek D:


I think it's partly Realtek I am also couriers about it I will research into it hen I get home


----------



## TonicX

Thanks for the Great help last week. I believe this is the best board money can buy. I only have good things to say about it.

ADD ME!





I am looking forward to participating in duscussions on this thread. I am also active on the
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/16130#post_19693138
and started a thread about computer building:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1372332/wood-case-designer-spitball/10#post_19690756
Greets to all!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> i talking about AI suit II that it have messages that warns u on temperatures and the Fans if that is the case go to AI suit II and u can disable just the message for any fan u want
> 
> AI suit II > Probe II ( or Probe I depends on mobo) Fan speed on left (alert) just unchecked the box


I have all of my Ai Suite error issues taken care of. this is a POST error


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I just swapped boards from a sabertooth z77 to the maximus v formula...any way to install the drivers without reformatting? I just there arent any issues with drivers left over from the previous board.


I swapped from ASUS p8p67 EVO to MVE z77 I didn't change a thing just booted up and waited for windows to do its thing took about 3-4 restarts.
Then went though device manager checked all the devices for driver status, updating ones required, removing any incompatible ones.
Then I had to do a Microsoft license up date because change of board. (one automated phone call non toll)
Think whole update process took a little under an hour.
Remembering this was a P67 to Z77 chipset.

PS this also left all my installed programs and games intact (BF3, MS office etc.)


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonicX*
> 
> Thanks for the Great help last week. I believe this is the best board money can buy. I only have good things to say about it.
> 
> ADD ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to participating in duscussions on this thread. I am also active on the
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/16130#post_19693138
> and started a thread about computer building:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1372332/wood-case-designer-spitball/10#post_19690756
> Greets to all!


Welcome to the club! Doc may take a few minutes to update.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Is anyone else running this board with two of the Corsair Neutron GTX drives in RAID0?

I know it's probably a long shot. But I thought I would ask.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I just swapped boards from a sabertooth z77 to the maximus v formula...any way to install the drivers without reformatting? I just there arent any issues with drivers left over from the previous board.


If you're using Windows 7 or 8 you should just run sysprep then shutdown and swap the board. Boot it up and you start fresh, like the previous board was never installed


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Hi guys,

I have an Asus Maximus V Formula board, and I am trying to plan my case fans before I setup a water cooling system!

My question is regarding the PWM control of this board and of AI Suite/FanXpert. I see that
CPU_FAN
CPU_OPT
OPT_FAN1
OPT_FAN2
OPT_FAN3

All have PWM pins as stated on page 1-41 of my manual


So, if I install groups of PWM fans onto each of those headers using a Swiftech 8-way PWM splitter, that draws power from a 12V molex, *will I be able to control the rpms of each PWM header from the bios or from FanXpert?*


I plan to run 3 sets of fansm with different fans in each (to match the rpms they'll run at)
4x radiator fans = Noctua NF-F12 (120mm PWM)
3x front case fans = Noctua NF-S12A (120mm PWM)
3x exhaust fans = Noctua NF-A15 (140mm PWM) or Scythe Kazemaru 2 (140mm non-PWM)
1x pump

If this is not going to work, then I will start looking into a dedicated fan controller.









And oh yes, add me!


*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon-emperor*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an Asus Maximus V Formula board, and I am trying to plan my case fans before I setup a water cooling system!
> 
> My question is regarding the PWM control of this board and of AI Suite/FanXpert. I see that
> CPU_FAN
> CPU_OPT
> OPT_FAN1
> OPT_FAN2
> OPT_FAN3
> 
> All have PWM pins as stated on page 1-41 of my manual
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I install groups of PWM fans onto each of those headers using a Swiftech 8-way PWM splitter, that draws power from a 12V molex, *will I be able to control the rpms of each PWM header from the bios or from FanXpert?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to run 3 sets of fansm with different fans in each (to match the rpms they'll run at)
> 4x radiator fans = Noctua NF-F12 (120mm PWM)
> 3x front case fans = Noctua NF-S12A (120mm PWM)
> 3x exhaust fans = Noctua NF-A15 (140mm PWM) or Scythe Kazemaru 2 (140mm non-PWM)
> 1x pump
> 
> If this is not going to work, then I will start looking into a dedicated fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh yes, add me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*


I'm sure someone more experienced in that field can help you out. Until then welcome to the club! Doc may take a few minutes to update.. We don't discriminate on usernames.. Even if you are a Dragon Emperor


----------



## justanoldman

Dragon,
Sorry it seems Noctua fans don't like the new Swiftech splitter. I posted in the H220 owners thread that I could not get them to work. I ended up with two NF-F12 up top on the included splitter to the top CHA fan header, the other top NF-12 to the left side CHA fan, and the bottom two NF-12 on the bottom CHA fan header. I could never get the Swiftech splitter to work with the Noctua fans and adjusting bios so I just didn't use it.

I have my NF-A14 case fans plugged into a basic splitter that came with my case and use the included LNA adapter to keep them quiet. I like quiet fans, so everything is set to low rpm.

I haven't tried fan expert because I don't have AI suite installed, maybe it will work, you may just have to try it. Emailing Swiftech might get you a better answer.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Thanks, Andmygun









Justanoldman, I appreciate your reply too!
Very good to know about the incompatibility with the Swiftech splitter, but that sure is a shame to hear about too.
I wonder if the Akasa Flexa PWM 5-way Splitter cable would suffer the same fate with the Noctua NF-F12s?
I may just have to purchase them and see.

Ya know, I've been really hung up on setting up the fans so that their RPMs would raise and lower depending on temperature, that I never even considered leaving them at a static speed. That certainly is an option if the Noctuas can keep my radiator cool, even while silent.








I will post my findings regarding my experiences with PWM fan controlling with this board, and fanXpert, once I have my fans.

Say, I know this is OT for this thread, but as one who has experience with the NF-F12's, have you also tried any of the Gentle Typhoons to compare the noise?


----------



## adamski07

Add me







ROG Maximus V Gene

Build log : [Complete] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy : MATX, Watercooled, and more!


Spoiler: Build Pics


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Maximus V Gene
> 
> Build log : [Complete] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy : MATX, Watercooled, and more!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Build Pics


$_$ dude do u make mods i buy from u >?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Maximus V Gene
> 
> Build log : [Complete] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy : MATX, Watercooled, and more!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Build Pics


Amazing build, welcome to the club! I guess there's a prodigy in that build somewhere but I cant find it


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> $_$ dude do u make mods i buy from u >?


haha.. sorry, I dont do client builds/mod service.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Amazing build, welcome to the club! I guess there's a prodigy in that build somewhere but I cant find it


haha.. yeah.. its a modified bitfenix prodigy case..







Thanks!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon-emperor*
> 
> Thanks, Andmygun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justanoldman, I appreciate your reply too!
> Very good to know about the incompatibility with the Swiftech splitter, but that sure is a shame to hear about too.
> I wonder if the Akasa Flexa PWM 5-way Splitter cable would suffer the same fate with the Noctua NF-F12s?
> I may just have to purchase them and see.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Say, I know this is OT for this thread, but as one who has experience with the NF-F12's, have you also tried any of the Gentle Typhoons to compare the noise?


You should be fine with those splitters - just test them out first since they make that price-point with some questionable QC - I've read many people's posts that had a problem with a miswire or disconnected wire in their harnesses. I use them (the 3-pin not the PWM) and have no problems. If you read some of the reviews on FCPU page for them a couple of people claim to be running 9 fans + pump control off a single CPU header (for signal of course - they're still powered by the 12V connection via molex 4-pin).

As far as the Gentle Typhoons - I didn't do a direct comparison because I decided prior to placing my order for fans that I wasn't interested in A) painting the Noctua's or B) having beige/brown as part of my color scheme. The GT's gray was much more suited to my purposes, though I considered painting the blades black. I have run Noctua fans in a couple of systems over the year and I have to say they are fantastic for airflow:noise ratio - however, that being said the AP13s I got are completely silent have great static pressure for such slow fans (but sadly are no longer available). If you got the AP15's you'd definitely want to get a fan controller as they will definitely be audible at full speed. At a guess if they were reduced to somewhere around 1000RPM they too would be completely silent.

Of possible interest are these reviews by Martin: 50 fan roundup, and more importantly this one - where the AP15 and the NF-F12 are compared directly to each other. In that review, the GT AP15 was the clear winner as far as sound was concerned, but was dead even with the AP15 as far as airflow was concerned.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

What do you guys think? I have been looking for a case and havent found anything that really caught my eye. well this did. although there are things I do not like about it. The interior is kinda plain. I would have to do a bit of modifying and line it with some matte black ceramic paint.

This site says it is discontinued, but there is one for sale somewhere.


----------



## ripsaw

That looks pretty old with a top mounted psu, so have fun with cable management. I wouldn't touch it unless it was <20 with shipping......what is it??


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon-emperor*
> 
> Thanks, Andmygun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justanoldman, I appreciate your reply too!
> Very good to know about the incompatibility with the Swiftech splitter, but that sure is a shame to hear about too.
> I wonder if the Akasa Flexa PWM 5-way Splitter cable would suffer the same fate with the Noctua NF-F12s?
> I may just have to purchase them and see.
> 
> Ya know, I've been really hung up on setting up the fans so that their RPMs would raise and lower depending on temperature, that I never even considered leaving them at a static speed. That certainly is an option if the Noctuas can keep my radiator cool, even while silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my findings regarding my experiences with PWM fan controlling with this board, and fanXpert, once I have my fans.
> 
> Say, I know this is OT for this thread, but as one who has experience with the NF-F12's, have you also tried any of the Gentle Typhoons to compare the noise?


Someone else mentioned the GELID splitter which appears to work the same way as this Swiftech offering.

I tried one (the 4 to 1) and it didn't work via Fan Xpert II on the Maxius Formula's CHA_FAN1 header. On the back of the packaging for the splitter it advises you need to use PWM fans that support PWM signal sharing, so far I've only found GELID and Arctic F12 PWM fans that support this.

Before I give up on it completely I'm going to test it with some Arctic F12 PWM fans as these fans support this signal sharing. I may also try the splitter connected to CPU_FAN header as I've read some implementations of PWM on motherboards are not to the proper PWM spec (although I doubt this is the case for these boards as I had 4 fans connected to individual headers and Fan Xpert II allowed control of each fan.)

I'll post up again once I've ordered the fans for testing (approx 1- 2 weeks away) and I'll also try the other header on the board.


----------



## fido

i advice u email asus, to give u supported list of the fans or fan splitters that might work with fan xpert II


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Someone else mentioned the GELID splitter which appears to work the same way as this Swiftech offering.
> 
> I tried one (the 4 to 1) and it didn't work via Fan Xpert II on the Maxius Formula's CHA_FAN1 header. On the back of the packaging for the splitter it advises you need to use PWM fans that support PWM signal sharing, so far I've only found GELID and Arctic F12 PWM fans that support this.
> 
> Before I give up on it completely I'm going to test it with some Arctic F12 PWM fans as these fans support this signal sharing. I may also try the splitter connected to CPU_FAN header as I've read some implementations of PWM on motherboards are not to the proper PWM spec (although I doubt this is the case for these boards as I had 4 fans connected to individual headers and Fan Xpert II allowed control of each fan.)
> 
> I'll post up again once I've ordered the fans for testing (approx 1- 2 weeks away) and I'll also try the other header on the board.


I appreciate the shared experiences and the future testing!
But, I for the future, I do not think ANy of the CHA_FAN headers support PWM at all, even if they have 4 pins.

This is a photo from the MVF owners manual showing what each of the pins for each header is:


And it looks like the CHA_FAN headers are the only ones *without* PWM pins.

I'm still really conflicted between going to PWM + Noctua routes (and which splitter to use if I do) -or- just pick up a bunch of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's and a fan controller. Lots of thread searching and soul searching








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> i advice u email asus, to give u supported list of the fans or fan splitters that might work with fan xpert II


Also, good call.
That can't hurt. I'll do that and post the reply.
I'll also be looking into which PWM fans get along with other PWM fans in regards to PWM signal sharing.
Sounds like the Noctuas may not play nice!


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Double post - Sorry!


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon-emperor*
> 
> Double post - Sorry!


welcome to my world i have mouse that double click sometimes T_T i even triple posted 1 day


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon-emperor*
> 
> I appreciate the shared experiences and the future testing!
> But, I for the future, I do not think ANy of the CHA_FAN headers support PWM at all, even if they have 4 pins.
> 
> This is a photo from the MVF owners manual showing what each of the pins for each header is:
> 
> 
> And it looks like the CHA_FAN headers are the only ones *without* PWM pins.
> 
> I'm still really conflicted between going to PWM + Noctua routes (and which splitter to use if I do) -or- just pick up a bunch of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's and a fan controller. Lots of thread searching and soul searching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, good call.
> That can't hurt. I'll do that and post the reply.
> I'll also be looking into which PWM fans get along with other PWM fans in regards to PWM signal sharing.
> Sounds like the Noctuas may not play nice!


Ahaha I completely bypassed checking that.. I'll test it when I get home on one of the PWM headers and post the results using the GELID splitter.

*Edit:* Home now and I've done some testing using the GELID splitter along with the Phobya Nano 2-G PWM fans.

The ONLY headers I've been successful with in terms of controlling the speed via Fan Xpert II is the *CPU_FAN* & *CPU_OPT* headers.

None of the other 'PWM' headers allow me to control the speed of the fans via the Asus software while connected to the splitter.

I moved the stock Intel CPU fan to the CHA_Fan3 header and I was still able to control the speed of the PWM fan connected to this despite it not being listed as a PWM header in the above diagram.

So it seems the splitters only work while connected to the CPU headers. to be certain I also tried the splitter on OPT_FAN1, OPT_FAN2 as well as the original CHA_FAN1 with no luck.

(I can control the speed of the fans if they are connected directly to the random headers without the splitter but I don't want to run 8 cables back to the board from my radiators and don't want to use a fan controller either, so it seems using the 2 x CPU headers is the only option for this method of fan control via splitters)


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

With the new BIOS seems the "fan error" on POST finally went away









Just a bit of a hassle having to update the BIOS
which appeared to be done twice (im guessing for the dual bios chip)









System appears more stable with the update,......
but then again it could be because i finally plugged a 6-pin connector
near the PCIe lanes


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> With the new BIOS seems the "fan error" on POST finally went away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit of a hassle having to update the BIOS
> which appeared to be done twice (im guessing for the dual bios chip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System appears more stable with the update,......
> but then again it could be because i finally plugged a 6-pin connector
> near the PCIe lanes


What 6pin connector?


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What 6pin connector?


The MVE comes with an aux 6-pin connector near the topmost pcie slot



But based off what i see on your sig rig, the MVF does not come with it


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What 6pin connector?
> 
> 
> 
> The MVE comes with an aux 6-pin connector near the topmost pcie slot
> 
> 
> 
> But based off what i see on your sig rig, the MVF does not come with it
Click to expand...

that's for you rich folk...


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's for you rich folk...


i think you meant to say

"that's for you *drowning-in-debt* folk..."









if so, yeah, that's definitely me


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's for you rich folk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you meant to say
> 
> "that's for you *drowning-in-debt* folk..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so, yeah, that's definitely me
Click to expand...

I can relate...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> The MVE comes with an aux 6-pin connector near the topmost pcie slot
> 
> 
> 
> But based off what i see on your sig rig, the MVF does not come with it


I thought you were referring to the MVF so I was confused. I guess us MVF users require a 4pin molex instead of the 6pin PCI-E connector.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Ahaha I completely bypassed checking that.. I'll test it when I get home on one of the PWM headers and post the results using the GELID splitter.
> 
> *Edit:* Home now and I've done some testing using the GELID splitter along with the Phobya Nano 2-G PWM fans.
> 
> The ONLY headers I've been successful with in terms of controlling the speed via Fan Xpert II is the *CPU_FAN* & *CPU_OPT* headers.
> 
> None of the other 'PWM' headers allow me to control the speed of the fans via the Asus software while connected to the splitter.
> 
> I moved the stock Intel CPU fan to the CHA_Fan3 header and I was still able to control the speed of the PWM fan connected to this despite it not being listed as a PWM header in the above diagram.
> 
> So it seems the splitters only work while connected to the CPU headers. to be certain I also tried the splitter on OPT_FAN1, OPT_FAN2 as well as the original CHA_FAN1 with no luck.
> 
> (I can control the speed of the fans if they are connected directly to the random headers without the splitter but I don't want to run 8 cables back to the board from my radiators and don't want to use a fan controller either, so it seems using the 2 x CPU headers is the only option for this method of fan control via splitters)


*Thank you VERY much, Ardalista.*

Sounds like you did some good testing and brought many things to light. At least it sounds solid that PWM fans (with or without the splitter) can be controlled via FanXpert 2 with CPU_FAN *and* CPU_OPT.
Do you know if CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT have separate speed controls? Or are they two headers than run off the same values?

That won't be so bad, to have one splitter controlling radiator fans, and the other controlling 8 case fans at different speeds.
I, too, have wanted to avoid buying a fan controller. This motherboard is pretty bad ass, so it would be nice if it handled our fans for us too.

Also, I wonder if that intel CPU fan was actually changing speeds with voltage, rather than a PWM signal? I mean, PWM fans can still work on 3-pin voltage controlled headers (I think), so that would make sense anyways.

Also, how do you control your pump speed without a fan controller, or without having it hooked up to your CPU_FAN or CPU_OPT?

*Thanks again for your testing!*


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> *Thank you VERY much, Ardalista.*
> 
> Sounds like you did some good testing and brought many things to light. At least it sounds solid that PWM fans (with or without the splitter) can be controlled via FanXpert 2 with CPU_FAN *and* CPU_OPT.
> Do you know if CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT have separate speed controls? Or are they two headers than run off the same values?
> 
> That won't be so bad, to have one splitter controlling radiator fans, and the other controlling 8 case fans at different speeds.
> I, too, have wanted to avoid buying a fan controller. This motherboard is pretty bad ass, so it would be nice if it handled our fans for us too.
> 
> Also, I wonder if that intel CPU fan was actually changing speeds with voltage, rather than a PWM signal? I mean, PWM fans can still work on 3-pin voltage controlled headers (I think), so that would make sense anyways.
> 
> Also, how do you control your pump speed without a fan controller, or without having it hooked up to your CPU_FAN or CPU_OPT?
> 
> *Thanks again for your testing!*


the CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT share the same values. The only things FAn Xpert II will let you do is give each one a different name in the software.. such as CPU Push & CPU Pull or Radiator Bottom & Radiator Front for example.

I guess you are right in terms of the fan reverting to voltage control, esp since the header isn't marked as being PWM capable.

my rig is still a test bench setup while I tinker and play, so it's still running on air, the pump I have is the Koolance PMP 450 which has the variable speed control on the back, while it get's power via 4 pin molex it also includes the RPM connection for a motherboard header to monitor the RPM's


----------



## mcthommo

Hi - just received my new Maximus V Formula mobo and notice it has both an 8 and 4 pin CPU socket- do I need to use both of them?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcthommo*
> 
> Hi - just received my new Maximus V Formula mobo and notice it has both an 8 and 4 pin CPU socket- do I need to use both of them?


No, one or the other is fine, some suggest using both if performing 5ghz+ overclocks but this is open to debate.


----------



## mcthommo

cheers- just need to get my EK water blocks deliverd as the stupid barbs on the mobo have no threads and can't be replaced- shassun frassun mashun RIck Rasterdly


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcthommo*
> 
> cheers- just need to get my EK water blocks deliverd as the stupid barbs on the mobo have no threads and can't be replaced- shassun frassun mashun RIck Rasterdly


Yeah I've done the same thing.. I just haven't fit the replacement EK block on yet as I'm still testing other things.

I've seen a pic where someone machined those standard barbs somehow and put a thread on them to adapt to G1/4 fittings..


----------



## mcthommo

should get the EK block tomorrow or day after so just need to wait a bit longer- have also got a second GTX680 to go SLI so should have some fun o/c this machine


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Does anyone know where to get single LEDs. I want to do some color changes on a case I got for my daughter and add a few extra light sources, but all I can seem to come up with is LED devices and car parts.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get single LEDs. I want to do some color changes on a case I got for my daughter and add a few extra light sources, but all I can seem to come up with is LED devices and car parts.


Try here Performance-pcs.com


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Try here Performance-pcs.com


Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> With the new BIOS seems the "fan error" on POST finally went away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit of a hassle having to update the BIOS
> which appeared to be done twice (im guessing for the dual bios chip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System appears more stable with the update,......
> but then again it could be because i finally plugged a 6-pin connector
> near the PCIe lanes


I had mine plugged in to begin with... but had almost decided to pull it when I finished my rebuild (or more accurately "aesthetic redesign") because I'm only running 2 GPUs... then I see that you also are just running 2X 7970 reference GPUs.









So I guess I'll still have to deal with snaking a 6pin across the motherboard to power that port. I figured it would only really be necessary if you were running 3-4GPUs and therefore using the PLX bridge as opposed to just running the normal x8+x8 configuration that's supported on every Z77 motherboard (most of which do not have an ancillary power connection at all).


----------



## Sebastian2013

Hi









I am building a new Pc next month, here is what I have in mind:

CPU: i5 3570K
Mobo: Asus Maximus V Formula
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660Ti (Might get another one for SLI depending on budget














)
Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB 1866 (4GB x 2)
SSD: Cosair 120 GB (subject to changes in brand, but will stick to 120 GB)
HDD: WD caviar Black 1TB
Casing: Thermaltake MK-I (I just happens to love its design, I will have 4 x 200mm fans in this case + 1x 140mm back exhaust fan)
CPU cooler: Corsair H100i
PSU: Corsair 750 Watts (Any suggestions? If i want to do an SLI in the future, is 750 watts enough?)
OS: Windows 7 64

Please share your opinion on my build.
I will also overclock the CPU and GPU (first time doing OC) any tips or articles to guide me?























Cheers all


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get single LEDs. I want to do some color changes on a case I got for my daughter and add a few extra light sources, but all I can seem to come up with is LED devices and car parts.


for my build i did use the NZXT in the case and outside i used hitlights to make it look nice, the NZXT fits the maximus V formula and rog colors perfectly also hit lights made the desk look cool





http://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing-SMD5050/dp/B00ASHQQKI/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cp_2_FGXX

http://www.hitlights.com/led-strip-light/color-changing-led-strip-light.html

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=NZXT%20sleeved


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> for my build i did use the NZXT in the case and outside i used hitlights to make it look nice, the NZXT fits the maximus V formula and rog colors perfectly also hit lights made the desk look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing-SMD5050/dp/B00ASHQQKI/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cp_2_FGXX
> 
> http://www.hitlights.com/led-strip-light/color-changing-led-strip-light.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=NZXT%20sleeved


Your setup looks really cool!
The lighting you added really screams Asus ROG too








Clean rooms are good rooms.

Well done


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebastian2013*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am building a new Pc next month, here is what I have in mind:
> 
> CPU: i5 3570K
> Mobo: Asus Maximus V Formula
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660Ti (Might get another one for SLI depending on budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB 1866 (4GB x 2)
> SSD: Cosair 120 GB (subject to changes in brand, but will stick to 120 GB)
> HDD: WD caviar Black 1TB
> Casing: Thermaltake MK-I (I just happens to love its design, I will have 4 x 200mm fans in this case + 1x 140mm back exhaust fan)
> CPU cooler: Corsair H100i
> PSU: Corsair 750 Watts (Any suggestions? If i want to do an SLI in the future, is 750 watts enough?)
> OS: Windows 7 64
> 
> Please share your opinion on my build.
> I will also overclock the CPU and GPU (first time doing OC) any tips or articles to guide me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all


Personally I would get an 850w for what little price difference then there will be no worries about Do I have enough power? and no worries about degrading over time.
As long as it is a reputable brand like Corsair, Enermax, Seasonic, Antec to name a few
but a 750 will be more than enough for 2 way SLI

Requirements for a 660ti

Minimum of a 400 Watt power supply.

(Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 20 Amps.)

Total Power Draw : 110 Watts


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> I appreciate the shared experiences and the future testing!
> But, I for the future, I do not think ANy of the CHA_FAN headers support PWM at all, even if they have 4 pins.
> 
> This is a photo from the MVF owners manual showing what each of the pins for each header is:
> 
> 
> And it looks like the CHA_FAN headers are the only ones *without* PWM pins.
> 
> I'm still really conflicted between going to PWM + Noctua routes (and which splitter to use if I do) -or- just pick up a bunch of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's and a fan controller. Lots of thread searching and soul searching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, good call.
> That can't hurt. I'll do that and post the reply.
> I'll also be looking into which PWM fans get along with other PWM fans in regards to PWM signal sharing.
> Sounds like the Noctuas may not play nice!


I just tested all fan headers of my MVF board and Cpu_fan and Cpu_opt headers are only ones that output PWM signal, all other headers use voltage control, also the OPT_FAN headers. Manual seems to be incorrect about them. All cpu and chassis fan headers can also be controlled by Speedfan but Cpu_fan and Cpu_opt headers have a common control.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I just tested all fan headers of my MVF board and Cpu_fan and Cpu_opt headers are only ones that output PWM signal, all other headers use voltage control, also the OPT_FAN headers. Manual seems to be incorrect about them. All cpu and chassis fan headers can also be controlled by Speedfan but Cpu_fan and Cpu_opt headers have a common control.


Thank you, mm67, that backs-up what Aldalista found as well.

CPU_FAN + CPU_OPT = common control PWM + controllable by speedfan
CHA_FAN = voltage controlled + controllable by speedfan
OPT_FAN = voltage contolled + are these controllable by speedfan?

In anycase, it seems like the MVF is not as PWM friendly as I had assumed. At least not enough to justify buying all PWM fans for radiator + case, while hoping to have precise rpm control for each group of them.

I think I'll now look into what fan controller I would need to raise/lower rpms to set levels depending on temperature (to cool accordingly while never getting loud). There's cheap controllers like the BitFenix Recon ($40), and expensive controllers like the Aquaero 5 XT ($250).

Voltage controllable Gentle Typhoons now become an option too.

The research never ends









Thanks again guys


----------



## mm67

Current version of Speedfan doesn't see OPT_Temp and OPT_Fan headers at all so they can only be controlled by bios settings or FanXpert. That's a shame since I would like to control fans by loop temperature.

edit. Just checked Speedfan bug tracking and lack of OPT header control has been reported already, hope they will fix it soon.


----------



## Sebastian2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Personally I would get an 850w for what little price difference then there will be no worries about Do I have enough power? and no worries about degrading over time.
> As long as it is a reputable brand like Corsair, Enermax, Seasonic, Antec to name a few
> but a 750 will be more than enough for 2 way SLI
> 
> Requirements for a 660ti
> 
> Minimum of a 400 Watt power supply.
> 
> (Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 20 Amps.)
> 
> Total Power Draw : 110 Watts


Hm,

If i plan to overclock everything (cpu + the SLI), 850 watts should be enough right?








Imma overclock my rig for the first time XD still reading how to do it


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I had mine plugged in to begin with... but had almost decided to pull it when I finished my rebuild (or more accurately "aesthetic redesign") because I'm only running 2 GPUs... then I see that you also are just running 2X 7970 reference GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'll still have to deal with snaking a 6pin across the motherboard to power that port. I figured it would only really be necessary if you were running 3-4GPUs and therefore using the PLX bridge as opposed to just running the normal x8+x8 configuration that's supported on every Z77 motherboard (most of which do not have an ancillary power connection at all).


Yeah, is kind of a pain having to run a cable from the back of the case to that particular area of the mobo.
Specially if you want to maintain the "cleanliness" inside, (mine runs underneath the rad, but goes around the wifi module)
Needless to say, it was not an easy fit,...









And you're absolutely right about not being needed, specially if the top 8-pin & 4-pin are already plugged in.
But from what i read on the manual, aside from providing extra power to all pcie lanes (required for more than 2 cards)
it also brings stability for when plugging multiple devices at once to the back USB ports.

In my case (which is as you pointed out, only two gpus @ 8x-8x, not even required) the "stability" was only noticeable
because i had a 360 controller always plugged which quite frequently failed to function upon a cold boot (even with UEFI setting to "fully initialize USB")
but now after having that 6-pin, the controller always starts up correctly


----------



## jsarver

any of you guys running sli are you guys connecting the molex ez plug? any issue not connecting?

im running 2 670ftw+ in sli with mvf and am curious.

thanks


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsarver*
> 
> any of you guys running sli are you guys connecting the molex ez plug? any issue not connecting?
> 
> im running 2 670ftw+ in sli with mvf and am curious.
> 
> thanks


Running 2 x gtx 580's in SLI with no issues and I'm not using the molex plug on the board.


----------



## jsarver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Running 2 x gtx 580's in SLI with no issues and I'm not using the molex plug on the board.


are you over clocking?


----------



## Ardalista

Have done for some initial testing but not right at the moment.,I'm still mid way through my build everything is running on air while I tinker. will be o/c'ing when it's all underwater again.


----------



## xP_0nex

Anyone with a Maximus V Gene having issues with video signal and USB ports? I've been experiencing an intermittent issue where the video signal does not display to the monitor when starting from a cold boot. I don't get a no signal message from the monitor, it's just blank. I have to re-boot the machine for it to work as properly.

Also having an issue with my G15. I had my mouse and keyboard plugged into the USB2.0 ports. Everything worked fine for a week and now whenever come from a cold boot or restart the machine. The keyboard does not work. I can't type anything. The screen and back lights work as expected, just can't type anything. I have to unplug the keyboard and re-plug it in for it work. I swapped it into one of the USB3.0 ports and now it seems to work.

Not sure what is the issue with this board. Makes me kinda wish I kept my Gigabyte board.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Anyone with a Maximus V Gene having issues with video signal and USB ports? I've been experiencing an intermittent issue where the video signal does not display to the monitor when starting from a cold boot. I don't get a no signal message from the monitor, it's just blank. I have to re-boot the machine for it to work as properly.
> 
> Also having an issue with my G15. I had my mouse and keyboard plugged into the USB2.0 ports. Everything worked fine for a week and now whenever come from a cold boot or restart the machine. The keyboard does not work. I can't type anything. The screen and back lights work as expected, just can't type anything. I have to unplug the keyboard and re-plug it in for it work. I swapped it into one of the USB3.0 ports and now it seems to work.
> 
> Not sure what is the issue with this board. Makes me kinda wish I kept my Gigabyte board.


Do you have an 8-pin power cable connected to this ....

(I know this is intended for multi-gpu setups, but may help bring some stability to the usb ports)


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsarver*
> 
> any of you guys running sli are you guys connecting the molex ez plug? any issue not connecting?
> 
> im running 2 670ftw+ in sli with mvf and am curious.
> 
> thanks


it is needed for 3 sli not less ( am not sure but u can check on youtube i did see the review of the mobo and they said that )


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebastian2013*
> 
> Hm,
> 
> If i plan to overclock everything (cpu + the SLI), 850 watts should be enough right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imma overclock my rig for the first time XD still reading how to do it


Actually 400w + 110w = 510w Absolute minimum PSU requirements
so a 750w will do a 3way SLI with slight OC but not good for maximum OC
A 850w is overkill BUT you decide later that you might want to go HD7970 later and Slight overclock, you will just have enough power.

Just an 850w PSU is only a few dollars more for future proofing upgrades

here is a good comparison link for you (video cards) to get the best bang for buck since you seem budget orientated about your build








It is done with the ATI matured drivers so the GAP if any has closed to probably winning.
Put it this way if I were to go buy GPUS tomorrow I would get ATI 7970s SLI But I am stuck with my GTX 580s

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/555?vs=645
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Running 2 x gtx 580's in SLI with no issues and I'm not using the molex plug on the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsarver*
> 
> any of you guys running sli are you guys connecting the molex ez plug? any issue not connecting?
> 
> im running 2 670ftw+ in sli with mvf and am curious.
> 
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> it is needed for 3 sli not less ( am not sure but u can check on youtube i did see the review of the mobo and they said that )


My personal opinion Because some cards will draw the full or more than 75w available on the PCI-E without OCing
I would use the optional Molex / VGA plug especially IF OCing on 2 way SLI/CF it is cheap insurance, as there is no practical way of measuring how much power is being drawn from the PCI-E slot.

I have GTX 580 Lightning OCed 1000Mhz Core 2200 Memory I don't need to use the Optional VGA plug on the MVE because the design of the MSI 580 Lightning is different from reference and only the memory is powered from the PCI, But I still use it to ensure maximum power delivery possible for OCing.

Here is a link to what can happen if drawing too much power from the PCI-E slots

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=749507&mpage=1&print=true

http://www.overclock.net/t/927041/dfi-x58-just-melted-my-motherboard-connector


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Do you have an 8-pin power cable connected to this ....
> 
> (I know this is intended for multi-gpu setups, but may help bring some stability to the usb ports)


Ya, thats the cpu-power connection (4 or 8 pin). It's not for gpu power draw, and has nothing to do with gpu's.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Do you have an 8-pin power cable connected to this ....
> 
> (I know this is intended for multi-gpu setups, but may help bring some stability to the usb ports)


Apparently this is a known issue for this board. On the ROG forums Users have complained about how USB would intermittently cut in and out and causing their mouse and keyboards to freeze during normal use. Asus then threw out a new BIOS that was suppose to correct the issue, but I guess not. Because I have the latest BIOS that is available on Asus's website.

To answer your question, yes I have the 8-PIN plugged in. Like I stated, it worked fine for about a week with no issues whatsoever. Then suddenly it just started whenever I came from a cold boot or rebooted the machine. I just ended up plugging both the mouse and the keyboard into two of the USB3.0 ports and they seem to work fine for now. My OCD about how everything should work as expected kicks in and bothers the crap out of me. As long as this issue no longer happens now that I am using the USB3.0 ports, I guess I can simply deal with the USB2.0 being flaky.

This was one of my first Asus boards and just a little disappointed that USB is a bit flaky on this board.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Do you have an 8-pin power cable connected to this ....
> 
> (I know this is intended for multi-gpu setups, but may help bring some stability to the usb ports)
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, thats the cpu-power connection (4 or 8 pin). It's not for gpu power draw, and has nothing to do with gpu's.
Click to expand...

well but i think it works like this

u got the 8pin for cpu, pluged for cpu power in case of overclocking extremly ppl plug the 4 pin cpu extra plug, (why is that 2 reasons 1st so it wont draw power from the mobo and that will coz the usb and other things to not work perfectly 2nd to avoid failer, and the power to these usb sata all the ports comes from 24 ping from mobo)

ten u got the molex or Sata power they put depends on mobo, for the Sli for same reason as the cpu to avoid failer or frying the power plug etc,, also to avoid drawing power from the other parts,

so basically when i check everywhere they advice using the 4 ping cpu plug when u r like doing Subzero overclocking and stuff like 6ghz 7 ghz crazy overclocks before that they dont use it, some of them use it for the ease of mind just in case

for the gpu always use the Molex or sata power , if u have more then 2 cards simple check every unboxing or review of any motherboard they will advice same, even in Asus channel in youtube JJ and the guys say that, am sure nobody can get the right information about asus other then asus themselves


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Do you have an 8-pin power cable connected to this ....
> 
> (I know this is intended for multi-gpu setups, but may help bring some stability to the usb ports)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is a known issue for this board. On the ROG forums Users have complained about how USB would intermittently cut in and out and causing their mouse and keyboards to freeze during normal use. Asus then threw out a new BIOS that was suppose to correct the issue, but I guess not. Because I have the latest BIOS that is available on Asus's website.
> 
> To answer your question, yes I have the 8-PIN plugged in. Like I stated, it worked fine for about a week with no issues whatsoever. Then suddenly it just started whenever I came from a cold boot or rebooted the machine. I just ended up plugging both the mouse and the keyboard into two of the USB3.0 ports and they seem to work fine for now. My OCD about how everything should work as expected kicks in and bothers the crap out of me. As long as this issue no longer happens now that I am using the USB3.0 ports, I guess I can simply deal with the USB2.0 being flaky.
> 
> This was one of my first Asus boards and just a little disappointed that USB is a bit flaky on this board.
Click to expand...

if u still got warranty , u Can try Return it am sure they will take it, i think its manufacturer problem and 1 of the patch;s had it so hopefully u can get replacement , otherhand u can get pci USB ports lol







and use them they are cheap


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> if u still got warranty , u Can try Return it am sure they will take it, i think its manufacturer problem and 1 of the patch;s had it so hopefully u can get replacement , otherhand u can get pci USB ports lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and use them they are cheap


I just got the board about a week and a half ago. This board only has three PCIx slots (16x or 8x, 8x) and one at 1x so no other slots. So I'll be limited on running any expansion cards. I'll probably just deal with the board as long as the USB works.

But my other issue is video signal not displaying to the monitor on some cold boots . This could mostly be related to the video card though.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> if u still got warranty , u Can try Return it am sure they will take it, i think its manufacturer problem and 1 of the patch;s had it so hopefully u can get replacement , otherhand u can get pci USB ports lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and use them they are cheap
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the board about a week and a half ago. This board only has three PCIx slots (16x or 8x, 8x) and one at 1x so no other slots. So I'll be limited on running any expansion cards. I'll probably just deal with the board as long as the USB works.
> 
> But my other issue is video signal not displaying to the monitor on some cold boots . This could mostly be related to the video card though.
Click to expand...

might be monitor also


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> might be monitor also


I doubt it's the monitor. Wouldn't make sense how rebooting the machine fixes the issue. I kept everything from my previous build except the case, mobo, and video card. And I never experienced any of the issues described until the described parts above were swapped in.

I might look into RMAing in the board if the video issue is also related to it.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> for my build i did use the NZXT in the case and outside i used hitlights to make it look nice, the NZXT fits the maximus V formula and rog colors perfectly also hit lights made the desk look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing-SMD5050/dp/B00ASHQQKI/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cp_2_FGXX
> 
> http://www.hitlights.com/led-strip-light/color-changing-led-strip-light.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=NZXT%20sleeved


Awesome setup dude. Thanks. +REP


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Apparently this is a known issue for this board. On the ROG forums Users have complained about how USB would intermittently cut in and out and causing their mouse and keyboards to freeze during normal use. Asus then threw out a new BIOS that was suppose to correct the issue, but I guess not. Because I have the latest BIOS that is available on Asus's website.
> 
> To answer your question, yes I have the 8-PIN plugged in. Like I stated, it worked fine for about a week with no issues whatsoever. Then suddenly it just started whenever I came from a cold boot or rebooted the machine. I just ended up plugging both the mouse and the keyboard into two of the USB3.0 ports and they seem to work fine for now. My OCD about how everything should work as expected kicks in and bothers the crap out of me. As long as this issue no longer happens now that I am using the USB3.0 ports, I guess I can simply deal with the USB2.0 being flaky.
> 
> This was one of my first Asus boards and just a little disappointed that USB is a bit flaky on this board.


Just one question are you using windows 8? and using Bios 1707 released 2 weeks ago
I noticed that there are no USB drivers on Asus support downloads for windows 8 but 3 drivers for windows 7.
Just it could be a windows update you are waiting for
BTW I have no idea where this extra power plug is everyone is talking about are we both blind?

edit I just read this

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?12805-Maximus-V-Gene-Z77-USB-Trouble-Mouse-Freezing

looks like RMA won't help
But a few have solved problem by removing the Asmedia USB drivers and using only Intel USB drivers.
Other recommend the opposite use the Asmedia USB drivers only and removing the Intel USB drivers
problem goes away with windows 8
BUT the thread is 1 year old and still today people are having problems.

One thing I can be sure of it is a driver conflict causing your problem with usb


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Just one question are you using windows 8? and using Bios 1707 released 2 weeks ago
> I noticed that there are no USB drivers on Asus support downloads for windows 8 but 3 drivers for windows 7.
> Just it could be a windows update you are waiting for
> BTW I have no idea where this extra power plug is everyone is talking about are we both blind?
> 
> edit I just read this
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?12805-Maximus-V-Gene-Z77-USB-Trouble-Mouse-Freezing
> 
> looks like RMA won't help
> But a few have solved problem by removing the Asmedia USB drivers and using only Intel USB drivers.
> Other recommend the opposite use the Asmedia USB drivers only and removing the Intel USB drivers
> problem goes away with windows 8
> BUT the thread is 1 year old and still today people are having problems.
> 
> One thing I can be sure of it is a driver conflict causing your problem with usb


I'm using Windows 7 and I am using BIOS 1707. I believe the extra power plug that everyone is talking about is the 8-PIN connector. I'll try to grab the ones on Asus's site and re-install my drivers and see if that helps. It's just a bummer how simple features like this ruins the experience you should have with a board like this.


----------



## mcthommo

have received my EK waterblock for the Formula V and am a tad disappointed as I can't use the SB block as it sits smack bangs in the middle of my 2 GTX680- well- I say can't use it the tube routing would be ridiculous to be honest so having to leave the default heatsink on and just watercool the rest of the mosfet

I will post pictures just as soon as my missing block adaptor arrives as they forgot to include it when shipping the order


----------



## xP_0nex

Reinstalled my USB drivers and so far that fixed the USB problems. Let's hope they stay that way.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcthommo*
> 
> have received my EK waterblock for the Formula V and am a tad disappointed as I can't use the SB block as it sits smack bangs in the middle of my 2 GTX680- well- I say can't use it the tube routing would be ridiculous to be honest so having to leave the default heatsink on and just watercool the rest of the mosfet
> 
> I will post pictures just as soon as my missing block adaptor arrives as they forgot to include it when shipping the order


Yeah it sure is a tight fit.. I'm imagining I'd have to use a 90 degree rotary from gpu down to that, but like you I may not bother changing that block due to the hassles.


----------



## jdk90

Hey guys, I just bought myself a Maximus V Extreme & was wondering if I could use Corsair's Dominator Platinum ram with it? Although Asus doesn't say it's compatible in their documentation, I would love to put a 32GB kit in this board... Has anyone done this yet?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought myself a Maximus V Extreme & was wondering if I could use Corsair's Dominator Platinum ram with it? Although Asus doesn't say it's compatible in their documentation, I would love to put a 32GB kit in this board... Has anyone done this yet?


Yes, it'll work. MVE will handle up to 2800mhz ram speed. Maybe higher


----------



## jdk90

Thanks!


----------



## jdk90

Its just here they only recommend up to a 16GB kit in the Dominator Platinum, will the system still be stable with a 32GB kit? Sorry for all the questions..


----------



## Mms60r

I can confirm the 16gb kit working in my M5F


----------



## Mms60r

I could use some help getting a ASUS 7970 to work in my M5F. I get a q code 62 and vga led on post. If i disconnect power to the gpu M5F boots right to windows 8 using integrated graphics. Ive gone through alot of settings, diff psu cables, etc... I'm oon bios 1707. Am I missing something or is my gpu a dud?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Its just here they only recommend up to a 16GB kit in the Dominator Platinum, will the system still be stable with a 32GB kit? Sorry for all the questions..


That's just because they only tested stability with the 4GB DIMMs - since there's only 4 slots, that was maxed out on that SKU... I guess they didn't bother with the higher capacity SKU, but you can be pretty confident that they will be just fine. I'm running 32GB of the Dominator line and I don't have any issues whatsoever. Stability will depend on OC... if anything you might just have to relax the timing slightly but other than that you have more stability issues (in my experience at least) with 4DIMMs (as opposed to just 2) regardless of size than you do running 4DIMMs of 4GB/ea vs 4 of 8GB/ea.


----------



## Branish

This isn't really a big issue just more of an annoyance but I'm just curious as to why I seem to be missing some of the features included with AI Suite ii. Things likes Turbo Evo, Fan Expert 2 among others. The whole CPU Level Up tab is missing. I've tried reinstalling but still only get 5 items to install like EPU power saving. I always use the bios to set everything up anyway but I'm just curious if it's because I'm running Windows 8. I am running bios 1707 although that probably doesn't matter in this case. I even downloaded the Windows 8 updater file but to no avail. Just the same 5 items to install. My apologies if someone in the past already asked this same question. I can't seem to find anywhere any threads about someone having the same problem.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> This isn't really a big issue just more of an annoyance but I'm just curious as to why I seem to be missing some of the features included with AI Suite ii. Things likes Turbo Evo, Fan Expert 2 among others. The whole CPU Level Up tab is missing. I've tried reinstalling but still only get 5 items to install like EPU power saving. I always use the bios to set everything up anyway but I'm just curious if it's because I'm running Windows 8. I am running bios 1707 although that probably doesn't matter in this case. I even downloaded the Windows 8 updater file but to no avail. Just the same 5 items to install. My apologies if someone in the past already asked this same question. I can't seem to find anywhere any threads about someone having the same problem.


Looks like everything is included in the package download.....Installs on my machine w/ windows 7....re-download the installer package? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download_30 or http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/formula/maximus-v-formula/


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Reinstalled my USB drivers and so far that fixed the USB problems. Let's hope they stay that way.


Fingers crossed for you I had a similar problem but unsure what resolved it
I couldn't leave you with a flakey experience with Asus, all my friends are gigabyte fanatics I never tell them about teething problems








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> I could use some help getting a ASUS 7970 to work in my M5F. I get a q code 62 and vga led on post. If i disconnect power to the gpu M5F boots right to windows 8 using integrated graphics. Ive gone through alot of settings, diff psu cables, etc... I'm oon bios 1707. Am I missing something or is my gpu a dud?


A few suggestions

I assume you have set primary display adapter to PCI-e I think it is in Northbridge settings in bios

I have fixed similar problem with my board by leaving cmos battery out for 30minute to remove any residual memory (Cmos switch didn't work)

flash bios again with same 1707 bios - could be a little corrupted

all else fails put GPU into another PC before RMA


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, possibly a silly question, but here goes.
I've got a friend who is building an absolutely ridiculous rig, and we are considering an Asus Maximus V Extreme motherboard. I was looking a options as far a graphics cards go, and I was wondering if we could fit four Sapphire Vapor-X HD7970 6GB GHz Editions on this motherboard. However, the Vapor-X cooling was making me suspicious, as it is a bit larger, making the card thicker than the Gigabyte 3GB GHz Edition, for example. According to Newegg, the Sapphire is 2.05 inches in thickness, compared to the Gigabyte's 1.5. Maybe someone who owns this board could do some measurements to see if four of these cards could bee crammed in there. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, possibly a silly question, but here goes.
> I've got a friend who is building an absolutely ridiculous rig, and we are considering an Asus Maximus V Extreme motherboard. I was looking a options as far a graphics cards go, and I was wondering if we could fit four Sapphire Vapor-X HD7970 6GB GHz Editions on this motherboard. However, the Vapor-X cooling was making me suspicious, as it is a bit larger, making the card thicker than the Gigabyte 3GB GHz Edition, for example. According to Newegg, the Sapphire is 2.05 inches in thickness, compared to the Gigabyte's 1.5. Maybe someone who owns this board could do some measurements to see if four of these cards could bee crammed in there. Thanks a bunch!


1.5" spacing between 16x slots...sorry dude







Just measured card to card.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Looks like everything is included in the package download.....Installs on my machine w/ windows 7....re-download the installer package? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download_30 or http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/formula/maximus-v-formula/


I tried that and got the same thing as what is showing up on the disk. Just the same 5 tools to install and that's it. Yet when I go into the program folder it shows all the files I'm missing. But when I click on the setup icon it brings up the installer and again it's just the same 5 tools to install. Pretty much none of the overclocking tools or fan control software appears as options for installation. So glad I know my way around the bios or else this would be a major annoyance.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> 1.5" spacing between 16x slots...sorry dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just measured card to card.


Ooh... Ah well, Gigabyte it is. Thanks so much for taking those measurements, that really clarifies things.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> 1.5" spacing between 16x slots...sorry dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just measured card to card.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh... Ah well, Gigabyte it is. Thanks so much for taking those measurements, that really clarifies things.
Click to expand...

if its a normal dual slot card it should,
Each single PCIe slot is spaced 20.32mm (0.8 inches) apart.
and the cards dimensions are 10.7 " x 5.4 " x 1.7 " Inch
so i advice going with that motherboard its amazing and get a DC U II cards they are good performers, also u can go for water cooling will solve the issue

https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX660_TIDC2O2GD5/#specifications


----------



## fido

double posted


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Alright, a few months back some of you guys helped me out when I was overclocking and everything went horribly wrong, since then I haven't really touched it, but yesterday after getting my butt handled playing Planetside 2 I thought I should at least try getting 4.2Ghz and... I got it









4.2Ghz @1.31v getting 65-70C with prime but I usually don't hit over 45-55C when gaming. Idle is about 25-30C

Using this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## dekciW

So I'm still getting that strange symptom from 1604 where my settings will change on failed post, and the system refuses to reset (two different symptoms). Occasionally my system wont post when I turn it on with my current OC settings (luck of the draw, it always throws an IMC error, 55 is the main one I see, but its always something IMC related). And then after I manually shut it down and turn it back on it will post. Everything in bios looks the way its supposed to but once I get into windows my settings change to some weird very unstable settings...Its always the same settings and has been since1604. In order to get my true manual set OC I have to manually shut down the system and let it boot into windows and check the settings with cpu-z or similar until they are correct (again luck of the draw). It will tend to throw those post errors until it decides it wants to work.

I don't know where it is getting these settings from...I do know that this 3770k has a weak IMC. And has never liked running my ram at 2133mhz even on my Vpro/Gen3. It would not post unless I upped my vccio to 1.165 area, and used XMP. If I tried setting RAM Freq/timing's manually it wouldn't post, even though it was the same settings. Never had a problem with my 2600k..

My current OC settings in bios are as listed everything else is off...eist, CStates, ect all disabled but it shouldn't play a role in this current situation anyways...Everything else is auto. There is another strange bug where once in windows CPU-Z reports my vcore at 1.272, even though its set to 1.26 in bios, but that's not that important right now because it doesn't cause any problems currently.

Multi = 45
BCLK = 100
Vcore = 1.26 (1.272 in windows?)
RAM SPD = 2133mhz
RAM Voltage 1.5
RAM Timings = 9-11-10-27-2

However when I get into windows with the settings bug this is what CPU-Z tells me..

Multi = 45
BCLK = 100.5
Vcore = 1.304
RAM SPD = 1333mhz
RAM Timings = 9-9-9-24-2

These settings are extremely unstable and render the computer into pretty much useless other then browsing the internet. Any game I try to launch crashes immediately. What I want to know is where these settings are coming from and why it is manually setting them.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Alright, a few months back some of you guys helped me out when I was overclocking and everything went horribly wrong, since then I haven't really touched it, but yesterday after getting my butt handled playing Planetside 2 I thought I should at least try getting 4.2Ghz and... I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2Ghz @1.31v getting 65-70C with prime but I usually don't hit over 45-55C when gaming. Idle is about 25-30C
> 
> Using this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Something is off there, 1.31v is way too high for 4.2, even 1.2v would be considered high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So I'm still getting that strange symptom from 1604


Switch to the new bios, 1604 has a bug and you are seeing it. Start over and follow the guide that Andmygun just posted.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Something is off there, 1.31v is way too high for 4.2, even 1.2v would be considered high.
> Switch to the new bios, 1604 has a bug and you are seeing it. Start over and follow the guide that Andmygun just posted.


It's my horrible chip, we did this last time for me to even consider 4.5 I'd need at least 1.35V which I don't even wanna try getting.;

4.2 is just enough for me to keep my temps safe and overclocked.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> It's my horrible chip, we did this last time for me to even consider 4.5 I'd need at least 1.35V which I don't even wanna try getting.;
> 
> 4.2 is just enough for me to keep my temps safe and overclocked.


You need 1.31v for 4.2 but 1.35 for 4.5? Asus stated that 80% of Ivy chips should be able to do 4.5 at around 1.35v or better, and that would translate to <1.2v for 4.2. But if you were just unlucky in the lottery there is not much to be done, sorry about that, but if those numbers work for you that is all that matters.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You need 1.31v for 4.2 but 1.35 for 4.5? Asus stated that 80% of Ivy chips should be able to do 4.5 at around 1.35v or better, and that would translate to <1.2v for 4.2. But if you were just unlucky in the lottery there is not much to be done, sorry about that, but if those numbers work for you that is all that matters.


Yeah, I lost the lottery







I think it has to do with buying it the first day of launch.. :/ oh well I'm happy with my overclock. Hopefully it'll last me until I need to get an upgrade.


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Alright, a few months back some of you guys helped me out when I was overclocking and everything went horribly wrong, since then I haven't really touched it, but yesterday after getting my butt handled playing Planetside 2 I thought I should at least try getting 4.2Ghz and... I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2Ghz @1.31v getting 65-70C with prime but I usually don't hit over 45-55C when gaming. Idle is about 25-30C
> 
> Using this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


weird, many ivy can use stock voltage to run 4,2ghz???? but u use 1.31v for 4.2ghz. someting wrong with u're machine bro


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Yeah, I lost the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has to do with buying it the first day of launch.. :/ oh well I'm happy with my overclock. Hopefully it'll last me until I need to get an upgrade.


Don't feel too bad, I went out of the way to buy my 3770k from a local store, and lost the lottery too. $391.98 after taxes too....








Best i can do:









EDIT: What's your stock VID/Vcore? Mine is ~1.29v


----------



## BenchAndGames

I need 1.288v for 4.4 GHz and 1.35v for 4.5 GHz.

And not a problem of my system, I tried it with a AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, and now with the Asus Maximus V Formula.

I have really bad luck, I've had very bad chip.

But I'm fine, I do not need more than this speed.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So I'm still getting that strange symptom from 1604 where my settings will change on failed post, and the system refuses to reset (two different symptoms).


just double check that you are on 1707 (didn't accidently bump the dual bios switch)
type in search bar and run it will have system bios reported there

msinfo32.exe

also I would flash 1707 again on top of 1707
and I would try leaving CMOS battery out for at least 30min after flashing to remove any residual memory


----------



## dekciW

I already re-flashed 3 times and I left the battery out twice. I am on 1707 no doubt there. This is a formula board not an extreme board, thought it only had 1 bios. I did stop using XMP in case it was what was causing the problems, turned on that RAM mode 2 option, and set everything manually and no problems so far. Seems this board will allow me to post without using XMP.

I am now 2 fresh boots into windows so far since I changed those settings. Wondering If it might have been causing problems some how. I guess when I boot after I wake up ill know for sure...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I already re-flashed 3 times and I left the battery out twice. I am on 1707 no doubt there. This is a formula board not an extreme board, thought it only had 1 bios. I did stop using XMP in case it was what was causing the problems, turned on that RAM mode 2 option, and set everything manually and no problems so far. Seems this board will allow me to post without using XMP.
> 
> I am now 2 fresh boots into windows so far since I changed those settings. Wondering If it might have been causing problems some how. I guess when I boot after I wake up ill know for sure...


hope you have solved the problem

a bit of brain fade on my part I didn't know MVF was single bios, But I was checking you had done the basics before resorting to running stock settings.


----------



## josemartinic

Does anyone have the thermal feature working? You know the water tube around the processors? If so which watercooling system are you using? Does it work with Corsair H100i? Will you recommend this mobo better than a P8Z77-V? Which is best/easy to overclock?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josemartinic*
> 
> Does anyone have the thermal feature working? You know the water tube around the processors? If so which watercooling system are you using? Does it work with Corsair H100i? Will you recommend this mobo better than a P8Z77-V? Which is best/easy to overclock?


You won't be able to use the Fusion thermo feature with many of the AIO coolers such as corsairs offerings. Recently though Swiftech and coolermaster have AIO coolers that can be expanded to allow other components to be added but you are far better off going with a custom loop, which incidentally means a bit of reading and research into the components suitable for your needs.


----------



## dekciW

So no it did not work...


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> weird, many ivy can use stock voltage to run 4,2ghz???? but u use 1.31v for 4.2ghz. someting wrong with u're machine bro


Curious... What's considered "stock" voltage?


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Curious... What's considered "stock" voltage?


stock mean default voltage bro


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> weird, many ivy can use stock voltage to run 4,2ghz???? but u use 1.31v for 4.2ghz. someting wrong with u're machine bro
> 
> 
> 
> Curious... What's considered "stock" voltage?
Click to expand...

Good question.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Curious... What's considered "stock" voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> stock mean default voltage bro
Click to expand...

Stock/default VID is *different* for every chip. While most are under 1.2v(80% afaik), some aren't. My chip is like this, it's 1.3v or something around there....can't quite remember right now. So i need 1.36v for 4.5ghz, and that gets pretty hot (95c) under stress testing. So i settle for 4.4 1.295v with a -.050v offset.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> stock mean default voltage bro


Really? You don't say







Guess what I'm asking is what is stock in an accountable figures on say a voltameter?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock/default VID is *different* for every chip. While most are under 1.2v(80% afaik), some aren't. My chip is like this, it's 1.3v or something around there....can't quite remember right now. So i need 1.36v for 4.5ghz, and that gets pretty hot (95c) under stress testing. So i settle for 4.4 1.295v with a -.050v offset.


I've been experimenting, long before I checked the overclocking thread for tips







..
There's been lots of crashes, halts and BSOD's. Discovered by dropping the VccPLL and Vcc, I can increase the clock speed whilst reducing heat expelled under load..
Next, I to tinker with them offsets but currently it's stable with 30min of prime at 4.7Ghz @ 1.272v

Have another 3770k in transit.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Really? You don't say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I'm asking is what is stock in an accountable figures on say a voltameter?
> I've been experimenting, long before I checked the overclocking thread for tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> There's been lots of crashes, halts and BSOD's. Discovered by dropping the VccPLL and Vcc, I can increase the clock speed whilst reducing heat expelled under load..
> Next, I to tinker with them offsets but currently it's stable with 30min of prime at 4.7Ghz @ 1.272v
> 
> Have another 3770k in transit.


Nice chip! Wish i had got one of those.







Oh well getting a 3570k for another build soon. If it has clocks better i'll likely swap it with my 3770k. You have a good candidate for delid


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josemartinic*
> 
> Which is best/easy to overclock?


best/ easiest way to OC is find the wall of "electrical leakage."

do not use the Intel cooler for anything else but a paper weight

but first steps first check hardware and update software and bios
run 1 week 24/7 with all settings on auto or default (manually setting ram if needed to achieve rated speeds and voltages)
in windows be sure to set power saver to "sleep never"
in Bios set CPU voltage set to offset and offset voltage to auto(this setting is manual by default)
you could run prime for a few hours
All this is to be sure it's not your OC causing problems

Now for OC, I only change 3 settings in bios

Load line calibration, set to "high" to maintain good idle voltage as well as good boost voltage.
Multi, by all cores = 42 for IB / 45 for SB
Offset voltage set .05v for IB/ .13 for SB

those settings should get 99% of CPUs to boot into windows.
double check CPU Vcore in windows (LOAD + Monitor program or multi meter)
adjust offset voltage as required to achieve desired voltage on the highest you are comfortable with (1.35 for IB 1.5 for SB)
Now keep raising the Multi by 1 until crashes booting windows then back the multi back 1 until you get back into windows.
Next lower the offset voltage by .01v until crashes booting windows, then raise the voltage by .01 until you get back into windows.
Now to check temps under prime load for 15min or till you are unhappy with temps(maximum 80 for me) add voltage if crashes
if too hot drop Vcore .02 and repeat multi +1 (this point here consider better cooling or delidding IB)
when happy with temps leave overnight (cooler) 8-10 hours
If crashes over night keep increasing Vcore by .005v and repeat prime for 8-10 hours.

That's my quick easy OC you can play with the other settings i.e. CPU PLL for lower Temps or BCLK
But I personally find it won't give you a significant gain probably 100-200 more Mhz

This gets my 2500K to [email protected] max 65degrees on water
I done this last night with my 3570k took me 20min to get a 4.5Mhz @ 1.34v (not on my MVE, tested overnight on air)
I am hitting 88 degrees so I will get better cooling to run this 24/7


----------



## dekciW

So I did a little playing around and I've learned several things. Every time I reboot I get Qcode 23. Whether I select reboot from windows or do it manually with the button, or get a bsod/lock up, or change some settings in bios, ectt...This is consistent. It never changes the first reboot from a successful post always ends up with a 23.

From here there's 2 things I can do..

1) I can either hit the manual reboot button again which will take about 20 seconds and the system shuts off and then reboots, then I either get Q code 20/23 or I post. It is completely random I can hit it 5 times in a row and get Q code 23 then on the 6th ill post or I can post on the first reset. The Q code stays the same but whether or not I post is entirely random. Normally when I go this route I will get my correct settings in windows when I finally post and get into windows. At least it is a lot more consistent then using the next option.

2) I can Manually shut down the computer, where I need to hold the power button until it shuts off. Then turn the computer back on. Now from here It is more consistent and will normally post first time. Sometimes it takes 2 and gives Q code 23 again. But I can pretty much always expect to post doing it this way. Now doing it this way I can also always expect it to give me the funky settings when I get into windows.

What exactly is causing this error and why the reboot bug is happening I still have no idea. Which brings me to the next findings, it looks like it is something to do with the RAM timings and isn't CPU Frequency or IMC/RAM voltage related so much. Playing around with my VCCIO & RAM Voltages as well as playing with CPU frequency to see if it has any effect on the overclock seems to have made not much of any difference at all, in changing any of the above problems (BCLK OC, RAM timings changing, Reboot, Vcore, Q23). Whether the BCLK problem is related to the reboot problem and how they fit together if so I have yet to find out, but it has to be one of the 3 components that is causing all the above..which one I don't know yet, but 'm putting my money on the CPU. As I stated in an earlier post the BCLK problem consists of the BCLK changing from 100 to 100.5 upon entering windows as well as my ram timings changing to 1333mhz 9-9-9-24-2T from 2133 9-11-10-27-2T. And my Vcore going higher then what is set in bios.

The testing I did consisted of increasing/decreasing VCCIO & RAM voltages independently then together. And lastly dropping the CPU Frequency to see if it would lower the over all stress being put on the CPU. The testing was to see if Q code 23 had any relation to the above settings and If finding the right settings would remove the Q code and the problems in windows. I was thinking and still am thinking that the IMC on the CPU is incapable of supporting all 4 dimms maxed @2133 with default voltage. The test consisted of changing the settings and saving and rebooting. When I got the Q code 23 I would reboot again and IF I would post 1st try then I considered that change to be the stable number, needed for the CPU to handle the stress of all 4 dimms @2133. Because it would have solved the Q code.

Once in windows I would run the windows assessment tool. As I have not been able to run the tool successfully without it crashing on this Board paired with this CPU and RAM. And I was thinking the reason for that was because of memory errors from an unstable IMC or memory OC (as It would always crash during the same 2 area's of the test when I ran it on both boards). What brought me to that idea was because on the old board and this board I was receiving a lot of memory related BSOD's for my OC and rarely any Vcore related ones. I had also seemed to be getting a lot of corrupted data upon entering windows like missing tray icons and CCC crashing ect.

To start off I raised VCCIO to 1.1685 which was what was needed to get the CPU to post on my V-Pro/Gen3. This had no effect on the Q code so I upped the voltage to 1.1875. Still did not fix the Q code. So I went to 1.200. Now 1.2000 Posted on first try multiple times. But when in windows It only fixed the BCLK problem 1 time out of all the posts it passed which leads me to believe that the Q code and BCLK are two separate issues..But are somehow related if that makes any sense.

After VCCIO I raised the RAM voltages from 1.5 to 1.51, 1.52, 1.55, 1.6. Non posted, but I did change to Q code to 20 most of the times I played with the RAM voltage.. So I figured its not a directly RAM related problem, like the ram having a hard time running at those speeds (which are factory speeds). After this I dropped my VCCIO to .9 just for fun and it didn't post (surprise!), I then dropped my RAM voltages to 1.48 and raised VCCIO to 1.2 just to see if I could narrow down which setting might be causing the problems...It posted but crashed on entering windows (Stop 0x7F). I then put ram back to 1.5 and raised VCCIO to 1.25 to see if maybe it still wanted more VCCIO. It did not post at these settings, so to see if 1.2 is truly consistent I dropped back to 1.2 and it posted.

I remembered reading that after a certain CPU multiplier that the IMC may need a little boost to run the ram at higher speeds with Ivy Bridge. So I figured Ill drop my Multi and keep my Vcore the same put my VCCIO and RAM to defualt voltage and leave the ram timings and see if that fixes the Q code or BCLK problem. So I dropped to 4.4 did not post. I dropped to 3.9, It did not post. I dropped to 3.5 and it did not post. So I did a hard shutdown to get it to post with the settings I set since it always will, and it did.

Bios settings were BCLK 100, Multi [email protected].26, and 2133mhz 9-11-10-27-2T timings.

When I got into windows to check them they were BCLK 100.5 [email protected] and 1333mhz 9-9-9-24-2T

This is also what leads me to believe that these two problems are separate, but linked. Because of the way they seem to be brought on from the above booting options. But the BCLK problem seems to only happen when I get the Q23 error and have to Manually shut down because a reboot wont post the system. So that's how they are related. I would also like to point out that for a while I could shutdown the computer and the and turn it back with no problems like if I was going to sleep or leaving the house, as long as I didn't try to reset it, the reset was what was triggering it to not post before.. That is no longer the case it seems that now any time I shut it off there is a high probability of the BCLK bug happening or the Q 23 issue. It wont simply just boot into windows correctly anymore.

Sorry for the Great Wall of text, but I'm just trying to be as thorough and informative as I can.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So I'm still getting that strange symptom from 1604 where my settings will change on failed post, and the system refuses to reset (two different symptoms). Occasionally my system wont post when I turn it on with my current OC settings (luck of the draw, it always throws an IMC error, 55 is the main one I see, but its always something IMC related). And then after I manually shut it down and turn it back on it will post. Everything in bios looks the way its supposed to but once I get into windows my settings change to some weird very unstable settings...Its always the same settings and has been since1604. In order to get my true manual set OC I have to manually shut down the system and let it boot into windows and check the settings with cpu-z or similar until they are correct (again luck of the draw). It will tend to throw those post errors until it decides it wants to work.
> 
> I don't know where it is getting these settings from...I do know that this 3770k has a weak IMC. And has never liked running my ram at 2133mhz even on my Vpro/Gen3. It would not post unless I upped my vccio to 1.165 area, and used XMP. If I tried setting RAM Freq/timing's manually it wouldn't post, even though it was the same settings. Never had a problem with my 2600k..
> 
> My current OC settings in bios are as listed everything else is off...eist, CStates, ect all disabled but it shouldn't play a role in this current situation anyways...Everything else is auto. There is another strange bug where once in windows CPU-Z reports my vcore at 1.272, even though its set to 1.26 in bios, but that's not that important right now because it doesn't cause any problems currently.
> 
> Multi = 45
> BCLK = 100
> Vcore = 1.26 (1.272 in windows?)
> RAM SPD = 2133mhz
> RAM Voltage 1.5
> RAM Timings = 9-11-10-27-2
> 
> However when I get into windows with the settings bug this is what CPU-Z tells me..
> 
> Multi = 45
> BCLK = 100.5
> Vcore = 1.304
> RAM SPD = 1333mhz
> RAM Timings = 9-9-9-24-2
> 
> These settings are extremely unstable and render the computer into pretty much useless other then browsing the internet. Any game I try to launch crashes immediately. What I want to know is where these settings are coming from and why it is manually setting them.


I didn't have that exact problem, but allot of my settings in windows were changing on their own. Fan speeds mainly, my top fan kept getting disabled. I updated to 1707 and problem is solved. I have read allot of bad concerning to 1604, I don't think anyone had good luck with it.


----------



## dekciW

Unfortunately I am on 1707 the problems I'm having carried over from 1604...


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Unfortunately I am on 1707 the problems I'm having carried over from 1604...


Does those problems only affect the Formula board?


----------



## dekciW

Not sure I think its something specific to my current setup itself and not something wide spread. My guess actually is that there was a setting that was added somewhere between 0804-1707 that I'm overlooking in my hunt for answers I managed to stumble across some very nice write ups about the Maximus boards bios options over at the asus forums. Not sure If I can post links or not..(0804 was on the board when I got it and never gave me any problems).


----------



## tecuarenta

Yesterday I saw a bent fin in my socket. Got code 55 when trying to boot. Ram dimms where just OK as I tested them in another computer. Today I managed to unbend it and entered bios without any error code. Did I just have a lot of luck to bend a pin related to B1-B2 slots? Just wanted to share my experience and encourage people.
Now I am happy again!


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Not sure I think its something specific to my current setup itself and not something wide spread. My guess actually is that there was a setting that was added somewhere between 0804-1707 that I'm overlooking in my hunt for answers I managed to stumble across some very nice write ups about the Maximus boards bios options over at the asus forums. Not sure If I can post links or not..(0804 was on the board when I got it and never gave me any problems).


You can always PM me, I'm also UltraNEO on the ROG forums.


----------



## dekciW

Well just for funzys I dropped my frequency's to 1866 99924 on the RAM. Posted on the reboot and went right into windows no BCLK/Vcore/RAM timings/Freq problems. So it is something to do with running at 2133. And I'm still pointing at a weak IMC on the CPU. I never had any problems running my 2600k @ 4.7 with these timings.

EDIT**It would seem that I still cant pass the windows assessment tool, wondering if its related to my cfx.


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Does those problems only affect the Formula board?


I have MVF board too but i don't have kind problem. maybe bent pin in soket?


----------



## dekciW

There was several when I first tested the board with my 2600k, it was giving Q code 55 with any RAM installed. I bent them back and posted fine at the persons house who I was buying the board from. When I got it home I put my 3770k in and it was giving me Q Code 55 if I had the A2B2 slots filled. Removed CPU and found 1 more bent pin in the corner which happened when I installed the CPU because I checked for any before I installed, after bending that one back It posted just fine.

Mind you Ive been having this 3770k/Ram frequency problem since my Old Z68 board (which has a ton of problems on its own...) so again that leads me to believe it is the processor IMC. I'm thinking about putting my 2600k in this board and getting rid of this 3770k and getting another If I cant resolve this issue.


----------



## MsNikita

Oh I love shiny new things...

Today I finally received a replacement Maximus V Gene.
Hopefully this time the sound section actually works instead of crackle. lol











Weirdly, there's nothing enclosed in the packaging as to what to do with the original.
Oh well, guess I'll call that a spare aye?









Ok.. Now to join this club twice


----------



## ANDMYGUN

^^







I hope you don't have problems with this board, mine has been perfect


----------



## dekciW

So new update apparently I cant pass the assessment tool @1866 or 1600 let alone 2133. But at 1333 It passes. So its definitely something to do with the RAM or the IMC. Guess I should go post in the Ivy threads now eh??


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't have problems with this board, mine has been perfect


The actual board works fine.. It's pretty stable and over clocks well. In fact the only time you'll encounter issues is when you're about to play games, play media files or attempt to watch youtube; there nothing but static from all the outputs. Weird.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So new update apparently I cant pass the assessment tool @1866 or 1600 let alone 2133. But at 1333 It passes. So its definitely something to do with the RAM or the IMC. Guess I should go post in the Ivy threads now eh??


Try borrowing someone else's RAM for further testing.. If your problems subside, then you know you got duff module(s).


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Alright, a few months back some of you guys helped me out when I was overclocking and everything went horribly wrong, since then I haven't really touched it, but yesterday after getting my butt handled playing Planetside 2 I thought I should at least try getting 4.2Ghz and... I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2Ghz @1.31v getting 65-70C with prime but I usually don't hit over 45-55C when gaming. Idle is about 25-30C
> 
> Using this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


i was doing 1.00 Volts at 4.2 GHz with prime and gaming too


----------



## An4rchyZ

Hey I gotta question for all. I got this MVE board its pretty sweet except for the glitched bios.

I have had 2 processors in this system: 1 in i7 which couldnt stable oc on anything and 1 i5 which cant get past 4.5 without over 1.5v. In terms of cooling I have a TEC subzero cooling solution.

My guess:
I may have bent a pin in the board, but it still boots so is that even a possibility?

I have ****ty processor luck

Should I RMA or what cuz this is really annoying considering all the money I put into OC.


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> i was doing 1.00 Volts at 4.2 GHz with prime and gaming too


same with me bro. i have core i5 3570k need 1.00 volts for 4.2ghz. but to 4.5ghz must 1.295 volt to stable


----------



## dekciW

I just ran a memtest on each indivudal stick by disabling dimms. All passed at the 2133 9-11-10-27. So I doubt it is the RAM. And its most likely just a wimpy IMC.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Sorry for the Great Wall of text, but I'm just trying to be as thorough and informative as I can.


No worries about information, better too much information. "same issues as bios 1604" Gave almost none

Ok I am sure this has nothing at all with bios or motherboard.
the problem is either as you said IMC or ram. Qcode in the 20-29 range is all related to memory

you never mentioned using memtest to eliminate ram.
you mentioned having a spare CPU to eliminate IMC which what I would do if you passed memtest.

Good luck on this be sure to post your findings


----------



## Rob Dylemma

Here is my baby !









Spec:

Intel i7 3770k @ 4.6GHZ
ASUS MAximus V Formula ThunderFx Motherboard
16GB Corsair Vengaence 2133
2 x GTX670 (ASUS Direct CU II)
Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD
Corsair Force GS 360GB SSD
1Tb Western Digital Black 64Mb Cache
Blu-Ray Writer
NZXT Switch 810 case
Cpu Cooling - Corsair H100
GPU Cooling - Corsair H60's
1000W OCZ Fatality Series PSU

Pictures


----------



## MsNikita

Yay! Second chip has arrived







Just thought you'd like to know









Proof:


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Yay! Second chip has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought you'd like to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof:


Nice. I wonder if I should move from my 2600k to a 3770k since I'm planning on staying with Z77 for at least the next 3 to 4 years.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Nice. I wonder if I should move from my 2600k to a 3770k since I'm planning on staying with Z77 for at least the next 3 to 4 years.


Haswell is around the corner but it's gonna be 5-9% more costly and only for 9-13% performance boost. Up to you at the end of the day.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Haswell is around the corner but it's gonna be 5-9% more costly and only for 9-13% performance boost. Up to you at the end of the day.


I'm not planning on a Haswell build. I just moved over from Z68 like last month, hence, why I was just contemplating if I should also move to a 3770k since I won't be looking into build anything semi-beastly for the next 3 to 4 years.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I'm not planning on a Haswell build. I just moved over from Z68 like last month, hence, why I was just contemplating if I should also move to a 3770k since I won't be looking into build anything semi-beastly for the next 3 to 4 years.


If i was in your situation and gaming is all I did. I would simply over clock that 2600k and be happy for a while. Only advantage of upgrading to Ivy Bridge is for PCIe 3.0 support.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> If i was in your situation and gaming is all I did. I would simply over clock that 2600k and be happy for a while. Only advantage of upgrading to Ivy Bridge is for PCIe 3.0 support.


I did have this clocked 24/7 at 4.2 and then for bench at 4.5, but haven't OC since I moved over to this board. I might just end up OCing again and just leave it be. Should just grab another HD 7870 or some more RAM.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Nice chip! Wish i had got one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well getting a 3570k for another build soon. If it has clocks better i'll likely swap it with my 3770k. You have a good candidate for delid


Mine does 4.5 at 2.3 Volts and is prime 95 stable 24hr+... Default voltages are also very relative... I have in some instances reduced the default voltages substantially for a stable and cooler overclock.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Nice. I wonder if I should move from my 2600k to a 3770k since I'm planning on staying with Z77 for at least the next 3 to 4 years.


It's not worth it really... 2600K overclocks better and runs cooler... I have both chips.


----------



## KingTurboFox

Let me in


----------



## Buehlar

Upgraded with EK blocks for the rebuild







I love this board...


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Upgraded with EK blocks for the rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this board...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Hey I really like what you have done with those little heat sinks. Might have to consider doing something like that myself as I'm going to use the black variant of that water block on my build.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Upgraded with EK blocks for the rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this board...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Definite looks great!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Hey I really like what you have done with those little heat sinks. Might have to consider doing something like that myself as I'm going to use the black variant of that water block on my build.


Thanks, I used these Koolance VGA heat sinks. You'll have to file the corner one down a little to fit properly. Also keep in mind that you'll have zero tolerance between the bracket for EK Spremacy CPU block and the heat sinks so you need to play with them a little before you permanently stick them on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Definite looks great!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTurboFox*
> 
> Let me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club


----------



## Branish

Can I join?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You may







Welcome to the club.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.


Awesome! Thanks. Best board I've ever owned to date.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I'm not planning on a Haswell build. I just moved over from Z68 like last month, hence, why I was just contemplating if I should also move to a 3770k since I won't be looking into build anything semi-beastly for the next 3 to 4 years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> If i was in your situation and gaming is all I did. I would simply over clock that 2600k and be happy for a while. Only advantage of upgrading to Ivy Bridge is for PCIe 3.0 support.


I see the first reviews are out already the main advantage will be an Integrated Voltage controller and BLCK dividers to keep PCIe and DMI frequencies in spec. Also a Multipliers of up to 80
But of a cost of a new socket LGA1150

I own a 2500k and 3570k
2500k OC easier I have no plans to change chip in my main rig for a 3570k and I own it
you will only notice bench marks day to day, well not worth it


----------



## SabreenRZ

Well here's my CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779089

And a picture of my board: 

Thinking about switching to a Formula soon, let's see how it goes. For now, this baby does everything I want it to and more


----------



## MsNikita

Hey... I'm discovering something rather odd, possibly interesting.
I think most of us had previously assumed a bad chip was simply due to the silicon lottery and we're unfortunate but what if it's the main-board had a role to play too??

You may know I recently acquired a replacement MVG, both in working condition then several days later a second i7-3770k.

Initially I've tested the new processor (#3244*D194*) on the new board to see were they working.. then a little overclock. Originally thought the new chip wasn't as good. as it required 4.7Ghz @ 1.350v for it to be stable and reducing the vCore to anything less would cause the system to do a memory dump before restarting. Then I swapped out the mainboard with the machine it's meant to replace and tried to over clock my processor again. What's interesting is my first processor (#3244*C474*) would clock to 4.7ghz @ 1.30v but on the new motherboard it requires 4.7Ghz @ 1.350v and reducing the vCore to anything less would cause the system to do a memory dump before restarting. Hmm.. Coincidence??

What I haven't tried is the new processor (#3244*D194*) on the old board.. Think I'm gonna try that next.

Dunno who else has tried this.. would be interesting in your results!!
So, who else here has two chips and two motherboard of the same spec??


----------



## 1keny1

Any of you guys have any of these issues ? My board has been used for benching and has worked flawlessly until yesterday when I got it back out of its box and tried to boot with random post codes ranging from 7f. 32, ae, there seems to be no pattern with 32 being the most prominent, at first I thought it was Vaseline in the socket so i put it through the dishwasher and it still gives up the same errors, I have done flashback and still no joy, but strangely once in maybe 20 boot attempts it posts and the bios is not assigning default values, most things set on manual and turbo on 46 etc etc, there's no bent pins, but its going in the bin if this is as good as it gets, there's no chance of RMA as its conformal coated on the back. Any more ideas before I trash it ?

BTW I have a MVG


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabreenRZ*
> 
> Well here's my CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779089
> 
> And a picture of my board:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about switching to a Formula soon, let's see how it goes. For now, this baby does everything I want it to and more


Welcome to the club


----------



## Triggagnomic

Here's my picture:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779382

I love this little board! This is my first M-ATX board and I wake up everyday smiling!


----------



## 1keny1

Didn't realise this was a validation club, I thought it was a general MVG thread, my bad . Here's my validation anyway

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616939


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keny1*
> 
> Didn't realise this was a validation club, I thought it was a general MVG thread, my bad . Here's my validation anyway
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616939


Most "clubs" need validations, it's sure proof. Welcome to the club house.


----------



## 1keny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Most "clubs" need validations, it's sure proof. Welcome to the club house.


Ok cool








Where's the bar at in this clubhouse


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keny1*
> 
> Any of you guys have any of these issues ? My board has been used for benching and has worked flawlessly until yesterday when I got it back out of its box and tried to boot with random post codes ranging from 7f. 32, ae, there seems to be no pattern with 32 being the most prominent, at first I thought it was Vaseline in the socket so i put it through the dishwasher and it still gives up the same errors, I have done flashback and still no joy, but strangely once in maybe 20 boot attempts it posts and the bios is not assigning default values, most things set on manual and turbo on 46 etc etc, there's no bent pins, but its going in the bin if this is as good as it gets, there's no chance of RMA as its conformal coated on the back. Any more ideas before I trash it ?
> 
> BTW I have a MVG


have u check your socket pin?


----------



## 1keny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> have u check your socket pin?


Yeah there fine.... Thing is it was working fine when I put it away, and now its just not playing at all, I left the CPU on the socket when I put it away so the pins won't have got damaged anyway, sometimes it won't even turn on, I think its gave up tbh, I just wish I knew why as I never stressed it last time I used it as I was on ambient and just testing gpu's ????


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keny1*
> 
> Didn't realise this was a validation club, I thought it was a general MVG thread, my bad . Here's my validation anyway
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616939


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keny1*
> 
> Ok cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the bar at in this clubhouse


You got 1 step done all you need to do now is upload a picture of your motherboard









The bar will have to wait


----------



## 1keny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You got 1 step done all you need to do now is upload a picture of your motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bar will have to wait


Before dishwasher









After dishwasher









Now where's the bar


----------



## MsNikita

Can't tell the difference...


----------



## 1keny1

If you zoom in you can see the top one is covered in Vaseline, great for keeping moisture out, not so much for ease of handling


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Hey... I'm discovering something rather odd, possibly interesting.
> I think most of us had previously assumed a bad chip was simply due to the silicon lottery and we're unfortunate but what if it's the main-board had a role to play too??
> 
> You may know I recently acquired a replacement MVG, both in working condition then several days later a second i7-3770k.
> 
> Initially I've tested the new processor (#3244*D194*) on the new board to see were they working.. then a little overclock. Originally thought the new chip wasn't as good. as it required 4.7Ghz @ 1.350v for it to be stable and reducing the vCore to anything less would cause the system to do a memory dump before restarting. Then I swapped out the mainboard with the machine it's meant to replace and tried to over clock my processor again. What's interesting is my first processor (#3244*C474*) would clock to 4.7ghz @ 1.30v but on the new motherboard it requires 4.7Ghz @ 1.350v and reducing the vCore to anything less would cause the system to do a memory dump before restarting. Hmm.. Coincidence??
> 
> What I haven't tried is the new processor (#3244*D194*) on the old board.. Think I'm gonna try that next.
> 
> Dunno who else has tried this.. would be interesting in your results!!
> So, who else here has two chips and two motherboard of the same spec??


I noticed this too but it was with the initial bios release 0256 took less voltage to OC my 2500k @ 4.7 than any other Bios 1.46v vs 1.42v


----------



## Seastar

An Asus Maximus V Formula here

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779597


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keny1*
> 
> If you zoom in you can see the top one is covered in Vaseline, great for keeping moisture out, not so much for ease of handling


where i can't see the difference too????


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> where i can't see the difference too????


Get an IPS or PLS monitor the difference is crystal clear


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Get an IPS or PLS monitor the difference is crystal clear


hohoho, i can't afford that a least for next year. now i must prepare for my weeding bro


----------



## 1keny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> hohoho, i can't afford that a least for next year. now i must prepare for my weeding bro


I don't have no fancy monitor (regular LCD) and its easily noticeable, for starters the top one has a shine of the Vaseline without zooming in


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keny1*
> 
> I don't have no fancy monitor (regular LCD) and its easily noticeable, for starters the top one has a shine of the Vaseline without zooming in


oo shining part in your mobo ya? see that now


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keny1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before dishwasher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dishwasher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where's the bar


Dishwashing your motherboard? Now that's something I don't have the guts to try







Welcome to the club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seastar*
> 
> An Asus Maximus V Formula here
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779597


Please post a picture of your motherboard and I'll have you added to the club.


----------



## InCoGnIt0

Has anyone here replaced the red LEDs on the motherboard with any other color LED ?? I'm trying to stay with the blue theme but I love this asus maximus v formula board with my 3770K.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Can't tell the difference...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> where i can't see the difference too????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Get an IPS or PLS monitor the difference is crystal clear


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> hohoho, i can't afford that a least for next year. now i must prepare for my weeding bro


I have a IPS panel and I couldn't tell the different either. I'm assuming your talking about the shininess.


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I have a IPS panel and I couldn't tell the different either. I'm assuming your talking about the shininess.


i feel same bro until i saw shinning stuff in first one photo


----------



## 1keny1

OMG you guys must be blind, I'm using a mobile phone at the moment and I can tell the difference easily, press ctrl and + if you can't see very well and zoom on the image, its like night and day to me.

The dirty board is Totaly covered in Vaseline all over .


----------



## feznz

ROFL









did I say get an IPS panel I was meant to say got to the optometrists so you can see your TN panel


----------



## Warrel85

Hello guys! I want to share my experience with you and maybe you could help me. I've been heavily using computers for work and pleasure almost my entire life but only recently I decided to build my first complete rig. After I did my research, I picked up all the parts, put them all together and everything went great. Installed a few programs and games and everything run perfectly.

Last week I decided to make my first overclocking attempt after making my research in OCN, ROG and other forums. I set Loadline Calibration to Extreme, disabled EIST and start manualy making baby steps with core frequency, core voltage and testing with AIDA64. I managed to take it to 4.4 GHz on 1.200 V. I run AIDA64 for 15 hours with no problem and nice temperatures. Although I could take it higher, it seemed a nice 24/7 overclock.

Everything was great untill I decided to fire up Far Cry 3. It crashed after 5-10 minutes. Just the game crashed, not the system. Same thing with Hitman Absolution and Crysis 2. I deleted and reinstalled my latest GPU drivers but nothing changed.

Finally I went to the BIOS and loaded the Optimized Defaults. I fired up my my games again and everything was fine. I played for hours without any problem.

Note that my GTX 670 run the whole time at stock (1058 MHz) and the ram at Intel stock (1333 MHz). Even when I set to my to XMP (1866 MHz) it didn't effect the crashes.

Is there anything I'm missing? Are there any settings in my MVF Bios that I should/shouldn't change?
Any help will be really appreciated!! Thanx in advance.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrel85*
> 
> Hello guys! I want to share my experience with you and maybe you could help me. I've been heavily using computers for work and pleasure almost my entire life but only recently I decided to build my first complete rig. After I did my research, I picked up all the parts, put them all together and everything went great. Installed a few programs and games and everything run perfectly.
> 
> Last week I decided to make my first overclocking attempt after making my research in OCN, ROG and other forums. I set Loadline Calibration to Extreme, disabled EIST and start manualy making baby steps with core frequency, core voltage and testing with AIDA64. I managed to take it to 4.4 GHz on 1.200 V. I run AIDA64 for 15 hours with no problem and nice temperatures. Although I could take it higher, it seemed a nice 24/7 overclock.
> 
> Everything was great untill I decided to fire up Far Cry 3. It crashed after 5-10 minutes. Just the game crashed, not the system. Same thing with Hitman Absolution and Crysis 2. I deleted and reinstalled my latest GPU drivers but nothing changed.
> 
> Finally I went to the BIOS and loaded the Optimized Defaults. I fired up my my games again and everything was fine. I played for hours without any problem.
> 
> Note that my GTX 670 run the whole time at stock (1058 MHz) and the ram at Intel stock (1333 MHz). Even when I set to my to XMP (1866 MHz) it didn't effect the crashes.
> 
> Is there anything I'm missing? Are there any settings in my MVF Bios that I should/shouldn't change?
> Any help will be really appreciated!! Thanx in advance.


LLC should be Ultra not Extreme in my opinion. There may be a few settings you are missing. Please read through the first post of the thread below and it will give you all the bios settings you need. Make sure you are on the newest bios first, 1707. Any questions you have about ocing your chip you can ask in the thread and someone will help you. Get your chip oc stable and set for 24/7 before ocing the gpu or ram.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## Warrel85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> LLC should be Ultra not Extreme in my opinion. There may be a few settings you are missing. Please read through the first post of the thread below and it will give you all the bios settings you need. Make sure you are on the newest bios first, 1707. Any questions you have about ocing your chip you can ask in the thread and someone will help you. Get your chip oc stable and set for 24/7 before ocing the gpu or ram.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


I've already updated the bios and I will definitely check everything from scratch. Thanx a lot for your advises!!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrel85*
> 
> I've already updated the bios and I will definitely check everything from scratch. Thanx a lot for your advises!!


They are exceptional good voltages for your OC.
I believe it is an example of an almost stable OC, I have had the same before stable with Prime blend but in other situations it is not stable.
That's why I never say I got a stable OC till 2-3 weeks of using your OC.
LLC I use "high" setting purely to give good idle volts as well as load voltage. there is no problem using a higher setting but it will come at a sacrifice of higher idle voltage.
But it looks like you are almost there,







personally I would bump the Vcore up a notch but it is all trial and error to what suits your chip and motherboard as they all not created equally so what works for 1 identical setup will not work with another.

Edit
You never said you were using offset or manual for Vcore
I have always used offset


----------



## tw33k

I want to check the voltages on my Formula with a DMM but I'm hesitant. The points on the board are tricky to get to and I'm worried that I might miss trying to make contact. What would happen if I did miss and touched something on the board other than the voltage check points? Could I do any damage to the board or the DMM?


----------



## KingTurboFox

?????? anyone out there?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTurboFox*
> 
> ?????? anyone out there?


I added you to the club 3 days ago.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/2670#post_19806567


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrel85*
> 
> I've already updated the bios and I will definitely check everything from scratch. Thanx a lot for your advises!!


I hope you get your system stable. I find I just run Far Cry 3 or Tomb Raider now to see if my system is stable as I would be stable running Prime for 8+ hours but then have my system crash playing either one of those games. It might not be the best way to see if the system is stable but when those games don't crash on me I never seem to experience any system crashes when running other programs/doing other tasks.


----------



## feznz

I have a problem with my Wi-Fi module I have internet connection though the Wi-Fi card.
But in the notification area it shows no signal but it says I have a connection.
The antenna are plugged in and I have checked the wires plugged onto the PCB and re installed the driver from Asus website..
and also reset router.
the unusual part is that I will show 5bars of signal strength for 10-20seconds if I turn off adapter and back on

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Warrel85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> They are exceptional good voltages for your OC.
> I believe it is an example of an almost stable OC, I have had the same before stable with Prime blend but in other situations it is not stable.
> That's why I never say I got a stable OC till 2-3 weeks of using your OC.
> LLC I use "high" setting purely to give good idle volts as well as load voltage. there is no problem using a higher setting but it will come at a sacrifice of higher idle voltage.
> But it looks like you are almost there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally I would bump the Vcore up a notch but it is all trial and error to what suits your chip and motherboard as they all not created equally so what works for 1 identical setup will not work with another.
> 
> Edit
> You never said you were using offset or manual for Vcore
> I have always used offset


I used manual for Vcore. Maybe I didn't express myself correctly but I put 1.200 Vcore in the BIOS but CPUZ showed 1.272 on 100% load (probably because LLC was set to Extreme).

Anyway, I started all over using http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards and everything seems good so far. I reached 4.4 with 1.260 Vcore (CPUZ shows 1.264 to 1.272) and I let Prime run for 1 hour with no problems and the games run smoothly. This looks good for 24/7 overclock but I will be sure as soon as run a 12hour test on Prime.

As I am new to the "sport" I try to learn as much as I can from everybody and every advise is welcome. Thanx!!!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Will these fulfill my requirements to join?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrel85*
> 
> I used manual for Vcore. Maybe I didn't express myself correctly but I put 1.200 Vcore in the BIOS but CPUZ showed 1.272 on 100% load (probably because LLC was set to Extreme).
> 
> Anyway, I started all over using http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards and everything seems good so far. I reached 4.4 with 1.260 Vcore (CPUZ shows 1.264 to 1.272) and I let Prime run for 1 hour with no problems and the games run smoothly. This looks good for 24/7 overclock but I will be sure as soon as run a 12hour test on Prime.
> 
> As I am new to the "sport" I try to learn as much as I can from everybody and every advise is welcome. Thanx!!!


awesome job







I am jealous of your chip

just for 24/7 the reason I use offset mode for Vcore is at idle my voltage will drop to 1.128v
Sometimes a huge Vcore voltage drop can cause instability issues I have to use 1.46v for 4.7Ghzon my 2500k. A huge drop and high voltage I know
I have been able to boot at 5Ghz and validate but it is a very average chip.
my other rig 3570k will idle @ 1.04v and load is 1.34v @ 4.5Ghz
Just the way I like to 24/7 OC


----------



## Warrel85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> awesome job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous of your chip
> 
> just for 24/7 the reason I use offset mode for Vcore is at idle my voltage will drop to 1.128v
> Sometimes a huge Vcore voltage drop can cause instability issues I have to use 1.46v for 4.7Ghzon my 2500k. A huge drop and high voltage I know
> I have been able to boot at 5Ghz and validate but it is a very average chip.
> my other rig 3570k will idle @ 1.04v and load is 1.34v @ 4.5Ghz
> Just the way I like to 24/7 OC


Offset mode seems nice for 24/7 if you don't want to feed your chip constantly with high volts. I will definitely check it out as soon as make sure that my system is rock solid on manual.

As far as I know, with Sandy you can get away with higher volts assuming your temps are ok. But for your your 3570k 1.34v for 4.5 GHz seems a lot. Don't know what to say!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will these fulfill my requirements to join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry I took so long, ran into an issue with my internet. Anyways everything looks fine, welcome to the club


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Sorry I took so long, ran into an issue with my internet. Anyways everything looks fine, welcome to the club


Its okay. And thanks!


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone have a sound card connected to their bottom PCIE-X1 slot on the Maximus V Formula? I have some stability issues when connecting my Creative Z to that slot.

Edit: To clarify, the stability issues are of the sound card not the system.


----------



## Himea

i have the Maximus V Extreme and it only have one PCIE-X1 and i don't have a problem either with 1 card or sli


----------



## kid781

i have the Maximus V formula and i use soundcard Creative soundblaster Xi-Fi fatality pro in PCIE-X1 . i don't have problem too. maybe driver creative not stable?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> i have the Maximus V formula and i use soundcard Creative soundblaster Xi-Fi fatality pro in PCIE-X1 . i don't have problem too. maybe driver creative not stable?


Yeah, everything works fine with the PCIE-X4 slot but when I put the card to the bottom X1 slot sometimes the control panel decides not to open. I need to restart then all is well. I have not tried using the other X1 slot.


----------



## BenchAndGames

In my Formula I have a Creative SoundBlaster Recon3D in PCI-E 4X !!! Everything works fine !!!
And in my old Fatal1ty Asrock Z77 had in PCI-E 16X !!! xDD And no problems !!!


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't have problems with this board, mine has been perfect


Damn it. Someone spoke too soon









Well... Looks like I'm keeping the old board without a working sound circuit till i'm able to find a suitable replacement.
The new replacement board is less stable at 4.7Ghz; had more than a dozen BOSD in the last few hours of testing.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Damn it. Someone spoke too soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Looks like I'm keeping the old board without a working sound circuit till i'm able to find a suitable replacement.
> The new replacement board is less stable at 4.7Ghz; had more than a dozen BOSD in the last few hours of testing.


I'm sorry to hear that, have you tried different bios drivers?


----------



## KaiotEch

Hey all! Please help I'm angry for my V Gene mobo. I have the latest BIOS(1707) and I use SSD, 2 HDDs, ODD:



1: 500GB
2: ODD
3: SSD
4: 2TB



And my problem is I see this in Windows7 X64 SP1:



I was installed the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver Software V11.1.0.1006 driver but didn't change.

Show this the Computer Management panel:



What is the ATA? This mobo only has SATA.

Please help me. What is the problem with? Thank you!


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keny1*
> 
> The dirty board is Totaly covered in Vaseline all over .


That dirty little board...

I'm not even going to ask how it got Vaseline all over it. Don't wanna know...


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> What is the ATA? This mobo only has SATA.
> 
> Please help me. What is the problem with? Thank you!


SATA = Serial ATA

It's still an ATA controller, just serialized rather than parallel (PATA).


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, have you tried different bios drivers?


Yep.. I even flash the bios a few times with various versions, did completely new installs on anoither drive and still the same. BSOD.
The replacement board been returned now and another one is on it's way..









My original board isn't so bad, so long as sound isn't something you require... Kinda awkward for me considering this is my gaming rig!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Yep.. I even flash the bios a few times with various versions, did completely new installs on anoither drive and still the same. BSOD.
> The replacement board been returned now and another one is on it's way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original board isn't so bad, so long as sound isn't something you require... Kinda awkward for me considering this is my gaming rig!


Go with a USB DAC and never look back... you'll wonder why you bothered with sound cards in the first place. Yes some of them are really expensive, but there are decent options at no more than a high-end sound card, and you can always use it with anything. It's especially nice if you have a laptop and a desktop and you want great sound from both.


----------



## Dzuks

RMAed my MVE for the sound issue I was having and received a replacement board... All is right with the world again...


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Go with a USB DAC and never look back... you'll wonder why you bothered with sound cards in the first place. Yes some of them are really expensive, but there are decent options at no more than a high-end sound card, and you can always use it with anything. It's especially nice if you have a laptop and a desktop and you want great sound from both.


Thank you for the advice.

Well folks yet another replacement board arrived today, after lunch...



Oh dear lawd. I'm dunno do I laugh or cry! ...Think I'll just keep this and buy another!








If there's a re-seller ranks / order picker score chart, my supplier would fail on all accounts.


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> Well folks yet another replacement board arrived today, after lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear lawd. I'm dunno do I laugh or cry! ...Think I'll just keep this and buy another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a re-seller ranks / order picker score chart, my supplier would fail on all accounts.


hmmm? it's that rampage IV Gene? not maximus V gene?


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> hmmm? it's that rampage IV Gene? not maximus V gene?


Yep... They screwed up!


----------



## kid781

how can?


----------



## kid781

too bad u can't use that. before u buy processor LGA 2011 bro


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> too bad u can't use that. before u buy processor LGA 2011 bro


I have a 2011 system already.. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3680427


----------



## kid781

oooo great bro:thumb: realy realy high end bro


----------



## Himea

=O


----------



## ChaosAD

After changing bios from 1408 to 1707 i need much more vcore for the same cpu speed. Anyone eslse expirience this? I m rolling back to 1408 i guess


----------



## -Nub-

Here's mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2792708


----------



## -Nub-

Here's a little bit better pic of the board.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> After changing bios from 1408 to 1707 i need much more vcore for the same cpu speed. Anyone eslse expirience this? I m rolling back to 1408 i guess


Changing bios should not alter the vCore needed to stabilize your chip by any significant amount. A notch or two in either direction maybe but when you say "much more" that sounds like something else might be wrong.

I supposed the only way to know is flash both a few times and double checking that every bios setting matches perfectly to confirm that there is, indeed, a change in vCore needed. If you only have done it once, and since you could not use a saved profile you would have had to type in every settings manually, I would check to see if one of your settings is off.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Hey, I just installed a maximus v gene and I have a question about the probelt DMM measure points. The manual doesnt really have any details about how to test volts at these points but it seems pretty self explanatory and I just wanted to double check. The points go: GND, PCH, PLL, IO, SA, DRAM, IGPU, CPU, GND. I assume you touch the positive to whatever youre trying to test then ground to ground, does it matter which one? Also, DC or AC, kinda new at this? Any clarification would be helpful.


----------



## -Nub-

Does anybody else utilize the thermo fusion? It keeps my board nice and cool!


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> Does anybody else utilize the thermo fusion? It keeps my board nice and cool!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Getting rid of it and replacing with the EK M5F Kit myself. would have kept it if it had G1/4 holes rather than the barbs it has


----------



## -Nub-

I wish it had g14 as well because I wanted to run 1/2 inch tubing but it cools just fine with 3/8.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yep, tubing size has next to nothing to do with cooling capacity at all... there are many incredible rigs with tons of hardware that are extremely well cooled using *3/8" OD* copper tubing or acrylic tubing...









After all, the amount of restriction in a loop is essentially defined by a single component - usually the CPU block or GPU block. That's why (contrary to popular opinion prior to his testing) you can add literally dozens of 90 degree fittings to a loop before they cost you even 1C of cooling performance.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2792708


Welcome to the club! Took a bit longer as I'm quite addicted to Neverwinter right now


----------



## KingTurboFox

TYVM, sorry I didn't see it


----------



## Fatchicken

I'm about to buy a Maximus V Extreme to fit my SLI setup ( 2x Gtx680 ,Triple slot each).
The pci lanes on my current mobo are too close to eachother and the cards can't dispose of the heat.

Since this board has more pci-lanes i hope i can fit them both and still have a least 1 slot in between for some airflow.



So obviously, the first card goes into slot 1,
2A wont fit,
2B will give me the same problem as my current mobo,

That means the second card will have to go into slot 3, but will that give me any performance loss?

, its all pretty confusing to me


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatchicken*
> 
> I'm about to buy a Maximus V Extreme to fit my SLI setup ( 2x Gtx680 ,Triple slot each).
> The pci lanes on my current mobo are too close to eachother and the cards can't dispose of the heat.
> 
> Since this board has more pci-lanes i hope i can fit them both and still have a least 1 slot in between for some airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> So obviously, the first card goes into slot 1,
> 2A wont fit,
> 2B will give me the same problem as my current mobo,
> 
> That means the second card will have to go into slot 3, but will that give me any performance loss?
> 
> , its all pretty confusing to me


Correct me if I'm wrong but the performance loss between x16 and x8 is pretty minimal. So you should be fine.

You could also consider something like this:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114024


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the performance loss between x16 and x8 is pretty minimal. So you should be fine.


It is.







Especially for PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for PCI-E 3.0.


Not quite, we are talking 1-2fps.
I know its a 7970 but the bandwidth should still be relevent:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5458/the-radeon-hd-7970-reprise-pcie-bandwidth-overclocking-and-msaa


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatchicken*
> 
> I'm about to buy a Maximus V Extreme to fit my SLI setup ( 2x Gtx680 ,Triple slot each).
> The pci lanes on my current mobo are too close to eachother and the cards can't dispose of the heat.
> 
> Since this board has more pci-lanes i hope i can fit them both and still have a least 1 slot in between for some airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> So obviously, the first card goes into slot 1,
> 2A wont fit,
> 2B will give me the same problem as my current mobo,
> 
> That means the second card will have to go into slot 3, but will that give me any performance loss?
> 
> , its all pretty confusing to me


As others have said, performance loss will be minimal, and this is somewhat close to what it will look like.....


Cable management is a little sloppy, it's a work in progress....


----------



## Fatchicken

Thanks for the replies, just ordered the board.
This is actually going to work







, i kinda regret getting triple slot cards though.


----------



## Thetbrett

I have a MVF running 1604. I have no issues at all, so is it worthwhile getting 1707? I try to live by the "if it 'aint broke" rule.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I have a MVF running 1604. I have no issues at all, so is it worthwhile getting 1707? I try to live by the "if it 'aint broke" rule.


In my opinion, it is definitely worth it. There is a well known bug in 1604 where bios settings changes would not carry through, and I experienced a few other unexplained abnormalities. I have been using 1707 since it came out without any problems.

If you are not having any problems at all, and don't change anything in bios you can most likely stay on 1604, but I wouldn't recommend it. With a properly renamed bios file on a fat32 usb it only takes a few minutes to flash the new one with the flashback button. I always have screen shots of my bios pages so it doesn't take long to enter in my settings again.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatchicken*
> 
> I'm about to buy a Maximus V Extreme to fit my SLI setup ( 2x Gtx680 ,Triple slot each).
> The pci lanes on my current mobo are too close to eachother and the cards can't dispose of the heat.
> 
> Since this board has more pci-lanes i hope i can fit them both and still have a least 1 slot in between for some airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> So obviously, the first card goes into slot 1,
> 2A wont fit,
> 2B will give me the same problem as my current mobo,
> 
> That means the second card will have to go into slot 3, but will that give me any performance loss?
> 
> , its all pretty confusing to me


You should be fine. I had my 680s that same way on my MVE until both cards went under water. I barely noticed any performance difference at all.



I seriously need to delid this cpu.


----------



## Himea

i Decided to open the case and clean it up and took advantage to take some pictures =p now i can join the club


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> I seriously need to delid this cpu.


1.2 for 4.5 and 82c, yep, looks like a perfect candidate to me. I didn't have any trouble with a razor for my two, but the vise and hammer method looks pretty straightforward.


----------



## Fatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 1.2 for 4.5 and 82c, yep, looks like a perfect candidate to me. I didn't have any trouble with a razor for my two, but the vise and hammer method looks pretty straightforward.


I tried this on my 3570K , i tried the razor method but i gave up after trying for 10 minutes without any result, the glue seems way to hard.
Any advice on it?


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatchicken*
> 
> I tried this on my 3570K , i tried the razor method but i gave up after trying for 10 minutes without any result, the glue seems way to hard.
> Any advice on it?


You could give lapping it a go. Should help you out a little with temps while still voiding your warranty but less risk of bricking it.


----------



## Fatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> You could give lapping it a go. Should help you out a little with temps while still voiding your warranty but less risk of bricking it.


I'm not afraid of breaking the cpu, if so i'll buy an i7 to replace it.
Its just that it doesn't seem possible to get it open, and even though im sure lapping will give some improvement, it will never be as much delidding (is that even a word).


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatchicken*
> 
> I'm not afraid of breaking the cpu, if so i'll buy an i7 to replace it.
> Its just that it doesn't seem possible to get it open, and even though im sure lapping will give some improvement, it will never be as much delidding (is that even a word).


Yep I added "delidding" to my user dictionary, we have made it a new word now. You tried razor and vise/hammer? What exactly happened when you tried either?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> You could give lapping it a go. Should help you out a little with temps while still voiding your warranty but less risk of bricking it.


While technically true, actually lapping it the only _guaranteed_ way to void the warranty - it's not like they pull the IHS to determine if the glue is the original or not. So while there is definitely less risk of bricking the CPU - lapping is clearly visible to anyone looking at the external casing, and I've read of people getting warranty replacements for delidded CPUs that were re-lidded/glued. Now as to whether or not you feel that is ethically 'right' or not is another matter entirely.


----------



## Fatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yep I added "delidding" to my user dictionary, we have made it a new word now. You tried razor and vise/hammer? What exactly happened when you tried either?


I tried the razor method, the problem is that the glue between the IHS and PCB is so hard that i cant get the razor in.
I even got myself a special razor kit with 30 different knives and razors in it, nothing does the job it seems.

,and im not sure what u mean by vise/hammer method, it sounds like a way to instakill your cpu


----------



## Fatchicken

google is my friend:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwv_EsY07Wg

Im gonna try this is soon as i get my Maximus V, looks so easy


----------



## borandi

Get a hair dryer or heat gun to warm the CPU up before you take a razor to it. It makes the glue warmer, and easier to remove. You want it just warm enough to touch. Don't try and P95 it for 15 minutes, then quickly shut down and take the processor out. That's a bit stupid.
Or get it in an oven at 70C (if it goes that low). NOT A MICROWAVE.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatchicken*
> 
> I'm not afraid of breaking the cpu, if so i'll buy an i7 to replace it.
> Its just that it doesn't seem possible to get it open, and even though im sure lapping will give some improvement, it will never be as much delidding (is that even a word).


How steady are your hands? I delid slightly different that most but its worth a shot. I find which side has the most silicon. Then I pierce it with the tip of the razor. I put it in just enough to get through the silicon. I shimmy the razor back and forth in like a chopping motion. Do this the entire way around. Thing to be cautious about is the notch and bar that goes across the razor when you rock it be sure not to hit the side of the PCB, it will chip it. You can try using an xacto but I haven't tried that way.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatchicken*
> 
> google is my friend:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwv_EsY07Wg
> 
> Im gonna try this is soon as i get my Maximus V, looks so easy


I did both mine with a razor, but most are not having too much trouble with the vise/hammer method. Two things to keep in mind are to tape the pcb so it does not go flying off by accident, and get a vise that will not move at all - any movement and the force gets absorbed and defeats the purpose. All about it in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i Decided to open the case and clean it up and took advantage to take some pictures =p now i can join the club


Very nice, welcome to the club!

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Himea

thanks but i have a question past this 2 days i been getting this logs anyone know what causes them?


----------



## justanoldman

^Most software, especially AI Suite, will give crazy readings sometimes. Obviously your motherboard can’t be negative 60. That is one reason I don’t use AI Suite. Keep an eye on your readings, if they are normal, but just get random, and meaningless high or low spikes then there is nothing to worry about. If you want to keep using AI Suite then you can turn off those warnings if you want, or just ignore the ones that are just high/low glitches.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Most software, especially AI Suite, will give crazy readings sometimes. Obviously your motherboard can't be negative 60. That is one reason I don't use AI Suite. Keep an eye on your readings, if they are normal, but just get random, and meaningless high or low spikes then there is nothing to worry about. If you want to keep using AI Suite then you can turn off those warnings if you want, or just ignore the ones that are just high/low glitches.


i agree Ai suit readings are wrong and sometimes very very far from reality, however the software comes with very useful stuff







i love it


----------



## DauhU

Anyone having any problems with an error code 55?

ive had my overclock running fine for a month until i moved. transported my computer and hooked everything up and turned it on.

from then it would randomly shut off/reboot for a day or two and finally yesterday i wouldnt post past bios and throws the error code 55.

i've already tried all DIMM slots, one stick or two sticks. any time i try to reset and OC or set XMP, it wont post to bios and thoses the code 55.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DauhU*
> 
> Anyone having any problems with an error code 55?
> 
> ive had my overclock running fine for a month until i moved. transported my computer and hooked everything up and turned it on.
> 
> from then it would randomly shut off/reboot for a day or two and finally yesterday i wouldnt post past bios and throws the error code 55.
> 
> i've already tried all DIMM slots, one stick or two sticks. any time i try to reset and OC or set XMP, it wont post to bios and thoses the code 55.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You have already tried most things that could be suggested, but strangely enough some people have resolved this issue by checking their cpu coolers were not too tight..

in other cases people have had to RMA their boards as the issues persisted with different CPU's and RAM installed, and of course checking the cpu coolers as mentioned aove.


----------



## DauhU

yeah did that too with the CPU cooler. reseated the cpu, cooler and mount.

bout to tear it all down and redo all wire management and installation.


----------



## Fatchicken

You could try reflashing your bios or clear the cmos.
If that doesn't solve your problem try running memtest86 overnight to see if your ram is defective.


----------



## -Nub-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DauhU*
> 
> Anyone having any problems with an error code 55?
> 
> ive had my overclock running fine for a month until i moved. transported my computer and hooked everything up and turned it on.
> 
> from then it would randomly shut off/reboot for a day or two and finally yesterday i wouldnt post past bios and throws the error code 55.
> 
> i've already tried all DIMM slots, one stick or two sticks. any time i try to reset and OC or set XMP, it wont post to bios and thoses the code 55.
> 
> Any suggestions?


When i built my rig i had the same issue, and it ended up being the ram was not pushed down far enough. This may not be your issue but you really have to push it hard on these boards. You will no when its in should make a snap sound. If that doesn't it may be your hard drive. I had that happen on a kingston ssd.


----------



## DauhU

yeah, just reflashed it to the newest bios as well. going to run Memtest when i find my flash drive.


----------



## MsNikita

Ahh.. Finally found a supplier of a new replacement board at a reasonable price!!



Gonna be picking this up personally...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone hear had coil whine on your asus formula v. I have tested just about everything and the place the coil whine comes from is the cpu area. Do you guys think its the VRAM that is making the coil whine. It happens on idle. And the coil whine comes and goes every 57 seconds and its very annoying. Any idea


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Ahh.. Finally found a supplier of a new replacement board at a reasonable price!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be picking this up personally...


How is it so cheap???


----------



## gdesmo

Picked up another Max V, this time a Formula version and EK mobo blocks. Decided to mod the stock water block to accept G 1/4 fittings >


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Oh yeah little XSPC cube I picked up to house the 5 - 480's and one 360 rad.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> How is it so cheap???


Old stock clearance they said. Nothing like a bargain!


----------



## -Nub-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Picked up another Max V, this time a Formula version and EK mobo blocks. Decided to mod the stock water block to accept G 1/4 fittings >
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah little XSPC cube I picked up to house the 5 - 480's and one 360 rad.


Nice!

Could you please explain more on how you changed to G14?


----------



## gdesmo

Can do tomorrow night, I'm building a basement for my XSPC H1 Cube tonight.


----------



## hotrod717

Looking to make the switch and was wondering about hardwiring my graphics card. Does the Maximus V Formula/ C3 Assassin support this. I saw that the Maximus V Extreme does and actually comes with the proper wire, but don't want to spend an extra $80 just for that. I have a Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum I would like to use to it's full potential. Thanks!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

How do I turn on the "Republic of Gamers" emblem on the mobo?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> How do I turn on the "Republic of Gamers" emblem on the mobo?


Read your manual.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Nothing in the manual.


----------



## -Nub-

You can turn it on through the bios. I know it's in there forget where exactly though. It should be on by default settings though. Make sure it's plugged in right.


----------



## BenchAndGames

The problem is the configuration, have the ROG logo always on, or off. There is no possibility of having it on when the PC is running, and have the ROG logo off when the PC is off.

big shame


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Uhmm.. Interesting, i thot it wod be on by default. I went thru all the bios setting and no options to turn on or off the ROG logo.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> How do I turn on the "Republic of Gamers" emblem on the mobo?


On power-up, enter the BIOS by hitting the delete key. Flip through to the "boot" menu by using the right arrow (or mouse) and it's the second option of the section. Here you can change the delay time for the post screen too!











I'd take screen grabs if my machine was working.. Found one on google... Hope it helps.


----------



## magictoaster

Validator link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2800623

And the picture of the MB (somewhere behind everything else):

http://imgur.com/eKKYBCD


----------



## -Nub-

In my bios I went to advanced at the bottom is led control. It's in there.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Went there, but nothing about the ROG led light. Just the ROG logo that comes on during boot.



Here's the manual at the Advanced chapter, nothing on enable/disable LED.


----------



## -Nub-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> 
> Went there, but nothing about the ROG led light. Just the ROG logo that comes on during boot.


Go to bios in advanced tab go to led control enable ROG LED. The section in the manual you are looking at is CPU configuration. It is a option when you go to advanced tab, but led control is an option as well. Try it and see if its there.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What option do I chose in Advance mode?


----------



## -Nub-

Well your right it's not there. In my bios I have a led control option under advanced tab. What board do you have?


----------



## cloppy007

What can I do to get higher memory bandwidth in MaxxMem? Everyone seems to get higher bandwidth even when using the same ram.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Looking to make the switch and was wondering about hardwiring my graphics card. Does the Maximus V Formula/ C3 Assassin support this. I saw that the Maximus V Extreme does and actually comes with the proper wire, but don't want to spend an extra $80 just for that. I have a Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum I would like to use to it's full potential. Thanks!


The Maximus V Formula does NOT have the ability to use the VGA Hotwire.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Well your right it's not there. In my bios I have a led control option under advanced tab. What board do you have?

I hav the max v xtreme mobo


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> The Maximus V Formula does NOT have the ability to use the VGA Hotwire.


Thank you! Finally a response. I'm planning a Intel build and trying to get all my ducks in a row. So, only mobo that supports this would be the Extreme?


----------



## -Nub-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Well your right it's not there. In my bios I have a led control option under advanced tab. What board do you have?
> 
> I hav the max v xtreme mobo


I have done some research and it should be in advanced tab. Maybe its not there because you have it plugged in wrong on your system panel connector. Worth a try to look at. If that's not the problem i'm out of idea's.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Can u take a look at the manual that i took a pix of and tell me what option it is.


----------



## -Nub-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Can u take a look at the manual and tell me what option it is.


Well i have the v formula, but in my manual page 1-44 system panel connector you have a LED + and a LED - maybe you have the wires in upside down or in the wrong spot, and if it is that could be why it's not showing up in bios because it does not detect any led's. There is also the PLED wires aswell.


----------



## MsNikita

Well.. I don't think the BIOS layout would vary much between the various models, if I'm honest. My newly purchased board (maximus v gene) been upgraded to version *1707* and those are the screen grabs from directly from the firmware. Yours should be in similar locations.

*Full Screen Logo control:*


*Lightening LED:*


----------



## -Nub-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> How do I turn on the "Republic of Gamers" emblem on the mobo?


After looking at it some more are you sure that it has a led there. I dont have that board, but looking at pictures it looks like a heat sink there with a badge, and no LED's. Is there anybody here that has a extreme board that can confirm this.


----------



## BenchAndGames

What bios do you have ??

In Maximus Formula, with 1707, the location of this settings is:
Advanced - LED Controls ( SupremeFX IV Lighting LED & ROG Logo )

Just below of Network Stack


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> After looking at it some more are you sure that it has a led there. I dont have that board, but looking at pictures it looks like a heat sink there with a badge, and no LED's. Is there anybody here that has a extreme board that can confirm this.


Here's the LED connection from the manual. BTW. Thanks -Nun- for looking into this. REP+ & Bench Games


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> What bios do you have ??
> 
> In Maximus Formula, with 1707, the location of this settings is:
> Advanced - LED Controls ( SupremeFX IV Lighting LED & ROG Logo )
> 
> Just below of Network Stack


Currently at BIOS 1707


----------



## -Nub-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Here's the LED connection from the manual.
> 
> 
> Currently at BIOS 1707


I understand you have the led connections on the connector panel, but does that board have REPUBLIC OF GAMERS LED. From looking at pictures it looks like it's just a badge on a heat sink with no LED.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> I understand you have the led connections on the connector panel, but does that board have REPUBLIC OF GAMERS LED. From looking at pictures it looks like it's just a badge on a heat sink with no LED.


Probably it's just a badge then and not an LED. Weird...


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thank you! Finally a response. I'm planning a Intel build and trying to get all my ducks in a row. So, only mobo that supports this would be the Extreme?


Yeah only an option on the Extreme models


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> What can I do to get higher memory bandwidth in MaxxMem? Everyone seems to get higher bandwidth even when using the same ram.


is called a Miracle Memory i have it too and all depends is you have the MV2 or MV4 and depends on your memory how well it performs some might be more lucky and perform way way faster its matter of luck but still fastest memory for the money


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Yeah only an option on the Extreme models


Well I like the added features with the Extreme, but wish it had the watercooling for vrms. I'm really on the fence about going with 1155, since 1150 is just a couple weeks away. Hard to pass on Microcenters amazing deal on 3770k though. Wonder how the pricing is going to be and what Asus will have available for 1150 platform? Seen a teaser about Gryphon, but doesn't really show much.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Question about updating drivers. Do I have to download all these drivers or will the BIOS driver 1707 update all the drivers?


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Well I like the added features with the Extreme, but wish it had the watercooling for vrms. I'm really on the fence about going with 1155, since 1150 is just a couple weeks away. Hard to pass on Microcenters amazing deal on 3770k though. Wonder how the pricing is going to be and what Asus will have available for 1150 platform? Seen a teaser about Gryphon, but doesn't really show much.


Extreme V extreme looks the same as Extreme VI z87 seriously they the same thing only change the heat pipe one side to other and took sup zero reader out(Reaplace with Sata III) its like a rip off of the V Extreme honestly and the Hero(No LED Logo)/Formula is rip off version too trust me >.< they already have picture posted everywhere and the Extreme look like might have 2 intel giga Ethernet but might be wrong


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Question about updating drivers. Do I have to download all these drivers or will the BIOS driver 1707 update all the drivers?


Bios update only update Bios and All your driver should not change at all if you have them install already the only thing will change will be your BIOS setting to default that's it


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> After looking at it some more are you sure that it has a led there. I dont have that board, but looking at pictures it looks like a heat sink there with a badge, and no LED's. Is there anybody here that has a extreme board that can confirm this.


You are Right it just am emblem NO led lighting


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> is called a Miracle Memory i have it too and all depends is you have the MV2 or MV4 and depends on your memory how well it performs some might be more lucky and perform way way faster its matter of luck but still fastest memory for the money


I've got the MV-3V4G3D. I built another rig with the same CPU, mobo and RAM as mine and it gives a similar score. I though it'd be an option in the BIOS that was causing this, but there are people with way better scores than me.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone!

I've been using my Maximus V Formula for two weeks now. But I havent used the Bluetooth/WiFi features yet and I need some instructions on how to get it to work.

Which accessories do I have to use to enable BT+WiFi features? and how do I connect them to the mobo to actually get them to work?

I'm sorry to have to bother you guys with this, but this is the first time I'm going to use these features and I have little to no idea how to get it working. Thanks a lot!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been using my Maximus V Formula for two weeks now. But I havent used the Bluetooth/WiFi features yet and I need some instructions on how to get it to work.
> 
> Which accessories do I have to use to enable BT+WiFi features? and how do I connect them to the mobo to actually get them to work?
> 
> I'm sorry to have to bother you guys with this, but this is the first time I'm going to use these features and I have little to no idea how to get it working. Thanks a lot!


The modual unfortunatly, it screws in from the back and the drivers are on the support cd.
I have personally found the WI-FI to be a little weak and would recommend using LAN over WLAN
The blue tooth seems to work Ok


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> Extreme V extreme looks the same as Extreme VI z87 seriously they the same thing only change the heat pipe one side to other and took sup zero reader out(Reaplace with Sata III) its like a rip off of the V Extreme honestly and the Hero(No LED Logo)/Formula is rip off version too trust me >.< they already have picture posted everywhere and the Extreme look like might have 2 intel giga Ethernet but might be wrong


Thanks for the pics! I actually like the new heatsinks on the vrms, as I stated previously, I would think watercooling for vrms, should be on Extreme and not just formula. Not sure if I'll be able to hold out on Haswell though. Wasn't big on the red and blk theme, but since I got my Matrix, starting to kinda dig it.


----------



## fido

is it only me or ROG mobo's looks sexy







i love the colors i am like a kid subbed to this thread to see pics of mobo's lol


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> The modual unfortunatly, it screws in from the back and the drivers are on the support cd.
> I have personally found the WI-FI to be a little weak and would recommend using LAN over WLAN
> The blue tooth seems to work Ok


I connected the card to the mobo and the antennae to the card. Then I installed the drivers (downloaded from the ASUS site and a broadcom site). Still having trouble using it.
My phone doesnt even pick up the WiFi signal (sitting right beside the antennae), so I cant even tell if its weak or not. Also, how do I connect my phone to my PC via bluetooth? And to be honest, I'm not to sure about how to connect to the WiFi either. Some guidance would be really appreciated. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I connected the card to the mobo and the antennae to the card. Then I installed the drivers (downloaded from the ASUS site and a broadcom site). Still having trouble using it.
> My phone doesnt even pick up the WiFi signal (sitting right beside the antennae), so I cant even tell if its weak or not. Also, how do I connect my phone to my PC via bluetooth? And to be honest, I'm not to sure about how to connect to the WiFi either. Some guidance would be really appreciated. Thanks a lot!


As an additional step.. you might need to ensure these are also enabled in the bios.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> As an additional step.. you might need to ensure these are also enabled in the bios.


Didnt think of that. I'll see if they are enabled in BIOS. Thanks!


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks for the pics! I actually like the new heatsinks on the vrms, as I stated previously, I would think watercooling for vrms, should be on Extreme and not just formula. Not sure if I'll be able to hold out on Haswell though. Wasn't big on the red and blk theme, but since I got my Matrix, starting to kinda dig it.


if you want other cheap Board from asus here is the source i got it from
http://wccftech.com/asus-z87-motherboards-unveiled-maximus-vi-extreme-maximus-vi-hero-z87-sabertooth-z87-gryphoon-pictured/


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I connected the card to the mobo and the antennae to the card. Then I installed the drivers (downloaded from the ASUS site and a broadcom site). Still having trouble using it.
> My phone doesnt even pick up the WiFi signal (sitting right beside the antennae), so I cant even tell if its weak or not. Also, how do I connect my phone to my PC via bluetooth? And to be honest, I'm not to sure about how to connect to the WiFi either. Some guidance would be really appreciated. Thanks a lot!


Use the asus Wifi-Go app included in AI Suite II. I've used it for controlling my pc through wifi, and bluetooth if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hsien

Hey guys, would it still be possible to crossfire two(2) Sapphire HD7950s (with ek-fc7950 + single slot i/o plate) and still install a soundcard (asus xonar phoebus) on my maximus v gene? Upon closer inspection i saw that there is very little clearance between the 2nd PCIe and the mini PCIe slot.

Planning to custom liquid cool my FT03 rig. hope someone could shed some light on this as i'm already hunting for the necessary parts







..

thanks!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien*
> 
> Hey guys, would it still be possible to crossfire two(2) Sapphire HD7950s (with ek-fc7950 + single slot i/o plate) and still install a soundcard (asus xonar phoebus) on my maximus v gene? Upon closer inspection i saw that there is very little clearance between the 2nd PCIe and the mini PCIe slot.
> 
> Planning to custom liquid cool my FT03 rig. hope someone could shed some light on this as i'm already hunting for the necessary parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> thanks!


Two problems,

The rear plate will have to be cut down to a single slot, this will be almost impossible if there is a DVI-D plug located there but straight forward if it is only a vent.

Does the 3rd PCI-e slot operate when there are GPU's in slot 1 & 2 ( I am unsure if it is automatically disabled when slot 2 is occupied and is unclear in the manual)

there is another 2 options
get a Mini PCI-e to PCI-e cable adapter and remove the Wi-Fi card
Or get a USB sound card


----------



## InCoGnIt0

I have noticed that since the 1707 bios update that the red republic of gamers light does not "beat like a heartbeat" its either on or off, the setting in the bios, but it doesn't "beat" anymore. Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InCoGnIt0*
> 
> I have noticed that since the 1707 bios update that the red republic of gamers light does not "beat like a heartbeat" its either on or off, the setting in the bios, but it doesn't "beat" anymore. Has anyone else noticed that?


Mine is still pulsing when I power off the system


----------



## hotrod717

Anyone know if there are differences between maximus v formula and maximus v/ assassin other than game being included? Doesn't make sense that the assassin is cheaper and includes game. Is there a difference in component quality? Different caps? Factory 2nds?Just doesn't seem to make sense


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Mine is still pulsing when I power off the system


Mine too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anyone know if there are differences between maximus v formula and maximus v/ assassin other than game being included? Doesn't make sense that the assassin is cheaper and includes game. Is there a difference in component quality? Different caps? Factory 2nds?Just doesn't seem to make sense


No difference. I got the AC3 one since I didn't have the game, but there is no other difference. If the AC3 one is on sale they probably just want to move stock with Haswell on the way. This socket is now dead, so they need to sell what they can.

I have seen strange stuff like that before too, with the FTW 670 cheaper than the standard 670 because one was on sale.


----------



## InCoGnIt0

Oh it only pulses when the system is off? for some reason I thought it always did it.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Mine too.
> No difference. I got the AC3 one since I didn't have the game, but there is no other difference. If the AC3 one is on sale they probably just want to move stock with Haswell on the way. This socket is now dead, so they need to sell what they can.
> 
> I have seen strange stuff like that before too, with the FTW 670 cheaper than the standard 670 because one was on sale.


I'm doing an intel build and am hung up on 3770k vs. 2700k or 2600k. I have a completely custom loop( actually 2 loops, 1 for cpu and 1 for gpu),it would have a RX360 to itself, but am still apprehensive about the heat issues with ivy. I don't want to delid. Seeing you have 2 3770k rigs, what would you recommend?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm doing an intel build and am hung up on 3770k vs. 2700k or 2600k. I have a completely custom loop( actually 2 loops, 1 for cpu and 1 for gpu),it would have a RX360 to itself, but am still apprehensive about the heat issues with ivy. I don't want to delid. Seeing you have 2 3770k rigs, what would you recommend?


You don't want to wait a few weeks for Haswell? That is what I would do. When it is out and we see what it can (or can't do) then you can decide to get that or stick with Ivy or Sandy.

Ivy gets real hot, and it likes cold, so if you want a higher oc as in over 4.5 then delidding is pretty much the only choice. With the hammer and vise method, delidding is safer now, but I understand if people don't want to do it.

A 360 rad will do fine for Ivy, and obviously for Sandy, but your Ivy temps will keep you to a 4.4 to 4.6 oc on it depending on your luck in the silicon lottery.

If you don't mind buying used then that is another reason to wait for Haswell since I figure people will be selling Ivy and Sandy to get it.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> Did your MVE wake from sleep mode? My MVF does the same thing--I just woke it from sleep mode and A0 is showing on the Q_Code LED display. I think "has" in your sentence is the operative word here (the manual says "is" but I think that's a translation error into English). My guess is that your IDE (HDD controllers) are the last thing set to power up from sleep mode after your CPU, RAM, video, etc. I think it's just normal behavior. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


Nope I never put my computer to sleep. I always have it either on or off. It came out of the box with the A0 code. I also don't use HDDs. I have my SSD'S in ACHI mode


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ivy gets real hot, and it likes cold, so if you want a higher oc as in over 4.5 then delidding is pretty much the only choice. With the hammer and vise method, delidding is safer now, but I understand if people don't want to do it.


It seems haswell is the same, if not worse.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

The front grill is painted red too, but that was a horrible shot so it looks black.
Here are a couple pics of my ROG inspired Phantom 820 build. Enjoy! You can find my build log here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1387344/yet-another-rog-build-log-phantom-820-mve-3770k-crossfire-7950s-custom-paint/100#post_19981559


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You don't want to wait a few weeks for Haswell? That is what I would do. When it is out and we see what it can (or can't do) then you can decide to get that or stick with Ivy or Sandy.
> 
> Ivy gets real hot, and it likes cold, so if you want a higher oc as in over 4.5 then delidding is pretty much the only choice. With the hammer and vise method, delidding is safer now, but I understand if people don't want to do it.
> 
> A 360 rad will do fine for Ivy, and obviously for Sandy, but your Ivy temps will keep you to a 4.4 to 4.6 oc on it depending on your luck in the silicon lottery.
> 
> If you don't mind buying used then that is another reason to wait for Haswell since I figure people will be selling Ivy and Sandy to get it.


I definitely want to push the envelope and exactly why I'm concerned about heat. Don't think I'd be happy with 4.4-4.6. As the person below stated, Haswell doesn't look much better where heat is concerned. Read a few pre-release reviews and saw benches from Asia. Intel is still using tim instead of solder. Only real increase in performance was video. Also $229 for a new 3770k from microcenter is mighty tempting. I'd rather pay a little more and get a new sandy if I can get a higher overall clock and better performance. It's a toss up at this point. I've been through my fare share of cpu's and upgrades. Just want to settle on something I can live with for a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> It seems haswell is the same, if not worse.


This.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I definitely want to push the envelope and exactly why I'm concerned about heat. Don't think I'd be happy with 4.4-4.6. As the person below stated, Haswell doesn't look much better where heat is concerned. Read a few pre-release reviews and saw benches from Asia. Intel is still using tim instead of solder. Only real increase in performance was video. Also $229 for a new 3770k from microcenter is mighty tempting. I'd rather pay a little more and get a new sandy if I can get a higher overall clock and better performance. It's a toss up at this point. I've been through my fare share of cpu's and upgrades. Just want to settle on something I can live with for a while.
> This.


Until people actually have Haswell builds and start to oc it, we won't really know. If we assume it is TIM again, which is what we thought before, then most will just delid it. The base performance has never been seen as much better, but because of BLCK there seems to be an assumption of better oc ability.

To say you want to push the envelope but not delid, doesn't really go together for Ivy. The MC price is great, that is why I have two, but both are delidded. But in real life it is not like many people can tell the difference between 4.5 and 4.8.

One of my chips had better than average temps pre-delid, but even with that I couldn't do more than 4.6 because of temps. I was able to go up 200 MHz and at the same time lower my temps by delidding. I am not sure there are many Ivy chips out there that are being run over 4.6 without delidding. As far as Sandy goes, since they did not use TIM, there is no delidding and better temps, but you have to be more careful with voltage because while Ivy is pretty tough it is not hard to degrade Sandy if you are not careful.


----------



## hotrod717

Thanks for the info. I know if I get an Ivy it will only be a matter of time until shrinkage in my nethers subsides and I go for it and delid. Just like pushing past 1.5v with my 8350 and numerous other firsts.
Actually there has been a lot of oc'ing and stats on Asian sites. If you look around here on ocn, you'll find similar conversations. Actually found a link on another thread of 4770k on sale already. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1391513%2Fhaswell-4770k-4670k-in-stock&v=1&libId=73ed28ef-53f0-41dd-b30b-06403411d2ad&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcconnection.com%2FIPA%2FShop%2FProduct%2FDetail.htm%3Fsku%3D15538268%26cac%3DResult&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fnewsearch%3Fsearch%3Dhaswell&title=Haswell%204770K%20%26%204670K%20IN%20STOCK&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcconnection.com%2FIPA%2FShop%2FProduct%2FDetail.htm%3Fsku%3D15538268%26amp%3Bcac%3DResult&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13687520130789

Think you and I just talked me into going for Ivy!

I enjoy the thrill of oc'ing even if I don't notice a difference between 4.4 and 4.8, but I'm looking for 5ghz


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anyone know if there are differences between maximus v formula and maximus v/ assassin other than game being included? Doesn't make sense that the assassin is cheaper and includes game. Is there a difference in component quality? Different caps? Factory 2nds?Just doesn't seem to make sense


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Mine too.
> No difference. I got the AC3 one since I didn't have the game, but there is no other difference. If the AC3 one is on sale they probably just want to move stock with Haswell on the way. This socket is now dead, so they need to sell what they can.
> 
> I have seen strange stuff like that before too, with the FTW 670 cheaper than the standard 670 because one was on sale.


Actually, there's a very good reason for this - I found the same thing when I went to purchase a Samsung 840 SSD... it was $209 by itself or $169 with a full copy of FarCry3. Kind of a no-brainer even if I hadn't wanted to play FC3!







The simple answer is subsidized-cost marketing. Same reason an unlocked iPhone costs $650 but a contract-tied one is $200... the carrier is simply paying the difference (of course they pay less because they pay for thousands per month). Also same concept as store coupons or circulars - you save money, and the company's marketing department learns which publications and areas their best target demographic has interest in... thus saving them many times that amount in wasted marketing efforts in the future.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You don't want to wait a few weeks for Haswell? That is what I would do. When it is out and we see what it can (or can't do) then you can decide to get that or stick with Ivy or Sandy.
> 
> Ivy gets real hot, and it likes cold, so if you want a higher oc as in over 4.5 then delidding is pretty much the only choice. With the hammer and vise method, delidding is safer now, but I understand if people don't want to do it.
> 
> A 360 rad will do fine for Ivy, and obviously for Sandy, but your Ivy temps will keep you to a 4.4 to 4.6 oc on it depending on your luck in the silicon lottery.
> 
> If you don't mind buying used then that is another reason to wait for Haswell since I figure people will be selling Ivy and Sandy to get it.


It really depends on the chip, but I've had no issues getting decent OCs without delidding... better ones could be had on the chips I've tested with delidding naturally, but I had no problems keeping 3 different 3570K OC'd to 4.6-4.8GHz and I think I can get my 3770K to 5GHz without it... Granted I have more cooling, but not that much more (running 2 UT60s, push-only with 2 7970's in the loop as well as the CPU). Naturally, everyone's tolerance for part failure is different, but I personally don't think anything at all of an Ivy CPU running at ~80C across all cores under load - or 90C in IBT loops. I haven't ever kept a CPU for more than a year in my life, I've run most if not all of them at their thermal and voltage limits (engineering limits - not the physical limit, like LN2 people go for). I've yet to have a CPU fail before (have a cabinet full of perfectly functional Pentium III's, Opterons, and even a Prescott that could literally fry eggs).

I'm probably not the best indicator for what's "prudent" in computing (I expense much of my hardware through my work, have 6-10 systems at any one time, and often buy 4-5 CPUs of a generation and sell off the one's I don't like - or put them in stock-clocked PCs to sell or use at the office). That being said - these chips are every bit as durable as the Sandy's IMO... possibly not as voltage tolerant due to the smaller fab process, but I've got one in my workstation at the office that's running 4.5GHz on an H100







at 1.37V vCore (my first/worst of the i5's) and it regularly stays in the 60's for hours every day. Haven't had any instability so far and it's been running like this 6 months so far. It's still 12H prime-stable at these settings so no leakage so far. This chip actually had the pump get disconnected during my initial setup and OC sessions... had the system shutdown when the CPU hit 113C... figured that was it... let it sit for a few minutes, connected the pump again and ziptied the power connection down so it couldn't happen again... rebooted and did a 24H prime cycle followed by a 30 min IBT cycle... no errors at all and no additional voltage required.









Of course, it could blow up tomorrow... but at this point I doubt it.

EDIT: Just re-read... to clarify.. I have dozens of CPUs that are much older than 1 year - many in systems that are used constantly... I just never keep the one in my MAIN PC for longer than that...


----------



## justanoldman

^Most people have standard range cooling, and Ivy is less stable at higher heat. You can confirm this by getting a chip stable at 75c stress testing temps, then turn down your cooling and let the testing temps go into the 90s. You will most likely generate WHEA errors, and therefore I use a rule of thumb to keep my stress testing temps to 80c or below which gives me normal use temps of 60c or below.

I have looked at many, many Ivy ocs and with standard level cooling there are exceptionally few chips than can do over 4.6 for a 24/7 setting with decent temps. Also, according to the pro benchers here, Ivy is tougher and can handle voltage better than Sandy, but you have to keep Ivy's temps in control. With great temps you can run 1.45 to 1.5v with Ivy, but that is a bad idea with Sandy.

As you rightly point out, everyone's level of risk tolerance for excessive electromigration is different, just as everyone's definition of stable is different. Being reasonably conservative with temps the vast majority of non delidded chips will be in the 4.4 to 4.6 area.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As you rightly point out, everyone's level of risk tolerance for excessive electromigration is different, just as everyone's definition of stable is different. Being reasonably conservative with temps the vast majority of non delidded chips will be in the 4.4 to 4.6 area.


Yep, that sounds like my experience almost exactly... worst 3570K took 1.43V to get to 4.6GHz - best did same speed at only 1.27V (and obviously was much, much cooler at the same time)! He's definitely not 'standard level cooling' with a 360 dedicated to the CPU only however, so I think he'll be fine pushing the envelope. Plus, every one of my Ivy's was better than the one before it (at least voltage-wise per OC level) so getting one this late in production should yield good results unless you *really* miss the silicon lottery.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep, that sounds like my experience almost exactly... worst 3570K took 1.43V to get to 4.6GHz - best did same speed at only 1.27V (and obviously was much, much cooler at the same time)! He's definitely not 'standard level cooling' with a 360 dedicated to the CPU only however, so I think he'll be fine pushing the envelope. Plus, every one of my Ivy's was better than the one before it (at least voltage-wise per OC level) so getting one this late in production should yield good results unless you *really* miss the silicon lottery.


Yeah standard cooling doesn't quite apply. I have an RX360, MCP320, RS240, and 2 MCP120's, 4 Res'., 2 D5's, ect,ect. I don't use all of them at the moment. Kind of an evolution. I'm actually going to dedicate RX360 for cpu, MCP320 to GPU, and place the RS240 in there somewhere to cool vrms. This will definitely be final build for a little while.







Hopefully. Heading to Microcenter tomorrow to pick up 3770k and not quite sure if I'll get the Formula or Extreme from there or Newegg. I like that the Formula already has option for water on the vrms. I've been pretty lucky with chips( knocks on wood) and hopefully this one will be decent. However, I did go through many Phenom II's cherry picking the best ones and reselling the others. With Haswell coming out, Ivy may drop even more in price and afford the opportunity to do just that. Hopefully, I'll luck out and get a decent one to start!


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Two problems,
> 
> The rear plate will have to be cut down to a single slot, this will be almost impossible if there is a DVI-D plug located there but straight forward if it is only a vent.
> 
> Does the 3rd PCI-e slot operate when there are GPU's in slot 1 & 2 ( I am unsure if it is automatically disabled when slot 2 is occupied and is unclear in the manual)
> 
> there is another 2 options
> get a Mini PCI-e to PCI-e cable adapter and remove the Wi-Fi card
> Or get a USB sound card


no need to cut down the plate. i'll be replacing it with a single i/o plate from ek







and afaik the mini pcie slot won't be disabled







just need to know if the soundcard will fit if i go crossfire with 2 liquid cooled 7950s as I already have a xonar phoebus









here's my planned setup: red line - liquid cooled 7950 in crossfire, blue line - asus xonar phoebus





is this possible? i'm just worried that i won't be able to fit in the soundcard.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah standard cooling doesn't quite apply. I have an RX360, MCP320, RS240, and 2 MCP120's, 4 Res'., 2 D5's, ect,ect. I don't use all of them at the moment. Kind of an evolution. I'm actually going to dedicate RX360 for cpu, MCP320 to GPU, and place the RS240 in there somewhere to cool vrms. This will definitely be final build for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully. Heading to Microcenter tomorrow to pick up 3770k and not quite sure if I'll get the Formula or Extreme from there or Newegg. I like that the Formula already has option for water on the vrms. I've been pretty lucky with chips( knocks on wood) and hopefully this one will be decent. However, I did go through many Phenom II's cherry picking the best ones and reselling the others. With Haswell coming out, Ivy may drop even more in price and afford the opportunity to do just that. Hopefully, I'll luck out and get a decent one to start!


Naturally, your rig = your rules... but as a suggestion, if you put all of those rads into a single loop with everything, you'd most likely get better headroom on everything. Lots of people have tested multiple loops vs single loop configurations and seen no difference or even reduced capacity. I like the look and the concept of multi-loop setups but in all honesty if you got a dual-D5 pumped single loop with the RX360, MCP320 and RS240 combined... you'd probably see a lower delta (mostly because the VRMs don't even really need 120mm of rad cooling on a Z77 board... I don't see anything too extreme and mine are passive).

As an added bonus you'd have redundancy if one of your pumps were to fail... you'd just lose half your flow/pressure, but still be cooling everything... Add to that the fact that if you're not gaming/benching the GPU(s) - you'll have that much more capacity for the CPU... and vice-versa. Food for thought at least.


----------



## Hsien

OMG swiftech komodo blocks are damn sexy..still in the dark if i could fit a soundcard when i crossfire 2 hd7950s on my maximus v gene though..hope someone can help. for the meantime im gonna ask my cousin to go hunt the swiftechs for me.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien*
> 
> no need to cut down the plate. i'll be replacing it with a single i/o plate from ek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and afaik the mini pcie slot won't be disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to know if the soundcard will fit if i go crossfire with 2 liquid cooled 7950s as I already have a xonar phoebus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my planned setup: red line - liquid cooled 7950 in crossfire, blue line - asus xonar phoebus
> 
> is this possible? i'm just worried that i won't be able to fit in the soundcard.


I think you have answered your own question as everything is single slot configuration

BTW the slots are;
2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8, red) *2
1 x PCIe 2.0 x4 (black)
1 x mini-PCIe 2.0 x1(top mPCIe Combo expansion card)

I agree with DiGiCiDAL single loop is so much simpler and cheaper weather it is better than multiple loops is debatable but I would say my single loop preforms to my expectations, a separate loop for the VRMs is really not a cost efficient way of doing it.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I think you have answered your own question as everything is single slot configuration
> 
> BTW the slots are;
> 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8, red) *2
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x4 (black)
> 1 x mini-PCIe 2.0 x1(top mPCIe Combo expansion card)
> 
> I agree with DiGiCiDAL single loop is so much simpler and cheaper weather it is better than multiple loops is debatable but I would say my single loop preforms to my expectations, a separate loop for the VRMs is really not a cost efficient way of doing it.


Use a parallel loop for the GPUs. Overall flow will be higher and CPU temps will be the same for both (or should).


----------



## justanoldman

I just finished my simple loop:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






But in planning for my next rig with a much larger one, I was told the same thing from some experienced water cooling guys. Two pumps, one loop is the way to go. Let all your rad space work for you.

As for parallel vs serial for multiple gpus, I have read a lot of differing viewpoints on that from many different people here. Basically it depends on how many gpus, how much pressure you have, and some other specifics of your particular loop. Many people said that with just two gpus it doesn't really matter which one you use.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As for parallel vs serial for multiple gpus, I have read a lot of differing viewpoints on that from many different people here. Basically it depends on how many gpus, how much pressure you have, and some other specifics of your particular loop. Many people said that with just two gpus it doesn't really matter which one you use.


^ This.

At least in my testing the differences in temperature were nominal, but slightly in favor of serial (GPU temps dropped by ~1C average) and flow increase was nominal at best. I run parallel, but only because I think it looks better, and "all the cool kids are doing it these days" - or something like that.

In all likelihood your most restrictive component in your loop is going to be your CPU block... so that will be the component that sets your flow - no matter how little restriction there is elsewhere. This naturally depends on the GPU block chosen - if you have two or three cards that use fairly restrictive blocks then there might be more of an advantage.

It's similar to the loop order arguments - I run my loop 'wrong' according to many here:

My loop is RES->PUMP->GPU->GPU->CPU->RAD->RAD->RAD->RES

Some will tell you there is an advantage to hitting the CPU block first after the radiators (the theory being that the coolant is at it's coolest and therefore you can OC higher). I disagree with this - despite seeming sensible - since even with my loop set up the way I have it... the deltas are always in the 4-6C range under full load. Although I'm no thermodynamicist (if that's even a thing) to my way of thinking, as long as the coolant is lower than the temperature of the component being cooled - it will absorb as much heat as it's capable of in the time it's directly in contact with the block itself. Since the flow is so significant, that time is limited at best. So unless you're very close to a saturation point of equilibrium (i.e. the coolant is almost as hot as the heatsource), it makes sense - to me at least - that you won't get any better cooling potential of a 60C component with 27C water than you do with 30C water. After all, you are limited to the conductivity of not only the water, but your TIM and the copper of the block itself. If that weren't a limiting factor then it would be possible (without chillers, etc. but with sufficient radiator capacity) to keep a CPU at a fixed temperature regardless of load - and that certainly isn't the case!

The bottom line is that if you want to keep trying different things and tweaking your loops, etc. in the name of "ultimate performance" - then by all means do so! At the end of the day, however, you are likely to have spent hundreds of hours (and potentially thousands of dollars) to extract less than 1-2% greater performance. Performance that could have likely been had by simply paying for a different platform/SKU initially.

It's similar to tuning a Civic... if you do it right (i.e. bigger brakes, reinforced frame & suspension, fuel delivery and ECU, etc - in _addition_ to that big turbo kit) you can get somewhere around 300HP. And you will have spent upwards of $20K in total for a car that's worth $5K, and is still front-wheel drive. You could have just bought a used BMW, 350Z, WRX, etc. in the first place, and not had to lift a finger (other than writing the check that is).

If you love messing with it... then by all means. Otherwise just do what is clean and easy to understand and don't worry about that last little bit - because the LN2 guys will just mop the floor with your scores anyway.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Naturally, your rig = your rules... but as a suggestion, if you put all of those rads into a single loop with everything, you'd most likely get better headroom on everything. Lots of people have tested multiple loops vs single loop configurations and seen no difference or even reduced capacity. I like the look and the concept of multi-loop setups but in all honesty if you got a dual-D5 pumped single loop with the RX360, MCP320 and RS240 combined... you'd probably see a lower delta (mostly because the VRMs don't even really need 120mm of rad cooling on a Z77 board... I don't see anything too extreme and mine are passive).
> 
> As an added bonus you'd have redundancy if one of your pumps were to fail... you'd just lose half your flow/pressure, but still be cooling everything... Add to that the fact that if you're not gaming/benching the GPU(s) - you'll have that much more capacity for the CPU... and vice-versa. Food for thought at least.


When I added the gpu to my 1st loop on the RX360 my temps definitely rose. Here are my thoughts, I may be wrong. Both cpu and gpu in same loop effect each others temps. Also the more you put in a single loop, more restriction. When I had them in one loop I got some bsod's and crashes. With 2 separate loops, each component has dedicated cooling and does not effect each other. I hadn't gotten any temp related crashes running seperate loops. although I was running a 6990 so the dual gpu's could have a lot to do with it. I'll have to test your theory before assembling final configuration though. You definitely got me thinking!









Off to Microcenter! ( Looks up) Please grant me the serenity to not buy anything that I really don't need!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> When I added the gpu to my 1st loop on the RX360 my temps definitely rose. Here are my thoughts, I may be wrong. Both cpu and gpu in same loop effect each others temps. Also the more you put in a single loop, more restriction. When I had them in one loop I got some bsod's and crashes. With 2 separate loops, each component has dedicated cooling and does not effect each other. I hadn't gotten any temp related crashes running seperate loops. although I was running a 6990 so the dual gpu's could have a lot to do with it. I'll have to test your theory before assembling final configuration though. You definitely got me thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to Microcenter! ( Looks up) Please grant me the serenity to not buy anything that I really don't need!


Well, much of what I stated depends on variables which may or may not be present in any single loop (and most likely involve math and science above my pay grade)... however, since the thermal conductivity of all things involved in the loop are relatively constant... and provided that there is sufficient difference between the temperature of the coolant and the heat source (i.e. greater than the conductivity of the coolant itself at a given flow rate, and capacity of the radiator to dissipate that amount of energy) - it shouldn't really matter.

I perhaps stated my point a little too strongly. It will make a difference in the temperatures of the components if the average coolant temperature rises significantly... however, the point I was making was that the water exiting your GPU was most likely no more than 4-5C hotter than when it entered them... so let's say it entered at 26C and exited at 31C - if it subsequently entered the CPU at 31C and exited at 35C you have a total system delta of 9C - if instead it entered the CPU at 26C it should exit at 30C (roughly) to then enter the GPU at 30C and exit at 5C more... or the same 35C. My guess would be that in your example, the RX360 was simply inadequate (or had inadequate airflow) at dissipating the additional heat overall. I'd still be really surprised if the actual component temperatures were different by more than 1-2C at most.

However, I could definitely be wrong about that... I just haven't seen it myself - and I've read many reviews and experiments that concluded similarly. On the other hand I know people that swear they can hear the differences between power cords on amplifiers... and I can't prove they're wrong - I just know they are!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, much of what I stated depends on variables which may or may not be present in any single loop (and most likely involve math and science above my pay grade)... however, since the thermal conductivity of all things involved in the loop are relatively constant... and provided that there is sufficient difference between the temperature of the coolant and the heat source (i.e. greater than the conductivity of the coolant itself at a given flow rate, and capacity of the radiator to dissipate that amount of energy) - it shouldn't really matter.
> 
> I perhaps stated my point a little too strongly. It will make a difference in the temperatures of the components if the average coolant temperature rises significantly... however, the point I was making was that the water exiting your GPU was most likely no more than 4-5C hotter than when it entered them... so let's say it entered at 26C and exited at 31C - if it subsequently entered the CPU at 31C and exited at 35C you have a total system delta of 9C - if instead it entered the CPU at 26C it should exit at 30C (roughly) to then enter the GPU at 30C and exit at 5C more... or the same 35C. My guess would be that in your example, the RX360 was simply inadequate (or had inadequate airflow) at dissipating the additional heat overall. I'd still be really surprised if the actual component temperatures were different by more than 1-2C at most.
> 
> However, I could definitely be wrong about that... I just haven't seen it myself - and I've read many reviews and experiments that concluded similarly. On the other hand I know people that swear they can hear the differences between power cords on amplifiers... and I can't prove they're wrong - I just know they are!


Lol! I liked that last part. Well, I'm proud owner of a Maximus V Formula. It also seems my prayer wasn't answered as I also bought not only the 3770K, but a 3570k and Raystorm waterblock. Couldn't pass up their advertising error and got the 3570k for $169.99. I also saved $40 on the mobo with bundled deal. I did get Assassin version which helped sweeten the deal. Spent a little more than I wanted, but got everything at once, no waiting on the postman.
It really was a great experience to see all that hardware. Put a lot into perspective, especially the sizes of cases. Wow, that Cosmos II really can't be described with words. Something you have to see to believe. And the Phantom 820 looked a lot better in peson. Just a great experience. I definitely will be going back again. Unfortunately it's about 1 1/2 hours away. At least I have that option though.
What you say makes some sense, however, you can rule out insufficient airfow. I had/have 6 delta wfb1212's in push-pull. I bought a lot of 15 for roughly $2.25 a piece about 8 months ago. Airflow should never be a problem. Noise on the other hand.....haha. Tonight and tomorrow will be sooo fun, except for the fresh os install. However, it does give the opportunity to tweek data placement, organization, and configuration. I will also be installing my ek waterblock on the 7970 Matrix Platinum.
I will be taking some note and photos, but will not be doing a log until it's put in a case. I'll check back in and let you guys know how it goes, temps, ect., ect.


----------



## feznz

Been a lot of action here.
The way I look at water-cooling it is superior to air BUT the days of huge gains are gone.
even if I managed to lower my temps from lets say 70 degrees to 40 degrees the how much more overclock would that get me?
in my experience maybe 100Mhz on CPU and 70Mhz on GPU
another words I would only tell the difference on benchmarks.

If performance is the aim then spend it on better hardware than water-cooling

Sometimes good marketing will get us to spend more than what we want, then we keep trying to convince ourselves it was all worth it


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Been a lot of action here.
> The way I look at water-cooling it is superior to air BUT the days of huge gains are gone.
> even if I managed to lower my temps from lets say 70 degrees to 40 degrees the how much more overclock would that get me?
> in my experience maybe 100Mhz on CPU and 70Mhz on GPU
> another words I would only tell the difference on benchmarks.
> 
> If performance is the aim then spend it on better hardware than water-cooling
> 
> Sometimes good marketing will get us to spend more than what we want, then we keep trying to convince ourselves it was all worth it


Exactly! Marketing is a very powerful tool. It convinces us that there is a reason to spend more money, in order to receive a benefit that in almost every case will either never actually be used or in many cases isn't even logically connected to the purpose of the good/service in the first place. I think of this every time I'm stuck behind someone on the highway that is driving a 6 series BMW... at 55MPH... or a Corvette that's taking a turn at 20MPH... when quite obviously a Toyota Corolla would have done everything they would ever ask of a car for less than a third of the price.









I have to admit to tearing my system apart (after less than 3 months) so that I could fit yet another radiator - when I was only seeing 3-4C deltas before... and that only applies during the first 4-5 days when I'm benching and stress testing my OC... I don't even have any time to really play games anymore - but I'm having fun so screw it!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Exactly! Marketing is a very powerful tool. It convinces us that there is a reason to spend more money, in order to receive a benefit that in almost every case will either never actually be used or in many cases isn't even logically connected to the purpose of the good/service in the first place. I think of this every time I'm stuck behind someone on the highway that is driving a 6 series BMW... at 55MPH... or a Corvette that's taking a turn at 20MPH... when quite obviously a Toyota Corolla would have done everything they would ever ask of a car for less than a third of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit to tearing my system apart (after less than 3 months) so that I could fit yet another radiator - when I was only seeing 3-4C deltas before... and that only applies during the first 4-5 days when I'm benching and stress testing my OC... I don't even have any time to really play games anymore - but I'm having fun so screw it!


You are quite right! But, that's why the term enthusiast applies.

Well, everything went pretty well yesterday with thr install, so far I got 4.4 @ 1.3 stable to some degree. Seems a bit high compared to some that I've seen, but I haven't had that much time with this hardware. This bios is much more complicated than my Saber 990fx and Intel is way different. I really like the board a lot. However the wb seemed harder to install and seems XSPC changed the backplate from what the pictures had shown in the instructions. Previous version was solid and had some holes to replace stock backplate. This one has a altered triangle shape with stand offs and an adhesive. I really had to put a lot of pressure to get the screws started and the springs are about fully compressed without any adjusting.
Still have the wb to install on gpu. Hopefully be able to tear myself away to get that done.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You are quite right! But, that's why the term enthusiast applies.
> 
> Well, everything went pretty well yesterday with thr install, so far I got 4.4 @ 1.3 stable to some degree. Seems a bit high compared to some that I've seen, but I haven't had that much time with this hardware. This bios is much more complicated than my Saber 990fx and Intel is way different. I really like the board a lot...


1.3v is definitely high for 4.4, don't know if you have been through it but this thread has all the bios settings you need:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

It shows a standard Asus bios, but ours just has more choices. If you don't already know how to optimize the bios then just copy the settings from that guide, leave any other choices as is.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 1.3v is definitely high for 4.4, don't know if you have been through it but this thread has all the bios settings you need:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
> 
> It shows a standard Asus bios, but ours just has more choices. If you don't already know how to optimize the bios then just copy the settings from that guide, leave any other choices as is.


I have done that. It would boot into windows at 1.25, but would error out in Cinebench and stop in prime. After I install the wb, I want to reseat cpu with Formula 7 instead of AS5 and I'll try starting from scratch. It started out at 1.326 with default settings when I first booted up. Doesn't seem to look good. I don't mind. Luck of the draw.
I'm also on bios 1309 and will update that as well. Is there one that's better than others?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have done that. It would boot into windows at 1.25, but would error out in Cinebench and stop in prime. After I install the wb, I want to reseat cpu with Formula 7 instead of AS5 and I'll try starting from scratch. It started out at 1.326 with default settings when I first booted up. Doesn't seem to look good. I don't mind. Luck of the draw.
> I'm also on bios 1309 and will update that as well. Is there one that's better than others?


Use 17. Don't use 16.


----------



## justanoldman

Newest bios, 1707, is the most stable.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Exactly! Marketing is a very powerful tool. It convinces us that there is a reason to spend more money, in order to receive a benefit that in almost every case will either never actually be used or in many cases isn't even logically connected to the purpose of the good/service in the first place. I think of this every time I'm stuck behind someone on the highway that is driving a 6 series BMW... at 55MPH... or a Corvette that's taking a turn at 20MPH... when quite obviously a Toyota Corolla would have done everything they would ever ask of a car for less than a third of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit to tearing my system apart (after less than 3 months) so that I could fit yet another radiator - when I was only seeing 3-4C deltas before... and that only applies during the first 4-5 days when I'm benching and stress testing my OC... I don't even have any time to really play games anymore - but I'm having fun so screw it!


According to Jeremy clarkson (and also police men apparently) corvettes can't turn, hence the 20mph...

Temps do make a difference with ivy bridge, so that 40* or whatever could get you higher clocks with lower volts

I will join the club just got to take a picture


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> *I think you have answered your own question as everything is single slot configuration*


actually i haven't.. i wonder if there's something wrong with my query..ok i'll try again, what i've been trying to find out, hopefully, is that even on single slot config i'm not sure if the sound card will still fit because of the vga waterblock..



^
to make things clear, this is what i'm worrying about. (pic origin)

really not sure about the clearance between two "true" single slot cards. i'm afraid that the slight protrusion of the waterblock might render the mini-pcie useless unabling me to install my soundcard









i'm trying to exploit and find a way to maximize the pcie slots on my maximus v gene. actually it's really more for show only as i'll occasionally put my rig on display at our shop to promote my trade


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have done that. It would boot into windows at 1.25, but would error out in Cinebench and stop in prime. After I install the wb, I want to reseat cpu with Formula 7 instead of AS5 and I'll try starting from scratch. It started out at 1.326 with default settings when I first booted up. Doesn't seem to look good. I don't mind. Luck of the draw.
> I'm also on bios 1309 and will update that as well. Is there one that's better than others?


That's not good. I'm able to run price 95 and folding 24+ hrs on my 3770K at 4.5 running on 1.22 volts. There's something definitely wrong somewhere.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I have to admit to tearing my system apart (after less than 3 months) so that I could fit yet another radiator - when I was only seeing 3-4C deltas before... and that only applies during the first 4-5 days when I'm benching and stress testing my OC... I don't even have any time to really play games anymore - but I'm having fun so screw it!


REP for admitting wasting your time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien*
> 
> actually i haven't.. i wonder if there's something wrong with my query..ok i'll try again, what i've been trying to find out, hopefully, is that even on single slot config i'm not sure if the sound card will still fit because of the vga waterblock..


If you look carefully that is the top back plate








It will physically fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> That's not good. I'm able to run price 95 and folding 24+ hrs on my 3770K at 4.5 running on 1.22 volts. There's something definitely wrong somewhere.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1386489/need-help-oc-i3770k-with-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h/10#post_19995083

I don't know what you are doing wrong this guy needs 1.164v for 4.6Ghz with his 3770k


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> That's not good. I'm able to run price 95 and folding 24+ hrs on my 3770K at 4.5 running on 1.22 volts. There's something definitely wrong somewhere.


That's just the lotto. My 3570K needs 1.33 and another rig I built needed 1.31 (same batch).


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> REP for admitting wasting your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look carefully that is the top back plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will physically fit
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386489/need-help-oc-i3770k-with-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h/10#post_19995083
> 
> I don't know what you are doing wrong this guy needs 1.164v for 4.6Ghz with his 3770k


It all boils down to what you as an individual deem a stable overclock. Most users will not be able to stress their overclocked CPUs as some of these stress testing applications would running their regular day to day applications or games. With that being said, just because your overclocked CPU can boot your system into windows and run Prime 95 for 20 mins okay doesn't make it great overclock or chip. I read that post and I don't think that overclock is stable at all. It might make it pass 20 mins of Prime 95, but will not make pass an hour or more. I have an outrageously gorgeous chip too that could do those same numbers (4.5 GHz @1.16v &1.55 PLL) without any issues. However, 45 mins into Prime 95 and it fails (No BSOD), so 20 mins is nowhere near the time-frame to test stability at all. At 4.5 GHz @1.17v and1.55 PLL, I can easily make it pass an hour before in crashes. For example, I can Prime 95 my 4.5 overclock at 1.20 V stably for 24+ hrs, but that same overclock fails when I try to fold (FAH). I can also Prime 95 my 4.7 overclock at 1.22 V stably for 24+ hrs, and that also fails at folding. So, to fix the issue, I increased my voltage a bit for both 4.5 and 4.7 overclocks to 1.22 and 1.24 respectively, and can fold 48 hrs straight with no issues at all. Now that's a stable overclock! Not one that could run Prime 95 for 20 mins. SMDH
My two cents.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's just the lotto. My 3570K needs 1.33 and another rig I built needed 1.31 (same batch).


Yep, I do consider myself really lucky. My i7 940, and 2600K were also phenomenal overclockers. Now all I need is a vice and I'll be Delidding
that bad boy.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's just the lotto. My 3570K needs 1.33 and another rig I built needed 1.31 (same batch).


Yeah, one of my 3570K's was that bad and worse... took me 1.43V to get fully stable at 4.8GHz while another from nearly the same batch could hit 4.7GHz at only 1.29V... although oddly I couldn't get that particular chip stable at 4.8GHz no matter how many volts I threw at it... I just put it in my work PC at 4.4GHz and 1.18V and figure it's plenty fast enough for writing text files (programming) and at those levels should be fine for years.









Also, although the lotto can affect that too, in general it seems that the 3770K SKUs will overclock better at lower vCore than similar batches of the 3570K SKUs. YMMV naturally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> According to Jeremy clarkson (and also police men apparently) corvettes can't turn, hence the 20mph...
> 
> Temps do make a difference with ivy bridge, so that 40* or whatever could get you higher clocks with lower volts
> 
> I will join the club just got to take a picture


Well, they do turn a little like a water buffalo in mud, but I've driven a couple over the years and even those disastrous designs from the 90s could pull close to a G on the skidpad. They're certainly no competition for Porsche and Lotus in the cornering dept., but they're not a SUV either.









I agree that temps make a difference, however, in most cases it would be faster and cheaper (provided you have a store with a liberal return policy) to simply spend the time testing and returning chips looking for a 'golden lottery winner' than it is to fret about loop order in a WC setup.


----------



## feznz

yes you are lucky to get a good chip I didn't get lucky with mine just because someone has to use a lot of volts to get to 4.5Ghz doesn't mean they are doing anything wrong.
As my 3570k needs 1.34 but hey I count myself lucky I have seen some take 1.42 to get to 4.5Ghz the old silicon lottery again








But what do I call stable well probably 2 weeks of general usage running 24/7, as you say prime is an indication only I normally do a 12 hour run on prime then I can be 95% sure its stable.
you are right that fact you can even boot into windows and do a 20 min Prime blend means nothing but it is an indication you are nearing a stable OC


----------



## justanoldman

My first chip, which ended up being returned, needed 1.33v for 4.5. My current ones are 4.8 and 5.0, both coincidentally at 1.41v. Needing 1.35v or so for 4.5 stinks, but it may just be the chip.

I have found that 12 hours of Prime95 is ok for the casual user who doesn't mind a potential instability should it occur. 24 hours of Prime95 should be stable for most everything except folding, which tends to take slightly more vCore. Less than 12 hours of the newest Prime95 while stressing at least 90% of your available ram, I would not consider reasonably stable.

We are fortunate to have ROG mobos though because they tend to be relatively accurate and stable with voltage. There are mobos out there that are not, and they can make it harder to find stability. I haven't had much luck with testing stability with IBT, and therefore don't trust it as a test. You can also run Aida64 and Intel's XTU to test stability along with Prime95.


----------



## hotrod717

I read the ivy overclocking guide before i bought the chip. Even printed it out to make sure everything was good. If memory serves me, i had 1.316 at stock. I am starting to think this chip is definately really bad. Bad, returnable? Don't know. Gonna check when i get home. If this chip is at 1.316 stock and reading red in bios, i'm definately going to try to return it. Note- I have literally had over a dozen Phenom II x6's , an 8350 , and never had any issues like this. I definately do my" homework" before overclocking

Update - Well, I got home and set bios to default settings and voltage is reading 1.318. I manually entered this value in bios and it shows up as " red" .

Called Microcenter explained the issue and to my surprise, they said they would exchange it! Wow, that's definately a relief!


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I read the ivy overclocking guide before i bought the chip. Even printed it out to make sure everything was good. If memory serves me, i had 1.316 at stock. I am starting to think this chip is definately really bad. Bad, returnable? Don't know. Gonna check when i get home. If this chip is at 1.316 stock and reading red in bios, i'm definately going to try to return it. Note- I have literally had over a dozen Phenom II x6's , an 8350 , and never had any issues like this. I definately do my" homework" before overclocking
> 
> Update - Well, I got home and set bios to default settings and voltage is reading 1.318. I manually entered this value in bios and it shows up as " red" .
> 
> Called Microcenter explained the issue and to my surprise, they said they would exchange it! Wow, that's definately a relief!


Did you try lowering the voltage yourself?


----------



## hotrod717

Did you really read what I've posted previously?Let me start from scratch. I started at 1.2 - 4.0ghz and progressively increased clock to fail to boot or bsod which ever came first until reaching 4.4 - 1.3v. At that point I tried for 4.5 and stopped at after 1.35 or so. I'm not new to hardware or overclocking. My point is if it's in the "red zone" at stock, it's obviously a dud chip, especially when I should have had no problem reaching 4.4 with less than 1.25. This is the very worst chip I have ever seen. And I've had well over a dozen in the past year.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Did you really read what I've posted previously?Let me start from scratch. I started at 1.2 - 4.0ghz and progressively increased clock to fail to boot or bsod which ever came first until reaching 4.4 - 1.3v. At that point I tried for 4.5 and stopped at after 1.35 or so. I'm not new to hardware or overclocking. My point is if it's in the "red zone" at stock, it's obviously a dud chip, especially when I should have had no problem reaching 4.4 with less than 1.25. This is the very worst chip I have ever seen. And I've had well over a dozen in the past year.


Sorry, didn't read your previous post, but your assessment is definitely right. Return that chip asap and good luck on finding a better replacement.


----------



## Dzuks

Sorry, double post.


----------



## hotrod717

NP, this has just been extremely frustrating. Unfortunately I have to drive an hour and a half to return the darn thing and then drive back. Not the best Intel experience, but I know it's not the norm. However, I'm definately copying some of the better batch #'s and hoping to find something better. I just took the one that the sales guy brought out .Funny thing is, I always insist on picking or choosing. This time I didn't and it bit me in the bum. Call me superstitious, but it hasn't failed me.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> NP, this has just been extremely frustrating. Unfortunately I have to drive an hour and a half to return the darn thing and then drive back. Not the best Intel experience, but I know it's not the norm. However, I'm definately copying some of the better batch #'s and hoping to find something better. I just took the one that the sales guy brought out .Funny thing is, I always insist on picking or choosing. This time I didn't and it bit me in the bum. Call me superstitious, but it hasn't failed me.


Sad to hear, hope your next chip is better


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Sad to hear, hope your next chip is better


My chip isn't much better than his.

1.43V for 4.8gHz







Couldn't hit 5.0gHz even at 1.56V.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> My chip isn't much better than his.
> 
> 1.43V for 4.8gHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't hit 5.0gHz even at 1.56V.


Just about the same as mine......

Like others have said, luck of the draw. I purchased mine from a small local store, and both they and Intel wouldn't return it, saying it was "Within Specifications", and they're right too








I'm waiting on Haswell to see what it can do, if it's worth the upgrade, I'll do it. If not, I'll be looking for another 3770k


----------



## BBEG

How well has the Gene been treating 2600k owners for overclocks? I'm [im]patiently waiting for my heatsink to arrive so I can at least turn mine on. Is the 2600k + V Gene a 5GHz combo?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> How well has the Gene been treating 2600k owners for overclocks? I'm [im]patiently waiting for my heatsink to arrive so I can at least turn mine on. Is the 2600k + V Gene a 5GHz combo?


That's really dependant on the 2600k....If it clocked near (~200Mhz) there before, chances are good you can get it to 5 on the MVG.


----------



## feznz

I do have a theory on getting a good chip but it may cost
I read a few post by a computer technician and he admitted to sorting through chips and putting the bad OCers into business PC systems he built.
BUT if he would build a gaming pc for a customer he would be sure to put in a good chip especially if they had ordered a store built OC on their machine.
this would cost a bit and I am sure everyone here couldn't bear the thought of someone else building their machine.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Sad to hear, hope your next chip is better


Thanks, I hope so too. They keep a couple in a case and get the stock from the back. I'm going to go for the case. Chances are they've been in there a little while and from a totally different batch!







I may even buy another, test both, keep the better of the 2, and sell the other one. Failure is not an option.








I'll also have the chance to pick up 2 - 3/8" fittings to add the mobo vrms to my loop. There was some discussion on loops and order, ect. Here's what the manual/ Asus has to say:


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah, I actually considered setting up a specialty CPU store for that possibility, feznz - but in the end I figured the market of those (like myself) was probably too small to justify the inventory outlay. It's sad because there should be an option for those of us that would just as soon pay $400 for a 3770K if we knew ahead of time that the chip was good for 5.2GHz at 1.33V or something like that.

Unfortunately, the reality on the store-side is that if you don't have 100 system order for 'regular folks' for each 1-2 'enthusiast' customer - you'll wind up having to sell to many CPUs at a loss or at least break-even prices just to get that extra $50-100 for the goldens you found. When you couple that with the time required to bench every CPU in order to even _find_ those goldens... you're making $1/hr or less and should just mow lawns for a living.









And yes, I realize that there are 'extreme' options from intel for the premium SKUs but they're priced so ridiculously that they would have to be 100% faster at a minimum for me to even consider paying those prices for one of them.


----------



## Curleyyy

Hey, I'd like to be added to the club, cheers.

Motherboard - ASUS ROG Maximus V GENE
http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5a/5a4e8c1d__MG_4206.jpeg

CPU-Z
http://i.imgur.com/ryKpoBt.png


----------



## Molokou

Another applicant for the club! =P

*Maximus V EXTREME*





Greets


----------



## ivoryg37

I recently picked up a MVG board. Can anyone recommend a good Mini PCIE Wireless card I can use with the mobo and antenna? I've tried searching this forum and the asus forum but could only find people trying to troubleshoot cards and not a good stable card. I'm trying to SLI so I want to get a wifi card


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I recently picked up a MVG board. Can anyone recommend a good Mini PCIE Wireless card I can use with the mobo and antenna? I've tried searching this forum and the asus forum but could only find people trying to troubleshoot cards and not a good stable card. I'm trying to SLI so I want to get a wifi card


Oh hey there, I'm so sorry I ignored your PM. I was meaning to reply to it but then I got caught up in final exams and now that I'm done I have no excuse









Anyhow, yes I did end up getting a wifi adapter card for my MVG. I would take a picture of it but it's buried way the heck behind my Water 2.0 Pro's 48.8mm radiator :/ Regardless, the card that I ended up getting was the official Asus MVF (Maximus V Formula) 802.11n dual band/BT 4.0 adapter. I got it from someone off of [H]Forums for $20 USD shipped. It was a good price considering the native-ness of the adapter and the it being a combo card. I'm not sure where you can find one, but you sure can post in the marketplace asking if anyone has one they're willing to sell to you.

Sorry this is probably not what you're looking for, but that's all I got









P.S. In-case you were wondering: the chipset for the wifi is a Broadcom BCM-43xx variant and the bluetooth is a Broadcom Bluetooth 2070/20702.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I recently picked up a MVG board. Can anyone recommend a good Mini PCIE Wireless card I can use with the mobo and antenna? I've tried searching this forum and the asus forum but could only find people trying to troubleshoot cards and not a good stable card. I'm trying to SLI so I want to get a wifi card


Like this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106165
Quote:


> Pros: Put this inside of a new desktop build, specifically the Maximus V Gene which has mPCI-e capability. Windows 8 recognized the hardware immediately and I was able to acquire a signal.


-from review there. Cheers









EdiT: They have a few others, including a 450mbps version, without bluetooth.


----------



## wermad

Hi guys, just ordered one (MVE). I'm running a 2700k and a couple of Titans. I'll be adding my sound card (1x), which red slots are 16x for dual cards and does the 4x link directly to the mb or off the plx? Thanks (and reading the manual right now).


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I recently picked up a MVG board. Can anyone recommend a good Mini PCIE Wireless card I can use with the mobo and antenna? I've tried searching this forum and the asus forum but could only find people trying to troubleshoot cards and not a good stable card. I'm trying to SLI so I want to get a wifi card


I actually missed that I was wondering why you would want to buy one, I just noticed they are not included with the motherboard.
I wouldn't recommend TP link I have had nothing but trouble with their routers and wireless cards.(3 routers 2 pci cards the signal kept reducing over time till it was unusable within 10m)
I did get a eddimax wireless PCI-e card and it was awesome but not sure if they do a mPCI-e card


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hi guys, just ordered one (MVE). I'm running a 2700k and a couple of Titans. I'll be adding my sound card (1x), which red slots are 16x for dual cards and does the 4x link directly to the mb or off the plx? Thanks (and reading the manual right now).


Looks like i found my answer. Not really happy I have to use slot #1 and #2B but its not that bad.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Looks like i found my answer. Not really happy I have to use slot #1 and #2B but its not that bad.


actually if you are adding a sound card to the red PCI-e slot then the black PCI-e 2b will automatically disable if you have 2 red PCI-e populated.
I have tried this for myself with my 580s SLI and PCI-e sound card you can only use the red Slots if you have 3 or more PCI-e cards.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> actually if you are adding a sound card to the red PCI-e slot then the black PCI-e 2b will automatically disable if you have 2 red PCI-e populated.
> I have tried this for myself with my 580s SLI and PCI-e sound card you can only use the red Slots if you have 3 or more PCI-e cards.


Sound card will go 4x slot since that's connected to the chipset and not the cpu/plx bus lanes.

Thanks for the info. I know 8x (even 2.0) will have a little impact on a single core gpu. If I can run on slot #1 and #3, it will help w/ my gpu water loop setup. Then again....the #1 and #2B will work too....








.


----------



## fido

It is my Sig rig
Maximus V formulla

just important question for me i need to know lol

I have to transfer huge files Like 3TB , 4TB it will take long time ,should i plug both Hardisks to The same port Sata III 6Gb/s intel controller or Asmedia controller ?
Or plug each hardisk to separate controller better ?

Am talking around 7TB To transfer







yes 3D render's and uncompressed video's are huge


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sound card will go 4x slot since that's connected to the chipset and not the cpu/plx bus lanes.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I know 8x (even 2.0) will have a little impact on a single core gpu. If I can run on slot #1 and #3, it will help w/ my gpu water loop setup. Then again....the #1 and #2B will work too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


PAGE 1-26 in your manual it is last line 

#1 and #2b will give native x8
any of the other red slots will give just x8
I never tried the X4 slot I forgot about that 1
but from what I can tell if the PCI-e 2 vs PCI-e 3 is about double the bandwidth and about 2-3% gain so I just done what was physically practical as I am not wanting to smash any world records today.
I couldn't notice latency regarding PLX chip and I cannot tell the difference between using #1 & #2b and any other combinations of the red slots


----------



## fido

go for 1 and 2B that way u have 8x 8x ,

just don't forget to plug the Extra power for the pci Lanes

, any one have idea ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> It is my Sig rig
> Maximus V formulla
> 
> just important question for me i need to know lol
> 
> I have to transfer huge files Like 3TB , 4TB it will take long time ,should i plug both Hardisks to The same port Sata III 6Gb/s intel controller or Asmedia controller ?
> Or plug each hardisk to separate controller better ?
> 
> Am talking around 7TB To transfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes 3D render's and uncompressed video's are huge


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> PAGE 1-26 in your manual it is last line
> 
> #1 and #2b will give native x8
> any of the other red slots will give just x8
> I never tried the X4 slot I forgot about that 1
> but from what I can tell if the PCI-e 2 vs PCI-e 3 is about double the bandwidth and about 2-3% gain so I just done what was physically practical as I am not wanting to smash any world records today.
> I couldn't notice latency regarding PLX chip and I cannot tell the difference between using #1 & #2b and any other combinations of the red slots


Yeah, I'm probably just going to go with the #1 and #2B if I keep her. Its the same setup as the MVF which is slightly cheaper and has a built in (albeit so-so) block. I still would keep the MVE if I decide to add a 3rd Titan down the road.

Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> go for 1 and 2B that way u have 8x 8x ,
> 
> just don't forget to plug the Extra power for the pci Lanes


Thanks







. When using two cards, I usually do connect the gpu auxiliary power connection.

If I do keep this mb, I'll be adding a mb block


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Like this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106165
> -from review there. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdiT: They have a few others, including a 450mbps version, without bluetooth.


Yes, that would work too. I did consider getting one of the Intel chips since they perform better overall when compared to the Broadcom and Atheros chips. However, the one caveat that I could not overlook and the reason why I went for the more "native" option was that those Intel chips come OEM (meaning they don't come with the antenna nor the mounts to the back of the MV series backplates). This would cause a logistical nightmare when it comes to wiring antennae for the card itself. You could wire inside the case but due to high levels of EM radiation inside the case I would strongly advise against it unless you want crappy signal. That is why my recommendation is to try and find someone who has a MVF or MVE and is willing to part with their wifi card.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Hey, I'd like to be added to the club, cheers.
> 
> Motherboard - ASUS ROG Maximus V GENE
> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5a/5a4e8c1d__MG_4206.jpeg
> 
> CPU-Z
> http://i.imgur.com/ryKpoBt.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molokou*
> 
> Another applicant for the club! =P
> 
> *Maximus V EXTREME*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets


Welcome to the club guys! I'm really sorry for being late, had an issue with my internet for the past week but I'm back. Hope you guys are having fun with your builds.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I recently picked up a MVG board. Can anyone recommend a good Mini PCIE Wireless card I can use with the mobo and antenna? I've tried searching this forum and the asus forum but could only find people trying to troubleshoot cards and not a good stable card. I'm trying to SLI so I want to get a wifi card


Email Asus they Do Have amazing support and regarding stuff like this they will sell it to u,

also Do register ur product at their website etc.. for future support


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I recently picked up a MVG board. Can anyone recommend a good Mini PCIE Wireless card I can use with the mobo and antenna? I've tried searching this forum and the asus forum but could only find people trying to troubleshoot cards and not a good stable card. I'm trying to SLI so I want to get a wifi card


The one you picked up did not come with the wifi card?


----------



## Sebastian2013

Guys, I got a problem.

I just build my new Maximus V Formula rig, with i5 3570k and a corsair h100i cooler.

I tried to overclock the CPU to 4.5g by following the guide on ROG website,

Core ratio to 45, cpu voltage to 1.25 with extreme LLC

but after i press f10, my pc wouldnt boot up.

Any ideas ?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebastian2013*
> 
> Guys, I got a problem.
> 
> I just build my new Maximus V Formula rig, with i5 3570k and a corsair h100i cooler.
> 
> I tried to overclock the CPU to 4.5g by following the guide on ROG website,
> 
> Core ratio to 45, cpu voltage to 1.25 with extreme LLC
> 
> but after i press f10, my pc wouldnt boot up.
> 
> Any ideas ?


did you use the CMOS? to clear settings if that fails remove battery for 30 min
you might have a really dud chip that requires a insane voltage to get it to 4.5
to be honest I have never tried a OC that wouldn't post on this board
but on experience on other motherboards after 3 failed boot attempts does this board automatically load default settings?
And BE SURE to use 1707 bios there are bugs with 1604 and 1501 bios.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Looks like i found my answer. Not really happy I have to use slot #1 and #2B but its not that bad.


Actually, if it's best for your loop you can go ahead and use #1 & #3 - that's where I had my 7970s originally. Also had them in #1 & #2A as a trial. I know have them in the 'correct slots' - in the configuration you're thinking for your titans. They work fine in any of those configs. The biggest issue is you're using the PLX chip for the second set of X16 slots... so theoretically the latencies are slightly worse. Basically I didn't see any differences in benching that weren't well within a margin of error - and no horrible tearing or anything.

At the time I had the long SLI links for my blocks so I went with what fit... can't say it really improved now, but without engaging the PLX chip I figured it was optimized _and_ required less voltage/created less heat. If you block the MB as you intend... then it really wouldn't matter heat-wise either.









Regardless of how they're 'slotted' tho - you still only have x8 bandwidth of course - and in your case, pcie 2.0 at that since you're running a SB CPU.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebastian2013*
> 
> Guys, I got a problem.
> 
> I just build my new Maximus V Formula rig, with i5 3570k and a corsair h100i cooler.
> 
> I tried to overclock the CPU to 4.5g by following the guide on ROG website,
> 
> Core ratio to 45, cpu voltage to 1.25 with extreme LLC
> 
> but after i press f10, my pc wouldnt boot up.
> 
> Any ideas ?


Ultra High is a better setting to use for LLC when finding a stable oc. Here is a guide that should help you. Make sure all your settings match the guide except your ram timings and voltage which are specific to your sticks.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

As Feznz said, use 1707 bios. There are chips that can do 4.5 at under 1.15v and others that need more than 1.35v. We think the average is in the 1.25v range, but until you have tested your chip there is really no way to know what it needs.


----------



## Garming

-Deleted

Wrong board.


----------



## hotrod717

Well, I definately got a better chip and have gotten it to 4.8 @ 1.4v, but am not comfortable going past that without delidding. I think 4.6 @ 1.265v is my sweet spot. Now I have to get this setup in a case aqnd finish putting all the components in my watercooling loops. although some argue against, I find running seperate loops for cpu and gpu to work better for me.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Actually, if it's best for your loop you can go ahead and use #1 & #3 - that's where I had my 7970s originally. Also had them in #1 & #2A as a trial. I know have them in the 'correct slots' - in the configuration you're thinking for your titans. They work fine in any of those configs. The biggest issue is you're using the PLX chip for the second set of X16 slots... so theoretically the latencies are slightly worse. Basically I didn't see any differences in benching that weren't well within a margin of error - and no horrible tearing or anything.
> 
> At the time I had the long SLI links for my blocks so I went with what fit... can't say it really improved now, but without engaging the PLX chip I figured it was optimized _and_ required less voltage/created less heat. If you block the MB as you intend... then it really wouldn't matter heat-wise either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how they're 'slotted' tho - you still only have x8 bandwidth of course - and in your case, pcie 2.0 at that since you're running a SB CPU.


I have a couple of koolance adjustable sli links. The can go to two slots in-between (#1 and #2B) so that's no issue. I think I'll run like this for my testing since the sound card will need to clear the bottom cards fitting (sound card will go into the 4x slot).

It should arrive this next week. Im really looking forward to overclocking my cpu better. I'm not that happy with the Sniper3 though the onboard sound and the color scheme are a plus (







).


----------



## Ash2097

Can I join please,



Sorry for bad pic, used my phone.


----------



## hotrod717

I've just ordered a 10 pack of Asus thermal sensors. Don't need all of them. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> Can I join please,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad pic, used my phone.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## hotrod717

Just realized, I never posted a pic to join! This was a all new buil for me with exception of 1 of the cooling loops. Everything else is new. I have a set of GSkill Trident X 2600mhz 2X4gb Ram and three Xygmatek AOS fans coming this week to round out the harware. I will also be adding a rs240 between the cpu and vrms and a second RX360 to replace the mcp320 for gpu cooling. Hope to get this in a case soon!


----------



## vagenrider

guys my v gene not see my second gtx 590..any solution?


----------



## vagenrider

please,some help..


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> guys my v gene not see my second gtx 590..any solution?


Have you tested each card on their own to verify they are both good?


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Have you tested each card on their own to verify they are both good?


yes and works perfect..seems like the up slot have problem because both cards wont work on this slot and both works to the down slot....also why in the graphics configuration the up slot says x0 and the down x8? means something?


----------



## feznz

I have had a similar problem when I had a GPU fail on me the slots wouldn't run a specified speed.
the solution remove battery for half hour


----------



## wermad

Just got mine in


----------



## BigOlBilliam

Hey all,

I've been trying to find an answer to this question and have had no such luck, so I was hoping someone might be able to help me out. I'm gearing up to start my first major build, and I'm really confused as to why Asus seems to make users choose between the Maximus V and the Rampage IV. It would seem that the Maximus 5 is the all-around better board, but for whatever reason, if doesn't support quad-channel memory, whereas the Rampage IV does. Am I mistaken in this fact? Is there a reason why Asus has not released a Rampage 5 board? Forgive my ignorance, but it just seems weird that there's this segmentation, where users are forced to either go with an older processor to get quad-channel memory.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigOlBilliam*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I've been trying to find an answer to this question and have had no such luck, so I was hoping someone might be able to help me out. I'm gearing up to start my first major build, and I'm really confused as to why Asus seems to make users choose between the Maximus V and the Rampage IV. It would seem that the Maximus 5 is the all-around better board, but for whatever reason, if doesn't support quad-channel memory, whereas the Rampage IV does. Am I mistaken in this fact? Is there a reason why Asus has not released a Rampage 5 board? Forgive my ignorance, but it just seems weird that there's this segmentation, where users are forced to either go with an older processor to get quad-channel memory.


Socket 1155 doesn't support quad channel memory. It's for socket 2011 processors ie Sandy Bridge -E and yet to be released Ivy Bridge -E. E is for Enthusiast, and the cpu's cost a substantial amount more. Here: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492 thats a cheap one







If you can afford it though, it's worth it if you'll use it.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just got mine in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Enjoy! That's a great board you've got there buddy.


----------



## vagenrider

This Is My Baby!

Asus Maximus V Gene

GTX 590 Quad Sli

2600k

http://s229.photobucket.com/user/vagenrider/media/DSC_0008_zps0606f987.jpg.html


----------



## Chomuco

Is My rig..!









Asus Maximus V Gene rog !!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Don't forget guys, if you want to join the club you need to either post a picture of your motherboard with your CPU-z or write your username on a piece of paper and take a picture of it in front of your motherboard.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just realized, I never posted a pic to join! This was a all new buil for me with exception of 1 of the cooling loops. Everything else is new. I have a set of GSkill Trident X 2600mhz 2X4gb Ram and three Xygmatek AOS fans coming this week to round out the harware. I will also be adding a rs240 between the cpu and vrms and a second RX360 to replace the mcp320 for gpu cooling. Hope to get this in a case soon!




Thanks ANDY, did this yesterday and forgot to post it after reading rules.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I hope to get my GENE next week, I plan to start doing mATX ROG builds from now on


----------



## Bogd4n

Hy guys,
I think (I hope) this is the right place to put my question. So here it is: what should I choose between Maximus *5 Gene* and Maximus *4 Extreme*?
Prices are about the same on second hand market.
For now I will put a cheap Celeron/Pentium (Sandy or Ivy) and later (in autumn) I will buy an 2500k or 3570k (a used one, of course). I'm thinking at OC so which one is best for overclocking memory and goes higher in BCLK?

I know that the best option will be to go on 1150 socket but I don't have enought money how.
Thanks and sorry for my bad English.


----------



## BBEG

I went 1155 after the Chinese reviews of Haswell were showing only marginal increases over Ivy or Sandy. The 2600k was an easy choice because A) It overclocks easily, and B) package deal with my Max V Gene for $300.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I got my 2nd GTX 660 Ti today. Installation was a breeze. I am excited, but.... I ran 3dmark11 and scored 11723. It is saying that with my hardware I should be in the 1400s. I can't figure out what the problem is. No C states are enabled, I am running my cpu at 4.5GHz, and I have overclocked from the stock GTX 660 Ti TOP's settings. Which helped out by 200 points, but I am still WAY low. It also says it was using only 1/4 processors. ***? Anyone have any ideas?

I also got another 660 Ti over the weekend that won't show up in bios. It was free, so maybe I will send it off. Previous owner tried to RMA, but asus refused because the SN sticker appears to have gotten wet.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I went 1155 after the Chinese reviews of Haswell were showing only marginal increases over Ivy or Sandy. The 2600k was an easy choice because A) It overclocks easily, and B) package deal with my Max V Gene for $300.


Not to mention Sandy doesnt put out anywhere near the same heat as Ivy or Haswell


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Not to mention Sandy doesnt put out anywhere near the same heat as Ivy or Haswell


You're wrong, it puts off MORE heat. Higher TDP = more heat generated. How hot a CPU core is runs does not determine the amount of heat generated.

Example, an AMD Thuban had a TDP of 130W or so, even though they only ran around 45-50C, they put off more heat than an Intel Ivy Bridge 77W CPU running at 85C.

Don't beleive me? Ask Bill Nye:


----------



## BBEG

According to Intel, the Tcase of a 2600k is 72.6°C, vs the 3770k with 67.4°C. As I understand Tcase, it's the maximum temperature of the maximum TDP of a processor. Despite the Ivy i7's TDP being 18W lower than Sandy, its Tcase is only 5°C lower. Unless I'm misunderstanding these numbers, the second gen chips are more thermally efficient at their maximum TDP and arguably beyond. For purposes of CPU cooling and overclocking, doesn't this make it easier to cool a 4.5 clocked Sandy vs a 4.5 clocked Ivy chip?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Basically in my previous post all I ment was Ivy and Haswell have been proven to have crap TIM on the chips themselves therefore Sandy is still the better option when it comes to overclocking and heat dispersal

This is what I meant ok a Sandy i5-2500K @4.5GHz under for arguments sake a Corsair H100 is easier to cool then its *NON* delidded 4.5GHz Ivy and Haswell counterparts

So the heat vs performance Sandy is still one of the best to go for if its just for gaming if you want a simple small rig thats easy to cool at something like 4.5GHz


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Basically in my previous post all I ment was Ivy and Haswell have been proven to have crap TIM on the chips themselves therefore Sandy is still the better option when it comes to overclocking and heat dispersal
> 
> This is what I meant ok a Sandy i5-2500K @4.5GHz under for arguments sake a Corsair H100 is easier to cool then its *NON* delidded 4.5GHz Ivy and Haswell counterparts
> 
> So the heat vs performance Sandy is still one of the best to go for if its just for gaming if you want a simple small rig thats easy to cool at something like 4.5GHz


I knew what you meant, but you are using the term heat incorrectly, that was what I was trying to point out. Clearly that point was lost, as your last sentence is still incorrect.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Does no one bother to answer other club members questions anymore?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I got my 2nd GTX 660 Ti today. Installation was a breeze. I am excited, but.... I ran 3dmark11 and scored 11723. It is saying that with my hardware I should be in the 1400s. I can't figure out what the problem is. No C states are enabled, I am running my cpu at 4.5GHz, and I have overclocked from the stock GTX 660 Ti TOP's settings. Which helped out by 200 points, but I am still WAY low. It also says it was using only 1/4 processors. ***? Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I also got another 660 Ti over the weekend that won't show up in bios. It was free, so maybe I will send it off. Previous owner tried to RMA, but asus refused because the SN sticker appears to have gotten wet.


Not as familiar with Nvidia as AMD, but driver issue or check control panel to enable sli config. Also lack of response seems to be the way of the "new ocn order". Community has changed.


----------



## BBEG

Can't answer questions until my two 680s arrive and I fire up SLI for the first time. Who knows, I might end up with the same problem.









Anubis, whatcha think 'bout my reasoning earlier re: Tcase between 2600k & 3770k?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Solved. GPUTweak has a FPS setting. I had never enabled it but it has me locked in at 60 fps. This never happened before I enabled SLI. I set the FPS to 255 and now my score is 13882. Right where it needs to be. As far as the 1/4 cpu thing. I misread. It was saying, 1 physical cpus, 4 logical cores. Hope this helps someone else in the future.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Solved. GPUTweak has a FPS setting. I had never enabled it but it has me locked in at 60 fps. This never happened before I enabled SLI. I set the FPS to 255 and now my score is 13882. Right where it needs to be. As far as the 1/4 cpu thing. I misread. It was saying, 1 physical cpus, 4 logical cores. Hope this helps someone else in the future.


Glad you figured it out... Now send that 3rd 660ti my way kind sir.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Hy guys,
> I think (I hope) this is the right place to put my question. So here it is: what should I choose between Maximus *5 Gene* and Maximus *4 Extreme*?
> Prices are about the same on second hand market.
> For now I will put a cheap Celeron/Pentium (Sandy or Ivy) and later (in autumn) I will buy an 2500k or 3570k (a used one, of course). I'm thinking at OC so which one is best for overclocking memory and goes higher in BCLK?
> 
> I know that the best option will be to go on 1150 socket but I don't have enought money how.
> Thanks and sorry for my bad English.


if these ur 2 only 2 options then i advice going with 5 Gene for new features etc.. 1 of them is the audio it is nice, but if u looking for overclocking and want more sli then the 4 extreme , however i advice open new thread and ask for advice put everything there graphic cards budget and what the build used for also if u have any idea of future sli/cross fire

Give us the link once u r Done


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> Glad you figured it out... Now send that 3rd 660ti my way kind sir.


I found this one yesterday. This is an unbeatable price, it is a reference card, but the cooler can be changed. Unfortunately my 3rd is dead. it won't show up in Bios even. I found a place that will repair it for $129 so I might do that. I have nothing in it as of now. The previous owner gave it to me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111088473217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Well, I was looking at it an hour ago, but now it is gone. Someone got an awesome deal. I just ordered a GTX 555 for $69. I'm gonna build an ROG LGA 775 rig and stick it in an Asus Essentio case. Gonna try to stick it on ebay. If I can sell 10 used machines and make $100 each I will have enough to start building newer, nicer computers.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> if these ur 2 only 2 options then i advice going with 5 Gene for new features etc.. 1 of them is the audio it is nice, but if u looking for overclocking and want more sli then the 4 extreme , however i advice open new thread and ask for advice put everything there graphic cards budget and what the build used for also if u have any idea of future sli/cross fire
> 
> Give us the link once u r Done


No need to start another thread.
I plan to do (again) a system just for benching on a small budget (~250 $).
For the beginning I will buy one cheap CPU (45-50$) and one of these boards (used):
-Maximus 4 Extreme with some warranty left: 148$
-Maximus 5 Gene 1 year warranty left: 177$
-Maximus 5 Gene with some warranty left: 150$
-Maximus 5 Extreme no warranty, bulk: 177$

Later on I will probably buy a 2500k or an 3570k or maybe more cheap Celerons/Pentiums (I like Super PI







).
Not planing to make SLI/Crossfire, but even if I will do that, every board has at least 2 PCI-E slots which will be more than enought.

I have HDDs, RAM, PSU, video cards, my only problem is that I don't know what mobo should I choose.


----------



## Seiken

Hey team I'm reaching out for some help in regards to putting together an Asus Maximus V Formula build with a Corsair Obsidian 550D, now the question I have is how flush will the motherboard be in the case? Will it look crowded? Do I have to cut anything to make it fit which I'm trying to avoid? My only other option is to go with the Asus Gene V but I prefer to stick with the Formula. Also I have researched maniacally for other users that have the same setup and not much screenshot or threads mention about the fitting... Any insight is appreciated thanks!


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seiken*
> 
> Hey team I'm reaching out for some help in regards to putting together an Asus Maximus V Formula build with a Corsair Obsidian 550D, now the question I have is how flush will the motherboard be in the case? Will it look crowded? Do I have to cut anything to make it fit which I'm trying to avoid? My only other option is to go with the Asus Gene V but I prefer to stick with the Formula. Also I have researched maniacally for other users that have the same setup and not much screenshot or threads mention about the fitting... Any insight is appreciated thanks!


Found this.. it should help you.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=114340

It appears the only issue you might face is the sata cables, but as per the above link akasa make some slim cables that will bypass that issue. link

To save you some further time searching the P9X79 pictured in that example is fractionally bigger than the MVF

P9x79 = 12 inch x 10.5 inch ( 30.48 cm x 26.67 cm )

MVF = 12 inch x 10.1 inch ( 30.5 cm x 25.7 cm )


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seiken*
> 
> Hey team I'm reaching out for some help in regards to putting together an Asus Maximus V Formula build with a Corsair Obsidian 550D, now the question I have is how flush will the motherboard be in the case? Will it look crowded? Do I have to cut anything to make it fit which I'm trying to avoid? My only other option is to go with the Asus Gene V but I prefer to stick with the Formula. Also I have researched maniacally for other users that have the same setup and not much screenshot or threads mention about the fitting... Any insight is appreciated thanks!


I have a MVF in an Antec P182SE case. Which is an ATX case. You shouldn't have any trouble except maybe for the Sata connectors. If you will look at some of the photos in 'For The Republic"(in my signature) you will see what we are talking about...


----------



## KaiotEch

New BIOS(1802) for V Gene. Anyone tried it?


----------



## DIJRP

This is my "in-wall" Maximus V Formula connected to 3 different "stations" (cinema\office\gaming).
Just upgraded to 1802, the cpu on the motherboard is a 3570k overclocked to 4.4 (vcore 1.3).
If possible, add me to this club.

Best Regards form Italy, Rome.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> New BIOS(1802) for V Gene. Anyone tried it?


Wondering the same thing, I haven't tried it yet.
Not sure what "Optimize BIOS configuration" means.


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Wondering the same thing, I haven't tried it yet.
> Not sure what "Optimize BIOS configuration" means.


The RoG logo is sharper than the older.


----------



## InCoGnIt0

You guys should take a look at this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACT294y53lI


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> New BIOS(1802) for V Gene. Anyone tried it?


I'm using it on my Formula without a problem


----------



## feznz

see there is 1802 for MVE I am kind of scared to try it as 1707 has been a reliable bios for me


----------



## tw33k

I always update mine. I can always flash it back if there's a problem


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I always update mine. I can always flash it back if there's a problem


How is the new BIOS? Can you notice any difference?


----------



## tw33k

I'm still running stress tests but so far I can't see any difference. Not sure what ASUS means by "Optimize BIOS configuration"


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Time to get a Maximus 6 mobo

How's the AI Suite II CPU level up, stable?


----------



## Curleyyy

On the ASUS download page, there are various updates and softwares for the Maximus V Gene; I'm just wondering if I actually need any of them?

I get my audio from Realtek, my video driver from NVIDIA and then there's the BIOS - but what about the other stuff, like the USB/LAN/Intel Firmware, etc?


----------



## drBlahMan

I now I'm kind of late buy here I am (*1st time ASUS owner*







)...
Please add me & my Maximus Gene V









http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/GeneV_zps6dcf1301.jpg.html


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> On the ASUS download page, there are various updates and softwares for the Maximus V Gene; I'm just wondering if I actually need any of them?
> 
> I get my audio from Realtek, my video driver from NVIDIA and then there's the BIOS - but what about the other stuff, like the USB/LAN/Intel Firmware, etc?


I'm actually wondering that myself. It's my understanding that Intel's LAN firmware is pretty good, as is their USB stuff.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> On the ASUS download page, there are various updates and softwares for the Maximus V Gene; I'm just wondering if I actually need any of them?
> I get my audio from Realtek, my video driver from NVIDIA and then there's the BIOS - but what about the other stuff, like the USB/LAN/Intel Firmware, etc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I'm actually wondering that myself. It's my understanding that Intel's LAN firmware is pretty good, as is their USB stuff.


I install Windows, then do the chipset, then let Windows update itself. After that the audio, lan, usb, and sata. Wireless and blue tooth if you use those, and all the stuff in utilities is a personal choice if you want them or not. The firmware section is also suggested if you have win8.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> On the ASUS download page, there are various updates and softwares for the Maximus V Gene; I'm just wondering if I actually need any of them?
> 
> I get my audio from Realtek, my video driver from NVIDIA and then there's the BIOS - but what about the other stuff, like the USB/LAN/Intel Firmware, etc?


Get them from Intel (painful process) or from this thread.


----------



## ElementZero

Any notable differences between 1707 and the latest BIOS? Don't wanna lose my settings for nothing.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I install Windows, then do the chipset, then let Windows update itself. After that the audio, lan, usb, and sata. Wireless and blue tooth if you use those, and all the stuff in utilities is a personal choice if you want them or not. The firmware section is also suggested if you have win8.


Do you do all of this from the CD? I generally do fresh installs disconnected from the internet.

...And I apparently need to do _another_ fresh install because something, somewhere, is causing the computer to freeze. Meaning exactly that, too: everything just stops. Code doesnt change on the motherboard, fans keep spinning, but everything on-screen is frozen. Sometimes the mouse moves, sometimes not. At first it would just hang and give me a delay, but now it's taken to needing restarts. Maybe this is my MVG's way of saying it wants to be installed in a case and not on a cardboard box.



Interestingly, as I'm trying to type this, I get this little gem:



Previously with the much-smaller GT520, I had no such problems:



(Two hangs and a driver crash just trying to type this post...)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Do you do all of this from the CD? I generally do fresh installs disconnected from the internet.
> 
> ...And I apparently need to do _another_ fresh install because something, somewhere, is causing the computer to freeze. Meaning exactly that, too: everything just stops. Code doesnt change on the motherboard, fans keep spinning, but everything on-screen is frozen. Sometimes the mouse moves, sometimes not. At first it would just hang and give me a delay, but now it's taken to needing restarts. Maybe this is my MVG's way of saying it wants to be installed in a case and not on a cardboard box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, as I'm trying to type this, I get this little gem:
> 
> 
> 
> Previously with the much-smaller GT520, I had no such problems:
> 
> 
> 
> (Two hangs and a driver crash just trying to type this post...)


I suppose you can use the cd if you want it to be quick and easy, but I wouldn't. You can go the Asus download page for your mobo and they are all listed there. Or you can go to the link Cloppy007 has in his post #2974 above for even more recent drivers.

A lot of people complaining about 320.18. I would go back to 314.22 until they figure out if 320.18 is actually harming cards.


----------



## BBEG

You don't think it's the lack of physical support to keep the 460 TFII upright? I was worried about that since it's pretty wobbly.

The advise is appreciated regardless. I forgot that I had an mATX rear panel from Danger Den. Hopefully it'll add a little support.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> You don't think it's the lack of physical support to keep the 460 TFII upright? I was worried about that since it's pretty wobbly.
> 
> The advise is appreciated regardless. I forgot that I had an mATX rear panel from Danger Den. Hopefully it'll add a little support.


Sorry, absolutely it could be an issue if it is pretty wobbly. Only way to know for sure is to test it, but with people up in arms about 320.18 I would go back to 314.22 when you reinstall everything.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementZero*
> 
> Any notable differences between 1707 and the latest BIOS? Don't wanna lose my settings for nothing.


Some extremely minor keyboard / mouse compatibility fixes, apparently.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry, absolutely it could be an issue if it is pretty wobbly. Only way to know for sure is to test it, but with people up in arms about 320.18 I would go back to 314.22 when you reinstall everything.


I did too and quickly doubled back to 314.22. My GTS 250 dedicated to physx kept crashing.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Get them from Intel (painful process) or from this thread.


There are multiple selections for a few of them, which one should I get?

Video:
LucidLogix
Intel Accelerator

USB:
Intel Host Controller
ASMedia Driver
AsMedia Firm

Sata:
ASMedia Controller
Intel Rapid Storage

http://i.imgur.com/yKHhSP4.png?1


----------



## stickg1

Anyone know how to fix this or what the cause of the problem is?




http://www.overclock.net/t/1399502/trouble-with-my-maximus-v-formula/0_30


----------



## justanoldman

Sorry Stick, I have two MVF and have never seen anything like that. I don’t remember seeing anyone with an issue like that before either.


----------



## stickg1

The only solutions I have found by scouring the forums is 1 case of bad CPU, and another case of corrupt BIOS chip


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The only solutions I have found by scouring the forums is 1 case of bad CPU, and another case of corrupt BIOS chip


One time i had the same issue was corrupted bios that couldnt run my previous stable ram oc. Reflashed and then it run perfectly. Do you have another stick of ram to test? I would reflash no matter what just to be sure.


----------



## stickg1

Tried reflashing BIOS, tried 6 different sticks of RAM from 3 different kits, cleared the CMOS a bunch of times. I think it's a corrupt BIOS ROM.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Does anyone in here have the MiPS fullcover block for the MVE? I've ordered one (and yes, I realize it's not _necessary_ for the Z77 - but this is OCN) and I'm just wondering if someone has any idea how restrictive it is. Trying to figure out if I can get away with running my loop on a single MCP35X or if I need to just order a second one right off the bat.


----------



## Ash2097

I need to clear my CMOS, it says in the manual to press clear CMOS button on back IO, and change jumper position. Where is the jumper?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> I need to clear my CMOS, it says in the manual to press clear CMOS button on back IO, and change jumper position. Where is the jumper?


Looks like there isn't one. Pull on board battery (big button cell) for ~1/2 hour


----------



## ripsaw

Anyone thinking of a Maximus VI club yet? I'm waiting for the M6 Impact........


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Anyone thinking of a Maximus VI club yet? I'm waiting for the M6 Impact........


I am still waiting to see a haswell do 5Ghz on water by all accounts 4.2 has been the average so upgrade to downclock


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am still waiting to see a haswell do 5Ghz on water by all accounts 4.2 has been the average so upgrade to downclock


Yeah, that's why I figure I'm skipping this cycle. Even with a supposed 10% performance improvement (per clock cycle) - which doesn't apply in everything - just certain games, etc... if it can't hit _at least_ ~4.5GHz, that's a loss of overall performance even in software optimized for it.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am still waiting to see a haswell do 5Ghz on water by all accounts 4.2 has been the average so upgrade to downclock


I just want a nice m-itx board, not 5 ghz, necessarily







Also, it still looks like socket 1150 will be the last one to allow cpu changes. They will supposedly be soldered to the mobo next round (Ball Grid Array), making customization a pita.







Time to upgrade my htpc









EDIT: Check out the delidded club, at least one person has gotten their 4670k (i5) to 5Ghz.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> I now I'm kind of late buy here I am (*1st time ASUS owner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> Please add me & my Maximus Gene V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/GeneV_zps6dcf1301.jpg.html


Welcome to the club!

On a side note, I haven't really looked into the Haswell boards but this club shall always be open for discussion on the V series line up. I'm still very much enjoying my board and I hope you all are as well.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> I just want a nice m-itx board, not 5 ghz, necessarily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it still looks like socket 1150 will be the last one to allow cpu changes. They will supposedly be soldered to the mobo next round (Ball Grid Array), making customization a pita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to upgrade my htpc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Check out the delidded club, at least one person has gotten their 4670k (i5) to 5Ghz.


Thanks I will check that out.

Still the only reason I got a ivy was no sandys available for my go small Asrock Z77 itx lan rig
I had seen the news about the CPU directly soldered to mobo but the rumour is also this will only last 1 generation of mobo to see if this will adversely effect sales as we all still have the AMD option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> On a side note, I haven't really looked into the Haswell boards but this club shall always be open for discussion on the V series line up. I'm still very much enjoying my board and I hope you all are as well.


I am enjoying my MVE immensely not looking to the ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO is new in the z87 line up any time soon.
I got to say the MVIE has a nice OC dongle hand controller tempting till I looked at the haswell OC results


----------



## Himea

just got this http://www.microcenter.com/product/410119/525_Series_90GB_mSATA_Internal_Solid_State_Drive_(SSD)_SSDMCEAC090B301-_Bare_Drive free from microcenter lucky me again









now i have a question which best way to use this as a cache not sure what they mean but someone suggested have a main HDD and use it as a cache not sure what they mean or use it as a primary SSD and os on it?


----------



## mordocai rp

Does anyone know where I can buy/find the mSATA pcie wifi/bluetooth combo card from the maximus v extreme to use in my asus v gene? I would love to pair up these two items and not have to worry aout all the driver conflicts


----------



## Chomuco

new! bios maximus v gene...

http://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#support_Download_30


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new! bios maximus v gene...
> 
> http://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#support_Download_30


We know ur late


----------



## sdmf74

@gdesmo how much $ for one of those red and black power cables?


----------



## DoktorTerror

on the maximus V formula does not remove the nozzle?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> on the maximus V formula does not remove the nozzle?


I take it you mean "can you remove the barbs on the MVF?" in which case: No the barbs on the formula heatsink cannot be removed unless you drill them out or something. It's been done once or twice - but most just replace it with an aftermarket block or use the barbs that are included.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> We know ur late


That's kinda rude.....







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new! bios maximus v gene...
> 
> http://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#support_Download_30


+Rep to that for trying to help......


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I take it you mean "can you remove the barbs on the MVF?" in which case: No the barbs on the formula heatsink cannot be removed unless you drill them out or something. It's been done once or twice - but most just replace it with an aftermarket block or use the barbs that are included.


thanks so much








I would have liked so much but I do not like this solution :-(


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked so much but I do not like this solution :-(


Neither did anyone else... which is why on the new Haswell boards they come with G1/4 threads so you can use your own fittings.


----------



## BBEG

Any word yet on the MVG 'bios optimization'?


----------



## MsNikita

What's your Q-Code LED status normally?

My board's status has been bothering me of late.. Previously I hadn't taken much notice until my system started crashing, usually just before windows completely loads (blank screen, keyboard lost, mouse response-less and the system is on, as if it's halted, no disk activity). I've also notice my Q-Code status isn't the usual '*AA*' or "*03*" but a odd '*A0*'. When the system boots, the machine appears to working normally. However, that LED continues to say '*A0*'.

Should I be concerned?

Have tried upgrading the BIOS to 1802 in an attempt to correct the issue, to no avail.


----------



## BBEG

I'm looking at an A0 right now too.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quick question Gene V for my sig rig? want to downsize but keep my clocks, gonna be getting a 780 to


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> What's your Q-Code LED status normally?
> 
> My board's status has been bothering me of late.. Previously I hadn't taken much notice until my system started crashing, usually just before windows completely loads (blank screen, keyboard lost, mouse response-less and the system is on, as if it's halted, no disk activity). I've also notice my Q-Code status isn't the usual '*AA*' or "*03*" but a odd '*A0*'. When the system boots, the machine appears to working normally. However, that LED continues to say '*A0*'.
> 
> Should I be concerned?
> 
> Have tried upgrading the BIOS to 1802 in an attempt to correct the issue, to no avail.


That's what mine has read from day 1 after post. AO.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That's what mine has read from day 1 after post. AO.


Mine too....


On other notes... the last of an era... one of the few remaining MIPS fullcover blocks for the MVE in all it's glory:

More in my log if anyone cares...


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Mine too....
> 
> 
> On other notes... the last of an era... one of the few remaining MIPS fullcover blocks for the MVE in all it's glory:
> 
> More in my log if anyone cares...


how much was it @[email protected]


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> how much was it @[email protected]


After shipping and taxes (shipped 2nd day UPS from Germany!) it came to about $180. Definitely not cheap... but really not that much more (~$35+) than the EK block runs for this board - and I definitely prefer the look of the MIPS block over those damn crop circles.


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> After shipping and taxes (shipped 2nd day UPS from Germany!) it came to about $180. Definitely not cheap... but really not that much more (~$35+) than the EK block runs for this board - and I definitely prefer the look of the MIPS block over those damn crop circles.


yeah 180 @[email protected] sell my other AMD card get a strong single one for me at least


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this or what the cause of the problem is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399502/trouble-with-my-maximus-v-formula/0_30


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The only solutions I have found by scouring the forums is 1 case of bad CPU, and another case of corrupt BIOS chip


Turned out to be a dead IMC on the 3570K, put in a 3770K and everything works swimmingly.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Turned out to be a dead IMC on the 3570K, put in a 3770K and everything works swimmingly.


Sucks about the i5, but at least your mobo's good!








I know they probably cost close to same, but i'd rather switch out a cpu than my mobo.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> After shipping and taxes (shipped 2nd day UPS from Germany!) it came to about $180. Definitely not cheap... but really not that much more (~$35+) than the EK block runs for this board - and I definitely prefer the look of the MIPS block over those damn crop circles.


I see you have a Raystorm also. Any issues with the mounting hardware? I had one on my AMD and it seemed a lot easier to mount. Also the 1155 backplate in the box is different than what the instructions show. When mounting the studs, the springs are fully compressed without adjusting the thumbscrews. Just wanted to get some other opinions on it. I will be replacing the mounting studs and thumb screws so that it's easier to swap out cpu's, tim, ect.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I see you have a Raystorm also. Any issues with the mounting hardware? I had one on my AMD and it seemed a lot easier to mount. Also the 1155 backplate in the box is different than what the instructions show. When mounting the studs, the springs are fully compressed without adjusting the thumbscrews. Just wanted to get some other opinions on it. I will be replacing the mounting studs and thumb screws so that it's easier to swap out cpu's, tim, ect.


I know what you mean it seems like there is too much mounting pressure all I done was squash the springs with a pair of pliers a few times now they require the secondary thumb nut to be done up to do the final mounting pressure.
Did you have the thumb nut up the right way as they are countersunk on one side.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I know what you mean it seems like there is too much mounting pressure all I done was squash the springs with a pair of pliers a few times now they require the secondary thumb nut to be done up to do the final mounting pressure.
> Did you have the thumb nut up the right way as they are countersunk on one side.


Yep. thumbscrews were up. As I said, have AMD version and it is so much easier. You still have to push down a bit, but no were near as much as the 1155. It seems like the posts end up being slightly short for the 1155 platform. I'm definately looking into getting some all-thread and using my own posts instead of theirs. Not only is it a pita, it also prevents from getting a consistent pressure and spread with the tim.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, I definitely found the Raystorm block to go on plenty tight... and yes I didn't have to mess with the secondary adjustment... I just adjusted my prior to installation to be the same compression on the springs and then put them in with only the top thumbscrew portion. There's still a tiny amount of 'give' in the springs but not much at all. I'm not worried about getting a ton of pressure... just even pressure. I'm using the Coollaboratory Ultra on this run so since both are flat... that's all that really matters... there's no spreading of the TIM that will occur at all really.

Considering how little area is actually in contact with the die - coupled with the fact I didn't delid this CPU yet (wanted to see how it is first... then decide if a delid is in order) I'm only worried about 'close enough' not an absolutely perfect mount. I didn't do anything special at all with my 3570K and it was good for 4.7GHz with temps in the 70s under full load - so if this 3770K is similar I'll call it good - at least for awhile.

The one thing I can say is that my mount did seem to look like the one in the instructions as far as I can remember... looked a little like a fat T shape.


----------



## ChaosAD

Anyone else getting crazy hdd usage when entering bios? My wd black goes crazy as soon as i enter bios to change something.


----------



## chillidog

pls add us to club


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> pls add us to club


it's corsair obsidian 900D right?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey guys I wanna know is it worth taking the risk and getting this Damaged Asus Maximus V Gene and fix its cpu pins or do they look to far gone?

Thanks


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey guys I wanna know is it worth taking the risk and getting this Damaged Asus Maximus V Gene and fix its cpu pins or do they look to far gone?
> 
> Thanks


Looks kinda crunched. I wouldn't without seeing it, unless you get it for ~$25


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Looks kinda crunched. I wouldn't without seeing it, unless you get it for ~$25


lol yeah that wont happen already asked, Im still trying to work out... how in the hell you can do that much damage from a cpu pin cover..


----------



## BBEG

Hey guys. I have two separate issues. First, Intel Speedstep disabled but CPU-Z still shows me dropping to 1.6GHz when I'm not busy. Core Temp, meanwhile, shows I'm at 4.6GHz. Core Temp also shows me drifting between 1.23V and 1.306V, whereas CPU-Z shows me at 1.328V. I have no idea which one of these to listen to.

Second, I'm having a hell of a time actually manually overclocking. As far as I know, I turn Ai Overclock Tuner to [Manual]. On Turbo Ratio, all options stay on [Auto] no matter what particular numbers I plug in. If I select CPU Level Up and start trying to change the Turbo Ratio, the Target CPU Turbo Mode Speed drops back to default. I'm on the second-to-newest BIOS version (1707?). My first go at OCing the 2600k is starting to frustrate me because I don't see my BIOS behaving like other peoples' on YouTube or the like.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey guys I wanna know is it worth taking the risk and getting this Damaged Asus Maximus V Gene and fix its cpu pins or do they look to far gone?
> 
> Thanks


I think it is possible it seems all pin are there I have straightened pins out before it is surprisingly easy to bend but if a pin is missing you might as well forget it as most of the pins bent are in the memory and PCI regions.

That's why I wouldn't let an Australian touch my PC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Hey guys. I have two separate issues. First, Intel Speedstep disabled but CPU-Z still shows me dropping to 1.6GHz when I'm not busy. Core Temp, meanwhile, shows I'm at 4.6GHz. Core Temp also shows me drifting between 1.23V and 1.306V, whereas CPU-Z shows me at 1.328V. I have no idea which one of these to listen to.
> 
> Second, I'm having a hell of a time actually manually overclocking. As far as I know, I turn Ai Overclock Tuner to [Manual]. On Turbo Ratio, all options stay on [Auto] no matter what particular numbers I plug in. If I select CPU Level Up and start trying to change the Turbo Ratio, the Target CPU Turbo Mode Speed drops back to default. I'm on the second-to-newest BIOS version (1707?). My first go at OCing the 2600k is starting to frustrate me because I don't see my BIOS behaving like other peoples' on YouTube or the like.


reflash the Bios it may be corrupted.


----------



## BBEG

Flashed to 180whatever (the newest one). And, uh... somehow that led to my first real OC attempt. Not sure how it happened.



Hour into Prime95. Going to sleep and gonna hope she's still running in the morning.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I think it is possible it seems all pin are there I have straightened pins out before it is surprisingly easy to bend but if a pin is missing you might as well forget it as most of the pins bent are in the memory and PCI regions.
> 
> That's why I wouldn't let an Australian touch my PC


lol yeah I've straightened them before but not that many









Hey... some of use are good with them thank you very much... and the rest are just idiots









Guess Im gonna buy a new Gene V for my rig, wanted that used one... before he stuffed it


----------



## thugmoney

hey all, req to join the club if pos.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> pls add us to club
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thugmoney*
> 
> hey all, req to join the club if pos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club guys!


----------



## BBEG

ANDMYGUN, you still owe us a source for your avatar.


----------



## cloppy007

bigger here


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> bigger here


and super sized here


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I definitely found the Raystorm block to go on plenty tight... and yes I didn't have to mess with the secondary adjustment... I just adjusted my prior to installation to be the same compression on the springs and then put them in with only the top thumbscrew portion. There's still a tiny amount of 'give' in the springs but not much at all. I'm not worried about getting a ton of pressure... just even pressure. I'm using the Coollaboratory Ultra on this run so since both are flat... that's all that really matters... there's no spreading of the TIM that will occur at all really.
> 
> Considering how little area is actually in contact with the die - coupled with the fact I didn't delid this CPU yet (wanted to see how it is first... then decide if a delid is in order) I'm only worried about 'close enough' not an absolutely perfect mount. I didn't do anything special at all with my 3570K and it was good for 4.7GHz with temps in the 70s under full load - so if this 3770K is similar I'll call it good - at least for awhile.
> 
> The one thing I can say is that my mount did seem to look like the one in the instructions as far as I can remember... looked a little like a fat T shape.


My backplate is definately different and fits over cpu backplate instead of replacing it and looks a lot cheaper. I'll snap a pic after I get my case and tear down. I guess I can try emailing xspc and ask them about it. I'm just afraid I'm going to strip out the thread one of these days reinstalling the wb. It really takes an obscene amount of pressure and I have absolutely no adjustment. Here are the 2 backplates left( just to show I couldn't have used the wrong one).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

You're right... that does look significantly cheaper. Either they implemented cost cutting (in a terrible fashion IMO) or they packaged the wrong mount with yours. To me that looks like the generic ones you get will Coolermaster air coolers and the cheaper Zalmans. Mine is very robust and fits like a glove over the CPU mount itself (it's even dimpled along the edge so it automatically centers itself if you don't have it rotated 180 degrees). If that's the 'new method' then I'm very glad I got mine when I did!









EDIT: The only difference (but I wouldn't think it would affect the backplate selected) is that I got the special "black edition" Raystorm - so my block mount is all black aluminum and doesn't allow for LED illumination like the acrylic version does. Maybe that's where my extra $5 was spent.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> lol yeah I've straightened them before but not that many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... some of use are good with them thank you very much... and the rest are just idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess Im gonna buy a new Gene V for my rig, wanted that used one... before he stuffed it


probably a time you don't want to admit the truth my dog ate my PC









Note to self if I develop Parkinson's disease don't go near a Intel socket


----------



## Ash2097

Hi,

I have put my V Gene with 2500K into my girlfriends machine, she does not play games of anything so no GPU. I have been trying to setup dual display (1920x1080 x2) via HDMI-HDMI and DisplayPort-HDMI but can't get the second screen to work, (screen using Displayport to HDMI).

Any ideas on why?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have put my V Gene with 2500K into my girlfriends machine, she does not play games of anything so no GPU. I have been trying to setup dual display (1920x1080 x2) via HDMI-HDMI and DisplayPort-HDMI but can't get the second screen to work, (screen using Displayport to HDMI).
> 
> Any ideas on why?


Have you enabled the second display in Windows? Normally, it should automatically detect and ask you or defaults to mirroring the primary display








, but I've found some cases where Windows ignores the additional display until you specify whether you want it to mirror or extend the primary display. When you reboot the machine, do you initially see bios & Windows boot on both or just one one no matter what? I guess the other question is can you get it to work at all if only the DP-HDMI monitor is connected or does it not use that connection (at least would indicate where the problem with that display was.. MB/Cable/Monitor/Driver/etc).


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> and super sized here










Is she famous or something?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDMYGUN, you still owe us a source for your avatar.


Welcome to the club-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she famous or something?


-I have no clue who she is :X found the image on tumblr a few months ago


----------



## chillidog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> pls add us to club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's corsair obsidian 900D right?
Click to expand...

yes it is. the case is big alright ,looks and feel ok but for £300 there is some build issues am not happy with corsair,the front bottom panal where the 3 fans hide behind is very flimsy one small touch it falls off.another one is where they fitted 3 plastic tie backs for the wiring in the back panal two of mine already broken off very cheap plastic also as you can see they don't supply any rubber grommets for the two holes above where the cpu go's as shown .when i get time am going to send them pictures but i know this be a waste of time as it takes them almost 2 weeks to get an response on their forum.

if you thinking off getting one DON'Tsave your money


----------



## chillidog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid781*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> pls add us to club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's corsair obsidian 900D right?
Click to expand...

yes it is. the case is big alright ,looks and feel ok but for £300 there is some build issues am not happy with corsair,the front bottom panal where the 3 fans hide behind is very flimsy one small touch it falls off.another one is where they fitted 3 plastic tie backs for the wiring in the back panal two of mine already broken off very cheap plastic also as you can see they don't supply any rubber grommets for the two holes above where the cpu go's as shown .when i get time am going to send them pictures but i know this be a waste of time as it takes them almost 2 weeks to get an response on their forum.

if you thinking off getting one DON'Tsave your money


----------



## chillidog

sorry double post:kookoo:


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Welcome to the club-
> -I have no clue who she is :X found the image on tumblr a few months ago


Thanks to Ardalista's link, I've got something of an answer: http://www.doobybrain.com/2012/09/13/freckled-girls-eyes-eva-joos-eyes/

When you look up Eva Joos, you get this blog: http://cathyvdm.blogspot.com/2011_07_01_archive.html

Leading to here: http://cathyvdm.blogspot.com/2011/07/theres-nothing-you-cant-be.html

Pretty sure the girl behind the camera is the young lady in the avatar, or a sibling. Face shape is right, eyes are both green (shade is hard to tell), hair worn the same way (mirror), etc.


----------



## kid781

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> yes it is. the case is big alright ,looks and feel ok but for £300 there is some build issues am not happy with corsair,the front bottom panal where the 3 fans hide behind is very flimsy one small touch it falls off.another one is where they fitted 3 plastic tie backs for the wiring in the back panal two of mine already broken off very cheap plastic also as you can see they don't supply any rubber grommets for the two holes above where the cpu go's as shown .when i get time am going to send them pictures but i know this be a waste of time as it takes them almost 2 weeks to get an response on their forum.
> 
> if you thinking off getting one DON'Tsave your money


Thanks for your advice. The first time I saw the case, i like it. but after I heard your comment. i take out of my list.
+rep for you bro:thumb:


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> yes it is. the case is big alright ,looks and feel ok but for £300 there is some build issues am not happy with corsair,the front bottom panal where the 3 fans hide behind is very flimsy one small touch it falls off.another one is where they fitted 3 plastic tie backs for the wiring in the back panal two of mine already broken off very cheap plastic also as you can see they don't supply any rubber grommets for the two holes above where the cpu go's as shown .when i get time am going to send them pictures but i know this be a waste of time as it takes them almost 2 weeks to get an response on their forum.
> 
> if you thinking off getting one DON'Tsave your money


Wow, that disappointing. Unfortunately that is probably the cheapest case to hold my components. I've heard both good and bad about this caase. Seems like they may have quality control issues? Or is it just cheaply made?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So Im about to pull the trigger on a GENE V for my sig rig, I just thought I should ask is there any common problems or issues I should know about first?

Thanks


----------



## chillidog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> yes it is. the case is big alright ,looks and feel ok but for £300 there is some build issues am not happy with corsair,the front bottom panal where the 3 fans hide behind is very flimsy one small touch it falls off.another one is where they fitted 3 plastic tie backs for the wiring in the back panal two of mine already broken off very cheap plastic also as you can see they don't supply any rubber grommets for the two holes above where the cpu go's as shown .when i get time am going to send them pictures but i know this be a waste of time as it takes them almost 2 weeks to get an response on their forum.
> 
> if you thinking off getting one DON'Tsave your money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that disappointing. Unfortunately that is probably the cheapest case to hold my components. I've heard both good and bad about this caase. Seems like they may have quality control issues? Or is it just cheaply made?
Click to expand...

pls don't let me put anyone off its my personal opinion as i would exspect higher standards from corsair for the money i spent on it and yes corsair have had quality control issues with some off their products like the h100i etc.

but anyway do anyone still use the asus suite ii software or have they unistall it the reason why am asking is that i keep getting pop up messages about vcore low or fan this and that but when i check everything running as normal?????

as anyone got an template for overclocking an i5 3570k on this board manual,tried the cpu level up in the suite ii which recommends 4.6 , i did it ran ok until i was getting crashes while playing bf3 tried everything from graphic cards checks etc etc
then i decided to down clock to 4.5 and everything seems to be ok?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> but anyway do anyone still use the asus suite ii software or have they unistall it the reason why am asking is that i keep getting pop up messages about vcore low or fan this and that but when i check everything running as normal?????


I had some similar pop-up's displaying whenever I restarted my PC... I eventually discovered I had enabled monitoring of the fan headers but no longer had fans attached to them after my testing was complete.. it was an obscure checkbox somewhere within the software. .. happy hunting


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> pls don't let me put anyone off its my personal opinion as i would exspect higher standards from corsair for the money i spent on it and yes corsair have had quality control issues with some off their products like the h100i etc.
> 
> but anyway do anyone still use the asus suite ii software or have they unistall it the reason why am asking is that i keep getting pop up messages about vcore low or fan this and that but when i check everything running as normal?????
> 
> as anyone got an template for overclocking an i5 3570k on this board manual,tried the cpu level up in the suite ii which recommends 4.6 , i did it ran ok until i was getting crashes while playing bf3 tried everything from graphic cards checks etc etc
> then i decided to down clock to 4.5 and everything seems to be ok?


I uninstalled AI Suite when I found it didn't do anything I wanted, but if you keep it you can change the pop up warning levels in the Probe II section under tools. The software often gets wrong readings of impossibly high or low numbers and those warnings pop up, but you can turn them off if you want.

Using AI Suite to oc your chip is a bad idea. The thread below has everything you need to oc an Ivy chip on an Asus mobo. The screen shots show a standard bios, so ours look a little different but all the changes you make are the same. Any questions you have can be asked in the thread and someone will help.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> pls don't let me put anyone off its my personal opinion as i would exspect higher standards from corsair for the money i spent on it and yes corsair have had quality control issues with some off their products like the h100i etc.
> 
> but anyway do anyone still use the asus suite ii software or have they unistall it the reason why am asking is that i keep getting pop up messages about vcore low or fan this and that but when i check everything running as normal?????
> 
> as anyone got an template for overclocking an i5 3570k on this board manual,tried the cpu level up in the suite ii which recommends 4.6 , i did it ran ok until i was getting crashes while playing bf3 tried everything from graphic cards checks etc etc
> then i decided to down clock to 4.5 and everything seems to be ok?


AI Suite may be helpful for some, but I've only ever had issues with it. I don't trust 3rd party software for overclocking, but to someone new to overclocking, they may be helpful getting feet wet, learning, ect. ^^^^ That link justinoldman gave is a spot on guide and extremely helpful with settings, but vcore, core clock, and ram settings are trial and error.


----------



## InCoGnIt0

https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download_30

there is a new bios update. 1803


----------



## tw33k

thanks


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InCoGnIt0*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download_30
> 
> there is a new bios update. 1803


That's Great news for Formula owners major fix with GPU add on cards
I am having a few problems with my new Asus DCUII GTX 770 SLI crashing with MVE hope there is a fix for that soon
I am on 320.08 beta drivers, the 320.18 WHQL will crash within 7min every time guaranteed, at least with the 320.08 I get an hour or so


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Can someone answer something for me, the mSATA on the GENE V can you run windows off an mSATA SSD or would it just be better for something like a games drive?

Thanks


----------



## BBEG

An mSATA is limited to SATA II (3GB/s) speeds. What you do with it is up to you. I would love to see if someone with a blank machine or spare machine can run their boot SSD on SATA II and SATA III and see if they can tell the difference. If not, it would definitely be cool to use an mSATA SSD as a boot drive and throw games on a proper SATA III port.

We can put a drive and a combo wifi/bt card on that mSATA board right? Or am I imagining things?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> An mSATA is limited to SATA II (3GB/s) speeds. What you do with it is up to you. I would love to see if someone with a blank machine or spare machine can run their boot SSD on SATA II and SATA III and see if they can tell the difference. If not, it would definitely be cool to use an mSATA SSD as a boot drive and throw games on a proper SATA III port.
> 
> We can put a drive and a combo wifi/bt card on that mSATA board right? Or am I imagining things?


Ah ok, might have a look at running a small 64Gb mSATA SSD for Windows or something just to test









Thats what I've read and heard, dont own the board yet so cant say for sure


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> We can put a drive and a combo wifi/bt card on that mSATA board right? Or am I imagining things?


yes you can, mine came with the combo wi-fi/BT card, works fine, had no issues with it, other than the fact the led's on the card itself are annoyingly bright (and green) on my iATX oriented motherboard, I might have to fabricate some type of covering for it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

The difference in boot times for Windows should be fairly negligible indeed - at a guess you'd have a difference of less than 5-10 second overall between SATA 3Gb/6Gb - however, it might be more simply due to the difference in drive speeds themselves if you don't get a large and very recent mSATA drive. (Older mSATA drives aren't as capable)

You shouldn't be actually loading (as in 'from the drive') very much data at all... the entire Windows 7 64bit directory is less than 20GB on disk.. assuming no processing were involved, a good SSD should be able to copy the entire thing into memory (provided you had enough) in about 45 seconds... of course, in actuality there is a great deal of processing going on in the process, but it also loads must less into memory (somewhere around 2.5GB max depending on all the services, etc...).

Considering a very good mSATA drive is spec'd like: 550MB/sec Read 475MB/sec Write

And a nearly identically _priced_ 2.5" SATA3 SSD is spec'd like: 550MB/510MB (although twice the capacity). Naturally, there are better SSDs but I went with price as the common factor - as if price were not an issue... it would be a no brainer to go with the largest SSD available and put it on a SATA3 port.

The theoretical maximum rates for SATA are right around 300MB/sec transferred on SATA2 and 600MB/sec on SATA3. So the above mSATA drive would definitely saturate SATA2 speeds... and the SSD on SATA3 would definitely be much faster loading and running software. However, if we filter out the processing that occurs and just go by the ~2 - 2.5GB of resident software once Windows is fully loaded... even with SATA2 everything should take well under 20 seconds to load everything from the drive. All the rest of the time starting Windows is waiting for drivers to handshake with hardware, ancillary software to load (antivirus, etc.) and setting up caching space, etc... So the speed of the drive will have no effect whatsoever on the rest of the loading processes.


----------



## tw33k

I need more voltage now that I've updated the BIOS. I used be @ 4.7GHz with 1.215v now I need 1.230v. Any one else seen similar results?


----------



## naved777

Can i JOIN ?


----------



## Downy

Here mine

CPU-Z



Mainboard


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downy*
> 
> Here mine
> 
> CPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> Mainboard


that's one hell on a cooling system for a CPU any plans on getting GPU under water too?


----------



## shw89

Currently have a Asus Maximus V Gene, couple questions..
Does the AI charger only charge apple products? Looking to charge my Mamba Mouse...
Does anyone have a Mamba Mouse connected to USB 3.0?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> Currently have a Asus Maximus V Gene, couple questions..
> Does the AI charger only charge apple products? Looking to charge my Mamba Mouse...
> Does anyone have a Mamba Mouse connected to USB 3.0?


No it is not limited to Apple products. It will charge anything usb chargable( cell phone, camera, ect.)Not sure on the mouse, but most usb 2 devices seem to work fine with usb 3. My R.A.T. 5 works fine.


----------



## shw89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> No it is not limited to Apple products. It will charge anything usb chargable( cell phone, camera, ect.)Not sure on the mouse, but most usb 2 devices seem to work fine with usb 3. My R.A.T. 5 works fine.


Hmmm I enabled the AI Charger, seems to not let my Mamba Dock stay on, and my mouse won't work when plugged into USB 3.0 ..


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> Currently have a Asus Maximus V Gene, couple questions..
> Does the AI charger only charge apple products? Looking to charge my Mamba Mouse...
> Does anyone have a Mamba Mouse connected to USB 3.0?


I believe AI charger is for apple only products but you should have USB CHARGER+ in AI suite that is for android and other usb devices. Also you may have to enable asmedia usb 3.0 charging support in bios, my devices work either way.


----------



## chillidog

info pls lads if i want to upgrade my cpu from i5 3570k to an i7 3770k would i need to do a complete windows install ? am just woundering if i get away with it as its just the cpu change ??


----------



## shw89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I believe AI charger is for apple only products but you should have USB CHARGER+ in AI suite that is for android and other usb devices. Also you may have to enable asmedia usb 3.0 charging support in bios, my devices work either way.


I enabled it in Bios and it does not work, I also installed Asmedia Usb 3.0 driver, it does not work.. Oh well..

Does anyone know why all sudden my screen goes out for about 3 seconds after the Starting/Loading Windows screen shoes up, and then the Login screen shows up? It never use to do this.. Thanks.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> info pls lads if i want to upgrade my cpu from i5 3570k to an i7 3770k would i need to do a complete windows install ? am just woundering if i get away with it as its just the cpu change ??


you can do change cpu no worries








you can even change motherboards but you will need to reactivate windows via automated phone call


----------



## chillidog

upgraded cpu to i7 3770k and their was no need to reactivate windows,all went smooth untill i had to redue thermal paste again as the temps went high on prime 95 test.but all ok now


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I believe AI charger is for apple only products but you should have USB CHARGER+ in AI suite that is for android and other usb devices. Also you may have to enable asmedia usb 3.0 charging support in bios, my devices work either way.


Ah my bad confusing AI charger with USB charger. Not sure what difference it makes. Use what works. Is there a reason to use AI charger over USB charger???


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ah my bad confusing AI charger with USB charger. Not sure what difference it makes. Use what works. Is there a reason to use AI charger over USB charger???


Not that I am aware of, Just depends on what device you will be charging. I only use usb charger + since I have no Apple devices


----------



## ahimoth

Is this board worth the $350 price tag?

http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/48522-maximus-v-formula-as3

System.
ASROCk Extreme 4 m
i5 3570k
GTX 660TI
Antec Kuhler 920

Budget is about $1000-$1300.
Upgrading to a GTX 780 ($750)
Remainder $250-$550

Meaning the cash I have left to upgrade my Mobo + case (as I have more money aside for water cooling come December) is basically one or the other. In your opinions is the Maximus V that good that it's just worth blowing the remainder of my budget on it?

Money is quite tight at the moment. This is for gaming, I don't care about overclocking. I'll just do it so I can get better frame rates.


----------



## gdubc

That's a little high but maybe you could sell the game if you don't want it, it's kind of old though. That's a little high for me but I am in the US. So I don't know what the best deal is you could get over there in Australia. Here I think I paid about 265 on sale.


----------



## ahimoth

Yeah sadly, with the USD going back up and the usual everything's more expensive in Australia. It doesn't get much cheaper.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Just wondering, does the error code LED only show on the Extreme and Formula model?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Just wondering, does the error code LED only show on the Extreme and Formula model?


----------



## Chomuco

mvg rog 3570k


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just wondering, does the error code LED only show on the Extreme and Formula model?


If you're wondering if it is on the MV Gene as well, yes. Bottom right corner instead of top right.


----------



## ripsaw

My fan controller died today. Anyone have experience with the bios fan control? Does it work well for 3 pin fans? Thanx in advance!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> mvg rog 3570k


Dude, that's pretty dumb! Is this a "How Not To" video or what?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> If you're wondering if it is on the MV Gene as well, yes. Bottom right corner instead of top right.


How about the P models?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I've got a question what ram would you guys recommend for a GENE V

G.Skill Trident X

or

G.Skill Ripjaws X

Or some other ram?

Thanks









Also pulled the trigger on a GENE V (alot earlier then was planned







) should be here next week tho


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Can i JOIN ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downy*
> 
> Here mine
> 
> CPU-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainboard


Welcome to the club guys! Took a bit longer than usual, had some family come over for the week.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I've got a question what ram would you guys recommend for a GENE V
> 
> G.Skill Trident X
> 
> or
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws X
> 
> Or some other ram?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also pulled the trigger on a GENE V (alot earlier then was planned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) should be here next week tho


I can't find the link right now but I have seen some evidence that really fast ram will help increase the min FPS in some instances.
I have the ripjaws same as the link no complaints here I was considering getting the trident but I am not having any problems with frames rates.
but given the price difference I would get the trident if I had to buy ram tomorrow.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I can't find the link right now but I have seen some evidence that really fast ram will help increase the min FPS in some instances.
> I have the ripjaws same as the link no complaints here I was considering getting the trident but I am not having any problems with frames rates.
> but given the price difference I would get the trident if I had to buy ram tomorrow.


I've read that somewhere to that 2100 - 2400MHz ram helps with somethings from FPS to boot times, I seen it when i5's first came out I think

Tridents are what Im thinking just wanted to get some opinions first


----------



## feznz

black 2400mhz Kingston ?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> black 2400mhz Kingston ?


Looks nice but way to expensive, the ones I linked that site is more or less the one I buy from but I also dont want to spend more then $110 on ram


----------



## gdubc

Both g.skill products you linked have better timings than that kingston one. The ripjaws even runs at 1.5v vs. 1.65. I have a set of ripjaws @2133 and a set of trident @ 2400 and you cant go wrong either way.


----------



## ripsaw

Faster than 1600- 1866 mhz ram isn't going to make a noticeable difference in FPS for anyone except the most hardcore. And even they won't notice it without a benchmark








Spending a pile of money on higher frequency kits is just silly, spend the money on your gpu(s).


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Faster than 1600- 1866 mhz ram isn't going to make a noticeable difference in FPS for anyone except the most hardcore. And even they won't notice it without a benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a pile of money on higher frequency kits is just silly, spend the money on your gpu(s).


Glad you express your opinion, but those benchmarks are what determines how well a system performs. Ram is the most overlooked part of a systems performance and can significantly increase throughput ( bandwidth). Try comparing some 1600 mhz ram to 2133 or 2400 mhz ram, going from 12-15gb/s to 22-26 gb/s. Same thing as saying a 7850 does fine and then comparing it to a 7970. Most people wouldn't notice it without some benchmark.You could say the same with SSD read/ write time and any other component. Without a comparison or benchmark, most wouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## majin662

I can has membership???


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Glad you express your opinion, but those benchmarks are what determines how well a system performs. Ram is the most overlooked part of a systems performance and can significantly increase throughput ( bandwidth). Try comparing some 1600 mhz ram to 2133 or 2400 mhz ram, going from 12-15gb/s to 22-26 gb/s. Same thing as saying a 7850 does fine and then comparing it to a 7970. Most people wouldn't notice it without some benchmark.You could say the same with SSD read/ write time and any other component. Without a comparison or benchmark, most wouldn't notice a difference.


We're talking about gaming experience here, not benchmarks. Pretty sure those FPS are WAY more dependent on GPU Clock speed and Memory Size/Clock Speed. Money would be better spent on GPU, not RAM. This is Gaming, not running VM's.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> We're talking about gaming experience here, not benchmarks. Pretty sure those FPS are WAY more dependent on GPU Clock speed and Memory Size/Clock Speed. Money would be better spent on GPU, not RAM. This is Gaming, not running VM's.


No this OCN! Not master gaming forum. " In pusuit of performance" . Yeah most are happy picking up a couple mhz on a cpu, but a real enthusiast wants the best performance out of all components.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I thought faster ram ment the whole system was slightly faster tho... and better overclockers







lol

atm I have 1600MHz ram but its blue so thats why Im getting new stuff, Im a bit OCD with colours


----------



## gdubc

Faster isn't necessarily better. It just depends on the timings. It is possible to take Ram rated at say 2400 but then run it at a lower speed but with better timing and get better performance than if you ran it at the 2400 speed with the more loose timing.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Faster isn't necessarily better. It just depends on the timings. It is possible to take Ram rated at say 2400 but then run it at a lower speed but with better timing and get better performance than if you ran it at the 2400 speed with the more loose timing.


Ah ok lol I dont bother playing around with ram timings, to complicated for my tiny little mind, I stick them on whatever timings they come with, Im still trying to get the hang of overclocking, 3 years and I still suck


----------



## carma143

Can I ask you all for some help on my ASUS Maximum V Gene motherboard? Both the RMA'd V Gene and the one I currently have do not POST. It gives me the q-code 76 and the DRAM light.

I am using 4x4GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum 1600MHz that is on the QVL. I have already flashed every BIOS update since it has first came out, while also performing a MemGo test and Clear CMOS with each BIOS revision. I just have my i5-3570k, H110 CPU cooler, and RAM installed. I also have both the 24-pin and 8-pin connected to the board. If there is anywhere I can get help about this subject, this Thread is probably the best chance I have. (ASUS Support Hotline had no solution, only to RMA it.)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carma143*
> 
> Can I ask you all for some help on my ASUS Maximum V Gene motherboard? Both the RMA'd V Gene and the one I currently have do not POST. It gives me the q-code 76 and the DRAM light.
> 
> I am using 4x4GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum 1600MHz that is on the QVL. I have already flashed every BIOS update since it has first came out, while also performing a MemGo test and Clear CMOS with each BIOS revision. I just have my i5-3570k, H110 CPU cooler, and RAM installed. I also have both the 24-pin and 8-pin connected to the board. If there is anywhere I can get help about this subject, this Thread is probably the best chance I have. (ASUS Support Hotline had no solution, only to RMA it.)


Have you tried testing each stick of ram individually? I would first remove 2 of the sticks and make sure that the 2 that are still installed are in correct slots (2nd and 4th). Try to boot.
Did you buy all 4 sticks in same set or are they from 2 different kits?


----------



## carma143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Have you tried testing each stick of ram individually? I would first remove 2 of the sticks and make sure that the 2 that are still installed are in correct slots (2nd and 4th). Try to boot.
> Did you buy all 4 sticks in same set or are they from 2 different kits?


I bought all 4 sticks from Amazon, but yes they are in 2 different kits. On the manufacturing label they seem to only be one dual-set apart from each other when they were being made in the factory.

But all that aside I have checked each RAM on each slot, trying out single-configurations, dual configurations(each dual-pack individually) and then finally both packs in at once. I have done all possible configurations and yet it continues to not go beyond q-code 76 and the DRAM_LED.
This also occurred with my previous board (V Gene) before I RMA'd it and received a new one.

I am also abiding by ESD protocol. Here's a pic of my motherboard just in case I'm physically doing something wrong.


----------



## ripsaw

hold down that memok button on boot. Do you have any other ram to test?


----------



## carma143

I just tried using all 2x(2x4GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM in my old XPS 8300 and it works flawlessly together, even while playing games. So it's not the RAM that is the problem. I also tested the 4x2GB of RAM that were installed in my XPS 8300 onto the ASUS Maximus V Gene and it still gives both q-code 76 and the DRAM_LED even after pressing the MemGo button again. I'm thinking of maybe just giving up and getting the ASRock Z77 Pro4-M.

Curious though, today when I pressed the MemGo button for the first time today, I left for a couple minutes. When I came back the DRAM_LED was off, but the MemGo button was blinking and still nothing was working. I could not duplicate that scenario.

I also am going to try flashing unofficial BIOS from http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=706245

I also did all of this with the previous MAX V GENE board I later RMA'd.


----------



## ripsaw

Are you pressing and HOLDING the button for ~5-10 seconds? Works for me when i have ram config issues. It's supposed to cycle through all available speeds/timings til it finds one that will boot.


----------



## carma143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Are you pressing and HOLDING the button for ~5-10 seconds? Works for me when i have ram config issues. It's supposed to cycle through all available speeds/timings til it finds one that will boot.


Yup. Every time I press and hold the MemOK button for several seconds until it starts flashing. Then the motherboard restarts itself and it attempts to solve the issue for about 3 minutes, with every 30 seconds or so the MemGo LED flashing faster and faster.


----------



## ripsaw

Have you ever confirmed the problem was with the motherboard? It could be the cpu...... odds of having 2 defective motherboards, and rog's at that are pretty low.....obviously it's not the ram. It's either the cpu is damaged, or you've bent the socket pins twice......


----------



## carma143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Have you ever confirmed the problem was with the motherboard? It could be the cpu...... odds of having 2 defective motherboards, and rog's at that are pretty low.....obviously it's not the ram. It's either the cpu is damaged, or you've bent the socket pins twice......


Well I've been searching for a solution to this problem for the past 3 weeks. And no one seems to have a solution to exactly my problem. Some didn't have the 8-pin plugged in, some had faulty memory, etc. There are reviews on Amazon that state they had to go through 6 boards before they finally received a working one. Others state a "very high RMA" rate.

I don't think I could have bent the socket pins either time. I've been taking out and replacing the RAM on my XPS 8300 without error. It's not like I'm bending my board when sliding the RAM in.

I've just decided to get the Maximus vi gene and i5-4670k. If these work, then Ill just return the i5-3570k and max v gene back to Amazon.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carma143*
> 
> Well I've been searching for a solution to this problem for the past 3 weeks. And no one seems to have a solution to exactly my problem. Some didn't have the 8-pin plugged in, some had faulty memory, etc. There are reviews on Amazon that state they had to go through 6 boards before they finally received a working one. Others state a "very high RMA" rate.
> 
> I don't think I could have bent the socket pins either time. I've been taking out and replacing the RAM on my XPS 8300 without error. It's not like I'm bending my board when sliding the RAM in.


Talking about cpu socket, not ram slots. Whole different ballgame. My 5 year old installs ram, but not cpu's. You HAVE to be careful lowering the lga chips onto 1150 or 1155 pins. You'll get the same issue with the MVIGene, its just has 5 fewer pins.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Just got one! What bios are people using?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> Just got one! What bios are people using?


1707 and above. 1604 and below (down to 1204 if i remember) had known bugs/issues. 1707 is good.


----------



## carma143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Talking about cpu socket, not ram slots. Whole different ballgame. My 5 year old installs ram, but not cpu's. You HAVE to be careful lowering the lga chips onto 1150 or 1155 pins. You'll get the same issue with the MVIGene, its just has 5 fewer pins.


I have checked multiple times to make sure that I have installed my CPU correctly. There are no bent pins, CPU is in correct orientation, it is placed and locked in correctly.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carma143*
> 
> I bought all 4 sticks from Amazon, but yes they are in 2 different kits. On the manufacturing label they seem to only be one dual-set apart from each other when they were being made in the factory.
> 
> But all that aside I have checked each RAM on each slot, trying out single-configurations, dual configurations(each dual-pack individually) and then finally both packs in at once. I have done all possible configurations and yet it continues to not go beyond q-code 76 and the DRAM_LED.
> This also occurred with my previous board (V Gene) before I RMA'd it and received a new one.
> 
> I am also abiding by ESD protocol. Here's a pic of my motherboard just in case I'm physically doing something wrong.


Actually you want 2nd and 4th slots for best performance with 2 sticks, but it definately seems to be a bigger problem. Should still run regardless. You say this is the second mobo with this problem? Sounds like a cpu issue. 2 different mobo's exhibiting same problem leads me to believe it may be cpu associated.

On a side note: Just puchased an Extreme! Really wish I would have gotten one from the start, but price and immediate necessity prevented. Can't wait to hotwire my Matrix's!


----------



## sdmf74

I too noticed the ram in the black slots in the pic, should be red. That doesnt explain why all 4slots populated doesnt work though. It is unfortunate that you recieved two defective boards in a row if that is the case but it is not unheard of from any manufacturer, however I would'nt give up on Asus just yet.
My first Maximus V Formula was defective from Amazon, thankfully the second one was not. Amazon has good customer service, maybe try and get a
Z87 Asus instead. ROG boards are great I wouldnt get an Assrock but that is your choice.
I wish I had more suggestions for you to try but chances are you got two bad ones. Good luck Let us know what happens


----------



## sdmf74

Looks like several others have had issues also with MVG and q code 76 if you google it. Personally I remember reading about alot of z77 sabertoth
boards having DOA defective memory slots but not the gene.
By the way if you buy a different board make sure you are within the return period to return this one so you dont get stuck with it, you may only have
30 days.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

So I've got a couple questions:

I can't get the drivers for the igpu on my 3570k to install, nor virtua mvp. I have enabled it in the bios but no dice.

Same story when installing Intel Rapid start. Both say the computer does not meet requirements. I was just using both of those this afternoon on everything but this motherboard. Motherboard functions well otherwise, currently testing a 4.4ghz overclock.


----------



## sdmf74

You do not need drivers for int gpu if you are using a graphics card.
from Asus:
Note 1:
The current build of Lucid Virtu Universal MVP software does not support Windows 8 Secure Boot function. Please ensure you have disabled Windows 8 Secure Boot functionality from under BIOS before starting this build of Lucid Virtu Universal MVP. Windows 8 Secure Boot Support is expected to be supported from the next release onwards.

Been waiting over 6 months for that update!

Note 2:
The Lucid Virtu MVP requires the installation of Microsoft .NET 3.5 before its installation. Please kindly ensure Microsoft .NET 3.5 was installed prior the installation of Lucid Virtu MVP.

I am using secure boot with windows 8 so I cannot use lucid virtu MVP
chapter 6-10 in your manual explains virtu mvp.

In order to use rapid start technology you need to have windows installed on a HDD and use your M4 SSD As a cache to speed startup.
Be sure to have rapid start software Version 2.1.0.1002 installed and meet all other criteria. if it still wont install You may need to install in
windows 7 compatability mode.

If your ssd is big enough you are better off installing windows 8 on that instead of trying to use the rapid start technology feature! please hit REP+ if this was helpful


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Looks nice but way to expensive, the ones I linked that site is more or less the one I buy from but I also dont want to spend more then $110 on ram


How about $5 on a can of red spray paint







probably what I would do if I already had 1600Mhz ram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Have you ever confirmed the problem was with the motherboard? It could be the cpu...... odds of having 2 defective motherboards, and rog's at that are pretty low.....obviously it's not the ram. It's either the cpu is damaged, or you've bent the socket pins twice......


+1 that was my answer I would suggest testing CPU separately
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You do not need drivers for int gpu if you are using a graphics card.
> from Asus:
> Note 1:
> The current build of Lucid Virtu Universal MVP software does not support Windows 8 Secure Boot function. Please ensure you have disabled Windows 8 Secure Boot functionality from under BIOS before starting this build of Lucid Virtu Universal MVP. Windows 8 Secure Boot Support is expected to be supported from the next release onwards.
> 
> Been waiting over 6 months for that update!
> 
> Note 2:
> The Lucid Virtu MVP requires the installation of Microsoft .NET 3.5 before its installation. Please kindly ensure Microsoft .NET 3.5 was installed prior the installation of Lucid Virtu MVP.
> 
> I am using secure boot with windows 8 so I cannot use lucid virtu MVP
> chapter 6-10 in your manual explains virtu mvp.
> 
> In order to use rapid start technology you need to have windows installed on a HDD and use your M4 SSD As a cache to speed startup.
> Be sure to have rapid start software Version 2.1.0.1002 installed and meet all other criteria. if it still wont install You may need to install in
> windows 7 compatability mode.
> 
> If your ssd is big enough you are better off installing windows 8 on that instead of trying to use the rapid start technology feature! please hit REP+ if this was helpful


I will +1 for that answer even though it is against OCN posting rules to ask for rep


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> How about $5 on a can of red spray paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably what I would do if I already had 1600Mhz ram


lol I would but I cbf


----------



## sdmf74

I was unaware, seen it done many times


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I was unaware, seen it done many times


"You may not:
•Ask for reputation
•Offer reputation for any reason"
http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

Mods can get touchy about rep. Basically don't bring it up except when you want to post and say that you gave rep to a certain post. When you see it done, that person may end up with a pm from a mod.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Sorry to pester you guys, I bought this used, and it didn't have any literature with it or anything.

I couldn't find the soundblaster stuff for the Formula, so I downloaded the Gene download for x-fi MB 2. It installed, but now it's saying there is no supported sound device. I installed the latest driver as it asked you to in the directions, but no dice. How do I get the thx suite and hardware acceleration going for games? I spose I shouldn't be too surprised, I did install from the wrong motherboard, but if I'm not mistaken, EAX and THX are supposed to work with this model.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> Sorry to pester you guys, I bought this used, and it didn't have any literature with it or anything.
> 
> I couldn't find the soundblaster stuff for the Formula, so I downloaded the Gene download for x-fi MB 2. It installed, but now it's saying there is no supported sound device. I installed the latest driver as it asked you to in the directions, but no dice. How do I get the thx suite and hardware acceleration going for games? I spose I shouldn't be too surprised, I did install from the wrong motherboard, but if I'm not mistaken, EAX and THX are supposed to work with this model.


Not sure what you are looking for exactly, but every download you need is here:
https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download
The manual is there to download too.


----------



## ripsaw

Everything for formula is here my friend : https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download








Edit: Whoops got beat to the line


----------



## hedgehogbrown

The soundblaster utilities are not there.


----------



## ripsaw

MVF doesnt have Creative soundblaster. Realtek audio


----------



## ahnafakeef

How do I update BIOS without the AI Suite II? I did it with the help of AI Suite II last time, but I've uninstalled it and dont want to install it again. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mms60r

I think you download the bios from the ASUS site here:
https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download

Copy it to a usb flash drive. Then from the BIOS I think the last tab is tools. The EZ flash tool is there.


----------



## ripsaw

Easiest way is through bios. Put your bios file on the root of a usb stick.
Enter advanced mode in bios, go to tool menu, select EZ FLASH UTILITY. Find your usb stick, using tab, and arrows, find the file, press enter. Reboot when done.
Or you can use the usb flashback function by just pressing one button...here's a short tutorial http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/%5Bguide%5D-asus-exclusive-features-usb-bios-flashback-3616229.html. There's a renaming utility on the asus site under bios utilities here: https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download_36
That tutorial is for x79 boards, but it works on the Maximus V lineup as well









EDIT: Here ya go:

Thats the easiest way, once you get used to it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> I think you download the bios from the ASUS site here:
> https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download
> 
> Copy it to a usb flash drive. Then from the BIOS I think the last tab is tools. The EZ flash tool is there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Easiest way is through bios. Put your bios file on the root of a usb stick.
> Enter advanced mode in bios, go to tool menu, select EZ FLASH UTILITY. Find your usb stick, using tab, and arrows, find the file, press enter. Reboot when done.
> Or you can use the usb flashback function by just pressing one button...here's a short tutorial http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/%5Bguide%5D-asus-exclusive-features-usb-bios-flashback-3616229.html. There's a renaming utility on the asus site under bios utilities here: https://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download_36
> That tutorial is for x79 boards, but it works on the Maximus V lineup as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here ya go:
> 
> Thats the easiest way, once you get used to it.


Thanks a lot to the both of you!
I flashed using a USB drive on a front port with the EZ Utility. Upon reboot it asked me to press F1 to recover BIOS settings. Went into BIOS and disabled Wait for F1 if error occurs and it booted up. Will this be a problem?
Thanks again!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot to the both of you!
> I flashed using a USB drive on a front port with the EZ Utility. Upon reboot it asked me to press F1 to recover BIOS settings. Went into BIOS and disabled Wait for F1 if error occurs and it booted up. Will this be a problem?
> Thanks again!


I would personally leave that on, otherwise, if you DO have a 'fatal' error you'll have to clear cmos, or flash bios using usb bios flashback method. Just so you know


----------



## justanoldman

Agree.
Leaving the F1 option on is the prudent way to go.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> I would personally leave that on, otherwise, if you DO have a 'fatal' error you'll have to clear cmos, or flash bios using usb bios flashback method. Just so you know


What is clearing CMOS? What do I lose if I do it? And is it that little button on the back of the motherboard?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Agree.
> Leaving the F1 option on is the prudent way to go.


I only had it disabled because of the infamous "CPU fan error" of my motherboard. Looks like its gone now.

I should note one thing that was out of the ordinary. When I tried booting up for the first time with the new BIOS, the computer restarted at the ROG logo screen twice and asked to press F1 to recover BIOS settings. This was when I disabled the F1 option, and then the computer booted up without any apparent issues.

Also, the ROG logo has become larger and wider than before, like what happens when I run a lower resolution than the native one on my desktop. The logo just appears like its not meant for 1080p. Dont know if its an issue but its something that has changed after the flash. Thought I would let you know.

I'll keep the F1 warning enabled if the fan error doesnt come back. But what do I do if it does?

Thanks a lot to the both of you!


----------



## El_Colombiano

Hey is there a way to save overclock profiles in the BIOS? Say 4.5Ghz stable clock, stock clock and an extreme OC like 5Ghz+?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is clearing CMOS? What do I lose if I do it? And is it that little button on the back of the motherboard?
> I only had it disabled because of the infamous "CPU fan error" of my motherboard. Looks like its gone now.
> 
> I should note one thing that was out of the ordinary. When I tried booting up for the first time with the new BIOS, the computer restarted at the ROG logo screen twice and asked to press F1 to recover BIOS settings. This was when I disabled the F1 option, and then the computer booted up without any apparent issues.
> 
> Also, the ROG logo has become larger and wider than before, like what happens when I run a lower resolution than the native one on my desktop. The logo just appears like its not meant for 1080p. Dont know if its an issue but its something that has changed after the flash. Thought I would let you know.
> 
> I'll keep the F1 warning enabled if the fan error doesnt come back. But what do I do if it does?
> 
> Thanks a lot to the both of you!


Clearing CMOS Clears all settings in BIOS to factory default. Flashing BIOS has same effect. You'll need to re-enter all your settings again every time you do this. I pull the on-board battery to clear cmos. pressing and holding the rog connect button (with rog usb slot empty) has same effect, and on many boards there is a jumper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Colombiano*
> 
> Hey is there a way to save overclock profiles in the BIOS? Say 4.5Ghz stable clock, stock clock and an extreme OC like 5Ghz+?


Yes it's under the TOOLS menu. Under OC PROFILE i think...hold on i'll post a shot


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Clearing CMOS Clears all settings in BIOS to factory default. Flashing BIOS has same effect. You'll need to re-enter all your settings again every time you do this. Unless.....
> Yes it's under the TOOLS menu. Under OC PROFILE i think...hold on i'll post a shot


Then I guess its a good thing that I dont yet run a 24/7 overclock.


----------



## ripsaw

If you look at the screenshot above, you can save your profiles to usb as well. but you can't carry profiles from one bios version to another. When doing so, save some screen shots to a usb drive, so you can read them off a laptop/tablet/smartphone/whatever when you update bios. if you have to clear cmos, just load your profile off the usb drive and you're done...


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> "You may not:
> •Ask for reputation
> •Offer reputation for any reason"
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
> 
> Mods can get touchy about rep. Basically don't bring it up except when you want to post and say that you gave rep to a certain post. When you see it done, that person may end up with a pm from a mod.


Yeah I get it now guess I should of read TOS more carefully, wont happen again


----------



## sdmf74

Hey ahnafakeef:

When you went to bios and disabled F1 option did you also change an option for full screen splash screen or to enlarge Asus logo on splash screen, I forgot what its called exactly but it sounds like
that's what happened


----------



## sdmf74

You may have changed it from Auto to FULL SCREEN like in the SS


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I get it now guess I should of read TOS more carefully, wont happen again


all good I can understand sometimes it is like a rep actually costs money







I have personally given up trying
maybe there is also something TOS about editing posts too







to avoid double posting.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey ahnafakeef:
> 
> When you went to bios and disabled F1 option did you also change an option for full screen splash screen or to enlarge Asus logo on splash screen, I forgot what its called exactly but it sounds like
> that's what happened


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 
> You may have changed it from Auto to FULL SCREEN like in the SS


I dont know how it got changed to full screen, but you're right. Changing it to Auto fixed it to the right shape (although its moved a bit upwards from the position it used to be with 1707







).

Weird, I still dont understand how it got changed.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I dont know how it got changed to full screen, but you're right. Changing it to Auto fixed it to the right shape (although its moved a bit upwards from the position it used to be with 1707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Weird, I still dont understand how it got changed.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Read back a few posts







Quote:


> Clearing CMOS Clears all settings in BIOS to factory default. Flashing BIOS has same effect


When you update the BIOS, it wipes ALL your BIOS settings out -Back to default


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Read back a few posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you update the BIOS, it wipes ALL your BIOS settings out -Back to default


Do you mean that the factory default is Full Screen and I have to set it to Auto every time I go back to F5 defaults (or flash BIOS)?

If so, then it doesnt match with my experience with the BIOS and this mobo. Never before have I seen this change in the splash screen, and I've flashed BIOS once before and reset to F5 defaults quite a few times when I attempted to overclock the CPU.

Anyways, I'm glad its fixed.


----------



## fido

For overclock to make ur life bit easier start using Cpu lvl up it is easy simple 1 click to overclock, once you did that then learn the manual mode to overclock bit by bit


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> For overclock to make ur life bit easier start using Cpu lvl up it is easy simple 1 click to overclock, once you did that then learn the manual mode to overclock bit by bit


You know what the sucky part is? After I learned how to overclock manually through the BIOS, I found out that my ambient temperature is too high, my case lacks airflow, and my cooler is hardly good enough to run a good 24/7 overclock.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> For overclock to make ur life bit easier start using Cpu lvl up it is easy simple 1 click to overclock, once you did that then learn the manual mode to overclock bit by bit


Thats NOT good advice. Learn how to overclock first. Then you can see how bad of a job the 'level up' feature does if you want








EDIT: Why not learn how to drive a car by taking it up to top speed on the first run?


----------



## fido

[/quote]
You know what the sucky part is? After I learned how to overclock manually through the BIOS, I found out that my ambient temperature is too high, my case lacks airflow, and my cooler is hardly good enough to run a good 24/7 overclock.[/quote]

ur case is good , just control the fans with the fan xpert 2 make them turbo for now, also on the ambient how much is ur room temp ?

I used to be in UAE it is a desert and I have 25 c' to 30c' ambient and my overclock with h100 4.6ghz at 77c' that is with cpu level up i did reach less manually around 73c'
coz cpu level up don't give u best option thats why i was like use it then try to drop down from that temp by decreasing the volts

[/quote]
Thats NOT good advice. Learn how to overclock first. Then you can see how bad of a job the 'level up' feature does if you want








EDIT: Why not learn how to drive a car by taking it up to top speed on the first run?







[/quote]

that is not how cpu level up works, and it will give him 4.2 Ghz he can start from there coz he Want to at least know how much his chip can do with how much voltage's cpu level up will give him idea about that and then he can increase the overclock to be same but with less voltages that way he can try to get 4.2 ghz with minimum heat output as his chipset can acheive , if he cant reach 4.2 with cpu level up then there is somthing wrong with his cooler hyper 212 should easily reach 4.2 with 3770k


----------



## gdubc

If you just use level up then it usually increases your base clock as well, something that is not especially good for ivy. With ivy you only want to increase your multiplier.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

In order to control PWM fans, what settings should the OPT1 fan header be in the BIOS so I can control it using fan expert??


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> In order to control PWM fans, what settings should the OPT1 fan header be in the BIOS so I can control it using fan expert??


Mine is set as DISABLED in BIOS and am able to fully control with fan expert 2. That said, they're not pwm fans, but those headers don't actually have pwm control afaik. But you can still control them via voltage.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> all good I can understand sometimes it is like a rep actually costs money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have personally given up trying
> maybe there is also something TOS about editing posts too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to avoid double posting.


Is that sarcasm, did I DP or were you referring to yourself?


----------



## naved777

does PLL Voltage have any effect on Stability when OCing ?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> does PLL Voltage have any effect on Stability when OCing ?


nice OC on you chip there








I spend a while on experimenting with lowering the PLL voltage on a sandy, it can do several things. I can say in my experience it is looking for the last few MHz so I don't bother touching it. The effect is even less for an ivy.

-lower core temp by a few degrees
-cause a double boots if too low
-cause system instabilities if too low

I have not experimented too much on raising PLL voltage I am led to believe this scenario is suited for DICE or LN2

For some reason Hip fire comes to mind.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I can has membership???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome the the club!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> does PLL Voltage have any effect on Stability when OCing ?


Don't know if it helps much, but my cpu pll voltage is set to 1.7v for 4.5ghz.


----------



## hotrod717

Is this fixable. Pins do not appear to be broken. Just bent. Only 2. I can return it ,but it looks like I may be able to fix it. Any thoughts?


----------



## justanoldman

^Hard to tell exactly from the pic, but it looks fixable to me. Just need a mechanical pencil:

http://www.overclock.net/t/336090/howto-fix-bent-lga-socket-pins
and
http://www.overclock.net/t/29950/how-to-fix-bent-pins


----------



## fido

I find it too risky if u did try to fix them and bend them then u might damage other pins and if u do anything they will be Like u did damage ur mobo warranty dont cover that


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Hard to tell exactly from the pic, but it looks fixable to me. Just need a mechanical pencil:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/336090/howto-fix-bent-lga-socket-pins
> and
> http://www.overclock.net/t/29950/how-to-fix-bent-pins


I have fixed bent pins on AMD cpu's, but am not familiar with Intel socket pins. I feel like it could be easily done, but if it doesn't work or one of them breaks, I am out $300. I would like to offer a compromise of a partial refund, but am afraid the seller will think I'm just trying to get over. At this point they could only sell it for parts or not working, basically the value of the accessories or little more. Delicate situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I find it too risky if u did try to fix them and bend them then u might damage other pins and if u do anything they will be Like u did damage ur mobo warranty dont cover that


Exactly what I am afraid of. Losing $300.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey guy I need a little help I just got my GENE V but I cant seem to install Intel Rapid Storage Technology, I have got it enabled in the bios but when I go to install it says "your computer doesnt meet the minimum system requirements"







any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have fixed bent pins on AMD cpu's, but am not familiar with Intel socket pins. I feel like it could be easily done, but if it doesn't work or one of them breaks, I am out $300. I would like to offer a compromise of a partial refund, but am afraid the seller will think I'm just trying to get over. At this point they could only sell it for parts or not working, basically the value of the accessories or little more. Delicate situation.
> Exactly what I am afraid of. Losing $300.


Do you have anything more to lose? If you can't get it fixed for free/cheap, why not try to bend them back. It doesn't look that bad...








Edit: Didn't see the returnable part....if it's an easy return, just do that.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have fixed bent pins on AMD cpu's, but am not familiar with Intel socket pins. I feel like it could be easily done, but if it doesn't work or one of them breaks, I am out $300. I would like to offer a compromise of a partial refund, but am afraid the seller will think I'm just trying to get over. At this point they could only sell it for parts or not working, basically the value of the accessories or little more. Delicate situation.
> Exactly what I am afraid of. Losing $300.


I am pretty confident that the pins are pretty hard to break off, I looked at the pencil method I think it applies to AMD CPUs

I have to admit I did bend 1 pin on my MVE and gave me the notorious Qcode 55, I will won't be so lazy next time and lay the case on it's side when changing out CPU.
I repaired it by using a toothpick to straighten the pin.
I think it takes good lighting, a magnifying glass, calm nerves and confidence.
Trust me it is very easy to fix I didn't bother removing the motherboard from my case but it would make it a lot easier.


----------



## Mms60r

Has anyone updated to BIOS 1802/3? I'm on 1707 still and just wondering if its worth it?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Do you have anything more to lose? If you can't get it fixed for free/cheap, why not try to bend them back. It doesn't look that bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Didn't see the returnable part....if it's an easy return, just do that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am pretty confident that the pins are pretty hard to break off, I looked at the pencil method I think it applies to AMD CPUs
> 
> I have to admit I did bend 1 pin on my MVE and gave me the notorious Qcode 55, I will won't be so lazy next time and lay the case on it's side when changing out CPU.
> I repaired it by using a toothpick to straighten the pin.
> I think it takes good lighting, a magnifying glass, calm nerves and confidence.
> Trust me it is very easy to fix I didn't bother removing the motherboard from my case but it would make it a lot easier.


Got it fixed. I've fixed many AMD cpu's, but wasn't sure about intel socket. They looked a lot easier to screw up than cpu pins.
I initially tried the mech. pencil method, but found it not precise enough. It was bumping into other pins than the one I was trying to straighten. I ended up pulling out a flathead micro screwdriver and gently pushing and prodding them until it looked like the were perfectly in line with the others.

Lighting and patience were key factors. Calm nerves and steady hands is what it took. ( I am an accomplished welder and fabricator = steady hands). It was like delidding - kinda scary at first, but after, you don't know why you were in the first place.. Pretty easy.
The guys going to give me a discount for the trouble. Already was getting a good deal, now it ends up costing as much as my MVF.







I was looking at finally getting a traditional case, but with all the options on this mobo, I think I'll be happier with a bench case. Looking at Phobya WaCoolT Benchcase. Much easier to read sensors, swap hardware and such

I am a bit miffed and disappointed that the MVE bios doesn't have the dram/ clock ratio adjustment between 100:100 and 100:133 It limits dram frequency (ability to overclock), and I have to downclock my 2000mhz ram to 1866. Why would MVF have this and not the Extreme??? Am I missing it? Is it adjusted somewhere else on the MVE?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I am a bit miffed and disappointed that the MVE bios doesn't have the dram/ clock ratio adjustment between 100:100 and 100:133 It limits dram frequency (ability to overclock), and I have to downclock my 2000mhz ram to 1866. Why would MVF have this and not the Extreme??? Am I missing it? Is it adjusted somewhere else on the MVE?


Isn't that what the Auto setting is for?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Has anyone updated to BIOS 1802/3? I'm on 1707 still and just wondering if its worth it?


Almost no difference... Don't bother.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey my bios is at 1604 should I bother to update it to 1707?

Also Im having a slight problem atm, when I shut down it doesnt kill power to the board, my keyboard and usb fan still have power... is there a reason for this? I havent played around with bios settings apart from setting ram timings

Thanks


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lighting and patience were key factors. Calm nerves and steady hands is what it took. ( I am an accomplished welder and fabricator = steady hands). It was like delidding - kinda scary at first, but after, you don't know why you were in the first place.. Pretty easy.










Just needed a little encouragement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey my bios is at 1604 should I bother to update it to 1707?
> 
> Also Im having a slight problem atm, when I shut down it doesnt kill power to the board, my keyboard and usb fan still have power... is there a reason for this? I havent played around with bios settings apart from setting ram timings
> 
> Thanks


1604 is a very problematic bios
1707 and 1802 are good
I am on 1802 and nobody can tell us what the difference between the two are. We can all agree they have changed the boot logo slightly, I/the rest of us are still to find any other difference between the two.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 1604 is a very problematic bios
> 1707 and 1802 are good
> I am on 1802 and nobody can tell us what the difference between the two are. We can all agree they have changed the boot logo slightly, I/the rest of us are still to find any other difference between the two.


So if I just go to 1707 Id be fine with overclocks and stuff? I heard it was the best for the GENE anyway?

Also would a new bios fix this usb power problem Im having? if anyone knows


----------



## feznz

I couldn't give you an opinion on the Gene bios but always in general I would say latest.

I didn't understand the USB charging problem But this may not be the answer but, this has helped a few sometimes there will be a driver conflict between USB 2 and 3.
Uninstall the Asmedia and Intel USB drivers, be sure not to have any USB 3 devices connected or use the USB 3 ports, then reinstall USB 3 drivers. This has helped a few people with USB problems.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I couldn't give you an opinion on the Gene bios but always in general I would say latest.
> 
> I didn't understand the USB charging problem But this may not be the answer but, this has helped a few sometimes there will be a driver conflict between USB 2 and 3.
> Uninstall the Asmedia and Intel USB drivers, be sure not to have any USB 3 devices connected or use the USB 3 ports, then reinstall USB 3 drivers. This has helped a few people with USB problems.


Its not a charging problem its when I shut down my pc powers still doing through the board to the all the USBs my old motherboard did it for about 30 secs then all the power from the board was gone but this one power keeps running thought it


----------



## gdubc

With my asus z77 deluxe there was a setting either in bios or ai suite where you could set the usb ports to always on for charging phones or other devices with the pc off. That is probably the case with yours as well. Its probably a 'bonus feature' not a bios bug


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> With my asus z77 deluxe there was a setting either in bios or ai suite where you could set the usb ports to always on for charging phones or other devices with the pc off. That is probably the case with yours as well. Its probably a 'bonus feature' not a bios bug


Ah ok I'll have to have a look tomorrow its really annoying wharever it is lol

Thanks


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Isn't that what the Auto setting is for?


It's really queer, but I had my 2700k in yesterday and no fsb ratio showing in bios. I popped in my 3770k and it now shows. Bios is acting a little buggy. It didn't save my settings initially and wasn't showing separate core multi's. Rebooted several times and finally it saved my settings and is showing correctly???? I did update from 1707 to latest. Hope it stays. I also noticed I now have more control of turbo and can make parameter adjustments that MVF didn't have. Socket is a ok, thank goodness. Turned out to be a pretty good deal $255 for a "new other" Extreme with all accessories that weren't even opened. I also got my ram blocks today . Hoping to swing the Phobya benchcase soon and get this rig situated.


----------



## mordocai rp

Hey guys, can anyone reccomend a good bluetooth/wifi module for my computer? I will usually use it mainly tethered but would like to have access to wifi when needed


----------



## shw89

On my 3rd Asus Maximus V Gene, but this time with new ram. I kept getting code error 55 with the gSkill ram I bought. I purchased new ram, corsair vengeance 16gig.. and im still getting code error 55. Ive tried every fix possible, reset cmos, reinstall/rollback bios, 1 dim slot, 2 dim slot.. The only solution that worked in getting two of the sticks to work were putting them furthest away from cpu in order. It boots.. and works.. Will this cause any problems? Not using the coordinated DIMM slots? Thanks.


----------



## tecuarenta

It sounds like bent fins on socket to me. Memory controller area maybe. Are you able to boot with one stick only, right?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> It's really queer, but I had my 2700k in yesterday and no fsb ratio showing in bios. I popped in my 3770k and it now shows. Bios is acting a little buggy. It didn't save my settings initially and wasn't showing separate core multi's. Rebooted several times and finally it saved my settings and is showing correctly???? I did update from 1707 to latest. Hope it stays. I also noticed I now have more control of turbo and can make parameter adjustments that MVF didn't have. Socket is a ok, thank goodness. Turned out to be a pretty good deal $255 for a "new other" Extreme with all accessories that weren't even opened. I also got my ram blocks today . Hoping to swing the Phobya benchcase soon and get this rig situated.


Sandy Bridge does not have those multipliers: you can only run at 1333, 1600, 1866 or 2133.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sin0822*
> 
> Ivy Bridge is more unlocked than Sandy Bridge, it offers many more memory multipliers and even adds in a second divider so that you can run memory at different speeds in more friendly increments (like 2000 MHz and 2133 MHz)


----------



## shw89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> It sounds like bent fins on socket to me. Memory controller area maybe. Are you able to boot with one stick only, right?


the two dimm slots furthest from cpu works. Any other way it wont. I think I'll just keep it like this. Sick if rma a board.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> the two dimm slots furthest from cpu works. Any other way it wont. I think I'll just keep it like this. Sick if rma a board.


That many mobo's with similar problems ? Leaves me wondering if it isn't cpu's imc?? Is there a comp store near you? I would have the cpu checked out. Would think they might have multiple boards to test on and could find the issue>


----------



## skupples

Can I join!?

Also, usb ports on board are failing at 4.6ghz on a pos(log)itech G510 on 3570k. But the front ports work fine.

My brother is also having this problem on an msi board with a 2500k thats only at 4.3ghz, Lcore problems? Or mobo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> On my 3rd Asus Maximus V Gene, but this time with new ram. I kept getting code error 55 with the gSkill ram I bought. I purchased new ram, corsair vengeance 16gig.. and im still getting code error 55. Ive tried every fix possible, reset cmos, reinstall/rollback bios, 1 dim slot, 2 dim slot.. The only solution that worked in getting two of the sticks to work were putting them furthest away from cpu in order. It boots.. and works.. Will this cause any problems? Not using the coordinated DIMM slots? Thanks.


Have you tried a different CPU?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Its not a charging problem its when I shut down my pc powers still doing through the board to the all the USBs my old motherboard did it for about 30 secs then all the power from the board was gone but this one power keeps running thought it


Okay I understand now certain devices will turn off with the PC i.e. Keyboard, webcam and HHDs but other devices like mouse charging docks, phones will stay powered on. I regularly charge my phone, camera and mouse while the PC is off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> the two dimm slots furthest from cpu works. Any other way it wont. I think I'll just keep it like this. Sick if rma a board.


I can be 100% sure it isn't you ram
it leaves only 2 possible if the board has been RMA so presuming they have fully tested it properly 3 times, then is not the board.
It could be bent pins but I doubt it. If it were pins then look on the socket side nearest the ram slots.
I would look at the CPU very hard it is either dirty on the back not allowing contact with the socket pins or has a faulty IMC.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> *I would look at the CPU very hard it is either dirty on the back not allowing contact with the socket pins or has a faulty IMC*.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordocai rp*
> 
> Hey guys, can anyone reccomend a good bluetooth/wifi module for my computer? I will usually use it mainly tethered but would like to have access to wifi when needed


try this guy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396794/asus-wifi-adaptors#post_20337598


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I can't seem to pass 8 hours of stress test on Prime95 at 4.5ghz - 1.24 vCore. Will adding the 4 pin power connection help?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I can't seem to pass 8 hours of stress test on Prime95 at 4.5ghz - 1.24 vCore. Will adding the 4 pin power connection help?


it shouldn't be the issue of the 8pin unless it is screwed up and in that case u need to RMA but very doubt that coz if it not working correctly the system wont boot up, anyway Try to adjust the Volts I am at 1.3... 4.6Ghz


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Okay I understand now certain devices will turn off with the PC i.e. Keyboard, webcam and HHDs but other devices like mouse charging docks, phones will stay powered on. I regularly charge my phone, camera and mouse while the PC is off.


I did read this board had charging stuff, is it on by default? the weird thing is my keyboard lights stay on they dont turn off :confused


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I can't seem to pass 8 hours of stress test on Prime95 at 4.5ghz - 1.24 vCore. Will adding the 4 pin power connection help?


No that won't do anything, you just need more voltage.


----------



## skupples

asus Auto-Oc's my 3570k to 4.6 No problem (cpu level up) at ~1.3


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> asus Auto-Oc's my 3570k to 4.6 No problem (cpu level up) at ~1.3


Most of us recommend not using software to oc our chips. If you take a little time you can find your stable oc with minimum vCore by following this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Most of us recommend not using software to oc our chips. If you take a little time you can find your stable oc with minimum vCore by following this guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


thank you, i will bookmark it and look into it after work tomorrow. I know people do not recommend using the auto-OC as it normally uses more power then needed, i have just had allot of trouble with this chip in other boards, so iv'e been using a modified auto-OC in this chip... Maybe all that will change tomorrow when i read that guide.


----------



## gdubc

One of the bad things is auto oc also increases bclk which isnt a good thing for ivy. You should only up the multiplier not bclk.


----------



## skupples

In to the guide i go, bbl!


----------



## candy_van

Anyone else here with a Maximus V Gene have a terrible time trying to get into BIOS?
I'll spam delete with no luck whatsoever during POST to get int there. Takes numerous attempts to get it to work.

I've got the latest BIOS (1802).
Fast boot is enabled, but I left USB devices for full initialization so it shouldn't be that (I can get into the boot menu easily enough with F8)

Only thing I've been able to do so far to get into BIOS consistently is leave the error code stop on (since I run all fans off a controller I get the CPU fan warning) and enter setup with F1.
VERY annoying since I'll need to be tweaking a lot with the new setup / OCing.

Any workarounds or tips for this issue?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Anyone else here with a Maximus V Gene have a terrible time trying to get into BIOS?
> I'll spam delete with no luck whatsoever during POST to get int there. Takes numerous attempts to get it to work.
> 
> I've got the latest BIOS (1802).
> Fast boot is enabled, but I left USB devices for full initialization so it shouldn't be that (I can get into the boot menu easily enough with F8)
> 
> Only thing I've been able to do so far to get into BIOS consistently is leave the error code stop on (since I run all fans off a controller I get the CPU fan warning) and enter setup with F1.
> VERY annoying since I'll need to be tweaking a lot with the new setup / OCing.
> 
> Any workarounds or tips for this issue?


I had the same problem with a Sabertooth. I disabled fast boot, set the full screen logo in boot options and that solved the problem. Hope that helps.


----------



## candy_van

Just gave that a shot. Works much better, still need to spam it though during the splash screen.
Pretty annoying, but once I'm done with all the OCing / tweaking I'll need to do, not so bad I guess.

You'd think ASUS would've addressed something like that by now...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

It's a fine line they have to deal with I think. On the one hand you have people like me... who wouldn't really mind if it took 10 minutes to boot to the desktop from a powered-off state, provided that it allowed me better control over everything! After all, once it's booted - I'm likely to just use sleep until I next do something with the hardware, so as long as that (waking from sleep) happens in 5-10 secs... I don't care.

However, there's a whole group of users who consider the number of seconds from cold boot to desktop to be a very powerful metric... I still have no idea why this is actually... do you only have 30 seconds to get into that multiplayer scrim? Are you going to die if you can't update your FB page for another 2 mintues? Is it because you already put the lube on... uh nevermind that one...









In any case the MB manufacturers have to cater to this crowd, because the reviewers do (to some extent at least)... It's much like it is with automobiles... despite the fact that most cars (if optimal gear ratios were used) would not have a shift-point at 61mph... nearly all cars destined for the US market will. This is simply because the 0-60MPH times are always part of any magazine reviews... and people like to talk about that metric... despite it being practially meaningless.

Thankfully more are now including 1/4mi times and 0-100MPH times... but I digress.

Ultimately since that's important to some people - it's now an obvious goal of most MB manufacturers to at least enable the user to configure the BIOS to basically flash by almost instantly - thus also eliminating the ability to simply enter BIOS and make adjustments. Unfortunately, it's apparently not necessarily their goal to allow the rest of us to undo _all_ of those 'enhancements' in order to keep things _functionally useful_.


----------



## sdmf74

Asus boot setting DirectBIOS allows your system to restart and go to bios setup directly with one press of the button. I use it all the time


----------



## justanoldman

I used to not care too much about boot times, but with an ssd and benching, a short boot time is very nice. When you have to restart your machine 100 times while trying to find your max oc to get good bench scores, being able to restart quickly makes the process much easier.


----------



## candy_van

To each their own, but they need to do a better job of implementing things as simple as, you know, hitting DEL to access the BIOS...


----------



## Ardalista

I'm guessing your bios is similar to mine.. on the M5F you can change the delay once you get into the bios so it prompts for a longer period of time... I have mine set to 3 seconds when I'm messing with the bios frequently but otherwise reduce it to 1 second when everything is running how i want.

I also use UEFI booting and Windows 8 lets me restart to bios from the shutdown menu without needing to press any keys


----------



## candy_van

Yea for now leaving the splash screen on / turning off quickboot / fastboot (whatever they call it) works.
I'm presuming I'll have to install some of their ROG software in Windows to allow me to restart to BIOS correct?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I'm presuming I'll have to install some of their ROG software in Windows to allow me to restart to BIOS correct?


No, you have to install windows 8 in UEFI mode on a GPT partitioned drive (as opposed to MBR) then you have an option called restart to boot options - troubleshoot - advanced - uefi firmware..... when you go through those steps the pc will automatically reboot into the uefi bios without you have to press the del or f2 keys


----------



## candy_van

Ah ok, well guess I'll stick with the splash screen then, I've got no plans to use Win 8.


----------



## skupples

Does this seem a bit extreme? 4.687 ghz @ 46x101.9 by 1.38v over voltage set to +

edit: This too has become unstable with lots of stuttering, though no blew screens during long benching.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2859165


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does this seem a bit extreme? 4.687 ghz @ 46x101.9 by 1.38v over voltage set to +
> 
> edit: This too has become unstable with lots of stuttering, though no blew screens during long benching.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2859165


Why are you changing BCLK? Life is easier with Ivy if you leave it at 100. Not sure exactly what you are aiming for, but the guide I linked you should get you stable without too much trouble. At under 4.7 and using 1.424v seems pretty high to me.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea for now leaving the splash screen on / turning off quickboot / fastboot (whatever they call it) works.
> I'm presuming I'll have to install some of their ROG software in Windows to allow me to restart to BIOS correct?


Yes you are correct, but you dont have to have windows 8. Here is what the software is called just go to your motherboard support page:
ASUS Boot Setting V1.00.09 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit.
This should be the answer to your problem


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Why are you changing BCLK? Life is easier with Ivy if you leave it at 100. Not sure exactly what you are aiming for, but the guide I linked you should get you stable without too much trouble. At under 4.7 and using 1.424v seems pretty high to me.


Why? Experimentation. The guides say it can be tweaked a bit, it is not very friendly. Though i was passing extreme intel tests with it, something felt off... Weird stutters and what not.

back to 4.6 @ 1.34, idling at 1.4. Tomorrow i'm going to default and start all over i think.

=\ iv'e had nothing but issues since reverting to default. Now no matter the over clock (auto or manual) the system chokes. Even now on 4.2 @ 1.25 the system is stuttering pretty hard. Even in web browsing.

So, basically when under max load i'm getting freezing/skipping/stuttering. YET i passed 8 hours of heavy prime last night.


----------



## stickg1

Finally got my MVF wet!

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/IMG_20130710_201041_124_zpsf21b209e.jpg.html


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Finally got my MVF wet!


Awesome! Did you use adapters to utilize the 3/8" barbs?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Awesome! Did you use adapters to utilize the 3/8" barbs?


Yeah I used 2x 1/2" to 3/8" reducer barbs. I think I'm gonna scrap the reducers and use two 3/8" barbs on the CPU block and reservoir


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I used 2x 1/2" to 3/8" reducer barbs. I think I'm gonna scrap the reducers and use two 3/8" barbs on the CPU block and reservoir


This has been my biggest turn off to hooking up the mobo to my loop. Iv'e already spent 100's of $ on 1/2 3/4 fittings, so i would have to use a reducer. The thought of that hurts my head. Also, i didn't even notice the barbs when i purchased the board.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This has been my biggest turn off to hooking up the mobo to my loop. Iv'e already spent 100's of $ on 1/2 3/4 fittings, so i would have to use a reducer. The thought of that hurts my head. Also, i didn't even notice the barbs when i purchased the board.


Yeah that's why I didn't water cool my board since I don't know how I'd make use of the barbs without it looking terrible as my whole build has 1/2" 3/4" compression fittings. I wish Asus had just gone with g14" threads like they did on the Maximus VI Formula. It probably would have been cheaper for them to manufacture too. I think Stickg1 you did a pretty good job with the aesthetics using the reducers but if you go with your idea of scrapping the reducers it will probably look cleaner. I still think it looks good as it stands and I'm glad you didn't use plastic clamps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Yeah that's why I didn't water cool my board since I don't know how I'd make use of the barbs without it looking terrible as my whole build has 1/2" 3/4" compression fittings. I wish Asus had just gone with g14" threads like they did on the Maximus VI Formula. It probably would have been cheaper for them to manufacture too. I think Stickg1 you did a pretty good job with the aesthetics using the reducers but if you go with your idea of scrapping the reducers it will probably look cleaner. I still think it looks good as it stands and I'm glad you didn't use plastic clamps.


Asus had to switch to 1/2 3/4 because SOOOO many people flamed there forums saying the block was useless with the 3/8's. I'm very glad to hear they listened.

Though, I don't plan to upgrade to the VI. My next board/chip will be of the extreme series. Need something powerful enough to stop bottlenecking my titans, specially when I add a third.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Asus had to switch to 1/2 3/4 because SOOOO many people flamed there forums saying the block was useless with the 3/8's. I'm very glad to hear they listened.
> 
> Though, I don't plan to upgrade to the VI. My next board/chip will be of the extreme series. Need something powerful enough to stop bottlenecking my titans, specially when I add a third.


Sounds like you need 2011.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Sounds like you need 2011.


with an ivy-e sitting in it. means im waiting til sept at earliest.

But what i really need is to figure out why googlechrome is causing my cpu to run at 100%

And why i'm getting hanging and load freezing even while on 100% stock clocks and bios settings.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Overclocking with the MVE board, followed the overclocking guide. Is there any additional changes you guys tweaked to help your overclock run stable?


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Overclocking with the MVE board, followed the overclocking guide. Is there any additional changes you guys tweaked to help your overclock run stable?


i followed Swag's guide to OC my chip specifically the video guide he provided nd also got tips from Ivy Bridge Owner's thread to get a good stable OC on the chip
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> i followed Swag's guide to OC my chip specifically the video guide he provided nd also got tips from Ivy Bridge Owner's thread to get a good stable OC on the chip
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Right that's the guide I followed. Has anyone has had to tweak (_other than the manual vCore_) a few settings to make there Overclock stable?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Right that's the guide I followed. Has anyone has had to tweak (_other than the manual vCore_) a few settings to make there Overclock stable?


I didn't tweak much at all other than vCore (although I did bump PLL down slightly which didn't seem to affect stability negatively).

My problem is that it doesn't downclock at all... I'm not sure what setting I messed up, but for some reason it just stays at 4.8GHz all the time (never drops back down to 1.6GHz even when idle for a long time). I was really hoping to hit 5GHz but this 3770K just isn't gonna do it. I'm totally voltage limited (temps are perfectly fine even at 1.53V).







I went there (1.53V) to see if I could get past 4.9GHz and got into Windows but it wasn't stable - BSOD after 10 mins on Prime95. The nice thing is even without delidding - my load peak temps never got past 80C on the hottest core - but I'm not going to run at 1.53V to get another 100MHz! I can do 4.8GHz at 1.41V and be stable with peak load temps avg 72C per core - so I guess I'm done with that.

I really would like to be able to have it step down when idle however - don't really see the need to have it dumping the extra heat when sitting there, but if that's the price for the OC then so be it.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I didn't tweak much at all other than vCore (although I did bump PLL down slightly which didn't seem to affect stability negatively).
> 
> My problem is that it doesn't downclock at all... I'm not sure what setting I messed up, but for some reason it just stays at 4.8GHz all the time (never drops back down to 1.6GHz even when idle for a long time).


If you are using Samsung Magician's OS optimization software it sets your power profile in windows automatically to performance so that your cpu's minimum processor state is set @ 100% instead of 5%


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> . The nice thing is even without delidding - my load peak temps never got past 80C on the hottest core - but I'm not going to run at 1.53V to get another 100MHz! I can do 4.8GHz at 1.41V and be stable with peak load temps avg 72C per core - so I guess I'm done with that.
> 
> I really would like to be able to have it step down when idle however - don't really see the need to have it dumping the extra heat when sitting there, but if that's the price for the OC then so be it.


Nice rig on your build log








You didn't accidently disable speedstep? in Bios
That wall I know most chips hit that it see big voltage increase does nothing for stability.
No matter how much you play with the settings or increase cooling capacity (unless you are talking sub zero) you never seem to get another 100Mhz truly stable. I have spent hours trying to get that extra on a few chips now I give up and settle with what the chip does easily.
My 2500k even when I got the peak temp below 50*C I couldn't get that extra 100Mhz truly stable even 1.45v vs 1.6v


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> If you are using Samsung Magician's OS optimization software it sets your power profile in windows automatically to performance so that your cpu's minimum processor state is set @ 100% instead of 5%


Not using anything on the Windows side... everything is just as installed... but now that you mention it, I'll have to check what the minimum state is set in the power profile just to make sure it isn't adjusted at all. Don't think that's the issue however - because it was working prior to overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Nice rig on your build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't accidently disable speedstep? in Bios
> That wall I know most chips hit that it see big voltage increase does nothing for stability.
> No matter how much you play with the settings or increase cooling capacity (unless you are talking sub zero) you never seem to get another 100Mhz truly stable. I have spent hours trying to get that extra on a few chips now I give up and settle with what the chip does easily.
> My 2500k even when I got the peak temp below 50*C I couldn't get that extra 100Mhz truly stable even 1.45v vs 1.6v


Nope... speedstep is enabled in BIOS and so is C1E (other C states and reporting is disabled however). Totally agree about not forcing an OC that isn't happening... I had no plans on keeping in there - but I had hoped that it would at least let me cert @ 5 once. It's not like I'm going for 'new territory' on a 3770K anyway. Plus there's the part where even 4.5GHz is good enough to feed the 7970s everything they need... and I don't really have time to play games much anymore - so it's much more just a fun project than anything else.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not using anything on the Windows side... everything is just as installed... but now that you mention it, I'll have to check what the minimum state is set in the power profile just to make sure it isn't adjusted at all. Don't think that's the issue however - because it was working prior to overclocking.
> Nope... speedstep is enabled in BIOS and so is C1E (other C states and reporting is disabled however). Totally agree about not forcing an OC that isn't happening... I had no plans on keeping in there - but I had hoped that it would at least let me cert @ 5 once. It's not like I'm going for 'new territory' on a 3770K anyway. Plus there's the part where even 4.5GHz is good enough to feed the 7970s everything they need... and I don't really have time to play games much anymore - so it's much more just a fun project than anything else.


As others have said, if you have speedstep enabled, C1E enabled, the other C states disabled then your chip should definitely downclock to 1600. It should just be the power settings, going from Performance to Balanced usually fixes it, or manually change the Processor Power Management - Minimum Processor State to 5%.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah, I got it sorted... it was all set correctly... the problem was with Windows (of course). It had simply been so long since I'd last booted this system that apparently it was doing all of it's maintenance, downloading updates to Windows, AntiVirus, etc... as well as all the crap the OS does in the background that's super-necessary ALL OF THE TIME...









After I let it do all of it's required restarts, etc... and then sit idle for half an hour... all of the spurious activity ceased... and then it down clocked like I was expecting.









Thanks for the recommendations though - it helped to double check my settings (which I was sure were correct - but weren't matching what I was observing).

Rep all around.









Running a 12hr prime95 run... no point in going for 4.8 even... so 4.7 is tops for this CPU as well... seems to be my luck. On the upside looks like peak load temps will stay under 80C for all cores at 1.4V vCore and 100% load.


----------



## hotrod717

Anybody experience any issues overclocking ram on their MVE? I was trying to get 4 sticks of Gskill Flares running , but got a 56 code everytime. I was cursing and moaning for a couple minutes when my pc rebooted itself. When I checked cpuz I found this. To my surprise it booted into my Trident x profile that was running previously.

WTH, this is on stock voltage on 4 sticks of 10700 rated at 7-8-7-24 2000mhz. This isn't the first time mem failed to posted and coded without a hard restart.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anybody experience any issues overclocking ram on their MVE? I was trying to get 4 sticks of Gskill Flares running , but got a 56 code everytime. I was cursing and moaning for a couple minutes when my pc rebooted itself. When I checked cpuz I found this. To my surprise it booted into my Trident x profile that was running previously.
> 
> WTH, this is on stock voltage on 4 sticks of 10700 rated at 7-8-7-24 2000mhz. This isn't the first time mem failed to posted and coded without a hard restart.


Clear your CMOS with the new sticks in. Let the board choose its own settings. Then set the rest to specs. After that try overclocking them. The Maximus boards are pretty good about picking their own default timings so if you are unsure on a specific sub-timing just pick auto.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

AI suite 2 temp monitor accurate or off? CPU, motherboard?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> AI suite 2 temp monitor accurate or off? CPU, motherboard?


Good for Idle only







sometimes even idle is off the thing is the probes are not exactly on the cpu so no point if u want to check overclock temps with the stress test etc..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Good for Idle only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes even idle is off the thing is the probes are not exactly on the cpu so no point if u want to check overclock temps with the stress test etc..


Thanks.. REP+

Will be installing a customer water loop so had to remove the wireless adaptor for the MVE. hopefully I have no issues.


----------



## fido

USE software like real temp or speccy etc.. they give u accurate temps


----------



## gdubc

Ai suite is pretty full of bugs. Mine gives me a motherboard temp reading of -34° c on a regular basis.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Yup, got ROG CPU-Z and realtemp (techinferno)

Did you guys have issues after removing the wireless adapter? I just removed mine but haven't started up the computer yet until I install the water loop.


----------



## fido

well technically u shouldn't have any issues , the wireless thing is just extra , u can use it when u want and remove it as u like


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well technically u shouldn't have any issues , the wireless thing is just extra , u can use it when u want and remove it as u like


Ok, just checking because I've read somewhere that some people shorted there mobo because of not having it installed.


----------



## fido

i think he did remove it while the system is on otherwise it is like a PS2 (the old legacy connector for mouse/keyboard) on the IO of the motherboard it is connected thro pins directly to mobo so it is dangerous to play with it while system is on, for


----------



## InCoGnIt0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Upgraded with EK blocks for the rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this board...


How did you get those heat sinks black and red, and what EK block is that for the chipset?


----------



## feznz

think those EK blocks are nice have a look at DiGiCiDAL's Build If only My wife would let me
I believe those heat sinks have been custom anodized professionally Look for your local anodizers


----------



## gdubc

Does anyone that has that ek formula block know if the little combo card still fits in the mb with the wb installed?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Does anyone that has that ek formula block know if the little combo card still fits in the mb with the wb installed?


I do and it sure does.


----------



## skupples

Can some one explain to me the point of the extra 4pin power plug on the top of the motherboard?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> I do and it sure does.


Do you also have a msata drive installed? If not does it look like one would still fit?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Do you also have a msata drive installed? If not does it look like one would still fit?


I don't havethe msata installled.. just the wifi / bluetooth combo card..

the ek waterblock is actually thinner than the fusion block so you have more room than you start with


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can some one explain to me the point of the extra 4pin power plug on the top of the motherboard?


it's an extra cpu power socket.. if you are already using the 8 pin plug next to it then you don't need to use it unless you are on ln2 trying for a major overclock


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> it's an extra cpu power socket.. if you are already using the 8 pin plug next to it then you don't need to use it unless you are on ln2 trying for a major overclock


Thought so. Thanks for jogging my memory.

I will be listing a LNIB one of these soon on the classifieds.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Back from vacation hope everyone had a good fourth!

Quick reminder if anyone wants to join the club, the req are in the first post


----------



## malmental

been away from thread for over +500 posts....!
wow.

pulling out the H220 and going to work later.
pics to follow.

cheers.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Hello Ladies/Gents

Currently hit a wall on overclocking the 3770k at 4.3 @1.21 vCore. Been trying to get 4.5mhz but can't find the right voltage.

Followed the guide on here to a T but just wondering what setting you guys have on the Max V Extreme motherboard. Give me some ideas on what to tweak in the bios.


----------



## carmal

Hello frenzzz....can i join....


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Hello Ladies/Gents
> 
> Currently hit a wall on overclocking the 3770k at 4.3 @1.21 vCore. Been trying to get 4.5mhz but can't find the right voltage.
> 
> Followed the guide on here to a T but just wondering what setting you guys have on the Max V Extreme motherboard. Give me some ideas on what to tweak in the bios.


I just went through a OC session too with my 3770k I ended up with
LLcalibration high
Vcore offset + .22v (gave me 1.43v on load)
PLL enabled
multi on x48
all other settings on default.

Depends on your luck on the chip and cooling and how much Vcore you are willing to give it








this gave me a maxium of 80* with prime on my non-delidded 3770k

here is something to look at if you are worried about degradation


----------



## hotrod717

Having some issues with oc key and vga hotwire. I am able to alter all of the settings except vga hotwire. Comes up as (0) setting and (step) and I can not key in and make changes to my Matrix. Is GPU tweak interfering? Do I have to either close it or make some other adjustment? VGA hotwire readings show up in bios, but not thru AI Suite. I usually don't use AI Suite, but trying to figure out how to get this working right.
Also, when using the oc key, are you able to use offset or does it have to be fixed voltage. Seems like it would have to be fixed voltage. Anybody with some experience or insight?


----------



## feznz

I haven't used the OC key I probably won't for the following reason. But I might get bored one day








I have hotwired my cards though I can say at least in my case with NVidia the voltage bump will not show in MSI Afterburner apart from the 12mv that the software voltage tweaking will allow.
to get the True voltage I need to use a voltmeter and get a reading off the card. (will show 1.212v in AB 1.3v by voltmeter) if I increase my voltage 100mv in the bios for GPU.
This probably doesn't help you though


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I haven't used the OC key I probably won't for the following reason. But I might get bored one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have hotwired my cards though I can say at least in my case with NVidia the voltage bump will not show in MSI Afterburner apart from the 12mv that the software voltage tweaking will allow.
> to get the True voltage I need to use a voltmeter and get a reading off the card. (will show 1.212v in AB 1.3v by voltmeter) if I increase my voltage 100mv in the bios for GPU.
> This probably doesn't help you though


Thanks for the try. I usually adjust voltage thru Asus GPU Tweak. The Matrix is a unlocked card, but GPU Tweak doesn't allow for more than 1.4v. At 1.4 and 1385/1875 it doesn't break 42*. I'd like more precise control and possibly a bit more voltage. I was hoping that hotwiring it would achieve that, but OC Key won't allow me to adjust. I may be able to adjust in bios, but that doesn't allow for real time control in benching situations. It seems like you may need to run with a fixed voltage for cpu, so maybe it's the same for gpu. Not sure how to do that. Hopefully someone will have some insight. I did read your thread on the 770's. You get the hard modded hotwire worked out?


----------



## feznz

I did get the hotwire sorted in the end I am a bit of a novice when it came to that but I am going to update the thread into a guide when I am finished to crystal clear instructions. but I got to get over the 100mv lock so I am hopefully going to solder the voltage limiters this weekend.

if you get the OC key sorted please update us I would like to use it too if you can adjust GPU voltage in OS


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I did get the hotwire sorted in the end I am a bit of a novice when it came to that but I am going to update the thread into a guide when I am finished to crystal clear instructions. but I got to get over the 100mv lock so I am hopefully going to solder the voltage limiters this weekend.
> 
> if you get the OC key sorted please update us I would like to use it too if you can adjust GPU voltage in OS


I will if I can. I mean Asus states that is what you are able to do. Pretty much a main reason for upgrading from MVF to MVE for me. But then again, the Matrix is supposed to be unlocked, but can't take it higher than 1.4v in GPU Tweak. OC key is nice feature/novelty, but you really need to be running fixed voltage for cpu adjustments. It doesn't interfere with anything either. When you want to use it, hit the ROG connect and a overlay pops up on your monitor. Hit it again and it shuts off. I initially thought you needed a separate monitor or laptop, but that's not the case.


----------



## feznz

Thanks for that information I have an extra monitor too so +1


----------



## zzorro

hi were the *ROG Maximus VI EXTREME Owners Club -*


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Having some issues with oc key and vga hotwire. I am able to alter all of the settings except vga hotwire. Comes up as (0) setting and (step) and I can not key in and make changes to my Matrix. Is GPU tweak interfering? Do I have to either close it or make some other adjustment? VGA hotwire readings show up in bios, but not thru AI Suite. I usually don't use AI Suite, but trying to figure out how to get this working right.
> Also, when using the oc key, are you able to use offset or does it have to be fixed voltage. Seems like it would have to be fixed voltage. Anybody with some experience or insight?


I just had a good play with the OC key it does work and changes on the fly I didn't try the cpu I had already found my max OC the good old fashioned way.
I just used the + and - key to adjust the value then F10 and enter to save changes
unfortunately it didn't solve my problem of maximum of +100mv on my 770s before they have over voltage protection kick in
I was using MSI afterburner for tweaking


----------



## hotrod717

I've played with it a little, but haven't taken the time to record load voltage and how the +/- value changes it. I also want to play with llc. At 1.4v my card shows 1.36875 actual voltage with 75% llc. My card clocks fanastic, but just want to see if I can get a stable 1400 on core for a valley run. At 1385+ it starts to goose. My goal is 1400/1900. Things have slowed down a bit, so hopefully I can get some testing done.


----------



## feznz

the last tiny Mhz squeeze I see you have a single valley submission in I can only crack 101.6FPS I might submit when I have a 106+ FPS
just soldering cards I want to be on top of the 770SLI score








Good luck


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> the last tiny Mhz squeeze I see you have a single valley submission in I can only crack 101.6FPS I might submit when I have a 106+ FPS
> just soldering cards I want to be on top of the 770SLI score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


Yeah I sold my 2nd Matrix. Just couldn't justify the expense for what I do. One is more than enough for gaming in 1080p. On topic with ROG, I'm considering picking up a Impact when they are finally released and giving Haswell a try. Keeping Ivy , but selling my 2700k.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> the last tiny Mhz squeeze I see you have a single valley submission in I can only crack 101.6FPS I might submit when I have a 106+ FPS
> just soldering cards I want to be on top of the 770SLI score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I sold my 2nd Matrix. Just couldn't justify the expense for what I do. One is more than enough for gaming in 1080p. On topic with ROG, I'm considering picking up a Impact when they are finally released and giving Haswell a try. Keeping Ivy , but selling my 2700k.
Click to expand...

I want the 2700K if available.
PM's if so please....?

Thanks.


----------



## stickg1

This thing is broken on mine, I've been looking at replacement ASUS parts for a while and cant find the right one. Anyone know where I could find a new one, or what to even call it so I can search for it with more success?

All I need is the twin black wires for the antenna to the mini card.


----------



## grunion

Internal antennas...


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Internal antennas...


Ah thank you. Found them on the ASUS eStore for $3. Unfortunately the cheapest shipping is $9, lol. Oh well, what can you do?

Edit: nvm, found them on eBay for cheaper. Either way thanks and I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## kickflipper1087

Hey guys do you know if you can change out the mini-pci wireless card in the combo slot? I want to get AC wireless going on my desktop since I have an AC router now and I have been eyeing the Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 half mini-pci card that should fit the slot. Any one try this yet? Thanks


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kickflipper1087*
> 
> Hey guys do you know if you can change out the mini-pci wireless card in the combo slot? I want to get AC wireless going on my desktop since I have an AC router now and I have been eyeing the Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 half mini-pci card that should fit the slot. Any one try this yet? Thanks


I would personally go for Ethernet hardwired unless you absolutely had to use wireless
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-7260-PCIe-Half-Mini-Card-/231024272390 but if you are talking one of these I cannot see any reason why it wouldn't work.
]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah I sold my 2nd Matrix. Just couldn't justify the expense for what I do. One is more than enough for gaming in 1080p. On topic with ROG, I'm considering picking up a Impact when they are finally released and giving Haswell a try. Keeping Ivy , but selling my 2700k.


I Just had a look at the impact it is Nice







I am too looking to make an IXT LAN Party PC/media when at home PC
I have Arock Z77 ITX already I waited to get my 3570k and 3770k I got them both within the last 3 months I think I got 2 winners [email protected] and [email protected] both untouched heat spreaders
I see some reviews look like they have hand picked 4770k given as samples doing 4.8Ghz with ease.
Probably a good thing to wait a while as I believe you might get a later batch and increase your chances of getting a better chip
I am so tempted too but only because of the ROG motherboard line up I think it is relative performance between sandy ivy and haswell well no significant gains IMO
I am going to wait till ATI finally release for a GPU selection.
I have almost sold my 2500k


----------



## xdeath010

Hi.....
Just asking anyone know why my MVF cannot detect my 16gb 4X4 crucial ballistix .?
Only the 8 gb....
Tried diff slot with combination, but still 8 gb..thanks in advance.

=> gamit ang Tapatalk <=


----------



## Ardalista

have you tried the mem ok button on the motherboard?


----------



## xdeath010

Yes.
Check in the bios also stated only the b1 and b2 are populated.
But when I tried to use a1 and a2 only ,my bios can detect them properly.

=> gamit ang Tapatalk <=


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdeath010*
> 
> Yes.
> Check in the bios also stated only the b1 and b2 are populated.
> But when I tried to use a1 and a2 only ,my bios can detect them properly.
> 
> => gamit ang Tapatalk <=


Just a shot in the dark but if it's not the RAM itself that is bad, it could be a slightly bent LGA pin. It's happened to me before.


----------



## xdeath010

@ stickg1
Woah...thats bad.
Ill check that.

=> gamit ang Tapatalk <=


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I would personally go for Ethernet hardwired unless you absolutely had to use wireless
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-7260-PCIe-Half-Mini-Card-/231024272390 but if you are talking one of these I cannot see any reason why it wouldn't work.
> ]
> I Just had a look at the impact it is Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am too looking to make an IXT LAN Party PC/media when at home PC
> I have Arock Z77 ITX already I waited to get my 3570k and 3770k I got them both within the last 3 months I think I got 2 winners [email protected] and [email protected] both untouched heat spreaders
> I see some reviews look like they have hand picked 4770k given as samples doing 4.8Ghz with ease.
> Probably a good thing to wait a while as I believe you might get a later batch and increase your chances of getting a better chip
> I am so tempted too but only because of the ROG motherboard line up I think it is relative performance between sandy ivy and haswell well no significant gains IMO
> I am going to wait till ATI finally release for a GPU selection.
> I have almost sold my 2500k


I believe I may wait a little on Haswell, but that Impact looks sick and the reviews are excellent. Truly capable ITX solution that is up there with some of the ATX boards in terms of oc'ing. I agree no significant gains with Haswell, but I'm a sucker for new hardware. I'm good at 4.8 with Ivy, but like to play the odds and would love to get a really good Intel chip. Plus the improvements with on die graphics would suit a ITX/ media build.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I believe I may wait a little on Haswell, but that Impact looks sick and the reviews are excellent. Truly capable ITX solution that is up there with some of the ATX boards in terms of oc'ing. I agree no significant gains with Haswell, but I'm a sucker for new hardware. I'm good at 4.8 with Ivy, but like to play the odds and would love to get a really good Intel chip. Plus the improvements with on die graphics would suit a ITX/ media build.


The Impact are in stock in NZ
http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/components/componentview.asp?partid=19571


----------



## gdubc

That's awesome but dang....that's 400 U.S. dollars. I feel bad for you guys over there!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> The Impact are in stock in NZ
> http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/components/componentview.asp?partid=19571


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That's awesome but dang....that's 400 U.S. dollars. I feel bad for you guys over there!


Uhhh, I think I'm going to have to rethink that. Most itx mobo's are much cheaper,. I realize it packs a lot of features in a small form factor, but that price is ridiculous. The Maximus VI is the same price. I am willing to bet that is a launch price that will drop significantly in weeks to come.


----------



## gdubc

^^^you're probably right. Its probably like a pre order type price where they don't know the price yet themselves. I just thought maybe that was the premium you had to pay there in n.z.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That's awesome but dang....that's 400 U.S. dollars. I feel bad for you guys over there!


No.. that's NZ $

roughly.. 397.86 US Dollar

might be worth having a look to see what it'd cost to import via youshop or ship2me from us sites that don't normally ship to NZ


----------



## xdeath010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdeath010*
> 
> Hi.....
> Just asking anyone know why my MVF cannot detect my 16gb 4X4 crucial ballistix .?
> Only the 8 gb....
> Tried diff slot with combination, but still 8 gb..thanks in advance.
> 
> => gamit ang Tapatalk <=


For all those who might have the problem in the future as I did. And the missing Turbo Ratio at M4F bios setting.
kindly check my link.
Kudos to Coderush.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039296628

and

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?14008-HELP-Maximus-V-Gene-can-t-find-Turbo-Ratio/page3&highlight=ratio+missing


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Uhhh, I think I'm going to have to rethink that. Most itx mobo's are much cheaper,. I realize it packs a lot of features in a small form factor, but that price is ridiculous. The Maximus VI is the same price. I am willing to bet that is a launch price that will drop significantly in weeks to come.


yeah if my calculations are right you will have a release price of $285 USD

I am used to the price premiums now I went to Auckland a month ago and realized how cheap it is there compared to Christchurch.
I do have a mutual agreement with my wife that we get to spend equal dollar amounts on ourselves so $1200USD for 2 GXT 770s ends up costing me a total $2400 USD (a LV bag for my wife who is a home maker)
so if I was single and in the US I would have a 2 1/2 Titans for the same money








Ah what we do for love.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Hello frenzzz....can i join....


Just need to upload a picture of your motherboard and you're set


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just a shot in the dark but if it's not the RAM itself that is bad, it could be a slightly bent LGA pin. It's happened to me before.


First thing that came to my mind, 1 or 2 bent pins. Get a bright light and put the board at an angle. OR take a heavy flash photo.


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone know if there are any true PWM, not voltage control, fan headers on the Maximus V Formula?


----------



## gdubc

They are all pwm.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> They are all pwm.


What makes you say that?


----------



## gdubc

Because I have it and it is listed in the manual.

EDIT: I was wrong. I also have the deluxe and the headers on the deluxe are all pwm. On the formula the ones labeled as chassis fans are voltage controlled. Sorry.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any true PWM, not voltage control, fan headers on the Maximus V Formula?


the CPU and CPU opt headers are the only true PWM headers on this board.

I reported my findings in an earlier post here on the subject


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any true PWM, not voltage control, fan headers on the Maximus V Formula?


As he said, they are ALL pwm... Do you currently have an msi-zz77-a board by chance?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As he said, they are ALL pwm... Do you currently have an msi-zz77-a board by chance?


It's insane overkill for a non PLX chipped z77a board. Specially now that the swiftech splitter is on the market.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> the CPU and CPU opt headers are the only true PWM headers on this board.
> 
> I reported my findings in an earlier post here on the subject


The opt fan headers are all listed as pwm in the manual...is this not the case? I figured they just need the temp probe to work right.


----------



## sdmf74

Yes you are correct


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> the CPU and CPU opt headers are the only true PWM headers on this board.
> 
> I reported my findings in an earlier post here on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> The opt fan headers are all listed as pwm in the manual...is this not the case? I figured they just need the temp probe to work right.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes you are correct


That's right! I remember this discussion now, people were pissed when this board first came out, over this.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes you are correct


Who is correct? Im so confuse. As long as the board has at least 1 PWM header Im happy.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Who is correct? Im so confuse. As long as the board has at least 1 PWM header Im happy.


CPU and CPU_OPT headers control with PWM, all other headers are voltage controlled.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> CPU and CPU_OPT headers control with PWM, all other headers are voltage controlled.


Thanks!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks!


Just remember that they always output same signal, you can not control them separately.


----------



## gdubc

So the manual is wrong?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So the manual is wrong?


Yes it is, you can easily verify this by connecting a 3-pin fan to one of the OPT headers. If it was a true PWM header then you wouldn't be able to control the speed of that fan like you can now.


----------



## gdubc

That's......dumb.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So the manual is wrong?


half truth's, like SOME 120hz TV's.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> The opt fan headers are all listed as pwm in the manual...is this not the case? I figured they just need the temp probe to work right.


----------



## sdmf74

This is the statement I was referring to when I said you are correct if you were to hook up the temperature sensors then the Opt headers would function as pwm. The chassis headers are voltage


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This is the statement I was referring to when I said you are correct if you were to hook up the temperature sensors then the Opt headers would function as pwm. The chassis headers are voltage


And so are the OPT headers, even though the manual claims something else


----------



## gdubc

So no one seems to know for sure. I take it as you say, sdmf74, that's what makes sense to me anyhow.


----------



## Ardalista

Like I said before I tested this and wrote up a report on my findings. learn to search


----------



## gdubc

I read your findings. That doesn't mean i have to take them immediately as fact. I don't know you any better than anyone else that can give advice here. Look back and see that it goes back and forth on whether they are or they are not. I have moments to check updates on my phone so its not always so easy to do an advanced search when I might only have a minute. I try to check up on here for fun and to learn something new, I don't know why everyone has to get all pissy all the time. Relax.


----------



## skupples

I remember when i first got my Swiftech MCP35x2 dual pwm motor pump, i jumped from one header to another raging that my pump was broken. Suffice to say, after a few short googles i found a long rage post on asus forums about this issue and this board. Many many companies do this though. (this is all coming back to me now)

for example Msi-z77-a series.


----------



## sdmf74

I dont see why there's any reason to believe the manual is wrong, As you see in the pic the fourth wire on the cpu,cpu opt, opt1, opt2 and opt3 headers are PWM, and the fourth wire on the chasis headers are +5v (voltage). However when using FanXpert2 the chasis headers function like PWM headers using the temperature sensor from the cpu to ramp fans up and down as the cpu temp changes. Even though The opt.1,2 and 3 headers are PWM they run your fans at a constant speed (whatever % you specify in FanXprt2) and do not ramp unless of course you purchase a set of 3 thermal sensor cables (SKU: 10G090101035) in which case they would regulate temps individually (seperate from the cpu), depending on the temperature of the sector in your chasis where the sensors were placed.


Also~3pin fan control is a feature of Fan XpertII, previously it was not possible with Fan Xpert and Fan Xpert+


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I remember when i first got my Swiftech MCP35x2 dual pwm motor pump, i jumped from one header to another raging that my pump was broken. Suffice to say, after a few short googles i found a long rage post on asus forums about this issue and this board. Many many companies do this though. (this is all coming back to me now)
> 
> for example Msi-z77-a series.


Skupples are you saying that your PWM pump would not work at all with any of the headers? Is it possible that your pump was drawing more than 1A-12 watts from the header.
I know that the MVF fan headers are limited to 1a-12watts output each. For my swiftech PWM pump I chose to connect it to an opt. header without thermal sensor and set it to run at a constant 75% unless im gaming I set it to 100% (It's not very loud) and let my gentle typhoon PWM's ramp according to temp.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Skupples are you saying that your PWM pump would not work at all with any of the headers? Is it possible that your pump was drawing more than 1A-12 watts from the header.
> I know that the MVF fan headers are limited to 1a-12watts output each. For my swiftech PWM pump I chose to connect it to an opt. header without thermal sensor and set it to run at a constant 75% unless im gaming I set it to 100% (It's not very loud) and let my gentle typhoon PWM's ramp according to temp.


no, it would be stuck at 100% on both pumps.

I run my dual mcp35 at 30%, always. You would be surprised how little pump speed affects temp. It's actually been reported that mcp35x2 can increase water temps due to pump heat/friction.


----------



## gdubc

Talk about high flow rate...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Talk about high flow rate...


It's insane, you would have to be pushing through 4 cards, 2 cpus, 2 4 slot ram blocks, and half a dozen rads to need 100% from both pumps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BgYGR0IW_-8

Give you an idea of how OP these pumps are, this is through 2 670's, cpu, 2 big rads @ 100% x2


----------



## gdubc

That crazy....sounds like a rushing mountain stream!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That crazy....sounds like a rushing mountain stream!!


lololol. It is most definitely over kill. The main reason I got it was for redundancy & not having to go buy a bigger pump when I rebuild and add on.


----------



## gdubc

There's another member, casetitan, doing a build with 6 pumps...two triple tops. He must not have a local fire department....


----------



## carmal

ok..i will send it...thanks...


----------



## jdk90

Can I join?


----------



## ozzy1925

hello, i have maximus v formula and have a question.When i plug my ssds(2x128gb ocz4 vertex4) on the top 2 red slots i can use them as sata III 6gb but when i plug them into other red slots they seem to work as sataII 3gb and checked AS ssd program and intel rapid technology they say they are sata II.Whats wrong?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> hello, i have maximus v formula and have a question.When i plug my ssds(2x128gb ocz4 vertex4) on the top 2 red slots i can use them as sata III 6gb but when i plug them into other red slots they seem to work as sataII 3gb and checked AS ssd program and intel rapid technology they say they are sata II.Whats wrong?


did you install the asmedia sata controller drivers?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> did you install the asmedia sata controller drivers?


i sent to mobo back to service and they say there is no problem with it.i want to check when it comes back but icant anymore cause i damaged my cpu


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Just need to upload a picture of your motherboard and you're set


Hello ANDMYGUN...picture of my Mobo for the registration...


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Question for the Maximus V Extreme experts. I've been trying to find an answer and have had conflicting responses between OCN and ROG forums.

Running 2 way sli on MVE. Can I use slots 1 and 3 rather than 1 and 2B?

If so, will I give up performance?
If so, can I use the 3 way sli bridge to connect them?

I'd like to do this for air flow and I dont have a 2 way bridge. I do however have a 3 and 4 way bridge.









3770k
(2) 670 4Gb
No other PCI cards


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Question for the Maximus V Extreme experts. I've been trying to find an answer and have had conflicting responses between OCN and ROG forums.
> 
> *Running 2 way sli on MVE. Can I use slots 1 and 3 rather than 1 and 2B?*
> 
> If so, will I give up performance?
> If so, can I use the 3 way sli bridge to connect them?
> 
> I'd like to do this for air flow and I dont have a 2 way bridge. I do however have a 3 and 4 way bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k
> (2) 670 4Gb
> No other PCI cards


you mean the first / top red lane and then which one after that, the first black lane.?










5 (x16 or dual x8 or x8/x16/x8 or x8/x16/x8/x8)


----------



## malmental




----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you mean the first / top red lane and then which one after that, the first black lane.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 (x16 or dual x8 or x8/x16/x8 or x8/x16/x8/x8)


Te first black one is 2b which is what is called out in the manual. I'd like to use 3 which is the 3rd red one down.


----------



## malmental

I think that will make the cards run x16/x8 which is good.
I'd use a long SLI bridge first then try the Tri-SLI bridge, me personally have not tried SLI with Tri bridge..


----------



## skupples

Using a tri-bridge to link two cards shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Using a tri-bridge to link two cards shouldn't be an issue.


I'll give it a shot when I get home. Thanks


----------



## gdubc

You said you are on the asusrog forum? What does Raja say? Shoot him a pm and he will let you know what's best.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You said you are on the asusrog forum? What does Raja say? Shoot him a pm and he will let you know what's best.


No. Im not a member over there, I was just reading through a few of the threads. I might create an account and shoot him a PM though, He's active in all of the threads I've read.


----------



## malmental

he's a bad dude, knows his shiiit..


----------



## gdubc

^this....and he will answer you back fairly quickly, from my experience that is.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^this....and he will answer you back fairly quickly, from my experience that is.


I sent him a PM over at Hard Forum.

Thanks for the help


----------



## malmental

damn I can't get any love around here..?


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Question for the Maximus V Extreme experts. I've been trying to find an answer and have had conflicting responses between OCN and ROG forums.
> 
> Running 2 way sli on MVE. Can I use slots 1 and 3 rather than 1 and 2B?
> 
> If so, will I give up performance?
> If so, can I use the 3 way sli bridge to connect them?
> 
> I'd like to do this for air flow and I dont have a 2 way bridge. I do however have a 3 and 4 way bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k
> (2) 670 4Gb
> No other PCI cards


Here is how I have my SLI set up like the manual shows. I had to get a diffrent heatkiller bridge because Asus has 3 slots between card in sli. If you want to use the 3 way bridge as a two way bridge you will have to use slot 1 & 2 with 3 slot open for sli

Maximus v Extreme PCI-E.PNG 60k .PNG file


Maxiumus V PCI-E.PNG 24k .PNG file


GPU_X_Dual_Link_rear.jpg 25k .jpg file


GPU_X_Dual_Link.jpg 33k .jpg file

Video of JJ At Asus setting up SLI, Tri-SLI, on Maximus V Extreme.
3-Way ASUS GTX660 Ti Performance Overview


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> This thing is broken on mine, I've been looking at replacement ASUS parts for a while and cant find the right one. Anyone know where I could find a new one, or what to even call it so I can search for it with more success?
> 
> All I need is the twin black wires for the antenna to the mini card.


Where did you find it mine felt off the black cable attach to the gold one i have it super glue for now lol can you link me to the ebay one and Asus eStore thanks


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> Where did you find it mine felt off the black cable attach to the gold one i have it super glue for now lol can you link me to the ebay one and Asus eStore thanks


I could not find just the wire but I found these you will have to check with asus if they come with wire. Ebay has everything for $30.00 or best offer.
From ASUS Store
Asus mPCIe Combo Card: http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=5555

Asus mPCIe Combo Card (Wi-Fi+BT): http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=5548

Ebay only one.
ASUS MPCIE COMBO W/WIFI FOR ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA,MAXIMUS V GENE,ORIGINAL WHITE: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-MPCIE-COMBO-W-WIFI-FOR-ASUS-MAXIMUS-V-FORMULA-MAXIMUS-V-GENE-ORIGINAL-WHITE-/251318401779?pt=US_Internal_Network_Cards&hash=item3a83be7af3


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> damn I can't get any love around here..?


Sorry brother, you took too long. $$$ talks. You had 10 days to snatch it.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Question for the Maximus V Extreme experts. I've been trying to find an answer and have had conflicting responses between OCN and ROG forums.
> 
> Running 2 way sli on MVE. Can I use slots 1 and 3 rather than 1 and 2B?
> 
> If so, will I give up performance?
> If so, can I use the 3 way sli bridge to connect them?
> 
> I'd like to do this for air flow and I dont have a 2 way bridge. I do however have a 3 and 4 way bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k
> (2) 670 4Gb
> No other PCI cards


the red slots 1 & 3 will give x8 through the PLX bridge
the red slot 1 and black 2b slot will give native x8 BUT a 3rd PCI card will automatically disable slot 2b (this is the preferable configuration)

But in saying that I use slots 1 & 3 for GPU and slot 2 for sound card.
here is my results with that configuration with this filter will show I have the second highest result and highest valid result to date


----------



## skupples

You know beta drivers throw "invalid" in 3Dmark right?


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> the red slots 1 & 3 will give x8 through the PLX bridge
> the red slot 1 and black 2b slot will give native x8 BUT a 3rd PCI card will automatically disable slot 2b (this is the preferable configuration)
> 
> But in saying that I use slots 1 & 3 for GPU and slot 2 for sound card.
> here is my results with that configuration with this filter will show I have the second highest result and highest valid result to date





Fire Strike 17439
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/759876

3D Mark 11 P21712
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6871890


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You know beta drivers throw "invalid" in 3Dmark right?


yes thank you that means I have the highest valid result for firestrike to date for GTX 770 SLI with 3770k








until some one decides to get the DICE or LN2 out

there is no way I could compete with 780, titan or 690 especially with 2011 socket cpu.
even 7970 is hard to beat benching because of the higher unlocked voltage.
this is to try clarify there is no substantial loss using slots 1 & 3 But then there is a potential lag issue from using a PLX bridge that I am yet to encounter in game.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> damn I can't get any love around here..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry brother, you took too long. $$$ talks. You had 10 days to snatch it.
Click to expand...

LOL..
I wasn't talking about that...


----------



## sdmf74

Damn thanx guys I had no idea I had 2nd highest fire strike score single card i5 3570k. I'm gonna shoot for that #1 slot now.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/720929

By the way I MAY have a wi-fi card (not the stock one) and a new Asus Antenna part# 14001-00130200 as someones last resort if they still need it


----------



## sdmf74

I Beat my Fire Strike score by 50 points for 1st place, single card I5, probably wont last long though.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/771664


----------



## gdubc

Nice oc on that 3570k sdmf74....mine would probably need like 1.5 volts to go that high..I lost the lottery and it sucks!


----------



## sdmf74

Thanx, I got lucky with this chip. I never went past 4.9 with it though


----------



## hotrod717

Asus Impact @ Newegg - $229
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132039
Now if only my MVF would sell, I'd be on my way with my mini-itx build.
Still will be rocking my MVE and 3770k though.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I'm having trouble with onboard audio on my v extreme. I've updates bios, chioset and realtek drivers with no success. Realtek doesn't recognize anything plugged into the line out port. I've tried 2 sets of head phones.

I didn't see anything in the manual about jumpers and I've set bios to spif. Any other suggestions?

When I go into control panel - sound it won't allow me to choose speaker as it doesn't see anything plugged in.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I'm having trouble with onboard audio on my v extreme. I've updates bios, chioset and realtek drivers with no success. Realtek doesn't recognize anything plugged into the line out port. I've tried 2 sets of head phones.
> 
> I didn't see anything in the manual about jumpers and I've set bios to spif. Any other suggestions?
> 
> When I go into control panel - sound it won't allow me to choose speaker as it doesn't see anything plugged in.


This may sound silly, but are you actually using spif as your out? If you're using the 1/8" lineout (headphones), having it set to spif in bios is your issue. That said, onboard audio seems to be one of the main issues with any mobo. Having had issues with this on several previous mobo's, I use a external usb audio interface.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Well the options in BIOS were HDMI and SPDIF. I know I'm not using HDMI, so I set it to SPDIF. Should I have it set to HDMI?

I was just looking for some SPDIF brakets online to try hooking to the SPDIF header to see if that works,


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Well the options in BIOS were HDMI and SPDIF. I know I'm not using HDMI, so I set it to SPDIF. Should I have it set to HDMI?
> 
> I was just looking for some SPDIF brakets online to try hooking to the SPDIF header to see if that works,


No you should not be using spif for headphones. I believe that is the problem. Let me reboot and have a look at the options. Spif is digital out and should be used for connecting to other audio devices, i.e., tv, receiver,ect.

You should have this in bios -

HD Audio - Enabled
Front Panel Type - HD
SPDIF Out Type - SPDIF

I have had no issue whether using 1/8" out to headphones or hdmi to monitor. I usually use my Sapphire 6, but it does conflict with some hardlocked usb devices, such as Rocksmith and I have to unplug it.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Those are the settings i have enabled.

I called Asus, they're replacing the mb.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Those are the settings i have enabled.
> 
> I called Asus, they're replacing the mb.


Glad to hear it. Unfortunately onboard audio is one of those things that fails a lot. Not sure why, but have experienced same with a lot of mobo's.


----------



## KaiotEch

Hy all. Can anyone help me? Anyone use the AsMedia SATA? If I connect HDD or ODD to this port, the computer do not boot, stop at BIOS logo, and the mobo shows A2 code. Thanks for help.


----------



## gdubc

Did you load the Asmedia drivers from the support disc/download?


----------



## KaiotEch

Yes I did. But in my oppinion there isn't a Windows/driver problem, because the comp. stop at BIOS logo. :S

Do not works the AsMedia controller? Go for RMA?


----------



## feznz

The A2 Qcode it will normally come up with first boot ever or any minor change in hardware maybe even if something like the mini pcie card, ram, gpu etc is not seated properly.
you need to enter BIOS and save changes even if you don't make any changes
it should then go past the notorious A2 Qcode on second boot


----------



## KaiotEch

Here is the next problem. If I wrote "stop at BIOS logo", but the computer is frozen at logo, I can't step to BIOS.


----------



## gdubc

You can boot through the other ports though?
Maybe boot up that way and make sure you have all that asmedia stuff correctly enabled in bios.


----------



## KaiotEch

So I connected the Samsung 2TB to AsMedia SATA, and do not appear Sata Configuration. At Onboard Device Config ASM1061 Storage Controller is enabled.


----------



## gdubc

I am at a loss. I wish I could help you more. Have you tried installing the Asmedia drivers and doing a reinstall?


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> So I connected the Samsung 2TB to AsMedia SATA, and do not appear Sata Configuration. At Onboard Device Config ASM1061 Storage Controller is enabled.


Do you enter the BIOS and and set the hardrive priority to the drive you want to boot from. Also you should be able to boot to this drive in the BIOS. You might have to restart it once to see the drive then from BIOS set the 1st boot device.


----------



## gdubc

I read up on the manual for the gene and it does say that the Asmedia controller/ports only works for data hdds, so I don't think you can put the system drive on one of those ports. If you boot with the os drive on one of the Intel ports and just hook a data drive to the Asmedia port, does the data drive show in windows?

Edit: sorry, I reread your posts and i don't know why I thought you were wanting to put the os drive there. Basically, leaving the os drive on the Intel port, once you put any other drive on the Asmedia ports, you can't even get into bios correct?


----------



## gdubc

Another possibility is that, if in the bios, you have the option for asm1061 storage controller ports(rear) set to enabled, then that may disable the internal ports and enable the esata ports on the i/o panel. It may only work as either internal on the sata ports or external through the esata ports, but not both at the same time.


----------



## KaiotEch

Update: I connect SSD to Intel 6G, and connect 500GB to AsMedia. Windows works fine. I see SDD/HDD. Now I connect SSD, 500GB, 2TB, Samsung ODD, LiteOn ODD in following:

Intel 3G(Black): ODDs
Intel 6G(Red): SSD, 2TB
AsMedia 6G(Red): 500GB

The Boot logo appear ~30sec, and boot the OS from SSD, BUT frozen @ Windows 7 logo.

eSata set auto, asm1061 is enabled.

BTW the BIOS does not shows the storage which connected to AsM sata.

Update 2: If I diable the asm1061 controller, then the ODDs, SSD, HDD ok. Only asm controller does not works.


----------



## gdubc

Ok, this happened to me once. Basically there is a file on the other hdd(500 gb or 2 tb) that is making windows think there is something there it needs. What I had to do was reformat the hdd that was causing the problem, but I could never get windows to boot with the other problem drive attached. Even when I booted up and tried to connect the drive thru an external dock it would still freeze windows. I eventually had to connect the problem drive thru an external dock to my laptop, format it and then put it back in the desktop and it has worked fine ever since. Luckily I didnt have anything on the drive I needed so it was a simple reformat.
Maybe you should try booting the way that it let you see everyhing, back up what you need off the problem drive, then reformat the drive. Then try hooking all up how you want it to be and see if that works.


----------



## gdubc

Just to be clear, you have an optical drive, a ssd drive with windows installed and two hdds (a 500gb and a 2tb) correct? Do you only get the problem when you try to connect the 2tbd drive? When you first installed windows to your ssd, did you have any other disk drives attached to the motherboard?

Sorry it takes me so long between replies...I am trying to help between work shifts, etc.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Update: I connect SSD to Intel 6G, and connect 500GB to AsMedia. Windows works fine. I see SDD/HDD. Now I connect SSD, 500GB, 2TB, Samsung ODD, LiteOn ODD in following:
> 
> Intel 3G(Black): ODDs
> Intel 6G(Red): SSD, 2TB
> AsMedia 6G(Red): 500GB
> 
> The Boot logo appear ~30sec, and boot the OS from SSD, BUT frozen @ Windows 7 logo.
> 
> eSata set auto, asm1061 is enabled.
> 
> BTW the BIOS does not shows the storage which connected to AsM sata.
> 
> Update 2: If I diable the asm1061 controller, then the ODDs, SSD, HDD ok. Only asm controller does not works.


I had this problem before.. I resolved it by movng the OS to the top in boot priorities and delete everything else in the priority list even the ODD, otherwise the bios would have a POST conflict every boot.
If remember correctly, this happened after installing the OS while a storage HDD was connected to an ASmedia port. It gave the storage drive a mbr also and set it to primary as well. Very strange.

Do as he said and check the storage HDD externally via usb or laptop etc and format if neessary.


----------



## gdubc

^^lol, that sounds just like my problem was...and it was just out of nowhere for me. Thought my hdd was toast at first. Did like you with boot priority and remembered reading something about mbr issues in Seans guide somewhere is what set me on track. The problem hdd (a wd black drive) was one from another build and I had installed windows on an ssd with that build but had the wd black connected to the mb at the time of install, and that's what brought on the problem.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^^lol, that sounds just like my problem was...and it was just out of nowhere for me. Thought my hdd was toast at first. Did like you with boot priority and remembered reading something about mbr issues in Seans guide somewhere is what set me on track. The problem hdd (a wd black drive) was one from another build and I had installed windows on an ssd with that build but had the wd black connected to the mb at the time of install, and that's what brought on the problem.


The weird thing was after changing/deleting the priority it would boot fine until next reboot that is







BIOS would re-prioritize itself. WTH? I was very fustrated cause my 1st MB was DOA and Newegg sent a brand new one. Here we go with RMA again I thought. I unplugged the storage HDD and it booted to the missing OS screen...then the light bulb lit up...AAH HAA!








I had fooled around with reboots all night but was happy to get it sorted.
The thing is I knew better to always install an OS barebones







my bad


----------



## KaiotEch

1 SDD: Kingston V+200
2 optical drives: Samsung 223L and LiteOn iHAS124
2 HHDs: Samsung 502GB, Samsung 2TB

When I installed the OS, only the SSD was connected. If I connect SSD, 2HDDs, and only 1 ODD, then the comp works fine.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> 1 SDD: Kingston V+200
> 2 optical drives: Samsung 223L and LiteOn iHAS124
> 2 HHDs: Samsung 502GB, Samsung 2TB
> 
> When I installed the OS, only the SSD was connected. If I connect SSD, 2HDDs, and only 1 ODD, then the comp works fine.


OK.
Are you saying that it only work when all 4 drives are connected to the intel ports? And once you connect anything (other than OS drive) to an ASmedia port it fails to boot?


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> OK.
> Are you saying that it only work when all 4 drives are connected to the intel ports? And once you connect anything (other than OS drive) to an ASmedia port it fails to boot?


Yes, but I tried yesterday I connect SSD to intel, 2TB to AsMedia, and boot was succesfull.


----------



## gdubc

What is connected to the asmedia port when it fails? The 500gb? Did you try only having the ssd with the os listed in the boot order? It just seems like it is still trying to boot from something else.


----------



## Buehlar

This is how I would troubleshoot.

1. unplug everything except the OS SSD and make sure it's on a red intel 6gbs port
2 Uninstall the ASmedia driver via device manager.
3 reboot into BIOS and press F5 to load optimized settings.
4. boot to windows and re-download and flash the latest BIOS from asus. even if you already did, download it again and flash it again.
5. enter BIOS again and F5 to opttimized defaults again
6. go to asus and download latest ASmedia SATA driver again and install
7. reboot windows and go to device manager and check for device errors if all is good proceed to 8
8 shut down and connect only one drive to an ASmedia and reboot
9.go to device manager to verify the drive has been recognized

If all is good repeat steps 8 & 9 one drive at a time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Yes, but I tried yesterday I connect SSD to intel, 2TB to AsMedia, and boot was succesfull.


----------



## gdubc

^^^this. It will give you an answer on what device is causing the issue.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^^^this. It will give you an answer on what device is causing the issue.


Yep, good ole process of elimination









If the boot problem shows up again, go to the BIOS and check to see if the boot priority order has mysterously changed.


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> This is how I would troubleshoot.
> 
> 1. unplug everything except the OS SSD and make sure it's on a red intel 6gbs port
> 2 Uninstall the ASmedia driver via device manager.
> 3 reboot into BIOS and press F5 to load optimized settings.
> 4. boot to windows and re-download and flash the latest BIOS from asus. even if you already did, download it again and flash it again.
> 5. enter BIOS again and F5 to opttimized defaults again
> 6. go to asus and download latest ASmedia SATA driver again and install
> 7. reboot windows and go to device manager and check for device errors if all is good proceed to 8
> 8 shut down and connect only one drive to an ASmedia and reboot
> 9.go to device manager to verify the drive has been recognized
> 
> If all is good repeat steps 8 & 9 one drive at a time


Ok I try it at home, but I use the latest(1802) BIOS already.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Ok I try it at home, but I use the latest(1802) BIOS already.


Yea...I have the MVF and there was a bug with an earlier BIOS (ver 1604 I think) where it would randomly corrupt and lose its settings when exiting BIOS, the only way to resolve it was to reflash whenever the corruption reoccured. That's why I recommend to download and reflash a re flash the ROM anyways


----------



## KaiotEch

Hmm very strange. No fault at device manager, but I see now, the AsMedia controller is not installed.









*Update:* Connect SSD to Intel 6G, ODDs to Intel 3G, 2TB to AsMedia 6G and boot the OS, but do not regonize the HDD


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hmm very strange. No fault at device manager, but I see now, the AsMedia controller is not installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* Connect SSD to Intel 6G, ODDs to Intel 3G, 2TB to AsMedia 6G and boot the OS, but do not regonize the HDD


Did you install the driver?


----------



## KaiotEch

Yes, and there was bios reset too.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Yes, and there was bios reset too.


Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't, correct?
Did you try a different SATA cable?
Will the Optical work on ASmedia now?
How about the 500gb?


----------



## KaiotEch

Yes
No(ihas has a different sata cable)
Optical not work at ASM (include the manual: ASM only for HDD)
Samsung 501LJ & Samsung HD204UI

I formatted the 500GB morning.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Yes
> No(ihas has a different sata cable)
> Optical not work at ASM (include the manual: ASM only for HDD)
> Samsung 501LJ & Samsung HD204UI
> 
> I formatted the 500GB morning.


ASmedia is for storage only, but all media is supported wether it be HDD, SSD or ODD.
It just doesn't support boot from the interface.
In your case however, it doesn't seem to support anything


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ASmedia is for storage only, but all media is supported wether it be HDD, SSD or ODD.
> It just doesn't support boot from the interface.
> In your case however, it doesn't seem to support anything


At least sometimes. He had it working yesterday with the os drive on Intel and the 500gb off the asmedia. It worked with the os through Intel and the 2tb through asmedia as well. The way asmedia is showing it isn't installed makes me think maybe the controller is bad.
Do you have any device to try plugging into the esata ports and see what they do?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> At least sometimes. He had it working yesterday with the os drive on Intel and the 500gb off the asmedia. It worked with the os through Intel and the 2tb through asmedia as well. The way asmedia is showing it isn't installed makes me think maybe the controller is bad.
> Do you have any device to try plugging into the esata ports and see what they do?


I'm kinda on the same page as you now. He already reflashed the BIOS and reinstalled the drivers.
With it working intermittently as described it leads me to think of only 2 things, lose/faulty/dirty SATA ports or a dying controller


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> Hello ANDMYGUN...picture of my Mobo for the registration...


Welcome to the club! I'm really sorry I was late.


----------



## Highlnder3

Here's a shot of my V Extreme in action...

And another powered down...


----------



## cloppy007

Errr I just noticed this yesterday



It's really easy to see, even from a top down perspective. I can't tell if the problem is in the socket or in the CPU, but looks more like the socket to me. Is this normal???


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Anybody having trouble with the new bios?

I bought a 780 and when I installed it the overclocking changes I made in the bios never took effect, so I was running stock. So I read there was a compatibility issue and updated to the newest bios. Put all my old settings in and it died after a while, so I had to rock back the multiplier to get it going again. Tested everything, it's solid again, no big deal really I guess, but then I realize--no sound! There's no sound coming out of my optical out. Which is weird because according to the mixer, the signal is being sent. I can get the analog to work, but my analog speaker suck in comparison to my home theater. I just replaced the cable and nothing. I'm at a loss. Checked the bios setting for onboard audio twice.


----------



## Ardalista

is the optical cable lit up at the amp end?
have you set the primary sound device in windows to the correct device?
haven't activated mute have you?


----------



## Buehlar

When installing a GPU will sometimes set the audio to the GPU's HDMI audio output. Check it in the control panel.
Mine will do automatic switch when I use an HDMI cable with a monitor with built in speakers.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Default device is switched to optical out. Graphics card sound controller has been disabled in hardware panel. Mute is off. But it is not lit at the amp end. No red light. That's why I switched cables but that didn't seem to help.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> Default device is switched to optical out. Graphics card sound controller has been disabled in hardware panel. Mute is off. But it is not lit at the amp end. No red light. That's why I switched cables but that didn't seem to help.


maybe try uninstall the realtech mixer drivers, reboot and reinstall them again


----------



## hedgehogbrown

I have done that too. It's the damndest thing. I honestly think it might be the bios. Isn't there an Asus tech that hangs around in here?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> I have done that too. It's the damndest thing. I honestly think it might be the bios. Isn't there an Asus tech that hangs around in here?


You said you already flashed latest BIOS.. make sure its ver 1803.
Do you have sound if you remove the GPU card?
Tried reverting to the previous ver BIOS that worked with sound?
You can try a message to Raja, Chino or HiVizMan over at rog.asus.com
They're the top gurus over there


----------



## Ardalista

did you plug into the in or out spdif port on your pc?


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> did you plug into the in or out spdif port on your pc?


That did it, thanks.









Can't believe I didn't see the other port. That'll teach me to stick it back in the corner AND THEN plug everything in.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> did you plug into the in or out spdif port on your pc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> That did it, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I didn't see the other port. That'll teach me to stick it back in the corner AND THEN plug everything in.


I never thought to ask the obvious LOL
Glad you got it sorted


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Almost as good as the time I was trying to figure out why I kept waking up and finding that the computer had reset itself. Turns out it's because the Switch 810 has a top-mounted power button and the cat likes to walk around on it at night.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

I've upgraded from Win 7 to Win 8, but I keep getting this error message
"asus setup does not support operating system:wnt_6.2p_64" Is there anyway to see which driver is throwing this message up? I don't have any yellow exclamation points in device manager


----------



## Ardalista

Odd.. the only time I've seen that error is when trying to run one of the asus installers on the wrong version of windows.. not so much during the boot itself.

Do you have anything in your startup folder?

perhaps uninstall existing asus software and reinstall it and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Errr I just noticed this yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> It's really easy to see, even from a top down perspective. I can't tell if the problem is in the socket or in the CPU, but looks more like the socket to me. Is this normal???


Bump! Anyone?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Bump! Anyone?


I did see it but I thought unless it is causing problems then leave it.
unless you want to RMA the board as it is causing problems with a cpu cooler But you should take it apart first and measure with some vernier to find out if it is the socket CPU or waterblock


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I did see it but I thought unless it is causing problems then leave it.
> unless you want to RMA the board as it is causing problems with a cpu cooler But you should take it apart first and measure with some vernier to find out if it is the socket CPU or waterblock


I tested 2 waterblocks and they show the same issue. If I just install the cpu and look at it, it becomes pretty evident that it's not levelled. I took some pressure measurements and they show that one of the sides has more pressure than the others. They also show that there's little to no contact between IHS and waterblock in the centre...


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I tested 2 waterblocks and they show the same issue. If I just install the cpu and look at it, it becomes pretty evident that it's not levelled. I took some pressure measurements and they show that one of the sides has more pressure than the others. They also show that there's little to no contact between IHS and waterblock in the centre...


feniks had posted he had socket problems on the EVGA Z77 FTW. He thought the there was a mounting issue with raystom sitting level on socket. He posted on the EVGA forums and He never was satisfied so he when to the Maximus V Extreme.

Here is feniks post:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1742448&high=Z77+cpu+socket


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> feniks had posted he had socket problems on the EVGA Z77 FTW. He thought the there was a mounting issue with raystom sitting level on socket. He posted on the EVGA forums and He never was satisfied so he when to the Maximus V Extreme.
> 
> Here is feniks post:
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1742448&high=Z77+cpu+socket


Thanks! +rep


----------



## General123

On the second row, top sata Intel port, it is no longer reading drives... I had a random 124 BSOD and my immediate thought was my overclock (which has been stable over a year without one single BSOD...). I was very worried since my 1TB was longer showing up in windows and it has over 800GB of games, needless to say my heart sank, but luckily the drive is fine. I don't think one sata port that I will not use warrants a RMA though, to much work


----------



## SonDa5

I'm ready to joing with my IMPACT!!! MAKE way!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I'm ready to joing with my IMPACT!!! MAKE way!!


Blasphemer!


----------



## malmental

I picked up a second GENE V, NIB for $150 shipped.

Couple of weeks ago I sold my back-up board I had and I hate running without a spare (6 rigs in-house),
and then I decided that I wanted another board and got a GA-Z77MX-D3H for $70.
This way I can send my P8Z77-M Pro out for RMA.









To be honest I hope I never have to use the second GENE V, but nice to know I have a back-up again..


----------



## eliongater

Not sure if i have joined or not. But i thought would post it here as it seemed relevant.

The clock (time not cpu) appears to be broken (not sure how this is possible...). The motherboard cannot keep time, the time goes back (sometimes hours, sometimes back to 2009) and sometimes goes forward to dates windows does not have in it's calendar (year 2100+). I looked in the bios and some how the month got stuck on 88 and the minutes are over 100 and have merged with the seconds.
I have tried bios updates and a new cmos battery



I also couldn't change any of the time settings in the bios. It started off mildly wrong and when i tried to fix it it got completely wrong and locked up (not the bios, just the time settings)


----------



## Egami

Reporting as a proud owner o7


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Reporting as a proud owner o7


Nice clean look. The motherboard looks a bit lonely though









Just found your build log


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Nice clean look. The motherboard looks a bit lonely though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found your build log


It'll have things sticking out of in strange angles soon. From what I've noticed, no one ever notices the board once everything else gets slapped on, and this one's gorgeous enough to be enjoyed on its own.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Not sure if i have joined or not. But i thought would post it here as it seemed relevant.
> 
> The clock (time not cpu) appears to be broken (not sure how this is possible...). The motherboard cannot keep time, the time goes back (sometimes hours, sometimes back to 2009) and sometimes goes forward to dates windows does not have in it's calendar (year 2100+). I looked in the bios and some how the month got stuck on 88 and the minutes are over 100 and have merged with the seconds.
> I have tried bios updates and a new cmos battery
> I also couldn't change any of the time settings in the bios. It started off mildly wrong and when i tried to fix it it got completely wrong and locked up (not the bios, just the time settings)


I would re flash with bios 1802 but re-download it again just incase it was corrupt some how.
It looks like a faulty RTC to me probably a RMA, where did you get the board? CL or PT


----------



## Essenbe

Could someone give me a little assistance please? I have an Asus Maximus V Extreme, 3770K and an EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB GPU. The GPU is the only card in the PCIe slots. For some reason recently CPUz and GPUz says it is running at X4 speed. BIOS says the same thing. By benchmarks and gaming, it seems it is not, it appears to be running at X16. The card is in the PCIe-1 X16 slot. I am assuming it is some setting in BIOS. Does anyone have any ideas? I have checked the cables and power connections and everything is right. I realize that if it seems to be running correctly, I shouldn't worry about it. Problem is, I do worry about it. The only thing is, I have not reset bios to defaults and may have to, but would rather not unless necessary. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Could someone give me a little assistance please? I have an Asus Maximus V Extreme, 3770K and an EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB GPU. The GPU is the only card in the PCIe slots. For some reason recently CPUz and GPUz says it is running at X4 speed. BIOS says the same thing. By benchmarks and gaming, it seems it is not, it appears to be running at X16. The card is in the PCIe-1 X16 slot. I am assuming it is some setting in BIOS. Does anyone have any ideas? I have checked the cables and power connections and everything is right. I realize that if it seems to be running correctly, I shouldn't worry about it. Problem is, I do worry about it. The only thing is, I have not reset bios to defaults and may have to, but would rather not unless necessary. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


Have you tried changing the PCIe speed from auto to Gen3 via the BIOS?


----------



## skupples

The card will not always read 16X when it's idle.


----------



## feznz

I have had that problem before I removed the battery for 1/2 an hour, I am assuming that bios will not let you change to x16
Happened to me when I had a GPU fail but try the CMOS first this didn't work for me.


----------



## Essenbe

OK, Thanks. I hope my problem is differnt than yours. I don't need a bad card. Thanks again.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> OK, Thanks. I hope my problem is differnt than yours. I don't need a bad card. Thanks again.


As much as you hate to, I'd go ahead and reset the BIOS just to rule out a bad card. Especially if it's still under warranty.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Will my overclock voltages/stability change if I go from a Extreme to a Gene mobo?


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I would re flash with bios 1802 but re-download it again just incase it was corrupt some how.
> It looks like a faulty RTC to me probably a RMA, where did you get the board? CL or PT


I got it from newegg on a trip to the states. Good for my wallet but makes this situation interesting... Will try reflashing again. Any particular bios to use/avoid?


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Will my overclock voltages/stability change if I go from a Extreme to a Gene mobo?


I wouldn't think so unless you have a very high OC or are going sub-zero


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> I got it from newegg on a trip to the states. Good for my wallet but makes this situation interesting... Will try reflashing again. Any particular bios to use/avoid?


AH yes I have been tempted myself to import but I have always thought after shipping and warranty issues never really wanted to take the gamble.
I have never been to the states but I been in plenty of states








1707 and 1802 are good there are a few bugs in the rest


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> AH yes I have been tempted myself to import but I have always thought after shipping and warranty issues never really wanted to take the gamble.
> I have never been to the states but I been in plenty of states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1707 and 1802 are good there are a few bugs in the rest


Thanks







. Will try when I'm not studying.


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone know how to change the PWM controlled CPU fan header to 50%? Im trying to cut the speed of my pump to half.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Anyone know how to change the PWM controlled CPU fan header to 50%? Im trying to cut the speed of my pump to half.


It's in the bios hw monitor/control section. You could also do it threw speed fan if you really wanted to.

Edit: It's in the asus bloatware control panel too. Best off setting it from bios though.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's in the bios hw monitor/control section. You could also do it threw speed fan if you really wanted to.
> 
> Edit: It's in the asus bloatware control panel too. Best off setting it from bios though.


I know where it is I just dont know how to do it. In the settings everything seems to be based on temperature (Min and Max allowable).


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I know where it is I just dont know how to do it. In the settings everything seems to be based on temperature (Min and Max allowable).


Set a custom profile, then you'll have the option to specify the max duty cycle. Min is 20% IIRC.


----------



## skruffs01

Hello Everyone,

I thought I would ask here before starting a new thread. I have a MVF mobo with 2 way sli 780s. In the bios I am reading the GPU in slot one (top) as running at x1 bus width and GPU in slot two in x8. Both should read x8 since I am in sli. This is confirmed by CPUz and GPUz. I also tried to run the render option in GPUz to see if it was just in a reduced PCIe power state and nothing changes (GPU1 3.0 x16 @ x1, GPU2 3.0 x16 @ x8)

Here's the rub, my scores in 3DMark 11 performance and Valley seem to be about right for this setup (both stock settings and slight OC - both GPUs and CPU). I am not sure if anyone else here has seen this issue before regarding any Z77 boards from ASUS.

Any insite would help since if I am actually missing some performance from this I would like to know.

Items I have tried to so far
- check CPU pins on mobo - ALL OK
- reseat GPUS (3x) - OK
- update latest chipset drivers
- reinstall video drivers
- clear CMOS
- revert to previous bios (same problem present)

System info
3770k (stock and 4.5Ghz)
MVF (bios 1903)
2x EVGA ACX SC 780s
rest of sys specs in sig


----------



## Ardalista

I've got the same board and CPU with bios version 1803.

my GPU's are only gtx580's in SLI but both are reporting x8 in the UEFI firmware


----------



## skruffs01

Thats what I thought it should report. I had both bios 1803 and 1903 show slot 1 @ x1, and slot 2 @ x8.


----------



## Ardalista

Have you tried to switch the cards over to see if the x1 moves when the card is moved?


----------



## skruffs01

That is my next step. I was holding off breaking down the loop to see if anyone had a similar issue. Seems like this might be the only option to verify mobo vs gpu.


----------



## Ardalista

before you do, have you applied any available firmware updates to the GPU's themselves?


----------



## Essenbe

I have the MVE and am only running 1 Card, but am having the same issue. I've tries the same things as you with no success. But, no matter what it says, the card is running at X16. Mine says I'm at X4. I ran tests and moved the card to slot 2. In slot 2 it says X16. I ran the same tests and got the same results. Again, like you I've done everything, flashed bios, changed drivers, reinstalled cpuz and Gpuz. Still the same. Bios reads it as X4, but the tests show X16. When this first started I was on bios 1707. I flashed it to 1802 the latest bios at the time. I just checked and there is a new bios 1903 released yesterday. I haven't tried that one yet. But, at least with mine, no matter what it says my card is running X16.


----------



## skruffs01

To be honest only updating the firmware, no. Updated drivers yes, but firmware no, could you explain a bit more on this? I will also look this up since I have never done this in the past.

I understand that NVflash is used to update the bios, example unlock voltage limits but for a card without these features, does EVGA or Nvidia release updated bios's (could be a stupid question







)


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I have the MVE and am only running 1 Card, but am having the same issue. I've tries the same things as you with no success. But, no matter what it says, the card is running at X16. Mine says I'm at X4. I ran tests and moved the card to slot 2. In slot 2 it says X16. I ran the same tests and got the same results. Again, like you I've done everything, flashed bios, changed drivers, reinstalled cpuz and Gpuz. Still the same. Bios reads it as X4, but the tests show X16. When this first started I was on bios 1707. I flashed it to 1802 the latest bios at the time. I just checked and there is a new bios 1903 released yesterday. I haven't tried that one yet. But, at least with mine, no matter what it says my card is running X16.


That's what I am trying to understand. My bench scores seem to be ok. But I want to make sure if I have a bad gpu or mobo that I change it out now before my window runs out.


----------



## Ardalista

yeah use nvflash you'd need to see what EVGA have available.. they used to release them to the general public but now I think you might need to ask them for the update specific to your card. I've updated mine personally and it's much the same as flashing your mobo bios from a dos prompt.

a year or so ago they had a lot of trouble with people grabbing the wrong firmware files and killing their cards, so this was a measure they took to reduce that, things may have changed since then but I'm sure I read about some of these new gpu's needing firmware updates, perhaps just google and see what you can reveal.

If you've not done so already take a peek a the evga forums too, and perhaps the gpu forums here.


----------



## skruffs01

I have been checking out both, along with the ROG asus forum for mobo information. I think you are right on the updated bios thing, I will look into a bit more but haven't heard of an "official" gpu bios release in a while.

Biggest issue for me is the performance while gaming. Currently I am running 5760x1200 with 2-780s and a 3770k @ 4.5Ghz, but I only see around 40fps in BF3. Other benches seem to be around 70fps with 1080 surround. I dont see how approx 10% more pixels can be a 40% reduction in FPS.

But my other 3DMark11 and Valley scores seem resonable.







Thanks for your input


----------



## Ardalista

I just had another thought, try forcing both pci-e lanes to gen 2, save and reboot and then check again and see what it's reporting.


----------



## Essenbe

I don't know about updating the card's bios, I've never done it. But, I just updated the motherboard bios and same issue. As far as what is going on, I have no clue. All I can tell you is I moved my 1 card to slot 2 where it said X16. I ran tests on slot 1 (X4) and slot 2 (X16) and both were exactly the same.


----------



## Ardalista

@skruffs01.. I can't be certain as your images were a little too small for me to read the number but it looks like you currently have both cards running bios version 80.10.36.00.80. dated 2013-05-14

I think I've found two newer versions for the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX

80.10.37.00.80 dated 2013-05-31

&

80.10.3A.00.80 dated 2013-07-02

It would seem the latter is the most recent, but you can always contact EVGA tech support to verify the correct version for your GPU model, you'd need to make note of the details on the sticker on the back of your gpu or the box the gpu came in to be exact.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> I just had another thought, try forcing both pci-e lanes to gen 2, save and reboot and then check again and see what it's reporting.


Tried this and tried to force to gen1, no difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I don't know about updating the card's bios, I've never done it. But, I just updated the motherboard bios and same issue. As far as what is going on, I have no clue. All I can tell you is I moved my 1 card to slot 2 where it said X16. I ran tests on slot 1 (X4) and slot 2 (X16) and both were exactly the same.


Intersesting. I will try this. If I need to break down my loop I will be testing each card separately to verify.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> @skruffs01.. I can't be certain as your images were a little too small for me to read the number but it looks like you currently have both cards running bios version 80.10.36.00.80. dated 2013-05-14
> 
> I think I've found two newer versions for the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX
> 
> 80.10.37.00.80 dated 2013-05-31
> 
> &
> 
> 80.10.3A.00.80 dated 2013-07-02
> 
> It would seem the latter is the most recent, but you can always contact EVGA tech support to verify the correct version for your GPU model, you'd need to make note of the details on the sticker on the back of your gpu or the box the gpu came in to be exact.


You are correct on the bios that I have (80.10.36.00.80). I can give this a shot before I break down my loop, but still makes me a bit nervous (a $650 brick is still a brick







)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Thats what I thought it should report. I had both bios 1803 and 1903 show slot 1 @ x1, and slot 2 @ x8.


If this is happening when card's are not under 3d load, it's normal.

Are you seeing it show 1x in the bios? Or in GPU-Z?

Edit: your benches are not that low for your setup... I would think if the card was truly running @ 1x (if thats even possible) you would be getting much much lower results.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If this is happening when card's are not under 3d load, it's normal.
> 
> Are you seeing it show 1x in the bios? Or in GPU-Z?
> 
> Edit: your benches are not that low for your setup... I would think if the card was truly running @ 1x (if thats even possible) you would be getting much much lower results.


Both, bios shows slot 1 as x1 native, and slot 2 as x8 native. CPUz shows x1 link width. GPUz shows GPU1 as PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x1 3.0 (both outside and inside of the render test)


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> You are correct on the bios that I have (80.10.36.00.80). I can give this a shot before I break down my loop, but still makes me a bit nervous (a $650 brick is still a brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Indeed it is, which is part of the reason I didn't provide links to the downlaods I found, I'd rather you be 100% certain it's the correct one before you flash anything. Wish you the best of luck getting to the bottom of the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If this is happening when card's are not under 3d load, it's normal.
> 
> Are you seeing it show 1x in the bios? Or in GPU-Z?
> 
> Edit: your benches are not that low for your setup... I would think if the card was truly running @ 1x (if thats even possible) you would be getting much much lower results.


He's getting it in both the bios and GPU-z

And if it's normal... any ideas why mine is showing x8 in the bios and gpu-z when there is no load on the gpu's?

example of my gpu-z

Card #1


Card #2


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's in the bios hw monitor/control section. You could also do it threw speed fan if you really wanted to.
> 
> Edit: It's in the asus bloatware control panel too. Best off setting it from bios though.


The following four items appear only when you set CPU Fan Profile to [Manual].

_CPU Upper Temperature [70]
Use the <+> and <-> keys to adjust the upper limit of the CPU temperature.
The values range from 20ºC to 75ºC.

CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
Use the <+> and <-> keys to adjust the maximum CPU fan duty cycle.
The values range from 20% to 100%. When the CPU temperature reaches theupper limit,
the CPU fan will operate at the maximum duty cycle.

CPU Lower Temperature [20]
Displays the lower limit of the CPU temperature.

CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle(%) [20]
Use the <+> and <-> keys to adjust the minimum CPU fan duty cycle.
The values range from 20% to 100%. When the CPU temperature is under40ºC,
the CPU fan will operate at the minimum duty cycle._

All I want to do is set my pump speed to 50% all the time.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> The following four items appear only when you set CPU Fan Profile to [Manual].
> 
> _CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> Use the <+> and <-> keys to adjust the upper limit of the CPU temperature.
> The values range from 20ºC to 75ºC.
> 
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
> Use the <+> and <-> keys to adjust the maximum CPU fan duty cycle.
> The values range from 20% to 100%. When the CPU temperature reaches theupper limit,
> the CPU fan will operate at the maximum duty cycle.
> 
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> Displays the lower limit of the CPU temperature.
> 
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle(%) [20]
> Use the <+> and <-> keys to adjust the minimum CPU fan duty cycle.
> The values range from 20% to 100%. When the CPU temperature is under40ºC,
> the CPU fan will operate at the minimum duty cycle._
> 
> All I want to do is set my pump speed to 50% all the time.


Set the minimum and maximum duty cycles to 50% this way the pump will have no room for movement.

This would only work if you have the PWM pump connected top either the CPU or CPU_opt headers on the board and will not take into account the temperatures.

This will affect both headers simultaneously, so if you have fans off one and the pump off the other you will force them both to run at 50%


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Indeed it is, which is part of the reason I didn't provide links to the downlaods I found, I'd rather you be 100% certain it's the correct one before you flash anything. Wish you the best of luck getting to the bottom of the issue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting it in both the bios and GPU-z
> 
> And if it's normal... any ideas why mine is showing x8 in the bios and gpu-z when there is no load on the gpu's?
> 
> example of my gpu-z
> 
> Card #1
> 
> 
> Card #2


TPU?







I wouldn't post the links either. I would hate to pick the wrong one for someone.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Indeed it is, which is part of the reason I didn't provide links to the downlaods I found, I'd rather you be 100% certain it's the correct one before you flash anything. Wish you the best of luck getting to the bottom of the issue.
> He's getting it in both the bios and GPU-z
> 
> And if it's normal... any ideas why mine is showing x8 in the bios and gpu-z when there is no load on the gpu's?
> 
> example of my gpu-z
> 
> Card #1
> 
> 
> Card #2


idk, good question... I often notice that one of my cards will drop down to 1x when it's not doing much... titans in sli.

I even posted about it once, and was told "it's normal"

but if it's remaining as such when in 3D it's an issue, though the 112 fps valley run isn't that far off for his hardware config/OC.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> TPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't post the links either. I would hate to pick the wrong one for someone.


That's the one. And that's exactly where I got the bios that is currently on my gpu's.







but I knew exactly what I was looking for as I had previously used the copy of the rom from evga direct, but after RMA'ing one of my cards for an unrelated issue I had to update the refurbished card they sent me to match the one I still had.


----------



## Essenbe

When this started, I called EVGA Tech Support. He had no idea why it was happening but said my card was running like it should based on benchmarks. He said nothing about a card bios update. I know he was right that the card is running as it should because I had previous benchmarks that showed the same scores it is getting now. Also, I believe GPUz shows the bios version of the cards. Mine say 3.0 X 16 @ X4 whether idle or under load. It shows the same in CPUz, GPUz and in Bios.

I Posted this when I noticed it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/3420#post_20788861


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> When this started, I called EVGA Tech Support. He had no idea why it was happening but said my card was running like it should based on benchmarks. He said nothing about a card bios update. I know he was right that the card is running as it should because I had previous benchmarks that showed the same scores it is getting now. Also, I believe GPUz shows the bios version of the cards. Mine say 3.0 X 16 @ X4 whether idle or under load. It shows the same in CPUz, GPUz and in Bios.
> 
> I Posted this when I noticed it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/3420#post_20788861


Ya I saw your post but at the time I had nothing to contribute...

I've been having a bite to eat and this is probably a bit random.. but other than the GPU's we are all using I'm trying to figure out what else could be different with our systems.

My random method of thinking has made me wonder what else could be intruding on your available pcie lanes.

Is one of you prepared or able to unplug your optical drive and see if that makes any difference. I only ask as I don't actually have one currently installed in my rig.

For my setup I only have 2 SSD's connected to the Intel SATA 6.0gb connectors (SATA6G_1 & _2) and a normal HDD attached to the Asmedia SATA 6.0gb connector (SATA6G_E3)

I do not use the 4 pin molex ez-connector, nor do I use the extra 4 pin connector near the fusion block so there's no 'extra' power being fed to my system or GPU's other than the standard 6+8 pin connectors, and 8 pin cpu connector.

I do not have anything else conencted to any of the other PCIe slots on my rig either.

again I know it's a long shot but worth a try I think.

Post up if you give it a shot to let us know how you get on.


----------



## Essenbe

I'm pretty much set up like you. I don't have a DVD installed and no other pcie cards. I only have the 8 pin ATX installed right now until my PSU is returned from RMA. Just a guess is that it's a bios bug. The Maximus, had one for quite a while. I'm not sure about the other Asus models. It took them several months to be able to reproduce it so it could be fixed. This may very well be another one. It is just a wrong reading, I think. My card is running X16. Just everything is reading it X4. I know that from previous benchmarks and ones I did when I switched pcie slots and it read X16. All 3 ways it came up with the same scores basically. My previous Heaven benchmarks run on extreme and the ones on the 2 different pcie slots had less that 20 points between them. Something is just causing a bad reading, I believe. I have 2 SSds on the Intel 6Gb/s ports and hard drives on the ASMedia ports. No extra power plugs in the board for extra pcie power. So, I'm pretty much set up the way I understood you are.


----------



## Ardalista

Yeah sounds like you are setup the same way as me. and you are probably right in that it's a bug, tho I have read of others getting the same type of thing on different brands of motherboards, chipsets and even those cheap AMD gpu's that the fangirls enjoy so much which kinda throws a spanner in the works.

I'll just enjoy my abnormal corretly reporting system and see what people can come up with down the line


----------



## InCoGnIt0

I think to save electricity and to keep the temps down a bit, it will run at 1.0 or 2.0 then when you put a load on the card(s) it will go to 3.0 16x or 3.0 8x


----------



## ripsaw

Just thought I'd chime in with my setup, gtx 580 and 260 for physx both running at x8, slots 1 and 4 respectively....


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I thought I would ask here before starting a new thread. I have a MVF mobo with 2 way sli 780s. In the bios I am reading the GPU in slot one (top) as running at x1 bus width and GPU in slot two in x8. Both should read x8 since I am in sli. This is confirmed by CPUz and GPUz. I also tried to run the render option in GPUz to see if it was just in a reduced PCIe power state and nothing changes (GPU1 3.0 x16 @ x1, GPU2 3.0 x16 @ x8)


I think you are right your scores are about right for your system actually I ran my pc for the first time ever on stock clocks seriously I find myself unable to bring myself to run stock even for a first ever initial boot.
Stock results

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7179188
OC results

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7155538

I have had this before but I never actually checked if it was simply a wrong reported speed in bios
I tried everything to get it running x16 with 1 card only it would only run x8 reported in bios
I changed bios reseated card but still was reporting x8 until I removed the Bios Battery for 1/2 hour then bios reported correctly @x16
this was suggested to me by the computer store I was almost about to RMA because I thought it had a faulty PCIe lane

I know this is possible for a gpu to work @x1
http://www.overclock.net/t/448079/universal-x1-pcie-adapter/0_20
sometimes I know another sign for a incorrectly seated GPU is a long post time or sometimes it will hunt before finally posting.


----------



## sangimpur

Been doing a lot of research but seem to be looking for a needle in a field of haystacks hence my post to the pros here. I've been narrowing it down for a week now. After reading pages and pages of forums, articles and spending some time reviewing on Sony's website (196 articles!?) and quality chat time with their support here's what I have.

My Maximus V spdif optical output isn't producing sound

I believe the mobo is outputting audio signal through the spdif optical output and here is why:

The TOSLink cable emits light when there is an active app sending out sound
The mobo's analog audio IS functional (I get sound when connecting a RCA cable from the mobo to the amp)
All muting has been turned off (all the forums ask this question - good thing to check)
Realplayer default set to optical output and has latest drivers (mobo bios also up to date = 1802)
Have HDMI output from GPU (NVIDIA GTX 770) to monitor
GPU audio is turned off
The amplifier is a Sony STRDAE5ES, has 4 optical inputs, none produce sound
The amp is set to receive optical input only (though all other settings have been tried)

I'd like to test the amp to see if it will take an optical signal from another source but don't have any other devices that have optical output

Soooo... I believe I am down to two issues:

The mobo outputs a signal that is not standard Dolby digital so the amp cannot decode. I caught a conversation on this thread where someone talked about this but can't identify the file they referenced in the reply. The amp is capable of Dolby Digital 7.1 surround and DTS in which case either adding a missing RealPlayer CODEC will resolve it or I have to buy a sound card. I'd be happy enough with onboard sound though since I'm not a nudge about perfect 7.1. Since the mobo has an optical output I'd like to verify it actually works or not.

OR

The amp simply is not capable of translating the signal at which point a sound card would be a waste of cash. The amp appears to pre-date the spdif standard (purchased in the early 90's) but has reliably produced dolby digital surround from a variety of formats and Sony's IEC 958 standard for the amp is the basis for spdif. Audio sites report the amp does take input from various and current spdif optical sources

Sure I could go analog and get sound but prefer optical to the amp for quality and cabling purposes (several thick cables vs. 1 thin one stretching 35 ft across the room is easier to hide (currently using a 6 foot test cable to eliminate distance as an issue)

Equally it would be dumb if optical actually does work but am not smart enough to know what software is missing or what settings are needed.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangimpur*
> 
> Been doing a lot of research but seem to be looking for a needle in a field of haystacks hence my post to the pros here. I've been narrowing it down for a week now. After reading pages and pages of forums, articles and spending some time reviewing on Sony's website (196 articles!?) and quality chat time with their support here's what I have.
> 
> My Maximus V spdif optical output isn't producing sound
> 
> I believe the mobo is outputting audio signal through the spdif optical output and here is why:
> 
> *The TOSLink cable emits light when there is an active app sending out sound*
> The mobo's analog audio IS functional (I get sound when connecting a RCA cable from the mobo to the amp)
> All muting has been turned off (all the forums ask this question - good thing to check)
> Realplayer default set to optical output and has latest drivers (mobo bios also up to date = 1802)
> Have HDMI output from GPU (NVIDIA GTX 770) to monitor
> GPU audio is turned off
> The amplifier is a Sony STRDAE5ES, has 4 optical inputs, none produce sound
> The amp is set to receive optical input only (though all other settings have been tried)
> 
> I'd like to test the amp to see if it will take an optical signal from another source but don't have any other devices that have optical output
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


Since the output is emitting light I suspect this indicates it's working. At this point I would suggest testing your Sony amp/receiver with another optical output device or testing the motherboard with another optival input device. Maybe borrow one from a friend or co-worker etc.
Also I believe that the latest BIOS is currently 1803, (US variant) but I highly doubt it's causing the issue


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangimpur*
> 
> Been doing a lot of research but seem to be looking for a needle in a field of haystacks hence my post to the pros here. I've been narrowing it down for a week now. After reading pages and pages of forums, articles and spending some time reviewing on Sony's website (196 articles!?) and quality chat time with their support here's what I have.
> 
> My Maximus V spdif optical output isn't producing sound
> 
> I believe the mobo is outputting audio signal through the spdif optical output and here is why:
> 
> The TOSLink cable emits light when there is an active app sending out sound
> The mobo's analog audio IS functional (I get sound when connecting a RCA cable from the mobo to the amp)
> All muting has been turned off (all the forums ask this question - good thing to check)
> Realplayer default set to optical output and has latest drivers (mobo bios also up to date = 1802)
> Have HDMI output from GPU (NVIDIA GTX 770) to monitor
> GPU audio is turned off
> The amplifier is a Sony STRDAE5ES, has 4 optical inputs, none produce sound
> The amp is set to receive optical input only (though all other settings have been tried)
> 
> I'd like to test the amp to see if it will take an optical signal from another source but don't have any other devices that have optical output
> 
> Soooo... I believe I am down to two issues:
> 
> The mobo outputs a signal that is not standard Dolby digital so the amp cannot decode. I caught a conversation on this thread where someone talked about this but can't identify the file they referenced in the reply. The amp is capable of Dolby Digital 7.1 surround and DTS in which case either adding a missing RealPlayer CODEC will resolve it or I have to buy a sound card. I'd be happy enough with onboard sound though since I'm not a nudge about perfect 7.1. Since the mobo has an optical output I'd like to verify it actually works or not.
> 
> OR
> 
> The amp simply is not capable of translating the signal at which point a sound card would be a waste of cash. The amp appears to pre-date the spdif standard (purchased in the early 90's) but has reliably produced dolby digital surround from a variety of formats and Sony's IEC 958 standard for the amp is the basis for spdif. Audio sites report the amp does take input from various and current spdif optical sources
> 
> Sure I could go analog and get sound but prefer optical to the amp for quality and cabling purposes (several thick cables vs. 1 thin one stretching 35 ft across the room is easier to hide (currently using a 6 foot test cable to eliminate distance as an issue)
> 
> Equally it would be dumb if optical actually does work but am not smart enough to know what software is missing or what settings are needed.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


Here's some things you might want to look at, as you haven't already ruled them out in your brief above...

Just double check you have connected to the output spdif socket (closest to the network jack and not the input socket closest to the 3.5mm audio headers)

next..

Under playback devices check the properties of your digital audio (S/PDIF)
Select the Supported Formats Tab
Select the Encoded Formats that your receiver is capable of supporting. (dts and dolby - deselect Microsoft WMA Pro Audio)
Select the Sample Rates that your receiver is capable of supporting (32.0 kHz, 44.1 kHz, 48.0 kHz , 96.00 kHz, deselect 88.2 kHz & 192.0 kHz)
click the test button and see if you get any sound.


----------



## sangimpur

Ohhh... Ohhh.. Something new to try! First, thanks so much for the very quick feedback. First new things I've read in days on this subject and hopefully on the way to the solution.

First to Buehlar - Good suggestion, I'll reach out and see if I can borrow something to test the suspect hardware if I can't get Ardalistas counsel to work. Just want to avoid throwing money at the problem until it's solved.

For Ardalista, my new kiwi friend - I've checked the input vs output spdif but a good point as I had made that mistake early on necessitating a retest of all the various options. Also quite right observation that I haven't ruled out your suggestions

Your playback devices settings solution seems like it might be the issue. I haven't touched this as yet. It may very well have the wrong setting for WMA Pro Audio and sample rates. Mebbe too excited at having something new to try but while I recall having seen "Playback Devices" somewhere I don't know where it is at the moment. I've checked device manager and ASUS/ROG's High Definition Audio app (Realplayer) and don't see these options. Where might I find "Playback Devices"?


----------



## Ardalista

Right click on your audio icon in the system tray


----------



## sangimpur

Found it. Thanks so much. Tested several combos that haven't worked yet but think the solution is buried in this box or a lead to the problem. And now the tests.....

Opened Playback devices and the Supported Formats tab. See the encoded formats selections (and notice the MS WMA Pro Audio button is not selected). DTS and Dolby Digital Is. Also 48hz is the selected sample rate. Both test buttons are grayed out and can't be used. Plunge ahead and test several selection buttons (except 192khz) and the test buttons stay grayed out.

The General tab confirms I'm working with "Rear Panel Optical Jack".

Verify muting is off in the levels tab (and on the amp) then jump to enhancements tab. Environment and Equalizer are selected. Add "Virtual Surround" to the party. Later return it to its former state and test all choices again

Over to the Advanced tab. Under 'default format', test button works. Test all the selections except 192 khz. No sound but see the meter levels jumping around on the "Sound" dialogue box regardless of which one is tested. It wants to be heard!

Back to sample rates. Try 44.1, 48.0 and 96 separately and all together. Test box still grayed out. Test on advanced tab with the six selections available 44.1, 48 and 96 khz, 16bit and 24 bit respectively. Nada.

During the process, get a pop up box warning that another application is using this and continuing will end that application. Just doesn't say what it is. Back off and test numerous combinations with no result. Jump off the cliff and allow the test that cuts off the application to continue. Test the combos again. No change but no more warning popups

Look at Task Manager and nothing jumps off the page to suggest something else is controlling sound other than Realplayer.

Recheck Nvidia control panel and ensure "HDMI" is turned off on "Setup digital audio" screen (only using HDMI input at the moment)

Test all again with only Dolby Digital Only and only DTS. No change

Test Buttons still grayed out (though works on Advanced tab). The only other grayed out button is the "Restore Defaults' button. If something is interfering it may be affecting the supported formats test buttons as well? MMmmm.


----------



## Ardalista

Hmm... About the only other thing I could think of is to remove the sound device and uninstall the drivers.

Fetch the latest drivers from the asus site, reinstall and try again.

have you attempted any other software that would use the spdif port such as vlc player (you'd need to enable advanced settings goto audio and toggle the option to enable spdif output)

Also was the spdif output actually set as the default audio device? (right click spdif and set default)

another random idea... you could try and do a loopback test with the spdif cable... by connecting the amp end to the input on the board.. then playback an audio file via spdif while trying to capture on the input, and then after all of that testing change to an output you have confirmed as working to play back what was captured?

I'm about to head to sleep for work tonight so best of luck with those suggestions, I'll check back later tonight to see if any of them worked for you.


----------



## Buehlar

You can always uninstall - reboot - reinstall the realtek driver, this will ensure that everything is reset to defaults.

EDIT:
Ardalista beat me to it LOL


----------



## sdmf74

I was wondering if anyone has flashed bios 1903 and if there any significant changes worth noting??


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If this is happening when card's are not under 3d load, it's normal.
> 
> Are you seeing it show 1x in the bios? Or in GPU-Z?
> 
> Edit: your benches are not that low for your setup... I would think if the card was truly running @ 1x (if thats even possible) you would be getting much much lower results.


Thats what I am also thinking. But it is still something that I want to fix "if possible". In the Nvidia surround thread i asked for some BF3 surround FPS comparisons with 2 way sli with 780s. I think wermad has a very similar setup as mine CPU, GPU and OCs along with the screen res so this would be another data point. This weekend I will break down my loop and start swapping out the cards to see if I can determine mobo vs. GPU. And for some extra insurance picked up a "spare" MVF board


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Thats what I am also thinking. But it is still something that I want to fix "if possible". In the Nvidia surround thread i asked for some BF3 surround FPS comparisons with 2 way sli with 780s. I think wermad has a very similar setup as mine CPU, GPU and OCs along with the screen res so this would be another data point. This weekend I will break down my loop and start swapping out the cards to see if I can determine mobo vs. GPU. And for some extra insurance picked up a "spare" MVF board


Did you remove the Bios battery?


----------



## sangimpur

Thanks for hanging in there. Apparently my head beat yours to the pillow though







. Looks like good suggestions there, particularly like the creative loopback test idea. I must complete my prayers and ablutions to the coffee goddess first however (a couple of bowls should do it - she is a vengeful goddess when not appeased). I'll give the delete/reinstall/loopback path a shot and let you know what happens. Thanks, be back shortly


----------



## sangimpur

Alrighty then. Looks like the amp is the issue.

Tried the loopback idea (plugged the amp end of the TOSlink cable back to the optical input on the motherboard). Wanted to give it a shot before messing with the drivers. Clicked the test button on the advanced tab for all three frequencies (44.1khz, 48khz, and 96khz) at both 16 bit and 24bit. Transferred the WMA file to my other PC and played the file. Lo and behold all 6 successfully passed the test.

Now to find someone as familiar with the amp as you are with the motherboard. Good news is I've come to find out that this amp is a treasured component in the audiophile world and there's a market out there bidding the little devils up in price. Not that I'll let it go but I do need to find out if the optical inputs are defective and if it can be repaired. Hopefully it's just a setting on the amp I've missed. At worst, I'll convert to signal to coax or analog at the business end of the cable or just go with analog wiring.

So I haven't reached the goal but forward progress has been made with your help. The build looks like it was successful in that everything works as designed. Hooray for that!

Purpose of the build is to first, having a rocking gaming system, but equally to learn new stuff. Sound issues weren't on the agenda (more so overclocking and the attendant challenges) but learned something new anyway and that makes it a good day Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## Ardalista

Hey great to hear that you've been able to cross the board off the list of issues,

Regarding the AMP, have you cycled through all of the available input modes?

On my home theatre system my spdif input is accessed via input mode of TV

On the other amp in my lounge it's via Game.

I understand that amp has multiple spdif inputs so unless the input selector is pointing to the right one it could contribute to the issues you are facing.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Did you remove the Bios battery?


Yes, I pulled it and waited about 5 minutes then rebooted. No difference. I could try a bit longer.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Yes, I pulled it and waited about 5 minutes then rebooted. No difference. I could try a bit longer.


Did you also remove the power cable from the PSU at the same time?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangimpur*
> 
> Alrighty then. Looks like the amp is the issue.
> 
> Tried the loopback idea (plugged the amp end of the TOSlink cable back to the optical input on the motherboard). Wanted to give it a shot before messing with the drivers. Clicked the test button on the advanced tab for all three frequencies (44.1khz, 48khz, and 96khz) at both 16 bit and 24bit. Transferred the WMA file to my other PC and played the file. Lo and behold all 6 successfully passed the test.
> 
> Now to find someone as familiar with the amp as you are with the motherboard. Good news is I've come to find out that this amp is a treasured component in the audiophile world and there's a market out there bidding the little devils up in price. Not that I'll let it go but I do need to find out if the optical inputs are defective and if it can be repaired. Hopefully it's just a setting on the amp I've missed. At worst, I'll convert to signal to coax or analog at the business end of the cable or just go with analog wiring.
> 
> So I haven't reached the goal but forward progress has been made with your help. The build looks like it was successful in that everything works as designed. Hooray for that!
> 
> Purpose of the build is to first, having a rocking gaming system, but equally to learn new stuff. Sound issues weren't on the agenda (more so overclocking and the attendant challenges) but learned something new anyway and that makes it a good day Thanks so much for the advice.


On my receivers there is a button on the front panel that selects between digital and analog and one time it got bumped and I had no sound. Same as your situation, I could see it was outputting sound to the receiver. Took me forever to realize it was just that stupid little button holding it all back.

Also, on my receivers you can assign the various inputs however you want(so you could use hdmi 1 input for video but optical 3 input for audio on the video 1 selection for instance)but with yours being an older model, I doubt that is the issue.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Did you also remove the power cable from the PSU at the same time?


Unfortunately, yes. new mobo is here. I will start to take apart the rig tomorrow.


----------



## sangimpur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Hey great to hear that you've been able to cross the board off the list of issues,
> 
> Regarding the AMP, have you cycled through all of the available input modes?
> 
> On my home theatre system my spdif input is accessed via input mode of TV
> 
> On the other amp in my lounge it's via Game.
> 
> I understand that amp has multiple spdif inputs so unless the input selector is pointing to the right one it could contribute to the issues you are facing.


Well, not including the 10 audio input selections (nevermind the video inputs) there are 6 digital inputs:

Optical
CD/SACD
MD/DAT
TV/SAT
LD/DVD

Coax
CD/SACD
MD/DAT

Plus one MD/DAT output

Each of these have 5 input options, 2 of which are digital (optical only and coax only). The others are varieties of analog (2ch etc).

My other computer is pumping audio through analog to the amp via the CD/SACD analog input. I've tried all 4 but have settled on LD/DVD as the one with the most potential to work.

There are about 30+ sound fields (including gaming) unless you want to make your own custom version which the amp allows (if I can't decide among 30+ sound fields I have issues unrelated to my hardware







)

I've tested the mobo optical output to each of the 4 optical inputs AND their 5 options (and busted the door/cover for TV/SAT optical input in the process - poor thing, it was never asked to work before) finally locking them to "optical input only". I also tested the analog input choices from my other PC and it dutifully stops making sound only when digital inputs are selected. After testing 20 different options no noise from the working speakers

There is also an audio splitter which splits video/audio sources (like your inputs on the home theatre system). I'm not using it for video inputs but tested just for the halibut anyway. No go.

Less optimistic, but still hopeful. I'll run it to ground until I know what the cause is, part of the objective is understanding


----------



## sangimpur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> On my receivers there is a button on the front panel that selects between digital and analog and one time it got bumped and I had no sound. Same as your situation, I could see it was outputting sound to the receiver. Took me forever to realize it was just that stupid little button holding it all back.
> 
> Also, on my receivers you can assign the various inputs however you want(so you could use hdmi 1 input for video but optical 3 input for audio on the video 1 selection for instance)but with yours being an older model, I doubt that is the issue.


Thanks for jumping in gdubc, I can use all the help I can get and this site seems to be the only one willing to lend a hand.

There are a few buttons on the front of the unit, and the principal one's I've been focused on are input mode and audio split. Still there is one interesting one called "auto decode" (the rest are instant switches to various sound fields) that I'll give another shot. Mostly though they're idiot buttons. Hopefully one of them has my name on it


----------



## stickg1

Anyone have issues with the Bluetooth on MVF combo card? Mine decides not to work sometimes. It will disappear for days at a time. Can't even find a trace of it in Device Manager. Then one day it's back and fully functional.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Anyone have issues with the Bluetooth on MVF combo card? Mine decides not to work sometimes. It will disappear for days at a time. Can't even find a trace of it in Device Manager. Then one day it's back and fully functional.


Did you use the little "L" bracket and screw the combo card to the MB? If so, remove the bracket from the combo card completely and just plug the card into the motherboard. This has documented as causing issues with some ROG boards, specifically the MVF.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Did you use the little "L" bracket and screw the combo card to the MB? If so, remove the bracket from the combo card completely and just plug the card into the motherboard. This has documented as causing issues with some ROG boards, specifically the MVF.


As a matter of fact I did. I will try that, unfortunately it means a complete tear down of my water loop so I can get the motherboard out and access that screw.

Maybe sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> As a matter of fact I did. I will try that, unfortunately it means a complete tear down of my water loop so I can get the motherboard out and access that screw.
> 
> Maybe sometime in the next few weeks.


Yea that sucks, sweet rig you have there BTW








Mine wouldn't even POST boot (most common reported symptom) with the bracket installed. I also had to tear down also just to remove it but luckily my build wasn't close to complete at the time.

Post back and let us know how it works out when you get around to it. Good luck


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has flashed bios 1903 and if there any significant changes worth noting??


Flashed 1903 and didnt notice any significant differences, was kinda hopin for some new features. I got all my oc's punched in and testing, All seems stable so far. At least we know Asus still has
someone working Z77


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Unfortunately, yes. new mobo is here. I will start to take apart the rig tomorrow.


Bugger it worked for me I was so sure it was going to for you. 5 mins should be long enough but no harm in trying longer.
I had a look at you rig it is looking sick









I waited 4 weeks before ripping off the GPU coolers to ensure that I had thoroughly checked everything before voiding warranties

I will say I noticed using the CMOS if you don't hold it in long enough when you go back into bios the sub settings,caused the non post can be still active ie the VGA tweaking and tertiary ram timings

I have also installed 1903 In hope that the Hotwire issue had been fixed still no more than 1.35v available for GPU


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Bugger it worked for me I was so sure it was going to for you. 5 mins should be long enough but no harm in trying longer.
> I had a look at you rig it is looking sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited 4 weeks before ripping off the GPU coolers to ensure that I had thoroughly checked everything before voiding warranties
> 
> I will say I noticed using the CMOS if you don't hold it in long enough when you go back into bios the sub settings,caused the non post can be still active ie the VGA tweaking and tertiary ram timings
> 
> I have also installed 1903 In hope that the Hotwire issue had been fixed still no more than 1.35v available for GPU


Thanks! A lot of work but well worth it. I benched everything before putting on the blocks but missed this one point. My 3DMark11 seemed right but my Firestrike score is about 1/2 (9k currently with 2 way 780 SLI). Not sure why.

I have the new board and will start swapping out parts to see if the issue follows the board or cards.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Thanks! A lot of work but well worth it. I benched everything before putting on the blocks but missed this one point. My 3DMark11 seemed right but my Firestrike score is about 1/2 (9k currently with 2 way 780 SLI). Not sure why.
> 
> I have the new board and will start swapping out parts to see if the issue follows the board or cards.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20

Good for comparison IMO your scores are lower end of the scale but I am sure you will get that sorted with full PCI bandwidth
I hope you don't push me out of the top 30







its hard competing with the big boys 780s and titans but I can say I have beaten all of the 7970s submissions










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/861192

I am hoping to crack 14k for that but it favors ATI majorly because of the ATI Tessellation advantage


----------



## cloppy007

The MVG manual says that the CPU_FAN headers can deliver up to 1A. What about the others? Can it deliver a higher peak during boot? I'd like to use 3 GT AP15, their nominal consumption is pretty low (1W) but they need more to start up.


----------



## feznz

AxV=W
so 1x12=12W

Model Number:
D1225C12B5AP-15
Fan Speed:
1850 RPM
Noise:
28dBA
Airflow:
1.65 m³/h
58.3CFM
Rated Voltage:
DC12V
Rated Current:
0.083A

0,249A x 12 = 2.988W

you will be fine


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> AxV=W
> so 1x12=12W
> 
> Model Number:
> D1225C12B5AP-15
> Fan Speed:
> 1850 RPM
> Noise:
> 28dBA
> Airflow:
> 1.65 m³/h
> 58.3CFM
> Rated Voltage:
> DC12V
> Rated Current:
> 0.083A
> 
> 0,249A x 12 = 2.988W
> 
> you will be fine


I already know they'll be fine for the CPU_FAN header, but that's not the one I'll use. And startup voltage is around 0.3A, for each fan, so it gets close to 1A.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I already know they'll be fine for the CPU_FAN header, but that's not the one I'll use. And startup voltage is around 0.3A, for each fan, so it gets close to 1A.


I vaguely remember this discussion a while ago it is somewhere in the post answer lies in pages 100-150
that someone asked Asus support, their response they are headers all rated the same.
besides you a talking peak startup that is a milli second draw but continuous is going to be .3A


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I vaguely remember this discussion a while ago it is somewhere in the post answer lies in pages 100-150
> that someone asked Asus support, their response they are headers all rated the same.
> besides you a talking peak startup that is a milli second draw but continuous is going to be .3A


The closest one I've been able to find is this one.


----------



## feznz

To be honest I know you will be ok there you have plenty of head room. But there was another discussion about PWM headers as well since you don't have PWM fans it won't concern you.
I am assuming that you are wanting fan speed control personally @ 28db I would just run them full speed off a molex supplied with those fans so much easier in cable management


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> To be honest I know you will be ok there you have plenty of head room. But there was another discussion about PWM headers as well since you don't have PWM fans it won't concern you.
> I am assuming that you are wanting fan speed control personally @ 28db I would just run them full speed off a molex supplied with those fans so much easier in cable management


I'm controlling 3 of them using an FC5v2, running at 1300rpm. I wanted to dynamically change to full speed when there is load. I think it's working as I want, although I can only get them down to 1200rpm, the MB won't allow a duty cycle lower than 60%. I could use speedfan, but I don't like programs in the background.

Regarding PWM, I already know this bastards use PWM headers but the CHA_FAN headers don't supply PWM signal, at least on the Gene and Formula.

By the way, the motherboard doesn't even beep if there's no CPU_FAN after booting. Can this be enabled?


----------



## feznz

that's unusual it should prompt a low CPU fan speed warning and prompt you into the Bios you need to double check you haven't set to ignore.
and you will need to buy a speaker for the beep it seems now it used to come with the motherboard and also with the case now no one seems to supply them I had to buy one in the end


----------



## Maximus Knight

hai hai! may i be added? =)


----------



## gdubc

Hey cloppy, did you check out the bio controls?
Also, both my deluxe z77 and mvf boards have speakers, I didn't add anything and they do the post beep.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> that's unusual it should prompt a low CPU fan speed warning and prompt you into the Bios you need to double check you haven't set to ignore.
> and you will need to buy a speaker for the beep it seems now it used to come with the motherboard and also with the case now no one seems to supply them I had to buy one in the end


Motherboards started to integrate them circa 2001, but they don't do that anymore








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Hey cloppy, did you check out the bio controls?
> Also, both my deluxe z77 and mvf boards have speakers, I didn't add anything and they do the post beep.


I haven't checked the controls yet (will reboot later), but I have the speaker plugged and does beep when POSTing.


----------



## cloppy007

There's nothing in the BIOS setup. The low rpm warning is on, but it seems to affect only POST.


----------



## feznz

Ok after post and in OS you have to monitor at a software level so you will have to install AI Suite to have Alarm warnings from Fan speed to CPU voltage warnings


----------



## stickg1

Im sure this has been asked before, I used the search on the thread and couldn't find it though..

What are the locations of these sensors?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Im sure this has been asked before, I used the search on the thread and couldn't find it though..
> 
> What are the locations of these sensors?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


using AI Suite..?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> using AI Suite..?


I have AI Suite, I don't use it much. It looks like SYSTIN is Motherboard. Any idea where on the motherboard? Is it VRMs or anything?


----------



## malmental

not sure about that but I was wondering if you were using AI Suite when you took that screenie.?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure about that but I was wondering if you were using AI Suite when you took that screenie.?


No thats just HWMonitor


----------



## cloppy007

I think it's the 3-5 temperature ports


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20
> 
> Good for comparison IMO your scores are lower end of the scale but I am sure you will get that sorted with full PCI bandwidth
> I hope you don't push me out of the top 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its hard competing with the big boys 780s and titans but I can say I have beaten all of the 7970s submissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/861192
> 
> I am hoping to crack 14k for that but it favors ATI majorly because of the ATI Tessellation advantage


I wanted to follow up with with my results (potential mobo or GPU problem). Looks like I had a bad mobo a with a defect PCIe slot 1. Tried all combinations of card/s and (bios, GPUz, CPUz) all read x1 bandwith speed on slot 1 on the old mobo. Swapped the mobo and now I see x8/x8 with two cards and x16 with one card.

Same mobo bios, GPU drivers. Only swapped out mobo.

*Background (3770k, 2 way 780 SLI)*
- 3DMark11, Valley scores looked reasonable with old mobo
- Firestrike and Cloud gate were about 40% below the avg for this setup. Also FPS results on Metro, BF3, Crysis3 (5760x1200 resolution) were around 40% less than avg benchmarks

Old Firestrike score with OC GPU and CPU - old mobo


New Firestrike score with no OC (stock clocks GPU, CPU) - new mobo


BTW - nice 770 SLI score







(hopefully a little OC on my GPU/CPU) will get me over 14k.


----------



## gdubc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> I wanted to follow up with with my results (potential mobo or GPU problem). Looks like I had a bad mobo a with a defect PCIe slot 1. Tried all combinations of card/s and (bios, GPUz, CPUz) all read x1 bandwith speed on slot 1 on the old mobo. Swapped the mobo and now I see x8/x8 with two cards and x16 with one card.
> 
> Same mobo bios, GPU drivers. Only swapped out mobo.
> 
> *Background (3770k, 2 way 780 SLI)*
> - 3DMark11, Valley scores looked reasonable with old mobo
> - Firestrike and Cloud gate were about 40% below the avg for this setup. Also FPS results on Metro, BF3, Crysis3 (5760x1200 resolution) were around 40% less than avg benchmarks
> 
> Old Firestrike score with OC GPU and CPU - old mobo
> 
> 
> New Firestrike score with no OC (stock clocks GPU, CPU) - new mobo
> 
> 
> BTW - nice 770 SLI score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hopefully a little OC on my GPU/CPU) will get me over 14k.





Sorry you had to go through the rma but good to see your issue is now resolved!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> I wanted to follow up with with my results (potential mobo or GPU problem). Looks like I had a bad mobo a with a defect PCIe slot 1. Tried all combinations of card/s and (bios, GPUz, CPUz) all read x1 bandwith speed on slot 1 on the old mobo. Swapped the mobo and now I see x8/x8 with two cards and x16 with one card.
> 
> Same mobo bios, GPU drivers. Only swapped out mobo.
> 
> BTW - nice 770 SLI score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hopefully a little OC on my GPU/CPU) will get me over 14k.


Thanks
Good to see you got it sorted








And stop being modest you are going to smash 15K


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> [quote name="feznz" url="/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/3480_40#post_20833657"]http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20Good for comparison IMO your scores are lower end of the scale but I am sure you will get that sorted with full PCI bandwidth I hope you don't push me out of the top 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its hard competing with the big boys 780s and titans but I can say I have beaten all of the 7970s submissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/861192I[/URL] am hoping to crack 14k for that but it favors ATI majorly because of the ATI Tessellation advantage


I wanted to follow up with with my results (potential mobo or GPU problem). Looks like I had a bad mobo a with a defect PCIe slot 1. Tried all combinations of card/s and (bios, GPUz, CPUz) all read x1 bandwith speed on slot 1 on the old mobo. Swapped the mobo and now I see x8/x8 with two cards and x16 with one card. Same mobo bios, GPU drivers. Only swapped out mobo. *Background (3770k, 2 way 780 SLI)*- 3DMark11, Valley scores looked reasonable with old mobo- Firestrike and Cloud gate were about 40% below the avg for this setup. Also FPS results on Metro, BF3, Crysis3 (5760x1200 resolution) were around 40% less than avg benchmarksOld Firestrike score with OC GPU and CPU - old mobo







New[/URL] Firestrike score with no OC (stock clocks GPU, CPU) - new mobo







BTW[/URL] - nice 770 SLI score :thumb: (hopefully a little OC on my GPU/CPU) will get me over 14k.[/QUOTE]

Great that you got it resolved. I guess it will give the others experiencing this problem something to consider

:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Great that you got it resolved. I guess it will give the others experiencing this problem something to consider
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


That's what I hope. Couldn't find any info regarding this type of problem on OCN or Asus ROG forum. The main part is that it took me 3DMark11, Valley, and 3DMark to find this issue. Some benches looked good others not. For me it looked like Firestrike was the comparison bench that really showed a performance hit.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

is there anyway to use the display port on my mve to power a small monitor for temps/graphs etc. while running sli nvidia cards?

I don't want to tie up 1 whole GPU just for some temp monitoring.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> is there anyway to use the display port on my mve to power a small monitor for temps/graphs etc. while running sli nvidia cards?
> 
> I don't want to tie up 1 whole GPU just for some temp monitoring.


I don't think so, it's either discrete or onboard graphics, enabling one disables the other. I wish to be proven wrong though as tthis would be a great feature







Anyone?
EDIT
I forget that our boards support Lucid MVP....so yea...








Kinda buggy from my experience though.
Lucidlogix


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I don't think so, it's either discrete or onboard graphics, enabling one disables the other. I wish to be proven wrong though as tthis would be a great feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> EDIT
> I forget that our boards support Lucid MVP....so yea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda buggy from my experience though.
> Lucidlogix


same experience when I tried I one or the other automatically disabled with SLI and no Lucid
But with a single GPU is possible and Lucid is supported with single GPU only


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> same experience when I tried I one or the other automatically disabled with SLI and no Lucid
> But with a single GPU is possible and Lucid is supported with single GPU only


Yea, it sux that we can't just disable the 2nd GPU and enable the iGPU for Lucid.
In short...
Enabled SLI or xFire + iGPU/Lucid =







no play
Disabling xFire or SLI + Lucid =







no play
Physically removing 2nd GPU + Lucid = play...but...







what's the point in doing that?

I would love to see this supported so we can monitor hardware via 4th display whilst gaming in Eyefinity. (with xFire/SLI enabled)
For now I'll just keep using EVGA PrecisionX and HWinfo with OSD overlay.


----------



## feznz

I just wondering if anyone has had a chance to test bios 1802 and 1903 I have actually reverted back to 1707 bios.
I had trouble with my CPU overheating so I just downclocked it to 4.5Ghz to keep temps in check.
After a delid I was now topping 79*C before I was hitting 95*C @ 4.8Ghz but I couldn't get it stable no matter how much more voltage I threw at it.
I just wondering if anyone else has found same setting stable with 1707 unstable with 1802, 1903 with maximum OC and applying extra voltage.


----------



## fido

am stable at 4.6Ghz didn't delid yet but with H100 only push that 4.6ghz max reach 80c' so maybe am lucky with the chip but I think can push it to 4.7ghz without delid yet with push pull H100 also check the latest Bios 1903 , for am using 1802 but you got the extreme so not the same I guess but almost the same setup I have lol btw what is the ram speed at coz i am at 1333mhz I got crappy ram going to buy another later on maybe also upgrade to Swiftech H320 add 2nd radiator 240 at front of the Haf x and cool the mobo + cpu I believe without Delid can reach that time max 4.8ghz and with delid maybe 5ghz if lucky


----------



## cloppy007

How many pwm headers, besides CPU and CPU_OPT does the Gene have? I recall controlling voltage fans on one of them, but can't recall the others.


----------



## skupples

Normally CPU_Header is the only true pwn header.

I'm doing 4.6 on 3570k @ 1.355... May be able to take it lower.


----------



## cloppy007

Oh crap...

My 3570k did 4.5 @ 1.32V IIRC. And it sucks.


----------



## malmental

MAXIMUS V GENE

2 x CPU Fan connector(s)
3 x Chassis Fan connector(s)

ALL PWM CONTROL.


----------



## skupples

I'm only able to gain control of my PWM pump on the cpu header on MVF.


----------



## malmental

I can see settings for all of them in my BIOS...


----------



## skupples

Maybe it's a strange limitation of the pump it's self then, idk.


----------



## gdubc

Nope, [email protected] confirms all Asus mobos only pwm headers are cpu and the clone cpu_opt. All others are voltage regardless of manual and marketing materials. Pissed me off when I found out my deluxe and mvf weren't as advertised....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Nope, [email protected] confirms all Asus mobos only pwm headers are cpu and the clone cpu_opt. All others are voltage regardless of manual and marketing materials. Pissed me off when I found out my deluxe and mvf weren't as advertised....


Don't feel bad, this is a common tactic with almost all motherboards. From 100$ to 500$. Sad really.

This topic has been beat to death so many times. Some one should make a thread w/ the quote from asus.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> am stable at 4.6Ghz didn't delid yet but with H100 only push that 4.6ghz max reach 80c' so maybe am lucky with the chip but I think can push it to 4.7ghz without delid yet with push pull H100 also check the latest Bios 1903 , for am using 1802 but you got the extreme so not the same I guess but almost the same setup I have lol btw what is the ram speed at coz i am at 1333mhz I got crappy ram going to buy another later on maybe also upgrade to Swiftech H320 add 2nd radiator 240 at front of the Haf x and cool the mobo + cpu I believe without Delid can reach that time max 4.8ghz and with delid maybe 5ghz if lucky


Ah I spoke too soon
I just started to notice some stability issues a few days ago and put it down to overheating 95*c+. I was at -70*c
I delidded it and used the xpc raystorm TIM stuff that kept me under 80*c mid day 25*c+ ambient temps
Then I realized I got some major degradation going on I can now get 4.3 Ghz lol was at 4.8.
I got some leading benches in valley and 3dmark11 but at the cost of my chip
I some how fluked stability test in 1707 but after further testing after my post I realized I have fried my chip


----------



## fido

omg fried !

totally now doesn't work ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Nope, [email protected] confirms all Asus mobos only pwm headers are cpu and the clone cpu_opt. All others are voltage regardless of manual and marketing materials. Pissed me off when I found out my deluxe and mvf weren't as advertised....


bummer...


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Ah I spoke too soon
> I just started to notice some stability issues a few days ago and put it down to overheating 95*c+. I was at -70*c
> I delidded it and used the xpc raystorm TIM stuff that kept me under 80*c mid day 25*c+ ambient temps
> Then I realized I got some major degradation going on I can now get 4.3 Ghz lol was at 4.8.
> I got some leading benches in valley and 3dmark11 but at the cost of my chip
> I some how fluked stability test in 1707 but after further testing after my post I realized I have fried my chip


Extreme bummer. Just curious what vcore you were running?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't feel bad, this is a common tactic with almost all motherboards. From 100$ to 500$. Sad really.
> 
> This topic has been beat to death so many times. Some one should make a thread w/ the quote from asus.


I agree cause I too spoke with Asus and this guy confirmed what my motherboard reads, that the opt1,2,3, headers are PWM just need thermal sensors


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I agree cause I too spoke with Asus and this guy confirmed what my motherboard reads, that the opt1,2,3, headers are PWM just need thermal sensors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good info...








+Rep


----------



## gdubc

Guess i am gonna have to try hooking the extra probes that came with a fan controller onto my mvf opt headers and try some things and see what is true. You would think Raja would know and you would think with all the angry masses someone would have figured it out by now.


----------



## LiquidHaus

hey guys quick question. does the maximus v extreme have problems running delidded mounted on bare die? i heard somewhere that the asus boards have super sensitive mounting pressures.

i already have a delidded 3770k mounted bare die on a evga stinger with ek's bare die mounting kit and supremacy block which is all designed for bare die mounting.

just curious if anyone has had experience with bare die mounting with the board. thanks!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Guess i am gonna have to try hooking the extra probes that came with a fan controller onto my mvf opt headers and try some things and see what is true. You would think Raja would know and you would think with all the angry masses someone would have figured it out by now.


I was thinkin about ordereing some new Gentle typhoon AP29PWM's and getting some thermal sensors too but prolly wont be for another week or so. Please if you do that let us know what conclusion you make of it?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> omg fried !
> 
> totally now doesn't work ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Extreme bummer. Just curious what vcore you were running?


still works just can't OC more than 4.3Ghz @ 1.35v well still can boot @ 4.8 just no way I can stabilize so.......
My new CPU arrives tomorrow







fingers crossed for a golden chip
lesson leant don't exceed 1.5v
I think that was with 1.58 - 1.6 V oh well first of 6 CPUs I have ever significantly degraded But this chip was never going to do 5Ghz no matter how much voltage I threw at it


----------



## sdmf74

man Im sorry to hear that, At least now we know for sure not to exceed 1.5v on Ivy. I hope im safe, time will tell with my 24/7 [email protected] 1.4v oc


----------



## feznz

LOL its ok I had to find an excuse to buy another lottery ticket.
Yeah it was that degrading experiment thread convinced me Ivy were near bullet proof I think they were exaggerating
that's a nice OC you have there







I hope my next chip is as nice as that
I had my sandy 2500k 4.7Ghz @ 1.47V for nearly 3 years and I thrashed it and still going strong








Just it was literary 2 valley and 5 3dmark11 and 13 5Ghz @ 1.58v


----------



## skupples

All I know is my MCP35x2 will only respond to pwn signal from the cpu headers.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Is 4.5Ghz @ 1.19v good..? Fully stable


----------



## gdubc

Usually that's (cpu/cpu_opt) the only thing that is pwm. (in reference to skupples mcp35x)


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Is 4.5Ghz @ 1.19v good..? Fully stable


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Is 4.5Ghz @ 1.19v good..? Fully stable


That sounds really good. I am jealous, my 3770k takes 1.295 to get to there.








What kind of temps do you have?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That sounds really good. I am jealous, my 3770k takes 1.295 to get to there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of temps do you have?


uhm, amb is 30c, load is 65-70c on prime blended and IBT.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Is 4.5Ghz @ 1.19v good..? Fully stable


Is that an i7 or i5?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Is 4.5Ghz @ 1.19v good..? Fully stable


Tha'ts beautiful... It takes me 1.35 on my 3570k to do 4.6


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is that an i7 or i5?


i7, 3770K.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Tha'ts beautiful... It takes me 1.35 on my 3570k to do 4.6


Hahaha, thank you. Guess I was just fortunate


----------



## gdubc

Yeah that is really good.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hahaha, thank you. Guess I was just fortunate


You should be able to run 5.0+ 24/7 easy with that bad boy.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You should be able to run 5.0+ 24/7 easy with that bad boy.


Didn't dare try yet lol. [email protected] was stable tho. Maybe 5.0 might require 1.35


----------



## feznz

I think I am GLAD I degraded my other chip I think after a delid this bad boy is going to do 5+GHZ








Pitty the IMC is weak had to downclock my ram from 2400Mhz to 2200Mhz but tightened the timings to make up for it


----------



## malmental

nice...


----------



## milan232

Will a sb WB interfere with a GPU with WB


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milan232*
> 
> Will a sb WB interfere with a GPU with WB


Nope.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milan232*
> 
> Will a sb WB interfere with a GPU with WB


It shouldn't be an issue... The gpu will only sit above the pci-e slot if it has a backplate on it, even then it would only be 1-2mm.


----------



## milan232

This is the water block for the r9 290x it's optional for a backplate but i want one. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39425:e5223796f28ed0252ebab45b51020aaf


----------



## fido

do you have any gpu now? you can test


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milan232*
> 
> This is the water block for the r9 290x it's optional for a backplate but i want one. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39425:e5223796f28ed0252ebab45b51020aaf


I can almost guarantee you up to 99.99% that you will have zero issues. This would be an EXTREME design flaw on EK & Asus' part. It doesn't matter if it's a new GPU. It's still shaped like all the other's. Even with backplate (which is 99.99% aesthetic, can even hamper performance) you should have no problems. It looks like you have damn near 10MM between the waterblock and the pci-e socket. This is plenty of space, many boards have much less.


----------



## milan232

Thank your all for your help.


----------



## skupples

Np! Look forward to pictures of the finished product!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I can almost guarantee you up to 99.99% that you will have zero issues. This would be an EXTREME design flaw on EK & Asus' part. It doesn't matter if it's a new GPU. It's still shaped like all the other's. Even with backplate (which is 99.99% aesthetic, can even hamper performance) you should have no problems. It looks like you have damn near 10MM between the waterblock and the pci-e socket. This is plenty of space, many boards have much less.


I have the board and can guarantee you that the other .01 is zero issues


----------



## Maximus Knight

Lol Snef had an issue with EK's full cover MVE with his EK 7970 block.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Lol Snef had an issue with EK's full cover MVE with his EK 7970 block.


Would love to hear what the issue was from the horses mouth, maybe even with screenshot's. I just don't see it happening, looking @ my own MVF.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milan232*
> 
> Will a sb WB interfere with a GPU with WB


No problems at all here...


----------



## fido

can we have pic for the whole system seems cool


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can we have pic for the whole system seems cool


Not just yet.. it's only a temp mock up for now so I could get some measurements and plan things beyond just imagining it. I'm still waiting on some custom parts to be made and I have a ton of work to do before it's finished.


----------



## wholeeo

Can anyone running SLI/CFX on a Maximus V Extreme let me know how much spacing is between the cards. I'd like to switch to this board from a Asrock Z77 OC Formula and need to confirm that my gpu block bridges will fit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can anyone running SLI/CFX on a Maximus V Extreme let me know how much spacing is between the cards. I'd like to switch to this board from a Asrock Z77 OC Formula and need to confirm that my gpu block bridges will fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the industry standard is literally called "z77" or "dual three slot"


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can anyone running SLI/CFX on a Maximus V Extreme let me know how much spacing is between the cards. I'd like to switch to this board from a Asrock Z77 OC Formula and need to confirm that my gpu block bridges will fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It can be done if you lose your sound card??
because you will need to use slots 1(top red)& 2b(middle black) this will disable the other pcie slots.


----------



## fido

He can still put the Audio card in last slot PCIEx8_4 it will run with the sli the audio card don't use more then x4


----------



## Maximus Knight

You have to use the first red slot and the black slot for sli. At least that's what it says on my manual.


----------



## feznz

I tried that x4 PCI slot and found it disabled the 2b slot as it enables the PLX
I may have done it wrong in the end I left the PCIe 4 accessible in for a possible PCIe SSD


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> You have to use the first red slot and the black slot for sli. At least that's what it says on my manual.


yes for 2 way sli


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can anyone running SLI/CFX on a Maximus V Extreme let me know how much spacing is between the cards. I'd like to switch to this board from a Asrock Z77 OC Formula and need to confirm that my gpu block bridges will fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the industry standard is literally called "z77" or "dual three slot"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


derp, now that it's not 3AM I can see you asked a bout Max V Extreme, not form. The same still applies though. It's a standard measurement. single slot, dual slot, triple slot.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> derp, now that it's not 3AM I can see you asked a bout Max V Extreme, not form. The same still applies though. It's a standard measurement. single slot, dual slot, triple slot.


Thanks. It looks like my bridges will fit then. A few more questions in regards to the Max V Extreme, can the CPU Fan headers regulate 3 pin fan speeds and does anyone know how many amps they are good for. Last question would be is Additional Turbo Voltage back in recent UEFI's? If not is there any way to control idle voltages apart from turbo voltages? This can be done on my current board by the way of turbo voltage offset, I made a thread about it some time ago when I had the Maximus V Formula.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1332541/why-did-asus-remove-additional-turbo-voltage-from-bios/0_100


----------



## fido

you can make your cpu Turbo all time, or if you want you can turn turbo off all time the overclock the basic :S


----------



## GUNNY1966

I would like to be a member of your ASUS MAXIMUS V EXTREME club! Here is a link to my [BUILDLOG/GUIDE] from here on the forums! If this isn't enough info to support my intentions!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1333831/build-log-guide-asus-maximus-v-extreme-z77-1155-by-gunny1966


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Have a problem here with my MVE

I was running SLI in the 1st red slot and the first black slot with my sound card in the small black slot. Everything was fine. I pulled my cards out to put the stock fans back on, and when I reinstalled them I can't get the 2nd card to recognize.

When I first power up I accidentally put my sound card in the very bottom slot, but then moved it into the correct slot (once the system was off) but no success.

I can confirm both cards work in the top red slot with dvi cable
I can confirm the 1st gray slot works with a single card
I've reinstalled drivers
i've tried multiple sli bridges

Any other suggestions?


----------



## fido

When you pu the 2nd card for sli that 2nd slot u sure it is working ? Did you try to use it alone ?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> When you pu the 2nd card for sli that 2nd slot u sure it is working ? Did you try to use it alone ?


Yeah. I tried each card alone in each slot. Everything worked.

I finally fixed it, but had to do a clean win 8 install.









I have no idea what happened


----------



## fido

then it must be driver issue , and re installing it didn't fix it coz got corrupted Hate windows ,


----------



## GUNNY1966

Are you sure that this isn't a trim related issue OR specific to ( Windows 8 or 8.1 issue )
Review the following thread for tips: http://www.win-raid.com/t70f34-Detection-of-SSDs-by-Win-and-the-use-of-the-Optimizer-former-Defrag-Tool.html

Also, if set in RAID there may as well be a problem!


----------



## skupples

meh, it's taking 1.395 to get my 3570k "100%" stable @ 4.7, ram @ 2400mhz 1.65, trident X.

anyone have some suggestions to get the volts down? PLL is currently enabled.


----------



## skupples

Hello MVF club!

Quick question to those of you using PWM pumps on the CPU_HEADER... Has anyone had issues with their pump not powering up every once in awhile?

Every now & then i'll flip the power on, & my pump will do absolutely nothing... A restart or two will finally get it going... Trying to narrow down if it's pump or mobo... The pump is less than a year old, & has never been abused. It's a Swiftech MCP35x2... It's a DDC variant for those not familiar with the specific branding. It's a dual pump, so you would think if one of them was failing the second one would still run... @least, that's the theory of redundancy on these models. This is why i'm thinking it's the motherboard & not the pump..

any help/ideas would be great

Thank you!


----------



## fido

try to plug FAN in the cpu fan header and check it, if the fans somtimes doesnt spin then something wrong with header otherwise cant be sure if the header 100% working coz it might have power issue to deliver enough power for pump but it have enough power for a fan
and plug the pump in another header and see if it stops then means the pump damaged


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> try to plug FAN in the cpu fan header and check it, if the fans somtimes doesnt spin then something wrong with header otherwise cant be sure if the header 100% working coz it might have power issue to deliver enough power for pump but it have enough power for a fan
> and plug the pump in another header and see if it stops then means the pump damaged


oof, this is going to have to wait until the re-build... Not enough space w/o removing top rad (and 6 fans) to test like that...

Thx for the obvious tip! Will have to try it (hopefully) next week when my new mobo shows up.


----------



## fido

no need to remove just plug in? is it that tight lol? ,

I just came up with idea to dignose wait for other members might have easier ways like in bios or fan controls, maybe in Fan xpert II ,

oh ye I got idea, Check Fan xpert II maye set to make the cpu fan off under certain c' temp so thats why off the pump


----------



## mm67

MCP35X pumps can not be stopped by PWM signal, minimum speed is about 1200 rpm even with PWM control at 0 %. Do you have power lines of both pumps connected to same Molex connector, might be something wrong there if both pumps fail to start at same time.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Yeah. I tried each card alone in each slot. Everything worked.
> 
> I finally fixed it, but had to do a clean win 8 install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what happened


That explains why I have never been able to use the x4 slot with slot 1 & 2b occupied I have taken my OS over 3 builds with different motherboards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> meh, it's taking 1.395 to get my 3570k "100%" stable @ 4.7, ram @ 2400mhz 1.65, trident X.
> 
> anyone have some suggestions to get the volts down? PLL is currently enabled.


Did you have any luck?

in my personal experience I have literary tried for hours on end with this and have very little success the end it comes down to silicon lottery
I have had 3 different CPUs in this board all on water 2 were average
3570k took 1.47v @ 4.7Mhz to be stable
3770k took 1.44v @ 4.8Mhz to be stable
My last 3770k is golden and have it on a current 24/7 OC 4.8Mhz @ 1.28v with offset voltage.
if I use manual voltage it is stable @ 4.8Mhz @ 1.248v
http://valid.canardpc.com/stubnn
http://valid.canardpc.com/84939m

in case the middle one is the golden CPU but from what I can tell even if you got one from the same batch it could be a dud
I should run 24/7 @ 5Ghz but temps are an issue at the moment till I get round to a delid


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why I have never been able to use the x4 slot with slot 1 & 2b occupied I have taken my OS over 3 builds with different motherboards.
> 
> Did you have any luck?
> 
> in my personal experience I have literary tried for hours on end with this and have very little success the end it comes down to silicon lottery
> I have had 3 different CPUs in this board all on water 2 were average
> 3570k took 1.47v @ 4.7Mhz to be stable
> 3770k took 1.44v @ 4.8Mhz to be stable
> My last 3770k is golden and have it on a current 24/7 OC 4.8Mhz @ 1.28v with offset voltage.
> if I use manual voltage it is stable @ 4.8Mhz @ 1.248v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/stubnn
> http://valid.canardpc.com/84939m
> 
> in case the middle one is the golden CPU but from what I can tell even if you got one from the same batch it could be a dud


I'm currently running 1.42 for 4.8... Temps are gravy. Highest core is 65, the rest are ~55... This chip is end of life anyways, in another week or two i'll FINALLY be starting my rebuild (waiting for Riv:BE)

I did all sorts of tweaking, even dropping ram speeds waaaaay down, nothing helped. So, i resigned to my fate of 4.8 @ 1.42


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm currently running 1.42 for 4.8... Temps are gravy. Highest core is 65, the rest are ~55... This chip is end of life anyways, in another week or two i'll FINALLY be starting my rebuild (waiting for Riv:BE)
> 
> I did all sorts of tweaking, even dropping ram speeds waaaaay down, nothing helped. So, i resigned to my fate of 4.8 @ 1.42


Did you delid? My 3570k could reach 80º @ 4.5-1.32v.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Did you delid? My 3570k could reach 80º @ 4.5-1.32v.


yes, delid w/ clu.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Hello Everyone!

I Need help overclocking a 2700K Cpu with a Maximus 5 Extreme.

I managed 5.0 with 1.43, but crashes 5 minutes into p95. Went to 1.45v and games seem to be stable, but p95 gets me a blue screen after 5 mins.

Just gonna start over, but was hoping to get some help from someone who understands this board. I'm used to Gigabyte boards.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maximus Knight

Try load line calibration set to extreme and CPU power 130% am out now but I'll try to help ya









Can u do 4.5Ghz at sat 1.2v stable? If so I don't think there should be an issue with 5.0 as a friend of mine has the same chip/board and he gets 5.2 @ 1.43 iirc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I Need help overclocking a 2700K Cpu with a Maximus 5 Extreme.
> 
> I managed 5.0 with 1.43, but crashes 5 minutes into p95. Went to 1.45v and games seem to be stable, but p95 gets me a blue screen after 5 mins.
> 
> Just gonna start over, but was hoping to get some help from someone who understands this board. I'm used to Gigabyte boards.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't think there is a lot of difference between Sandy and Ivy Bridge so you might look at this http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Try load line calibration set to extreme and CPU power 130% am out now but I'll try to help ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can u do 4.5Ghz at sat 1.2v stable? If so I don't think there should be an issue with 5.0 as a friend of mine has the same chip/board and he gets 5.2 @ 1.43 iirc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's stable at 4.5 with 1.3v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I don't think there is a lot of difference between Sandy and Ivy Bridge so you might look at this http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I Need help overclocking a 2700K Cpu with a Maximus 5 Extreme.
> 
> I managed 5.0 with 1.43, but crashes 5 minutes into p95. Went to 1.45v and games seem to be stable, but p95 gets me a blue screen after 5 mins.
> 
> Just gonna start over, but was hoping to get some help from someone who understands this board. I'm used to Gigabyte boards.
> 
> Thanks in advance


before I put my foot in it







lol this was my favorite guide since you are on sandy.

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/0_20


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

OK, got the chip at 4.9 at 1.49V 12 hours stable on P95. 75C - If this was my chip, i will run like this 24/7 but because it's not I will lower the clocks and voltages for the sake of degradation!

Made some profiles 4.5 1.3V, 4.7 1.375V. These seem to be stable ran each for an hour at p95.

next up is memory OC, but that is another project!


----------



## skupples

So, I had an industrious streak, was able to wiggle my hand in, & switch the pump to a different header... The problem with the pump cutting out is most definitely the main CPU_HEADER... It was doing the same thing with a fan. Guess I will need to RMA the board before I resell it. Woot, I can list it as BNIB after that!


----------



## joesaiditstrue

just bought the mips block for my MVE, will post pics once i get the system up and running


----------



## InCoGnIt0

Does anyone think it's possible to change the red color L.E.D.s on the board to a different color?


----------



## fido

=.=! wow that is interesting question , I hope there is a way to put in other color LED in the logo so we can have that option , but not sure how hard it will be or if possible


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> =.=! wow that is interesting question , I hope there is a way to put in other color LED in the logo so we can have that option , but not sure how hard it will be or if possible


Not sure on how easy it is to replace but fairly certain with the right amount of time and effort anything can be done.

Just regarding the pulsing logo.. I inverted my motherboard which would have put the logo upside down, but I found you can unscrew the block from the board, then remove the insert from the block and reattach upside down then reattach the block to the board which puts the logo the right way up for an inverted build.


----------



## Assyle

Hello everybody.
I've bought my asus maximus V formula to upgrade from evga z77 stinger. Everything works perfectly, but Asus AI Suite II shows strange voltage warnings. It happens in idle and under a load. Im runnung 3570k overclocked to 4,2ghz. OC is stable and Ive ran last test for 16h. Everything works just fine except those warning messages. Ive made some screenshots of few of those messages.


They are allways different and happen randomly.

Is it danger or I just need to ignore that?







Could this be because my PSU is faulty?

My config:
CPU: Intel i5 3570k
MoBo: Maximus v formula
GPU: EVGA GTX770 ACX
PSU: Corsair TX750m

system is running on win8.1. Im runing last available version of AI suite II.

Thank everybody for help


----------



## gdubc

The suite software is very buggy. It often reports my board temp. in the -50°c range.


----------



## feznz

If your voltages had actually reached 0V then your PC would shut down. it is a program bug

I personally do not run AI Suite as it will use CPU resources in the background, after a few days of monitoring my system I eventually uninstalled it using this
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28319-AI-Suite-II-uninstall-cleaner


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> If your voltages had actually reached 0V then your PC would shut down. it is a program bug
> 
> I personally do not run AI Suite as it will use CPU resources in the background, after a few days of monitoring my system I eventually uninstalled it using this
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28319-AI-Suite-II-uninstall-cleaner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> The suite software is very buggy. It often reports my board temp. in the -50°c range.


thanX guys.







I realized that 0v will shut off the system. My previous motherboard was turning off sometimes randomly. I even thought that it is because of it and new board reports the problem.... In case if someday a new asus board will shut off without a reason, it could mean faulty PSU? Anyways Ive sent previous board to RMA because of bad capacitors noise and after rma i will sell it.. New mobo is amazing.









One more question if you dont mind.







After win8.1 update system is loading longer time. It actually stands for allmost 30 seconds with asus rog logo, and then loads windows very fast. With win 8 total load of system, took cca 10-15 seconds, and now it takes allmost 40sec. Ive read on some forums that on some PCs it hapens after 8,1 update, has anyone noticed that on Asus maximus boards as well?









System is loading from samsung 840 pro ssd. The interesting thing - in asus bios this ssd drive is not labled as uefi device, and it says that my mp3 sony player is an uefi device







could this be a reason for a longer boot time?







if I tried to set only uefi boot mode pc doesnt boots at all. Need to do cmos reset to make it work. Ive got last bios version flashed.
Thanx for help


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> thanX guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized that 0v will shut off the system. My previous motherboard was turning off sometimes randomly. I even thought that it is because of it and new board reports the problem.... In case if someday a new asus board will shut off without a reason, it could mean faulty PSU? Anyways Ive sent previous board to RMA because of bad capacitors noise and after rma i will sell it.. New mobo is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> One more question if you dont mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After win8.1 update system is loading longer time. It actually stands for allmost 30 seconds with asus rog logo, and then loads windows very fast. With win 8 total load of system, took cca 10-15 seconds, and now it takes allmost 40sec. Ive read on some forums that on some PCs it hapens after 8,1 update, has anyone noticed that on Asus maximus boards as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System is loading from samsung 840 pro ssd. The interesting thing - in asus bios this ssd drive is not labled as uefi device, and it says that my mp3 sony player is an uefi device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could this be a reason for a longer boot time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I tried to set only uefi boot mode pc doesnt boots at all. Need to do cmos reset to make it work. Ive got last bios version flashed.
> Thanx for help


You could look at your event viewer in system tools it might point to the fault
General rule of thumb a faulty PSU will shut down under load, and restart automatically.(also a unstable OC can do this)
A faulty motherboard will shutdown and not automatically restart.
As long as in bios you have set to automatically restart after power loss.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You could look at your event viewer in system tools it might point to the fault
> General rule of thumb a faulty PSU will shut down under load, and restart automatically.(also a unstable OC can do this)
> A faulty motherboard will shutdown and not automatically restart.
> As long as in bios you have set to automatically restart after power loss.


I suppose that it was bad mobo or unstable oc. Since now everything works fine with the same components except of the motherboard







cause I had that mobo set to restart after powerloss.







many thanx anyway again


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, I had an industrious streak, was able to wiggle my hand in, & switch the pump to a different header... The problem with the pump cutting out is most definitely the main CPU_HEADER... It was doing the same thing with a fan. Guess I will need to RMA the board before I resell it. Woot, I can list it as BNIB after that!


Not really. The correct term would be "fresh from RMA". You see a lot of times the board that they exchange it with is a refurbished one.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I guess I can join. I upgraded to this board a couple weeks ago and I am really happy with it. I haven't messed around with overclocking yet, but I will. I also need to figure out what to do with my ram and sata cables.

http://valid.canardpc.com/3p8h4x


----------



## captvizcenzo

Hey guys. I'm planning to get the Sound Blaster Zx. Is it a wise upgrade over my Maximus V Formula onboard audio? Thanks!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm planning to get the Sound Blaster Zx. Is it a wise upgrade over my Maximus V Formula onboard audio? Thanks!


I heard a dramatic improvement when upgrading to Z.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I heard a dramatic improvement when upgrading to Z.


Great!









Initially I was thinking to get the Z, but the ACM would be a nice addon if I decide to get a headphone.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quick question in regards to the V Extreme. I am thinking of picking this board up, as my Formula has wigged out and stopped working. I have 2x 780ti classifieds that i will run in SLI. I know the Extreme has a PLX chip, that you can bypass if you run your cards in slot 1 and 2b. Problem is I have a Creative X-FI Titanium HD sound card. How would I add in the sound card to the system so the board still runs the 2 GPU's in Native mode and doesnt activate the PLX chip once i add in the sound card.

I was thinking of just purchasing another Formula but I cant find any in stock. I can get an Extreme for $300, so i figured i might as well upgrade. Any thoughts


----------



## fido

plug it in the X1 and it won't use the plx , check the manual also,
try emailing asus lol


----------



## CaliLife17

Looking at the board layout, and what i will have with my 2-way SLI, I dont know if i can get this board anymore. The Extreme has the 1x PCIe x4 slot that is right underneath the 2b slot i would use for native SLI. If i put the sound card there it would block one of the Fans on the ACX cooler on my GTX 780 TI Classy. If it had reference cooler i think it would be fine, but for dual fan coolers, it will block one of them.

Im trying not to ditch the Sound card because i hook up my HD598 to it while gaming and use CMSS 3D while gaming. Is there any alternative to this that wouldnt require a PCIe sound card?

So I can either buy an extension cable and move the card down (which would look ugly). Is there anyway to set the bottom most PCIe x8 slot to x1 mode and not have it run through the PLX chip? OR is it no matter what gets plugged into that bottom PCIe slot, PLX chip is needed.

here is the pic i am working off of
http://s9.postimage.org/mwpiiqmlb/20121023_234735.jpg

I really wanted this board, but I dont know how I am going to Get Native SLI performance with 2 Dual fan GPUs and a Sound Card. Anyone have any thoughts.

And its damn near impossible it seems to find the Maximus V Formula in stock anywhere.


----------



## feznz

I personally wouldn't worry about initializing the PLX chip I personally cannot notice any lag from doing so and there is definitely no performance loss from the reviews I have read so ......


----------



## CaliLife17

If i can avoid the PLX chip i would like to. Im running SLI so no need to introduce the latency. Its game to game as well, so one game might show it more then others.

I would like to use this board, I really like it, but it doesnt seem like i will be able to use it with my setup of 2x GPUs and a sound card.

If anyone has an suggestions on how i can get this board to work i would love to hear it, would be nice to use it.

Guess i will have to try and hunt down a Maximus V Formula.


----------



## gdubc

The formula has a plx chip also though, right?


----------



## CaliLife17

The Formula does not have a PLX chip. That is reserved for the Extreme. Since i am only running 2-way SLI, the PLX chip does not offer me any added benefit. That is the one part of the extreme that i dont really need


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> The Formula does not have a PLX chip. That is reserved for the Extreme. Since i am only running 2-way SLI, the PLX chip does not offer me any added benefit. That is the one part of the extreme that i dont really need


How did you have it setup with the formula?

Edit: I checked out the extreme manual and yeah, that is kind of an inconvenient setup. It would have been nice to have a full size gen 2 lane at least, to avoid the plx chip dilemma.

The formula does have the plx 8608 chip in it, to help manage all the goodies they include on that board.


----------



## CaliLife17

With the Formula I had the X-fi plugged into the top X4 slot, then my 2 GPUs into the 2 Red X16/x8 Lanes. so the Sound card was ontop of the GPU's. With the extreme, the placement is just in a bad spot so it really doesn't work out for me.

I think what i have decided to do is just scrap the sound card, get the extreme (since the formula seems to be EOL and really hard to find for retail price) and just buy a Mix Amp Pro from Astro. Plug the Mix amp into the optical out on the extreme motherboard, and use the mix amp as my DAC for my HD598.

Shame that the layout is not very convenient.

I guess i will hold onto my sound card for when i upgrade to X99 next year.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hi guys! I'm the owner of this club and first off I would like to apologize to everyone for my absence, I recently moved and was not able to find stable internet.

everyone who asked to join the club has now been added, again I apologize for being gone for so long hopefully this club is still going strong









Happy Holidays too all.


----------



## Ragsters

Do you guys know how I can monitor the Southbridge Temperature on my Maximus V Formula?


----------



## Ardalista

thermal probe attached to temp header on mobo and inserted against chip.. or ir temp reader


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> thermal probe attached to temp header on mobo and inserted against chip.. or ir temp reader


No software support? I remember I used to monitor the NB on my Rampage Formula (775 socket ) motherboard using included software.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> No software support? I remember I used to monitor the NB on my Rampage Formula (775 socket ) motherboard using included software.


If you attach a temp probe that would give you the option to monitor via AI Suite II (or the bios)


----------



## jaaa1976

Question 16Gb installed: Windows see 8Gigs of RAM, CPU-z sees 16Gb
Model of the motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Formula
Model of the memory: CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
Model of the CPU: Intel i7 3700k

I'm having this problem with the ASUS Maximus V Formula combined with a i7 3700k, I updated to the latest bios Version 1802 and I have the CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)CPU-Z detects 16Gb,. I tried resitting and rearranging the modules, different speeds (1333mhz to 2400mhz) and swtiching between XMP/manual/auto, but so far no luck. Any Ideas?

I also tried clearing the CMOS, without luck.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaaa1976*
> 
> Question 16Gb installed: Windows see 8Gigs of RAM, CPU-z sees 16Gb
> Model of the motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Formula
> Model of the memory: CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
> Model of the CPU: Intel i7 3700k
> 
> I'm having this problem with the ASUS Maximus V Formula combined with a i7 3700k, I updated to the latest bios Version 1802 and I have the CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)CPU-Z detects 16Gb,. I tried resitting and rearranging the modules, different speeds (1333mhz to 2400mhz) and swtiching between XMP/manual/auto, but so far no luck. Any Ideas?
> 
> I also tried clearing the CMOS, without luck.


Take the cmos battery out for 10 min and check again.


----------



## Himea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Take the cmos battery out for 10 min and check again.


First is might be ur windows example Window 7 32bit or Window Premium 64 bit so on each version of windows limit how much ram you can use.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himea*
> 
> First is might be ur windows example Window 7 32bit or Window Premium 64 bit so on each version of windows limit how much ram you can use.


For some reason I assumed that he had 64bit but if not then you are correct. Also if you want 32gb and higher you need 64 bit professional.


----------



## jaaa1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> For some reason I assumed that he had 64bit but if not then you are correct. Also if you want 32gb and higher you need 64 bit professional.


Yes...I have windows 7 ultimate x64 bit....Im also have good working corsair balistix tracer 2x4 gb ram..
vhen Im install in any slot..windows show 8gb..so I think all slot should be good..?


----------



## Ardalista

Try the mem OK button on the board


----------



## jaaa1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Try the mem OK button on the board


yes..Im try go button..but still show installed memory 8gb


----------



## jaaa1976

All good now..
Im take out cpu and put back..and windows now show 16 gb of memory








thanks everybody for help.


----------



## thanos999

i am going to change ny motherboard soon for one off these ROG ASUS Maximus V Formula if i win it on ebay

just one question im currently using a D-tek fusion v2 watercooling block on my chip the block only has socket 775 pins to atach it to the motherboard my current motherboard has 775 and 1155 pin holes is it the same on the rog or will i have to change my block

if so can someone recomend me a new cpu waterblock to replace my D-tek i no there is a kit for changing pins to 1155 and 2011 but i live in the uk the only place i can get the kit is in the usa and the cost off shipping it over is more expensive than buying a new block


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone help me please. I recently build my first loop and now when I boot Im getting an A2 error.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone help me please. I recently build my first loop and now when I boot Im getting an A2 error.


This is quite normal after a rebuild I have no idea why but sometimes even removing some thing like the ram can cause this.
But in say so are you on the latest bios? anyways I have just entered bios set the boot drive then on second boot it should be a okay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> i am going to change ny motherboard soon for one off these ROG ASUS Maximus V Formula if i win it on ebay
> 
> just one question im currently using a D-tek fusion v2 watercooling block on my chip the block only has socket 775 pins to atach it to the motherboard my current motherboard has 775 and 1155 pin holes is it the same on the rog or will i have to change my block
> 
> if so can someone recomend me a new cpu waterblock to replace my D-tek i no there is a kit for changing pins to 1155 and 2011 but i live in the uk the only place i can get the kit is in the usa and the cost off shipping it over is more expensive than buying a new block


you will need to replace you block

I have the XSPC raystorm I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it BUT here is a roundup review
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411620/review-cpu-cooler-roundup-nine-water-coolers-in-test-alphacool-aquacomputer-ek-waterblocks-koolance-phobya-swiftech-xspc/0_20


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> This is quite normal after a rebuild I have no idea why but sometimes even removing some thing like the ram can cause this.
> But in say so are you on the latest bios? anyways I have just entered bios set the boot drive then on second boot it should be a okay.


You were right! Everything is fine now! Thanks.


----------



## thanos999

ok thanks for that


----------



## CyBorg807

Hey guys, does anyone here happen to know where the temp sensors on the Maximus V Extreme are located, the latest version of Corsair Link added motherboard temp support, and although I have managed to figure out a couple of them like the Main mobo temp, and the socket temp. But Corsair Link is showing 3 other temps I can't identify, TZ00, TZ01 and one simply called temp 3, the PLX chip doesn't seem to be detected from what i can tell though.


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone had there usb 3 devises disconnect after enabling on board led?


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone provide me a link to the latest USB drivers for my Maximus V Formula?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone provide me a link to the latest USB drivers for my Maximus V Formula?


here is a link:

I assumed you got win 7 64bit
http://www.asus.com/my/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download

just click on USB and you find them
Intel USB 3.0 Driver V 1.0.5.235 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL).

Also get the Asmedia
Asmedia USB 3.0 Driver V1.14.3.0 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit.(WHQL)


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> here is a link:
> 
> I assumed you got win 7 64bit
> http://www.asus.com/my/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download
> 
> just click on USB and you find them
> Intel USB 3.0 Driver V 1.0.5.235 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL).
> 
> Also get the Asmedia
> Asmedia USB 3.0 Driver V1.14.3.0 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit.(WHQL)


Hey thanks for the reply! Are these the same drivers that came with the CD?


----------



## fido

no the CD had older versions


----------



## thanos999

just won a ROG MAXIMUS FORMULAR V ON EBAY trouble is i cant afford a new cpu waterblock ive got a D-TEK FUZION V2 but its only got 775 fittings has anybody in the uk got the 1155 fittings for one heres a picture off what i mean
 i cant seem to find the fittings in the uk only the usa but the cost off postage is more than buying one new


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone here happen to know where the temp sensors on the Maximus V Extreme are located, the latest version of Corsair Link added motherboard temp support, and although I have managed to figure out a couple of them like the Main mobo temp, and the socket temp. But Corsair Link is showing 3 other temps I can't identify, TZ00, TZ01 and one simply called temp 3, the PLX chip doesn't seem to be detected from what i can tell though.


I opened up fanexpert2 and clicked on rpm fixed mode and one by one increased fan speed to max rpm then watched in corsairlink to see which fan increased its rpm and then relabled that sensor in corsairlink to whichever corresponding fan in fanxpert (motherboard). I did the same thing with my hard drives except just clicked on the drive properties and scanned for errors, this will cause a momentary slight increase in temp on most drives so you know which one it is








BTW I just uninstalled corsairlink beta cause I believe It began causing issues with my GPU, making it undetectable in device manager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone had there usb 3 devises disconnect after enabling on board led?


No but I have had nothing but problems with usb 3.0 on this mobo since the day I bought it


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> No but I have had nothing but problems with usb 3.0 on this mobo since the day I bought it


I just finished updating to the latest bios and usb drivers to see if that helps. Everything is fine for now.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Im having a issue with my MVE. It boots up fine, but the motherboard will beep after in Windows. Sometimes 1 beep, sometimes 2. Any suggestions on how to figure out why it is beeping?


----------



## Essenbe

Can someone help me out here, or tell me I'm wrong? I remember reading that there are cables that will fit on the MVE Probelt connections on the motherboard and be read/connected to a fan controller's temp sensors. If that's the case, could someone point me to them?


----------



## fido

after booting windows wow that is funny and new to me









sry but I got no idea =.=! try to google more lol or email asus

oh got an idea check the Debug LED what number does it show?

if it beeps once then means successful boot if am not wrong, coz mine beeps once when booting up and done nothing else and perfectly fine pc


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> after booting windows wow that is funny and new to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry but I got no idea =.=! try to google more lol or email asus
> 
> oh got an idea check the Debug LED what number does it show?
> 
> if it beeps once then means successful boot if am not wrong, coz mine beeps once when booting up and done nothing else and perfectly fine pc


Qcode is 40


----------



## fido

well that is normal Code, that means booted successful

depends on the Version of the Bios I think , because if am not wrong some guys booted successful code = 80 80.

but anyway check manual but am pretty sure that 40 means normal good

when I checked manual it says
system is waking up from the s4 sleep state

witch I guess S4 sleep sate is the pc was off and did wake up from that









problem if it is 2 beeps from speaker that I have no idea
but do a intel burn test, and check memory , also do cpu test prime 95, then go for gpu

if all is fine then probably the pc in perfect condition nothing to worry about


----------



## robcowboy73

hi guy and girls I need a bit of advice I have just got a Maximus V formula and I will be honest I don't now a lot about Intel . I am not to shore on the best cpu for it i5 or i7 I do convert avi to mp4 for the kids tablet but mostly gaming . I was an AMD man until my mobo set its self alight VRM over heated . I am starting from scratch this will be going under


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Qcode is 40


double beep normally means no available ram
Qcode here I am guessing might have something to with ram as well
defiantly remove and reseat your ram or try boot with single stick.
It also could be a bad seating of the CPU i.e. too much pressure on the mount, flexing the motherboard causing lost contact with the pins


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> double beep normally means no available ram
> Qcode here I am guessing might have something to with ram as well
> defiantly remove and reseat your ram or try boot with single stick.
> It also could be a bad seating of the CPU i.e. too much pressure on the mount, flexing the motherboard causing lost contact with the pins


This just started happening randomly after I overclocked my CPU. This isn't a new build, it's been up and running for months.

I can check the ram, but I don't think it's a seating issue.

When it does beep it will beep multiple times. Beep once then beep twice like 20 seconds later, and again 20 seconds after that. All while I am in windows.


----------



## wholeeo

So I just switched my system over to the MVE but have one issue with my configuration. I have a GTX 660 which I use as a dedicated physx card which only fits in the last slot. This is due to my sli water bridges at the moment I can only use slots 8_1 and 2B (black slot). As most of you know having a card in the last slot disables the 2B slot. Is there any way to bypass this so that I can use all 3 cards, 8_1, 2B, and last slot.

Edit: Looks like I'll have to go back to the OC Formula which can do 8x 8x(3.0 native) 4x(2.0 off PCH). Looks like even if I were to use the slots meant for tri sli the PLX chip would be used on this board.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I just switched my system over to the MVE but have one issue with my configuration. I have a GTX 660 which I use as a dedicated physx card which only fits in the last slot. This is due to my sli water bridges at the moment I can only use slots 8_1 and 2B (black slot). As most of you know having a card in the last slot disables the 2B slot. Is there any way to bypass this so that I can use all 3 cards, 8_1, 2B, and last slot.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I'll have to go back to the OC Formula which can do 8x 8x(3.0 native) 4x(2.0 off PCH). Looks like even if I were to use the slots meant for tri sli the PLX chip would be used on this board.


What games do you play that requires a PHYSX card, let alone a 660 for a PHYSX card. I have played borderlands 2, AC4, Batman Origins, and others and have not had any issues without a dedicated card. Just curious why you need it.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well that is normal Code, that means booted successful
> 
> depends on the Version of the Bios I think , because if am not wrong some guys booted successful code = 80 80.
> 
> but anyway check manual but am pretty sure that 40 means normal good
> 
> when I checked manual it says
> system is waking up from the s4 sleep state
> 
> witch I guess S4 sleep sate is the pc was off and did wake up from that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> problem if it is 2 beeps from speaker that I have no idea
> but do a intel burn test, and check memory , also do cpu test prime 95, then go for gpu
> 
> if all is fine then probably the pc in perfect condition nothing to worry about


sometimes it beeps once, twice, three tines or even four. I've run prime 95 bended and memtest with no errors. system sees all 16gb of ram all the time.
replaced cmos battery. same thing


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> What games do you play that requires a PHYSX card, let alone a 660 for a PHYSX card. I have played borderlands 2, AC4, Batman Origins, and others and have not had any issues without a dedicated card. Just curious why you need it.


For the same reason you need 780 Ti's Classifieds! On a serious note just check my signature for an answer. Games like Metro benefit greatly from it, not from fps but more from frame times. The 660 I got for a price I couldn't refuse a few months ago, $80. It was originally meant to go into an HTPC once I had the case for it but I never got around to doing that.

Either way this board isn't for me, if SLi/CFX is used in native mode then you can't use any of the other PCIE slots for anything. The only work around is changing the slots and having dual sli go through the plx. I don't feel like I should be sacrificing anything for the config I want to use with what is considered the best board for Z77. Especially when I didn't have to with my previous board. Also, in my opinion the ez plug sockets are in a terrible location.

Thanks for the reply though and nice system you got there


----------



## thanos999

this arrived today ROG MAXIMUS FORMULAR V i got a lot off reading to do this weekend while i wait for the new watercooling parts to arrive and another 8gig off ramm i even went and got an i7 to go in it so instead off being an upgrade its turned into another new build also got two 3td harddrives coming CAN I JOIN THE CLUB please ps i will do a build log when the rest off the parts arrive


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I just switched my system over to the MVE but have one issue with my configuration. I have a GTX 660 which I use as a dedicated physx card which only fits in the last slot. This is due to my sli water bridges at the moment I can only use slots 8_1 and 2B (black slot). As most of you know having a card in the last slot disables the 2B slot. Is there any way to bypass this so that I can use all 3 cards, 8_1, 2B, and last slot.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I'll have to go back to the OC Formula which can do 8x 8x(3.0 native) 4x(2.0 off PCH). Looks like even if I were to use the slots meant for tri sli the PLX chip would be used on this board.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For the same reason you need 780 Ti's Classifieds! On a serious note just check my signature for an answer. Games like Metro benefit greatly from it, not from fps but more from frame times. The 660 I got for a price I couldn't refuse a few months ago, $80. It was originally meant to go into an HTPC once I had the case for it but I never got around to doing that.
> 
> Either way this board isn't for me, if SLi/CFX is fused in native mode then you can't use any of the other PCIE slots for anything. The only work around is changing the slots and having dual sli go through the plx. I don't feel like I should be sacrificing anything for the config I want to use with what is considered the best board for Z77. Especially when I didn't have to with my previous board. Also, in my opinion the ez plug sockets are in a terrible location.
> 
> Thanks for the reply though and nice system you got there






That is def. not a good setup there on that mve. Dont know why they did that. The mv formula is even much better.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So got a problem, booted up today and my board chucked an A3 q code at me twice, I know its an IDE code but what the hell does it mean? is one of my drives dying or did this stupid board just change its self to IDE instead of staying AHCI?

Thanks


----------



## thanos999

getting strang reading in hardware moniter only reading 3 cores instead off 4 is this normal? never had it happen on my 2500k but this is a new chip board and ramm


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> sometimes it beeps once, twice, three tines or even four. I've run prime 95 bended and memtest with no errors. system sees all 16gb of ram all the time.
> replaced cmos battery. same thing


Fixed it.

wasnt my MB after all - twas my fan controller


----------



## feznz

That's good to hear but I thought when you were in windows you had Qcode 40 instead of AO?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> getting strang reading in hardware moniter only reading 3 cores instead off 4 is this normal? never had it happen on my 2500k but this is a new chip board and ramm


There are 4 cores in that screenshot, but one of them reads 0ºC. Can you try realtemp or coretemp?


----------



## jush

hello guys, i own a maximus v gene and was in the middle of rebooting after installing drivers when my windows loaded the screen was black and i waited for a long time thinking it was still loading (cursor was on screen) so i hard reboot my pc but when i tried to turn it on it took me 2-3 presses in the power button and when it turned on the motherboard q_code was stuck with A2 but eventually booted but now it does not detect my second ssd. what caused this and how can i fix it? i tried googling it but to no avail..


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> There are 4 cores in that screenshot, but one of them reads 0ºC. Can you try realtemp or coretemp?


i tried core temp and real temp and speedfan they only show the temp off 3 cores the 4 core always reads zero


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jush*
> 
> hello guys, i own a maximus v gene and was in the middle of rebooting after installing drivers when my windows loaded the screen was black and i waited for a long time thinking it was still loading (cursor was on screen) so i hard reboot my pc but when i tried to turn it on it took me 2-3 presses in the power button and when it turned on the motherboard q_code was stuck with A2 but eventually booted but now it does not detect my second ssd. what caused this and how can i fix it? i tried googling it but to no avail..


Had the same exact thing happen to me, what I did was jiggle the sata cables around on the motherboard end then check the bios to see if all the drives showed, it seemed to work and havent had much of a problem since

Thats about all I can suggest, waiting on an answer for this myself


----------



## jush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Had the same exact thing happen to me, what I did was jiggle the sata cables around on the motherboard end then check the bios to see if all the drives showed, it seemed to work and havent had much of a problem since
> 
> Thats about all I can suggest, waiting on an answer for this myself


tried this but still doesnt detect my other ssd.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jush*
> 
> tried this but still doesnt detect my other ssd.


Probably dumb to ask, have you tried plugging it into other sata ports?


----------



## jush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Probably dumb to ask, have you tried plugging it into other sata ports?


yup. still isnt detecting.


----------



## thanos999

heres my current overclock 
still cant get the temp for the 4 core


----------



## jaaa1976

is there any better(faster) memory ram?....or is it worth keep using this ram..I have CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
cpu i7 3770K
asus maximus formula V
gtx 680 sc 2gb
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD
monitor YAMAKASI 30 inch 2560x1600
custom watercooling loop
Im not sure if memory Im bought.. is good for my system.
Im using pc for games ..battlefield 4 and internet.
Also...is there any mooded bios for this board?..better for overclocking etc..


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Bios question, is 1903 much more stable then 1707? I've been having a hard time getting 4.5GHz 100% stable on this board since I got it, never updated the bios tho

Thanks


----------



## feznz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaaa1976*
> 
> is there any better(faster) memory ram?....or is it worth keep using this ram..I have CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
> cpu i7 3770K
> asus maximus formula V
> gtx 680 sc 2gb
> Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD
> monitor YAMAKASI 30 inch 2560x1600
> custom watercooling loop
> Im not sure if memory Im bought.. is good for my system.
> Im using pc for games ..battlefield 4 and internet.
> Also...is there any mooded bios for this board?..better for overclocking etc..







Nice Build I love it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Bios question, is 1903 much more stable then 1707? I've been having a hard time getting 4.5GHz 100% stable on this board since I got it, never updated the bios tho
> 
> Thanks


I will tell you what happened with me I had thought I had degraded my first 3770k after trying for 5Ghz @ 1.6v with 2400Mhz ram
so I brought another chip because I could only get 4.5Ghz stable and this chip used to do 4.8Ghz @ 1.45v.
My new chip will do 5Ghz @ 1.42V







But I had to down clock my ram to 2200Mhz to get this 100% stable.

I retested my first chip because my friend wanted it so we OC to 4.8Ghz with 1600Mhz ram.
Some how I had a weak IMC that would originally do 4.8Ghz with 2400Mhz ram but it seems that over time the IMC had degraded not the chip
I couldn't really understand this but when I down clocked my CPU to 4.5Ghz then it would be stable with 2400Mhz ram.

So with a 2600k/2500k are known to have weak IMC, I would try run 2 sticks of ram @ 1866 then try for maximum OC on CPU


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I will tell you what happened with me I had thought I had degraded my first 3770k after trying for 5Ghz @ 1.6v with 2400Mhz ram
> so I brought another chip because I could only get 4.5Ghz stable and this chip used to do 4.8Ghz @ 1.45v.
> My new chip will do 5Ghz @ 1.42V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had to down clock my ram to 2200Mhz to get this 100% stable.
> 
> I retested my first chip because my friend wanted it so we OC to 4.8Ghz with 1600Mhz ram.
> Some how I had a weak IMC that would originally do 4.8Ghz with 2400Mhz ram but it seems that over time the IMC had degraded not the chip
> I couldn't really understand this but when I down clocked my CPU to 4.5Ghz then it would be stable with 2400Mhz ram.
> 
> So with a 2600k/2500k are known to have weak IMC, I would try run 2 sticks of ram @ 1866 then try for maximum OC on CPU


Well when I do my OC I run the ram @ 1600MHz but its still doesnt stay stable, on my old board it use to do 4.5GHz @ 1.35v and it was pretty much rock solid, my old board had the latest bios which stabilized it heaps

This one it can do the same clock and voltage but its not really stable, it stay stable for a while but then just crashes even with the vcore up to 1.40v, thats why I was wondering if the latest bios helps keep other peoples OC more stable


----------



## feznz

Okay I would say personally I didn't notice any difference between bios 1604 and 1903
But in the Bios description it does say increases stability, unbelievable though the amount of Asus Bios updates there are even my GPU's had an Bios update with description increased stability that I didn't have any issue with in the first place.

I assume this is you 2nd Maximus 5 board and the fist board had the stable 4.5Ghz OC?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Okay I would say personally I didn't notice any difference between bios 1604 and 1903
> But in the Bios description it does say increases stability, unbelievable though the amount of Asus Bios updates there are even my GPU's had an Bios update with description increased stability that I didn't have any issue with in the first place.
> 
> I assume this is you 2nd Maximus 5 board and the fist board had the stable 4.5Ghz OC?


Nah first board was an Asus P8Z68-V PRO-GEN3, changed to this one due to buying an SM5, wanted a smaller case and didnt want to go SLI ever again







(dont ask lol)

Its just annoying me that I had a nice 4.5GHz clock on my chips stock volts and cant get that again, I can get 4 - 4.3GHz stable but any higher and I get crashes

I am tempted to update my bios just to see how it goes and if it helps but not sure, dont want it to break anything


----------



## thanos999

should finish building my sig rig today going sli and rebuilding the i5 2500k in new case using the old gtx 460 in that and a hydrow h100 cooler willl post pics if i can remember where my camera is just waiting for the parts to arrive from scan


----------



## jaaa1976

Which ram is best for asus maximus formula V ? cpu i7 3770K I want overclock cpu to 4.6 stable and also ram


----------



## gdubc

A lot of us on here love the g.skill trident stuff. Good price, clocks well and plays nice with others.


----------



## jaaa1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> A lot of us on here love the g.skill trident stuff. Good price, clocks well and plays nice with others.


which model exactly g.skill trident will be best fot formula v ?


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaaa1976*
> 
> which model exactly g.skill trident will be best fot formula v ?


What's the max OC you're looking to achieve with the ram?


----------



## jaaa1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> What's the max OC you're looking to achieve with the ram?


2400-2666 mhz cpu 4.6 stable
Im try all bioses and cant boot to 2400 mhz with 4 stick dominator platinum.
Only i can boot with 3 stick to 2600mhz


----------



## gdubc

I have the 2400 but haven't messed with anything higher but I hear it is really easy to at least tighten timings on them so you could probably squeeze more out of em if you want. I have two 16 kits and never had problems with either running in my mvf/3770K setup.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Since people are talking about ram speed, what's the highest you could get on an i5 2500k. I'm just curious since mine wont boot at 1866.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Since people are talking about ram speed, what's the highest you could get on an i5 2500k. I'm just curious since mine wont boot at 1866.


I got an 8GB G.Skill Trident 2400MHz kit and it wont do more then 2133HMz


----------



## gdubc

You shoulda returned that crap...something wrong there. Mine xmp'd to 2400 no prob. and I hear tighter timings are as simple as changing the main ones a notch tighter and done.


----------



## feznz

Sadly anything over 1600Mhz memory is considered a OC
My first 3770k would do 2400Mhz memory my 2nd 3770k would only do 2200Mhz
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_V_EXTREME/#specifications


here is my 24/7 memory settings with Gskill 2400Mhz trident kit.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You shoulda returned that crap...something wrong there. Mine xmp'd to 2400 no prob. and I hear tighter timings are as simple as changing the main ones a notch tighter and done.


I dont use preset profiles, I do timings manually then tell it what MHz to run at, 2400 it wouldnt post, could of been the bios I dunno. 2133 is more then fast enough anyway

Now question, whats better to run the vCore on, manual or offset? I noticed my music kinda skips when its on offset due to it changing the voltage







. atm its on stock and vCore is 1.184 offset, manual runs happy on 1.144


----------



## gdubc

When I used the profiles I checked and they were the same as if I had manually set them to spec, so I figured I would only change something if I had problems, but never have. As far as offset vs manual, I spent longer on my overclock to get stable on offset but that is what I wanted, just so it wasn't running full power all the time. I never have had any issues like you mention either though. If you dont leave the pc on all the time, then offset wouldnt make much difference really anyhow. I would just recommend doing what you need to do to be happiest!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> When I used the profiles I checked and they were the same as if I had manually set them to spec, so I figured I would only change something if I had problems, but never have. As far as offset vs manual, I spent longer on my overclock to get stable on offset but that is what I wanted, just so it wasn't running full power all the time. I never have had any issues like you mention either though. If you dont leave the pc on all the time, then offset wouldnt make much difference really anyhow. I would just recommend doing what you need to do to be happiest!


Ah yeah I just think its easier to set the up manually, then it cant change it if it so wishes to

I dunno why my offset does it, maybe its coz it drops under a volt, I dont have a golden chip but on stock it doesnt need heaps of vcore and to get 4.5 out of it I only need the stock 1.35







. I dont care about power, more temps, I'll have to overclock again and see if it still does it at 4.5


----------



## jaaa1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have the 2400 but haven't messed with anything higher but I hear it is really easy to at least tighten timings on them so you could probably squeeze more out of em if you want. I have two 16 kits and never had problems with either running in my mvf/3770K setup.


do you have g.skill trident 2400mhz or CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 2400MHz ?
and is it better to have 2x8gb stick or 4x4gb ?


----------



## gdubc

I have the trident stuff. Two 16 kits, so 4 8gb sticks. I don't know that it's necessarily better one way or another, I just got the 8gb sticks because it made more sense to me to just get the bigger sticks. However, I ended up getting another kit cuz it was such a good deal, so now I have more than I need. I like the full look of 4 sticks, but 32gb is overkill, so if I had to do it again I would probably go with 4-4gb sticks. I am going to pull two of the sticks to use in a maximus hero/4770k build, but I am definitely going to miss that full ram look.


----------



## jaaa1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have the trident stuff. Two 16 kits, so 4 8gb sticks. I don't know that it's necessarily better one way or another, I just got the 8gb sticks because it made more sense to me to just get the bigger sticks. However, I ended up getting another kit cuz it was such a good deal, so now I have more than I need. I like the full look of 4 sticks, but 32gb is overkill, so if I had to do it again I would probably go with 4-4gb sticks. I am going to pull two of the sticks to use in a maximus hero/4770k build, but I am definitely going to miss that full ram look.


Im just think to sell CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
and buy G.Skill Trident X 16GB 4X4GB Quad Channel DDR3 2400MHz PC3-19200 DIMM
is it good decision ? I think red collor of G.Skill will be more nicer to my system ?
Also with dominator i cant boot with 2400mhz speed....so maybe G.Skill Trident will do?


----------



## gdubc

All personal preference really. I hear people say the g.skill is just as good as the plats. but usually cheaper.

Was your ram a kit of 4 or two kits of 2? If it won't run at rated specs you might want to consider an rma to get what you already paid for, cuz it should be able to run at 2400. Either way though I know plenty of people that love trident ram and plenty of people love the dominator plat. so you really can't go wrong either way.


----------



## jaaa1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> All personal preference really. I hear people say the g.skill is just as good as the plats. but usually cheaper.
> 
> Was your ram a kit of 4 or two kits of 2? If it won't run at rated specs you might want to consider an rma to get what you already paid for, cuz it should be able to run at 2400. Either way though I know plenty of people that love trident ram and plenty of people love the dominator plat. so you really can't go wrong either way.


It was kit of 4 ... CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
I will try rma them ..if they dont work with rated speed.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaaa1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> All personal preference really. I hear people say the g.skill is just as good as the plats. but usually cheaper.
> 
> Was your ram a kit of 4 or two kits of 2? If it won't run at rated specs you might want to consider an rma to get what you already paid for, cuz it should be able to run at 2400. Either way though I know plenty of people that love trident ram and plenty of people love the dominator plat. so you really can't go wrong either way.
> 
> 
> 
> It was kit of 4 ... CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
> I will try rma them ..if they dont work with rated speed.
Click to expand...

Corsair will Release a Red LED upgrade kit for the ram. it was there on youtube they confirm it

regarding Quad channel u don't need to worry about it coz ur socket cpu 3770k only support Dual Channel


----------



## rintalahri

The motherboard gets some white..


----------



## Dalbaa

i recently got the logitech z906 5.1 speakers but for some reason i can't get it to work properly.
when doing the surround test (the one were noise or some tune comes out of every speakers individually) when doing it on the speakers the full set of speakers work properly but when doing it through the rog realtek software only the two front speakers. work (but when listening to music the sub works as well which it doesn't in the test)
i have set it to 5.1 both in the rog software, in windows (7) and the speakers are set to surround.
and i have of course also used the proper exits on the back
i really hope that somebody can help me. I have no idea what to do and haven't been able to find the solution with the power of the mighty internet


----------



## Dzuks

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> The motherboard gets some white..






I have the same mobo. how did you get the ROG logo to light up?


----------



## InCoGnIt0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> The motherboard gets some white..


Could you explain a little on how you did that? and do you think its possible to change the red L.E.D. on the "republic of gamers" to a different color ?


----------



## rintalahri

Thats no light... I paint it clear coat.. Bright flash make it like that...


----------



## rintalahri

Does anyone have the same problem:

Pcie video card in the first place flapping and getting bad
bechmark results. Pcie 16x2A place card works and
The results are normal. Why in the first place is not working properly?

Motherboard is Maximus V Extreme


----------



## d1nky

just bought a V formula!

anything i should know about for overclocking purposes?!


----------



## thanos999

if your planing on going watercooling the barbs need hose with 10mm internale diameter mack sure the slowmo switch is off and the nitro switch is off as well unless your planning on going sub zero

starting to sound like a mortal combat fan lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> if your planing on going watercooling the barbs need hose with 10mm internale diameter mack sure the slowmo switch is off and the nitro switch is off as well unless your planning on going sub zero
> 
> starting to sound like a mortal combat fan lol


Yea I'll probably stick water through it at some point, need to get the hose and clips then. Although I bet air does a decent job anyway.

I will be going sub zero at some stage but practice on chilled water before I do.

Thanks


----------



## rintalahri

I cant get no more than 4.5 GHz. What are the important settings
in bios, or what are your bios settings for overclocking?
What should I adjust in the bios?

My setup

i7-3770K
Maximus V Extreme
team group 2x4GB 2400MHz
EVGA GTX780 SC

I had previously Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H motherboard, and I could not get it
4.3 GHz higher. I like this Maximus, but it's time to get the benefit out of it


----------



## feznz

try manual voltage is will use a little less Vcore and is much easier to get stable, But don't use it for 24/7 this is just for testing purposes also down clock your ram for testing purposes.
then depending on you are comfortable with and your cooling set your voltage no more than 1.5V and then just up your multiplier till you cannot reach windows any more that should give you an idea where your chip is at.
remembering that some chips are simply duds I have seen an example where 4.5Ghx took almost 1.55v to get there so sometimes it's not you it's the chip


----------



## d1nky

so what about benching on this mobo?

slomo button worth it or a pain in the arse? and whats the OS oc software like? is it accurate or buggy like most others


----------



## rintalahri

Where i get in maximus v extreme integrated graphic card on or off..


----------



## jchap1590

hello,

I thought this might be a good place to ask a question about my Maximus V Formula.. the ASUS and RoG forums seem to be down today anyways.

I've been having an issue, maybe just a glitch, with Ai Suite 2.01.01 recently. The sensor/monitor utility will report notifications with very odd warnings and I don't know why. this could include voltage or temperature warnings, as well as fan speed warning.. examples: CPU temp: -64C, CPU fan: 0rpm, +12V: 26.0V

I have tried uninstalling Ai Suite, wiping the registry and re-installing but to no avail. I really can't think of any other solutions or what might cause this.

The other issue I am having, which I have had since I bought the board second-hand on eBay, is that I am unable to set a static CPU core clock. it always wants to enabled variable TurboBoost. CPU-Z says my core clock multiplier is "x46.0 (16-46)" meaning the clock will throttle between 1600MHz and 4600MHz depending on load, the latter of which is my intended static clock speed. I am unable to figure out why it does this and have been through the BIOS settings time and time again. X.M.P. is set, SpeedStep disabled, and Turbo Rate set to 46. I have tried flashing to several BIOS versions and was unable to flash one that resolved this issue as fast back as 3 versions ago. I did not try anything older than that for issues of CPU incompatibility with Ivy Bridges.

any help would be very much appreciated, I've been scratching my head at this one for some time...

Thanks,
JChap1590


----------



## Essenbe

The first problem you mentioned is just the way AI Suite is. It does that and I don't know which function does it. Some of the features, I use, so I just ignore the warnings. The ROG forums has a link to an AI Removal program that will get rid of it.

The second issue is the way Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge was designed to work, and makes sense. No need to use the current and create much more heat, just idling on the desktop. But, SpeedStep can be disabled, although I don't know for sure exactly how. I believe you have to disable the S States, Speedstep and Turbo mode. But, the chip was designed act that way. In reality you are only overclocking the turbo, when overclocking. I hope that answers part of your questions. Your board is doing exactly what it was designed to do, there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> The first problem you mentioned is just the way AI Suite is. It does that and I don't know which function does it. Some of the features, I use, so I just ignore the warnings. The ROG forums has a link to an AI Removal program that will get rid of it.
> 
> The second issue is the way Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge was designed to work, and makes sense. No need to use the current and create much more heat, just idling on the desktop. But, SpeedStep can be disabled, although I don't know for sure exactly how. I believe you have to disable the S States, Speedstep and Turbo mode. But, the chip was designed act that way. In reality you are only overclocking the turbo, when overclocking. I hope that answers part of your questions. Your board is doing exactly what it was designed to do, there's nothing wrong with it.


Thanks for the response. Yes, that did answer most of my questions. I understand the reason behind and benefit of TurboBoost. Running at 4.6GHz may use considerably more watts than a base clock would, but it's still only a relatively small fraction of the total system draw and I would rather set a static clock to eliminate throttling under sporadic loads.

I specifically bought an RoG board to have this type of control over my system so, in that respect, no, it is not doing what it was designed to do. Ivy Bridge is not designed to only run with TurboBoost, it is designed to have the option for TurboBoost. a static clock should be attainable on any CPU.

Thanks again


----------



## johnnyw

What kind of VCCSA & VCCIO voltages should be acceptable when using 2400mhz ram? Just got this 16GB TridentX kit and when manually set spec speeds/timings and ram voltage to 1.65v the VCCSA voltage jumps from stock 0.9v to 1.17v & VCCIO around 1.15v left at auto, those seems awfully high to me?

If i using XMP profile those goeseven higher to the scary region of over 1.2v.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> What kind of VCCSA & VCCIO voltages should be acceptable when using 2400mhz ram? Just got this 16GB TridentX kit and when manually set spec speeds/timings and ram voltage to 1.65v the VCCSA voltage jumps from stock 0.9v to 1.17v & VCCIO around 1.15v left at auto, those seems awfully high to me?
> 
> If i using XMP profile those goeseven higher to the scary region of over 1.2v.


If that's how Asus or the motherboard sets it for stability then it couldn't be that dangerous.

Maybe try setting them manually at those volts and dropping down. But tbh for benching I'm a lot higher.

Vccio 1.25v
Vccsa 1.15v


----------



## johnnyw

Tbh asus boards "auto rules" has always been bit flawed from my experience, usually when leave voltages to auto you get massive amount of overvolting. Im looking to run these at those specked speeds 24/7 so what you would say is the "safe" range for daily use. Intel states that absolute maximum for VCCSA is 0.97v & 1.08v for VCCIO, so around 1.2-1.25v sounds awfully high to me.

OC guides ive read lately states that you shouldnt go above 1.1v. for both of those.So would putting both to 1,1v be decetn for daily usage?


----------



## feznz




----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Bought both!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Bought both!


Nice! I love my mvf. Bout to slap it with some mips, if I ever get enough free time that is!


----------



## ghabhaducha

ANDMYGUN...Below is a picture of my ASUS Maximus V Extreme for club registration. Thank you for maintaining this club!









I apologize for the picture quality:


----------



## d1nky

What's the extreme like? Always wondered if it's worth it!

Also just learnt how to use the rog connect,such fun when benching!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> What's the extreme like? Always wondered if it's worth it!
> 
> Also just learnt how to use the rog connect,such fun when benching!


While I haven't been able to let it go since i booted it up, the extreme is amazing. Granted, knowing the limitations of your hardware, i haven't input any unreasonable numbers that it won't boot at.
It just simply boots any kind of memory setting I can throw at it, it's just...well I'm still shaking my head at the overall readiness of this board. My backup set of RAM...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220436
Always wanted to see if it would boot over 1000mhz , my P67A-GD65(B3) got to 997mhz , my Z68A-GD65(G3) never booted more than 100mhz...
This thing however,







(oh and that 8Mhz is very suspect)

Simply put, does not care...







and my retired 2500k would have never booted 5 ghz on my old boards with that 1.45 with .038 offset.
My Formula is rocking my Celeron G530 right now checking for bugs and what not. The SupremeFX is loud to my tastes for on board, but nothing a few more speakers can't ease. I'm sure the formula can do the same thing with a K-series CPU. But I'm a bench guy so everything is on the box still being tested, a few SSDs and some cases (yes I am trying to be civilized in my mobo on box mania) I'll let you know how it goes though. Overall, best boards I've used in a long time hands down.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> While I haven't been able to let it go since i booted it up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> , the extreme is amazing. Granted, knowing the limitations of your hardware, i haven't input any unreasonable numbers that it won't boot at.
> It just simply boots any kind of memory setting I can throw at it, it's just...well I'm still shaking my head at the overall readiness of this board. My backup set of RAM...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220436
> Always wanted to see if it would boot over 1000mhz , my P67A-GD65(B3) got to 997mhz , my Z68A-GD65(G3) never booted more than 100mhz...
> This thing however,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh and that 8Mhz is very suspect)
> 
> Simply put, does not care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my retired 2500k would have never booted 5 ghz on my old boards with that 1.45 with .038 offset.
> My Formula is rocking my Celeron G530 right now checking for bugs and what not. The SupremeFX is loud to my tastes for on board, but nothing a few more speakers can't ease. I'm sure the formula can do the same thing with a K-series CPU. But I'm a bench guy so everything is on the box still being tested, a few SSDs and some cases (yes I am trying to be civilized in my mobo on box mania) I'll let you know how it goes though. Overall, best boards I've used in a long time hands down.


aahh nice, i may trade mine in or get an extreme if my formula breaks. ill be going cold soon enough, got a very nice chip for benchiess

http://hwbot.org/submission/2495914_

http://hwbot.org/submission/2488143_d1nky_superpi___1m_core_i7_3770k_6sec_562ms


----------



## AchmedIKillU

Please excuse my crappy pictures, and the old crappy case.
I have had this board running for about a month, no issues with the hardware that I'm aware of.
I have a cheap Sapphire 7870 XT that I hope to upgrade this year.
CPU is a stock 3770K, I also want to get water cooling for it.
Memory: 16GB 1600 Corsair Vengeance. 2x8GB.
Games are running off a Toshiba 256GB SSD with the OS running on a single platter drive.



The bios on this board is a bit overwhelming, I'm looking for a tweak guide to optimize it for gaming.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

The after and before shots now resting in the Corsair 540 Air ^_^!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> The after and before shots now resting in the Corsair 540 Air ^_^!


LOL ya dont need a case


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> The after and before shots now resting in the Corsair 540 Air ^_^!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ya dont need a case
Click to expand...

Ahahahaha...hell nah!








Rock the box ftw!


----------



## jagz

Is this true fellas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Found where I saw x8/x4/x4 Requires Ivy Bridge CPU
> 
> Page X of Mainboard Manual:
> (3-Way CFX at x8/x4/x4 ** Native from CPU)
> 
> **= Intel 3rd Generation Core Processors Support x8/x4/x4 Mode
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS-V_FORMULA/E7295_Maximus_V_Formula.pdf


I am at my wits end with this Maximus V Formula z77. I have a sandy bridge CPU. Is that why tri-fire/a 3rd card won't be registered at all? Or do I have a bum #3 pcie 3.0 slot.


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Is this true fellas?
> I am at my wits end with this Maximus V Formula z77. I have a sandy bridge CPU. Is that why tri-fire/a 3rd card won't be registered at all? Or do I have a bum #3 pcie 3.0 slot.




Sandy Bridge is pcie 2.0 Tri fire is x8 x4 x4.
When you add the extra cards do you install the driver again


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Bridge is pcie 2.0 Tri fire is x8 x4 x4.
> When you add the extra cards do you install the driver again


Yes I've tried everything. Next up is just running a card in #1 slot and another in #3, bypassing #2 just to see if that 3rd slot is dead or not. Some seem to think I need an Ivy Bridge CPU but it'd be a shame to get one and have the same problem. Really frustrating situation.



Anyway, I do plan on keeping the board if #3 slot is proven to work thus meaning I need an Ivy for sure. Does that GPU-Z screenie help at all? Notice its @ x8 2.0. Why couldn't it just run #3 at 2.0. blasphemy









- I learned I needed an Ivy Bridge for the #3 3.0 to work


----------



## feznz

That's interesting I would try any known good PCIe x1 card in the 3rd Slot to ensure it is working.

http://www.overclock.net/t/439190/great-news-pci-e-x1-folding-works/0_20

as a GPU will work in a X1 slot .


----------



## Ratchet19




----------



## Dzuks

Just a few pics of my MVE setup


----------



## carmal

haii...can any one help me...i have a problem when i start up my pc...this diolog box appears...

"cannot load asacpi.dll"..i tried to uninstall asus ai suite and install it again but its still pop up...

any one can help...???

TQ


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmal*
> 
> haii...can any one help me...i have a problem when i start up my pc...this diolog box appears...
> 
> "cannot load asacpi.dll"..i tried to uninstall asus ai suite and install it again but its still pop up...
> 
> any one can help...???
> 
> TQ


You might have to run MSCONFIG.EXE after uninstalling it, go to the startup tab, and see where the AI Suite program points to and it's registry value. You might want to delete the registry value and remove what's left of the software. Just my two cents!


----------



## carmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> You might have to run MSCONFIG.EXE after uninstalling it, go to the startup tab, and see where the AI Suite program points to and it's registry value. You might want to delete the registry value and remove what's left of the software. Just my two cents!


ok bro....i will try it....thanks bro...


----------



## CaliLife17

Does the Maximus V Extreme have onboard Bluetooth? or is the only way to get bluetooth is to use the mPCI-e adapter?


----------



## Highlnder3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Does the Maximus V Extreme have onboard Bluetooth? or is the only way to get bluetooth is to use the mPCI-e adapter?


No, the mPCI-e adapter is the only Bluetooth for this board. Currently I am running Bluetooth, Wi-Fi and have a mSATA drive on the PCVI-e adaptor and have zero problems with it.


----------



## BadKarmaD2

Hi,

I built this computer in 2012 and it doesn't seem to run as fast as I think it should when I am play COD games like Modern Warfare 3 and Black OPS 2.

Here is a list of what is in my computer:

Thermaltake Level 10 case
Asus Maximus V Extreme
Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit
Corsair Hydro Series H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
Intel Core i7-3770K Quad-Core Processor 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache LGA 1155 - BX80637I73770K
4 x 8GB to make 32GB G.SKILL Trident X Series 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
2 EVGA GeForce GTX 680+ 4096 MB GDDR5 Dual Dual-Link DVI/m HDMI/DP/SLI Graphics Card P/N: 04G-P4-3685-KR
1 Samsung 840 SSD 500 G
1 WD Velociraptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 3.5" SATA Hard Drive
1 Seagate Barracuda 7200 3 TB 7200RPM SATA 6 Gb/s NCQ 64MB Cache 3.5-Inch Internal Bare Drive
Enermax MaxRevo 1350W, 12V Multiple Rail, 80 Plus Gold Full Modular ATX Power Supply EMR1350EWT
2 ASUS Internal 24x DVD Rewritable SATA Optical Drive
Asus VG278H 27-Inch 3D Full-HD LED Monitor

Can I join?


----------



## hogofwar

I have a maximus VI Hero, and recently my audio has been much louder than it used to be.

I look on the volume control, and the balance is "maxed out" on whatever audio is playing, it doesn't even move from beign maxed out unless I stop the audio/no audio is playing.



However, when I uninstall my realtek audio driver, it goes back to normal, where it isn't maxed out and is actually a decent volume.

any help? I tried updating my realtek driver, but that didn't help.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Hello guys,

My Maximus V Formula won't boot up. I can't even see the POST screen. This happens suddenly when I try to turn on my pc after being shutdown for the whole night, I have tried using different processor, different RAM, different PSU, reset the BIOS but it still won't boot up.

I'm in Malaysia and it's quite costly to send the board back to the US for RMA (I bought it from Newegg while I was in the US). So does anyone ever experienced this? The CPU_LED near the 24 pin does light up. I've checked for bent pins but there's none. And on top of that I have verified that my processor is working on a different mobo.

Your feedback is very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Branish

Are you getting any kind of beep code when you power it on? Is the Q Code LED displaying anything? If you can't see anything on your display it could be your video card.


----------



## Curleyyy

nvm fixed it


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Are you getting any kind of beep code when you power it on? Is the Q Code LED displaying anything? If you can't see anything on your display it could be your video card.


There's no beep since I have no speaker connected to the mobo and the Q code LED shows nothing.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> There's no beep since I have no speaker connected to the mobo and the Q code LED shows nothing.


doesn't look good even with no CPU or ram peripherals installed, you should get a 00 Qcode


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> doesn't look good even with no CPU or ram peripherals installed, you should get a 00 Qcode


That's what I thought. However the Qcode doesn't light up at all.
Is it possible it is due to corrupted bios? I might try to flash the bios once I got home later.

Edit: Flashed my bios, but the problem is still there. Even with nothing on the board, the QCODE LED does not light up. However the CPU_LED next to the 24 pin connector lights up faintly.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> That's what I thought. However the Qcode doesn't light up at all.
> Is it possible it is due to corrupted bios? I might try to flash the bios once I got home later.
> 
> Edit: Flashed my bios, but the problem is still there. Even with nothing on the board, the QCODE LED does not light up. However the CPU_LED next to the 24 pin connector lights up faintly.


It almost sounds like the board isn't getting enough power. Are any of the led's on the board lighting up at all like the Start and Reset buttons, the sound card divider or the ROG logo? If you RMA the board, which is looking like you're going to have to, I don't think you'll have to send it back to the States since I'm sure Asus has a European or Asian RMA office.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> It almost sounds like the board isn't getting enough power. Are any of the led's on the board lighting up at all like the Start and Reset buttons, the sound card divider or the ROG logo? If you RMA the board, which is looking like you're going to have to, I don't think you'll have to send it back to the States since I'm sure Asus has a European or Asian RMA office.


Everything lights up, even fans and pump are functioning.
Asus warranty is regional, so items bought in the US need be send back to the US, that's what I have been told by an Asus representative I was chatting with just now.
Do we have Asus representative here on OCN?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Everything lights up, even fans and pump are functioning.
> Asus warranty is regional, so items bought in the US need be send back to the US, that's what I have been told by an Asus representative I was chatting with just now.
> Do we have Asus representative here on OCN?


I guess the board is faulty. It's very odd that it worked fine until you powered down the unit. I wonder if you had left it on if it would have just shut itself off? As for the RMA I didn't know it was regional. The board is expensive so even though the shipping cost will be high (for me being in Canada to ship to the US is a minimum of $60 to ship something as heavy as the ROG boards) it's still going to be worth paying since I'm sure it will be well below the cost of the board itself. That sucks man I hope you get everything sorted out.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I guess the board is faulty. It's very odd that it worked fine until you powered down the unit. I wonder if you had left it on if it would have just shut itself off? As for the RMA I didn't know it was regional. The board is expensive so even though the shipping cost will be high (for me being in Canada to ship to the US is a minimum of $60 to ship something as heavy as the ROG boards) it's still going to be worth paying since I'm sure it will be well below the cost of the board itself. That sucks man I hope you get everything sorted out.


Indeed this sucks so much. I just finished my new water cooling loop setup, hoped to enjoy it for the rest of its life. Instead the joy only lasted for less than 2 weeks.









I might get a replacement mobo for a while, sadly Asus cheaper variants are not in red and black. Maybe i'll go with Asrock this time, their gold and black theme, or the Extreme 3 that is mostly black.


----------



## BadKarmaD2

Is your battery bad or did you try the 2nd bios? It could also be your PSU


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadKarmaD2*
> 
> Is your battery bad or did you try the 2nd bios? It could also be your PSU


Is there any second bios on the M5F? I did try it on a different PSU with no success. Not sure about the battery though, will try to use different battery later.


----------



## BadKarmaD2

If you have a Maximus V Extreme, yes it has a 2nd bios.


----------



## Branish

He's using the Formula variant.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> That's what I thought. However the Qcode doesn't light up at all.
> Is it possible it is due to corrupted bios? I might try to flash the bios once I got home later.
> 
> Edit: Flashed my bios, but the problem is still there. Even with nothing on the board, the QCODE LED does not light up. However the CPU_LED next to the 24 pin connector lights up faintly.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*












Anyway, does anyone knows what will be shown on the Q_code LED if I turn on the mobo with nothing plugged in (no ram, no CPU, no storage devices, just the 8 and 24 pins power cables)?

Also, the ROG logo LED usually blinks slowly if the PSU is turned on. For my case, it lights up constantly, not blinking like it used to. Would this be a clue to anything? Any troubleshooting tips? I would like to try everything before I send it for RMA.


----------



## cloppy007

I installed a Crucial M500 in the Z77 Sata 3.0 ports (a red one in the middle), but it shows up in windows as sata 2.0. Any clue?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, does anyone knows what will be shown on the Q_code LED if I turn on the mobo with nothing plugged in (no ram, no CPU, no storage devices, just the 8 and 24 pins power cables)?
> 
> Also, the ROG logo LED usually blinks slowly if the PSU is turned on. For my case, it lights up constantly, not blinking like it used to. Would this be a clue to anything? Any troubleshooting tips? I would like to try everything before I send it for RMA.


I think it just displays two zeros but if the ROG logo isn't blinking then I'm 90% sure your board is broken. I would definitely RMA it since getting a new board is going to cost more than the shipping to the US and the Formula is a really nice board despite the problems you're having.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I think it just displays two zeros but if the ROG logo isn't blinking then I'm 90% sure your board is broken. I would definitely RMA it since getting a new board is going to cost more than the shipping to the US and the Formula is a really nice board despite the problems you're having.


Indeed it's a very nice board.

I don't mind shipping back the mobo to the US, but Asus won't ship it back to me since it's against their policy. Anyway I'll give Asus a call and see what they can do to help.

Thanks for the support, cheers!


----------



## fido

T_T why whenever I comeback to this post I find many ppl having problems with their mobos

Mavimus V line are awesome , I have one and never faced an issue


----------



## captvizcenzo

I have come across 2 failed Maximus V Formula (including mine), and one Crosshair series board which is also in the ROG line. They are awesome boards, but still failure is not impossible.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Indeed it's a very nice board.
> 
> I don't mind shipping back the mobo to the US, but Asus won't ship it back to me since it's against their policy. Anyway I'll give Asus a call and see what they can do to help.
> 
> Thanks for the support, cheers!


Is it possible to contact Asus China? maybe logistically closer and point of manufacture.

I will admit I almost sent my board back for RMA, I had a RMA ticket and all
cut a long story short I had 2 faulty GPUs and I couldn't get a display signal from the onboard.
I took the board out of the case and gave it one last go on the bench as a last resort that was when I realized I the HDMI cables wouldn't seat properly with a IO panel in place.

that is the last resort try boot the board out of the case. it is possible that it is somehow shorting out on the back but unlikely as your motherboard tray is painted.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Is it possible to contact Asus China? maybe logistically closer and point of manufacture.
> 
> I will admit I almost sent my board back for RMA, I had a RMA ticket and all
> cut a long story short I had 2 faulty GPUs and I couldn't get a display signal from the onboard.
> I took the board out of the case and gave it one last go on the bench as a last resort that was when I realized I the HDMI cables wouldn't seat properly with a IO panel in place.
> 
> that is the last resort try boot the board out of the case. it is possible that it is somehow shorting out on the back but unlikely as your motherboard tray is painted.


From the reply that I get from Asus support, I'm pretty sure it was from China or somewhere in the Asia Pacific region and yet they told me that I need to send the board back to the region where I purchased it.

FYI, I did all the trouble shooting on an acrylic bench with no IO panel in place.









Since the ROG led is not blinking, I'm pretty sure someone from Asus knows what actually is wrong with the board. However I'm not sure who should I be in contact with to ask about this.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I RMA'd my mobo and ASUS sent me back a used one lol.. The RMA'd mobo was only a couple days old and I get back a used one. No serial stickers attached on the replacement mobo.


----------



## scgt1

Use the Technical support chat. They will give you an rma through there and also send you the right direction. The email route is so time consuming and people have to wait days instead of 15-20 minutes.

Side note just now started to finally bench on my Formy with 3770K

Right now running maximum Intel Burn Test @ 48/100 1.384V it's completed 1 of 5 tests with max temp of 53C. I had it up to 50/100 and it BSOD's right as windows is loading up. Went up to 1.45v and still the same thing. I'm sure I'm missing something in the bios 200mhz isn't much especially with my temps where they are on water right now at 4.8GHZ and the fact my voltage is so far @ 1.384v from 1.45v.

I'm using this guide but it's a gigabyte bios so turning off the extra stuff doesn't match up with what the formy shows. So I haven't turned anything off. I have yet to advance into memory overclocking since I'm still trying out the max cpu overclock but I'm sure I'm off somewhere in my numbers as to why I can't get to 5ghz.

If anyone has any pointers shoot them my way. I haven't religously overclocked since I had a E8400 and the ball game is way different now.


----------



## sdmf74

I just got a pair of Sennheiser G4me Zero headphones (150ohms) and I have a Maximus V Formula motherboard. Will I get better sound if I plug the headset in the rear outputs of the motherboard or should I just plug it in the front of the case?

Im thinkin about getting a ASUS Xonar Phoebus ROG Gaming Soundcard for them but until then front or rear.


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I just got a pair of Sennheiser G4me Zero headphones (150ohms) and I have a Maximus V Formula motherboard. Will I get better sound if I plug the headset in the rear outputs of the motherboard or should I just plug it in the front of the case?
> 
> Im thinkin about getting a ASUS Xonar Phoebus ROG Gaming Soundcard for them but until then front or rear.


It doesn't matter. You'll get the same thing. Just make sure HD front audio is selected under peripheral devices setting in the bios.


----------



## d1nky

Note to self: Never take the CMOS battery out while mobo is still lit up!

Lost all my bios profiles and had to reflash, lost my 5.4ghz profile for benches


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I RMA'd my mobo and ASUS sent me back a used one lol.. The RMA'd mobo was only a couple days old and I get back a used one. No serial stickers attached on the replacement mobo.


Wow, that doesn't sound good. Hope they will honor warranty on that replacement mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Use the Technical support chat. They will give you an rma through there and also send you the right direction. The email route is so time consuming and people have to wait days instead of 15-20 minutes.


Yup, that's what I did. Email took me 1-2 days to get a reply. Chatting is much easier. I just need to find the right time since I'm GMT+8.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> It doesn't matter. You'll get the same thing. Just make sure HD front audio is selected under peripheral devices setting in the bios.


ok thanks. HD audio is set









Anyone else having major usb 3.0 issues on Maximus V Formula?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ok thanks. HD audio is set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having major usb 3.0 issues on Maximus V Formula?


I have always had USB issues since I got my board.


----------



## HALA MADRID

Hey what do I need to do to get the ThunderFX amplifier? I bought the Maximus V Formula but without the ThunderFX bundle, and now I have need of it.


----------



## fido

They are being sold separately .
Search in newegg or any website

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have always had USB issues since I got my board.


Yeah it sucks, I cant wait for x99 not sure if I will buy Asus again though. It seems like they have neglected our boards for updating drivers seriously how
hard would it be to fix this USB problem.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I just got a pair of Sennheiser G4me Zero headphones (150ohms) and I have a Maximus V Formula motherboard. Will I get better sound if I plug the headset in the rear outputs of the motherboard or should I just plug it in the front of the case?
> 
> Im thinkin about getting a ASUS Xonar Phoebus ROG Gaming Soundcard for them but until then front or rear.


the audio is no different, but I can tell you one thing, you won't yank out, and mash the front jack, when getting up to get pizza, if you plug into the rear jack.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Anyone ever have an issue with your computer taking 2 tries to fully boot? Everything was OC'd and stable one day then, boom, takes two tries to boot. Maybe a BIOS issue with the M5G? Anyone have some advice or maybe a BIOS version they find more stable for OCing? Currently I am running v1903.
My system info is in the sig.


----------



## InCoGnIt0

Yeah ever since i'v had my motherboard the USB doesn't work correctly, I have also put 2 thumb drives in and they both stopped working. Anyone know whats going on with the USB issue for the maximus v boards?


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Some chips just hit the wall around 48/49. I know mine will do 4.7 @ 1.29V but it takes 1.375 @ 48. An 800mV advance for 100MHz! So I don't think I could safely hit 50 for everyday use either. Its seems that the voltage:multiplier seems to have an exponential scale (as it should).


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> Anyone ever have an issue with your computer taking 2 tries to fully boot? Everything was OC'd and stable one day then, boom, takes two tries to boot. Maybe a BIOS issue with the M5G? Anyone have some advice or maybe a BIOS version they find more stable for OCing? Currently I am running v1903.
> My system info is in the sig.


That overclock might not be as stable as you think. What tool did you verify the overclock with? Folding @Home or Prime 95?


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InCoGnIt0*
> 
> Yeah ever since i'v had my motherboard the USB doesn't work correctly, I have also put 2 thumb drives in and they both stopped working. Anyone know whats going on with the USB issue for the maximus v boards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ok thanks. HD audio is set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having major usb 3.0 issues on Maximus V Formula?


I did run into that some time back and I fixed it. I wished I remembered exactly what it was that I did. It was pretty simple. The problem I found was a combination of a bios setting change and installing just the bare driver without the application.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dzuks*
> 
> That overclock might not be as stable as you think. What tool did you verify the overclock with? Folding @Home or Prime 95?


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Prime 95. Was stable for 12 hours and haven't had any BSOD's or crashes yet. Sometimes a program will freeze up for a minute or so but, that's no very common. The double booting thing is new though...


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> Prime 95. Was stable for 12 hours and haven't had any BSOD's or crashes yet. Sometimes a program will freeze up for a minute or so but, that's no very common. The double booting thing is new though...


Clear your CMOS and try the overclock again but slightly lower this time and with the same voltage and see if that helps.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> Anyone ever have an issue with your computer taking 2 tries to fully boot? Everything was OC'd and stable one day then, boom, takes two tries to boot. Maybe a BIOS issue with the M5G? Anyone have some advice or maybe a BIOS version they find more stable for OCing? Currently I am running v1903.
> My system info is in the sig.


when benching my mobo sometimes does this, usually after a bios change. It's like its initiating the changes ive made then rebooting and again.


----------



## winterny

running the ROG theme but the task bar keep disappearing when screen saver come on
I could get it back but is just annoying

is there a fix for this any body knows


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Just reflashed bios with v1803. Used same clocks and everything is working great.


----------



## Dalbaa

I'm looking into watercooling my gpu. It's an ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5. However i really love the backplate. Is it possible to watercool it and use the original backplate?
Iv'e only been able to find cases were people have replaced the backplate.


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone tried 16GB Corsair Dominator GT 2133Mhz on the Maximus V Formula? Just wantiong to see if there are any know compatibility issues. Exact model of ram is *CMT16GX3M4X2133C9*


----------



## feznz

It should be fine unless you are unlucky with a weak IMC on the CPU, I have 2 CPUS
one is golden and will do 5Ghz but the IMC will only allow 2200Mhz on memory
the other is good and will do 4.8Ghz the IMC will let my ram run at the rated 2400Mhz on memory


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> It should be fine unless you are unlucky with a weak IMC on the CPU, I have 2 CPUS
> one is golden and will do 5Ghz but the IMC will only allow 2200Mhz on memory
> the other is good and will do 4.8Ghz the IMC will let my ram run at the rated 2400Mhz on memory


Running the ram using the XP profile with no problems thus far. Any ideas on what I can do to make sure ram is good? P95?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Running the ram using the XP profile with no problems thus far. Any ideas on what I can do to make sure ram is good? P95?


yes with a custom blend and be sure to use almost all of your ram


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> yes with a custom blend and be sure to use almost all of your ram


Thanks!


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Yo guys, has anyone else had what appears to be random Q-CODE 20's while booting up? I believe this has something to do with CPU IMC initialisation.

Most of the time the system starts up and loads without any problems, the rest of the time the board halts showing code 20. Usually if I switch the power off for a few seconds and back on the system then boots fine.

I had a strange issue some months back where the ME region suddenly became corrupt after about a year or so of use. I had to use use FTK to perform a full reflash to get everything working again. Everything has been fine up until this started happening a month ago.

I have done the obvious like clear CMOS, check the RAM to make sure it's seated correctly, checked the pins in the socket. The strange thing is this only happens sometimes and the rest of the time boots without any issue.

Any ideas chaps?


----------



## feznz

hows your Prime blend with 90% ram used ?
could try bumping up the VCCIO or VCCSA voltage a tad

VCCSA ( IMC / System Agent ) - memory controller voltage
VCCIO ( VTT / QPI ) - main voltage to play with while overclocking memory, Intel's safe is also max MVG value - 1.4V


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I have a question, when overclocking my 2500k to 4.8, it always stays at its boosted state. I used the sandy bridge guide on the ROG forums and I can't seem to figure it out. I'd like it not to stay at 4.8 at idle. Any help would be appreciated. I'm on bios 1903 if that matters.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

To get an OC to downclock you gotta use offset voltage so when it idles it'll drop to 1.6GHz

Least I'm pretty sure that how it works


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hmm ok. I just got done running a quick prime 95 test and the clock downclocked like normal but the CPU vcore is stuck at 1.384.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

What are you using to check the vcore? some programs like Core Temp like to show a constant vcore


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I believe cpuz


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Ah hmm thats weird, that normally changes the vcore


----------



## wh0kn0ws

That's what I thought. In the bios I have the CPU voltage set to manual mode so I'm thinking that's why its stuck. Do you know if it should be in offset mode?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> That's what I thought. In the bios I have the CPU voltage set to manual mode so I'm thinking that's why its stuck. Do you know if it should be in offset mode?


If I remember correctly offset should downclock the cpu and vcore, I havent overclocked for months tho


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yeah it should, I checked out the ivy bridge guide and read up on the offset voltage. I'll give it a try later. Thanks you your help.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

No problem









Making me wanna OC lol, mines degraded heaps tho


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I've never really over clocked mine, but now that I have a decent cooling system I want to give it a try. My chip is no way golden as it takes about 1.4 volts to hit 4.8. How can you tell if the chips degraded? Does it just take a lot more voltage to make it stable?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I've never really over clocked mine, but now that I have a decent cooling system I want to give it a try. My chip is no way golden as it takes about 1.4 volts to hit 4.8. How can you tell if the chips degraded? Does it just take a lot more voltage to make it stable?


Mine use to stay stable @4.5 on around stock volts 1.27 - 1.35 now it just crashes like crazy, think I need 1.4+ to keep it stable


----------



## wh0kn0ws

That sucks, how long have you had your chip? I've had mine since the summer of 2011 and its had a pretty easy life, but now I want to see what it can do.

I'm jealous of your caselabs, one of theses days I'll have one.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Um think I've had mine since 2012 but I've pushed it pretty hard and a lot of the times the temps were low 90s
















its an awesome case just heavy as hell with all the watercooling stuff in it


----------



## Swag

This thread isn't as active as before but I needed to know something.

Does anyone know the maximum speed of the onboard LAN port on the Maximus V Gene?

I need to know because my ISP is blaming my PC that my internet is not reaching 250mbps. They are saying my PC is bottlenecking my speed because it can't go past 150mbps.


----------



## Essenbe

I think it is a 10/100/1000 Lan. You can look it up, the specs say it has an Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet .


----------



## Swag

Thanks! + rep.


----------



## Essenbe

Thanks. I just wish I could get that speed.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Thanks. I just wish I could get that speed.


I have 150mbps constantly (supposed to be 250mbps) and trust me, it's more about location than the speed. I have a hard time accessing a lot of things based in the US because all the servers are US.


----------



## [Adz]

Your PC is definitely capable of 250Mbps transfer, but you might want to check your network. Simple way would be to do a LAN file transfer. My rig (Echo in sig) is similar to yours and I can transfer files across a LAN at 90-110MB/s so it's definitely capable of way more than 250Mbps, but if your router isn't up to scratch, it will form a bottleneck.

If you've got another rig, set up a network share, test it out. If you're getting more than 250Mbps (31MB/s), it's not your hardware, it's your ISP.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Your PC is definitely capable of 250Mbps transfer, but you might want to check your network. Simple way would be to do a LAN file transfer. My rig (Echo in sig) is similar to yours and I can transfer files across a LAN at 90-110MB/s so it's definitely capable of way more than 250Mbps, but if your router isn't up to scratch, it will form a bottleneck.
> 
> If you've got another rig, set up a network share, test it out. If you're getting more than 250Mbps (31MB/s), it's not your hardware, it's your ISP.


I transfer massive amounts of data from my PC to my server rack in the basement everyday in our home network and I can transfer them really quickly. I also recently bought my router. It's really expensive, cost me $280. Netgear WRT1900AC is the make/model of it.

I called my ISP again and they said that my internet is slow because of the people around me. I yelled at them to fix it because I'm paying $120/month for it so they're going to try sending in a technician and hopefully if they can't fix it, they're going to give me a discount.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Man, how I hope someone can help me! I recently replaced my P8Z77-V LK with a Maximus V Formula. Ever since then, I will go to boot up the PC, it acts like it is powering on but nothing comes up on my displays and the HDD indicator light does not flash. I press the power button on my case and it shuts right off. I press it again a few seconds later and after a short delay the PC boots into Windows longer than my old mobo took. This happens every single time. First time nothing, second time no problem. I'm wondering if it has to do with my Samsung EVO SSD. AHCI is activated on both Samsung Magician and the mobo. Also, my Windows Experience (Win 7) was at a 7.8 with my old board and now it is 7.1 due to the SSD's speeds. Any suggestions on how to optimize the EVO and remedy the no boot on the first try?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, how I hope someone can help me! I recently replaced my P8Z77-V LK with a Maximus V Formula. Ever since then, I will go to boot up the PC, it acts like it is powering on but nothing comes up on my displays and the HDD indicator light does not flash. I press the power button on my case and it shuts right off. I press it again a few seconds later and after a short delay the PC boots into Windows longer than my old mobo took. This happens every single time. First time nothing, second time no problem. I'm wondering if it has to do with my Samsung EVO SSD. AHCI is activated on both Samsung Magician and the mobo. Also, my Windows Experience (Win 7) was at a 7.8 with my old board and now it is 7.1 due to the SSD's speeds. Any suggestions on how to optimize the EVO and remedy the no boot on the first try?


What sata ports are you using? Maybe try disabling the asmedia ones and see if that helps.


----------



## Essenbe

You should have Samsung Magician installed. It has an OS optimization feature, try that and see if there is anything obvious. It also has a performance optimization, see what that does for you.

Next time on first boot up, try to boot into bios, if you can and just let it sit there for about 5 minutes then boot into the OS and see if that works. While in bios check you +12V, +5V and +3.3V readings. See if that works for you.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Had this same problem with my maximus gene V after two years of use, two boots needed to POST. I "downgraded" to the 1803 bios from the 1903 (numbers may not be correct). After doing this and redoing my overclocks my comp boots up the first time, every time.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> What sata ports are you using? Maybe try disabling the asmedia ones and see if that helps.


I believe SATA 1 & 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> You should have Samsung Magician installed. It has an OS optimization feature, try that and see if there is anything obvious. It also has a performance optimization, see what that does for you.
> 
> Next time on first boot up, try to boot into bios, if you can and just let it sit there for about 5 minutes then boot into the OS and see if that works. While in bios check you +12V, +5V and +3.3V readings. See if that works for you.


I am using the Magician software and have it set to the fastest optimization. On the first try nothing happens to allow me to go into the BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> Had this same problem with my maximus gene V after two years of use, two boots needed to POST. I "downgraded" to the 1803 bios from the 1903 (numbers may not be correct). After doing this and redoing my overclocks my comp boots up the first time, every time.


I think that I'll give this a try. My last board only got me a 4.5 OC and I'm hoping to get a higher OC out of this. Thank you all for responding. I'm going to try to revert to the older BIOS version.


----------



## InCoGnIt0

My maximus v formula board fried 2 of my thumb drives and I still dont hook up any thing usb other then mouse or keyboard, anyone know why It would do something like that?


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm saddened to report that flashing the BIOS back to 1803 did not work. I am still getting the same results... Any other suggestions?

In fact, now it takes multiple attempts to boot before I get the BIOS screen

Update: I have removed both GPUs, disconnected both the SSD and HDD, connected one monitor to the HDMI on the mobo and I'm getting no picture. I think the guy from eBay screwed me over.


----------



## feznz

I had the double boot issue with my old 2500k when I upgraded CPU to 3570k issue went away same motherboard(s) MVE and p8p67 evo.
Also I could rid of the double boot with my 2500k by downclocking to 4.5Ghz but where is the fun in that when 4.8Ghz was 24hr prime stable.
When reading Q Code stopped at 10 (PEI Core started) before rebooting.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I had the double boot issue with my old 2500k when I upgraded CPU to 3570k issue went away same motherboard(s) MVE and p8p67 evo.
> Also I could rid of the double boot with my 2500k by downclocking to 4.5Ghz but where is the fun in that when 4.8Ghz was 24hr prime stable.
> When reading Q Code stopped at 10 (PEI Core started) before rebooting.


Thanks for the suggestion. +1 I tried going back to defaults, disconnecting everything, and testing the RAM to no avail. I decided to do the Advanced RMA with ASUS. Unfortunately, it will take a little bit more time since it is a holiday weekend. Regardless, I hope this resolves the problem!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Hows the 1903 BIOS performing for everyone. Just wondering since still on 1707.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Hows the 1903 BIOS performing for everyone. Just wondering since still on 1707.


flawlessly! and faster in benches than any other!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> flawlessly! and faster in benches than any other!


Great, will give it a try. Anyone else can confirm?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just installed my 3570k and having some weird problems, it will only read 1 stick of ram in the top red slot (it trips the safety switch a stick in each slot and it had a massive hissy fit when i first put it in

Changed from a 2500k. I've never seen a pc act this way before


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Just installed my 3570k and having some weird problems, it will only read 1 stick of ram in the top red slot (it trips the safety switch a stick in each slot and it had a massive hissy fit when i first put it in
> 
> Changed from a 2500k. I've never seen a pc act this way before


Most likely over tightened the CPU cooler warping the board causing some pins to lose contact with Cpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Great, will give it a try. Anyone else can confirm?


Bios 1903 has been a charm But I haven't done any benching to find and differences between Bios


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Most likely over tightened the CPU cooler warping the board causing some pins to lose contact with Cpu


Ah crap I didnt even think of that, I'll loosen it off a tad and see how it goes, I got the ram working in the black slots at its full 2400mhz tho

I also realized it could of just been our crap wiring, I did switch my power board on and suck a bit of power lol


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Most likely over tightened the CPU cooler warping the board causing some pins to lose contact with Cpu
> Bios 1903 has been a charm But I haven't done any benching to find and differences between Bios


REP+ since not that much acitivity in this board. Uhmm.. I might have saved a benchmark score while having the 1707 BIOS. The only thing is the CPU was overclocked during that time. I no longer run my system overclocked until I need it to run a little faster.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

down sizing from Extreme to Gene, will I need to re-install the operating system?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> down sizing from Extreme to Gene, will I need to re-install the operating system?


no need just plug in set to boot your OS it will take a few restarts while it updates (make sure you are connected to the internet)

I have taken my OS across x2 p67 motherboards to z77 no problems

just be sure to check device manager to ensure you have all the drivers installed.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> no need just plug in set to boot your OS it will take a few restarts while it updates (make sure you are connected to the internet)
> 
> I have taken my OS across x2 p67 motherboards to z77 no problems
> 
> just be sure to check device manager to ensure you have all the drivers installed.


Great.. Thanks REP+


----------



## Ragsters

Is anyone running a watercooled dual card set up with EK motherboard blocks on the Maximus V Formula. I want to see what you guys did about the SB block and the second card.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is anyone running a watercooled dual card set up with EK motherboard blocks on the Maximus V Formula. I want to see what you guys did about the SB block and the second card.


Here's how I did it on my ROG-red build with a 3-slot parallel bridge. It was a total nightmare...but doable.

I have a better solution worked out for the Mid-Life Cry-Sys build.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Here's how I did it on my ROG-red build with a 3-slot parallel bridge. It was a total nightmare...but doable.
> 
> I have a better solution worked out for the Mid-Life Cry-Sys build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for sharing that with us. I'm not sure if that is going to work in my set up.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I'm hoping someone can help me out, but I have a maximus v formula and it was working fine last night. Then this morning I went to turn it on but nothing happened. The board is lit up, but it won't boot. Above the go button, there was a blinking red led, I've never seen that before. Within the last month, I swapped my 2500k for a 3570k, and a couple days ago I installed two new ssds. I'm gonna unplug everything and remove the cmos battery to see if that helps.

Any help would be extremely appreciated.

Thanks

Edit: I unplugged everything and left the battery out for ten minutes and everything is working fine for now...


----------



## OGM3X

I know this might be a long shot but does anyone have the rubber plugs the plug into the metal barbs on the maximus v formula ? I'm looking for two of them ?


----------



## thanos999

i might still have mine
what country you in? if uk or europe no problem posting if in US forget it


----------



## TyrantTru

I'm in need of some help getting my MVG to work with an Intel Ultimate N 633ANHMW adapter via the mPCIe adapter. Everything is installed properly (hardware wise) however in device manager it just says Network Controller with a ! (Before I installed the intel management engine it also said simple pci controller). When I try to install the wifi card driver it states it doesn't detect the required hardware. I'm using the correct driver from Intel's website for the 6300 series.


----------



## TyrantTru

Fixed, needed to do an INF install of the driver because the intel suite is a po.......see ya later thanks!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> flawlessly! and faster in benches than any other!


never updates bios on mobo's before, how hard easy on the V formula, and as I am having no issues at all, is it worth it?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> never updates bios on mobo's before, how hard easy on the V formula, and as I am having no issues at all, is it worth it?


there are definitely stability advantages if you are OC 1604 was probably the worst bios of all, I am 1903
I just saved the bios file to the root of my C drive and used the Bios flash utility in the bios, it is easy as, unless you have a power failure half way through the process then you are screwed.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> there are definitely stability advantages if you are OC 1604 was probably the worst bios of all, I am 1903
> I just saved the bios file to the root of my C drive and used the Bios flash utility in the bios, it is easy as, unless you have a power failure half way through the process then you are screwed.


or flash drive in FAT file system download the rom to it and then flash. Always remember to revert to stock bios settings and reboot first, then in to bios and flash.

If youre in the UK/EU i got a brand new spare bios chip if it goes wrong and can guide you through it.

Also just killed my MVF the other day with condensation in the mem slots, bought a MVE on fleabay and it came with abused pins... and before that i killed my golden 3770k which was delidded when bought new?! rocking an MSI Z77 mpower with a 2700k and 6970 because i killed a 7970 matrix by it sliding and knocking an SMD off....

next will be 680 or 780 lightnings.. trying something new other than asus.

FLUFF MY LIFE!


----------



## thelude

Hey peeps. I am having a problem with my MB giving me the error code 55 "Memory not installed". It only happens when I populate the two red channels. I am running two 8gb G. Skillz Trident 2400mhz memory. When I use one slot it is fine. But running two it is giving me problems. Both memory stick works fine. I tried it with both one at a time. So any clues? Hopefully that slot is not busted. Thanks


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelude*
> 
> Hey peeps. I am having a problem with my MB giving me the error code 55 "Memory not installed". It only happens when I populate the two red channels. I am running two 8gb G. Skillz Trident 2400mhz memory. When I use one slot it is fine. But running two it is giving me problems. Both memory stick works fine. I tried it with both one at a time. So any clues? Hopefully that slot is not busted. Thanks


Did you inspect the contacts inside the secondary DIMM slot? The fingers may be bent or obstructed.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Hey guys, got a question regarding my MVF and the PCIE slots. I'm currently running dual 780's.

I play a lot of borderlands 2, and with PhysX or medium or high, I still get framerate drops down in the 40's sometimes, and I'd like to add a 750ti as a PhysX card (It should help a little bit). I'm confused though about how this will affect my PCIE speeds. Here is what the manual says:



From how this looks to me, it looks like the options with 3 cards is either 8x/4x/4x or 8x/8x/1xGen2. Is this correct? Which configuration would be optimal for adding a PhysX card? if the 3rd lane is gimped to 1xGen2, would that be fast enough to feed a physX card? Would a 4x 3.0 speed gimp my GPU performance?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question regarding my MVF and the PCIE slots. I'm currently running dual 780's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I play a lot of borderlands 2, and with PhysX or medium or high, I still get framerate drops down in the 40's sometimes, and I'd like to add a 750ti as a PhysX card (It should help a little bit). I'm confused though about how this will affect my PCIE speeds. Here is what the manual says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From how this looks to me, it looks like the options with 3 cards is either 8x/4x/4x or 8x/8x/1xGen2. Is this correct? Which configuration would be optimal for adding a PhysX card? if the 3rd lane is gimped to 1xGen2, would that be fast enough to feed a physX card? Would a 4x 3.0 speed gimp my GPU performance?


In bios i believe you can change the PCIE gen on either slots ( i may be thinking extreme tho)

I would plug it in and see how it changes the lane configs or at least try changing the gens so that it still runs x8x8 and not x8/x4/x4.

A gimped 750ti should still be enough for physx, from what ive seen dedicated gpus for physx arent a massive improvement and i bet the x8/x4/x4 would be more detrimental than good.

Out of curiosity what res are you using? I see one is 120hz


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> In bios i believe you can change the PCIE gen on either slots ( i may be thinking extreme tho)
> 
> I would plug it in and see how it changes the lane configs or at least try changing the gens so that it still runs x8x8 and not x8/x4/x4.
> 
> A gimped 750ti should still be enough for physx, from what ive seen dedicated gpus for physx arent a massive improvement and i bet the x8/x4/x4 would be more detrimental than good.
> 
> Out of curiosity what res are you using? I see one is 120hz


1440p. I usually just leave PhysX on Low and everything else on max. It stays at 100fps+ the majority of the time this way. with PhysX on however, my max framerate doesn't change too much, but in heavy battles it can get into the 40's, which is unacceptable to me. The benchmarks i linked shows the minimum going up 13fps or so, I think I would be happy if 60 was about the lowest it ever got.

And actually, after reading the very link that I posted, I realize that the OP runs a setup thats similar to mine. His motherboard appears to have the same PCIE slot/lane configuration. Guess I answered my own question!

It probably won't really be worthwhile, but the 750's are cheap and I live for squeezing more performance out of things, so I figured id play around with it.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> 1440p. I usually just leave PhysX on Low and everything else on max. It stays at 100fps+ the majority of the time this way. with PhysX on however, my max framerate doesn't change too much, but in heavy battles it can get into the 40's, which is unacceptable to me. The benchmarks i linked shows the minimum going up 13fps or so, I think I would be happy if 60 was about the lowest it ever got.
> 
> And actually, after reading the very link that I posted, I realize that the OP runs a setup thats similar to mine. His motherboard appears to have the same PCIE slot/lane configuration. Guess I answered my own question!
> 
> It probably won't really be worthwhile, but the 750's are cheap and I live for squeezing more performance out of things, so I figured id play around with it.


Are your cards and CPU OC'd?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Are your cards and CPU OC'd?


CPU is at 4.6 and 780's are at 1202. I even have my ram speed and timings pushed as far as I could get them. I could get more out of the 780's, but it would require more voltage than im comfortable with, and would also probably get hotter than I'd like. (i have reference cards). The CPU will boot at 4.7, but I have to make a huge vcore jump (1.35 to 1.47) in order for it to be stable. This is all on air though, i'll likely be putting it all underwater here in a couple of months.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> there are definitely stability advantages if you are OC 1604 was probably the worst bios of all, I am 1903
> I just saved the bios file to the root of my C drive and used the Bios flash utility in the bios, it is easy as, unless you have a power failure half way through the process then you are screwed.


Ok, I got through it, but you forgot a step, and I nearly died..so, for the safety of others new to bios flashing with the MV5, i will tell what I did through the UEFI Bios, not USB.

follow this exactly.

1. Download bios from asus page here, http://www.asus.com/au/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/. Choose your OS.

2. Download and extract the BIOS to a new folder you should make to your C (or root/OS drive) I called my folder ASUS BIOS for example.

3. From the same page, got to BIOS-Utilities, download the bios reamer, and extract to the SAME folder your bios went to. (This is the step missed feznz. It renames it to MV5.CAP, not the long assed name it has on download. You could try renaming yourself, but I didn't, so go with it.)

4. Got to the folder with bios and the renamer in it. Double click on the reamer exe.

5. It will rename it MV5.CAP

6 Restart, got to bios, go to EZ Flash, find the folder with the bios in it. Found it? Click, and yes to read. Done, phew..

7. After this, for me, a screen came up, enter to recover BIOS or F1 to enter setup, and it again froze, again I had to restart, but it booted, and here I am, 2 heart attacks later, and no longer a mobo BIOS virgin..kinda like that other first time

Originally, I tried to read the original bios, with the long assed name, and my rig froze, after a few minutes, I had no choice but to restart, but it booted. A few Google searches, and the rename thing came up.

Anyway, maybe the hassle wasn't worth it, I will probably never tell the difference, but if you follow the above any BIOS noobs, it will be smoother for you.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Ok, I got through it, but you forgot a step, and I nearly died..so, for the safety of others new to bios flashing with the MV5, i will tell what I did through the UEFI Bios, not USB.
> 
> follow this exactly.
> 
> 1. Download bios from asus page here, http://www.asus.com/au/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/. Choose your OS.
> 
> 2. Download and extract the BIOS to a new folder you should make to your C (or root/OS drive) I called my folder ASUS BIOS for example.
> 
> 3. From the same page, got to BIOS-Utilities, download the bios reamer, and extract to the SAME folder your bios went to. (This is the step missed feznz. It renames it to MV5.CAP, not the long assed name it has on download. You could try renaming yourself, but I didn't, so go with it.)
> 
> 4. Got to the folder with bios and the renamer in it. Double click on the reamer exe.
> 
> 5. It will rename it MV5.CAP
> 
> 6 Restart, got to bios, go to EZ Flash, find the folder with the bios in it. Found it? Click, and yes to read. Done, phew..
> 
> 7. After this, for me, a screen came up, enter to recover BIOS or F1 to enter setup, and it again froze, again I had to restart, but it booted, and here I am, 2 heart attacks later, and no longer a mobo BIOS virgin..kinda like that other first time
> 
> Originally, I tried to read the original bios, with the long assed name, and my rig froze, after a few minutes, I had no choice but to restart, but it booted. A few Google searches, and the rename thing came up.
> 
> Anyway, maybe the hassle wasn't worth it, I will probably never tell the difference, but if you follow the above any BIOS noobs, it will be smoother for you.


sometimes doing the renaming thing isnt needed when flashing via bios with FAT32 usb stick. The renamer is mainly for OS and ^^ flashes

I borked a flash using the renamer, luckily asus has the flashback thing.

No hardware needed, FAT32 USB stick in white slot with renamed file press and hold rog connect button. Bios light will be green or flash until completed.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> sometimes doing the renaming thing isnt needed when flashing via bios with FAT32 usb stick. The renamer is mainly for OS and ^^ flashes
> 
> I borked a flash using the renamer, luckily asus has the flashback thing.
> 
> No hardware needed, FAT32 USB stick in white slot with renamed file press and hold rog connect button. Bios light will be green or flash until completed.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/usb_bios_flashback_guide/


That's cool, whatever works. I just wanted to put what I did out there.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Ok, I got through it, but you forgot a step, and I nearly died..so, for the safety of others new to bios flashing with the MV5, i will tell what I did through the UEFI Bios, not USB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> follow this exactly.
> 
> 1. Download bios from asus page here, http://www.asus.com/au/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/. Choose your OS.
> 
> 2. Download and extract the BIOS to a new folder you should make to your C (or root/OS drive) I called my folder ASUS BIOS for example.
> 
> 3. From the same page, got to BIOS-Utilities, download the bios reamer, and extract to the SAME folder your bios went to. (This is the step missed feznz. It renames it to MV5.CAP, not the long assed name it has on download. You could try renaming yourself, but I didn't, so go with it.)
> 
> 4. Got to the folder with bios and the renamer in it. Double click on the reamer exe.
> 
> 5. It will rename it MV5.CAP
> 
> 6 Restart, got to bios, go to EZ Flash, find the folder with the bios in it. Found it? Click, and yes to read. Done, phew..
> 
> 7. After this, for me, a screen came up, enter to recover BIOS or F1 to enter setup, and it again froze, again I had to restart, but it booted, and here I am, 2 heart attacks later, and no longer a mobo BIOS virgin..kinda like that other first time
> 
> Originally, I tried to read the original bios, with the long assed name, and my rig froze, after a few minutes, I had no choice but to restart, but it booted. A few Google searches, and the rename thing came up.
> 
> Anyway, maybe the hassle wasn't worth it, I will probably never tell the difference, but if you follow the above any BIOS noobs, it will be smoother for you.


I am glad you got through it ok.








A Mad on the edge OC bench master will be able to tell you the difference.
I believe it was a hardware compatibility improvements, I got my best benches on that Bios but then again I have the MVE

I just remembered when I flashed I had no USB stick so I thought I wonder if I put the Bios on the OS drive would it work, sorry I don't remember renaming the Bios but I must have as I just double checked and you are right it is a super long title.
I couldn't be bothered installing the Ai suite to use the flash utility in there.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I am glad you got through it ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mad on the edge OC bench master will be able to tell you the difference.
> I believe it was a hardware compatibility improvements, I got my best benches on that Bios but then again I have the MVE
> 
> I just remembered when I flashed I had no USB stick so I thought I wonder if I put the Bios on the OS drive would it work, sorry I don't remember renaming the Bios but I must have as I just double checked and you are right it is a super long title.
> I couldn't be bothered installing the Ai suite to use the flash utility in there.


thanks. That first time tho', thought I had borked it.


----------



## Ragsters

I still have'nt been able to check my PCH temps on my Maximus V Formula. Can someone help me figure out which software I should be using?


----------



## Daredevil 720

Today I started using a PCI-e slot that goes through the PLX, and I noticed that after a few hours my PLX temperature is at 62C (144F). Is this something to worry about?

I have the MVE and I leave my computer on 24/7, so it feels kinda awkward to have such a high temp while idling.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Hey mate, this is my Maximus V Extreme. Stock cooling for now.



EDIT: Sorry, forgot the CPU-Z validation. http://valid.x86.fr/y9utem


----------



## Systemlord

I have a question regarding my Asus Maximus V Extreme mobo, I currently has my GTX 480 (EK water block) installed in the first or top most PCI-e slot, question is I want install my EVGA GTX 980 in stock form into another slot before I commit to installing the EK water block tomorrow. Can I disable my GTX 480 and use the new card as the primary card for testing purposes?

Thanks,
Systemlord.


----------



## feznz

as long as you put the 980 in a red slot and use the PCIe dip switch to switch off lane 1 it will work fine


----------



## Nfsdude0125

So, who is in charge of this club now? I've noticed no admin activity at all. :\


----------



## Ragsters

Can you guys tell me what your PCH temps are on the Maximus V Formula?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can you guys tell me what your PCH temps are on the Maximus V Formula?


~33c idle


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ~33c idle


Are systems are very similar but my idle temp is 10c higher. I don't get it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Are systems are very similar but my idle temp is 10c higher. I don't get it.


Probably because of that left handed, European motherboard layout

J/k...I couldn't resist after that post in the w/c club thread LOL

IDK, what are your water temps?

Maybe a bad TIM application?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Probably because of that left handed, European motherboard layout
> 
> J/k...I couldn't resist after that post in the w/c club thread LOL
> 
> IDK, what are your water temps?
> 
> Maybe a bad TIM application?


lol. I don't have a temp probe in my loop but I know the rest of my system has good temps.

Also, what did you use to check your PCH temps?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> lol. I don't have a temp probe in my loop but I know the rest of my system has good temps.
> 
> Also, what did you use to check your PCH temps?


It's not dangerously high, but it really shouldn't be that high especially @ idle.

Try some TIM


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> It's not dangerously high, but it really shouldn't be that high especially @ idle.
> 
> Try some TIM


I am fairly certain that its either a stuck diode or the software that I am using is not working correctly. I say this becasue it hasn't moved from 43c.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I am fairly certain that its either a stuck diode or the software that I am using is not working correctly. I say this becasue it hasn't moved from 43c.


What hw monitor utility and version are you using? I can try to replicate your conditions.

Also. try a reboot then put a load on it with prime95 for a few minutes before you launch the monitoring utility.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What hw monitor utility and version are you using? I can try to replicate your conditions.
> 
> Also. try a reboot then put a load on it with prime95 for a few minutes before you launch the monitoring utility.


I am using the latest Aida64 extreme. I ran 3dmark to try to push it but no dice. What software are you using? I also just read this:
http://forums.aida64.com/topic/1275-z77-pch-diode-shows-43-%C2%B0c-always/

Edit:
I just tried pushing it with P95 and it still wont move.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I am using the latest Aida64 extreme. I ran 3dmark to try to push it but no dice. What software are you using? I also just read this:
> http://forums.aida64.com/topic/1275-z77-pch-diode-shows-43-%C2%B0c-always/
> 
> Edit:
> I just tried pushing it with P95 and it still wont move.


Interesting link.

I'm using HWinfo64


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Interesting link.
> 
> I'm using HWinfo64


I have that too but I don't see a motherboard temp reading.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have that too but I don't see a motherboard temp reading.


Look under...
Nuvoton NCT6779D


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Look under...
> Nuvoton NCT6779D


You forgot to show the Intel PCH temp which is right under chassis intrusion. I am assuming you are not referring to the motherboard temperature of 32-33c.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> You forgot to show the Intel PCH temp which is right under chassis intrusion. I am assuming you are not referring to the motherboard temperature of 32-33c.


Yes that's what I was referring to.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yes that's what I was referring to.


I am getting like 31 on the motherboard temp. What I am concerned about is the PCH/SB temp. What does yours read?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I am getting like 31 on the motherboard temp. What I am concerned about is the PCH/SB temp. What does yours read?


I actually thought MB temp was for the SB. I learn something new everyday.

I don't see it anywhere in HWinfo! Only thing I see for PCH is voltage monitor.

Hell man, now you got me worried as to what my SB temp is! lol

Downloading AIDA64...I'll let you know in a sec...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I actually thought MB temp was for the SB. I learn something new everyday.
> 
> I don't see it anywhere in HWinfo! Only thing I see for PCH is voltage monitor.
> 
> Hell man, now you got me worried as to what my SB temp is! lol
> 
> Downloading AIDA64...I'll let you know in a sec...


I actually found it using HWinfo. It's literally right under where it says chassis intrusion.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I actually found it using HWinfo. It's literally right under where it says chassis intrusion.


???
Not for me...what version are you using?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ???
> Not for me...what version are you using?


How the tables have turned.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> How the tables have turned.


^^I have the same version^^
but no PCH temp?

43c via AIDA64


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ^^I have the same version^^
> but no PCH temp?
> 
> 43c via AIDA64


So I was worried for nothing?







I wonder if everyone here has a stuck diode?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So I was worried for nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if everyone here has a stuck diode?


According to the post you linked previously...
Quote:


> The PCH incorporates one on-die Digital thermal sensor (DTS) for thermal
> management. The thermal sensor can provide PCH temperature information to an EC
> or SIO device that can be used to determine how to control the fans. The normal
> readable temperature range of the PCH thermal sensor is from 53 °C to 134 °C. Some
> parts can read down to 43 °C but this is part to part dependent.


Quote:


> "43C" means "under 44C"


Glad I stumbled across your post. Good to know I was reading the wrong







+rep

Found it in HWinfo also
It was disabled by default via settings


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> According to the post you linked previously...
> 
> Glad I stumbled across your post. Good to know I was reading the wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> Found it in HWinfo also
> It was disabled by default via settings


At least we know we are not the only ones.


----------



## denman

Does anyone know where I can pick up the EK waterblocks for the Maximus V Formula board? Just got a good deal second hand for one of these boards and can't seem to find the EK blocks (new or used) anywhere.


----------



## Ragsters

I am planning to run xfire on my Maximus V Formula soon. I also have a sound card that I will be using. What slot can my sound card occupy without it messing up the x8 bandwith on both slots?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can pick up the EK waterblocks for the Maximus V Formula board? Just got a good deal second hand for one of these boards and can't seem to find the EK blocks (new or used) anywhere.


They're listed as EOL on EKwb. You might want to tray a posting a "wanted" ad in the marketplace.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I am planning to run xfire on my Maximus V Formula soon. I also have a sound card that I will be using. What slot can my sound card occupy without it messing up the x8 bandwith on both slots?


If I'm not mistaken, I think the top slot will be your only viable option. Once you go crossfire with waterblocks, a sound card won't fit anywhere else other than the bottom 16x slot.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Hey guys, got a weird issue. For some reason, my PCI-E lane swtiches are display my bottom three slots as active, so the lights are on, but they aren't being used. Only my GTX 770 is in the second slot. Any idea?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nfsdude0125*
> 
> Hey guys, got a weird issue. For some reason, my PCI-E lane swtiches are display my bottom three slots as active, so the lights are on, but they aren't being used. Only my GTX 770 is in the second slot. Any idea?


Interesting, all four PCI-e slots are switched on but only the top most LED is lit up because I only have the one graphics card in the top slot. You might try reloading your save OC profile, if you don't have one make one. I had an issue with my ASUS logo staying on for 10 seconds when set to 1 second, I reloaded my saved OC BIOS and got my ASUS logo on for only 1 second. Sometimes BIOS act strange.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Interesting, all four PCI-e slots are switched on but only the top most LED is lit up because I only have the one graphics card in the top slot. You might try reloading your save OC profile, if you don't have one make one. I had an issue with my ASUS logo staying on for 10 seconds when set to 1 second, I reloaded my saved OC BIOS and got my ASUS logo on for only 1 second. Sometimes BIOS act strange.


I fixed it, dunno what happened but I reset my BIOS and all good now.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nfsdude0125*
> 
> I fixed it, dunno what happened but I reset my BIOS and all good now.


Glad to hear.


----------



## Ragsters

Is the 4 pin mole on the motherboard recommended for xfire or is that more for trifire?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is the 4 pin mole on the motherboard recommended for xfire or is that more for trifire?


I hooked mine up when I was using a single 780 Classified, so I couldn't tell you if it made a difference. I have never had a problem with stability when overclocking my cards. If you can run it without it looking out of place it probably wouldn't hurt to have it plugged in.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I hooked mine up when I was using a single 780 Classified, so I couldn't tell you if it made a difference. I have never had a problem with stability when overclocking my cards. If you can run it without it looking out of place it probably wouldn't hurt to have it plugged in.


It just means I have to sleeve another cable.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> It just means I have to sleeve another cable.


I wish I could sleeve my own cables, I get frustrated easily with those kind of jobs. If you had a spare molex cable, I guess you could temporarily plug it in and see if it made a difference before sleeving it


----------



## chaozzzsg

Hey guys. I got a question. I just got a Maximus V extreme and it is on its way.

I would like to know if this board will be able to fit a Tri sli of gigabytes windforce 670


----------



## fido

if
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> Hey guys. I got a question. I just got a Maximus V extreme and it is on its way.
> 
> I would like to know if this board will be able to fit a Tri sli of gigabytes windforce 670


it should fit . because these cards are 2 slots and the motherboard have that space between the pci slots

but my advice if u will go to buy a gpu dont buy gtx 670
check 970


----------



## wh0kn0ws

SO i am pretty sure I killed my mPCI-e slot thing. I performed surgery on the back of my case to get to the screw holding the wifi card in place because I finished my custom loop and didn't want to remove everything, and I guess I hit something on the motherboard and now my wifi doesn't work. Not to happy at the moment


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> SO i am pretty sure I killed my mPCI-e slot thing. I performed surgery on the back of my case to get to the screw holding the wifi card in place because I finished my custom loop and didn't want to remove everything, and I guess I hit something on the motherboard and now my wifi doesn't work. Not to happy at the moment










real gamers use Ethernet Just keep telling yourself that


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real gamers use Ethernet Just keep telling yourself that










Haha yeah I will, I still will feel like an idiot tho. I am just glad every thing else is working properly, because I am not planning on upgrading anytime soon. I wish there was a cheap way to figure out if i shorted the card out, or if I killed the slot.

I bought this

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261537421879?_mwBanner=1

It was cheap so I'm going to try it and see if it'll work. If it doesn't, I'll start saving just incase I did damage the motherboard worse than I thought I did and it stops working.


----------



## Ragsters

Please help guys! For those who have watercooled their Maximus V Formula board do you remember where the 2 spring load screws go on the water blocks vs the regular screws? I'm trying to put the original heatsink back on the SB but I don't know what screws I need to use from the six (two types).

Found it! Looks like its the spring loaded ones I need to use. Time to redo it.








https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrTcXgft5VU93gAAUOJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTIzNjJib3UyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAMzOTA1YzUxMWIwNzEzNTA3NzNmM2VkYzRjNjUxYmQ4MgRncG9zAzE2BGl0A2Jpbmc-?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dback%2Bof%2Bmaximus%2Bv%2Bformula%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Dmozilla%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D16&w=1280&h=853&imgurl=i.pcworld.fr%2F1241185-m5f-back.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcworld.fr%2Fcarte-mere%2Ftests%2Ctest-asus-maximus-formula%2C529769%2C1.htm&size=607.7KB&name=La+carte+sous+toutes+les+coutures&p=back+of+maximus+v+formula&oid=3905c511b071350773f3edc4c651bd82&fr2=piv-web&fr=&tt=La+carte+sous+toutes+les+coutures&b=0&ni=21&no=16&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=12d7jpa06&sigb=141daq5vh&sigi=111hdm25n&sigt=111fbv117&sign=111fbv117&.crumb=644.eClyw6s&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Please help guys! For those who have watercooled their Maximus V Formula board do you remember where the 2 spring load screws go on the water blocks vs the regular screws? I'm trying to put the original heatsink back on the SB but I don't know what screws I need to use from the six (two types).
> 
> Found it! Looks like its the spring loaded ones I need to use. Time to redo it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrTcXgft5VU93gAAUOJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTIzNjJib3UyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAMzOTA1YzUxMWIwNzEzNTA3NzNmM2VkYzRjNjUxYmQ4MgRncG9zAzE2BGl0A2Jpbmc-?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dback%2Bof%2Bmaximus%2Bv%2Bformula%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Dmozilla%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D16&w=1280&h=853&imgurl=i.pcworld.fr%2F1241185-m5f-back.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcworld.fr%2Fcarte-mere%2Ftests%2Ctest-asus-maximus-formula%2C529769%2C1.htm&size=607.7KB&name=La+carte+sous+toutes+les+coutures&p=back+of+maximus+v+formula&oid=3905c511b071350773f3edc4c651bd82&fr2=piv-web&fr=&tt=La+carte+sous+toutes+les+coutures&b=0&ni=21&no=16&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=12d7jpa06&sigb=141daq5vh&sigi=111hdm25n&sigt=111fbv117&sign=111fbv117&.crumb=644.eClyw6s&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla


If memory serves me, I believe they were on the chipset.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> If memory serves me, I believe they were on the chipset.


Actually its on the SB as shown in the picture.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Actually its on the SB as shown in the picture.


Ahh, I just seen the rest of your post.

Why are you putting the stock spreader back on? Upgrading your MB?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ahh, I just seen the rest of your post.
> 
> Why are you putting the stock spreader back on? Upgrading your MB?


I added a second card no matter how much I tried I couldn't incorporate the SB block.


----------



## Buehlar

Yea, it can be tricky.
Here's how I ended up doing mine.


----------



## Ragsters

I'm using 3/4" soft tubing which makes it really difficult. Anyway, the loop turned out ok and I much rather have a second card then the SB block.


----------



## js593

Hey guys.

I have a question concerning the Maximus V Gene. I bought this board new, but its been a while. I'm digging through all my stuff but can't seem to find anything related to the Msata// PCI-E card. I put in my bluetooth/WIFI adapter to the motherboard plate, but the leads are REALLY tight. I had to put a piece of tape over the module to prevent the unit from shorting out.

Does anyone by chance know where to source the leads that screw onto the backing plate that are a bit longer? I tried looking them up on the interwebs but i couldn't find much of any information on this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a question concerning the Maximus V Gene. I bought this board new, but its been a while. I'm digging through all my stuff but can't seem to find anything related to the Msata// PCI-E card. I put in my bluetooth/WIFI adapter to the motherboard plate, but the leads are REALLY tight. I had to put a piece of tape over the module to prevent the unit from shorting out.
> 
> Does anyone by chance know where to source the leads that screw onto the backing plate that are a bit longer? I tried looking them up on the interwebs but i couldn't find much of any information on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I left the screw out just in case I have to remove the module later be a pain to remove the whole motherboard for one screw so far had no problems with Wi-Fi


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I left the screw out just in case I have to remove the module later be a pain to remove the whole motherboard for one screw so far had no problems with Wi-Fi


Yeah I thought of that, but where all my stuff is and how my setup is I can't take that chance. I screwed in my unit and set my cables (I got my wireless card and antennas from a gigabyte pci-express card) and the cables going to the card and the backing plate are super tight (I'd like to get these leads with at least 4 inches of wire)


----------



## js593

Found the solution to my issue! After some digging, the cable im looking for is called U.FL IPX to SMA Female. Ive ordered a few in, we shall see what happens!


----------



## danamaniac

I want a v formula for my 3770k, any1 have one for sale?


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone tried Windows 10 on the Formula board? I want to get W10 as soon as it comes out but I'm afraid the current drivers wont be supported.


----------



## danamaniac

Of course it will be supported,you shouldn't get the drivers from the asus website.
It is not ASUS that makes the driver for your mobo, its the hardware vendors that make the drivers, for example your board has an Intel Z77 chipset, so get the intel z77 chipset driver from the intel website, if you have the Maximus v extreme for the audio it uses a realtek audio ic so get the driver from realtek and so on, quite simple.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danamaniac*
> 
> Of course it will be supported,you shouldn't get the drivers from the asus website.
> It is not ASUS that makes the driver for your mobo, its the hardware vendors that make the drivers, for example your board has an Intel Z77 chipset, so get the intel z77 chipset driver from the intel website, if you have the Maximus v extreme for the audio it uses a realtek audio ic so get the driver from realtek and so on, quite simple.


Thanks! I can't wait for W10.


----------



## js593

Looking for a bit of information regarding the Msata adapter.

I plan on getitng myself a 60GB caching card and using that along side my SSD Is this a good idea, or am i wasting money because i'm already using an SSD?

Right now i have a PNY 240GB SSD, and 7TB of strorage. Just trying to see if i can speed things up more then they already are.

Thanks!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Looking for a bit of information regarding the Msata adapter.
> 
> I plan on getitng myself a 60GB caching card and using that along side my SSD Is this a good idea, or am i wasting money because i'm already using an SSD?
> 
> Right now i have a PNY 240GB SSD, and 7TB of strorage. Just trying to see if i can speed things up more then they already are.
> 
> Thanks!


Not worth the hassle IMO... Wasting money? well that is relative here on OCN.








The mSATA combo card only supports SATA 2, so if you use any mSATA card it will only run @ SATA 2 specifications.
You're already using a PNY SATA 3 SSD which is superior


----------



## ngfriendly

I know this thread has been long time ago.

I am really curious about the compatibility of this motherboard.

This motherboard is EATX form factor.
However, I've heard that you can fit this motherboard onto Corsair Vengeance C70 Case which is ATX.

It does not match the form factor, but I really want to buy this and already have this Case.
If anyone could inform me regarding this question, I would appreciate it!

Thank you in advance


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ngfriendly*
> 
> I know this thread has been long time ago.
> 
> I am really curious about the compatibility of this motherboard.
> 
> This motherboard is EATX form factor.
> However, I've heard that you can fit this motherboard onto Corsair Vengeance C70 Case which is ATX.
> 
> It does not match the form factor, but I really want to buy this and already have this Case.
> If anyone could inform me regarding this question, I would appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you in advance


http://www.corsair.com/en/cases/vengeance-series?casemotherboardsupport=Mini-ITX,%20MicroATX,%20ATX,%20E-ATX|


----------



## ngfriendly

Oops.... Shame on me.......
Thanks for the link by the way!!!


----------



## jdbenitez94

Hey guys, the DVD support of my M5G is damaged. I know that the drivers can be downloaded from the ASUS website, but for a reason of comfort, I like to have the ISO image of the original DVD. Could some user who has a M5G be kind enough to send me the ISO image or a link where I can download it? I would appreciate it.








Mine is the Rev 602.04, any version equal or superior serves me.
Sorry for my English.


----------



## Norlig

Anyone had any success in threading the barbs on the formula so to convert to G1/4 (with adapter) ?


----------



## DrNoSense

Hello everyone









I have a Maximus V Gene and changed a non k i5 to 3770 k. It works well so far, but my PCH is getting very hot.
Mainboard temp says 38°, but when i put my finger on the PCH it´s burning hot and I can't keep my figer on it long...
Anyone knows this issue? PCH voltage is at 1,05 v.
CPU runs 4,5 Ghz @ 1,2 v


----------



## ghabhaducha

Umm, I don't think Mainboard temp =/= PCH temp (though I could be wrong). Run an app called HWiNFO64, and see what the PCH temp is in the sensor. Hopefully your MVG has similar sensors to my MVE.


----------



## DrNoSense

Thanks, I think so too. I used HWMonitor and there is no PCH Temp


----------



## DrNoSense

My solution is to cool it with a waterblock. So it can't get hot anymore. Think this is the fastest and easyest solution


----------



## ghabhaducha

ya that should work. I use a MIPS Maximus V Extreme block on mine, since I also cannot afford to have the PLEX chip blow up on me.


----------



## mordocai rp

Can anyone in here help me? I have the Rog gene V.
A while ago everything was going perfectly fine but I decided to switch to a watercooling loop. After setting everything up and trying to boot I got an error code 77. I removed everything and tried running with only ram/cpu/mobo but am still getting an error 76. I tried looking online for help but couldn't find anything I have not tried.
CPU has no bents pins, RAM is seated properly in the furthest slot from cpu.

PS: there is no beep, and it does not go into the bios either. No video output at all.


----------



## rexbinary

Make sure you have all the power connectors plugged back into the motherboard, especially the eight pin connector.


----------



## mordocai rp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Make sure you have all the power connectors plugged back into the motherboard, especially the eight pin connector.


reconnected everything but alas nothing. I will try removing the extensions (even though they were being used before) tomorrow, that might be the cause.
Could it be a power supply problem?
running 450w gold rated PSU, non-OC i5 2500k, 7950, two fans, one ssd, one hdd, and water pump


----------



## mordocai rp

I unplugged a fan and it started working







I get graphics now, but when I boot up I get CPU Fan Error!! in the BIOS. Could this be faulty wiring on the water pump?
p.s I have a sleeved mcp pump (did I rewire it wrong after sleeving / is that possible (all the wires are black)?) but I am not sure if it is running (I don't think it is as I feel no internal movement in it.


----------



## evoluti0n

Hi just got my mobo (second hand MVF) ,got problem though nothing important but still problem , when i bought check it on previous owner house and everything worked fine, got home setup everything boot right up the 2 usb 3 port from ASMedia dont work checked and they are activated on bios but nothing happens when i plug something at them (tried plenty of usb stick, external hdd and even keyboard and mouse , nothing working there - just on one of my external hdd the led power on but still dont work should i bother rma the board since its on warranty or not worth it ?


----------



## rexbinary

Personally I avoid the ASMedia USB ports (and SATA for that matter) on my MVG. The few times I have tried to use them either the device didn't work right, or I received random blue screens. I just stick with using the Intel ones. If for some reason that is not enough you can always invest in a USB hub.


----------



## evoluti0n

At the time i used windows 7 everything was working great speeds where similar to intel usb 3 however dont have a clue why its not working anymore
Τoday after a eset smart security install and restart the pc all port work fine for some reason so i guess my problem is solved ,


----------



## rexbinary

Glad to hear it's working!


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! I was hoping one of you can help me. Yesterday I turned on my computer to play some Far Cry 4 and noticed that my sound card (Sound Blaster Z) wasn't working. A little more investigation and realized that video cards (AMD 7970) were running at PCI-E 3.0 x 16 @ x2 3.0 and PCI-E 3.0 x 16 @ x8 1.1. Is my Maximus v Formula dieing? I have been playing games for the last two months without a problem.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I was hoping one of you can help me. Yesterday I turned on my computer to play some Far Cry 4 and noticed that my sound card (Sound Blaster Z) wasn't working. A little more investigation and realized that video cards (AMD 7970) were running at PCI-E 3.0 x 16 @ x2 3.0 and PCI-E 3.0 x 16 @ x8 1.1. Is my Maximus v Formula dieing? I have been playing games for the last two months without a problem.


Run something that stresses the GPU and then see GPU-Z at the same time. The link will be reduced to save power.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Run something that stresses the GPU and then see GPU-Z at the same time. The link will be reduced to save power.


Those numbers are from gpuz while running their stress test to check pcie lane speed.

Edit: I also cant think of why all of a sudden everything stopped working correctly. Oh and my sound is working again and I dont know why.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Those numbers are from gpuz while running their stress test to check pcie lane speed.
> 
> Edit: I also cant think of why all of a sudden everything stopped working correctly. Oh and my sound is working again and I dont know why.


possibly a over-tighten CPU cooler, or remove the bios battery for 10 mins, that has done wonders for me hopefully that will fix it


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> possibly a over-tighten CPU cooler, or remove the bios battery for 10 mins, that has done wonders for me hopefully that will fix it


I have had my computer running perfect for a long time now. It doesn't make sense to me that something like that would be the cause.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have had my computer running perfect for a long time now. It doesn't make sense to me that something like that would be the cause.


Just a suggestion the other option wait to see what happens
My MVE has been simply the best motherboard I have ever owned period


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have had my computer running perfect for a long time now. It doesn't make sense to me that something like that would be the cause.


Can you see the link speed in the UEFI setup?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Can you see the link speed in the UEFI setup?


I checked it a couple days ago and It wasn't right. I think it had one card at 8x and the other at 2x.


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone help me try to figure this PCIE lane speed debacle? I am on the phone with Asus Customer support as we speak and he has no clue what he is talking about.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone help me try to figure this PCIE lane speed debacle? I am on the phone with Asus Customer support as we speak and he has no clue what he is talking about.


I'd suggest installing another lga1155 cpu to check if the cpu is damaged


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I'd suggest installing another lga1155 cpu to check if the cpu is damaged


I like your idea its just that I am running water. You think a prime 95 test would do the trick?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I like your idea its just that I am running water. You think a prime 95 test would do the trick?


Not really, that doesn't seem like the type of issues that a compute stress test would detect, but you might want to try that if you keep having this problem.

My first guess would be damaged lga contacts, but you said it's been running for a long time with no changes in the waterblock (right?), so I'd discard that one.

Then I'd run at stock, if you're overclocked right now. If that doesn't change anything, but the cpu's been oc enough time (and volts), I'd try with a different cpu. I've saw very weird things with relatively low voltages that started to happen after quite some time. I went back to stock.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Not really, that doesn't seem like the type of issues that a compute stress test would detect, but you might want to try that if you keep having this problem.
> 
> My first guess would be damaged lga contacts, but you said it's been running for a long time with no changes in the waterblock (right?), so I'd discard that one.
> 
> Then I'd run at stock, if you're overclocked right now. If that doesn't change anything, but the cpu's been oc enough time (and volts), I'd try with a different cpu. I've saw very weird things with relatively low voltages that started to happen after quite some time. I went back to stock.


I have never overclocked this cpu. I also have the memory at the XMP setting. Again it has been running this way for a long time with absolutely no issues. Its crazy cause all of a sudden the audio goes out then I realize not only is my xfire disabled but the PCIE lanes are not what they should be.

Edit: What about my PSU? I know its of good quality but the wattage is low. I thought 650w would be fine being that I am not overclocking. I also have ran many instances of Fire Strike and have never reached 600w.


----------



## rexbinary

When things fail they just fail. I wouldn't rule anything out without testing.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have never overclocked this cpu. I also have the memory at the XMP setting. Again it has been running this way for a long time with absolutely no issues. Its crazy cause all of a sudden the audio goes out then I realize not only is my xfire disabled but the PCIE lanes are not what they should be.
> 
> Edit: What about my PSU? I know its of good quality but the wattage is low. I thought 650w would be fine being that I am not overclocking. I also have ran many instances of Fire Strike and have never reached 600w.


XMP may imply overclock: most profiles pump up the memory controller volts. Try without XMP.

I don't think the PSU can cause that directly. Perhaps by damaging the motherboard or the cpu, in the long run. Regarding
power, you're fine. It's a great PSU and it will handle a peak of more than those 650W.

You might want to start considering uninstalling the water loop to find what component is faulty... I know it's painful and takes a lot of time but I don't think you can go much further without doing it. Sorry


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> XMP may imply overclock: most profiles pump up the memory controller volts. Try without XMP.
> 
> I don't think the PSU can cause that directly. Perhaps by damaging the motherboard or the cpu, in the long run. Regarding
> power, you're fine. It's a great PSU and it will handle a peak of more than those 650W.
> 
> You might want to start considering uninstalling the water loop to find what component is faulty... I know it's painful and takes a lot of time but I don't think you can go much further without doing it. Sorry


I wonder how I can test components without removing blocks from my video cards. I rather just try building many loops with different configurations.


----------



## Ragsters

Should I buy a couple of amd 370s at Bestbuy for testing purposes?


----------



## cloppy007

Hold on... I have a GT 610 for that purpose, I don't think you need to expend that much







. First, do you have acrylic tubing or soft one? With soft tubing, you might be able to unscrew the gpu and or cpu blocks without removing them from the blocks.

It's almost as painful as tearing the whole loop apart (I'm that lazy). Anyway, if that's the case, I would try to remove each of the 7970s to see if any of those alone can run at 16x (and also take the sound blaster out). If that does not work, I'd get a CPU from a friend/other build/a cheap Pentium or celeron and put it there. If the issue persists, the next step for me would be trying a different motherboard.

Did you try running non-XMP?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Hold on... I have a GT 610 for that purpose, I don't think you need to expend that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . First, do you have acrylic tubing or soft one? With soft tubing, you might be able to unscrew the gpu and or cpu blocks without removing them from the blocks.
> 
> It's almost as painful as tearing the whole loop apart (I'm that lazy). Anyway, if that's the case, I would try to remove each of the 7970s to see if any of those alone can run at 16x (and also take the sound blaster out). If that does not work, I'd get a CPU from a friend/other build/a cheap Pentium or celeron and put it there. If the issue persists, the next step for me would be trying a different motherboard.
> 
> Did you try running non-XMP?


I have soft tubing. Check out my sig rig. I am currently running the system on "optimized setting" (no XMP) and no dice. Anyway I think its time to start tearing everything down.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have soft tubing. Check out my sig rig. I am currently running the system on "optimized setting" (no XMP) and no dice. Anyway I think its time to start tearing everything down.


Good luck, buddy.


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I was hoping one of you can help me. Yesterday I turned on my computer to play some Far Cry 4 and noticed that my sound card (Sound Blaster Z) wasn't working. A little more investigation and realized that video cards (AMD 7970) were running at PCI-E 3.0 x 16 @ x2 3.0 and PCI-E 3.0 x 16 @ x8 1.1. Is my Maximus v Formula dieing? I have been playing games for the last two months without a problem.




With CrossFire the Video Cards run at x8 Max GEN3.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With CrossFire the Video Cards run at x8 Max GEN3.


Thats correct. The problem is mine is running at x2 Gen 3 and x8 Gen 1.


----------



## Buzzkill

I have the Maximus V Extreme and have switches to turn on/off PCI-E lanes does the Formula also have switches you could try. Have you pulled the sound card so see if it changes any thing? Have you reflashed BIOS to see if that makes a difference?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> I have the Maximus V Extreme and have switches to turn on/off PCI-E lanes does the Formula also have switches you could try. Have you pulled the sound card so see if it changes any thing? Have you reflashed BIOS to see if that makes a difference?


I was just thinking to myself that I wish my board had lane power switches. Next on my list of things to do is remove the sound card. I have the latest bios so I have not tried reflashing it.

Edit: I removed the soundcard from my system and no change. The crazy thing is that the cards are both being shown up through Catalyst Control Center as well as in the bios but the option to enable crossfire is non-existnace. Catalyst Control Center has the second card disabled.


----------



## Ragsters

So my thoughts on trouble shooting goes like this: I will not disassemble my loop completely but reconfigure it so my video cards can be removed. I will snag my AMD 6870 from my son's computer and use that as my testing card. I will try every each slot by itself and make sure it is running at 16x. Any other thoughts?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So my thoughts on trouble shooting goes like this: I will not disassemble my loop completely but reconfigure it so my video cards can be removed. I will snag my AMD 6870 from my son's computer and use that as my testing card. I will try every each slot by itself and make sure it is running at 16x. Any other thoughts?


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?35622-Maximus-V-Formula-Second-PCI-E-x16-Slot-x2-in-SLI

probably irrelevant if it was previously running at x8/x8


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So my thoughts on trouble shooting goes like this: I will not disassemble my loop completely but reconfigure it so my video cards can be removed. I will snag my AMD 6870 from my son's computer and use that as my testing card. I will try every each slot by itself and make sure it is running at 16x. Any other thoughts?


Sounds good. Will you connect the cpu out port to the front 360 rad?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Sounds good. Will you connect the cpu out port to the front 360 rad?


Yes!


----------



## Ragsters

I am trouble shooting my issue and I have a question. If I have just one card on the second PCI-e slot for my Maximus V Formula should it run at x8 speed or x16 speed?


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone give me some suggestions on what to try next? I have tried a brand new card on two different slots, and my 7970s individually in the top slot and all is well. Why wont my 7970s work together?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions on what to try next? I have tried a brand new card on two different slots, and my 7970s individually in the top slot and all is well. Why wont my 7970s work together?


By 2nd pcie slot do you mean the second of the 3 red ones? It should go at 8x. What's the link width of the 6870?


----------



## 8bitG33k

Hey guys, I just got this board to replace my old Asrock.

One initial issue I am running into, is that it will not boot with both DIMMs installed (2x4GB Samsung MV-3V4G3D). It works fine with just one however. Both sticks worked fine in my old board, and they both work fine in this board installed in slot B2.

Any ideas









EDIT: Both sticks work fine in in this board in other, non dual channel configs. Right now I have both in A1 and A2 installed with no issues.


----------



## CroakV

Silly question...was doing maintenance on my loop last week, and while I was in there redoing some tubing and tucking wires away, noticed the top VRM heatsink on my MVE had come loose on the right side (the all-black one above the CPU).

Can't figure out how this thing was held in place, both sides of the heatsink have holes in the PCB and metal standoffs, but no signs of screws. Was it just thermal tape?


----------



## darkphantom

Strange stuff just started happening right after switching cases - posts keep coming up with Asus Error 94 and 98, same peripherals, nothing new. I disconnected everything except keyboard/mouse and ethernet. Still happening.

What works is removing power cable and resetting it. Will post then.

Ideas? Is something shorting it?


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got this board to replace my old Asrock.
> 
> One initial issue I am running into, is that it will not boot with both DIMMs installed (2x4GB Samsung MV-3V4G3D). It works fine with just one however. Both sticks worked fine in my old board, and they both work fine in this board installed in slot B2.
> 
> Any ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Both sticks work fine in in this board in other, non dual channel configs. Right now I have both in A1 and A2 installed with no issues.


You have tried each slot and it works fine?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Has anyone installed Windows 10 on the Gene? I tried when it was still in developer preview and it worked ok but some things like USB3 didn't work (I know Asus has beta USB3 drivers on there site).


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> By 2nd pcie slot do you mean the second of the 3 red ones? It should go at 8x. What's the link width of the 6870?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Has anyone installed Windows 10 on the Gene? I tried when it was still in developer preview and it worked ok but some things like USB3 didn't work (I know Asus has beta USB3 drivers on there site).


Haven't tried on the gene but my MVF has worked fine thus far with it. W10 does a surprisingly good job of updating the proper drivers.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Has anyone installed Windows 10 on the Gene? I tried when it was still in developer preview and it worked ok but some things like USB3 didn't work (I know Asus has beta USB3 drivers on there site).


You need to update the USB3 controller's firmware, and then everything works.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So the beta drivers on Asus's website work?

Just don't want to have to spend 6+ hours restoring my Windows 7 install.


----------



## rexbinary

I didn't install any drivers (other than Nvidia drivers for my video card) on my Gene with a clean install of Windows 10 and everything works. I wouldn't mess with those beta drivers at all. Both the Intel and ASMedia USB 3.0 ports work without issue.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hmm ok, I'll try it without the beta drivers first and see what happens. The stock Windows LAN driver works doesn't it? I always seem to have problems with LAN drivers







.


----------



## CroakV

I had zero problems with my MVE when upgrading from 7 to 8, 8 to 8.1, and 8.1 to 10. Everything just worked.. USB, LAN, onboard WiFi and Bluetooth, etc.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hmm ok, I'll try it without the beta drivers first and see what happens. The stock Windows LAN driver works doesn't it? I always seem to have problems with LAN drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah it works great.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Thanks guys, now I just gotta find time to install it







.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Installed 10 today and so far its been pretty good, I have one problem tho and that's DPC latency, I know NZXT CAM gives me massive spikes







.

But with CAM off I'm still getting high latency, have no idea what's causing it. I thought it was Voicemeeter & Virtual Audio Cable but with both of them disabled, its still around 1000.





Any ideas? it's bugging the crap out of me







.

Thanks


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Installed 10 today and so far its been pretty good, I have one problem tho and that's DPC latency, I know NZXT CAM gives me massive spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But with CAM off I'm still getting high latency, have no idea what's causing it. I thought it was Voicemeeter & Virtual Audio Cable but with both of them disabled, its still around 1000.
> 
> Any ideas? it's bugging the crap out of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks




mine is not much better also on win 10 upgrade from 8.1


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> mine is not much better also on win 10 upgrade from 8.1


That's annoying, LatencyMon says it's around 300 ish, I dunno what to believe.

So far it hasn't made the audio lag even though it's going through a virtual cable to Voicemeeter than out the speakers so I guess it's fine.


----------



## Svirfneblin

So, I ordered a ROG Maximus V Extreme off the electronic bay to replace my Gigabyte Z77 mobo. I'll upload pics asap. Is anyone still responding or posting to these threads? I have a few questions about dual gpu (HD6990) PCIe placement. Thanks in advance.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> So, I ordered a ROG Maximus V Extreme off the electronic bay to replace my Gigabyte Z77 mobo. I'll upload pics asap. Is anyone still responding or posting to these threads? I have a few questions about dual gpu (HD6990) PCIe placement. Thanks in advance.


1St and 3rd red PCIe slots
Black PCIe if single GPU


----------



## Svirfneblin

Thank you very much. I had one in the first and the other in the fourth. Just to be clear, I'm using the black PCIe slot for the second card, right? Last question. Will I be utilizing the PLX chip with the second 6990 in the black PCIe slot? Thanks again.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> Thank you very much. I had one in the first and the other in the fourth. Just to be clear, I'm using the black PCIe slot for the second card, right? Last question. Will I be utilizing the PLX chip with the second 6990 in the black PCIe slot? Thanks again.


PLX is not really that important until you use 3 or more GPUs
1st and 4th red PCIe will work but in the manual it is preferable to use 1st and 3rd PCIe with 2 GPUs
The Black PCIe is for a single GPU system


----------



## Svirfneblin

Ok, I understand that. I'm using 4 gpus. 2 HD6990's are 2 cards each with 2 gpus on each pcb. Hence 4 gpus. Just want to be clear about it. Thanks again.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> Ok, I understand that. I'm using 4 gpus. 2 HD6990's are 2 cards each with 2 gpus on each pcb. Hence 4 gpus. Just want to be clear about it. Thanks again.


physically they are 2 GPUs, technically they are 4 Graphic Processing Cores.
Guess sometimes I think about the Graphics Processing Unit as a single card regardless of how many physical dies are mounted on them.
either way you are going to have a beast of a PC there









I was just thinking when I first got my MVE I had 2 MSI GTX580s in SLI and because they were air cooled I did have them in 1st and 4th PCIe slot because the bottom card was dumping heat into the case and causing the top card to run 10°C hotter than the bottom card, when I had then mounted in 1st and 3rd PCIe the top card was 15°C hotter.
Performance wise they were almost identical.


----------



## SirLongStroke




----------



## Svirfneblin

Thanks again. Just to be clear, so I don't have to cut extra acrylic tubing, I want the first 6990 in the first slot and the second can go in any of the other red PCIe slots? I have my first 6990 in the first red slot and the second is currently sitting in the slot after the black PCIe slot, or the 4th slot. lol, sorry, I just don't want to fill my loop and realize I should have used the black PCIe slot and then have to drain it again. The instruction manual is very lacking on specific information about these types of questions.
Heat shouldn't be too bad, *cough*. I have copper Heat Killer "Hole Edition" 6990 blocks with EK chrome back plates on each card. I'll post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## feznz

Your cards look great







love the back plates.

got some old pics of my rig here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_20

I like the hard line tube will look great especially with the quality fittings unlike me, I kinda want to move case to a smaller lighter then I might go hard line too.


----------



## trisx

Guys do you experience slow boot time on Win 10 Pro?

im on MVG. Experiencing a very slow boot time everytime i turn on my rig. Any ideas? Booting via Samsung 830 128GB


----------



## rexbinary

Did you enable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Guys do you experience slow boot time on Win 10 Pro?
> 
> im on MVG. Experiencing a very slow boot time everytime i turn on my rig. Any ideas? Booting via Samsung 830 128GB


No. I have a MVG with an Samsung 850 EVO 500GB and it boots fast. You'll want to be sure to install Windows 10 in UEFI mode, and also make sure your BIOS is setup correctly for fast boot and all of that.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Guys do you experience slow boot time on Win 10 Pro?
> 
> im on MVG. Experiencing a very slow boot time everytime i turn on my rig. Any ideas? Booting via Samsung 830 128GB


I did when I had a faulty HDD, not the OS SSD
It was the taking time to detect the HHD and took about another year to finally fail.
try booting with only your OS SSD connected eliminate that possible faulty HDD is the cause.


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Did you enable
> No. I have a MVG with an Samsung 850 EVO 500GB and it boots fast. You'll want to be sure to install Windows 10 in UEFI mode, and also make sure your BIOS is setup correctly for fast boot and all of that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I did when I had a faulty HDD, not the OS SSD
> It was the taking time to detect the HHD and took about another year to finally fail.
> try booting with only your OS SSD connected eliminate that possible faulty HDD is the cause.


Thanks for the suggestion guys. Will try it out once I get back home. Will try installing in UEFI mode as well.


----------



## darkphantom

Just a word of warning, don't over tighten mobo screws. The only board start button on my mobo did not work ever since I got my thermaltake p5 case. Loosening top right screw enabled it to work again. Not sure if it was bending or what.

On a more unfortunate note, 2 of my 4 dimm slots died. Tried each stick individually to no avail. So running 2x8gb in xmp, black and red slots on my maximus v formula.


----------



## sepol

I have a problem with my rig and I need some some helping ideias. When my computer goes into sleep it wakes up ok but if I shut it down it only powers up if I unplug AC cord and wait about an hour. What can this be ? PSU ? Motherboard BIOS chip ? I'm completely lost...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> I have a problem with my rig and I need some some helping ideias. When my computer goes into sleep it wakes up ok but if I shut it down it only powers up if I unplug AC cord and wait about an hour. What can this be ? PSU ? Motherboard BIOS chip ? I'm completely lost...


Wow, that's a new one! I can't imagine that anything would take _an hour_ - with it unplugged, it should drain the caps in a minute at most. One thing to try to speed up that process is pushing the power button on the system with it unplugged... that should drain them instantly.

Unfortunately, that doesn't resolve the primary problem for you. What are the power settings in the BIOS configured to? I'd check:

EPU setting: Try [Auto] or if it is try [Disabled]
ErP Ready: definitely [Disabled] on that.
--- maybe (if above does nothing) ---
Package C States: Try setting CPU C6 Report to [Disabled] (alternately disable all C States and see if it helps then re-enable C3 only, etc.)
Intel Rapid Start: verify [Disabled] and Entry on S3 RTC Wake [Disabled]

You probably should check the PSU, but if it's not acting weird during use and waking from sleep... I'd find that a hard one to believe.

Last possibility I can think of is physical... is it possible that the power button is failing and it's merely only working part of the time? It could be that it has a flaky connection and isn't always shorting the jumper on the MB (or the switch connection to that jumper is almost pulled off maybe?).

It might be obvious, but what (if any) change did you make most recently to your setup and are you running the latest BIOS? Not sure of any differences between the MVE and the MVF which would apply (I have MVE).


----------



## sepol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wow, that's a new one! I can't imagine that anything would take _an hour_ - with it unplugged, it should drain the caps in a minute at most. One thing to try to speed up that process is pushing the power button on the system with it unplugged... that should drain them instantly.
> 
> Unfortunately, that doesn't resolve the primary problem for you. What are the power settings in the BIOS configured to? I'd check:
> 
> EPU setting: Try [Auto] or if it is try [Disabled]
> ErP Ready: definitely [Disabled] on that.
> --- maybe (if above does nothing) ---
> Package C States: Try setting CPU C6 Report to [Disabled] (alternately disable all C States and see if it helps then re-enable C3 only, etc.)
> Intel Rapid Start: verify [Disabled] and Entry on S3 RTC Wake [Disabled]
> 
> You probably should check the PSU, but if it's not acting weird during use and waking from sleep... I'd find that a hard one to believe.
> 
> Last possibility I can think of is physical... is it possible that the power button is failing and it's merely only working part of the time? It could be that it has a flaky connection and isn't always shorting the jumper on the MB (or the switch connection to that jumper is almost pulled off maybe?).
> 
> It might be obvious, but what (if any) change did you make most recently to your setup and are you running the latest BIOS? Not sure of any differences between the MVE and the MVF which would apply (I have MVE).


Thank you for your fast help. You're rigth, 20 minutes is enought maybe less...so the power button can't be because it works for shut down and power up after power drain. I've tried you CPU power states settings and the issue remains.
I have to go to work, I can only try something else tomorow.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> Thank you for your fast help. You're rigth, 20 minutes is enought maybe less...so the power button can't be because it works for shut down and power up after power drain. I've tried you CPU power states settings and the issue remains.
> I have to go to work, I can only try something else tomorow.


I assume that doing a restart from within the OS works fine as well as resuming from sleep? I can't figure anything that would cause a cold-boot issue that wouldn't be related to deep sleep states, etc... but that would affect you the opposite way most likely. You could definitely try another PSU if you have one, but I can't imagine it being that. Depending on how problematic it is, you might want to switch to the backup BIOS (I think the MVF has that as well) and see if it's possibly corruption - or clear the CMOS and do an optimized defaults just to verify that it's not a setting issue.

Other than that... maybe it's telling you that it's time for an upgrade?









You might try reseating any hardware that doesn't require removing loop components (if WC'd) and that are easy to get to. Something might be slightly loose but visibly fine - but again, I'd think there'd be some other symptoms if that were the case... but sometimes hardware just wants to be held I think. LOL


----------



## sepol

@DiGiCiDAL. I have both the MVF and MVG but neither have dual bios, That is an Extreme motherboard feature. In the moment I've no money and no need for a new Intel plataform. Not that I did not like to have one







. I7 8700K and I5 8600k are future plans...Well my AX760 is suffering from severe coil whine for a long time. I'm going to buy a new PSU and see if that will solve the problem. If not a spare PSU is always good to have.
I dont have WC so I think I going to disassemble the all system like you suggest. Give it also a deep dust clean just to stay shine







Saturday I will say how the things went.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepol*
> 
> @DiGiCiDAL. I have both the MVF and MVG but neither have dual bios, That is an Extreme motherboard feature. In the moment I've no money and no need for a new Intel plataform. Not that I did not like to have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I7 8700K and I5 8600k are future plans...Well my AX760 is suffering from severe coil whine for a long time. I'm going to buy a new PSU and see if that will solve the problem. If not a spare PSU is always good to have.
> I dont have WC so I think I going to disassemble the all system like you suggest. Give it also a deep dust clean just to stay shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday I will say how the things went.


Ah one of the many 'extras' that I didn't realize were so special about my MVE.









Sounds like there could be something about the PSU in play then... hopefully that's a relatively cheap fix. It does sound likely that it's having issues and better to replace it early than have it take out something else down the road!

Good luck this weekend.


----------



## cloppy007

I recently got back a MVG and noticed that its CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers work only in PWM mode. Is that the case for everyone?

I can't tell if I had this problem when I bought the motherboard since I was running a PWM water pump, but now I have a 120x38mm DC fan which I'd like the motherboard to adjust the speed.


----------



## fido

cloppy007 said:


> I recently got back a MVG and noticed that its CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers work only in PWM mode. Is that the case for everyone?
> 
> I can't tell if I had this problem when I bought the motherboard since I was running a PWM water pump, but now I have a 120x38mm DC fan which I'd like the motherboard to adjust the speed.


you can use fan xpert to change the fan speed. issue is you can't find easy way to make it work on windows 10.
what i usually did , i go for newer maximus install the ai suit of it that works in windows 10


----------



## cloppy007

fido said:


> you can use fan xpert to change the fan speed. issue is you can't find easy way to make it work on windows 10.
> what i usually did , i go for newer maximus install the ai suit of it that works in windows 10


Thanks for your reply.
It's running W7 here, so there's no issue on that regard.

As for Fan xpert, the DC fan control only works when plugged into a non CPU_FAN header, unfortunately. It's hard for me to believe that an older motherboard I have (a gigabyte Z68) and also a newer X99 both support CPU DC fan control, but I guess there's nothing else I can do.


----------

